# Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal- For woodworkers of all levels (part 6)



## StumpyNubs

Join us! We're all about woodworking- learning new things, sharing ideas and making new friends! This is a family-friendly, non-political, no bickering or arguing zone  Anybody is welcome to chat about woodworking with us. We even get together for annual reunions!

This is the SIXTH PART of what is, as far as I know, the LARGEST woodworking thread in the world. It began in 2011 and grew so big that we've had to break in up four times times to keep from crashing the site: 
- Part 1 was split on 6/23/2014 after 471,859 views and 67,562 comments
- Part 2 was split on 4/6/2016 after 592,607 views and 52,070 comments
- Part 3 was split on 8/24/2017 after 1,809,376 views and 25,068 comments
- Part 4 was split on 9/3/2018 after 2,630,113 views and 20,317 comments
- Part 5 was split on 11/4/2020 after 715,894 views and 12,927 comments.
- *a total of 6,219,849 views and 177,944 comments*

And it continues to grow every day on this sixth part of the epic thread!

What made the Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal thread so popular? The woodworkers that drop in, sometimes several times a day, to talk about their latest projects, share their tips and tricks with each other, make a few jokes and have a few laughs together. Over the years we've had highs and lows. Friends and family members have passed away, new ones have been born, and what started as a little thread to promote a woodworking contest back in 2011, soon became a community within a community. Members have held reunions, for goodness sake!

Not only have a bunch of woodworkers made new friends, but a TON of projects, blogs and other forum topics that have been posted elsewhere on Lumberjocks.com were inspired through the discussions on this thread.

*So join us!* If you don't have time to read all the posts, no biggie! Just hit the refresh button and it'll take you to the most recent. Then leave a comment. Nobody will care that you missed a few thousand posts!

(Want to know what Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal is?)


----------



## mojapitt

Always feels good in a new home.

Staying warm Stumpy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have 2 doors in this room???


----------



## bandit571

Front and back….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's so roomy in here.


----------



## mudflap4869

Thought you could catch my back turned and sneak off and leave me in the other room didn't you? Neener neener neener, I found you anyway. 
Just got home from Griz in Springfield. Danged near a 300 mile round trip, and I am whipped. I picked up a new catalogue, darn near as thick as a bible, but lust is a sin, and I will be doing a lot of that. 60 gallon air compressor is on the back of the truck. Set me back better than $820, and I have to unload it my self. If they can't get a semi to your place, they won't deliver. Now I have to get off my 6 and erect a building for it to go in. Gotta make it big enough to accommodate the dust collector also. Boy, it don't take much for a person to create all kind of problems for themself does it?


----------



## DonBroussard

Can we put in some new white oak floors? The lime green shag carpet is really nasty.


----------



## mojapitt

The linens me green carpet goes with my leisure suit from when I was in junior high. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Have to rack that Brown & Gold stuff….might even scare up a Rabbit?

Need better tables, too….Them old Spool Tables are a bit dated…Goes along with that 6 pack of Stroh's, though..


----------



## mojapitt

I meant lime green carpet. Stupid autocorrect. My mother saved my lime green leisure suit, but thankfully it doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It looks like it eventually posted the topic, but I can not add text to the top beyond the original "placeholder" text. I would like to transfer the photos, video and stats from the last thread to this one, but when I try to do it I still get the BLOCKED message, even here at my office, which has a different IP address…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I finally got it to let me add text, but only after I deleted all the old embed code for the photo and video slideshows and tributes. That's disappointing…*


----------



## bigblockyeti

At least everyone here knows what the old threads entailed. It was kinda hard at times scrolling through the first 15' or so of the OP.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Laundry Detail last night…..and every time I went to check on the washer and dryer progress, more progress on the Blanket/Hope Chest was also done…..one trip to the washer = 2 more mortises chopped, trip to change from the washer to the dryer….4 more mortises got chopped….go to unload the dryer, and bring the clothes upstairs….camera had tagged along…

Not only the first of the Front/Back frames..









But the matching frame was sitting on my bench….so I could measure the panel size needed …









So…how do I glue up a 12-3/8" wide panel…when the boards are 5-7/8" wide….

Need to go and write up the "Day 2" Blog….and maybe a bit of Lunch…


----------



## miketo

I dunno, I think we should keep the bricks-and-boards bookcases. They're a reminder of our humble beginnings.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I made it!

I'm thinking the kiddo is getting the woodworking itch. He wants to make a wooden laptop and mouse to play with. He's been exposed to the jigsaw, bandsaw and the drill press and he knows not to touch them unless I'm with him. It'll be a little bit before I let him make cuts on the table saw.


----------



## mojapitt

We used the thin cinder blocks with boards for shelves. Coming out of the kitchen/dining/office area you had to be careful not to hit it. Went down like dominos.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey …. you guys tried to ditch me…. I'm tellin' mom.


----------



## CFrye

Ain't technology grand Stumpy?



> We used the thin cinder blocks with boards for shelves. Coming out of the kitchen/dining/office area you had to be careful not to hit it. Went down like dominos.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There was a lot of these shelving units in the dorm at college!


----------



## diverlloyd

My cousins old house had the red,white and blue super deluxe shag carpet. Made sleeping on the floor like being in a fluffy bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm building these bookcases right now. We can use them.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours IN the shop, this evening….should have stayed upstairs….rather tired and sore….film at 2300hrs…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I made the trip from the old country. Hope I am not late for the party!

Am getting better every day. Am able to walk better and farther all the time. Even sat outside on the front porch for a couple hrs. today.. Sunshine and fresh air does a person good.


----------



## bandit571

One 6' plank..









Cross cut and ripped…= two panels glued up…









Also got one of the ends assembled…waiting on it's own panel..









Started on the other end..









That is where I stopped for the day…


----------



## ssnvet

Look who found the new thread….








Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Cardiac Scan was re-scheduled….have to go get my finger poked this morning, though…


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaay I made it!! Anything good for breakfast??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yaaaay I made it!! Anything good for breakfast??
> 
> - rhybeka


Fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hmmm… This update sounds serious…


----------



## dbeck

Stopped in to see the new place and i see bandit is making me feel bad already. How many mortises did you get chopped? Dang..its taking me forever it seems to get mine done. No more lazy… best get my last two chopped and on to the sliding dovetails or i will feel like a slacker lol


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice ^^^


----------



## bandit571

Two hours yesterday…2 panels into glue-ups starting from a 6' plank….then managed to chop 5 mortises and get them fitted..

Lunch needs to settle a bit..then back to the shop…~1300hrs, today…


----------



## bandit571

Shed has a new tarp for it's roof…zip-tied in place….will just have to do for now…


----------



## rhybeka

Think I'm going to make a storage cart for my plywood and offcuts from the remaining 5×5 piece of 3/4 ply I have this weekend. Desperate to get some organization going there and also get my flip cart done - hopefully.


----------



## bandit571

All the frames are done…









A front, and a back and two end frames….gluing up panels next…..this gets raised panels…6 of them…then I'll see about a lid.. Another 2 hours in the shop…plus an hour screwing around putting that tarp in place over the shed…

had enough fun, for one day…








sitting around, watching glue dry…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was busy today, I didn't do nuttin'.....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was busy today, I didn t do nuttin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Easy now, pace yourself..


----------



## CFrye

Wife: What are you doing today?
Husband: Nothing. 
Wife: You did that yesterday.
Husband: Didn't finish.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I can only wish to be that husband.

Hi y'all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Candy, I can only wish to be that husband.
> 
> Hi y'all. Have a great weekend.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah that's just not going to happen for me in next 3 lifetimes.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmm…6am wake up call from Uncle Charles…..right in back of the knees…made it a bit rough, walking over for the Pee Call….

Day #5 of the Blanket Chest Project will be later today….Raising Panels, I think….will see how that goes…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I can only wish to be that husband.
> 
> Hi y'all. Have a great weekend.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yeah that s just not going to happen for me in next 3 lifetimes.
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think neither one of you was EVER that kind of person!


----------



## mudflap4869

Every time I try to be that kind of husband Candy gripes until I finally go to work, just so I don't have to listen to her big mouth. I call her the B.O.B ( Bossy Old Bitxx ) for a good reason.

The one good thing I can say about her is that, she rarely cooks.


----------



## rad457

Yesterday was a sad day, my buddy for almost 16 years went for his last visit to the Vet.
Shop time will not be the same with out him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel for you Andre. I had a shop buddy that loved to lay next to my jointer on a blanket. Took a while to stop looking over there for him. My new pup is scared to death of the shop.


----------



## CFrye

> ...she rarely cooks.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I finished cooking breakfast this morning. Served almost burnt hash browns that were still frozen in the middle and broken yolk (accidentally) fried eggs. Then this BOB (Bossy Ol' *Broad*) sent the old man to his recliner this morning to watch TV and rest his aching knee.
Sorry for your loss Andre.


----------



## bandit571

When things start to get thrown across the shop…and the cussing can make a Marine blush…time to close the shop for the day….film at 2300 hrs…maybe


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for the loss Andre.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Candy the last couple weeks I could be that husband. Just don't seem to get it all done everyday. Walking a lot, drinking coffee and eating a lot and a few naps thrown in the mix. Drs. were happy with my progress yesterday so just going to keep on doing what I've ben doing..

Today is the last day in the 50's for awhile. Good chance of rain and snow from late tonight through tomorrow. Should be in the upper 30's and low 40's for the next week they say.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently…anything over 3 hours in the shop, leads to trouble….had the first panel almost done..









bevels were all done…started on the rebates in the inside face,









had just one more rebate to do…









Clamped the jig down to do the last rebate…..snap….a glue joint had failed….so a repair had to be done, BEFORE I could do anything else..









Grrrrrrr….


----------



## CFrye

Mark sounds like you're doing it right!
Bandit that sucks!


----------



## CFrye

I was outside working. Turned around, got my feet tangled and went down like a sack of rocks. Face plant into the grass. Grass is a lot more forgiving than the frozen concrete shop floor (face plant from a few years ago). I wish the ground was not so sudden in its need for a hug.


----------



## bandit571

Have already done nose plants into a Kitchen floor, and a knee and elbow plant on my front sidewalk this year…neither times did I bounce….like I used to could…

Going to set a timer, next time in the shop….back to a 2 hours schedule….overtime is getting me into trouble…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was outside working. Turned around, got my feet tangled and went down like a sack of rocks. Face plant into the grass. Grass is a lot more forgiving than the frozen concrete shop floor (face plant from a few years ago). I wish the ground was not so sudden in its need for a hug.
> 
> - CFrye


Try the bathtub sometime. Very unforgiving. Cracked my skull, which they said probably kept the injury from causing brain swelling. Doctor cried when she read through my medical file with all the injuries from service related stuff. Asked me how I was doing mentally. Told her fine, I take it one day at a time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Candy, I can only wish to be that husband.
> 
> Hi y'all. Have a great weekend.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yeah that s just not going to happen for me in next 3 lifetimes.
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I think neither one of you was EVER that kind of person!
> 
> - CFrye


That's my job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Andre…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s my job…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Work harder. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Actually…it is "Work smarter, Party harder"....

Got TO sleep at 0600 this morning….and just now woke up…..

Top of the morning to ya….and the remains of the day to me-self….


----------



## miketo

Condolences on losing your shop buddy, Andre.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…go to the shop, or go to Harbor Freight…..that is the question for today….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hmmm…go to the shop, or go to Harbor Freight…..that is the question for today….
> 
> - bandit571


BOTH!!


----------



## bandit571

just might do that!


----------



## bandit571

Shop time won out….a whole 2 hours worth…1300 hrs to 1500 hours..
Dry fit..









After raising the second panel…then over to the tablesaw..









And use it to do a glue up…foot details have been done, also









fancy-schmanzy…


----------



## Gene01

Today is the day that I finally get to start unpacking and organizing the shop. Most everything we needed done in the house that can be done by us has been done. Replacing the carpeting with laminate will commence on 11/21. The new stuff is stored in the shop. Not a problem…I'll still be organizing well past the flooring install. 
The shop needs lighting, lots more electrical runs, and insulation. But first, I gotta be able to find my tools.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Uuummmmm…Not a fan….


----------



## miketo

Gene, this is a great time to put new tools on your Christmas list. Imagine your surprise when you "forgot" you had a 17" bandsaw already in the shop.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dadgum left knee has been giving me fits for the last few days. The tendon at the bottom of the knee cap causes me to almost scream with agony when I bend it. And that happens every few minutes.
OK! Don't blame me for the condition of the country. I only voted AGAINST Hillary, and NOT FOR the orange idiot. This time I chose Rodney Dangerfield as President, and Don Knots as his chief of vice. Anyone would have been better than the choices we had in the last two elections. It is like waiting for the results of an STD test, and wondering if it will come back as aids or syphilis. 
Slowly getting the pump house together, but I have to wait for the BOB to be home and climb the ladder and screw in the siding at the top. I am banned from even a step stool by her and all my doctors. But I do sometimes sneak and take a step up to put in those that are not very high. Sshh! Don't blab to the olde battle axe, or she will take a several large bites out of my six.
The compressor is still on the truck because I had to buy materials to build the base for it to sit on. I got that built, now it is wrestling the @%#*+ thing off the truck. 265 lbs and a puny old couple to attempt that job. I still have a lot to buy for that shed, then tackle more large projects. Heck I am tired just contemplating all that work. Maybe I'll just take a nap instead.


----------



## bandit571

Went to see IF I had enough Ash to glue up for the lid…nope…by the time I get all the edges jointed..I'd about 3" too narrow….went out to my "dealer" and bought a 3/4" X 6" X 6' Ash plank…$3 for the board..and back home ( that is about $1 a bft, for Ash)

Too dang warm around here today…Indian Summer heat wave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did a quick fireplace mantel today. My cousin wanted something that looked like a live edge timber, but didn't want the weight of a solid timber. I took a walnut edge slab I had and made that the front. She will stain it all very dark and it won't matter that the poplar doesn't match. It will fit over part of the old mantel.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A great day! The warden let me out of the house on good behavior. Spent a few hours in the shop with the laser. Making a new oval cribbage board template. So far the hip seems to be tolerating it fine. Will try tomorrow to see if I can sit at the drill press and drill all the template holes.


----------



## bandit571

Besides going out and buying one more plank for the Blanket Chest build…($3 for a 1×6 x 6') and a road trip to Harbor Freight…for a few sanding belts ( mine were getting too well worn) Also figured a jig to make..









A slider for the rip fence…just a 1×2, a plywood backer, and a pair of clamps..









then tilt the saw blade to 15 degrees…and make a few cuts,,,









And bevel two panels..









I can also run the piece through, with the blade vertical










To make 1/2 of a rebate ( I can't use a dado blade on my tablesaw)









And, since these were done..









Might as well glue up frame #2…









Didn't want to work in the shop, today…being a Monday….but wanted to test out the fence slider jig idea…

May get a little more done,,tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## controlfreak

Up early today Bandit. Must have a lot to do in the shop. I am having fun watching the progress.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Had two trees dropped professionally last Friday. A sweetgum and a dead elm. The sweetgum was destined for firewood and I had no idea what condition the elm was in.

Now I wish I would have had them leave the elm in 8 foot lengths. It's solid, has tight rings, and would have made some great boards. Unfortunately, you don't know until you know, and now I know. The chunked it into 24 - 30 inch lengths. Bill, there might be a couple pieces that may make it onto your mill. It could still make some nice smaller projects.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit nice glued up panel!

@Jim got any pics of said compressor stand? mine needs one - the air release valve is on the bottom of the tank and I can't get down there so easily any more. :\

@Mike d'oh. :\ will they drop it first then let you call it?

New carpet is installed in the master and only a few touch ups of paint need done. new bed to arrive tomorrow though Lily likes the current sleeping arrangement just fine.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho nubbers….

Made some decent progress on the garage…. started siding and wired up exterior lights with a 3 way switch that comes into the house via. conduit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the blue Matt. That's gonna be a beautiful garage.
Mike, I just happened to mill some red elm this morning. It's beautiful wood, but smelly. You should definitely mill some.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, that is amazing!

I know the base of the tree is going to get milled as it is REALLY wide. There are several other chunks from there up that will probably get addressed as well. I've got to talk to SWMBO and see which logs she'd like to work with.


----------



## bandit571

Today was a start-stop-start-stop….then a long run in the shop…sitting here picking dried glue off me fingers…

film at 2300 hrs….I'm beat….


----------



## bandit571

Finally..









hang the apron up, Quitting Time !

Build a fence slider jig today….then got the last 2 frames glued up….Need..a..NAP!









had to add cauls on the corners…End frame #1..and..









End frame #2….


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill - I can't recall ever having told a man this before, but that is a beautiful crotch!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on your escape Mark!
Mike, there's turners in St. Louis that'd be tickled to get some of that elm!
Making progress Beka!
Garage keeps getting better and better Matt! How goes the helmet mask thing?
Bill, what Don said. Hope you can post a picture of the finished mantle. 
Face plant + 72-ish hours and no black eyes. WooHoo!
Some non-hand tool user must have hacked Bandit's account.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, thanks for me being the first, Don.


----------



## Gene01

> Bill - I can't recall ever having told a man this before, but that is a beautiful crotch!
> 
> - Don Broussard


LOL!!


----------



## Gene01

Garage is really looking great, Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and a special shout out to my fellow vets (and first responders).... Bravo Zulu!

My 3 way switch was acting like a 2-1/2 way switch, but I wasn't sure what I'd done wrong. I thunk and thunk most of the day and "nuked it out"... swapped two wires when I got home and presto! I actually really enjoy electrical work as there's immediate gratification…. at least when you get it right there is.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bravo Zulu? 23 years in the Army and never heard that one. After being wounded in THE NAM, I learned just who the true heroes are during war time. NURSES see more pain, misery and death in one week than the average grunt sees in a full year. And they have to bottle it up and keep presenting a smile and comforting words, even to those who they know that they can't save. Do you ever consider why so many doctors and nurses become alcoholics? 
After THE NAM I let the army sent me to nursing school and surgical school. Working the ER and surgery taught me loads about how fortunate life had treated me and millions of other veterans. But it didn't make me an alcoholic, I became that in THE NAM. I finally sobered up in 1983 and have been clear headed (?) since then. Veterans Day is always special to me, and since Candy spent 7 years in an army uniform, to her as well. It ALWAYS off pisses me when the media calls some overpaid athlete a hero. But don't get me started on that.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Happy V day to you veterans and those currently serving 

Nice job Bandit! I may need your help fixing a certain side table. One of the cats used it as a spring board and it didn't survive the fall  I can't prove which one but I'm betting it was Buckeye.

Very nice Matt! Just don't zap yourself - that's instantaneous gratification as well - just the wrong way. XD

Bed delivery today, hopefully before the MIL/FIL arrive back for chemo/radiation treatments that begin tomorrow. I'm really hoping the SO can get a better quality sleep as the sleep she'll be getting for a bit may be limited. Well, that makes both of us. Was really hoping to get my wood storage cart done last weekend but didn't even get the first cuts done. maybe this weekend even though it's going to cool off.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

"At the 11th hour, of the 11th day, of the 11th month of 1918, the Guns of August are finally stilled"

Be sure to wear a Red Poppy today..


----------



## diverlloyd

Got off quarantine yesterday morning. The wife got home from work and had another coworker test positive yesterday so back on quarantine. Better safe the sorry. Glad I'm a recluse anyway so it's not to bad.


----------



## bandit571

> Morning all! Happy V day to you veterans and those currently serving
> 
> Nice job Bandit! I may need your help fixing a certain side table. One of the cats used it as a spring board and it didn t survive the fall  I can t prove which one but I m betting it was Buckeye
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka: bring it over here, sometime…I'll see what I can do…


----------



## bandit571

My one hour of shoptime, today…..consisted of removing the cauls and clamps from the two end frames…clear off the tablesaw, and try a dry fit..no glue involved, today..









A small c clamp to hold this together..1 st corner









Same for the other end..2nd corner….then add the fourth side, and a few clamps..









Mainly to see IF everything will indeed fit together…and get all them clamps set up…going to be a bunch of them










Size of this little box? Stands 22-1/4" tall, ends are 16-1/2" wide, Front/Back is 28-1/8 long….maybe tomorrow, I can add some glue?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My woodworking for today was hauling cherry and maple logs with my newly built log dolly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Moved into place with my newly built tractor forks…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How does the hand winch work on there? Does it lift it in center of log and then you chain up other end by hand?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How does the hand winch work on there? Does it lift it in center of log and then you chain up other end by hand?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Winch lifts just rear of the center putting a slight tongue weight on the dolly, the chain secures the front. I can carry a 10 foot log, 30 inch diameter, 1200lbs…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice dolly Marty. What's the tongue limit on that lawn tractor? Does it complain with a load on it?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmm….another contractor has shown up, today…to get an estimate on the leaky roof…


----------



## ssnvet

Holdover from the days when ships communicated using flag signals… BZ means "well done"

Squids, Coasties and Jar Heads all use it.


----------



## bandit571

The Army usually uses…...Whiskey Tango Foxtrot…..

At least it sounds better than the old…"don't mean nothing, not a thing"

carry on..I'll be in the area all day…..


----------



## bandit571

Blanket Chest sides are now sitting around, with a forest of clamps…waiting on the glue to cure….that was "FUN" to do…..NOT. had to add a few more clamps to pull a couple spots in better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, the Craftsman doesn't complain because I'll break out the John Deere or even the Kubota…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The weight of the log is pretty well balanced on the dolly so the lawn tractor isn't feeling no pain…..


----------



## CFrye

Pretty nifty Marty.
Mudflap is testing out the new recliners.


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Kids,

Long time no see….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey bags.


----------



## CFrye

Hiya Bags! Carved any spoons lately?


----------



## bandit571

How's the Bus business going?


----------



## bandit571

Forest of clamps…









And….









The other end…16 clamps in all….glue up completed..


----------



## ssnvet

Welcome back Bags…. how's life up in nose bleed country? Still drivin' roughnecks to and fro?


----------



## diverlloyd

Seems the recliner is working well.


----------



## ssnvet

Seeing Bags drop in reminds me of our favorite clothespin maker? I haven't heard any news from New Brunswick in a long time. Anyone keeping up with Sandra on FB? If you're out there lurking, we miss you.


----------



## miketo

I'd take a spin in one of those recliners, no problem. Looking good, Mudflap!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a Friday, right?


----------



## bandit571

Clamps removed…set aside to saw some cleats…









From this curvy board…









2 curves for the price of one Pine board…









Working on it…









Glued and screwed in place…clamp assists

Panel for the bottom has been cut..









Will glue and screw it down once the glued cleats are cured…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra is enjoying teaching elementary school. She still makes clothes pins, but not on the previous scale. Recently she was looking for someone to do some house siding repairs, which I volunteered for, but she said something about a pandemic and not being able to enter Canada. Who knew?


----------



## CFrye

Compressor/dust collector platform


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, I am on Laundry Detail…tonight….

Which means something else will get done, while I'm down there…









Like glue and screw the bottom panel in place….had to move this thing off to one side…









So I can get past with the full hampers…


----------



## rhybeka

At this rate, Candy and Jim will have their compressor housing up before I have my DC lean to done XD

Grest progress, Bandit!

On the hunt for replacement bags for my HF DC - mine appears to have wandered. Planning to get outside to get the cart made if it kills me tomorrow!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just relaxing with my wife.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….everybody survive Friday?


----------



## controlfreak

Quiet in here but I finished my workbench top. Now it needs legs.


----------



## bandit571

cleared mine off…then a fleet showed up..









Nice and clean?









These three got used, today,,,,









Now have a blank gluing up for the lid….also have some blanks, for the bread board ends..









Waiting to see which 2 looks the best..out of 3.


----------



## mudflap4869

Who is that old geezer that is corrupting that sweet young blonde? Hey old man don't you know that it is a felony to lead teenagers astray? Glad to see that you have the opportunity to enjoy each others company.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Who is that old geezer that is corrupting that sweet young blonde? Hey old man don t you know that it is a felony to lead teenagers astray? Glad to see that you have the opportunity to enjoy each others company.
> 
> - mudflap4869


It is a tough job but someone has to do it ya know?? LOL


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Windier that a Senator on the Campaign Trail…...

May see about how the lid panel turned out….later today….after a spot of Lunch..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning all….

I took a cold and flue med last night and my daughter woke me up at 7:05 saying "aren't you going to work today?"

Oh brother! I rushed out the door and wound up being 4 min. late. My head is still in a fog.



> Sandra is enjoying teaching elementary school. She still makes clothes pins, but not on the previous scale.
> - firefighterontheside


Glad to hear this… her old gig sounded way to stressful.


----------



## diverlloyd

It was windy here yesterday also Bandit, must be a lot of hot wind coming from the D.C. area.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmmm, Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday arrives…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was a too chilly 38 this morning at the bus stop but it's already warm considerably tom 57 on it's way to 61 later in the afternoon. It should be dry all week, hopefully allowing me to finish the shed roof ridge, gable walls and house wrap. I jammed the heck out of my right middle finger so that will need to get much better before I dare climb onto the roof.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Took me 14 days to make and finish socket drawer organizer for work toolbox.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice work on the organizer woodbutcher.

BTW, thought that was a real nice picture of you two.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice work on the organizer woodbutcher.
> 
> BTW, thought that was a real nice picture of you two.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Thanks


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Just checking in. Not much happening here. Go to the shop and putter a bit each day but not good enough to get anything accomplished. I have several projects designed for when I can get back.

Good to see that at least a few of you folks are getting shop time done.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours of shop time, today….I'm plumb worn out….Chest has been sanded to 120 grit….all sharp edges, except the top edge where the lid will close onto…has a cove…









Set this aside….worked on getting the lid flattened, and trimmed to length…and then ,,









Mill a tongue on both ends,,,for this..









Bread board ends….
Figured that was enough, for one day…


----------



## mudflap4869

Wiring for compressor and dust collector.
1) Stripping wire to make connections, cut palm of left hand. Hurt like a big dog. 
2) Cutting holes in metal wall for wiring and air supply with a cut off tool, and set the insulation on fire. Melted insulation on two fingers. Cut on palm was minor pain compared to that.
Damn this! I'll just quit for the day. Gotta save some excitement for tomorrow. 
Still have the roof and doors to do.


----------



## bandit571

It would appear, that the band on my wristwatch decided to take a few chunks out of my arm….ade a BIG mess, too…that'll larn me to work on a Monday…


----------



## mudflap4869

P.S. Don't get onion juice in a fresh cut. It will make you leak in your undies. Ask me how I know.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> P.S. Don t get onion juice in a fresh cut. It will make you leak in your undies. Ask me how I know.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Try brake cleaner sometime. OMG


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on a few trays for drill bits and such.


----------



## ssnvet

Latest acquisitions for the garage have arrived….



















I've got quite a ways to go until I'll be ready to install these, but having them on site lets me measure and plan.

I feel like I'm behind the 8-ball. I'm actually on schedule with where I had hoped to be… weather tight and secure by snow fall…. but I still need to get my firewood situated and my leaves up. Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yeah having heat is a must.


----------



## CFrye

Cool Matt you got a hot dog cooker for the shop uh I mean garage! ;-)
Nice organizers Butcher!


----------



## ssnvet

> the shop uh I mean garage! ;-)
> - CFrye


Shhhhhhhhh… musn't let the cat out of the bag ;^p


----------



## bandit571

One of the Joys of being Retired…..if'n I want to sleep until noon-ish, I am allowed to do so…..

Pills taken….might see about a brunch of some sort…..then MAYBE a wee bit of shop time. Such a busy schedule….


----------



## bandit571

Think I had better head to the shop….the Blanket Chest is to get a small box built into one end…..with it's own lid….hmm…we'll see…..film at 2300hrs….


----------



## bandit571

I think the lid is about finished…other than hinges and a Finish..









Box needs hinges for it's own lid…









Box isn't all that deep….









3 hours of puttering around, today…


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, I still need to get one of those for my shop. And an air filter to up suck all the tiny lung and paint killers.
Another 300 mile round trip because GRIZZLY won't deliver to my shop. Gotta live on a main road where they can get a semi to it. Just part of the drawbacks of rural living. But I would never again live in a city with all the crap that you have to endure. I had enough battlefield experience in THE NAM and other places.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….wish Mother Nature would kindly pay her heating bill…30 degrees is a bit too chilly for me….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Do drill bits mate inside drawers over time?? In sorting through a couple of drawers I found I had these "extra's". Take in mind my drill indexes are all full, none missing.

HMMMMM?? Maybe I need to sit them down and have a talk about safe, well ya know… protection. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Dad used to just replace any dull bits, with brand new ones….and stuck the dull ones away…(To be sharpened later..)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dad used to just replace any dull bits, with brand new ones….and stuck the dull ones away…(To be sharpened later..)
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah I am taking them to work tomorrow. We have a Drill Doctor there I can use all set up and ready to go. Keep the apprentice busy if we are slow again. LOL


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> P.S. Don t get onion juice in a fresh cut. It will make you leak in your undies. Ask me how I know.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> Try brake cleaner sometime. OMG
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ah, the joys of aerosol brake clean on cracked, bleeding hands during winter. I miss those days. Burned like fire, but got the crud off in a hurry. Then your hands were really dry and really cold.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, ..... I would never again live in a city with all the crap that you have to endure. .
> - mudflap4869


I couldn't agree with you more. I'm on 7 acres in a small town of ~7,000 people with no traffic lights and I wouldn't want it any more urban than this.


----------



## bandit571

48 years ago….we got married….Grandson ordered pizza for us, for tonight's supper…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 48 years ago….we got married….Grandson ordered pizza for us, for tonight s supper…
> 
> - bandit571


Congrats


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary Bandit and Boss!! Nice looking blanket chest.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

The baby crib I built a few months ago finally got its first resident. I now have a new grandson born Sunday afternoon. The first to carry on the family name of his generation on my family's branch. Everyone is doing well and are self quarantined at home.

Chest is looking good Bandit and Happy Anniversary.

A few hours in the shop each day. Tomorrow will see if I can sit at the drill press long enough to drill holes in a new cribbage board.


----------



## rad457

> 48 years ago….we got married….Grandson ordered pizza for us, for tonight s supper…
> 
> - bandit571


? 48 years is Pizza? that's better than the Ruby I bought last year


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all,

Hump Day is behind us and we're on the downhill slope to Friday. Daughter #2 is coming home from the Big Apple for TG brake tomorrow. It will be good to see her.

I realized last night that in my push to finish siding the south wall of the garage, I put clapboards up over an electrical box that was covered by house wrap. Now I have to find the hole and cut out the clapboards for a trim block and the outside electrical box. What the heck was I thinkin? It's been pitch black and in the low 20s every day when I get home from work this week and I haven't been able to find Mr. Gumption, to go do any electrical work.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, I feel for you. I woke up at 04:20 this morning to 64 degrees here in oklahicky and it sure beats the doodoo out of what we suffered in Cleveland Ohio during the 1950s. The wind coming off Lake Erie made that place a miserable hell hole. 
And the people were a big part of the problem. They were living a miserable life with no hope of improvement. Those who weren't zombies were gangbangers. Do people wonder why we HATE cities? And when those people move to a rural area, they often bring their city attitudes with them, and try to change that area to mimic what they just escaped from. Where can I move to where I don't have to tolerate those idiots?

END OF RANT!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..uuummmm…high wind alert today….


----------



## controlfreak

Was planning on going for a run at 4:30 this morning. That was until a customer called at 2:30 and ended my sleep. I did get some good reading time in though.


----------



## bandit571

Hinges installed…









Inside of the chest has a coat of stain…









Except the plywood bottom…once the insides are "finished" I'll add a layer of these over the bare plywood..


















About 2 hours in the shop, today…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Was planning on going for a run at 4:30 this morning. That was until a customer called at 2:30 and ended my sleep. I did get some good reading time in though.
> 
> - controlfreak


I planned on running at 0430 as well. Then got up, used the toilet and asked myself what was I thinking???


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on the new grand baby Mark!


----------



## ssnvet

It's that day?










It was in the 40s last night and I finally managed to scrounge up the motivation to work in the garage. Started wiring the boxes for ceiling lights and ran out of 14-2 wire halfway though. But I had a full coil of 12-2 so I shifted gears an started wiring a second circuit of wall outlets at 4' high, for use above the planned work benches and promptly ran out of the blue plastic boxes….

Oh well, I cleaned up and organized and have a shopping list for yet another Home Depot run.

Picking up Daughter #3 at the bus terminal tonight. Very much looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## controlfreak

Now Friday is official, thanks Matt!


----------



## Festus56

> Congratulations on the new grand baby Mark!
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks Candy


----------



## bandit571

Coat of varnish added to the insides of the chest….coat of stain to the outside of the chest….lid installed, outside of lid stained, but not the underside….YET.

Great-grandson seems to be in a hurry to arrive…due date was Dec. 29…...we don't think he will wait that long….Mom is already "carrying low" now…..

Trying to figure out HOW to take pictures of the Blanket Chest as a PIP…let alone as a Project….


----------



## ssnvet

Picked up daughter #2 at bus terminal last night and am investigating "real" NYC bagels fresh from the Jewish deli.

So far pumpernickel and Pumpkin both get two thumbs up.

It's going to be in the 50s today so that makes it carpe diem time to get some more trim and siding up.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..drab & dreary weather outside, typical November day….."in the cold November rain…"

Blanket Chest now has a coat of BLO brushed on..wiped down…









Will see how/if it dried, later today….and will try to get the underside of the lid stained and varnished….and maybe some better pictures….


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt nyc bagels are awesome!!! Fluffy on the inside, crispy outside yuuuum! Even the Jewish deli we go to here gets close but not as close as I'd like!

@Mark congrats! How is the hole drilling coming?

MIL passed away Thursday night from her fight with cancer. Only doing a graveside service on Monday morning so I'll be doing a lot of driving that day.

I wish the oven would cook faster! I missed breakfast but I don't do cold pizza either.


----------



## bandit571

PIP?









Needs a coat or three of varnish..









There is a "backstop" along the top edge, right under the lid..









Keeps the lid from leaning back too far…










Lid Prop…keeps the lid from slamming down on yer fingers…









Cedar planked floor….and..I even had to clean the shop….









Need to haul the can out to the fire pit, later..


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka sorry for the loss

Aldi has some top notch blueberry bagels.


----------



## rhybeka

She'll love it, Bandit!

Hmmm - I'll have to check it out Matt!

Got the last piece cut for the shop cart but it was too dark in the garage to attempt assembly. Maybe tomorrow before I have to haul north. Not counting on it though. Maybe Monday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Beka.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Beka…..


----------



## CFrye

Sorry for you loss, Beka and Julie.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry to hear of your loss Beka.

The chest looks good Bandit. A family heirloom there.

Was a good day in the shop today. Spent a couple hours cleaning up and putting things back where they belong. Was in the middle of several projects before I fell and the shop was a mess. Finished the cribbage board yesterday so needed to get ready for another project. Not very fast yet but at least can move around and do shop stuff.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cold and drizzle for the last two days. Yesterday I ventured out and got a bit done, but today it didn't get above 42 degrees outside. I haven't been out the door today, and won't be unless I am hauled away in a hearse. 
At one time I walked around outside in 30 degree weather with only a short sleeved shirt and trousers. Now I can barely stand anything below 65 degrees without at least a jacket. The phat broad says it is because I am getting old, but I am not even 100 yet. So how could that be true?


----------



## diverlloyd

I sold some chisels and pipe clamps to a new woodworker today. Seems like a he is interested in the hobby, hopefully he sticks with it. I may go through the lumber pile and get a small load together for him.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit got me on a tear about organizing stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

So sorry to hear about your MIL Beka…. Sincere condolences.

Took advantage of the warm weather and painted and installed the sill trip boards and vertical trim on the corners of the back wall. This was tedious work and I can't count how many times I was up and down the ladders. Apart from the window trim (which I'm going to make in the shop as pre-assembled units) that mostly wraps up the exterior trim and clears the way for putting up clapboards on the east and west walls.

I glad I can come to work on Monday mornings, so I can get some rest and recover from my weekends :^p


----------



## diverlloyd

Is bandit doing okay he hasn't posted in a couple of days?


----------



## bandit571

Monday? Leave it at that…..Maybe Tuesday will be better…


----------



## diverlloyd

There he is.


----------



## mudflap4869

It warmed up tp the mid 50s this afternoon, so I got a bit of work done. Lag screwed the compressor down and got all my fittings prepared. But run completely out of energy about 15 minutes ago. Now I am getting ready to cook up some stir fry chicken for supper. IF I can find all the ingredient that I know I have somewhere. If the OBA hasn't tossed them out. She rarely cooks, but she has a bad habit of throwing out my kitchen supplies without telling me. This off-pisses me and causes me to say worse words than "SHUCKY DARN".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pins or tails, I cut them both at the same time, it's quicker that way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Now I am getting ready to cook up some stir fry chicken for supper. IF I can find all the ingredient that I know I have somewhere.
> - mudflap4869


If ya can't find the chicken, just grab that turkey hangin' out in the fridge…..


----------



## CFrye

I spoiled his stir fry plans by tossing a frozen pizza in the oven. That's what we call 'processing' around here not cooking!


----------



## bandit571

Yeah,,,but….did you remember to turn the oven "ON"?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yeah,,,but….did you remember to turn the oven "ON"?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Just got the first coat of clear gloss varnish brushed on,,,about 10 minutes ago….

Will see how it turned out, tomorrow morning…


----------



## CFrye

> Yeah,,,but….did you remember to turn the oven "ON"?
> 
> - bandit571


Not only did I turn it on, Mr. Smarty Pants, I also lit the pilot light! So there


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...can I take a nap, yet?


----------



## ssnvet

I am happy to report that Purple Pain is squarely in first place and we gave the blue team a thorough drubbing last night with our goalie logged a shut out. Final score 5-0. My only contribution to the game stats was 2 minutes in the penalty box. :^o

Hoping to finish my rough wiring in the garage ceiling this week and then insulate and strap the ceiling and get a sheet of drywall up in the corner, and then install the heater and vent duct before the long weekend is over. I'll have my (very competent) helper on site Saturday.


----------



## bandit571

Handles have been installed…after I had to pop the stuck lid free…









One on each end…..MK1 Eyeball to center each handle in the top rail..









Letting things air out a bit, today….


----------



## HamS

Mornin'


----------



## ssnvet

HAM!!! Long time no see. Still makin' music?

I get Friday off so technically, today is like Friday.

Hope you all are able to find the spirit of thankfulness and are able to enjoy the day with family.

I appreciate the comradery here with all of you Nubbers.


----------



## controlfreak

I am taking today off so I guess yesterday was my Friday. But now the weekend is half over, good thing its a double weekend!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Cold, wet dreary November morning.

Morning HAM!

Get me finger poked about 1100hrs this morning….then the Boss wants to go shopping….

43 rainy degrees outside, with a bit of a breeze a-blowing…...Tuesday's gone with the wind?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, had your rain yesterday here in the STL area. Now it's 54°.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got the last item on my Thanksgiving feast list. All done shopping.

Egg salad sandwiches
Sour cream and onion potato chips
French onion dip
Green olives

For dessert, pumpkin flavored pop tarts.

As this is a fancy meal, whipped cream on the pop tarts.

Bet that gives the family something to talk about on Zoom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that chest looks very good.

I'm at work for 72 hours. Had a ff test positive this morn, so all kinds of guys have to quarantine. I'm gonna get tested this afternoon, because I've had chest congestion and some cough. I assume it will be negative, but don't want to be part of the problem.


----------



## HamS

I guess I owe ya'll an update on my life and goin's on in NE Indiana on the banks of Treaty Creek. I have been retired now from a day job that I was obligated to get up in the morning for for over a year now and thoroughly enjoying myself. I have been working as a stage hand and general gopher at the Ford Theater in the Honeywell Center in Wabash and teaching Entertainment Technology to high school kids as well as operating HamItUp, a mobile entertainment and entertainment equipment rental company I formed five years ago. I was almost going to actually make some profit in my company until Covid shut the entertainment industry down tighter than a drum. It is really pathetic to see 150 people in a theater with 1500 seats. It is even tougher to see the ticket revenue. Since you can't have people in theaters, no one is touring so we wouldn't have shows anyway. This is probably the hardest hit industry.

On woodworking:
I haven't done much in the shop except for must do things around the house and building road cases for my gear. I am making 16 school desks for the production of "Matilda" that the Youth Theatre company will be performing. It was supposed to be last June, but we are now doing it next June.

I have attached a pic of a lighting gig I did for a Howl at the Moon show:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great news on the retirement. Sorry about the entertainment deal. I have numerous friends who do theater as a livelihood. They are struggling as well.


----------



## bandit571

White streaks fixed, second coat is done…









yellow circles where a repair was done…









Even the other end had one spot…









Letting this dry overnight…and see how it turns out….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome back Ham!

Blanket chest is nice . I like it.

That sucks Bill. Stay safe and hope you are negative.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My test was negative.


----------



## CFrye

Good news Bill! 
Hiya Ham!
Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## bandit571

Happy Thanksgiving, people!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Boss WANTS to go to Wall E World…this morning…..uuummmm….


----------



## bandit571

We're back…..is it a "good sign" when there are a pair of cops at both entrances to Wall E World?

Parts for the leaky kitchen faucet have been bought….price taken off the rent payment…..

Got home from Kettering last night….GPS Backseat driver was dead set on my going on I-75…..almost got sideswiped by a semi on the on-ramp….got back off at Troy, OH. down town decorations are all up, and lit.

Great Grandson is due any day….and Mom-to-be can't wait…..they are predicting an 8-10 pounder….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good news Bill. 
Happy Late Thanksgiving all. I was offline and away from the 'puter yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

Need to get that Blanket Chest out of the shop…I need to use my tablesaw! Have a big stash of Ash cut-offs, that need resawn to 1/2" thick…..so I can build a box or two….

Faucet leak has been fixed….Now have other things to fix….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Small things make a big difference. Been working my way drawer by drawer through drill bit and driver toolbox.

Put this in yesterday.


----------



## Bagtown

This is about as much woodworking as I get to do these days. Still driving buses up here in the great white north. Trying my best to keep warm and stay healthy.


----------



## Bagtown

Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving to all you folks south of the border.


----------



## bandit571

Well, Hello, Mr. Bags!

Grandson #3 hauled this thing upstairs, by himself…









Trying to take a few pictures, without all the glare…









Kind of shiny….


----------



## CFrye

That's a cute lil spoon Bags!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that called a whales tail spoon?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like this plane for sale locally for $50.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Last drawer on this side of toolbox.


----------



## DonBroussard

We set up our Christmas tree yesterday, but we couldn't find its stand. I improvised by using some clamps to secure the tree.

So 2020 . . .


----------



## bandit571

Resawing the Ash scraps down to 1/2" thick…had a very thin strip come back off the saw, and strike me upper lip…no blood…just a bump….figured that was a sign to just stop, for today.


----------



## bandit571

Identified flying object…that bounced off of my stiff upper lip..









Made a lot of sawdust, today…









To get a stack of 1/2" thick boards…









Needed a plane to joint a few edges…









And do a few glue ups…









About 4 like this….









Let these sit overnight….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Anyone ta home?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya! Anyone ta home?
> 
> - bandit571


Yup, had my coffee and few laughs. Heading out to shop to make some sawdust.


----------



## HamS

Mornin a bit late


----------



## bandit571

HAM!

Got up to 50 degrees this afternoon…next 2 days looking rather nasty….


----------



## bandit571

Went to buy some City Trash Bags….Wall E World was sold out….next trip…another Grocery store here in town had a full rack of them…

daughter wanted out old Oil-filled, electric space heater…..dug it out, plugged it in to test it out….plug on it's cord melted…..yet another trip to town….to buy a new plug. And then change out the plugs…

Tonight, I'm on Laundry Detail….along with trash detail. I wonder why I am so dang tired…..


----------



## bandit571

And..one more post…..to get me to 27,000 posts here at Lumberjocks…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And..one more post…..to get me to 27,000 posts here at Lumberjocks…...
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## controlfreak

Congratulations on 27K Bandit!

I have a milestone too, I cut my first tenon today using only hand saws. I wasn't much fun until I sharpened the rip saw. The dado blade set was giving me the side look though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Started work on a drill press cabinet.


----------



## CFrye

> Congratulations on 27K Bandit!
> 
> I have a milestone too, I cut my first tenon today using only hand saws. I wasn t much fun until I sharpened the rip saw. The dado blade set was giving me the side look though.
> 
> - controlfreak


Watch your fingers CF!


----------



## mudflap4869

It is colder than a puppies mother out there. 27 when I woke up at 04:30, and now down to 25. The BOB said that it is supposed to NOW Preceded by an S by the end of the week. Now that just aint right! Winter doesn't arrive here until late December. But, but, but, what was it that I heard about global warming? Aint a whole bunch of proof of it this morning. Guess who aint going out there?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey ho Nubbers,

Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving holiday (or good weekend for our friends north of the border). My wife's sister and hubby made the trek down from Bangor, so we had 8 at the table. I was very happy for that, but Mrs. Mainiac was not so thrilled with the long day in the kitchen. I prepped the bird and peeled the taters, but she still did the lion's share of the work.

Had my young helper over on Saturday and made good progress on the Hot Dawg installation.

Here's the vent kit. Class III stainless steel vent required for horizontal installation.









We strapped and insulated part of the ceiling and put up two panels of 5/8" sheet rock, then installed the mounting panel, which I made last Wednesday…. it is 3/4" MDO plywood with 20 gage sheet metal applied to one face with PSA adhesive and corner screws. Cleaned up some surface rust, degreased with 99% IPA and then spray painted with rattle can primer and a couple coats of smoke gray paint.










Getting the heater aligned to the panel and the panel aligned to the vent was tricky, but we pulled it off. The vent kit is by Z-Vent and was really a nice quality set. Class III has rubber gaskets at each joint and it sealed up nicely and clamped tight.










Next was a trim panel with some flashing for the vent terminator on the North (back) wall.










I wired up power to the emergency kill switch and then up to a box up high, from where I'll run MC cable (metal clad) to the heater. Then got the thermostat mounted and wired up. I'll zip tie this to the outside of the MC cable for a piggy back ride to the heater.










My helper does HVAC for his dad and just got his gas card, so I was really looking forward to his help plumbing the second stage LPG regulator and black iron pipe run in the walls… then stainless steal flex to the heater. But we ran out of time and I sent him home after a full 8 hour day.

I bought all the pipe and fittings off of ZORO.com and saved at least $150 over Home Depot prices, so I have all the kit on site and may take a crack at installing the gas pipe myself, knowing that my helper can come back with his test kit and do the pressure check.

I'm pretty psyched at the prospect of getting some heat going out there as it now gets dark at 4 pm and turns cold by the time I get home from work. So even indoor work in the garage hasn't been very fun and I have a hard time getting motivated to go out there after dinner.


----------



## bandit571

3" of the white crap on the ground,,,and STILL a-coming down…..all night. Winter seems to have arrived about 3 weeks early, this year….maybe it will LEAVE 3 weeks early, too…

Meatballs in sauce….angel hair pasta, sliced "Everything Bread" that has been toasted, and spread with garlic butter…choice of drink is up to you….Suppertime!


----------



## DonBroussard

We only have about 7-10 days of winter, and tonight is one of them. Supposed to be around 30F for the overnight low. I Mande a shrimp and okra gumbo for lunch and I'll probably have that for the next fees days. I will be a single man until Friday - Nannette is going on a girls trip, deer and hog hunting.


----------



## mojapitt

7-10 days of winter is enough. We saw snowflakes twice last year with no accumulation. That's as close as I want to be to it ever again.

Hopefully Nannette fills the freezer with tasty meat.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 3" of the white crap on the ground,,,and STILL a-coming down…..all night. Winter seems to have arrived about 3 weeks early, this year….maybe it will LEAVE 3 weeks early, too…
> 
> - bandit571


You keep that crap your way or send it North. Good Lord if we so much as get a 1 / 1000 of an inch, the State of Georgia will declare an apocalypse.

LOL


----------



## controlfreak

Dogs decided they wanted to go out at 3:00 AM so that is where my sleep ended. Going to be a long day.


----------



## diverlloyd

You can make it control


----------



## rad457

> Dogs decided they wanted to go out at 3:00 AM so that is where my sleep ended. Going to be a long day.
> 
> - controlfreak


One thing I do not miss, not sure what it means but I saw my Pup walk past me in the Kitchen the other day? 
About a week after we got his Ashes back?


----------



## bandit571

About the only thing uglier than the view in me mirror this morning….









is the view out the windows…









Glad the dogs like running around in this stuff….I don't..

Morning to ya….and a Level 1 Snow Emergency outside….


----------



## HamS

You guys keep it over there, we don't want it


----------



## bandit571

We don't want the crap, either…..send it up to Stumpy, next time..

2 corners have been dry-fitted…









And, a blank for a lid ( of some sort) is now in the clamps…









Had to flatten the panels/sides…









As they were a bit rough out of the clamps..









Have been trimmed to size, squared up…and flattened…









Panels are coming out as 3/8" thick…..


----------



## controlfreak

snuck out to the shop and cut the 15 degree bevel on the top of two legs. Cut the bridal mortice on one leg, chopped it out and adjusted the tenon to fit. Sorry bandit, I forgot to take pictures but had fun anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..is it time to hibernate, yet…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Making a picture frame with multiple "windows" and a bulletin board frame for Christmas gifts this year. I'm going to try my hand at reinforcing the joints with splines for the first time. Any tricks I should know about before I go to slot the mitre joints?

The Laguna Saw really makes some nice mitre cuts and glue ups are spot on. I am really lucky to have such a nice saw.

It's gotten noticeably cooler here, we're at 35 right now with bluebird skies. I wouldn't mind some of that white stuff you've got Bandit. Working from home has it's advantages.


----------



## bandit571

May head to the shop…after Lunch settles through…

Not a cloud in the sky….makes that white stuff kind of too bright…..need me sunglasses…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

38F, clear skies. Yup, gonna turn the heater on in shop and disappear for the rest of the day.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

I can't believe it's December already.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all

@WB you'll be ahead of me - I have parts for one partially cut but need to take stock and see what's left and if I have enough scrap as my last whole sheet of ply went to making a scrap cart


----------



## bandit571

Too many clamps?









Eeehhh, could be?










I do handle a Noodle Maker in the shop…


----------



## bandit571

Tired, sore…must have done a bit too much in the shop, today….

trying to run a bandsaw with bifocals on is…....interesting…..able to see two cuts at the same time, even…..not recommended…

Mockba? Somehow wound up watch a "ride in the cab" of an electric Tram…...running around in Moscow? Plenty of bad drivers…plenty of cops chasing said (sad?) drivers…..interesting…..I like the ones from Holland, better.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> /flop/ hey all
> 
> @WB you ll be ahead of me - I have parts for one partially cut but need to take stock and see what s left and if I have enough scrap as my last whole sheet of ply went to making a scrap cart
> 
> - rhybeka


Progress is steady. I am painting the inside light blue so when I go to install the drawers and have to get inside with my light, I can SEE what I am doing. Also protects the wood and cost is minimal. I know most don't finish insides, I just do. That being said, all the pieces are ready for assembly tomorrow evening. Shop was a warm 70F with heater running for about 2 hours in the morning and an hour after the sun went down.


----------



## Gene01

Finally got the new vinyl plank flooring down. 1100 sq.ft. of it. New base boards are almost done. The place is getting back to semi normal at least. Meeting today with Lowes about new quartz kitchen counters, island top and built in buffet surface. So, another few days of mayhem. Next week we meet with a window guy about 16 new vinyl windows and, on the 9th, work is supposed to start on a 60X16 and a 12X20 covered concrete patio. 
Hopefully, by Christmas things, will be a bit less hectic. And hopefully, after Christmas, I can get back to working on the new shop.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I'm doing a happy dance…the LJ search feature is working again. YAY!


----------



## miketo

Sadly, so is the spam-in-your-mailbox feature.


----------



## CFrye

Have patience Mike, the Cricket feature is working too!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The Cricket feature is the best feature.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene sounds like you need a vacation from retirement  Good on ya for all the updates!

I feel so included since I got spam XD

@Mike did you make a spline jig??? there's a few out there that are really good - I know David P. has one…uhhh I'm blanking on the other one - I'm sure Stumpy has one too


----------



## mudflap4869

Winter came early, temps in the thirties and rain yesterday. Spent 3 hours in the VA clinic, waiting to see my NP. She talks a mile a minute and talked for 45 minutes nonstop. I was exhausted just listening to that live wire for that long. But she is the best provider that I have had since I have been going to the VA. She has scheduled me for several ultrasound tests to try and find out why my BP is so high and my legs stay swollen up. I told her that I have tried everything short of diet and exercise to get back to good health.
Sat around and LUSTED for (almost) everything in the Giant GRIZZLY catalogue for a while this morning. Dang they be some purty stuff in that thang. I keep it handy to my chair so I can look and grieve over not having a shop big enough and money enough to own all those toys.
Working alone in the shop today I tripped and fell. Dang that concrete is hard, and cold. I was lucky to have my phone in my shirt pocket. "Sweet Thang" to the rescue. Left knee, left elbow and fingers on both hands didn't bounce worth a hoot. 
Told what do do if the BOB is not home and I fall. Yeh, yeh, yeh I know, dial 911.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

@Beka, I've got a tenoning jig I built from the Ibuildit.ca plans John Heisz provided. I think I can make it work by locking the frame in it on a 45 and running it over the blade. It's a pretty big jig and should fit my frames. I just have to make sure I get everything lined up correctly.


----------



## bandit571

5 hours of fighting IN the shop…..horror film @ 2300 hrs…..I am whopped.

Remember back in those Charlie Brown shows….whenever "Pigpen" would walk by….there was cloud of dust? Same here….even when I just sat down at this computer….dust clouds arose…

There seemed to be a special magnet in the shop floor, today…..everything tried to head to that spot…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The Cricket feature is the best feature.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I love the Cricket feature, she checks my PM box before I do…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Work in progress….










About wore these 3 out…









Was a busy day….


----------



## bandit571

Well, I was going to do a glue-up…..but the new bottle of glue was upstairs…..and once back upstairs, decided I was too tired and sore to go back to the shop….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! This IS a Friday, right? Not a cloud in the sky to be seen…

Going to do a bit of shopping this morning….then see about spreading a bit of glue around…...


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We got your clouds here in the STL area Bandit. I never made it out to the shop yesterday. I was on KP and had to make and clean up the mess of our range. Got projects, need to get back on 'em.


----------



## miketo

The Cricket feature is a rockin' feature, that's for sure.

Mudflap, diet and exercise is just a younger kids' fad. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning! been at work since 6:30. Have several meetings today. still hoping for shop time this weekend - even if it is cold!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Progress continues.


----------



## bandit571

A McRib for lunch…..then haul all the groceries in from the van.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had Mc Rib for dinner last night.


----------



## bandit571

Something missing here…









Besides the water heating up in the kettle…









Ah yes…got to have the "creamer", right?

Lid is glued up..









have to wait until tomorrow, to clean things up…









been working on a tray for inside the box…









And have a handle about done…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….most of the white crap has melted away…..unless it is in the shade all day…


----------



## LumberZac

I just meandered to this place somehow.

Anyway, I'm basically a novice, did a preapprenticeship but it's been awhile.
I'm trying to make a Christmas present for my mother to begin with; just some half-box kinda things to cover the armrests of two couches as coasters seem to disappear when you need them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Began glue up for top. Tonight I will put wood surround on edges. Then Formica, will last forever.


----------



## rhybeka

Welcome Zac! We're a pretty easy going friendly bunch here.

Helping the wife clean her craft room (where my leatherworking table and my Covid desk currently reside). She's going to be bringing home a few things from moms craft room so trying to get ready. I was hoping to get into my shop today but I'm going to have to start the charcoal soon for dinner.


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime during Halftime..









Handle cleaned up for the tray….currently sitting in some clamps…to glue the handle and dividers in place

Lid came up of the clamps…..was at least 1/8" narrower than the box it will be sitting on…grrrrrr…we have ways..









Added a strip along both sides….will rip down to final width, after the glue dries…..more wood for the hinge screws.

Back to the game…


----------



## ssnvet

Howum peeps,

Took Friday off, but spent most the day getting ready for tonight's snow.

Got the plow on my truck. Now I'm ready for action.









And here comes the action. 









Big news of the day is that I sold my '78 GMC 1-ton. I know I'm going to miss it, but the F250 is my go to truck now and the GMC spent most of summer and fall rusting in the yard.


----------



## diverlloyd

Welcome Zac, we are a talkative bunch also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Zac!

How much snow is coming Matt. I guess you'll be having to manually dump stuff now like the rest of us.


----------



## LumberZac

Well thanks for the warm welcome.

I've kind of gone down the rabbit hole researching joinery, benches and tools but I think I'd best just focus on what's in front of me or I won't finish it in time.


----------



## controlfreak

Hi Zac,

I just kind of wondered in here too, they haven't thrown me out yet.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..is it Spring, yet? 25 degrees outside….is about 40 degrees too cold.


----------



## controlfreak

I hate to break it to ya Bandit but it ain't officially winter yet. Just got our first freeze this week in South Carolina. I had to put six beautiful porch ferns that were huge on the curb last weekend hoping that someone would adopt them before the frost killed them. They were gone in a day.


----------



## controlfreak

Was going to do lunch or dinner today with some friends we haven't seen for awhile. When we called they both have Covid, whew, that was close.


----------



## CFrye

Lots of progress going on around this thread. Keep it up. 
What kinda joinery are you using on the half-box-arm-rest-things Zac?
We ran some pipe overhead in the shop yesterday for the air compressor. Mudflap is supposed to know better than to get up on the ladders. He still does it when I'm not around. Anyways we get creative to keep him on the ground. Used a 10' section, an elbow and an 8" section to form an 'L'. 2 pieces of foam pipe insulation taped to the short piece to create a cradle to hold the far end of a long section. Other wise the pipe kept rolling away as I was trying to thread it into an elbow 10' in the air. I'm thinking we need to test for leaks before we go any further. We'll discuss it when he wakes up from his nap.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finished this last night and sent with my friend. Was his Christmas gift for his wife. Posted as project this afternoon. Was busy doing glue up for my drill press cabinet top.


----------



## bandit571

Test fit of the tray in the box…









Then see IF the lid will sit down on the tray…









Hinges?









Surface mount, or?

Latches?










Ordered some new ones, and a handle…waiting to see how long it takes to get here….









Have to work on that gap…..

Hardware was ordered from Hobby Lobby….as they are closed on Sundays, right now. cost more for the S&H than it did for the parts….sheesh.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy that's the way to do it! Air leak tests are good - it would suck having it all together and having to take it apart for one.

Nice box Bandit!!!

Got into the shop and got the dust blown out of the ceramic heater, set it to 80. Trying to finish setting up my new bandsaw so I might be able to make a few bandsaw boxes for Christmas- and I ended up loosening the tension so much the connector bolt came off :/ /sigh/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dry fitted my Drill Press Cabinet










Put my 12 inch WEN drill press on it, now the quills on the JET and WEN are same height.










Next I need to work on drawers for it. Slides will be here Tuesday. Ordered Formica for the top, be here later in the week maybe even into next week.


----------



## bandit571

Hinges have been installed..









They even work!









Methinks these latches…









Might be a tad too big?


----------



## ssnvet

> How much snow is coming Matt. I guess you'll be having to manually dump stuff now like the rest of us.
> - firefighterontheside


5" was forecast, but we only got 2". It mostly rained, so it was wet and heavy stuff. Plow worked as expected…. much better sitting in a warm dry cab sipping coffee and listening to my play list than huddled up in my snow suit sitting on the tractor snow blowing in reverse with half of it coming back in my face.

Most of weekend was spent trying to get organized for winter…. but the barn is a ship wreck and I'm still a long ways from ready…. even though it is definitely upon us now.

Did make some progress on the garage heater install….

Did my first ever MC electrical connections and got power from the box to the heater.



















Used teflon plumber's dope for the first time and plumbed the connections to the heater, including flex line, drip leg and shut off valve.










Finished the vent line last weekend… now sure if I shoed that yet or not….



















Next up is to install the regulator and pipe up the walls to the flex….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Meh….


----------



## controlfreak

Morning Bandit!

Boxes sure are looking good…..for a Monday.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monday, meh, that about sums it up. Looking forward to getting done with work so I can go work in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the mail to bring a few items…last time it took a week to get from OK to here…

Playing around with some Red Cedar…








usual Monday luck…oops….we have more….









Maybe tomorrow I can make a box out of this stuff…..shop smells different…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday is over…might try the shop again…...after Lunch.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Began finishing.


----------



## ssnvet

it's blue

;^)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah it is!


----------



## rad457

Matches the Walls!


----------



## LumberZac

Has anyone ever tried making anything using bamboo ply? 
I was looking at a company that sells a variety of ply and they had samples so I requested 5 to look at but I wonder if I could make them into something. Seems a waste not to, haha.

For context I'm looking at making a tiny house and was looking at bamboo flooring.


----------



## Gene01

We laid Lumber Liquidator's bamboo flooring in our house in '02. Had a bit left over and covered an other than woodworking work bench with it. It's almost impervious to staining and it's very hard. Doesn't dent or mar easily.


----------



## LumberZac

> We laid Lumber Liquidator s bamboo flooring in our house in 02. Had a bit left over and covered an other than woodworking work bench with it. It s almost impervious to staining and it s very hard. Doesn t dent or mar easily.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Oh nicely done. Yeah, the hardness and tensile strength despite being light are appealing.
I actually had the thought that it would be the ideal material for a portable workbench, but with the small quantities I'll have I'm thinking maybe I'll use it to make some handtools, measuring devices etc.


----------



## ssnvet

I made a cutting board out of end grain Bamboo countertop cutoffs and it is so stinkin' hard it dulls the knives.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s blue
> 
> ;^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yes and when I go to put slides in and turn on my light. I can see well. LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…31 partly sunny degrees outside…about 30 degrees too cold, for me..


----------



## bandit571

Had to clean off this messy bench, today…BEFORE anything could be done..









Then..








I could sand, shape and stain a box…today..









letting this dry a day…then the varnish can go on…


----------



## rhybeka

nice, Bandit!

@Stumpy can you put a link to Part 6 at the top of part 5 for me please? 

hoping to make it into the shop again tonight to fix the bandsaw…will see though


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

In court today, hopefully to end this mess on a more permanent basis.


----------



## ssnvet

Frustration is when you make a dedicated trip to Home Depot just to get a 3" long 1/2" dia. pipe nipple, go to the exact spot and take one from the correct bin, just to find out a half our later when you get home, that somebody put a 3/8" nipple back in the wrong bin. Needless to say, I didnt' get very far with my LPG piping last night.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….and the remains to meself….

Hardware made it to Columbus,OH this morning…..maybe an hour away? Or..2 days by "Pony Express"? They are saying saturday before 9pm? Hmmmm….guess I had better get busy with the varnishing, today…..

Frustration is when you NEED 2 5" x 1/2" pipe nipples, and Lowes only had ONE…...TSC did have them, though, and they cost less…..


----------



## mudflap4869

When I go to Lowes I usually find that they are out of the parts that I need. But I hear on the overhead speakers that they restock every day just to serve their customers. Who the hell uses that many parts before I can get there every day? Me thinks that they just might lie to us poor idiots who keep going back there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When I go to Lowes I usually find that they are out of the parts that I need. But I hear on the overhead speakers that they restock every day just to serve their customers. Who the hell uses that many parts before I can get there every day? Me thinks that they just might lie to us poor idiots who keep going back there.
> 
> - mudflap4869


My favorite lie from them is that they don't sell something anymore. Really I bought this yesterday and can't remember where I found it, need two more?


----------



## bandit571

Box has been hand sanded to 320 grit…and wiped down….will add a second coat to the outside, tomorrow.

Sitting here sipping some "Salted Caramel Black Tea" with some Ryan's Creamer added in….and a cup of Korean BBQ Noodles…..and just chilling…..way too stiff and sore.


----------



## DS

Hey Jim, I just watched your kerf bending video. It is pretty good, but there are some tips I could share to help get even better results;

The wiggle wood option can be strong if you treat them like plies of a thicker board. The wiggle wood available where I live is 5/16 thick and I would sandwich 1/8 mdf, two layers of wiggle wood then another layer of 1/8 mdf. This sandwich would be inside my vacuum press bag then clamped to the form with cauls then pressed.

When done, you can add veneer and edging as needed. The result is super strong, super stable and super smooth.

The kerf board option can be done with tighter spaced kerfs if you use two such boards and glue them back to back onto your form. This reduces the faceting effect you had inside of the cabinet.
If you add a top layer of hardboard or mdf to your ply before kerfing and bending, this even further eliminates the facets.

With some effort you can make this, but, I typically just buy 3/8 kerfcore with the hardboard already attached and glue two pieces back to back in my form. There are no facets left behind and no messy bondo using this method.

I usually contact press my veneer after the bending is done.

BTW, if you are not a fan of mdf, I have also used 1/10" x 4' x 8' plies that my hardwood supplier sells (which bend easily) and used that to cross band the inner and outer layers of wiggle wood. This is both lighter and stronger than mdf, though mdf seems more flexible.

Bending wood applies both tension stress (on the outside of the bend) and compression stress (on the inside of the bend) 
Wood will commonly compress three times more than it will stretch. So, keeping the outer layer from tension (with a metal bending strap) will force more compression and prevent the cracking on the outer layers.

I liked the video. I think it is always good to get people thinking outside the square box a bit.
I hope you don't mind my comments here. (I watch YouTube on a Roku TV and can't see or leave comments there)

As always, I have tons of respect for what you are doing.
Thanks for all your hard work.

My 2 cents.


----------



## DS

> Frustration is when you make a dedicated trip to Home Depot just to get a 3" long 1/2" dia. pipe nipple, go to the exact spot and take one from the correct bin, just to find out a half our later when you get home, that somebody put a 3/8" nipple back in the wrong bin. Needless to say, I didnt get very far with my LPG piping last night.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Man I feel ya'. Been there done that.

On the counter-point though, I've gone to the big box and the bin for the part I needed was empty. Then I found the part I needed put back in the wrong bin by someone else, and that saved my day.
If it had been in the right bin, someone would've probably snapped it up too.

Still, if you take a part out of a bin, please take two extra seconds to put back in the right bin. You might save someone a lot of headache later.


----------



## controlfreak

People move stuff around without regard to where they picked it up from has burned me before too. I have learned to test fit to a known reference piece first. Then I just chuck the reference piece any old place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone!


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin Bill! I'm sad - my 12 oz of coffee is gone. Keeping cats out of paper trash bins in the wifes craft room this morning and trying like a mad woman to mark things off of my to-do list


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning and happy Friday…...where's Snoopy?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Friday? Hmmmm….seemed to have misplaced a Thursday, somehow…


----------



## ssnvet

Snoopy gets a tardy slip today….

But Happy Friday anyways…










Went to our favorite Mexican joint last night (went …. not smoked) and got my usual chicken Chimichangas….. Mmmmm. Was up all night with acid reflux… must have munched a dozen tums.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-I hear you about the acid reflux. It would make it easier if the restaurant would just make the Mexican dishes with the Tums already in the mix.


----------



## controlfreak

I used to eat Tums like candy. It completely stopped when I switched to low carb high fat diet and later carnivore way of eating. Of course it also eliminates most Mexican food too. I do enjoy the fajita's without the shell. It took a lot of willpower to get accustomed to not reflexively eating the endless basket of chips they bring.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

welp, I'm going to have to ask for help. went out and took another look at the bandsaw and I can't even begin to fathom how to get this nut back on. the bearing looks like it takes a bearing puller to get out. Think I'm going to ask on the forums or email Jet support before I possibly do something else dumb. So much for just being able to screw it back in!


----------



## mudflap4869

If they put those hot peppers on my meskin food I dang near die from my gizzard turning into an acid makin machine. But I do love those beef, chicken and shrimp fajitas. We have a few good Mexican cafes in the area, and we are such regulars in them that they know exactly where we want to sit, and what we normally drink. 
I took a pint of my homemade Apple-butter to one of the waitresses and she had never heard of it. Then she went into the kitchen and sampled it. She fell in love with it. Now I am definitely well known there.
There is also an oreintal buffet nearby which I like to go to occasionally. The for a while had great forelegs, and crawfish, but now they are smothered in those little red peppers. I almost blistered my mouth when I tried to eat them. But they do have other good food. Candy don't like the place very much, so I don't get to go there very often.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: haven't a clue about that bandsaw's inner workings….sorry.

Cleaned up an OLD saw…









Even found the spare blades for it..









table does tilt….may have to evict the spiders, though..









Craftsman 13" Scroll saw…..picked it years ago….for $10….

IF I am going to do a bunch of these sort of boxes..









I may just use the scroll saw to cut the joints…


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit! Work smarter not harder .

Speaking of time to go back to sleep


----------



## controlfreak

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. The coffee advent calendar gave me organic Honduran this morning. Not bad.
Beka, maybe take some pics and post them. You can text them to me too if you want. What model is your saw?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..windy and rainy outside this morning…yuck…


----------



## BlasterStumps

I left the F150 sitting out yesterday after a snow storm so that it could melt off before putting it in the garage. Forgot about it until about 9 in the evening. Remote started it and was letting it run for a few before going out to put it away. After unlocking it, I found out that all four doors were froze shut. Not good when you can't shut the engine off.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, what is a coffee advent calendar and an organic Honduran? 
Never mind…Amazon told me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Aldi had wine and coffee calendars. Cindy got the wine and I got the coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Brunch ( Ham Salad on NYC Rye) is done, handle installed..









Had to scrounge for the screws, as these handles do not come with any,,,,

latches were installed..









They waited until I was installing the last screw….before one broke off….re-drill the pilot hole, and put in the last screw…since they always seem to include one extra screw….

May post it as a project, later?


----------



## controlfreak

> I left the F150 sitting out yesterday after a snow storm so that it could melt off before putting it in the garage. Forgot about it until about 9 in the evening. Remote started it and was letting it run for a few before going out to put it away. After unlocking it, I found out that all four doors were froze shut. Not good when you can t shut the engine off.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Hey baster,
Ford has an advisory because recall is a bad word on doors freezing. I would go out to mine and once I opened the door the latch would freeze or lock in the open position. They had to fix it under the advisory. Not sure if that is your problem but mine is a 2018.


----------



## rad457

> I left the F150 sitting out yesterday after a snow storm so that it could melt off before putting it in the garage. Forgot about it until about 9 in the evening. Remote started it and was letting it run for a few before going out to put it away. After unlocking it, I found out that all four doors were froze shut. Not good when you can t shut the engine off.
> 
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> Hey baster,
> Ford has an advisory because recall is a bad word on doors freezing. I would go out to mine and once I opened the door the latch would freeze or lock in the open position. They had to fix it under the advisory. Not sure if that is your problem but mine is a 2018.
> 
> - controlfreak


I have an App on the phone for that even turns the seat warmers on and tells me where I parked? In case I get lost on my way to the attached garage? LOL!


----------



## controlfreak

Sunny and 65 degrees right now. Time to go blow leaves and listen to some wood talk podcasts on on the noise cancelling head phones. Sorry about that to all you damn yankees.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had that recall with my 2017 F350. I think they did it twice, because the first recall didn't fix the issue.


----------



## ssnvet

Got gas?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like you almost got gas.


----------



## CFrye

So we finished the entire piping for the air compressor and then tested it.. Found 2 leaks. Jim fixed the big one and will fix the minor leak at a later date. Roofing is almost done on the compressor shed. Ran out of light. 
Hard to get motivated to go outside to work when it is cold out there. Who am I kidding? It is just hard to get motivated…period!


----------



## bandit571

About all I got done today was the hardware installed on the tool box…..and a little work done on a Cedar Box…









Including slicing off the lid…









Looking for some SMALL hardware for it, now…..may do a road trip to Hobby Lobby next week…costs too much to ship things here…









Might get this fired up, later…..


----------



## ac0rn

> We laid Lumber Liquidator s bamboo flooring in our house in 02. Had a bit left over and covered an other than woodworking work bench with it. It s almost impervious to staining and it s very hard. Doesn t dent or mar easily.
> 
> - Gene Howe


We had just the opposite results. 2500 square feet of flooring. Looked great. Yes bamboo has good tensile strength, but terrible compression strength. It is just large grass. If something fell on the floor it would dent, then in time, it would peel, and shed a splinter. (not good for stocking feet). We had the entire floor pulled out and replaced with cherry.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill it's a JWBS-14SFX - I'm not sure pictures would be helpful as I can't actually get a pic of the area it's missing. It's part #72 in the diagram









The exploded diagram in the manual does a good job but it just doesn't tell me how to get the nut back up in there. I emailed customer service for some direction before moving forward. from the updated manual, it shows a cotter pin that my model doesn't have. wonder if that would've kept this from happening or no? going to stare at it some more and see if my lightbulb will come back on. I should probably figure out breakfast as well.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….what's fer Lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

Chocolate chip cookie was for lunch. Think it's time to start working on the winter village LEGO sets.


----------



## bandit571

Mutt & Jeff?









Had a bit of trouble with a hinge..









Handles?









made a new base for the old Scroll Saw…









So I can just clamp it to the top of the tablesaw….









Installed a new, skinny blade, too…..looks like there is a way to clamp the blades sideways?
Used it to cut these tails…









Pins I still have to cut the "old-fashioned way"....


----------



## CFrye

> Aldi had wine and coffee calendars. Cindy got the wine and I got the coffee.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Do these calendars come with coffee and wine?
This white stuff fell all day here. I went out in it to turn the car around to face east in the hopes the sun will start defrosting the windshield in the morning before I leave for work.


----------



## bandit571

Burning scraps, shavings, sawdust…and empty cardboard boxes in the fire pit, this evening…...had a small batch of scraps still in the trash can…tried to pour it out onto the fire pit…..whooooosh! fireball up into the can….and around the back of my right hand…sooooo, I no longer have any hair there…..

Once you've sent that white crap over to Bill….have him send on up to Sir Stumpy's place….I prefer NOT to have any more of the stuff…..


----------



## Gene01

After a 5 day hospital stay due to a bout with a perforated colon, I'm home with a weeks worth of antibiotic pills and a changed diet. No more popcorn, beans, nuts or berries, not even crunchy peanut butter, and, no whole grain bread…EVER. Soft foods for two weeks. No alcohol until done with the antibiotics. I'm to call the consulting surgeon for an appointment in two weeks. I suspect she will want a colonoscopy soon. Not my favorite way to spend two days.
House and shop alterations, additions, and repairs are continuing apace. The new vinyl plank floors (1165 sq. ft.) and baseboards were installed last week. Concrete for a front 10X20 covered patio and a 16X60 one in the rear will be poured on the 19th. A French door out to the rear patio will be installed in Jan. All 26 of the old aluminum windows will be replaced with vinyl dual pane, low E ones. Then come new blinds for most of them. Some time in Jan., new quartz counter and island tops are to be installed. We have the job of removing the old ones. Then, sometime in Feb. or March, Phyl will have her house like she wants (hopefully) and this old man, can devote full time to the shop renos. 
We will NEVER move again.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dang, Gene. Sorry to hear about the perforated colon. I hear that can be serious. Good luck with the new diet.

Also, the plan and schedule for the house look to be well-planned. I'm sure you can't wait to get to your shop projects!


----------



## rhybeka

Geez ow Gene! you don't mess around! Mend quickly so you can get on with the shop


----------



## Redoak49

Gene….glad to hear you are ok and are better. I had a similar with diverticulitis and a perforation and spent two weeks in a hospital.


----------



## miketo

Wow, Gene, hope things get better quickly. True story, the two women doctors who have performed my colonoscopies were quite attractive. Wasn't really showing them my best side, I'm afraid.

Or maybe it *was* my best side.


----------



## controlfreak

Gene, your new diet almost sounds like a keto diet. Rest up and get well soon.


----------



## mudflap4869

Get well quickly my friend. We need you in our family of LJs. 
LET Phylis control the diet for you, and stick with it. DON'T eat whatever you feel the urge for, like I do. That'll sure enough kill you. You know the drill, "IF IT TASTES GOOD, SPIT IT OUT".


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Frames are built, need to get some pictures. Between my wife and I we neglected to take pictures because they are gifts and we didn't want to post them on social media. I don't think the individuals who will be receiving these gifts sandbag in the woodworking forums though.

My wife discovered the scroll saw this weekend as one of the frames I built is for a bulletin board. She was working on cutting out cork for the board and discovered that the razor knife wasn't very effective. I believe she took to the scroll saw like a fish to water.










There are two types of cork there.

Incidentally, my scroll saw is a similar version to Bandit's, but I think his might have more age. Ours has a tension knob at the back of the arm instead of at the front end and yes, you can mount the blade sideways. It uses those same blades with the cross pins, but I know you can get an adapter to use the abrasive wires. If wifey gets into scrolling, we may end up with a set of adapters.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Get well soon….hell when we get old, ain't it?

Scroll saw was a yard sale find a few years ago….it was actually sitting in the grass in their yard….$10

Too dang cold outside….may hibernate until Spring comes back….or just hide out in the Dungeon Shop. This being a Monday…grrrrr….shop is closed.

Apparently..I will be playing Chef, tonight…..have to make a grocery run….


----------



## CFrye

Yikes Gene! Take care my friend. 
Wow, Mike! Hope to see more of your wife's scrolling in the future.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy Aldi every year has advent calendars with wine they are trial size bottles.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, folks for the comments and concern re: my recent colon experience. Recovery seem to be progressing well. without too much explicisity (is that a word?), I'll just say stuff looks normal. 
Mike, did your wife cut that logo? If so, she sure has taken to that tool.
As work progresses in the house, I find time between jobs to sneak out to the shop. Lots of work to be done there. More fun than the stuff in the house.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's right Gene, her first time using a scroll saw and she mastered it. Cork isn't a forgiving medium either. I hope she wants to do more because she's really good at it.

I built a stand for the saw too so it doesn't have to be set up every time she wants to use it. I had to focus on making the stand as heavy as possible since the saw is basically a bouncing arm. There appears to be a lot of superfluous wood in it but it all contributes to stability.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today….I guess I'm allowed to do that….

Will see about a few more dovetails, today…..hard to see a pencil line in Red Cedar end grain…maybe after a spot of lunch?

1/2 a bag of Potato O'Brian (hash browns with peppers and onions) 1/2 pound of BACON, diced….Fresh chopped Mushrooms, 8 eggs…..big scoop of butter….garlic, oregano, black pepper….fry up until "Happy, Happy" served in a big bowl with a big handful of shredded cheese…..maybe a dash of hot sauce?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit when I did the last red cedar box I used a white colored pencil to make my lines.


----------



## bandit571

Tried the scrollsaw again..to help out with some of the cuts..









Hard to keep things going along a line….dug out the "Usual Suspects"..









And…2 hours later..









Box #2 is sitting in the forest of clamps…..will let this mess sit a day, and then clean it up…


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers… hope all are well.

Gene…. sorry to hear about your ailments. Diverticulitis and a perforated colon…. BTDT :^( Now my Sigmoid colon is 12" shorter than it used to be. Hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gene01

> Howem Nubbers… hope all are well.
> 
> Gene…. sorry to hear about your ailments. Diverticulitis and a perforated colon…. BTDT :^( Now my Sigmoid colon is 12" shorter than it used to be. Hope you make a speedy recovery.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, surgery was the next option. Luckily fasting and antibiotics worked to close the hole.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, surgery was the next option. Luckily fasting and antibiotics worked to close the hole.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Mine didn't close, instead it formed an abscess, got infected again and landed me right back in the hospital.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Gene, that's rough. Glad you are doing better. Hospital is no place to be right now.
Good morning. Had some flurries around this morn, but that's all gone.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..who ordered the dusting of white crap? Yuck…..even worse, I HAVE to go outside..today….bills to pay, finger gets poked, grocery run….and idiots on the streets who forgot HOW to drive in this stuff…..

Got bored last night…glue had dried in the box…clamps came off. Box was cleaned up, squared up, lid was sawn off, and saw marks planed off until the seam between the box and lid disappeared….

Should be an "interesting day", today…......


----------



## rhybeka

stay safe, Bandit. I'm staying inside with a cat on my lap. I believe one of my 20 year projects will be a lap desk with enough room to support my calendar/to-do list, a drink, a laptop, a mouse, a pen holder, and allow room for a cat to sleep below it. oh and maybe some additional LEGO sorting accessories.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just rain here and awful boring. My shop is cluttered with things that need to be sold( not anything wood work related). So going out there and doing anything productive is not an option. Although I do have a couple milking machines I need to put together.


----------



## bandit571

idiots were out in force on the roadways, today…..

Road Trip to Lima, OH. ,.....meh…6 bags of of latches and hinges from Hobby Lobby. 


















was actually cheaper to just drive up there, pick out what I needed….and drive back home…than to pay them to ship the same amount to me…

Tomorrow, i can start in on boxes, again….might even varnish them…..remembered to pick up some brushes today, too….Bills are paid…finger poked….groceries bought…too tired for the shop, now..


----------



## bandit571

having a cup..of salted caramel Black Tea….with a shot of Ryan's Irish Cream…..may have to brew-up a second cup…


----------



## ssnvet

The calm B4 the storm…


----------



## DonBroussard

>


Yuk. That is all.


----------



## CFrye

> Yuk. That is all.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I concur.


----------



## rad457

So you all getting a heat wave?


----------



## Gene01

At 04:30 in Marana, AZ, it's 38 degrees. By 13:00, it'll be 73 degrees and sunny. Sold the snow plow when we moved from the mountains to the desert. The $ I got from the plow will probably get us through 2 summers of AC use….maybe.


----------



## ssnvet

The storm….









Much better sitting in heated cab than snow blowing on the tractor


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...might be, maybe 1/2" of the white crap outside…..about a 1/2" too much…


----------



## miketo

Mainiac, should have stayed inside with the cat. Speaking of which, your kitty looks like a polydactyl?


----------



## ssnvet

The drive to work was pretty dicey as none of the roads had been plowed at 7 a.m. Apparently sitting in a plow truck by yourself somehow puts people at risk of getting COVID and there is a shortage of plow truck drivers :^(

First time I ever drove the truck over road in 4WD with plow mounted and bad conditions. The plow makes the rig so front heavy that it actually seemed pretty squirrely. I think I need to put some sand bags in the bed. I technically don't need a strobe as I only plow on private property, but after seeing how bad the visibility was this morning, I think I better get one.

12" on the ground and coming down hard. Driving home in the dark should be fun.

Boss bought lunch for everyone in the office in appreciation for the extra effort made to get to work, and he
s giving a small cash bonus to all of the hourly workers in the shop who turned out.



> Mainiac, should have stayed inside with the cat. Speaking of which, your kitty looks like a polydactyl?
> - Mike


I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go.

Cat doesn't have any extra toes, but he does have large paws and puts them to good use on mice and chipmunks.


----------



## rhybeka

Matt that was good of him! be careful with your truck! We've only got ~2" on the ground and people are dumb.

still no word from Jet about the best way to disassemble the bandsaw to get this nut back in…. wondering if they are still not done laughing at me. XD not like I could get out to the shop to get it done anyway but a girl can dream.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I remember correctly you're supposed to put about 800lbs of ballast in the bed of an otherwise empty pickup truck when plowing. Our trucks with plow mounts at the Fd have so much weight already it's not an issue. We just ordered a new F550 crew cab with a utility bed. Putting plow mounts on that too.


----------



## bandit571

Seem to recall down at the National Guard Armoury in Piqua, OH..where i was stationed for a while….they had an OLD 5 ton dump truck…that they had mounted a snowplow blade on the from….no, not a Deuce-an-a half…a 5 ton…and nothing seemed to slow it down..except for the driver…..( no, it wasn't me, either)

Film @2300 hrs…hardware has been either replaced, or new installed, both boxes have been sanded smooth, and varnished….stay tuned..

teaser?








And…


----------



## rhybeka

those are pretty, Bandit!! I can't wait to get away from my computer for a while


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Boss bought lunch for everyone in the office in appreciation for the extra effort made to get to work, and hes giving a small cash bonus to all of the hourly workers in the shop who turned out.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Give him my name and address, I worked in the shop today…..


----------



## bandit571

Still snowing….almost 3" on the ground, now…Bah, Humbug!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy working on drill press cabinet. Drawers are installed and now the drill press has been fitted. Bolted it down with 1/2 threaded rod all the way through top. Doubt it will break, ever… Removed drawer fronts and started the finishing process. Back of them will be clear poly but fronts I am going to try some Blue Transtint Dye. My idea being to match or accent the Formica top. Dye will be here Saturday but my son is coming home from Merchant Marine Academy for the weekend. Shop stuff can wait.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All, Glad to see everyone!

Been keeping up reading but haven't posted for awhile. Have been busy in the shop and when I sit down in my chair I get nothing more done for the day.

Six weeks ago last Saturday we got our first measurable snowfall of the season. That is also the day I slipped and broke my hip and had to have hip replacement surgery. Between the wife and one of the first responders they cleaned a path to the street. 
The next snow was last Saturday and I was able to get on the 4-wheeler and plow all the neighborhood sidewalks. Still not ready for a footrace but at least am able to function somewhat normal. Getting better every day!!!


----------



## rhybeka

yaaaay Mark!

@WB congrats  the cabinet is looking great! let us know how the dye job goes.

Just happy I get my haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Mark. Glad to hear it. 
Them boxes be purty nice, Bandit.
You're treating that little Wen royally, Gunny. That's a good looking cabinet.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… and Happy Friday! Only one more week to go….










*Mark…. *glad to hear your recovery is going so well.

*Wood Butcher…* Your organization is inspiring…. Is your son at Kings Point? or one of the state MMAs?

*Gene…. * Here's some inspiration for you to be a good boy and stick to your new special diet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If I remember correctly you're supposed to put about 800lbs of ballast in the bed of an otherwise empty pickup truck when plowing. Our trucks with plow mounts at the Fd have so much weight already it's not an issue. We just ordered a new F550 crew cab with a utility bed. Putting plow mounts on that too.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I plowed when I worked for the lumberyard half of forever ago, they had a '96 F-350 dually flatbed with a hoist, 2wd with a 460 and 5 speed manual with an 8' meyer mounted on the front. The tires were ok in snow but it had so much torque and so little weight that it was a handful when slippery out, especially with a plow acting to reduce the weight on the rear axle. It was only a problem after a delivery as loaded it behaved well. Plowing the yard, we'd put two units for a total of ~5200lbs on the bed, it squatted less than I thougt it should have but at that point it had the traction to go through darn near anything.


----------



## Gene01

> Morning Nubbers… and Happy Friday! Only one more week to go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark…. *glad to hear your recovery is going so well.
> 
> *Wood Butcher…* Your organization is inspiring…. Is your son at Kings Point? or one of the state MMAs?
> 
> *Gene…. * Here s some inspiration for you to be a good boy and stick to your new special diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Many thanks, Matt. I'm counting the days to the end of my antibiotic regimen. 4 more to go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Wood Butcher…* Your organization is inspiring…. Is your son at Kings Point? or one of the state MMAs?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks, just trying to cram as much stuff as possible in the smallest amount of space. So i can get more stuff. LOL

He is at King's Bay. Has just begun first sea year.


----------



## ssnvet

> He is at King s Bay. Has just begun first sea year.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Merchant Mariners are undergoing many hardships in this pandemic. Most crews are from SE Asia (Philippinos being the majority) and they are getting stuck on there ships long beyond their contract dates, as the ports quarantine all crews, so they can't get off to fly home. The crews are small and they work very long days, 7 days/wk and some have been trapped on board ship since last fall. It's a perfect recipe for the next maritime disaster as fatigue impacts performance in a big way.

A good friend of mine works with a group called Seafarers that tries to help the crews. He goes down to the port of Boston and delivers "goody bags" with tooth paste, soap, etc…) and gets the men SIM cards so they can call home. He says that some of the crews are in slave labor conditions. The unseen victims of a global economy in pandemic mode.


----------



## ssnvet

Too cold to work outside so I'm warming up the shop to make window trim for the garage….


----------



## miketo

That window trim design is spot on, Mainiac. Great proportions, enough visual detail without being overpowering or attention-grabbing. It's not as easy to do that as it looks, as I found out when we reno'd our old house and I had to come up with something similar. Love to see the final product.


----------



## rhybeka

Finally got the wheel off! Now trying to figure out reassembly. From the diagram it looks like the nut and spring go below the other nut to put
tension on the system… but the rod that's supposed to fit it all together is not long enough to shove the whole assembly up enough to get the spring and nut on the end and tensioned. /scratches head


----------



## bandit571

I'd come over and help, but…feeling under thew weather a bit….guess I'll stay home…

laundry Detail, today….might as well hide out and wait on the washer to get done….and make a few shavings…









maybe run the scroll saw a bit..









Film at 2300 hrs…..


----------



## BlasterStumps

I don't see the nut you are referring to in the drawing. what happens if you remove the allen head screws on each side, would that allow it to move enough to put it together?


----------



## rhybeka

@BS I think I got it. The diagram make it look like the rod (#71) comes down and passes behind/around the bolt holding part 2 in, and the spring and connector nut (#72) attach underneath somehow. As always, I was overthinking it. I was reminded exploded diagrams are shown in a way all the parts are revealed NOT necessarily in the exact places they reside in the machine. so I had it assembleed properly the first time. Which I put it back that way and now have to hammer the wheel back into place and pray. That should put me back to where I was two weeks ago.


----------



## bandit571

Handles have been made…









With the rougher sides planed smooth..









May try again tomorrow, and see what I can cobble up…









Once those clamps come off….

Beka: keep an Oak block between the hammer and the bandsaw wheel….when you go to hammer the wheel back on….


----------



## bandit571

Made this about 6 years ago….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm using a rubber mallet and hoping that's ok. I've already hit myself once so :\ I have the shop heater on right now - 30 degrees is a tad chilly for me. also fighting a headache atm. I'm going to work my paying job for a bit and see where I land at lunch. the shop should at least be at 40 by then.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….what's fer Lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

Just had french toast for breakfast. not even thinking about lunch XD


----------



## bandit571

Cup of noodles stir fry….2 bowls, one is Teriyaki Chicken. the other is Korean BBQ….


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm. I think we are doing leftover pizza for dinner. I just came in from the shop, and I'm fairly sure I'm back at 0. Got everything back together, the table taken off so I can adjust the saw per the Alex snodgrass video I found for this exact saw. Main issue is my wheels are no longer co-planer. To be expected I guess. I stopped for the evening so I could warm up and come at it with a fresh head


----------



## bandit571

About to have a nice hot bowl of Beef Pho…..may have to add some Ryan's to me tea….

panel for the tray is out of the clamps, trimmed up, and smoothly flattened down….may see about some corners…later…

panel got planed..









Took a bit, but..









But, it is flat, smooth, and square….about ready to start in a corner..









Just have to decide what corner joints to make..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shop smells like cedar…..


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm cedar. Mornin all! working the day job a bit since I have a meeting this afternoon then I'm out for the week.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? meh….wake me up when Tuesday gets here….


----------



## controlfreak

Weekend went by way too fast but on the bright side it is going to be a short week. Might even sneak some shop time in. I will call today Wednesday to con myself into not having to deal with a Monday.


----------



## rhybeka

@CF good idea!

first and only cup of coffee is in. both the wife and I are dealing with sinus issues and hoping they will relent before the holiday. I'm a bit concerned as she seems bent on seeing her family this weekend even if she's not 100%. Will have to have a serious chat with her. hopefully I'll have my bandsaw tuning done today so I might be able to do up a quick bandsaw box for one of the gifts I have coming. will see  better dig up my bandsaw box book I was drooling over not long ago.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…. I'm off all week and trying to be productive.

Test run for window trim turned out OK. 


















Gas guy called me up to say the job sight he was at wasn't ready for him, so was available to hook up my garage heater to the LPG tank.

2.5 hours later we we're hooked up, leak test done, supply regulator adjusted, unit test fired and manifold pressure adjusted at the internal regulator/control valve.

It's alive!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been burning dots onto 3 1/2×3 1/2 blocks of fir to create dice for a giant sized version of Yahtzee. The wife calls it Yardzee. I think she found the idea on the interwebz somewhere.

It's not a hard task, more like an exercise in tedium and smell. I've had three fans blowing the smoke around and the garage door cracked to allow the smoke to escape. The dots are created by heating the head of an 8 inch landscape spike to red hot and then pressing it to the block. Makes a lot of smoke and smells like burning pine.

I should probably have a respirator on while I do that. Low numbers are easy and fast, but as soon as you get above 3 it gets tedious. 6 is not a fun number, and I have 2 of the 3 sets complete.

After I get it all burned in, I'm sanding to 150 and finishing in BLO, these things are going to get beat up so a super finish isn't necessary,


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tried my hand at blue dye for my drawer fronts.


----------



## controlfreak

Ba Ba Ba Blue Christmas….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Ba Ba Ba Blue Christmas….
> 
> - controlfreak


OOO OOO EEE OOOO….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Pics of big dice in the making








Cut blocks get ran through the router with a 1/2 inch round over bit to ease the edges.



















It's necessary to brush the gunk off the nail head to ensure proper heat transfer.


----------



## diverlloyd

To my epoxy people what epoxy have you all used and did you add tint to it. I have a buddy who wants a dining room table. 2 cedar slabs with a blue epoxy. 6'x3-4' by 3-4" thick.


----------



## rad457

Hey Mike how are you calculating the weight distribution to maintain gaming balance? Depth of the holes


----------



## Mike_in_STL

*DL*, my wife and I just coated a 36×8 x 3 rock shaped like a fish that she painted a fish on. We used UVPoxy by ecopoxy and we bought it at Woodcraft.

This was before the epoxy pour.









I don't have a post pour picture, as we already gave it to the intended recipient for Christmas but my wife is working on getting a picture.

We didn't tint the stuff as that would have been a tragedy. I will say that the ecopoxy worked well. We set the target up on blocks and then poured the epoxy over the rock. The thin epoxy didn't lift the paint and we spread it out with a spatula and our glove covered hands. We even wrapped the epoxy around the back side of the rock.

There was a little pooling as the rock was uneven but we were ok with that since we weren't looking to flatten the rock. An interesting side effect of the epoxy coat was the metallic paints she used really popped after being coated.

*Andre*, that's funny! I'm not even considering that  Well just let the dice do as they may since you're probably going to have to throw them 2, maybe 3 at a time.


----------



## Gene01

Great job Mr. and Mrs. Mike. The Mrs. has a good eye. It doesn't look like a Rock Fish but, it sure is one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks Gene.

She was looking for a fish to fit the shape of the rock. It turns out that the Razorback Sucker of the Colorado river basin fit the criteria. She did a good job with her interpretation.

I did a little research and found that fish is actually on the endangered species list. It seems that the dams, habitat loss and commercial fishing has put the hurt on the species. Lakes Mead, Mohave, and Havasu haven't helped it out.


----------



## ssnvet

I think I like it…


----------



## bandit571

Am on Laundry Detail, at the moment….so..of course, I did a wee bit of work in the shop….film at 2300 hrs…

Tease..for now..









Ready for the detailing, and some glue?

Starting to get the hang of these things?









Maybe?


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone heard from Monte it's been a while since he posted last.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Seems all are well. Work was a disaster with 4 more guys going down with COVID and then having to quarantine 3 others. Cindy got her first dose of vaccine today, so I see a light at the end of the tunnel.

Mike, I was up by the top of your neighborhood last night, seems a woman tried to hang herself from the highway bridge, but was unsuccessful. I assume you saw the fire at the crematorium last week.

My sawmill engine blew up last week and I had to order a new one yesterday. That will take a month to come in, so no milling for quite a while.

Window looks good Matt.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy making small parts bins out of 1/4 plywood for drawer organization. This will take a bit.


----------



## rhybeka

Code:


WB Nice! watch your fingers

@Bill ugh! no bueno on either  hope they get better fast and only have mild cases!

SO is down for the count with what appears to be early stage pnumonia. she's one dose in on meds and says they are helping immensely so I'm hopeful its not covid.

@ Bandit look out - we hav snow in the forecast tomorrow night!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, we were pulling in to the subdivision after making a run to Popeye's chicken. There was one emergency vehicle on site and a couple of civilian cars at that time. Shortly after I heard the sirens. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..might hit 50 degrees later today….bright and sunny outside.

Will try for a glue-up..later today….Lunch is first on the schedule.

tell Jules to get better…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Due to a lack of interest, today is cancelled.

LOL


----------



## miketo

Trim looks great, Mainiac! Did you prime and paint before assembly?


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. I hope I didn't catch her crud. starting to feel icky as well. I was hoping to get some stuff done but I'm not sure how that's going to happen. better see if we are still on the docket to make cookies tonight.


----------



## CFrye

AJ Monte has been posting on Facebook. His mom contracted the COVID virus earlier this month and did not recover.


----------



## bandit571

All that cussing going on a little bit ago?

Went from this..









to this…









More fun with glue…..


----------



## bandit571

Great Grandson has finally arrived! Via C-section….just under 10 pounds, and 20" long….Both Mom and Son are doing great….


----------



## Gene01

Wow…10 lbs. that's a big boy. Was it her first? Our twins were only 11 lb. total.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gave Debbie her present last night, it was easier then trying to hide it a couple more days…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Congrats on the big grandson Bandit. 10 pounds is a chunk! Nice tray too.

I used boiled linseed oil for my first time ever on the Yardzee dice. I do believe I will be using it more. I like the warmth of the color and the smell is oddly satisfying. Almost has a vegetable oil smell to it. Now you all think I'm nuts.

Sorry to hear about Monte's loss. It's not easy regardless of the circumstance.


----------



## Gene01

Christmas eve cloudy sun rise between the Mesquites. From our front porch.


----------



## rhybeka

Bacon, egg and cheese sammich has been absorbed. coffee is working on sore throat. It's rainy and the temp is dropping here. I'm working in sketch and would like to know - how do you all do angles? I think stumpy's covered it somewhere - I just need to go look. I'm working on interior nightstand drawer storage and need to lean some electronics so they will fit into the drawer and charge. pretty sure 100 - 105 degrees will be enough, I just need to know if I cut that angle, or the remainder angle to get that angle of lean.

@Bandit congrats!!! and why did you cut that poor tray apart??


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations to the family on the new babe Bandit!
Purdy cedar chest Marty!
Beka feel better (you and Julie)!
Mom turned 89 yesterday! Thought we were gonna lose her back in October. Covid is the new (bad) C word! So glad she is still with us.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….snowing outside right now….

may go and check in on the glue-up.

1st Great Grand baby, 1st grand baby, and 1st baby…...

tray was a collection of parts, that needed glue to become one…..

Merry Christmas everyone….and a much better New Year….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on painting these.


----------



## controlfreak

Congratulations on baby Bandit. Marry Christmas to all.

Had my daughter and son in law last night for Christmas. She got me bench cookies and a Rockler glue mat which is great. I doubt I would have gotten but I now that I have then I will put them to good use. They are splitting Christmas between sets of parents and we were first. They are going to be tired tonight. Guess it will be time to get face time maxed out to see the other kids and grands tonight.


----------



## mudflap4869

Do you remember, " I saw mommy kissing SANTA CLAUSE"? Then you are older than dirt. 
Here is hoping that each and every one of you have a very merry and blessed Christ-mass this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm happy to hear about your mom Candy.
I'm working Mandatory OT today and my regular days tomorrow and next day. We have 7 guys currently out sick with COVID. 7 out of a total of 29 right now because one guy just had knee replacement. I have another mandatory day on the 28th. Cindy and were talking today about the possibility of a big trip once it's safe to do so, meaning whole family vaccinated and 70% of the world. That's not too much to ask is it. Ireland and Croatia are front runners.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you Bill. Hope that trip can happen sooner rather than later!


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like a great idea, Bill

Helped the wife make up sugar cookie batter tonight - will roll out tomorrow once we get done with our festivities. we are both still trying to wrap gifts. I'm actually trying to make one of her gifts. We'll see though. I think the mucinex meds are wearing off. I should've added popcorn to the shopping list. oh well.


----------



## bandit571

Chance of freezing drizzle tonight..before the snow starts up again….Think we will just sit tight, for a few days…

Tray has been cleaned up…and a coat of varnish added….waiting to see how that turned out..

May just drop in the Hobbit movies for tonight…..and watch a food fight done right….


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like a good idea, Bandit. snow is still falling here. I think there's about 2 inches on the ground. glad we aren't going anywhere until Sat.


----------



## bandit571

Nick name for the little guy, at the moment…..Baby O. J. ( for some unknown reason..the O.J. stands for Osiris Johnson)

PIP? Of the tray, that is…









has a plexiglass panel for the floor…









waiting on varnish to dry…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got the drawer fronts and my version of handles installed this evening after work.


----------



## mudflap4869

Osiris? God of the dead?


----------



## bandit571

And Rebirth….

Not sure WHY…will see how that turns out. May just call him Ossy ( sounds like Ozzee)....they will call him O.J.

Thinking maybe making Pancakes, BACON, and Scrambled Eggs for Christmas Brunch…..have to leave the Brown Sugar out of the pancakes….


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks candy and sorry Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Merry Christmas folks.

I read all the posts here. Just extremely busy and not much to say.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, we've missed ya. 
Merry Christmas to you and yours. 
Anything you have to say is welcome, my friend.


----------



## CFrye

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya ( yes, I slept in…ya!) and a very Merry Christmas to yall…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Trim looks great, Mainiac! Did you prime and paint before assembly?
> - Mike


Yes. Multiple coats. I've trimmed lots of windows, but this is the first time I've pre-assembled in the shop… it's definitely the way to go. Pocket hole screws and glue :^p

*Bill*.... my oldest daughter has been to both Ireland and Croatia…. she says Croatia was amazing. One of the most beautiful places she's ever seen. She especially liked Dubrovnik.

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## rad457

*Bill…. my oldest daughter has been to both Ireland and Croatia…. she says Croatia was amazing. One of the most beautiful places she's ever seen. She especially liked Dubrovnik.*

The S.I L. really liked Croatia, but was there not as a tourist, 1 of 5 tours in that area, well 3 in Afghanistan.


----------



## bandit571

Tablesaw was very active this morning….all the remaining Cedar planks have been gone over…knots ( at least the HUGE ones) are gone….will just have to live with a few "pin" knots….

There was even a pair of glue-ups done…..details later….

Lunch was…..1/2 pound of diced Bacon, a bag full of Potatoes O'Brian, and a few eggs scrambled in….all fried up.

Still thinking about baking a Gingerbread Cake…..not sure about an icing…..


----------



## Elledge

Definitely a fan of your YouTube channel. I like your casual approach to issues and tools people actually need along with real life reviews. Keep it up!


----------



## bandit571

Gingerbread cake is done…letting it cool off, for now..










Glue-ups for two end panels..









Rest of the "parts"...including..









What will be the 2 sides….

Snow is coming down more like a fog….about 2" on the top of the porch railing…tis a very good day, to just stay home…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been to Ireland and loved it. I want to go back, but I also want to go to Croatia. It's kind of the motherland for me. My great grandparents left there around 1915. I know the name of the town they came from. A person of the same last name found me on FB a few years ago. We have become friends and I would love to visit her. The sea coast towns are amazing. Also have a friend from high school who is Croatian who will give me a lot of help before we go.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….13 degrees outside, not a cloud in sight….


----------



## diverlloyd

Hope everyone had a good Christmas.

Welcome elledge


----------



## miketo

Beautiful bride and I visited Croatia in 2007. As she says, it's like Italy without the Italians.  Beautiful country, friendly as all get out, delicious food (pass me more of that ajvar!). I could retire to an island like Korčula and go sailing every day. Loved it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Beautiful bride and I visited Croatia in 2007. As she says, it s like Italy without the Italians.  Beautiful country, friendly as all get out, delicious food (pass me more of that ajvar!). I could retire to an island like Korčula and go sailing every day. Loved it.
> 
> - Mike


Exactly why I am retiring to wife's country of Ukraine.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Belated Merry Christmas! Wife and I have been sick for over a week now but it's just settling in I think. Going to figure out Covid testing and all that even though we don't think it's Covid. Better to get tested I think… sucks I can't go to the shop. I wish small wood burning stoves weren't so expensive - I'd love one for the shop but 1k is a bit steep.


----------



## rad457

> Hey all! Belated Merry Christmas! Wife and I have been sick for over a week now but it's just settling in I think. Going to figure out Covid testing and all that even though we don't think it's Covid. Better to get tested I think… sucks I can't go to the shop.* I wish small wood burning stoves weren't so expensive - I'd love one for the shop *but 1k is a bit steep.
> 
> - rhybeka


For me it was because it would void my insurance (non occupied structure) and no spare space


----------



## bandit571

Intend to spend next week out car/van shopping….might be the Boss's Birthday present?

Gingerbread Cake….is now gone…..baked up in a round pan…..next one I'll have to have the icing….

Beka: You and Jules need to get well…..soon.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andre good point!

@Bandit we are trying. nephew wants to visit in the worst way - he'd on break from the police academy program he's in - told him not until we know we aren't contagious or over what we have - or at least feel better


----------



## bandit571

Grocery and bill-paying run this evening….had a cart in Kroger's…that wanted to do a HARD LEFT…..to the point I was pulling the dang thing along…and getting a sore right hip for me troubles…...thought I was back running a concrete saw….where to keep it going straight, you had to keep your hip right at the handle….15hp saw, 24" blade…

Perfect sunset outside…..just 40 degrees too cold…

Will let you all know how the car/van search goes…Monday….


----------



## diverlloyd

In-laws Christmas equals Woodford double oaked. It not bad but a bit smokey.

Bandit I always choose the cart that goes clunk clunk clunk and then the check out lane with one person in front of me that wants to price check ever item they have. Making 20 items take 30 minutes every time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Took me all week to paint them all individually but first round of parts bins all done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Exactly why I am retiring to wife s country of Ukraine.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ukraine is another goal. I'm 1/4 Ukrainian and 1/4 Croatian. Maybe when the boys are old enough to stay home, cindy and I will go to The Ukraine.


----------



## bandit571

Left Ireland 300+ years ago ( too many English running around)......not sure IF'n I go back…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ukraine is another goal. I'm 1/4 Ukrainian and 1/4 Croatian. Maybe when the boys are old enough to stay home, cindy and I will go to The Ukraine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Our place there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Our place there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hope the shop is on the left and the house on the right ;^)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Ukraine is another goal. I'm 1/4 Ukrainian and 1/4 Croatian. Maybe when the boys are old enough to stay home, cindy and I will go to The Ukraine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


They're old enough now, besides what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I hope the shop is on the left and the house on the right ;^)
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Neither, it is behind them.


----------



## miketo

@Beka, best wishes for you and your wife. Fingers crossed that 'Rona hasn't come by for a visit.

@Bandit, when my wife bakes anything it doesn't last long. I call it "quality control"-gotta make sure there's consistency in the batch!


----------



## bandit571

Guess I am NOW the designated Gingerbread Cake Baker…..

First thing tomorrow morning…whenever we get moving around….mail out the rent payment….then head out to check on some car dealers…..

Supposed to get into the 40s, today….mostly sunny, too…..might be able to "burn" away most of that white crap…I hope.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike we'll find out today - we signed up for rapid testing at noon. Getting ourselves around - seems the wife is feeling much more herself today other than yesterday - I was a bit worried she was getting worse.

We have family that is bound and determined to be somewhat around us - they want to bring us food as they cooked wayyy too much for being short two folks. I'm not usually one to turn down brisket, so we'll see what the test results say.

Here's hoping I can get into the shop today and at least put some things away!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guess I am NOW the designated Gingerbread Cake Baker…..
> 
> - bandit571


This does not count as "making ginger bread". I am just saying…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ...then head out to check on some car dealers…..
> 
> - bandit571


Finally going to break down and get her this one huh?


----------



## bandit571

About an hour IN the shop, today…..









Planed a few parts…









Trimmed a few angles….for the ends of the box..









Both lid halves are in the clamps…









2 ends and 2 sides…next task is dovetail the corners….there is an Oak ridge…









For the top of the ends….handle and latches hold better…

May see what is for lunch, before I head back to the shop….maybe…


----------



## mudflap4869

WBBN, I know a gal in Canada who would look real good in that ride. She also needs a pink hammer. Now I will hide, because she also carries a loaded weapon.


----------



## bandit571

At least it won't look like this one..









Going to go see about a Chevy Equinox….and then see what else is out there….

Does Sandra need a tractor, to plow out her driveway?


----------



## rhybeka

Well, we got a twofer - both of us tested positive for Covid. Thankfully neither of us are bad - but I will be watching Julie like a hawk and giving our GP a heads up tomorrow. Maybe more shop time? Might just mean more video game time?

@AJ Santa brought me a SCUF gaming controller. Going to see if I can tweak it so this old person has better reaction time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka you will have nimble fingers after using that controller.


----------



## miketo

Beka, best wishes for you and Julie. That lil spiky virus is no laughing matter.

In the meantime, maybe create a new character in Elder Scrolls Online. I'm in a great guild for, shall we say, more mature folks: The Grey Manes. Play how you want to, do what you want to, no pressure, all fun. Perfect for a guy like me with less-than-youthful hand-eye coordination and twitchy reaction times.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike that's awesome  I had a good time playing that game but the grind got to me. I just upgraded the HD on my PS4 and loaded AC Vahalla - gorgeous game so far.

Still noodling on drawer storage angles. I think I can just build a free standing thing out of 1/2" ply should be sufficient and I think I also have the angles worked out - just trying to figure how tall the separators need to be as last time I made them too short. I need to get to the shop anyway and do some clean up.

and thanks. we are feeling ok for the most part - just like regular sinus infections. I'm just concerned about how quickly we could go downhill. have an oximeter and vitamins (A,C,D,E, Selenium and Zinc) on the way so if we aren't better by then, those will hopefully help shorten the curve to some extent. Wish we would've been doing them already but with everything else we've had going on the past few months it just got lost. oh well. Hindsight is always perfect, eh?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

We ventured out on Christmas Day evening to see the light displays in the large subdivision nearby when the girls clamored to drive ~10 miles to York Beach to see the Nubble lighthouse, which is decked out with Christmas lights annually.










Shortly after that, I lost power steering and noticed the battery light was on….. yup, the 13 year old Honda minivan with 150 K miles on it threw the serpentine belt. Oddly, the belt was not obviously damaged, but I didn't even have so much as a pocket knife to try to put it back on with, and without a screw driver to remove the engine cover, there's no way I could even access it.

AAA to the rescue….. NOT. They couldn't get a wrecker to commit until Sat. morning, so I had to call a friend to drive the 20 miles from his place to come fetch us home…. 60 minutes sitting in a dead van in the rain sorely tried the under 25 crowds patience, and my wife was going nuts listening to their Tik-Tok video parodies.

But we made it home and I told my girls that they just saw what a true friend looked like.

Back at the salt mine (where it's safe) today…


----------



## bandit571

Shopping today..pays to have a few connections….
Front view..








Side view…









tailgate?









2017 Chevy Equinox LT….Boss' Birthday Present….old gray van has been traded in…now just have to learn about all the "bells & Whistles" this thing has…...


----------



## CFrye

Nice! Happy Birthday Boss!,


----------



## bandit571

Boss said "Thank you, Candy"

Laundry Detail, again….one corner has been dovetailed….may just wait until tomorrow on the rest….maybe..1st load is in the washer…..have to haul #2 to the basement….

Been a LONG day….


----------



## bandit571

Film later today….









2 out of 4 corners done….2hrs of watching the clothes dryer and washer…









Dovetailed the top bar…on this end…second load is about dry…THEN I can get to sleep….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I lost power steering and noticed the battery light was on….. yup, the 13 year old Honda minivan with 150 K miles on it threw the serpentine belt. Oddly, the belt was not obviously damaged, but I didn t even have so much as a pocket knife to try to put it back on with, and without a screw driver to remove the engine cover, there s no way I could even access it.
> 
> AAA to the rescue….. NOT. They couldn t get a wrecker to commit until Sat. morning, so I had to call a friend to drive the 20 miles from his place to come fetch us home…. 60 minutes sitting in a dead van in the rain sorely tried the under 25 crowds patience, and my wife was going nuts listening to their Tik-Tok video parodies.
> 
> But we made it home and I told my girls that they just saw what a true friend looked like.
> 
> Back at the salt mine (where it s safe) today…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sounds like my AAA experience. I ran out of gas 20 miles from home (living in OH at the time) headed from a family wedding down south. I was able to make it to a rest area off ramp away from traffic but it was in the teens outside and my youngest at the time was 2 months old. I called AAA and it took them over 3 hours to get there, I was calling every 10-15 minutes to just get someone to confirm that helped had been dispatched and was on the way. I got similar boiler plate responses every time being told don't worry they'll be there soon. When the guy finally showed, I was pissed and he seemed surprised. He told me he had only been contacted 45 minutes before he arrived, *over two hours* after my first call. I retrained myself from going off on him as he wasn't the one who lied to me. I was so furious I had to wait five minutes with the van warming back up until I was safe to drive again. I sent a nasty fact filled email the next day and got the expected corporate penned, insincere apology about how I'm a valued cumtomer and my experience doesn't reflect the typical service they provide. They conveniently omitted answering the questions about why I was lied to and why it took over 2 hours to dispatch someone. That was very telling about the level of service I can expect the next time I have to depend on them!


----------



## controlfreak

Nice car Bandit, life is always better with a happy boss.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

46 individual parts bins. All for my 1/4×20 stuff. Took some time but worth it.


----------



## bandit571

> I lost power steering and noticed the battery light was on….. yup, the 13 year old Honda minivan with 150 K miles on it threw the serpentine belt. Oddly, the belt was not obviously damaged, but I didn t even have so much as a pocket knife to try to put it back on with, and without a screw driver to remove the engine cover, there s no way I could even access it.
> 
> AAA to the rescue….. NOT. They couldn t get a wrecker to commit until Sat. morning, so I had to call a friend to drive the 20 miles from his place to come fetch us home…. 60 minutes sitting in a dead van in the rain sorely tried the under 25 crowds patience, and my wife was going nuts listening to their Tik-Tok video parodies.
> 
> But we made it home and I told my girls that they just saw what a true friend looked like.
> 
> Back at the salt mine (where it s safe) today…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Sounds like my AAA experience. I ran out of gas 20 miles from home (living in OH at the time) headed from a family wedding down south. I was able to make it to a rest area off ramp away from traffic but it was in the teens outside and my youngest at the time was 2 months old. I called AAA and it took them over 3 hours to get there, I was calling every 10-15 minutes to just get someone to confirm that helped had been dispatched and was on the way. I got similar boiler plate responses every time being told don t worry they ll be there soon. When the guy finally showed, I was pissed and he seemed surprised. He told me he had only been contacted 45 minutes before he arrived, *over two hours* after my first call. I retrained myself from going off on him as he wasn t the one who lied to me. I was so furious I had to wait five minutes with the van warming back up until I was safe to drive again. I sent a nasty fact filled email the next day and got the expected corporate penned, insincere apology about how I m a valued cumtomer and my experience doesn t reflect the typical service they provide. They conveniently omitted answering the questions about why I was lied to and why it took over 2 hours to dispatch someone. That was very telling about the level of service I can expect the next time I have to depend on them!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


IF you had just pulled over to the side of the road…..and called for a State Trooper…they are equipped with a hose and a pump to put about a gallon of gas in your tank….enough to get to the nearest gas station…..and no charge. Of any kind. Called "Motorist Assistance"


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….by the time the Laundry was finally upstairs….it is after 0300hrs…..late night in the shop…

Sausage Jambalaya for this evening..looks like….Son is doing the "fixings".....


----------



## miketo

> I told my girls that they just saw what a true friend looked like.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


A friend helps you move. A true friend helps you move a body.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> IF you had just pulled over to the side of the road…..and called for a State Trooper…they are equipped with a hose and a pump to put about a gallon of gas in your tank….enough to get to the nearest gas station…..and no charge. Of any kind. Called "Motorist Assistance"
> 
> - bandit571


Didn't know that but even a half gallon would've safely gotten me to a gas station. One trooper or officer did spot light us as they drove by at 70mph, we were far enough up the ramp they couldn't have even checked out what was going on without making two u-turns to take the ramp for a more up close inspection.


----------



## bandit571

My Christmas present finally showed up….seems Customs had to check it out first….then rewrapped it back into it's 5 yards of bubble wrap….would have gotten away with it…IF they had figured out HOW a simple latch works….instead….I could see the pry marks left behind….and..









and…









So what was the item they just HAD to inspect?









A weapon…of some sort?

Maybe IF they had read this page..









But, that assumes they even know how to read…..that big, bad Brass end?









Well, this Branding Iron heats this up (3000 W) and you press it against some poor defenseless piece of wood..

And this is what was used as a model….









So, now I have a way to mark all those projects I have been building…..shipping box is now in the clamps, being repaired….all because they could not figure out how a latch works..









Same as this one…not that bloody hard to open….


----------



## rhybeka

yaaay Bandit! make sure you read how to get the gas tank open first XD *damhik

feeling cruddy and trying to keep my anxiety in check. may mean early to bed.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to do a bit of shoptime, tonight…..was more like "Fight time".....closed up and went back upstairs…

Gas cap is on the Passenger Side….No. it is not a Flex Fuel, either…..back to the expensive stuff….


----------



## CFrye

Cool (hot?) branding iron Bandit! Which country is it from?
Take care of yourself Beka!


----------



## bandit571

My son bought it…didn't say from where….may give it a trial run..tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…it's that Camel Day, again…

Finger poke this morning at the Blood Thinner Clinic….then whatever shows up, today….need to clear off the top of the bench….need a bit of elbow room for the next step in building a box….might even give the new branding iron a test drive….we'll see…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…. and greetings from the salt mine.

The week between Christmas and New Years is always a slow one so the crew is getting caught up and I'm puttering in the machine shop.

Hope 2021 is a happy and healthy year for all you Nubbers.


----------



## miketo

Hang in there, Beka.


----------



## bandit571

Branding iron came from Hong Kong….


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Gene…lookee what came today….my Christmas Presents!
Snacks?









May go shopping tomorrow..









I guess I'll have to "plead the 5th".....









And, of course I did have to have a wee nip…just to test it out…..









Road trip today with the new "flivver".....issues with the Tire Pressure Monitors….back to Dealership..10 minute fix…ready to go, again..


----------



## rad457

NOW ya have some Good Irish to sip on LOL! you did buy one of them Government Motors vehicles so odds are lots of trips to the dealer for repairs


----------



## bandit571

The wand on this wood brander will glow a bright red, once it is hot enough..








Almost…almost….just a tad too much….pulled the plug, and try again…










Close…..used an empty Mountain Dew can, with a dent to hold the iron in place….while it cooled down..









The area in that circle will get red hot….takes 20-30 minutes to reach branding temp…...and about 1 hour to cool back down….Brass turns a coppery colour when hot enough….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Gene01

Matt, Is this your car? 









Quite a haul, Bandit. How is that Jamison's Cask Mates? Never seen it before.


----------



## controlfreak

I don't know if it is the amount of hints I dropped or if she really wants me to keep my fingers intact but the wife decided to get me a saw stop jobsite saw for my birthday. I guess I can't blame my sloppy work on my crappy kobalt saw anymore. It will be so nice to not need a framing square to align the fence each time I move it. So excited!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…rain had turned to snow last night,,,,grrrr. Maybe 1/2" or so on the ground..26 degrees outside….

The Jameson's Caskmates is actually pretty darn good….sampled one shot last night, for research purposes of course…

Supposed to bake another Gingerbread Cake today….


----------



## bandit571

China Grill Buffet tonight…and they deliver. Gingerbread cake for dessert and now a shot of Jameson to cap it off..

freezing rain warnings are now out….good night to stay IN the house…


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations and Happy Birthday CF!


----------



## rad457

*Quite a haul, Bandit. How is that Jamison's Cask Mates? Never seen it before.*

With the Jamison's anything with a "cork" is usually pretty good


----------



## Gene01

> *Quite a haul, Bandit. How is that Jamison's Cask Mates? Never seen it before.*
> 
> With the Jamison s anything with a "cork" is usually pretty good
> 
> - Andre


My next liquor run will definitely include a bottle.


----------



## CFrye

Happy New Year yall!
Gene how are you feeling?


----------



## rad457

> *Quite a haul, Bandit. How is that Jamison's Cask Mates? Never seen it before.*
> 
> With the Jamison s anything with a "cork" is usually pretty good
> 
> - Andre
> 
> My next liquor run will definitely include a bottle.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Discovered the Jamison at Murphy's in Honolulu at a Christmas party years ago, usually drink bourbon but asked what their best Irish was, he replied (Irish accent) Ah that be the Jamison! Their Private Reserve when I can find it is my favorite!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for asking, Candy.
Other than the normal aches and pains that go with age, I'm feeling really good. Staying away from those banned foods isn't too much of a hardship. Sure miss strawberries and nuts, though. Not to mention, refried beans.


----------



## Gene01

> *Quite a haul, Bandit. How is that Jamison's Cask Mates? Never seen it before.*
> 
> With the Jamison s anything with a "cork" is usually pretty good
> 
> - Andre
> 
> My next liquor run will definitely include a bottle.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Discovered the Jamison at Murphy s in Honolulu at a Christmas party years ago, usually drink bourbon but asked what their best Irish was, he replied (Irish accent) Ah that be the Jamison! Their Private Reserve when I can find it is my favorite!
> 
> - Andre


The only time I've had Jamisons was in Irish coffee. But, I sure want to try that Cask Mates neat.


----------



## rad457

> *Quite a haul, Bandit. How is that Jamison's Cask Mates? Never seen it before.*
> 
> With the Jamison s anything with a "cork" is usually pretty good
> 
> - Andre
> 
> My next liquor run will definitely include a bottle.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Discovered the Jamison at Murphy s in Honolulu at a Christmas party years ago, usually drink bourbon but asked what their best Irish was, he replied (Irish accent) Ah that be the Jamison! Their Private Reserve when I can find it is my favorite!
> 
> - Andre
> 
> The only time I ve had Jamisons was in Irish coffee. But, I sure want to try that Cask Mates neat.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Works for that, but kinda a waste Was told, 1 or 2 drops of water to release the essence and preserve the flavour


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks for asking, Candy.
> Other than the normal aches and pains that go with age, I m feeling really good. Staying away from those banned foods isn t too much of a hardship. Sure miss strawberries and nuts, though. Not to mention, refried beans.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Glad to hear it Gene.


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Bandit, it looks like we have a football game tonight! Good luck!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*Here is 2021. *


----------



## bandit571

Bedtime was at 0600 this morning….wake up call was noon…..may just sit here, and …chill…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bedtime was at 0600 this morning….wake up call was noon…..may just sit here, and …chill…..
> 
> - bandit571


Took a pain pill at midnight, just got up at 1330. But hey my wrist and arm feel better..


----------



## CFrye

> *Here is 2021. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Are you on the way to the salon for your annual wax job? Glad your pain is better.

Details are sparse, but prayers are appreciated for the brother of my sister's husband. He was feeling badly earlier in the week and got tested for COVID. That was negative. Feeling worse today. Short version: he is now in the ICU after having his heart cardioverted (shocked)in the ER to slow it down. Also his liver and kidneys are in bad shape. He is only 55. His name is Bryan. Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

get well soon, Bryan!

Laundry detail again…..means ..SHOPTIME! Slips are installed…









Are me slips showing? A look inside…









Waiting on the glue…again..









Floor is being glued down…now…


----------



## miketo

> *Here is 2021. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, I remember when I first tried absinthe too.


----------



## rhybeka

Yum! I almost had a Jack n Coke on NYE but the cautious adult in me spoke up and said - remember you are sick - don't give this thing any more finger holds than it has right now! - right or not I abstained. Been jonesing to get to the shop but playing an assassin instead.

Nice CF! I'll have had my jet bandsaw a year in… April from last years birthday and it's not even gotten used yet


----------



## controlfreak

I hear ya Becky, So excited to get a decent and safe table saw and I haven't even plugged it in yet because I am in the middle of a hand tool build. I must admit while I was hand sawing my 10" tenons I would be giving my bandsaw a good side look.


----------



## bandit571

For those cold, nasty, dreary days, when one is feeling under the weather….

Pitcher of hot water, about 1/2 full. Add in a large spoon-load of butter….then a ladle full of brown sugar…..mix throughly….then fill the pitcher the rest of the way with Rum…..

makes a nice Hot Buttered Rum…...serve in a large mug, stir with a stick of Cinnamon….


----------



## rad457

I was told Alcohol kills this Flu? Seems to be working, at least 2 shots everyday, morning and night, swish it around for a few seconds then decide spit or swallow


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I was told Alcohol kills this Flu? Seems to be working, at least 2 shots everyday, morning and night, swish it around for a few seconds then decide spit or swallow
> 
> - Andre


Spitting is alcohol abuse…..


----------



## miketo

Burned out a bad cold in college in a single day with a couple of shots of Wild Turkey 101. It never worked again, but I never gave up trying. Even when I didn't have a cold.


----------



## CFrye

Andre, you're supposed to wash your hands with the alcohol based sanitizer to kill the Rona.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL if I didn't still have distinct memories of JD hangovers from my youth - I might try it…. but no.  I'll stick with my coffee on this rainy Ohio Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….slept in, again…..Breakfast of Gingerbread Cake, and a batch of pills….

May see what I can cobble up, after Lunch?


----------



## rad457

> Andre, you re supposed to wash your hands with the alcohol based sanitizer to kill the Rona.
> 
> - CFrye


No Way, local distillery was giving out free hand sanitizer and every time I used it, had a uncontrollable desire for some of their Citrus Gin 

Do believe there is a bottle of that Wild Turkey hiding somewhere? Remember buy a bottle in Sand Point Idaho many years ago, Same time I discovered Sailor Jerry


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

may get a cup of Tea brewed up in a bit…..using Ryan's as the creamer, of course…

2 hours in the shop…









Dividers made…









Gussets made and glued in place….top bar was installed AFTER the dividers were done..









Then a forest of clamps and cauls shows up..









Then worked on the lids, for a bit….needed planed flat and smooth..









Added a bevel to lid #2…









Waiting on glue to dry….was a 2 plane day, today.


----------



## CFrye

I did some woodworking today! Modified a previously made cutting board to fit the kitchen sink in the RV









It's made from pecan 'scraps' that William salvaged and brought to The Boil way back when.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks like a good fit candy.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday? Grrrrrr…..


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning to a really long week I think.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm putting my thickness planer up for sell tonight. It's a rigid 13" planer and 2 extra sets of blades(so 3sets in total),will be asking $300 if anyone on here is close and wants it I will sell it to you guys first and cheaper then advertised.

Spent my day driving around town looking for a holiday gift set of Delmore 12 year old scotch. Should have bought it before Xmas but I passed it up and now regret it. Really wanted to try it and play with the little glasses it comes with.


----------



## rhybeka

nice deal AJ! I'd be tempted if I didn't have my 12" DeWalt!

@CF yup!

@Bandit you had way more energy than I!

found out today my FIL had to have a COVID test for his heart cath later this week and got the results - he's positive asymptomatic…so add him to the list of possible places we got it from. bleh. all I wanted for Christmas was shop time!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy working on a cabinet for supplies and such in finishing room. Have to order some Formica for the top, nobody seems to stock it locally anymore.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..at least it is not a Monday….waiting on today's mail…..then head to the shop…

Lunch was 4 Chicken Egg Rolls….

Errands were run, this morning. Snow squall came through, making the roads a bit…greasy.

Looking like a good day to go hide in the shop…


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmmmm egg rolls.
We had Taco Bell tonight although the other day I had some fat pork tamales. They was pretty good still have three in the fridge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good idea Candy. Our camper came with a plastic board shaped like the sink, but it has warped badly, I need to make something new.

I ordered a Freud interior/exterior door router bit set to be able to make 6 panel doors. I'm gonna start with building a walnut door for our master bath. The current door is a luaun cheap door that I put up when I built the house. I took a twisted 8/4 slab out of the kiln and cut into pieces that I could joint flat. Need more material,but that will have to wait til I run the kiln again. It's partly loaded with walnut, cherry and oak. I will be adding more cherry and oak before I turn it on.

AJ, why no more planer?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks AJ and Bill. When we first got the trailer I was stoked to discover the end-grain cutting board William gifted us fit perfectly.

That puppy is so heavy though we needed a lighter option.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, 2 packages of Knorr's Spanish Rice mix….1 pound of hamburger, diced a 1/2 onion, garlic, Black Pepper
Throw it all into the skillet…fry until all are "Happy,happy" served in a bowl with shredded cheese on top…

Waiting on Varnish to dry…









yep, had Laundry Detail, again…..need to bring the load from the dryer back upstairs….

Then maybe a nap?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finishing work takes up 98% of any project.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That finishing supply cabinet looks good. Are you going to be able to haul all your stuff east when you move out of the country?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I have three now and don't want to get rid of the first one(a gift from my sister) and the last one I just picked up. So the ridgid is taking up space, I will miss the top of the planer as it was a great place to hold stain cans, tools and drinks. It is a great machine, I would recommend it to anyone if they was looking for one.

Nice box bandit


----------



## BB1

Ran across a funny woodworking tshirt and thought I would share it for a smile on this Wednesday. Shirt has the word Woodworker with the pronunciation, noted as a noun, with this definition: "Someone who does precision guesswork based on reliable data provided by those of questionable knowledge."


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..uuuummmmm…a cloudy 32 degrees outside..going to be that way for the next week, I guess..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That finishing supply cabinet looks good. Are you going to be able to haul all your stuff east when you move out of the country?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Some but not all. Equipment wise the 110 volt pieces will be sold here and I will get new ones. Hand tools and such come with us. Unless ex decides to create too much issues and drama. In that case we leave tomorrow. LOL


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm egg rolls….

trying to hit two birds with one stone in my next shop time. Going to get half of the walnut slab lightly sanded, and into the house to acclimate. As long as no major warpage occurs once it warms up ~40 degrees, I'm good! I'm just going to go the easy route and put a few coats of polycrylic on it. Then I can lag screw it to the metal legs and have half a desk. XD And more room in my shop!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Mmmm egg rolls….
> 
> trying to hit two birds with one stone in my next shop time. Going to get half of the walnut slab lightly sanded, and into the house to acclimate. As long as no major warpage occurs once it warms up ~40 degrees, I m good! I m just going to go the easy route and put a few coats of polycrylic on it. Then I can lag screw it to the metal legs and have half a desk. XD And more room in my shop!
> 
> - rhybeka


One of those oil filled radiant heaters will do wonders for keeping the shop a stable temperature. Does not have to be 75F, just stable above say 50F. For this these give you the best bang for your buck. I use one in my finishing room set on low. Keeps the 10×12 room at a nice 60F.

They cost $50 - $75.


----------



## BillWhite

+1 on the oil filled radiator. Been usin' them (2 if needed) for over 7 years without any failure.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys!

I have one in the house and it works great in our sun room - the trouble is I don't have the floor space for one in the shop currently - there's too much stuff stacked around to make a decent open spot for it. if I can make some more room and get the flip top stand, that may free up enough floor space to put it out there. I have a small ceramic one I keep clean and go out and flip it on at lunch if I'm going to go out after work (like I just did).


----------



## rhybeka

probably a good time to look for those heaters is now - Lowes should be getting ready to clearance them for spring 

got shop time last night and worked on my bandsaw. good times even if it was cold


----------



## Gene01

We're having an 80' by 17' 6" awning installed over our back patio, and a 12' by 24 one over a front patio. Crew has been working on the back one for 3 days. It's 85% finished. All that remains is setting the last pair of 12 by 6s and running the rafters. Then comes the metal. The crew was sometimes three guys but, largely, just two workers. I am totally impressed by their work ethic and knowledge. We are very lucky to have stumbled on these guys. 
They tell me both jobs should be totally finished by Saturday. 
It's going to be a couple great places for relaxing and cooking, not to mention, a great deal of shade in our 110 degree summers.


----------



## bandit571

Lord of the Rings?









Smallest ones Lowes had in stock..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, AJ, I was picturing you without a planer. I have my new Dewalt 735, but I also have he Ridgid you speak of. I let my dad keep it at his place most of the time, but occasionally I bring it to my house if I want to do some planing outside or if boards are too long to plane in my shop.

Gene, shade is always good in the desert.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY, isn't it? Unless I missed a day somewhere…..Last I knew, it was a Tuesday….


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Friday to ya! A little white stuff but none sticking yea.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I also have the dewalt and also the 12" delta. I use the delta for rough lumber and haven't had the chance to use the dewalt yet. But I will use it as a finish planer like I did with the ridgid. I still have the hand planes and do most of the flattening with them still.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> probably a good time to look for those heaters is now - Lowes should be getting ready to clearance them for spring
> 
> got shop time last night and worked on my bandsaw. good times even if it was cold
> 
> - rhybeka


NOPE, not into that cold stuff. Do that all day at work with idiots that leave the large shop doors open. LOL

19,000 BTU's on max, 5000 on low. Generally don't need more than an hour on low to get by most winter days here where winter is not so frigid. But last few days, MAX!!!!


----------



## miketo

If that thing can double as a barbecue, you're set for life.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If that thing can double as a barbecue, you re set for life.
> 
> - Mike


LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Planer is gone and hopefully it's put to good use.
Beka have you tried a game called hyperdot it's pretty addictive?


----------



## CFrye

Update on Bryan (brother-in-law): he was discharged from ICU yesterday. Home with a heart monitor vest, infusion port and a bunch of new meds. His brother and my sister are staying with him. Brad and Bryan are a pretty laid back pair. My sister is not. She is doing her best to not freak out. Prayers are still appreciated.

Friday came and went without Snoopy. Has anyone heard from Matt?


----------



## bandit571

Almost 3 hours of walking around in the Heart of Ohio Antique Center….Hand plane prices are through the roof!

Bought about $68 worth tools….film after a NAP….

Stopped at Wall E World for some groceries…then across the street to Lowes….new toilet…will let some others lift the dang thing out of the trunk, and haul it into the house…switching out the old ( too short) pot for a new chair height one…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> .switching out the old ( too short) pot for a new chair height one…
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah that's a crappy job.. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Anybody ta Home? Too quiet in here….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Anybody ta Home? Too quiet in here….
> 
> - bandit571


I am but about to head out to shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings friends….

Sorry to be absent from the conversation…. but you can now add me to the ranks of COVID survivors.

Coworker brought it into the office Tuesday 12/29 and then called out sick and tested positive Wednesday. I had to isolate myself so the girls could still enjoy New Years with their friends and family that came to visit at my MILs, but started to get the body aches and head ache on Saturday the 2nd. It's been a bumpy ride since, but fortunately I was spared it going into my lungs. Did have tachycardia and minor chest pains though. The biggest problem for me was a couple of major anxiety attacks…. probably brought on by claustrophobia, worry that I had infected my wife and girls (two of whom have underlying conditions and had to get back to school), and fear that I'd heave if I ate anything. One of the worst experiences I've ever had…. Did tele-med with the PCP and he prescribed a sedative that worked wonders….. only had to take it once.

Feeling 95% today and worked in the garage putting up insulation for several hours. I'm officially "not infectious" as of tomorrow, though I can't go back for another week. Fortunately I can work remote. My wife is being forced to take two weeks off and burn her PTO however…. even though she's tested negative twice.

So there you have the saga. Be careful out there. You don't want to mess with this crap if you can avoid it. It's not the flue…. In some ways the flue is much worse…. but COVID seems to be much, much more contagious and off course it has the potential of deadly complications for peeps with underlying conditions, so the stakes seem to be much higher than your garden variety influenza.

Thanks to Candy for reaching out and checking in on me. It means a lot to be missed.

Beka, how are you and Jules recovering? Any lasting affects?


----------



## CFrye

Matt, glad you are recovering. Take care.


----------



## ssnvet

Looking on the bright side…. I lost >12 lbs in a week…. but this is not the weight loss program I'd recommend.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Looking on the bright side…. I lost >12 lbs in a week…. but this is not the weight loss program I d recommend.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yeah not my idea of a good time.. Glad you are better!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck Matt and get better quick. For everyone that I know who's had it, if they felt good during week two then they recovered quick minus the fatigue that lasts a long time. The others felt worse week two and had a really rough time and still have odd issues after months of beating the first time. If I catch it that will be my biggest worry of passing it on to my family.


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome back, Matt I suspected that something wasn't right since Snoopy didn't show up Friday.

Glad to hear your recovery continues to go well


----------



## theoldfart

Snoopy had COVID? Oh my!

Matt, glad your on the road to recovery and the family is ok.


----------



## controlfreak

Snoopy with Covid? That's one sick puppy. Glad you are on the other side of this.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Matt. Sure glad you're case wasn't as bad as it could've been. And, it's great that your family is OK. Take care, my friend. Let's have no relapses.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuummm…Monday..again?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt, glad to hear you are doing well.

No COVID here, just a really persistent sinus blockage, complete with a weakened sense of taste. Taste has come back, but the nasal stuff will not go away. I've had sinus pressure at night that was so intense my back teeth hurt. Seems to be less of a nuisance during the day.

Don't have many WW projects lined up right now, but will be working on putting the Christmas decor away and then jumping back into the bathroom remodel. I need to get the shower stall tiled and usable so we can get back onto removing the rest of the cast iron plumbing. One project after another, but it will be nice to wrap things up eventually.

After the bathroom, the rec room ceiling can get drywall, and then the built in bookcases and a permanent location for the electric fireplace and TV. So there is some fun stuff coming up.

*Bill M*, I may need to get in touch with you in the future about some walnut for a mantle. The better 3/4 is bouncing that idea around. I'm not sure where that is going to go yet.


----------



## bandit571

It would seem the new Chair Height Toilet will get installed this coming Friday…..Have some helpers that day..

Have just been informed, I have Laundry Detail, later today…


----------



## rad457

> It would seem the new Chair Height Toilet will get installed this coming Friday…..Have some helpers that day..
> 
> Have just been informed, I have Laundry Detail, later today…
> 
> - bandit571


The one good thing about this Covid thing, was supposed to go out to my Moms and install those higher thrones but travel restriction saved me


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit still waiting on tool pics XD

@Matt missed you and Snoopy myself I just didn't get a chance to say it 'outloud' so far no… I mean Julie may have ended up with a secondary infection -she's picked up some head congestion that she didn't have the first go round with Covid - she had her telehealth visit with our GP this morning and got a Z-Pack. I've had some of those anxiety chest pains but since I'm already on anxiety meds I knew what they felt like but I had to talk to my doc about it anyway since I was due for a med refill. I'm alright but still tire quicker than I want to. Since I'm scatterbrained already (quiet in the peanut gallery) it's hard to tell what could be covid brain or just regular me. /shrug/ Otherwise we're as normal as we were.

@Mike are you removing any cast iron under concrete? I have some that needs replaced and I'm wondering if we're going to have to pay to have it jackhammered up. :\

@Candy glad to hear he's home! I'd be a hot mess as well!


----------



## bandit571

IF Beka means the ones from Heart of Ohio Antique Center…..Total, counting sales tax =$68 even….

Walked around, using this as a cane..









Sold at Simpsons-Sears of Toronto, Can. 26" by 4" miter box saw









12 points per inch…and very sharp ones, at that….Once my hand was freed up…these two came along…









North Bros./Stanley No. 130A and a Goodell Pratt Co. No. 185 push drill ( with 7 bits in the handle)

Walked a bunch more, dazed by the sticker shocks….Sales floor Staff gave my a numbered ticket, and hauled my treasures up front to the check-out desk….while I walked around a lot more….even got lost a few times..

A $4 price tag…and this was picked up..









Made by the S Starrett Co. of Athol, MASS. USA….they had them needle sharp points wrapped up in about 1/4 roll of black tape….

Finally….an $8 bevel gauge..









Even though I already have several of these…this one was a little special…









That happens to be sitting next to a normal sized version….

The drove over to the west side of town…..and spent almost $15 at Harbor Freight….got 4 pennies in change.

Then drove home…and took Sir Oliver's advice..









Twas nap time…...budget was $100…still have $17 left….

Laundry Detail usually means some shop time…have to wait on the machines to get done, right?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

@Beka - no, we are going to leave the underground cast iron alone. There doesn't appear to be any issues. One of my best friends is a journeyman plumber with a company that specializes in older plumbing and high end housing. Not that my house would be considered high end, but it's built better that most of the housing that is being built now. Since it was built over 50 years ago, the lumber is pre tree farms and there was pride in the construction methods.

I have a slice of a 2×4 that came out of a wall in the house and a slice of a modern 2×4 on my tool box. The old 2×4 has growth rings that are so much tighter, it's amazing that there is any structural integrity in today's 2×4s.

He told me that cast iron that runs vertically will decay faster than that which is horizontal since the water and "stuff" will scrub the material away faster due to gravity increasing the speed. The other interesting factor is that vertical cast iron doesn't stay wet and that contributes to the material rotting away from the inside out. Horizontal cast iron typically stay wet and doesn't get a chance to develop a rust layer which can be washed away.


----------



## CFrye

Nice haul Bandit, as usual.
Mike, your 2×4 story reminded me of the story behind this project…


----------



## bandit571

meet the Family?









As they sit for a Portrait…..Rosewood, Walnut, Brass and Steel…..

One of the items I picked up at Harbor Freight that day..









A "5 Pack" of sanding belts….which meant I needed to clean up that sander these go on…old belt had NO grit left…insides of the sander were packed full….took longer to get that cleaned up, then to installed and adjust the new sanding belt..









Have also put the side panel back on…..did not even have to clamp the sander down to run it…..zero vibrations..

Might come in handy?


----------



## ssnvet

Finally finished up the garage ceiling insulation…

Makes a big difference in heat retention


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, sorry to hear you got the Rona, but happy to hear you're on the mend.

Mike, just say the word. I've got numerous mantelsof different sizes,mostly walnut.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike - huh. that's interesting, actually! Unfortunately I don't have any trades friends - I wish I did though. I'd trade IT work or other hobby somethings for work. I like the guy we hire though - he gives us a fair price and he works for a company during the day and moonlights at night. I think we're just going to wait and meld that job into the kitchen replacement/upgrade job so it won't hurt as much.

@Bandit nice haul!! those dividers remind me of the ones I picked up…I still can't remember where though. got them for dovetail setups 

@Matt yaaaay! I found out the other day the timer on my shop heater had gotten reset from 6 hours to 1 hour…. I was wondering why it was so cold in the shop! :\


----------



## miketo

@Mainiac, so sorry to hear you got the virus. It does not sound like a time-off-to-watch-Oprah kind of thing. My impressions are that, if you're not an asymptomatic carrier, the illness is terrible. The body KNOWS this is different and reacts differently-and negatively.

Please be careful out there, folks, if not for you, then for your loved ones and dear friends.


----------



## ssnvet

Well now the Mrs. has it…. Keeping her locked up isn't going to be easy.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh sorry Matt!

looks like I'm head first back into the work pile. go me!


----------



## bandit571

Drove over to Menard's today….my $600 check came today!...Needed to buy 10 pound box of Puppy Treats…a new 6" combo square to replace one that no longer will hold the ruler tight. Replaced the Kobalt Utility fold-back ( blade was rusted in place) with a MasterForce version…two grits of 5"Hook & Loop discs for my ROS

And a package of Kreg Bench Dogs…

Sitting here, having my black tea ( with Ryans as the creamer), a cup of Teriyaki Beef Ramon noodles…and just chilling out….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Lunch…Crab Salad…Diet Mountain Dew…

Finger poke this morning….improved, but still too high for the blood thinners…

Grocery Run today….including a 50 pound bag of dog food…for the flea bags….

26 sunny degrees outside….about 40 degrees to cold.

Ran out of Ryans last night ( had just enough for one cup of Tea) re-stocked…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, Matt, that sure is how this thing works. You think you're out of the woods and then bam someone related has it. That's how it worked at the FD, as we live like a family. Good news for my family is that cindy had her second dose a few days ago and I get my first shot tomorrow. I hope she doesn't have it bad.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette tested positive yesterday. We are both quarantined now, along with my nonagenarian step father and Mom. All she wants to do is sleep, but I keep waking her up to walk. She did get some solid food in her belly earlier today and she said she tasted it. I took that as a good sign. As for me, so far, so good.


----------



## bandit571

A different kind of trouble, for me…stopped downtown…happened to wander upstairs at the local Antique Mall….$47 later..I just had to get out of there….new to me dealer up there…NOTHING but tools in his stall…..

Need to stay away from there….$40 and up for hand planes…then there all the other tools…..Yikes!

Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…...uuuummm…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> morning to ya…...uuuummm…
> 
> - bandit571


I am at work. Doors wide open. 40F and boss says it's ok


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. thinking of you and saying a prayer for all to recover quickly.


----------



## rhybeka

/shiver House was down to 61 since I forgot to replace the batteries in the thermostat - fixed that right quick. Still haven't warmed up entirely but Kiwi is on my lap doing her best to warm me up.

@Bandit nice haul! I keep taking loads to the shop from the garage and expect them to put themselves away….I'll let you know when that happens.

better get back to work - I'm procrastinating and darn good at it

@Don good for you guys staying mobile - that's one of the hardest parts I thought. if you don't have one, I'd suggest an oximeter if anybody is having breathing issues or chest pain.


----------



## bandit571

Late Lunch, today….Teriyaki Chicken flavoured Ramon noodles…cup of Toasted Coconut Black Tea, with Ryans as the creamer….

Then, turns out that Craig had ordered Breakfast Pizza….that showed up right when me kettle was done…..


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of "Procrastinating"....anyone hear from Randy, lately? Been awhile….


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should head to the shop? Have some Rusty & Krusy to clean up…...film at 2300hrs?


----------



## mudflap4869

37 years ago today an old broad attached a ball and chain to my leg, then threw away the key. Life just hasn't been the same ever since. Now she wants to keep it on me for at least another 13 years. Yeah I know, she just wants something made out of gold. Punkins are golden in colored aint they? 
It got up to 54 degrees today, but the wind dang near blew us down as we were coming out of Wally-world. Semi rigs were having trouble staying in their lane of traffic. I expected them to be tipped over by the extra strong gusts. 
we were going to go out to dinner, but she isn't feeling well, so I will fix something here at home. Maybe sliced roast beef and gravy with sautéed green beans and glazed carrots. In that case I had best get my self in gear and get started on it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka well and everyone else also, my wife bought me a pillow that is 4" in dia and 13-14" long that is filled with white rice. I can microwave it for 2 minutes and use it as a warming pad kind of like a hot rag. I used to use the hot rag over the eyes for migraines now I use the rice pillow. I also found that after I heat it up I can use it under a blanket to warm up my body. It's also nice around the back of the neck like a more pliable heating pad.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on paint, again..









( like a Johnny Walker….red, or…black?)









Knob on the crank was loose, set up the 32oz anvil….and tightened it up..









Rivet/pin was peened back down…


















Parts sitting around, waiting on paint to fully dry….

Parts for the new plane were cleaned up…









Which left me with other clean ups to do..


















Not much else gone done today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Don, may Nannette get well quick and you avoid it if you can.
A little bit of snow here today.
My arm is sore from the shot and I woke in the middle of the night with a headache. It's almost unnoticeable now.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Keep me informed Bill, if you start craving brains, I NEED to know.


----------



## diverlloyd

Johnny walker blue label please.


----------



## Gene01

> Johnny walker blue label please.
> 
> - diverlloyd


T'aint bad…for a blend. In fact, it's quite good.


----------



## RClark

Good morning, y'all.

OK, so I allowed my account to lie fallow for about 8 years. I recently retired, so now I have a chance to redirect most of my day, and I wandered back into the LJ site. I see this thread. I click on it, and here I am. Have I fallen through the looking glass?

The post right above mine is talking about whiskey, so this can't be too bad a place to hang out.

Anyway, having the morning cup of coffee before I wander out to dig the mailbox out after yesterday's blizzard. Then it will be into the shop. Need to get a furniture project done sometime in the next couple weeks because I want to back the boat into the north bay and get some upgrades done to it before fishing season.

Ray


----------



## tvrgeek

Sometimes I hate Stumpy. Yup, taught me a huge amount. Improved my quality and safety. 
But darn, every few times I watch one of the videos, I wind up buying something. Good stuff mind you. Never disappointed. Now I watched Wood by Wright and OUCH. bought more stuff!

Even convinced I want a G700 dust collector, but fortunately for me, I have no way of getting it from my driveway to inside my shop right now. I have to get my Stag running again and then I guess I can rent a fork lift.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad you stopped by Ray, yer buying the next round…..

Geek, if you buy too much, just send it over here. Heck, just have that G700 sent over here…..


----------



## controlfreak

I like to slowly work may way up to Blue Label









For breakfast anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
I'll let you know Mike. Maybe after the second dose.


----------



## diverlloyd

I may see if the wife wants to cross the bridge into Kentucky and look for the dalmore scotch. It seems to be a rare one around here.


----------



## rad457

Still have a Bottle of Balvenie Caribbean Cask hidden somewhere Bought so I could build a Whiskey Cabinet. There was 2 but one somehow disappeared?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..still working my way through…










1 shot at a time…about 1/2 way gone, now…..

Morning to ya…...1/2" of snow outside…29 degrees….

KK 4c is done…









and so is the Millers Falls No. 77….









Not sure what is on the schedule for today….


----------



## CFrye

You new guys beware of any "water" Marty might hand you in a mason jar. Welcome!
Bandit you make the tool rehabs look easy. Good job!


----------



## bandit571

well….I was going to the store, this evening….got canceled. Seems when I started the SUV up, driver's side wiper hit a bit of ice stuck to the windshield…..and snapped the plastic clips holding the blade in place…..have to wait until Monday morning…take the SUV to the dealership…and have them replace the wiper and the clip….still under the warrantee ( 90 days) so it should be free…we'll see..

Candy: have had a LOT of practice doing rehabs….might just have the hang of it…

Plane even makes shavings!









Might come in handy…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ok gang…. I will be diving into my built-in bookshelf/cabinets very very soon. Wife wants them white so premium veneer plywood is silly but I still plan on using a furniture grade ply. Probably going to be Baltic birch but, I need to know what paint can I use that will dry hard and not have that plasticy tack latex gives when it dries. I'll likely be spraying it via an HVLP gun.


----------



## bandit571

Posted a "Show & Tell" over on the Yankee Screwdriver post….maybe to show how these things release the bits….

I do not paint wood projects…haven't a clue as to what paint to use….might look into an enamel? Not sure what FF Bill uses…


----------



## rad457

Well Mike if ya have to go paint, how about some Milk Paint and a amber antique lacquer to give it that aged look?


----------



## HerbC

Mike, use lacquer with white pigment…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I have used a good latex, give it 24 hours, then shoot a water based poly over it. It turned out pretty durable…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rustoleum rattle can also works great for smaller tasks…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike,I use MDO plywood for all of my bookcases. It's expensive, but paints better than anything else. For spraying with an hvlp I use em6500 from Target coatings. It is a pigmented water based lacquer. Thin it a little with water and it sprays great. It's exactly what you described. You have to order it online.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers…

*Re. Scotch…* tried to get into Johnnie Walker (black label) and it was too smoky for my liking. I think I've been spoiled by Glenlivet single malt…. which is sooooooooo smooth.

*Re. Bourbon…* was gifted a bottle of Knob Creek Smoked Maple. Meh…. way to much pungent flavor. Had to mix it with Ginger Ale to cut that down to a tolerable level. I'm sticking with Woodford Reserves as my fav.

*Re. MDO…* I'm with Bill. If your going to paint, MDO has the best surface to paint. That's specifically what it's made for.

*Re. COVID… * Mrs. Mainiac has it now…. quite a bit worse than I got it. I need to get one of those finger tip oxygen readers that Beka mentioned, as I'm quite worried about her breathing. Thought she was getting better, then Friday her fever came back at 102 deg. F. Broke that with Tylenol…. but she's still warm.

*Re. The Garage..*. Had my helper over yesterday and rented a panel lift. We put up twelve 12' sheets (of the 16 needed) of fire rated 5/8" sheet rock (dry wall for you people in the mid west). First time I've ever dealt with the 5/8 stuff…. man it is heavy. $39/day for the panel lift was WELL worth it. I was in and out checking on the Mrs. I've made so many cups of tea and chicken noodle soup, I can't begin to count them.

R&R today. Well, transferring files over from our old (and dyeing) PC, to the new one I gifted the Mrs. for Christmas (yah, I'm the sentimental type all right). Fun, fun, fun…. I'm supposed to go back to work tomorrow, but may burn a vacation day if my lovely bride isn't feeling better. I don't want her home alone with breathing problems.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CFrye

Matt I hope the Mrs. rallies quickly and fully. 
Same for Nannette, Don.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch? Pastrami and Pepperjack on wheat….30seconds in the microwave to warm it up a bit….

Seems we are having another Snow Squall coming through…..

Pills taken for the day….woke up with a very sore right knee…hard to walk.


----------



## diverlloyd

Roast,carrots,potatoes and onions with a side of cottage cheese for dinner. It was very good.


----------



## bandit571

Still having trouble walking…stairs are …out.

Finally….won an auction on FeeBay! Been a LONG time.

Been sitting here, just hoping the right knee settles down.

May hobble out to the Kitchen…and see what I can scrounge…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Still having trouble walking…stairs are …out.
> 
> Finally….won an auction on FeeBay! Been a LONG time.
> 
> Been sitting here, just hoping the right knee settles down.
> 
> May hobble out to the Kitchen…and see what I can scrounge…
> 
> - bandit571


Rest some, plus tomorrow is you know what day. Couple days off do you good. Besides I need time to catch up on couple builds… LOL


----------



## Gene01

Got the steps built from the new patio to the French Doors. Used Timber LOK screws but, ran out. finished up with D/W screws. They'll be replaced when my stock of TimberLOKs arrive.


----------



## ssnvet

looks nice Gene.

And greetings from the salt mine!!! Back at work today to interview a new machinist…. hired him on the spot. I think he's going to fit in very well. I've been working from home (or should I say "limping" from home) since 12/30/2020, when my co-worker called in sick with COVID. Never been so happy to be back here.


----------



## ssnvet

Saturdays fun….


----------



## bandit571

Looks nice..both of the above….all I got done was rehab tools….and…finally won a bid over at FeeBay…
Stanley No. 45, Type 3 is on it's way from Dallas, PA…..some place next to Black Mountain, PA,,

Wiper blade repaired by dealership…$23 counting tax…

been small pesky snow showers coming through…then patches of blue sky, before the next "shower" comes through

Nice black & blue mark on the side of the right knee….large knot, too…Hurts from the side to around in the back of the knee…..have no clue what happened…hell when ya get old…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Matt, I know about the "fun" of drywall. I put up the drywall in my workshop by myself. Something like 7 sheets of 12' long pieces of 5/8" on the ceiling and then 1/2" on the walls. So I have a good idea of what you are doing there. Best of luck with it. I bought a lift from HF but just getting 12' sheets up on that lift is a bugger.


----------



## Gene01

D/W is NOT my favorite DIY activity. Wife and I did our entire house. 10' ceilings. Two rooms coffered. Three baths done with the green stuff. Rented an HD lift. Only used 5/8 in the kitchen water heater and furnace rooms. Took us nearly 3 weeks to get it ready for paint. 
This was 26 years ago. Wouldn't even think about it now.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I don't mind hanging drywall, it's the mudding, taping and sanding I hate.

Thanks for the feedback on the paint. I'll have to look into the lacquer from Target Coatings Bill. The other option is the poly over latex, but I'd rather do it as a single stage rather than a two stage.


----------



## bandit571

Last time for hanging drywall….was repairing Craig's bedroom, after the waste basket fire…..fire department made a royal mess….they tore into the walls, looking for anything smoking….there wasn't. 









and…









Note around the door hinge…still black from the smoke…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken….Seafood Ramon soup for brunch…27 clear and sunny degrees outside…just under 2" of snow….about 40 degrees too cold. Waiting one 2 packages coming in the mail….will see how long it takes to get here…..and…NO, I am not about to go and sit by that mailbox…

trying to get healed up, and motivated…..tear out the old toilet, and replace with the new, taller version…..may have to cut the old bolts off….been there a LONG time…


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt best $25 you could spend during COVID. if it drops below 90, take her to the ER. (is what the doc told us). I got one knowing the SO's previous issues with DVT and pnumonia/bronchitis so I wanted to know where she was at because sometimes she tells me she's 'fine'. /eyeroll/

Welcome to the new folks! we're fairly easy going here - I type/talk enough for everybody and have been known to ask my share of dumb questions

@Mike good luck  I'm sure they will be beautiful!

Boss had to reschedule my 1×1 - husband's aunt succumbed to COVID on Friday. she was older and had complications. My SO finally turned a corner last Friday and has felt pretty darn close to normal since.

Shop is a disaster but I think my flip top cart is done. I'm thinking for now I'm going to at least get it onto the cart and make sure it fits so I can stash the moving dolly somewhere and save a few sq feet of space in my shop. I have a ton more organization to do.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm with you Mike. I have no issues hanging it (as long as I can recruit a helper) but mudding and taping is a painful process. I'd like to hire a guy I know to do that…. but will need to think through the $$ side of it.


----------



## RClark

I've gone a different route on hanging drywall.

I just make a phone call these days if I need drywall done.

Daughter number two married a fine young man (civil engineer) who put himself through college hanging drywall for one of the big home construction outfits. He's the second generation doing it; his dad (also a real good guy) did drywall and mud his whole working life. In return, I build furniture, or perhaps, expensive firewood; it's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice, Ray! I don't mind the mudding and such - I don't get a lot of practice at it though. Working over my head is never something I prefer. I don't even like painting ceilings!

I'll be glad once the family drama calms down. While I'm at it I should probably wish to win the lottery too


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

Remember me? Doing good here. Hope everyone here is also.

Yes it has been awhile. Try to keep up reading but just haven't posted anything. Have been busy in the shop every day until my hip gets tired. When in the house it is not very convenient for me to have my computer on when in my recliner and my phone does not play well with Lumberjocks. No good excuse just being lazy mostly.

I am getting around better every day. Just have to move slower than I used to so I don't trip on cords or air hoses or twist my leg too much.


----------



## rhybeka

Mark! good to see you around  We all need to be lazy every once in a while 

So a month and some ago, I dismantled a red oak desk my dad made me back in….jr high? the wood is still good, but the desk was rickety and nobody needed it in the family as a desk sooo… I think I just realized what I"m going to turn the top into - and hopefully without too much effort. I've been needing a laptop / lego tray for a while now and I think that's going to fit the bill as there's plenty of surface to work with. I think it would be a fairly quick win type of project once I get the dimensions figured out.


----------



## ssnvet

He's back….


----------



## mojapitt

Love the camel, but love Snoopy better


----------



## ssnvet

Long time no see Monte. How's live in VA treating you?


----------



## mojapitt

Extremely busy. Still have delusions of a new shop in the near future.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the mascot for Monday should be the Tazmanian Devil


----------



## Gene01

Mark, Great to hear you're recuperating well. And, good to see you posting again. Ya need a lap top, buddy. Or a Kindle.

Hey Monte, Long time no see. And, Ditto on Snoopy. A new shop, huh. What is your present shop situation? Too small?

Matt, Walls ain't bad but ceilings are a BIOTCH!!! Much easier to take Ray's route.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…27 degrees and big snow flakes outside…..have to go see the ear doctor…every 6 months I have to have the non-existing ear cleaned out….

Then the Boss wants to go shopping..today. Seeings how this IS Payday…..


----------



## BlasterStumps

Looks like because of my age, I will be able to get my shot but my wife won't. Who thunk that up? Seems more effective to go by household.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Looks like because of my age, I will be able to get my shot but my wife won t. Who thunk that up? Seems more effective to go by household.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Yeah weird I agree. And then to hear they are wasting doses also makes no sense.


----------



## controlfreak

They should have a setup like stand by on air travel. If you are there an hour before the days shots end you can get anything left in the bottle so they don't throw anything left out. If you can let a husband and wife get it together it is like a two for one deal. The goal is to get as many vaccinated as fast as possible.


----------



## diverlloyd

Blaster here they have a secondary list that you can get on to get the shot if it's not available to you yet. They say if you can be there in 15 minutes when they call you can get the shot. It's so they don't waste doses, like canceled shots or stuff on the verge of expiring.


----------



## CFrye

> I think the mascot for Monday should be the Tazmanian Devil
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Or a sloth?
Good to see you Monte!
You too Mark!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I think the mascot for Monday should be the Tazmanian Devil
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe a flaming dumpster?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Maybe a flaming dumpster?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I think that would befit today actually, not every Wednesday, just today.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day…Found and ATM that took my cash…drive right around to the lobby, walked in and complained….they shut the machine down, gave me my $300…and then will refund the $300 the ATM stole..

Signed off the title to the old van….

Ears were checked out…and I also flunked the hearing tests…..they were asking about hearing aids? Not sure will pay for those…

Shopping done at Krogers, bills paid…then a $40 rust hunt….

The Stanley #3 that I had been using lately…rear handle finally broke….Locktite Super Glue to fix…

Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..


















Hmm…


















Just off the top of the two stalls I went to…..3 blocks from my house, there is an Antique Mall…..


----------



## Gene01

Got my first covid shot this morning. Get the next one in 28 days. The process was smooth as silk. It was a drive through situation. Never had to leave the truck. Was in and out in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to see you Mark….and everybody else too.
Picked up my new sawmill engine today. I hope to have it running tomorrow.
Mike, I have found that latex doesn't spray well with an hvlp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill got his shot, now you can follow him on Google Maps…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nah, I removed my chip and strapped it to an armadillo, so it's laying motionless in some roadkill.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife has got her first shot. I am waiting to see what happens to her.

I am on the bottom of the first group who are supposed to get it. Just haven't been given a date yet.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All

Nothing new here today. Same warm sunshine again

Gene I have a laptop that goes to the shop in the morning and house in the evening. It is just that I am not good on typing and is hard to see the screen when you need to recline to make the hip feel better. But mostly just being lazy.

Up here they are on the shots for 80 plus age group. Going to be awhile for me and even longer for my wife.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Hope the COVID vaccination is problem free for you all. My BIL's sister and niece are nurses and both got it. First shot went off without a glitch…. both were floored by the booster shot. So many nurses called out sick after the second shot they wound up being short handed. My nephew the MP had no problems… they even gave him a the flue shot and COVID vaccine on the same day …. which directly contradicts the CDC guidlines… but hey, since when did the army not get to make up their own rules.

I think Mrs. Mainiac turned the corner on COVID yesterday, as all symptoms improved and she didn't need to take NSAIDs for head/body aches.


----------



## Gene01

I've read somewhere that us old folks handle the second shot with few to no side effects. One benefit of getting old.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, do they handle it better or just complain less? We all need to pray that the craziness comes to an end.


----------



## ssnvet

I apologize if I upset anyone talking about this vaccine stuff…. I'm not trying to stir the pot, nor knock it. I fully intend to get it when it's available.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't feel like you stirred the pot Matt.


----------



## bandit571

Feb. 8th for my age group, here in Ohio….
Traded the temp tags for the real license plate, yes, just one plate…..renew on May 15th….Used my North Bros No. 130A Yankee to do the bolts….nice and quick, on a COLD morning…..

Took the Boss shopping…..leave it at that…..

Been a long day….may take Sir Oliver's advice..









I think he might have the right idea?


----------



## mojapitt

No pot stirring done here. I just usually talk too much.

I work with many people on both sides of the argument. Everyone has to make a choice. For me it's like the flu vaccine. I always get it just because I don't like getting sick. It's not perfect, but improves my odds.


----------



## CFrye

No pot stirring noted here Matt. Hope you're right about the Mrs.


----------



## diverlloyd

I will be getting it also.


----------



## Gene01

Great news about your Mrs., Matt. Once you've recovered from it, does that men you won't get it again? Our son thinks he and his wife may have contracted it early on in April. He works with several guys who have tested positive and, he continues to test negative. As soon as someone in the shop tests positive, the whole shop (around 300 folks) has to get tested. His wife also continues to test negative and, she's a flight attendant. I suppose her exposure is pretty great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's still unclear how long immunity lasts after having gotten it. The CDC considers you immune for 90 days and then suggests that you may get it again. I did hear though that immunity with vaccination could last 2 years.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…. It's time for a happy dance.










Finished a full week at work with no excessive fatigue or decline… I think that means I'm done with it. Mrs. Mainiac's lungs seem to be clearing up. Still has cough, but can breath in deeply without pain.

Gene… The nose and throat swab tests tell you if you've got active virus in you. The blood test tells whether your body has produced the anti-bodies to fight the virus… which won't happen unless you had it.

After dodging the bullets for 10 months, we've now had 3 cases at work and most people are wearing masks 100% of the time, whether their <6> or not.


----------



## bandit571

Marning to you


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty maybe something a bit stronger and clear will burn everything out of the blood stream.

I'm making banana bread today and the house smells great.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Marty I did not know the vaccine came in different flavors. Will have to check that out!

Had three small orders going yesterday nearly finished. Then our favorite customer from Texas sent an order for 20 of my fancy bootjacks. Will be maple and walnut with initials engraved on each one. This will make a total of 40 in the last two years. They are graduation gifts she says. Guess I better get back to work and set up the production line.


----------



## controlfreak

Make mine a double


----------



## rad457

> - boxcarmarty


m scared of needles, up here were being told maybe by September?
Which is a good thing, by then should see some of the side affects, perhaps refine it a little Version 3.0, 27.0 ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andre, I'm with you on the version 27.0…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! Mmmm - I'd take that shot in a heartbeat!

@Matt glad the Mrs. turned a corner!

@Mark yaaaay!

Possibility I found a CNC someone may let me use - if I can come up with my own plans/designs/etc. I was thinking about some drawer storage for the shop, and possibly the wifes craft room. I need to move my assembly/extension table and one slab of walnut temporarily out so I can move the flip top cart in and set it on the far wall. Then I get to start working on the drill press stand/cart/ storage thing next.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I use fusion 360 for the CNC to draw and generate the gcode.


----------



## ssnvet

Saturday…. Cold here in Mainiac land… low 20s. Been burning wood all day so house is nice and toasty.

Mrs. Mainiac ventured out of the house for the first time in 12 days. Went grocery shopping and I pushed the cart. Her breathing issues and headaches are gone. Very thankful for that. Just dealing with fatigue now.

I suppose I should be making window trim in the shop… eh… maybe tomorrow.

After a careful assessment of the checkbook, I've resigned myself to mudding and taping the sheetrock in the garage myself. Time to watch some YouTube videos to refresh my memory, as it's been a long time.

Anyone have a recommendation for which type of mud to use? I used the low dust variant when I did my shop ceiling. It creates a heavy dust that just falls to the floor, but seemed difficult to spread. I think I'll buy a couple additional size knives and try to do multiple thin coats, rather than sand. Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I have used the premade low dust stuff. But I thinned it down with water down to a runny mud consistency. Made taping and smoothing a ton easier:


----------



## ssnvet

Anyone ever use a "banjo" to put the tape up?


----------



## mojapitt

I play banjo, never used one for drywall.


----------



## Gene01

> Anyone ever use a "banjo" to put the tape up?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Never used one, myself. But, I've seen them used in new construction. Pretty slick. IIRC, The tapers used the Marshalltown version.


----------



## controlfreak

The only way I know to limit sheetrock dust is to apply it so smooth you don't need to sand as much. I used to try to get as sooth as possible and if I left a track it was a small thin raised ridge. I would then when dry take my taping knife and rake it off. At my age walls are bad enough and ceilings are brutal. I think I would go to a jobsite and look for someone that wants cash money for a side job. I think a Banjo just applies the mud to the tape as you pull it out. There are also some gizmos that apply and smooth too but I feel there are similar to woodworking, it looks easy until you are doing it. Good luck

Oh the mud, I would get whatever they sell the most of and get a good mixer to work it over real good so you can thin to suit.


----------



## BB1

Had to do some drywall repair in bathroom renovations. I knew nothing and stumbled onto videos by Home RenoVision DIY and learned enough to get my projects done. This is one of his youtube


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This vaccine schedule is insane. I am waiting to get my notice:

Dear Sir,

Your appointed for Covid 19 vaccination is scheduled for:

11 May 2031 @ 0900

McDonalds Drive through.


----------



## ssnvet

Actually did woodworking today… what a concept.

Cut stock to complete the 4 remaining windows.




























Then glued and pocket screwed the first frame up.










Next is the molding … then we play it again 3 more times


----------



## diverlloyd

Do I smell spam for dinner?????

Wife got her first shot today of the phizer variety.


----------



## boxcarmarty

TED'S IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you need to sand drywall, then you put too much mud on the wall…..


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…. dah-dah, dah-duh-dum-bah

Spam? I'll have mine on an English muffin with a sloppy egg running all over it please.


----------



## BB1

Wasn't spam - just trying to be helpful with a source that helped me during a summer project. Saw the note on looking into YouTube videos and shared what I had used.


----------



## diverlloyd

Not you bb the spam was already removed.


----------



## controlfreak

Darn it Matt! No sooner than an hour after I suggested you hire out the mud & sanding, the wife decided I needed to paint the master bedroom. In a 120 year old house it means pulling off the cracked tape from plaster cracks and re-taping with a top coat of…..you guessed it, mud. I think I am going to buy a sander with a vacuum port on it to control the dust.


----------



## BB1

> Not you bb the spam was already removed.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Gotcha - thanks for letting me know.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Darn it Matt! No sooner than an hour after I suggested you hire out the mud & sanding, the wife decided I needed to paint the master bedroom. In a 120 year old house it means pulling off the cracked tape from plaster cracks and re-taping with a top coat of…..you guessed it, mud. I think I am going to buy a sander with a vacuum port on it to control the dust.
> 
> - controlfreak


My wife often succumbs to the allure of an old house, especially one with lots of old architectural detail. I have to remind her of the work needed to make an older house as comfortable and effecient as a newer one and that takes time or money, frequently both. I'd love to get something smaller with a huge shop but with a herd of kids to get out of the house, I need them to show about 10000% more respect for others' property (my house) before I could even consider putting much effort into our current house.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

One of these mornings.


----------



## controlfreak

> My wife often succumbs to the allure of an old house, especially one with lots of old architectural detail. I have to remind her of the work needed to make an older house as comfortable and effecient as a newer one and that takes time or money, frequently both. I d love to get something smaller with a huge shop but with a herd of kids to get out of the house,
> - bigblockyeti


Kids are gone but need the room for grandkids to visit now. Wanting something a little bigger with a master on the ground floor, a little less yard to maintain and of course a larger shop. I have been in this house 38 years now and have moved the kitchen twice to a different room. I do like the old trim and ten foot ceilings but the maintenance gets a little old. As I get older I like ladders less and less.


----------



## miketo

> Kids are gone but need the room for grandkids to visit now.
> 
> - controlfreak


Tent in the yard and sleeping bags. Kids'll love it and you can lock them out any time.

@Mainiac, is that 5/4 trim you're using? Looks a little thicker than usual.

@BBY, we did a whole-house reno back in the day. I enjoyed general contractor duties and the occasional dogsbody tasks. My wife, not so much; she enjoyed the work and final product but is now thinking that turnkey is more in line with what she wants to do with her time. I wouldn't mind building a house from scratch. I may have to wait for the next lifetime to do that. I'm also reminded of the quote:

If youth but knew; if age but could. -Henri Etienne


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wife would like less house, as in 1000 sq ft is plenty for two of us. Shop, oh say 10,000 sq ft would be nice.


----------



## controlfreak

The best part of moving the kitchen was when the new one was done I had two fully functional kitchens in the same house. I just carried the dishes to the new one and a week later had the old one demoed. The old one is a den now. The hardest part was I kept walking into the wrong room to get my 2nd cup of coffee.


----------



## rad457

Built this house 1600 sq ft as short term investment/retirement house(bungalow) when 1st grand kid was on the way,
now there is 3! Did get my shop but that was downsized to 500 sq ft and basement built out.


----------



## diverlloyd

Home depot rents out the dry wall sanders with a vacuum port and on a pole. They make quick work of sanding and keeping the dust down.


----------



## controlfreak

Since I am only doing some patching I opted for a cheap pole sander
but if I had Matt's amount of work I would look at what HD is renting and see what they charge to buy it. I can easily see what is planned to be a one week rental go on for weeks, at least in my world.


----------



## ssnvet

> Mainiac, is that 5/4 trim you re using? Looks a little thicker than usual.
> - Mike


5/4 header with molding (and mitered returns)
3/4 side casing
Extruded PVC stool


----------



## ssnvet

Since I'm saving a ton of money doing this all myself, it's OK to buy a few tools… right?

Looks like I'm gonna learn me how to play da banjo…









Then I'll play zip-a-dee-do-dah on the cordless roto gizmo









Both new in the box off Flee-Bay for a LOT less than amazon or even HD


----------



## rhybeka

BB1 That channel is a good one - I like the guy that hosts it. He's very good at explaining things.

@Matt fun! Not! I have a rotozip you could have had for free but it's corded. I never use it any more


----------



## boxcarmarty

When you make a bumper but end up selling the truck, you hang it on the wall and call it a shelf…..


----------



## rhybeka

why'd you sell the truck, Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> why d you sell the truck, Marty?
> 
> - rhybeka


Because I needed another shelf…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> why d you sell the truck, Marty?
> 
> - rhybeka


Needed Beer Money.


----------



## BB1

Renovations aren't much fun when in the middle of the project but admit to smiling each time I see what we updated.

Retirement dream - husband is viewing barndominium videos. Seems to feel I could build interior cabinets, etc. Pretty sure I'm not up for full construction work.


----------



## Gene01

> why d you sell the truck, Marty?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Because I needed another shelf…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL and, you owe me one key board. This one is coffee soaked and doesn't seem t./;,mn 08mba


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesday's not gone with the wind yet…. but we're supposed to get 3" of snow tonight.

Interpret that stream of consciousness and you'll get a prize.


----------



## controlfreak

Uh oh Matt, I hear banjos.

The other tool I see the trade use is a "Flat Box". It is filled with mud to apply a coat on a vertical wall bead. I don't think it is usable on ceilings and I doubt I possess the skill set to use it anyway. I am getting lazy and ordered mud from amazon yesterday but only 6 lbs. for a patch job.


----------



## CFrye

> Tuesday s not gone with the wind yet…. but we re supposed to get 3" of snow tonight.
> 
> Interpret that stream of consciousness and you ll get a prize.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Pictures, we (I) need pictures to (attempt to) understand!

BB1 start small and work your way up.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am glad that I am not getting 3" of snow. One of the main reasons I came south was to avoid it. I have had one significant snow in 3 years. When I was back home for mom's service in December it was 11 degrees and the normal 20 mph wind. Thought I was going to freeze. Very happy here. Stay warm up there.

By the way, that was a Skynard song I played some in the band. Always liked southern rock.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon, People…...left friday night….ER….to OSU Wexner Brain & Spine Hospital….just got back home, today.

had a little leak inside the brain….meds have been changed a bit….We'll see how this goes..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Anyone want to help me out?*

After more than a year of work (three years on the e-magazine) we are almost ready to launch our new website. I haven't shown more than a glimpse to the public yet because I wanted some folks I trust to give it a look and tell me what they think. You folks have been like family to me, so who better to ask, eh?

Here is the new website (at a temporary URL address): https://woodworkersdiynetwork.com/

Please especially note the new Stumpy Nubs University section, the new Workshop Tour sections and the new e-Magazine.

Please also download (for free) and let me know what you think of the new Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal. It's pretty much a full woodworking magazine now.

The links above may only work for a day or two because it will be moving to the new stumpynubs.com URL shortly. Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm taking a look at the new site and Journal now, Stumpy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Afternoon, People…...left friday night….ER….to OSU Wexner Brain & Spine Hospital….just got back home, today.
> 
> had a little leak inside the brain….meds have been changed a bit….We ll see how this goes..
> 
> - bandit571


Hope you get to feeling better soon. Keep us posted.

By the way. If you had just agreed with what she said she would not have resorted to using skillet to knock sense into you.

LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Had a few minutes to look around Stumpy. Looks good what I saw. Kind of a all inclusive everything about anything wood working. Will look around more this evening

Have several little projects going in the shop and then I get this. An order for 21 maple and walnut customized bootjacks from one of our favorite customers in Texas. This is the start of the production line that will keep me out of mischief for a few days.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Mark


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpster, everything seams to be pretty complete, well informed and accessible. Well, except when my laptop locked up in the Stumpy swag section, but I was texting Bill at the time so I blame him. Great job…..


----------



## CFrye

Leaky brains are no good, Bandit! The Zombies will be after you!!
WOW Stumpy! It looks great! Gotta look some more. Congratulations!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy the site looks good on my iPhone SE (the new version), minus the subscribe and browse back issues propagated on top of each other in panoramic view and over lapped in standard view.


















The magazine downloaded fast and looks good.

Bought a pallet of hole spot tool returns today. They laid 2 bessey 24" parallel clamps on top so it made it easy to buy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Leaky brains are no good, Bandit! The Zombies will be after you!!
> WOW Stumpy! It looks great! Gotta look some more. Congratulations!
> 
> - CFrye


Whoa, he specifically said blood, not brains. He lost those years ago, the first time he got whacked with the skillet.

ROFL


----------



## BB1

Stumpy - if that class is currently available for the free sign up I'll get registered. Like your teaching style and have learned a lot from your youtube videos.


----------



## bandit571

Couple of parts at a time….finally got that new to me Stanley 45 all cleaned up…and back together….may try it out tomorrow..maybe?

Blood thinners vs BP meds…....too much of one….not enough of the other…Have a new BP pill to take in a little bit..

So…when I get clearance to work in the shop….need to build a box to stash that new Stanley #45….


----------



## GaryC

Thats a fantastic Journal.
Don't believe what Marty said. He can't read


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you better get well quick - just waiting on this pandemic to subside and then I'll be at your door XD I need to build a box for mine as well - was thinking 1/2" ply maybe? or I have a very nice wormy oak board just begging to be used for something that I could resaw…. it's on the list but after the walnut slabbed desk and drill press stand.

@BB1 just double check that it's not just a test class - I saw the test hat in the swag area 

Heart doctors seem to be a thing lately… FIL goes for a heart cath on thursday, my dad is having an ablation next tuesday, and GrandFatherIL is getting checked out after a pass out/fall on Monday night since the ER couldn't find anything wrong with him.

Morning all…. think it's about time for coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..ever get so much sleep, it gets hard to go to sleep….could not get to sleep last night.

Finger Poke Clinic this morning….then the Boss wants to go shopping….


----------



## miketo

@Stumpy, the template and layout are clean, nicely formatted, and enough whitespace to help things stand out. There also appears to be enough color and line contrast to help older eyes (ahem) see things well. Didn't check for color-blindness viewability but I think there are other websites you can use to check that out too.

One suggestion: large text blocks (e.g. SNWU/ Progressive Woodworking Courses/ Getting Started in Woodworking) tend not to be read by folks, either left-to-right reading patterns on wider monitors or top-to-bottom on narrow screens like smartphones. Perhaps recast as a couple shorter blocks, or use bulleted lists for class topics.

Did not check cart functionality; will read the mag later today.

It's a great update and a great clean professional look. Well done.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Kudos to you and your team for the new website and Journal. Lots of good, clear information with a good presentation. The website is easy to navigate. I plan on watching the table saw class later today, and I'll provide feedback if I have any comments. I sent you a couple of PMs with suggested edits-take them for what they are worth.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and away we go…. Thursday is 3/4 gone and I'm just checking in. What's up with that? :^o

I see Sir Stumps-a-lot is over achieving as usual… I'm setting up an account and playing around…. will provide feedback later


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate to rain on your parade, but today is Wednesday


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I hate to rain on your parade, but today is Wednesday
> 
> - firefighterontheside


oops


----------



## mojapitt

That's some heavy rain Bill


----------



## bandit571

Almost like loosing track of FOUR days?

Bought 5 boards today ( could have sworn it was 6…?) to make a box/case with….1/2" x 6" x 24" pine from New Zealand…..Have them clamped up, and letting them get use to the weather in the shop…

Reading from the Finger Poke…1.1, compared to the 3.7 last Friday night….


----------



## BillWhite

Stumpy, I'm with Don. Looks good to me. Go forward.


> I'm taking a look at the new site and Journal now, Stumpy.
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## bandit571

Combo Plane needs a box/case…..letting the lumber supply get used to the basement shop's weather….









Will see how they look this weekend…..will try to fit this plane into the box..









Without having to tear it down everytime…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Thanks for the feedback!*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

20 degrees and snow flurries…yuck.

Pills have been taken for the Morning's Breakfast…...

May see about making a wee bit of sawdust, later.


----------



## ssnvet

Thursday Do-Over in progress…..

worked a little on window trim again last night. glued up second frame and put a coat of paint on the first frame


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt what's a Thursday do-over?

worked until 11:30 last night, slept on the couch because of a sick dog. woke up at 2:40 and climbed into bed. SO was up at 5am to get ready to drive up north to take her granddad to doctors appointments today. Noticed the beagle is not moving up and down the stairs like she should so gabapentin and peanut butter will be in her future. I need to get the oil heater out to my shop!


----------



## bandit571

Teriyaki Chicken Stir Fry Noodle Soup for lunch….

Warmed up to 22 degrees outside….still 40 degrees too cold. Snow flurries have quit, new snow is already…GONE.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail…..now have the bench cleared off enough I can start a bit of wood working, later….we'll see…intend to do a bit just sitting down..









Sitting down on the job?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

@ Stumpy, first glance looks good, working overtime haven't had a chance to deep dive it. I'll take deeper tour later tonight.

@ everyone else-- HI!


----------



## rhybeka

Hey Mike!

I need to stop watching youtube. Alexandre Chappel has been doing a bunch of organization with his 3D printer and it make me want one so I can do this organization.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey Mike!
> 
> I need to stop watching youtube. Alexandre Chappel has been doing a bunch of organization with his 3D printer and it make me want one so I can do this organization.
> 
> - rhybeka


Old school myself. Took a bit to apply finish. Holds 70 cans of spray paint.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail…lasted one hour, then I stopped for the day…..back was too sore from all the laying around over the past weekend…
Bench got cleared off..









Boards were cut to length on the Mitersaw..









Finger joint laid out and sawn..









Got all set up to chop…









Back decided to call it a day….hauled the clothes upstairs, and called it a day…heating pad for the sore back.


----------



## rad457

That bottle of stout with a shot of Irish always soothes my pains


----------



## DonBroussard

I need some help figuring out how to get these pins out of the nut of a Wilton bullet vise, without destroying them if possible. The pins are driven from the outside of the stationary vise jaw, through a centering ring and finally through this nut. When I drove the pins in to extract the nut, they went past each other and to the opposite inside wall of the nut. The inside diameter of the nut is roughly 3/4" and the pins are roughly 3/4" from the flanged end. I've tried using needle-nose pliers around the top pin and drive it out with a hammer to the pliers but the pliers just slide over the pin. I tried squeezing the plier handles tighter with a clamp but that didn't help.

Here are a couple of pics to show what I'm up against.


----------



## bandit571

One shot of Jameson Caskmates neat…...back feels a bit better.


----------



## rad457

Don, you have needle nose vise grips?


----------



## DonBroussard

No, I don't. I might have to pick one up, especially if they have cross-hatched jaws.


----------



## ssnvet

*Don…. * be careful with grips… if you bung up the pin it will complicate matters.

Option 1: you might be able to fashion a narrow tapered wedge block (grind to shape from scrap metal) and tap it in the inside of the pipe to push the pin out from the inside. It would have to be a very shallow taper to avoid bending the pin

Option 2: drill a hole in the pipe across from the pin and drive it all the way through.


----------



## ssnvet

I may have mistaken Wednesday for Thursday and had to relive Thursday… but there's no mistaking what day today is …


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I may have mistaken Wednesday for Thursday and had to relive Thursday… but there s no mistaking what day today is …
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It's Thursday, Matt.


----------



## bandit571

Even worse, when one loses 4 days…...Yep, it is a Friday. Used to remember when being a Friday meant something good…....now? Either it's a "Monday"....or a Saturday…..Hard to tell, anymore.

Morning to ya!

Back is feeling better….hip isn't.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-I did consider drilling a small hole through the pin, but that was about Plan D. I had not considered drilling through the pipe wall to retrieve the pin, but my guess is that would bugger up the hole where the pin needs to go. 
Your idea of making a shallow tapered wedge is also a good one. I tried a flat head screwdriver, but there is no space between the end of the pin and the inside wall of the pipe to get it started.

I'll pick up a needle nose vise grip this morning. If that doesn't work, I'll try drilling a small hole in the pin and drive it out with an awl. If that doesn't work, I'll have to go full destructive mode on the pins.


----------



## ssnvet

> If that doesn t work, I ll have to go full destructive mode on the pins.
> - Don Broussard


Don't forget a box of bandages while your at it :^D

If you file a flat on the opposite side of the pipe, center punch the hole location, and then drill through a little larger than the pin diameter…. you should get a nice clean hole. Then you can just drive the pin all the way through.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-I do keep a plethora of bandages in the shop for just these sort of issues. BTW, I had also considered drilling a hole in the end of the pin/s and try using an easy out to unscrew them, even though they aren't threaded.


----------



## rad457

> Matt-I do keep a plethora of bandages in the shop for just these sort of issues. BTW, I had also considered drilling a hole in the end of the pin/s and try using an easy out to unscrew them, even though they aren t threaded.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Just drill the pin out? 1/32 smaller dia. pin will fall out?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don,

Are those roll pins? If you can't get them out, I'd file through them and pick up an assortment of roll pins at the hardware store or the auto parts store. Worst case scenario, you measure them with a caliper and order them from McMaster Carr or Amazon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I think Matt wants a 4 day work week and no one is letting him!



> Just drill the pin out? 1/32 smaller dia. pin will fall out?
> 
> - Andre


That would be my choice also.


----------



## Festus56

Here is the latest cribbage board. Walnut with Padauk inlay


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice work, Mark! Love the inlay. Makes me wish I knew the first thing about cribbage.


----------



## bandit571

Got 2 corners done, today..









Dry fits….may try tomorrow for the other 2 corners…









Chisel to mark the spaces is 6 mm wide….boards are 1/2" thick…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the ideas in removal those pins. It was a no-go with the needle nose vise grips. Good news is I didn't need any bandaids.

Looks like I'll be drilling them out tomorrow. I masked and painted the vise body tonight so I'll be ready for assembly once I get some new pin stock.

Mike - They are solid, not roll pins.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…that was dumb….just get the back feeling good, this evening…..what do I do….I go back to the shop, and complete the other 2 corners…..now the back is hurting..again…

Photos?









Side view..









End view…









Inside view….just a hair too snug…brought the other Stanley 45 to the shop, and set it up to plough a few grooves….think I'll wait until tomorrow for that…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks for the ideas in removal those pins. It was a no-go with the needle nose vise grips. Good news is I didn't need any bandaids.
> 
> Looks like I'll be drilling them out tomorrow. I masked and painted the vise body tonight so I'll be ready for assembly once I get some new pin stock.
> 
> Mike - They are solid, not roll pins.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Solid pin may be easy to drill, roll pins are generally hardened and you would be better off drilling the vise body. You can either drill opposite and drive it straight thru or drill along side the pin and pry it out with an awl. The hole can be filled afterwards with a liquid metal filler…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, People…..you too, Randy….wherever you are.

Dry run before the glue gets spilled…









Maybe after Lunch?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks to your ideas and encouragement, I was able to extract the two pins by partially drilling them out and then using the vise grip to hammer them out. I flipped them around, reinstalled them and the Wilton bullet vise is ready to report for duty when called upon. I only broke three small drill bits, and there was no blood either!


----------



## bandit571

Went to do the glue up….no glue? Daughter "borrowed" my bottle of glue…and a cordless drill…neither of which I will ever see again….about out of Dog Food…and no longer have a tub to store it in ( neighbor has the tub..)

The Boss wanted a Saturday Newspaper (ads) so…..had to make a run to Wall E World…thanks to hauling in that 50 pound bag of FleaBag Food….am NOW sitting here with a heating pad on me back….but…I did ge3t that glue up done…Film @ 2300 hrs….new cordless drill should be charged up, by then…

29 degrees outside, trying to cloud up…..no snow, yet…Late Lunch?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Vise or vice? I think it's vise. LOL I know which one it's supposed to be. Looks good Don. Should be ready for another 50+ years of service.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Vise or vice? I think it s vise. LOL I know which one it s supposed to be. Looks good Don. Should be ready for another 50+ years of service.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I think the spell it "vice" in Miami.


----------



## ssnvet

Cool looking vise Don


----------



## ssnvet

Today's woodworking….

Made a ballast box for the truck. This will even out load when plow is mounted and give better traction in snow when in 2WD

2×12 side walls and scrap 5/8 CDX from garage roof sheathing. Filled with 600 # of Tube Sand.





































I have 2×3 skids on the bottom so I can quickly pick the box with my tractor forks when I need the bed to haul stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

Any risk of that thing moving?


----------



## controlfreak

Good point Kevin, that's a lot of mass coming home to meet papa if you hit something or slam on the brakes.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the Ballast Box sticks out just beyond the wheel wells…..

Morning to ya…..BAD headache last night….all night.

Have at least 3" of the white crap on the ground outside….YUCK….and…it is still spitting white crap…looks like a good day to just sit around the house…maybe hibernate?

Will see about removing a forest of clamps, later…...Eggos for Breakfast!


----------



## BB1

Stumpy - I enrolled and started the tablesaw class and wanted to offer up some feedback. I REALLY like the format of video followed by written version with pictures. This helps when I have questions so I don't have keep scrolling around a video to find that one statement I missed. The only aspect for suggestion is that length of the individual videos seems a brief. I often skip long videos on YouTube so understand not having a long continous version. I'm only at the start but some are only a couple of minutes which felt "too short." Not sure what length would be "best" and likely everyone has a different preference. The multiple click to start and move on is minor - just some feedback from my perspective. Again - the setup with video and print/picture is great.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy - I enrolled and started the tablesaw class and wanted to offer up some feedback. I REALLY like the format of video followed by written version with pictures. This helps when I have questions so I don t have keep scrolling around a video to find that one statement I missed. The only aspect for suggestion is that length of the individual videos seems a brief. I often skip long videos on YouTube so understand not having a long continous version. I m only at the start but some are only a couple of minutes which felt "too short." Not sure what length would be "best" and likely everyone has a different preference. The multiple click to start and move on is minor - just some feedback from my perspective. Again - the setup with video and print/picture is great.
> 
> - BB1


I agree that some are a bit too short. They were divided up by subject instead of length. In future courses we'll keep them a bit longer. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job on the vise, Don!

Knocked together a pet gate yesterday out of 1×4. Managed to locate the polyurathane can today so waiting on that to dry before install. going to see what the SO says about that one before I go building one on the opposite doorway. She won't be home until about 4 or 5 so I have a bit of time. Hopefully I will get that done so i won't get my hide tanned for the mess in the dining room right now XD

Shoveled part of the driveway before it started raining. came in since I didn't want to get soaked. Got my truck cleaned off too though so hopefully I've avoided ice build up.

Working on work to get myself better off for tomorrow. I can't wait for this pilot to be started! well, I can as I have a bunch more to do for it. I'll be glad for some time off I have coming in April. the time in the shop will be nice.


----------



## CFrye

Don congrats on the bloodless restoration of that beautiful vise!
Matt whose sand box did you raid for that ballast? Life with a tractor. Nice!
Wood working this weekend









Installed a covered recessed TP holder in the RV sink cabinet. The 'arms' that hold the roller thingy were too short for jumbo rolls. They got replaced with painted wooden extensions.


----------



## bandit571

Had to stop work, for today…my back, right between the shoulder blades, is hurting big time…

Too much pushing planes around?









and..









and..









There IS a glue joint, in there, somewhere..









Busy day in the shop….paying the price, now….

Still snowing outside…Level 1 Snow Emergency


----------



## BB1

Candy - nice RV upgrade. My husband and I have an RV (summer only until retirement!) and being able to customize items has been great as space and storage issues are the RV challenge.


----------



## bandit571

Anybody still awake? Kind of snow in around these parts….might be a bit rough to sit by the mailbox, tomorrow..

Have ( maybe?) 2 packages coming in the mail…...hopefully NOT by Dogsled…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

10"-15" of lovely white flakes from heaven start falling this afternoon. Got the truck fixed, ballast box done and plow back on just in time. Brought in a bunch of firewood and should be ready for the storm as Mrs. Mainiac likes to keep the pantry stocked at all times (when she worked in Russia she met people who lived through the siege of Leningrad and it apparently made an impression on her).

We just got final planning board approval and inked a contract with the builder for at 59,000 s.f. warehouse addition to the building we purchased last year. So it looks like 2021 is going to be a very busy year for us, as we're contemplating moving one of our major production departments 25 miles down the highway. I'm totally pumped as this may mean a larger space for our machine shop and better space for the engineering crew.

Time to get crackin'


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, sounds like work is pretty busy, that's almost always a good thing.

I'm glad that you can still view that stuff falling from the sky as "lovely white flakes from heaven" I didn't mind the snow nearly as much as the hulking, corroded, abused road ripper tearing out poorly applied road patches put down by the same high school dropout piloting & destroying the $200K machine I paid for. All while applying corrosives to destroy property, spall the asphalt more quickly and increasing the salinity of creeks, rivers and lake erie (as well as tree lawns that perpetually looked like crap) and cost $50/hr. to someone who was worth ($50/hr.).


----------



## bandit571

This is going to take a bit….









Trying to make a corner joint…without a bunch of square hole gaps…..

Morning to ya….Fellow Eskimos….8" of that white crap on the ground…..6 weeks til SPRING! Or, at least until St. Paddy's Day. Close enough…..


----------



## ssnvet

Don't hold back Yeti …. tell me how you really feel :^p


----------



## bigblockyeti

Right now, I feel just fine. After having moved to SC 2.5 years ago, life has gotten much better!


----------



## controlfreak

> Right now, I feel just fine. After having moved to SC 2.5 years ago, life has gotten much better!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti, you haven't been here long enough to see how insane it gets during snow. Panic buy of bread and milk I just don't get, I go for beer. All drivers will stop at the bottom of a hill to contemplate whether they could have made it back up had they not stopped. And the best is they will plow the lane closest to the curb first and then plow the other lanes into the 1st lane. I can remember one year we had seven inches. I hooked a water ski rope to my buddies 4×4 truck and put snow skis on and made several passes at 35 MPH down Church St. between the Montgomery building and the post office. I was a few years younger and dumber back then.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I closed in early 12/18, the very day the area had 4" of snow dumped overnight and I did go the grocery store that day, bread, milk and eggs along with most of the frozen food was gone. I was lucky as I drove my 4×4 truck up here pulling my trailer (full of stuff) and being accustomed to driving in the snow, it was no big deal but it was apparent I was firmly in the minority. FWIW, my brother started his freshman year in '99 and I've had family hear since the early 80's, while the area is far from infamiliar, seeing the inexperienced reactions to driving in and dealing with snow are.

I was in HS when we moved to the mistake on the lake and our development was very new, only 15% of the lots had houses built so there was plenty of empty roads. My buddy had a fairly light 4×4 Nissan pickup we used to pull snow saucers behind with a ski rope, given the lack of control a saucer offers, it was imperative to miss the fire hydrants as hitting one at 30mph with only a snow suit as protection wouldn't end well.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt need a tech writer or a learning and dev person? XD

went and got my first butt kicking by a trainer this afternoon. Felt really good actually.

did an easy project this weekend - a pet gate. got tired of climbing over or re fastening the tension gates - and of the missing paint on the wall. so I grabbed the idea from Ana White and took measurements and made my own gate. ~$25 later its up.










Now I go back to a crushing amount of work. see you in 2022! XD


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt need a tech writer or a learning and dev person? XD
> - rhybeka


Sorry… may be looking for another designer/drafter though. Time to take a crash course in SolidWorks :^D


----------



## ssnvet

Yeti…. I was stationed at the Charleston Naval Station back in the stone ages when they had a fast attack squadron of subs at pier Mike. Do people still use the Piggly Wiggly as a landmark for directions? I once was told to turn right at the Piggly Wiggly, only to discover that there's one every other block. :^p


----------



## bandit571

Neither rain nor snow, nor dark of night….calling BS today….4" of snow, and they can't walk through? Really?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti…. I was stationed at the Charleston Naval Station back in the stone ages when they had a fast attack squadron of subs at pier Mike. Do people still use the Piggly Wiggly as a landmark for directions? I once was told to turn right at the Piggly Wiggly, only to discover that there s one every other block. :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


No more of those down here, I do remember them fondly. Charleston is nice, my cousin lives down there and is always managing some near shore reclaimation project, every time a major hurricane goes through they end up taking two steps backward all while fighting for each slow step forward.


----------



## bandit571

There is a lid sitting in the clamps….now…









Made from lots of fancy cuts..









Dry fit was a tad loose….









Clamps and glue to tighten things up…









Just so this plane will have a case to call home..


----------



## boxcarmarty

More burning today…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Don congrats on the bloodless restoration of that beautiful vise!
> Matt whose sand box did you raid for that ballast? Life with a tractor. Nice!
> Wood working this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a covered recessed TP holder in the RV sink cabinet. The 'arms' that hold the roller thingy were too short for jumbo rolls. They got replaced with painted wooden extensions.
> 
> - CFrye


Very clever idea.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> More burning today…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So by this sign I am guessing you spend 95% of the time goofing off drinking??? LOL


----------



## bandit571

Wake up, fellow Groundhogs…...not a cloud to be seen in the sky, around here…..either way, it is still 6 weeks til Spring…...

Morning to ya…....anyone have Groundhog ready to go into the Crock Pot/ Air Fryer/Roasting Pan?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wake up, fellow Groundhogs…...not a cloud to be seen in the sky, around here…..either way, it is still 6 weeks til Spring…...
> 
> Morning to ya…....anyone have Groundhog ready to go into the Crock Pot/ Air Fryer/Roasting Pan?
> 
> - bandit571


Nothing left to cook, used a grenade.


----------



## rhybeka

eeeew - too wild for my blood! XD

just trying to hang on til Friday! Dad is having an ablation procedure…/looks at watch/ right now. Mom said she would check in with me later in the day.


----------



## controlfreak

When it warms up I may even start running again.


----------



## CFrye

Morning all. 
Thanks BB1 and Butcher! 
Beka that gate looks great!


----------



## ssnvet

Big Red is gettin' it done


----------



## bandit571

Got stuck 5 times, getting from my alley onto the city street…..

These items finally came in the mailbox…









Long rods and a depth stop for my Stanley #45, T-3….

Box now has a lid installed….









And a coat of stain…


















Thinking of adding a label to this end….









After the varnish is done….

Went out and picked up about 18bft of Ash lumber, today….yep, still sitting in the back of the car..$18 worth…


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit … this box turned out very nice. You're really restoring these old Stanley planes back to their prime.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my second dose of vaccine today. I'll let ya know if I sprout a third hand. I hope I do, because I could use it,
After that I went and loaded up a big walnut log not far from the hospital. Had to be the heaviest I have loaded with my winch and A frame. Calculator said it was about 1,950 lbs. my trailer and winch were creaking.
Beka, I hope your dad is doing well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Inspired by Bandits builds did my own version of small box. Holds weights for maps for my Dad's search and rescue gear. No screws or nails, just joinery and glue. Hard to keep up with Bandit though… LOL


----------



## bandit571

Looks good to me!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..it's that Camel Day….again….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, that's a good looking log! Is your A-frame made from a couple 4×4 timbers?

I really like that you have chains and binders securing it, I see too many people with halfassed equipment and secured loads on the road that obviously have nothing to loose when the load falls off the trailer or the trailer falls apart.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..it s that Camel Day….again….
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, have some coffee, enjoying my day off and in a warm shop. I have the sense to close the shop door. LOL


----------



## ssnvet

I miss having a tandem axel trailer…. but I do like having a ready excuse when people ask me to come do tractor work for them. "sorry, I don't have any way to haul my rig"

Project list for 2021 is to:
>finish garage
>build lean-to on back of garage (for storing tractor implements)
>build lean-to on the side of barn (for saw mill)
>poor concrete slab in barn and barn lean-to

Either I'm a glutton for punishment … or just don't like to be bored.


----------



## RClark

Thinking on this sunny mid-Winter day about the stuff that needs to be done as the days get longer and warmer again, beginning in about 6-7 weeks.

- I need to improve dust collection in the shop, and I think I can do that by relocating the DC and cyclone to a more central location that has been freed up by moving some other pieces of storage. Hard to explain adequately, but I have a stairwell that goes up right in the middle of the 25X44 shop floor, and the area under that staircase had been used for storage. I moved that stuff and now the space is free. My DC is in the corner, and all the ducting runs up from machines along walls and across the ceiling to the DC. The way it is right now, those runs are awful long for my 2HP dust collector. I'm sure I could get better performance by shortening up the duct runs significantly and eliminating many turns and elbows in the runs. I can do this at very low cost since all of my components would be reused. Might have to buy a fitting or two.

- I need to run electricity to the new machine shed. It's not going to be a complex job, just takes some digging to bury the cable across the 12 foot run from the shop building to the machine shed.

- Need to figure what the problem is with the outboard on the boat. Hoping that it's a minor electrical issue with the kill switch.

That's the long term plan, but I'm sure that some snow will need to be moved a few times between now and then.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

> That s the long term plan, but I m sure that some snow will need to be moved a few times between now and then.
> - RClark


Yah…. like tonight, and again on Sunday :^o


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad you stopped by RClark, don't worry about that boat motor, we're anchored off here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ordered a board stretcher today, we'll see how it works…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I thought today was Friday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, My log weight calculator is pretty simple, I slip the tractor forks under it and I either lift the log or the log lifts me…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how does your board stretcher work? Will it work on fish also?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how does your board stretcher work? Will it work on fish also?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It would but would be a bit sloppy…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Marty, how does your board stretcher work? Will it work on fish also?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> It would but would be a bit sloppy…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Try anyway and be sure to video it!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning. late night then car alarm at 4:25. still working on the same stuff but almost done which is good since everybody else should be into work in about an hour or so.

@Bill thanks! he sounds pretty much back to normal - just a matter of seeing if the ablation sticks.

@Candy thanks! I have to build one more that's about 3/4" wider for the other doorway  cause you know - I couldn't just do all the cuts once!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. A old rain here, but I will go out and mill some cedar I guess.

Yeti, I always like to have chains and binders for big logs. I only have 2 binders so if I have a lot of logs on I will use straps too. I use 2" heavy duty straps though, so they are quite safe too. My A frame is made with some white oak 5×5's that I cut just for the purpose of making the A. My first iteration was made from yellow pine, but it broke once while lowering it to bed just a little too fast. That made me realize it needed to be oak.

Marty, now you can start stretching boards and selling them to Lowe's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, are you still planning to build the mill or buy? My trailer is one of the most useful things I own.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Been a LONG time since I did any "colouring"...









Wanted a decent label for a case…









To go with the two on the end..









Needs a second coat of varnish brushed on….later, today….letting the glue dry, first…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, are you still planning to build the mill or buy?
> - firefighterontheside


I'm about 2/3 done with my mill build… It was a very "novel" design that uses aluminum 80/20 extruded aluminum and may be a complete bust. But I don't weld, and used the salvage materials I had… and it is strictly a hobby mill that will never be transported. If it's a bust, all the purchased parts can be recycled into a steel frame design. I may have posted some pics back last spring. That's the last time I touched it, as the garage has dominated my time since.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember that you had worked on some parts, but thought maybe you had given it up.


----------



## bandit571

Second coat is on, and rubbed down. Couple label corners wanted to come loose. Super glue to stick them back down.

Found a screwdriver to store with the plane..









For right now, it can sit loosely in the bottom of the case..









Along with the plane long rods…..will start shopping for cutters, next…..with or without a cutter holder…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a Friday, isn't it? 18 degrees above zero, right now….about 50 degrees too cold. Have a trunk load of Ash lumber to bring in…and get all warmed up….then see what I can cobble up…

Pills for 1st Breakfast…not sure what 2nd Breakfast will be….yet. Have to go and get a finger poked this morning, good thing the Chevy has heated seats….


----------



## ssnvet

> I remember that you had worked on some parts, but thought maybe you had given it up.
> - firefighterontheside


Those two words aren't really in my vocabulary…. now postpone and procrastinate, that's right up my ally :^p

And speaking of procrastinating, has anyone heard from our favorite box van gypsy lately? I thought he was wintering in Gene's neck of the woods.

This has been a long week and I'm dog tired… don't really have the energy for a happy dance… maybe just
a nap.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….. what's the rating on the winch you use to pull logs up onto your trailer?


----------



## mudflap4869

I finally managed to get back on here after the BOB told me that I was using a comma instead of a period. Thank god one of us has semi good eyesight. I knocked her apple computer over and broke it. A 100 mile each way trip to have it repaired and wait a week to go and fetch it. 
Meanwhile I ran out to our computer guy and bough this used one for $200. 214 posts behind and a nap half way through reading them. Lots of education there.
Now I have to go back and try to find Stumpy's new sites and log on to them.
Well I tried, but as usual I am a day late and a dollar short. The site is no longer available. Or maybe it just doesn't like me, but that's alright, there a lot of things and folks that are members of that club.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Does anyone else here regularly use FB marketplace to find used tools? I found an older Makita miter saw with the cast iron base up in Rutherfordton for only $25 and thought I could probably use that. A few messages back and forth with the seller with me leaving the ball in her court when I asked if she was more toward the north or south (it can greatly affect mt travel time) and no response. This was a little over a week ago and all correspondence has disappeared as has the saw from my saved items. I found what appears to be that very saw listed three days ago for $40 by another seller an hour away. I realize it's possible someone bought it to resell but a profit of only $15 for a two hour round trip seems unlikely. I know items will disappear if a seller removes an ad vs. marking it as sold, more disconcerting is all the back and forth messages disappearing. Is this normal?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, my winch is a 5000 lb harbor freight. I don't really lower my A frame below about 45°. I have a chain hoist hanging from the A and raise logs up with it. Then I pull with winch. To do all the lifting with the winch would require a much bigger winch.

Yeti, there is a way to find those messages. Gotta find the hidden chats.


----------



## bandit571

About time to post that Hand Plane case as a Project….seems to have enough wooden parts…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Finally getting some needed moisture here. Started snowing this morning and still upper 20's temp. A lot is going in the ground. Sounds like we may have winter for the next week they say.

Got the order of bootjacks done and sent to their new home yesterday. Great order but 21 all the same almost got boring. I made a special one for the gal that bought them as a thankyou gift. I have made 40 total for her in the last 2 years.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..a sunny 9 above zero, this morning…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…a not so blank canvass?









Big blank wall, right behind the toilet….have to leave access to that light switch….not too sure about that "green" paint colour…..









Corner details…..may leave a gap in the corner?

Lumber Supply?









9 Ash boards…random lengths…..some can be cabinet sides…









Or maybe door panels?










Have to do some measuring….and see what I can cobble up….


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti it may depend on how they took the listing down, if it's sold there is a option to delete or archive chats. If it sold you should have gotten a notification.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I bought a new set of vintage hollows and rounds. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, that is exciting! Are they ready to go to work?


----------



## ssnvet

Had a busy Saturday…. Dump and HD runs both done by 8 a.m.

Plow motor has been squawking something fierce so I took it by the Fisher plow dealer, as I wasn't prepared to work on it myself and didn't want to be stuck on the side of the road with a plow that wouldn't go up. Electric motor was eating it's brushes and filled with ground up carbon… couldn't turn shaft by hand. Replacement motor wasn't exactly cheep. Had guy do the annual service (replace hydraulic fluid and filter) and install new motor. Now I'm broke :^(

Getting another 3-6" of the wet and white stuff this evening, so I'm glad the plow is running smoothly again.

Spent the afternoon wiring up what should be my last circuit in the garage…. next up is to insulate the walls and get ready to button them up with drywall


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, that is exciting! Are they ready to go to work?
> 
> - CFrye


Need honing, but otherwise ready


----------



## bandit571

Ran the cordless router a bit, yesterday….









Battery? I'm the battery….tablesaw to make a few cuts…









Then a chisel to break things down a bit









Then that router. Then a test fit…









I ran the bandsaw a bit, too…









IF the shop will warm up a bit….I might do a bit more, today….too bleeding cold outside.


----------



## controlfreak

Today is a milestone. I have been married to my best friend for 40 years today.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy anniversary to you and Mrs. CF. Good marriages don't just happen - it's hard work! My wife and I made it to our 40th last year!


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, CF







my parents are heading to 47 here in a few weeks as well so you are in good company 

Glad it's cold out as I have to work OT at my regular job some more instead of attempting to freeze my rear off in the shop. my training pilot is going live tomorrow and I don't feel nearly as ready as I should. No, it's not just jitters but that's a story better suited to go with beer.

Glad the plow is working for you too Matt! I know it sucks paying for but it's always good when you have a long driveway to do!

Have fun you all!


----------



## rad457

> Today is a milestone. I have been married to my best friend for 40 years today.
> 
> - controlfreak


Heck the 1st. 40 are the easiest Back when you are young and Stupid, then ya just get Old an Dumb
Congratulations! I celebrated the Wife's Bday an my 8 years retirement!


----------



## bandit571

Our 48th was last November…..can't even remember THAT far back….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Today is a milestone. I have been married to my best friend for 40 years today.
> 
> - controlfreak


Congratulations!


----------



## mudflap4869

Poor girl, tolerating you for that long. She sure is a keeper. Congratulations on fooling her. Best of wishes for the next 40 years.


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary CF and wife!
Happy birthday Mrs. Andre. Happy retirement anniversary Andre!
Happy snow plowing ability Matt!
Happy shop time Bandit!
I used the single blade table saw method to cut a groove in a holder I'm making for the iPad. No cordless router action though. Inspired by the holder BIL made for my sister. I'm trying to remember where the wood burner is to add some embellishments. I used it just. a. few…years ago. 
I tried to be nice and fix Jim some cinnamon rolls this morning (the safe kind from the refrigerator). First mistake was me attempting it. 2nd mistake was gas oven not well regulated temperature wise. 3rd I forgot to set the timer. 4th May have been a mistake using the pizza pan?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - You could send the cinnamon rolls to Matt to use as practice pucks.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy - You could send the cinnamon rolls to Matt to use as practice pucks.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I hadn't thought of that! :-D


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Had a busy Saturday…. Dump and HD runs both done by 8 a.m.
> 
> Plow motor has been squawking something fierce so I took it by the Fisher plow dealer, as I wasn t prepared to work on it myself and didn t want to be stuck on the side of the road with a plow that wouldn t go up. Electric motor was eating it s brushes and filled with ground up carbon… couldn t turn shaft by hand. Replacement motor wasn t exactly cheep. Had guy do the annual service (replace hydraulic fluid and filter) and install new motor. Now I m broke :^(
> 
> Getting another 3-6" of the wet and white stuff this evening, so I m glad the plow is running smoothly again.
> 
> Spent the afternoon wiring up what should be my last circuit in the garage…. next up is to insulate the walls and get ready to button them up with drywall
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, hope they didn't rake you over the coals too bad, they really are incredibly simple to work on. Most motors have at most two power lugs (some are frame grounded) and four mounting screws. Brand new aftermarket motors for Meyer and Western plows are typically at or under $100 and filters should be under $10. The oil change takes 10 minutes if doing it manually, maybe 5 if you have a tow motor or tractor to push the blade from one angle extreme to the other.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..7 above zero, and cloudy….yuck.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

Plow got a work out last night and again this a.m. (bright and early) Not so much snow as needed two sessions, but my daughter was coming home from work and I wanted to make sure she could get up the hill.

Yetti… I hear ya… but when ya need it now, ya need it now. This plow (and plowing in general) is new to me, so I wanted to have someone evaluate it overall to ensure it was worth putting $ into.

CF…. congrats on 40 years of marital bliss.

How about that Tom Brady :^p


----------



## mudflap4869

I dang nye croaked from tryin to eat her cookin. Now that I thunk of it, that jist mite a been her idy in the first place. Make me kinda feared to set up to any of her cookin in the future. Heck if I do that I mite note have a future. 
Now, that is how you spell conundrum.


----------



## bandit571

Cussing was involved, tonight….started out as a dry fit..









Got to thinking (dangerous, I know..) about HOW to clamp this thing up, during a glue up…..

Well…one thing…









Led to another…









Then the top was added in the mess…









Then clamps to pull the shelves …straight..









Even had a "Sabre Clamp" in use..









Then just set things back out of the way….while I hauled the dry clothes upstairs…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I was wondering how your bench was so clear until I realized it was the tablesaw XD

@Candy find the woodburner yet?

my pilot launched yesterday so I took the evening off and played video games. I tried to LEGO a bit but dropped two pieces I needed into the chair and I didn't feel like getting onto the ground to retrieve them.

2-4 more inches on the ground outside. no shop time is making me grumpy but I did do a bit of leatherworking last night, working on my edging technique. I know they are just apron straps but I'd like them to look decent.


----------



## RClark

-10F here this morning. Colder than many, but not near as cold as some.

Shop time likely to be lessened over the next couple of weeks as we're in the grip of this cold spell. The heater can keep up out there, but it takes an awful lot of propane to warm it up just to putz around.

Dreamin' of warmer weather, prepping the garden, and getting the boat ready for fishin'.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Ray… that's cold.

A balmy +7 here in Mainiac land. Drove the truck to work as it's supposed to snow all day and I want to make sure I can get up "the hill" and plow the lane when I get home.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..18 above zero and cloudy….

Have a couple errands to run…..otherwise I am staying inside….already fed up with Winter.

Funeral Home visit, tomorrow…..cousin passed away, he was 60.


----------



## RClark

> Dang Ray… that s cold.
> 
> A balmy +7 here in Mainiac land. Drove the truck to work as it s supposed to snow all day and I want to make sure I can get up "the hill" and plow the lane when I get home.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I hope we don't get a lot more snow; I'm beginning to have trouble keeping the driveway open wide enough to get back and forth. It's not the amount of snow, it's that repeated small snows (3-6") result in a berm along the driveway, which has now turned to ice. When I snag that with the blade on the ATV, it lets me know it's there. I'd run the blower down there, but rocks and chunks of ice beat the heck out of the machine.

Darling wife is off on a run to Arkansas to look in on her folks. She's going to have to run the "gauntlet" of extreme cold, then freezing rain in SW Missouri and NW Arkansas. Her mother has taken a turn for the worse, so it's not an optional trip, and couldn't be put off.

We only have 4WD/AWD vehicles because it's often required to get to our house based on the steepness of the drive down at the highway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a balmy 16° here this morning. I want to wait til it reaches 20 to go out an mill, but that may not happen, at least not until afternoon. We got about 1/2" of snow. I will not be plowing.


----------



## Gene01

Had to bundle up this morning. It got down to 40F overnight. It's about 74F now. We've had our fill of snow, sleet, mush and, cold, thank you. Central IL wasn't as bad as Ray's Iowa weather but, it was nasty in the winter, nevertheless. We love it here. About a half mile off our front porch. The edge of the Saguaro National Forest.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene, you lucky dog, you suck. We love the Phoenix area, but are not "Gozillionairs" and can't afford to live there. 12 degrees this morning, snow flurries, and the water frozen. The house started falling apart so we moved into the camper. Candy put heat tape on the hose running to the camper, but failed to take into consideration that the faucet and filter was not insulated. She plugged in a small space heater and warmed them up, but now the drains are frozen. Expected high for the next several days is the low 30s. Even San Antonio Tx, is experiencing 40 degree weather, but it still is a lot drier than here in humid "GREEN COUNTRY" Ok. We hope to move there eventually. I haven't been out the door for two days, and won't be going out again until I can do so without fear of slipping on the ice and falling. It is !NOT TRUE! that fat will bounce. That is the voice of experience speaking. 
In other news. I have a crock pot full of pintos and ham hocks cooking. A diced onion and several tablespoons of molasses to enhance the flavor, and cook until tender. Add a big hunk of corn bread and pig out. Now and then I add a side of fried taters just for the sake of gourmet.


----------



## RClark

> Morning to ya…..18 above zero and cloudy….
> 
> Have a couple errands to run…..otherwise I am staying inside….already fed up with Winter.
> 
> Funeral Home visit, tomorrow…..cousin passed away, he was 60.
> 
> - bandit571


Wow…60 is way, way too young. Condolences to the family.


----------



## bandit571

Long night…filled with weird, strange dreams…may need a nap after a bit…..

Beading Stop finally showed up, today…









This way, I can add a bead detail to a Tongue & Groove panel…this rides on the tongue, while a bead cutter ploughs a bead….

Honey-Do List…was to change out a blind in the bedroom window…..haven't even tried the shop…yet.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pinto beans and cornbread is one of the best meals.


----------



## CFrye

Agreed, 60 is way too young. Sorry for your loss Bandit. 
Still haven't found the wood burner so I got some acrylic paints and started painting instead. I have the same kinda shaky hands as Stumpy. Fine detail is a challenge. I am trying to embrace "Done is better than perfect" as my mantra this year. So…we will see. It's gotta get a whole lot warmer before I can put a finish on it. 
I filled up the fresh water tank on the RV and put away the supply hose for now. Since the drain hose is frozen I emptied the grey tank with the portable tank. Fun fun fun! All is right in the Frye World at the moment. Especially after eating pintos and cornbread Jim fixed for supper


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Rough week at work thus far. Shop Foreman is out with a pinched nerve, Boss slipped on ladder and threw his back out some. Customer came into shop with phone in hand and didn't bother to stop for the poor apprentice bent over working on something. Knocked him down, bruised shoulder some scratches and such. All on video so the guy is cooked, and minus a phone. I get rather testy when you hit someone then continue to your oral dysentery when the guy you ran over is in pain. So I relieved him of his phone. That got his undivided attention. Tried to bark at me so he got another lesson in shall we say "manners".

Then today while all twisted up inside the engine compartment the boss decided he needed to raise the vehicle to look at something. Never mind I am delicately balanced and working. Nothing hurt but I feel like silly putty having been stretched like that.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe go to Youtube, look up "Busy Bodys" by Laurel & Hardy…...Then you won't feel like your's was such a bad day…

Bidding war is over….$153 counting Ohio Sales tax…..be here next Wednesday or so….13 cutters for the Stanley 45, with their own, labelled box….that has lost it's top…..should be able to replace that.

daughter is having issues with her Thermostat…..something about batteries….have no idea what she did, or what brand she has….and, it is a bit too late tonight to just go and BUY a new one…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….too dang cold….


----------



## bigblockyeti

40 this morning at the bus stop headed up to 56 later this afternoon without much chance of rain until tomorrow. Hopefully I can get something done outside and soak up a little viatmin D in the process.


----------



## DonBroussard

Weatherman is predicting a high of 75F today, but cold front is coming. Overnight low on Monday night is supposed to be 23F-that will count toward our allotment of 14 days of winter each year. However, our 11 year streak of no snow continues.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Whoops, I thought this was the weather thread.

My bro has decided he needs to do some power carving so he bought a saw chain wrapped disc for his angle grinder. I suggested he rethink it and forwarded Stumpy's video on how he was severely injured by one.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho….

that's about all I've got… feeling exhausted.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Still here and not frozen yet. Has been minus degrees for several days and not going to get better until maybe Monday. Is -4° at the high today and will be colder the next couple days. Maybe -3° on Sunday then in the low 20's on Monday. Have about 13" of snow now with a bit more possible in the next couple days.

Hip does not like plowing snow with the 4-wheeler. Sit in the wrong position and it lets me know for hours after that I played too much.

Still staying busy with little projects in the shop. Made a couple cutting boards from scraps and several leather projects. Not sure why but everyone in town including the big stores are out of Butcher block / cutting board oil. Need to make my own but not wanting to go out for the next few days to get supplies.


----------



## bandit571

18 and snowing…..how much longer until Spring gets here….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmm


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all.

Where's Snoopy when I need him? No woodworking this week… having a hard enough time just trying to stay awake.


----------



## rhybeka

I was in bed at 8:30 last night. Happens when you go to a personal trainer appointment. Slept pretty good at least - woke up with a headache though. I can't get to my shop right now - there's about a foot of snow and ice in front of the doors that needs cleared.

alright- back to work!


----------



## Gene01

New patio and porch covers due to be painted Saturday. Rock for driveways and other places delivered and spread on the same day. Phyl gets her first Covid vaccination today at 11:00. She has to travel 41 miles to the site. While she's gone, I'll be hauling chairs, tables, flower pots, and misc. off the patio and porch for the paint crew. Monday, we resume backsplash installations. By midweek, I* MAY * get back to working on the shop building.


----------



## bandit571

Never made it to the Funeral Home…..feeling too under the weather…

15 degrees outside…..whatever happened to all that Climate Change BS?


----------



## mudflap4869

The sky is shedding dandruff! Aint that a booger. < 20F and breakers popping in the pump house. Gotta insure that the water doesn't freeze up. 
OK, bypassed pumphouse and ran cables from the shop to keep everything going.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps did come off this morning….









Had a spot to plane flat..









Then I could set the case aside,,,









( those bench legs behind the case are splayed out, makes that bench stable..case IS square)
Now, I can run the tablesaw…









Rips and crosscuts…have 2 doors to build…

might be a bit rough…getting a good glue joint..









At least the other panel will be better..









A few passes with the jointer plane, and clamp it up…maybe tomorrow, eh…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*********************************** Jambalaya for dinner, not nearly as good as Dons…..


----------



## DonBroussard

That would be considered heresy in these parts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my board stretcher in the mail, still trying to fine tune it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That would be considered heresy in these parts.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Translated is come here and see what's in this can…..


----------



## mojapitt

Some day we need to go to Don's and taste how it's done properly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, get the jambalaya and the gumbo going. We're on our way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Some day we need to go to Don's and taste how it's done properly.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Been there done that… Or maybe it was gumbo…..


----------



## mojapitt

And Don, make it hot cause we're cold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Throw in a few mud bugs… and taters…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette cooked a shrimp and okra gumbo last night, in anticipation of the winter storm. What time should we expect y'all for some hot Cajun antifreeze?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What time should we expect y'all for some hot Cajun antifreeze?
> 
> - Don Broussard


I can't make it tomorrow, I have a home made chocolate strawberry cheesecake in my fridge that needs eatin'.....


----------



## mudflap4869

My German grandma put stewed okra on the table. I will never forget that bowl of… well lets not go there. That being said, I do love me some pickled okra. I also like fried green tomatoes. I grew up eating them.


----------



## bandit571

Still have a few shots left of Irish Anti-freeze….

China Grill Delivery for Supper, tonight. Fried Fish, Pot Sticker Dumplings, Spring Rolls, and Deep fried clams on a stick. And that was just my plate….

The panels? All glued up…after jointing the edges..









Blanks to make the frames have been thinned down to 3/4" thick….let both items sit overnight…..May get "groovy" started, tomorrow…Have to wait and see what size to make the panels..after seeing what size the frames will need..


----------



## CFrye

Sneak peek at the paint job on the iPad stand. Fun painting not serious painting. Gonna wrap the handle with something and put another something on top. Probably gonna drive me nuts waiting for the weather to warm up enough so I can put a finish on it. (Short walk, I know).


----------



## RClark

-9F this morning. Been going easy on shop time since this cold snap started. The furnace out there will take it up to 65 degrees in the shop, but propane consumption is crazy.

Still have another week of this insanity before it gets better. +20F is going to feel fabulous once we're past this.

I put one of my weather station sensors in the chicken coop, just to satisfy my curiosity. It's -4 inside the coop right now. I've never measured the coop temp against outside air temp. I'm sure the hens will be griping at me when I go out there after sunrise. It's been colder than this, but not much. Well, as long as they're dry and out of the wind, they're fine.


----------



## ssnvet

The power of positive thinking….


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy wrapped in leather?

uhhh is there any such thing as mild gumbo/jumbalaya? I'm not big on spicy hot - it doesn't like me.

coffee and reports time

@Matt back atya! TGIF


----------



## ssnvet

A balmy 9°F this a.m.

Yesterday on the drive home I was rummaging through the van console and saw…. mouse turds

Argh!!! Did I ever tell ya that I hate meeces to pieces?

Fired up the heater in the garage when I got home and vacuumed the van clear of turds and the cookie crumbs they appeared to be feasting on. Lot's of acorns in the engine compartment and behind the hood insulation, but fortunately the air filter and O2 sensor were clean. Not so lucky with the cab filter….. yuk! Why the car companies can't put a wire screen over the air intake is a mystery to me.

I suspect this infestation happened some time ago before we started parking the vehicles in the garage, as the garage seals up tight and I really, really hope they're not living in there.

Consequences of living in the woods. Can't tell you home many things those little monsters have destroyed over the years.

Looking on the bright side, though. The HotDawg heater warmed up the (2/3 insulated) garage to 55°F in only about 20 min. and it was very nice working out there with just a sweatshirt on. When I ran the heat loss calc. I came up with 39K BTU, the nearest size heater was 45K BTU, but I decided to go with a 60K BTU unit as I knew I wouldn't heat it round the clock and wanted to ensure I could bring it up to temp. quickly when I wanted to work out there.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

> @Candy wrapped in leather?
> 
> uhhh is there any such thing as mild gumbo/jumbalaya? I m not big on spicy hot - it doesn t like me.
> 
> coffee and reports time
> 
> @Matt back atya! TGIF
> 
> - rhybeka


You want to wrap Candy in leather?


----------



## controlfreak

I would be dancing like Snoopy if I didn't have to paint the bedroom this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Will be changing over the Type 20 Stanley 45 today….a couple of cutter changes are in order….and I don't feel like messing around with the Type 3 Stanley 45's spurs…..will leave those down, for now. Cutters are on their way ( USPS DogSled Express….says they will arrive tomorrow….maybe IF I leave a few Puppy Treats out?

Now…what is fer Lunch? Brunch? 2nd Breakfast?


----------



## miketo

Time to go old school, Mainiac!


----------



## DonBroussard

> uhhh is there any such thing as mild gumbo/jumbalaya? I m not big on spicy hot - it doesn t like me.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka - There is no such thing as mildly seasoned gumbo or jambalaya. However, we do back off on the seasoning if we have visitors with concerns about food heat levels. That said, Cajun food is more than regular food with Tabasco poured over it. It is the blend of spices that makes the food so tasty.


----------



## bandit571

Back is sore…time to stop for a bit….Egg Salad on Wheat…with Black Pepper. 
1000hrs to 1230hrs…= shoptime…Film @ 2300 hrs..


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A brisk -9° out now and that probably will be the high, About the same the next two days with lows around -25°. Should warm up on Monday and I am all for it.

Guess I will send some weather east as I know Monte is missing out on all this fun.


----------



## bandit571

grooves and beads….and it ain't even the 60s..









Each stile and rail gets a groove..









With the Stanley 45..









Then each will get 2 beads…









Also done with the Stanley 45..









Mitersaw was a cordless one…









As was the "Jointer"..









Only time the motor was involved…









ganged up all 4 stiles, and trimmed to the same lengths…









I did have to stop, and sharpen this #22 bead cutter….









made a LOT of chips, today….


----------



## rhybeka

@Don I'm okay with seasoned, but heat is another thing. Unfortunately I'm a wuss when it comes to that. Kinda funny as the same thing is said about Mexican cuisine. 

@Bandit can you wait that long?

I had a good meeting with a long time coworker in NY about work and non work things, but it put me off track for the day. now I'm supposed to be leaving in a half hour for a personal trainer appointment and have too much to shove into 30 minutes. urgh. Merp. I need to get the snow blower started and our driveway cleared as mother nature won't be doing it any time soon.


----------



## mudflap4869

Propane run out during the night. Damned cold wake-up. 4F wind-chill factor. Boss loaded up tanks and had them filled. Heat is a wonderful thing. 
Egg-drop soup for brunch. Spilled half the thickening agent on the stove top, had a mess to clean up, but still good eats. Just might have sweet and sour chicken for supper tonight. Not set in concrete.
Sitting here watching the white crap fall. Time for a cup of hot tea. And maybe a taste of rum added.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dominos pizza for us tonight. I did stop at J Gumbos earlier today wanting some red beans and rice with extra sausage and some bumble bee stew but they wasn't open yet. If the old owner was there she would have let me in before they opened but she retired and now her son runs it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I got some acrylic paints and started painting instead. I have the same kinda shaky hands as Stumpy. Fine detail is a challenge. I am trying to embrace "Done is better than perfect" as my mantra this year. So…we will see.
> 
> - CFrye


I used to paint portraits despite my shaky hands. It helps to keep the side of your hand on the surface you are painting (difficult to do with slow-drying oils if the background is painted). And lay the surface flat instead of standing it upright.


----------



## CFrye

> @Candy wrapped in leather?
> 
> uhhh is there any such thing as mild gumbo/jumbalaya? I m not big on spicy hot - it doesn t like me.
> 
> - rhybeka


I do have some leather, so that is an option. I have, somewhere, some blue paracord I was hoping I could find for it. Somewhere being the key word (as usual).
Beka, Jim makes awesome gumbo that I love. I'm not a fan of hot and spicy so he tones it down perfectly for me.



> @Candy wrapped in leather?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> You want to wrap Candy in leather?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Have you priced leather lately? Not in the budget (thankfully).



> 4F wind-chill factor.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I'm glad it was the Kia's fuel tank I filled yesterday. Not (just) for the cost but it only holds about 12 gallons. It is a quick job which is appreciated in adverse conditions!

Good tips Stumpy! Reminds me of a kind of a bridge that spans across a canvas for resting your hand. May have to make one of those if I get into this painting thing (Mudflap is groaning and rolling his eyes: she's gonna start ANOTHER hobby?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….1st Breakfast was Pills, and a couple PLAIN donuts….have to have food with the pills….

Hmmmm…..Brunch…or…..Lunch, that be the question.

Keeping an eye on the mail box….from INSIDE the house…..will advise when the box arrives….

Have a Baker's Dozen of beads to make….before I can make the doors…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, Hobby Lobby has a good selection of beads. ;-)

Candy, Hobbies keep a person sane and, indoors with the kind of weather you guys are having.


----------



## bandit571

have Laundry Detail, today….means shoptime, as well…..film @2300 hrs…..


----------



## mudflap4869

During this weather my new hobby is sitting on my 6 in front of the computer. Since my Dr. has me on blood thinners, and my lower legs always feel frozen, a space heater is keeping my feet toasty. 
I haven't ben out the door for several days, and am coming down with a terminal case of cabin fever, I just might get out and go to the mall in Joplin for my walking exercise. It is only 50 miles away.


----------



## bandit571

Back gave up, just as the clothes dryer got a good start…..sitting here, waiting on it to get done….then haul the hamper upstairs….


----------



## bandit571

Beads for the rails are done..









last bead for the stiles is done…









Half laps worked on…fancy version..









Not so fancy version..









Test fit a corner..









Test fit a frame…one of two frames needed..









Maybe tomorrow, I can work on the raised panels?









Right now….I am plumb worn out…


----------



## mudflap4869

The BOB put a quick squash to the idea of going to Joplin Mo. 
3 small taters, sliced. 2 Boneless, skinless chicken breasts. 2 cans of condensed cream of chicken soup. Layer taters in the pan, lay chicken on top then spread the over it all. simmer on low heat for an hour. Supper is ready. Dang woman seams to like my cooking. Well hey, how can you fix taters wrong? And chicken just takes darn near no brains to cook. 
Except when Brian tried. (Put it on the stove, turn the burner on, bury your head up your… until someone yells at you.) He even screwed up cook school in the Army. It is called ADD, and he had it bad. It took hardly nothing to distract him. Ask me why I am grey headed and nearly bald. But he is now in his mid 30s and working full time in a nursing home near San Bernardino Ca.


----------



## rad457

Ya got to think just living in California these days would mess up anybodies head just a little? 
We judge cookin outside on the grill with Steaks in these parts! Long as the Beer don't freeze it is BBQ season.


----------



## Gene01

> During this weather my new hobby is sitting on my 6 in front of the computer. Since my Dr. has me on blood thinners, and my lower legs always feel frozen, a space heater is keeping my feet toasty.
> I haven t ben out the door for several days, and am coming down with a terminal case of cabin fever, I just might get out and go to the mall in Joplin for my walking exercise. It is only 50 miles away.
> 
> - mudflap4869


50 miles and back would be a decent walk, Jim. Candy may be right in squashing that idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A very cold Good morning all. It's a balmy 1° out this morning. The calm before the storm is here. We are expecting 3-6" of very cold snow today. Maybe more later in the week. Jim, if you're gonna walk to Joplin you better get goin because I think you're expecting the same snow. It may have already started there.


----------



## mojapitt

We "think" our snow is ending. Only cold rain for the next week. In theory we're supposed to be fairly normal weather starting next weekend. I hope so.


----------



## BB1

So cold in the shop here (Missouri) that wasn't really feasible to work - which is sad as weekends are my time to slip away for some sawdust therapy from the work week. Use the front living room for glue up and finishing. Only got a drop of onyx finish on the floor.  Dream shop for retirement will have heat and cooling!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Hey I love the blog and was wondering if we could connect one day… By the way how do you feel about this …16,000 plans …


LOL! I don't think you have any idea what my "blog" is about, or you would know EXACTLY how I feel about your 16,000 plans…


----------



## ssnvet

Yesterday's progress….

75% of west wall insulated…









Organized all my fasteners and cleaned up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Matt. Gotta be staying warmer in there now.

BB1, where in MO are you? I'm about 30 miles south of STL.


----------



## bandit571

Prefer Sausage and Waffles for Breakfast…..instead of Spam

Pills taken….2 waffles (Eggos!) and 2 Sausage patties….BIG Breakfast? No butter nor syrup, though….Might have a donut, plain, no glaze….

about 20 mostly cloudy degrees outside….they still say a snow storm is on the way here….would prefer it moved off to the North….like around….Saginaw….

Maybe after Lunch, today..I can start on a pair of raised panels….


----------



## bandit571

About the time I start in, down in the shop….someone will show up at the house…..

letting this beard grow…until Spring does show up for good. Not talking about them Liar Birds (Robins) that always show up 2 weeks early…and have to hop around in the snow….

There is one thing about this beard…...was walking past a Mom and her squalling BRAT in her cart….I merely said "Ho, Ho, Ho," And then inform Brat that I am indeed watching HIM….didn't take much, he quickly put two and two together…BIG white beard, "Ho, Ho, Ho" and that "I'm watching YOU!" to end the temper Tantrum

Mom looked at me ( Mouthed a "THANK YOU") looked at the brat….and said…"You see…"

Brunch was from Bob Evan's….3 egg omelet, with hash browns, and cheese ( Burp..) waiting for that to settle through…before I see about any shop time, today…

"Ho, Ho, Ho…."


----------



## CFrye

That's funny Bandit!


----------



## rad457

Funny, opposite for me, when I look at a happy Kid they usually start crying


----------



## Gene01

Grilled some shrimp a few days ago. Had lots left over. This morning, I made what was supposed to be a shrimp omelet. Turned out to be scrambled eggs and diced shrimp with bacon, sausage and blueberry pancakes. Fed Phyl, our son, granddaughter and me. Great Valentine's breakfast. Lasted all day until we went out to our favorite saloon and grill. Phyl had a HUGE bean and beef chimichanga. My choice was the fish and chips basket. Both were very good. Their Scotch was God-awful, though. Switched to Jack and Coke. They pour a good drink. It was more like *JACK* and Coke.


----------



## bandit571

Got to about here…









Figured I had just enough fun, for one afternoon…two panels got trimmed, flattened, smoothed, raised and rebated…was too worn out to try the glue ups….maybe Tuesday?


----------



## CFrye

Found it! Thanks to Jim for suggesting a place to look (it wasn't there, but …)


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit whew! that's great work!

@Candy looks great!  I love the flower 

we have a dusting of the next snow storm in our driveway already. More to come, so stay tuned. I couldn't get the mound of ice from in front of my shop doors and I'm not that skinny so shop time may be pushed out another month until it thaws. 

Alright - time to get moving. I worked a bit last night and there are two folks on vacation today that I'm covering for and their staff is up all night so they have the drop on me. #Monday


----------



## firefighterontheside

A good, frigid morning to all. It's 0° here and we had about 1 1/2" of snow overnight. They are saying another 5-9" coming today. Hopefully I can get the tractor to start later to clear the driveway. That will be a challenge at these temps. I'm thinking to use a 500w halogen light shining on the oil pan to warm things up.


----------



## BB1

Bill - I'm just a bit north of Springfield (Missouri that is as I think about every state has a Springfield). Grew up in Michigan but employment brought my husband and I south. Don't miss the cold and snow so today's morning temp of two degrees is not welcome!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….13 SNOWY degrees, on a Monday…..YUCK..

Finger gets poked this afternoon…other than that, I will hibernate….

All this snow and ice has collapsed the roof of the Gazebo….will have to replace the entire Gazebo, once things warm up…like about..mid April.

Even the "Rats with fancy tails don't like this weather…

Will just sit around here, and BLOG….


----------



## mudflap4869

Well heck! And a mighty good morning to all'
-2F at the moment and expected low of -11 tonight. It aint Hollywood Fla, where I mostly grew up, but it also aint Cleveland Hell Hole Ohio where we spent several winters. Dad was in construction, and heavy drinking, so we moved around all too often.
Bacon, eggs and fried mushrooms for breakfast, MMMGOOD. The boss wont eat shrooms so she had hash browns. 
Looks like it will be at least another full week before the temps will be high enough to venture out the door. Now I completely understand the bears and that hibernation thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BB1, we go thru Springfield often on our way to Branson. I have two favorite spots to visit there….Grizzly and Bass Pro. My new favorite fishing lake in MO is Stockton which I assume is not far from you.

It's snowing hard now.


----------



## CFrye

Grizzly and the Antique store a stones throw from it are my 2 favorite places in Springfield, MO! The last few times we've been that way 'time' (spelled J I M) has prevented us from visiting the antique store. :-/
I am currently thawing out from venturing to the shop (aka extended pantry) for supplies. Saturday I forgot to replace the lid on the burn barrel. There's a good 6" of snow inside it now. 
I, too, grew up in Michigan. Moved to Oklahoma while in high school. First time school was cancelled due to snow (2" maybe?) I was like What?!


----------



## bandit571

Couple of plain Eggo waffles to go with the morning pills….kicked the furnace up to 78 degrees….Miss Bandit is curled up in front of the heat register….SNORING. and blocking any heat coming my way…Heat Pig.

Fun part will be..when all this white crap decides to melt….in one day….good thing I am up on a hillside…


----------



## diverlloyd

Snowed here earlier and they are calling for 6-8 inches today. That happens about once every 15-20 years here. To bad it's under 20 here so the snow isn't the fun make stuff snow it's the dusty stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's snowing like crazy and it's 3°. Definitely not making any snow balls.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I tired and they wouldn't stick and just crumbled, I didn't shovel yet either but I was able to sweep the off the cars porch and stairs. Maybe the stuff we are going to get in the next couple hours will be better. The little one will want to watch me make a Olaf(snowman) she doesn't like to get her hands dirty so see will watch.


----------



## bandit571

Went to see about making a bunch of cauls…to help glue up the corners of the doors…meh….Set up all the clamps, too….Then tried out how things were going to fit…wound up as..









A lot of cussing going on….









Corner details….yes, they are glued up, now….and the defect decide to show up…









Afraid to even try to move this mess/mass any further than I have to….this other pile can wait a day..









After the first door is dry….

Should have known better than to work on a Monday…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Sunshine and heat. Up to 8° and maybe get to the middle teens later. This is the first above zero for over a week and I like it. Should be on a warming trend now so the rest of you should be better in a few days also.


----------



## BB1

Stockton Lake is nice - have done a lot of kayaking there plus some scuba diving (home of the biggest flathead catfish I have ever seen!). Definitely is known as a lake for fishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Mark, we are forecast to be in the 30s by next weekend. Long way to go before then. Expecting to get about 7" today and maybe another 3 or 4 on Wednesday.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mater soup and grilled cheese for lunch. 6" of white stuff and still coming down. I have a pot of goulash on the stove for supper. We are pretty well stocked up on food, as long as the electric stays on. Then we might just have to vacate the premises in search of another paradise. 
I did look out the window and see that driving in this crap would be a PITA, and also an adventure.


----------



## bandit571

Yuck..









backyard,,before today's snowfall (going on, right now..)









USED to be the Gazebo…

Looking out the Kitchen window…before today's snowfall started in..









It be ugly out there….Honda plants are shutting down for tonight….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Supposed to get 7-inches of snow tonight. I doubt my guys will come in tomorrow. Too bad I live within walking distance of the shop. I could use a snow day too…


----------



## bandit571

Can't even see a city block…snow so hard….like a white fog. Supposed to get windy later, too…

Tain't fit for man nor beast out…..









good thing I intend to stay inside my house tonight…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy… I'm gonna need to get me a couple of those hedgehogs. I find myself doing more work on the Laguna tablesaw that could really benefit from a good featherboard. Thanks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

11 - 13 inches on top of what was on the ground by the time it moves out tomorrow, more coming in a couple of days…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to feel bad for myself about our weather. But you folks keep messing me up by pointing out how bad you have it. Most of our snow melted already, although we're supposed to get another big snow Thursday night. It's 35 now but is supposed to be about 57 tomorrow before the next round hits.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Winter storm's a comin! Gotta eat up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

What is this talk about GLOBAL WARMING?? Cause I ain't feeling it, and I am certain you guys North of me ain't feeling it either.


----------



## DonBroussard

WBBN - We are feeling it in the Deep South too, but not as cold as our friends to the north. It's predicted to be 14F at sunrise tomorrow. Today and tomorrow will count towards our annual 10 days or so of winter.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte it's why you moved 

@Stumpy - gotta keep that carb count up for running the snowblower!

It sounds like we are getting way more sleet than the weather guy let on earlier - at least I don't remember there being much sleet in the forecast. it is what it is at this point - I have to clean it either way. Just hoping the power stays on. /yawn/ thank goodness I've worked an extra half day or so in case it does go out.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…snow has stopped….even have some blue sky showing up…..still colder than a Siberian Bat's Ass…..

Level 2 Snow Emergency around here…..most places are closed for the day. Craig's Cordless Snowblower's battery died….waiting to charge up. About a foot of the new white crap on the ground….or rather..on top of the 6" that was already there….4 weeks to go…and counting.


----------



## controlfreak

> Winter storm s a comin! Gotta eat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


It is kind of funny, The only thing I can eat is the meat in the center. It's been a year now since I have eaten carbs but I still drink a few, Bandit that Guinness is looking awfully good!


----------



## bandit571

Brunch is a BIG STEAMING bowl of Beef Pho….washed down with a bottle of Guinness Extra Stout…

Door #1 is out of the clamps, squared up, sanded down….Door #2 is in the clamps..

Film @2300 hrs..


----------



## ssnvet

A blustery day out there eh?

Our snow followed by sleet turned into sleet followed by rain…. it's all going to freeze up tonight and our pvt. lane is going to be an ice rink.

Of course, my stash of salted sand is about 3 years old and hard as a rock.


----------



## bandit571

Door #1…..was a hair out of square..









Plane and a beltsander to fix….face of the panel needed filled and sanded..









Tried a bit better with Door #2…3rd hand to help out..









Turn this around, do corner #2…using a square as I went along…then…









Slide the panel in place….needed a mallet to get it settled down…Then glue up the other stile…









C clamps on each corner have a pair of these cauls/pads…to keep the joint glued up flat…then the forest of clamps shows up..









3 each way, plus the 4 c clamps…letting this sit a while…









Not too sure about this as a handle for the doors…we'll see.


----------



## mudflap4869

Breakfast was a bowl of hot Grape-nuts and milk. Followed by a lunch of Sugar snap peas and cauliflower dipped in ranch dressing. Supper will be leftover goulash from yesterday. Frugality is alive and well in this house. If you are cooking, it takes no longer to make a large kettle than a small one. Only heat the stove up once, then nuke leftovers. Especially if it is Gumbo or chili. 
Cabin fever got the best of me. So we bundled up and got out to go to wally-world. OH CRAP!!! Candy's Kia wouldn't even turn over. SO! We fired up the old F-150 and off we went. The first 1/4 miles was on our back roads. Slicker than snot. Then the highways were almost clear. DON"T try to get traction in the parking lots around here. Solidly packed down to ice worse than our back roads.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice doors, Bandit. We made some raised panels today too. They will be the sides of a cherry Shaker chest of drawers.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all!

I cleared driveways last night in hopes they would finish clearing themselves the rest of the way today if we got any sun. It looks like there's a bit but it's pretty cold still so that's probably wishful thinking on my part.

Appears I'll need to tackle the back patio again if I want to get into my shop before June.

@Matt sledgehammer?


----------



## bandit571

-1 degree outside…lots of sunshine going to waste…..Payday today….will pay a bunch of pills from this computer, too bleeding cold to go outside….might freeze something off.


----------



## Gene01

> -1 degree outside…lots of sunshine going to waste…..Payday today….will pay a bunch of pills from this computer, too bleeding cold to go outside….might freeze something off.
> 
> - bandit571


I could stand to lose a bit of something back there. But, it ain't gonna get frozen off around here. 60s and 70s all week. Well, Saturday will see 82.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

I'm a bit concerned about the condensation forming on the garage windows. Source of moisture is mostly snow melting off the cars. Not quite sure what to do (if anything) about it. I don't want rust forming on the tools I keep out there.

Any thoughts?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> -1 degree outside…lots of sunshine going to waste…..Payday today….will pay a bunch of pills from this computer, too bleeding cold to go outside….might freeze something off.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I could stand to lose a bit of something back there. But, it ain t gonna get frozen off around here. 60s and 70s all week. Well, Saturday will see 82.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## controlfreak

> Morning Nubbers,
> 
> I m a bit concerned about the condensation forming on the garage windows. Source of moisture is mostly snow melting off the cars. Not quite sure what to do (if anything) about it. I don t want rust forming on the tools I keep out there.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> probably wouldn't hurt to run a small dehumidifier in there, it might add some heat too.
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## rad457

> Morning Nubbers,
> 
> I m a bit concerned about the condensation forming on the garage windows. Source of moisture is mostly snow melting off the cars. Not quite sure what to do (if anything) about it. I don t want rust forming on the tools I keep out there.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I run a dehumidifier in my attached garage which is heated with an over head Radiant tube heater. Workshop has a Humidifier, in floor heating?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## boxcarmarty

> 60s and 70s all week. Well, Saturday will see 82.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene you suck…..


----------



## bandit571

> - woodbutcherbynight


I believe you could just keep the coffee…..


----------



## bandit571

Door #2 is out of the clamps…









And sitting with Door#1..









Door #1 now has hinges installed…









Have to add a plywood backer to the case….and pull it back into…square….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all… need extra coffee today.

Bandit… those are really nice looking raised panels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are some pretty doors.

Matt, our friend William was the one who had a fan blowing across his tools to stop condensation from forming on them. Not much you can do about the windows, aside from the DH, but even that may not stop the windows from being wet when it's really cold. Something that may help is not keeping it as warm out there when the outside temp is really low. Is your heater propane? Vented or non?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Here's a work in progress picture of the kiddo's play/ gaming room. I hang out in there too when not making sawdust or playing radio.










TV cabinet was pulled out of Mom and Dad's house before we sold it. The other cabinets I built. Wife has some painting left and then I can put the door back on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks neat Mike.


----------



## diverlloyd

Meatloaf, mashed tatters, creamed corn and green beans for dinner. It was very good minus I used to much onion in the loaf.


----------



## bandit571

Pizza Hut Epic Box for Supper….

Pulled the case back into square..









Glue and screw one edge into place….clamp to pull the rest into square…more glue and screws to keep it there..

Towel rod installed..









had to repair Door #2, AND add it's hinges…









Been one of THEM sort of days….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made a shop clock today so I'll never miss another beer break…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I made a shop clock today so I ll never miss another beer break…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Does it automatically alarm at beer:30?


----------



## bandit571

it's 5 o'clock…somewhere…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte would that ding every minute then?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I made a shop clock today so I ll never miss another beer break…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'll see your clock and raise you a Masking Tape holder.


----------



## mudflap4869

OK, ENOUGH! I am damned sick of this "Global Warming" lie. 23F for a local high! 
Our government keeps telling us that we are in a warming period. TELL IT TO TEXAS! 
Hell tell it to Oklahoma and all the states south of the 38th parallel. Do you think that there is not a reason why we don't believe a word of what comes out of the nations capitol? This is only typical of both political parties. 
Although I fully understand the people who invaded the capitol building, I disagree with their methods. Our declaration of independence obligates us to overthrow a government that suppresses the people, and today "WE THE PEOPLE" have just that kind of government. But how do we change that? I am not well enough educated to answer that question, yet it rides heavily upon my mind. We must each wrestle with that question and summons the courage to address it. END OF RANT!


----------



## rad457

Warm in these parts, close to freezing so it was BBQ steak on the Patio


----------



## Gene01

> OK, ENOUGH! I am damned sick of this "Global Warming" lie. 23F for a local high!
> Our government keeps telling us that we are in a warming period. TELL IT TO TEXAS!
> Hell tell it to Oklahoma and all the states south of the 38th parallel. Do you think that there is not a reason why we don t believe a word of what comes out of the nations capitol? This is only typical of both political parties.
> Although I fully understand the people who invaded the capitol building, I disagree with their methods. Our declaration of independence obligates us to overthrow a government that suppresses the people, and today "WE THE PEOPLE" have just that kind of government. But how do we change that? I am not well enough educated to answer that question, yet it rides heavily upon my mind. We must each wrestle with that question and summons the courage to address it. END OF RANT!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Totally agree!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

> - boxcarmarty


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all… TGIF….need more coffee


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….right knee is causing trouble, this morning..16 cloudy degrees outside…Finger Poke Clinic after Lunch…then see how the cabinet is coming along..


----------



## ssnvet

> Is your heater propane? Vented or non?
> - firefighterontheside


LPG and vented


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## mudflap4869

I ran for county sheriff in 1996 and thank God I lost. BUT, the majority of my platform was enacted by the winner. He had never researched what he had the authority do. He also didn't have the intestinal fortitude to enact many of they more radical ones. I would have charged room and board for those locked up, and attached their wages, property and tax returns to recover those costs. It is a legal action taken by some states, counties and cities. He constitution DOES NOT state that the taxpayer is required to support those convicted of a crime. I did study our constitution and our state laws before I put my name on the ballot. We now have a 50% improved sheriffs department. This just proves that if you are not satisficed with your elected officials, you don't just gripe, YOU need to get off your own ass and do something about it.


----------



## ssnvet

Any opinions on Dewars White Label?

It's on sale locally and I've never tried it.


----------



## rad457

Blended! enough said I found a Glenlivet Captains reserve on sale yesterday!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

We finally got above 32° about 10 o'clock this morning. First time in over 2 weeks. It is now 37° and may go higher yet today. All sunshine and no breeze so feels nice to be outside.

I am lucky that I do have a nice insulated / heated shop. Usually turn the thermostat down to around 60° at night so is easy to warm up to near 70° when I am working. The heater is in the corner pointing down the wall so I always have a fen running pushing the air to the other side of the shop. Have not had any problems with humidity and rust with all the moving air. I also park the 4-wheeler with the plow in there as well to melt the snow off it which adds humidity. Only problem is forgetting to squeegee the floor and freeze the garage door.


----------



## Gene01

> Blended! enough said
> 
> - Andre


Ditto.


----------



## diverlloyd

On sale is the best time try it. Liquor companies should make a sampling box of their products.


----------



## rad457

> On sale is the best time try it. Liquor companies should make a sampling box of their products.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Local place provides samples


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bandit571

Winter Wonderland? The Ice Show?









Every house has one of these..
Looking off my front porch…









Have to clean it cleaned up, so the mail can be delivered….









Looking to the North, along my city street…

Come on Spring….


----------



## bandit571

Cabinet has been sanded from 100 grit to 220 grit….and given a blended coat of stain….one stain was too light, the other too close to a Walnut…..will see how a 50/50 blend turns out…been out Laundry Detail, too….having a Guinness Extra Stout to relax a bit…one load is done, waiting on load #2 to exit washer, and enter dryer…until then..









Cheers!


----------



## rhybeka

got a few things knocked off the honey do list. Now I'm having to work my OT to build some slides for a test that has to be assigned on Monday morning. Nothing like cutting it close! I enjoy the challenge but there aren't enough hours in the day any more…

/EDIT/ I was mulling over my lego display boxes yesterday, trying to figure out how much material I'm going to need. Since these aren't going to be holding much weight (besides the boxes themselves, I'm thinking I could get away with using half inch ply. going to see if I can mock up my basic idea so I can figure out how much it'll set me back. I have 3/4" maple ply for this project but that just seems like major overkill.


----------



## bandit571

sanded and stained…









May leave them doors open…








And let this air out a bit…..kind of smelly, right now…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woodworking….what's that? Been too cold to heat up the shop.
Cindy got a few 12 pa is at Sams club. One was Guinness, but the other is a Kansas City company that I drink often. Haven't had this one before though.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning/Afternoon all…. getting my bluetooth keyboard connected to my TV so I can use it as a larger laptop screen. woohoo!


----------



## bandit571

Had to make a run to Wall E World…was out of hot dog buns, cheese, noodle soups, brushes…and Guinness!

40 pound bag of salt to spread on the back porch walk way…

had to get the essentials, right…

Cabinet has had two spots fixed, restained….then the entire cabinet has it's first coat of Clear Gloss Poly….


----------



## bandit571

Cabinet has been rubbed down, with 0000 steel wool….inside of the doors was still a bit too wet….will wait until tomorrow to do Coat #2…

One of the reasons I hate applying finish inside a closed box…..take FOREVER to get the dang smell to leave!

that box for the Stanley 45, Type 3 I built? Open the lid, and the stink about knocks you out…..

40 pounds of water softener salt spread out over the back patio….just to clear a 12" wide walkway….had 3"+ of ice out there….had to go along with a spade, and chop up the slushy chunks….then the snow blower to move the snow pack away from my car….Boss has to go along, tomorrow, when we get the taxes done….

Might hit 40s Wednesday…and rain…grrrr….Winter in Ohio…


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday… and all that jazz….

Worked a long day in the garage Saturday and have all the insulation up, except around the electrical panel… not 100% sure whether I want to rock right up to that or put a removeable plywood panel in above it.

I ordered a cheap ceiling fan off HD's web site and wired a branch off of my lighting circuit for that. I'm going to rough wire one add'l 20 amp ckt to a box in the attic to accommodate finishing that space off some day and then I can close up the wall. Going to try to book my helper on Saturday and if I can do that, I'll take a half vacation day on Friday so I can run the the wholesale drywall distributor and buy the rock for the walls (I save ~$4/sheet at this place).


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, Monday….leave it at that.

Morning to ya….


----------



## controlfreak

Not much shop time due to ongoing bedroom re do but scored a new Pottery Barn headboard at the outlet store marked down another 50%. It was new in box compared to the ones I usually find that look dirty and may have been hit by a forklift. Was able to glue up the tool tray bottom panel and rough cut the sides. A little fine tuning on the pieces and I will gave my Stanley 45 & 78 their first real workout, can't wait. Cold rain this morning but should see some sun later today. Sure wish Snoopy was still dancing instead of Monday. As always the cabinet looks great Bandit!


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I've been to the Pottery Barn outlet too and it seems really hit or miss as to whether or not something's there because it's just been discontinued or if it's fallen victim to wreckless handling by warehouse workers.


----------



## bandit571

Just back in from getting the Taxes done, and a trip to Wall E World with the Boss….

Do not owe any taxes to anybody. Not getting a refund from anybody…..Win for me…


----------



## bandit571

Just a box on the Bathroom wall..









But it was just me doing the install…sucker is heavier than it looked…to be held in place with one hand..









No wonder the camera is a tad shaky…..may try later, IF there is enough room for the tripod….kind of cramped in there…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice work!!


----------



## CFrye

Good job Bandit! Extra storage in the bathroom is always a bonus. Even better when it looks this good!


----------



## bandit571

Think I aught to post this as a "Project"? Maybe?


----------



## rhybeka

of course! Looks good, Bandit! Are you keeping the green paint?

tried chipping some ice off the back patio as it seems it's trying to melt… not a lot of headway, but minor.

Worked some more on my LEGO storage/display unit(s). I think I've decided instead of one large one it'll be two and they can reside on opposite sides of the room. mebbe. or I can start with one and stop there if it works out XD


----------



## bandit571

Green paint is up to the boss….it was that colour when we moved in….many moons ago…

I took 40 pound bag of water softener salt…and spread it on the back patio, yesterday….then a metal spade to chip…finally have a bare concrete path to the back gate…of course, the roof just happens to drip right about there, too….grr…

Boss has said…"NO!" to keeping that green paint….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> of course! Looks good, Bandit! Are you keeping the green paint?
> 
> tried chipping some ice off the back patio as it seems it s trying to melt… not a lot of headway, but minor.
> 
> Worked some more on my LEGO storage/display unit(s). I think I ve decided instead of one large one it ll be two and they can reside on opposite sides of the room. mebbe. or I can start with one and stop there if it works out XD
> 
> - rhybeka


I have 42 storage boxes of Lego bricks. Used to design for them many years ago.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Green paint is up to the boss….it was that colour when we moved in….many moons ago…
> 
> Boss has said…"NO!" to keeping that green paint….
> 
> - bandit571


PURPLE???


----------



## bandit571

Again…"NO!"......


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Again…"NO!"......
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## rad457

> Again…"NO!"......
> 
> - bandit571


Guess it's going to be Pink if it is a bathroom


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Again…"NO!"......
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Guess it s going to be Pink if it is a bathroom
> 
> - Andre


----------



## bandit571

Not happening….almost as bad as Red & Gold…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a rough shade of pink Bandit. Really makes the cabinet POP.

I scored a really nice vise a couple of weekends ago.


















It doesn't have a makers mark on it and I have no idea how old it is but for $25 and a 2 hour round trip I figured why not? No major rust and no cracks so it's a pleasure to have in the shop. All that was missing was the handle.

I fixed that issue over the weekend.

















The shaft came off a 1 inch hardwood dowel and had to be sanded down to 7/8 as I don't have a lathe. The end caps are Kentucky Coffee Tree that I cut into rough octagonal shapes and also sanded down on the belt sander. I'm not sure if I want to put a finish on it or just let it patina naturally from hand oil and sweat. It's a nice addition to the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…..and the remains of the day to meself…

First off, go and buy a can of Kilz Primer, and cover that green….need to then find a paint that will stand up to people "Standing up"......maybe a sort of splash guard?

Then spend a day ( or 3?) putting all the toys..er…tools, away…tidy up the shop a bit.









I did find a place to stash all of these…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice vise Mike. Good snag for that amount of money. I have a Craftsman that looks similar but I think it says Craftsman on the front. Wonder if Wards had a vise like that? They were good about not putting a brand name on.

Nice job too on the handle. Looks real nice.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch? Beef Rice-a-roni…with real diced Beef, peppers, onions, carrots, Tomatoes, and mushrooms….fried up until done, serve in a bowl with shredded cheese…washed down with a Guinness Draught Stout….


----------



## ssnvet

The zipper broke (beyond repair) on my nylon jacket, my M65 field jacket from my Navy days is badly grease stained, and my snowmobile jacket is too darn warm if the temp >15°F …... so I finally broke down bought a new work jacket.

Been wanting a Carhartt jacket for ages, but they're so stinkin' expensive I could never go there… until today, when I found Dungarees.com has Carhartt factory seconds for 1/3 off. Many reviews say people couldn't even find the defect, so I'm going to risk it.










I like the brown, but figured I better get it in black to better hide the dirt, as it's going to be my new work jacket.

Oh happy day.


----------



## rad457

Your going to like the jacket, I picked one up in 2014, showing a little wear an tear but still in wearable condition.
Prices have seemed to have increased slightly since then


----------



## boxcarmarty

Old Mill from Menards is twice the jacket as Carhartt and a whole lot cheaper…..


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…..uummmmm


----------



## ssnvet

> Old Mill from Menards is twice the jacket as Carhartt and a whole lot cheaper…..
> - boxcarmarty


I wish they had Menards in New England…. closest one to me is in OH. They only have a couple jackets listed on their web site, but I suspect they have a lot more offered in the stores.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> morning to ya…..uummmmm
> 
> - bandit571


Don't start with that foul language and stuff, it's early yet.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt me of my old coworkers bought a factory second blue jean shirt. It had a third sleeve in the center of the back. He used to wear it to have a good laugh.

Wood if you decide on wanting to get rid of some legos let me know, I would like to stick up for the toddler when she get old enough to play with them.


----------



## bandit571

Messy Bench..









Might have to take a day to put this all away?









And…..









Half good..half FUBAR?









and…









May just set the rip fence to 2-1/2"....and run them through….half to be used, half to be burned…









Find enough STRAIGHT sections…glue up into a panel of some sort?









Will see how this turns out….may be quite the firepit blaze….as soon as I can FIND the firepit, again…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Matt me of my old coworkers bought a factory second blue jean shirt. It had a third sleeve in the center of the back. He used to wear it to have a good laugh.
> 
> Wood if you decide on wanting to get rid of some legos let me know, I would like to stick up for the toddler when she get old enough to play with them.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Will do, I am surprised my ex didn't demand them somewhere along the way… LOL


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I've loved mine! I also have a pair of carhart bibs too that I unfortunately grew a bit out of this year. going to get back into those for next winter. I'd wear them in the shop when it got cold. I got those at Menards yeeeears ago. I wonder if their Old Mill is a knock off version?

Just checking in - hoping to get some shop time tomorrow as I'm off the paying job and the ice in front of my shop is about gone - hopefully today's temps and sun will finish it off. My day off includes a trainer work out, running a friend to colonoscopy, a car wash and detail on the SO's car, and I'm sure something else I'm forgetting soooo we'll see.

@AJ Once I'm done sorting mine I'll split what I have between you and Arlin


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Dropped the plow and ballast box off the truck last night, as I'm taking tomorrow afternoon off so I can haul 21 ten foot sheet rock panels. I'll park the truck in the barn when I get back and then use the mommy-mobile to pick up the panel lift rental at HD. My helper is lined up for all day Saturday, so watch for a progress report (assuming I survive).

Of course … rain/snow/slush is now in the forecast, so getting this all unloaded into the garage will be "interesting". Maybe if we get an early start we can beat the weather.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….ummmm….


----------



## bandit571

OWWW..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










what happens when the wrong push stick get rejected by the tablesaw…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uummmm…


----------



## controlfreak

Sorry about the hand there Bandit. That looks like it went bang and you counted to five real fast. Hope you heal up quick.

Came here looking for Snoopy so I know I have the right day.


----------



## ssnvet

Back by popular request….

HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## controlfreak

Its official then, beer me!


----------



## bandit571

By your command..


----------



## bandit571

Guess who showed up in my Email…..good old Ted and his 16K plans….marked it as Phishing Scam, and deleted.

What I was using…when the saw said…"NO!" 









The RED is paint…scraped off the Zero Clearance Overlay…..I painted the area where the saw blade comes up through a bright red…..more as a warning about a moving saw blade…
.








These are my normal 2 pushsticks….was in too big of a hurry to grab either one…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I have a local store that resells overstocks and shelf pulls. Everything is 40% or more off retail, I passed up a bunch of the 1500 piece lego sets today. If they had the original batcave or the space station I would have bought them. I told my brother and he left with a pirate ship and 3 big city sets along with another 5 or six small lego city sets. His cart was overflowing but he said his pirates will be pillaging the lego city Sunday evening.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> These are my normal 2 pushsticks….was in too big of a hurry to grab either one…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! Oven is heating up for biscuits. Supposed to be in the 60's today. Finish is going on the iPad holder and Mudflap's Kindle holder! WooHoo!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….will be doing a Carpet Cleaner thingy this afternoon….


----------



## Gene01

Got five trees planted yesterday. Added 3 ea. 7' T-bar stakes per tree and, ties today. It's just past noon and I'm pooped. A bit of dinner and a nap. I'll be back at shop work later. Bought a couple Little Giant knock offs from Harbor Freight. Should come in handy when it comes to insulation, wiring and hanging lights in the shop. One of them was used to get to the tops of those fence stakes to pound them in.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…a wee bit foggy outside…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Would that be any relation to a Dollar General?


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

Had a big push day with my helper on Saturday…. 9 hours later we had the remaining 30% of ceiling done and two of the three walls done (OHD wall has plywood sheathing in and out for sheer wall purposes).



















My thoughts on Roto-Zip type tools. They are the most awefullest power tools ever invented. The only thing worse than having one is not having one when you need it.


----------



## CFrye

Posted the iPad holder project.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, Monday, and March came in like a Lamb? Cardio Doctor Visit today….hand still hurts….

At least it has quit raining, for now….

Somehow, 2 of the 3 cutters for my Stanley #71-1/2 Router plane have gone MIA…..to replace just the 1/4" cutter, I had to order one from Veritas….$28 and change…..will see when it gets here…just didn't feel like making them myself…again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on a drying rack. Design in progress. Using up some scraps I had in shop.


----------



## rhybeka

looks like you all had good, busy weekends!

I did get started on my lap desk/ lego sorting board and I have the center square and pen rest all nibbled out. I need to get some more sanding disks for my ROS. It also looks like one of the glue joints was weakened by my routing or just age and has started coming apart on the one end. I believe I will be epoxying and clamping to see if that is successful before sanding again.

@Bandit Yeowch!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I need more weekend and less week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, work is coming along nicely on the garage. I'm down to my final punch list (with some pretty outstanding items) for my shed.

I called a guy with a portable saw mill only 20 minutes from my property asking how his pricing structure works, he said $1000/day. So I decided forget it, I ordered a Woodmizer this afternoon and it will be done sometime before my great grandkids retire (hopefully). Needless to say, I've got a little time on my hands to figure out how and where I want to set it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, what did you order? LT15, LX? What?


----------



## bigblockyeti

LX25 with the smallest engine, 7hp. I figure if it's not enough, I'll get something a little bigger after the warranty is up. I'm not planning on doing any production cutting, maybe 2-3 logs per month.


----------



## CFrye

We're in the ER in Tulsa. Jim has had what they believe to be a small aneurysm in his head. Waiting for more tests. Prayers appreciated.


----------



## mojapitt

Prayers coming your way, best wishes to Jim and yourself.


----------



## DonBroussard

What Monte said.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We're in the ER in Tulsa. Jim has had what they believe to be a small aneurysm in his head. Waiting for more tests. Prayers appreciated.
> 
> - CFrye


Praying for you BOTH.


----------



## controlfreak

> LX25 with the smallest engine, 7hp. I figure if it s not enough, I ll get something a little bigger after the warranty is up. I m not planning on doing any production cutting, maybe 2-3 logs per month.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If you need help " will work for wood" just saying.


----------



## controlfreak

> We're in the ER in Tulsa. Jim has had what they believe to be a small aneurysm in his head. Waiting for more tests. Prayers appreciated.
> 
> - CFrye


Prayers sent! Thinking of you all.


----------



## CFrye

Jim is resting. Hopefully doc will be in soon. Thank y'all for your love!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> LX25 with the smallest engine, 7hp. I figure if it s not enough, I ll get something a little bigger after the warranty is up. I m not planning on doing any production cutting, maybe 2-3 logs per month.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> If you need help " will work for wood" just saying.
> 
> - controlfreak


I'll keep that in mind. It won't be any time soon though with a lead time of 18-20 weeks. The sales guy said the bigger mills won't be available until 2022 for someone placing an order right now.

Tell Jim to take it easy, relax and hope for the best. Here's hoping to a favorable diagnosis and speedy recovery!


----------



## Gene01

Prayers for you both, Candy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Prayers for y'all…..


----------



## bandit571

tell the Old Codger to get well soon….just because I had a leaker in my brain, does NOT mean he has to as well….copycat.

Morning to ya. laundry Detail, without the shoptime, today…hand still a bit sore. Dead skin catching on EVERYTHING….


----------



## miketo

Hang in there, Jim and Candy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Pulling for Jim, stay strong Candy.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy… Prayer inbound for Jim. Please let him know we're all pulling for him.

Hockey Night in Mainiac Land update: The league manager said we were too good and re-assigned our best player in an effort to "balance the league". So we're on a mission to prove that our success was not due to one guy and so far we're 3-1 in the winter 2021 season. Yours truly even popped in a "gimme" last night. Right place-right time I guess.

Temps tanked to 5°F last night with 40 mph winds. Still super windy out today…. a good day to stay inside.

Tomorrow is a big day at the paying job. We're pitching a plan to the owners to move half of our manufacturing operations into the new facility 20 miles down the road. We desperately need the space and we need access to the higher population for potential employees. I'll have to see how far I stick my foot into "it" and whether or not I'll still be employed after the fact.


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes from us candy.


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck on that, Matt!

Whomever let our packaging engineers write their own powerpoints should be hung upside down by their toenails. Uuuugh. Unfortunately the learners won't know what I had to fix before they see it


----------



## ssnvet

> Whomever let our packaging engineers write their own powerpoints should be hung upside down by their toenails. Uuuugh. Unfortunately the learners won t know what I had to fix before they see it
> - rhybeka


That's funny.

My philosophy is to put lots of pictures in the training materials and then deliver the content via. my song and dance act…. that usually holds their attention (for at least a few seconds at least).


----------



## ssnvet

> Whomever let our packaging engineers write their own powerpoints should be hung upside down by their toenails. Uuuugh. Unfortunately the learners won t know what I had to fix before they see it
> - rhybeka


That's funny.

My philosophy is to put lots of pictures in the training materials and then deliver the content via. my song and dance act…. that usually holds their attention (for at least a few seconds at least).

1-2 cha-cha-cha


----------



## bandit571

It is healing..slowly..









Still hurts…


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt lol yeah… I guess these guys are job security. pictures are good but…. there's a balance.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit rest and heal. 
Butcher the metal component in your drying rack looks vaguely familiar. What was it?
Congrats on the pending sawmill Yeti!
Beka balance is a rare commodity in this day and age. 
Matt so much progress! What did you end up doing about a mask with your hockey helmet? (I know, random lol). 
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. The cause of Jim's brain bleed may never be known. As of yesterday afternoon the bleeding has stopped best they can tell on follow up CT. CT will not be repeated unless there is deterioration in his condition. He is sleeping a lot (that's restorative). It's going to be a long recovery. I won't go into all the details here. I will put more on Facebook. If you're not on FB and want to know more I am happy to answer questions via private message. If you'd like to send him a card he is at:

Saint Francis Hospital 
James Frye room# 10311
Tulsa, OK 74136
6161 S. Yale Avenue 
Again thank you for your support and prayers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Butcher the metal component in your drying rack looks vaguely familiar. What was it?
> 
> - CFrye


Not sure, found it in metal scrap bin at work. No rust and wasn't bent so I brought it home.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. The cause of Jim's brain bleed may never be known. As of yesterday afternoon the bleeding has stopped best they can tell on follow up CT. CT will not be repeated unless there is deterioration in his condition. He is sleeping a lot (that's restorative). It's going to be a long recovery. I won't go into all the details here. I will put more on Facebook. If you're not on FB and want to know more I am happy to answer questions via private message. If you'd like to send him a card he is at:
> 
> Saint Francis Hospital
> James Frye room# 10311
> Tulsa, OK 74136
> 6161 S. Yale Avenue
> Again thank you for your support and prayers.
> 
> - CFrye


Good to hear he is doing better.


----------



## bandit571

This be a Camel Day?

Family Doctor visit this morning….see ya in 2 months!......then a road trip or two…too nice of a day to just sit around the house…and read the latest Grist Mill that came in the mail, today..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## controlfreak

Thirsty Thursday to all!


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt lol yeah… I guess these guys are job security. pictures are good but…. there s a balance.
> - rhybeka


It's all about the cha-cha-cha :^p


----------



## CFrye

Hola Nubbers. 
Video Matt. We need video of the cha cha cha!
I came home this morning. Before I left the hospital I told Jim to behave himself. I was rewarded with a tiny head shake 'No'. Will go back soon. Keep those prayers and positive vibes rolling.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I agree with Candy - video or it doesn't happen!

Glad he is still able to pull some shenanigans, Candy. you've both had a rough few weeks.

/sigh trying to tell a client their deadline is no bueno.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….used to remember when today being a FRIDAY meant something good…..now, just another day….

Not a cloud in the sky, this morning, supposed to warm up a bit….we'll see..

Where's Snoopy?


----------



## controlfreak

Just another day until Snoopy shows up! I hope he doesn't get canceled anytime soon.

Looks like a beautiful weekend in the making here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just another day until Snoopy shows up! I hope he doesn t get canceled anytime soon.
> 
> Looks like a beautiful weekend in the making here.
> 
> - controlfreak


Saw his shadow this morning???


----------



## bandit571

Wondering whether to start a Blog about this latest box build? After all, it is just a box…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wondering whether to start a Blog about this latest box build? After all, it is just a box…...
> 
> - bandit571


Whose leg you trying to pull??


----------



## Redoak49

Always interested in seeing a new and different box build.


----------



## DonBroussard

> Wondering whether to start a Blog about this latest box build? After all, it is just a box…...
> 
> - bandit571


As long as it meets the minimum requirement for the number of included boards . . .


----------



## Gene01

> Wondering whether to start a Blog about this latest box build? After all, it is just a box…...
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> As long as it meets the minimum requirement for the number of included boards . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


LOL!!!


----------



## CFrye

Napoleon came back to the hospital with me to see his daddy. He's not sure what to make of all this stuff. Only one person has said anything about him. A man in the waiting room asked if he's a rescue. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Been a bit busy…may get the blog going after Supper…

From something like this…









To something like this…









Back is now a bit sore….this is the underside of the lid…Topside?









Needs trimmed for square….back panel?









Not too bad…but..









We can do better…

Side panels are now glued up…









Panel #1 and…









#2…..busy day…


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been started….even has a "Back Story"......May have to download Paul Sellers Plans again…..as I gave the last set away with "Iron Foot".....research time….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Blog has been started….even has a "Back Story"......May have to download Paul Sellers Plans again…..as I gave the last set away with "Iron Foot".....research time….
> 
> - bandit571


What is the box going to hold???


----------



## bandit571

Sellers had it for pencils and stuff…






















































We'll see how this one turns out…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sellers had it for pencils and stuff…
> 
> We ll see how this one turns out…
> 
> - bandit571


Where do the napkins go??


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….appears to be yet another News Spammer afoot…..grrrrrr..

Carry on…I'll be in the area all day….


----------



## Gene01

> Carry on…I ll be in the area all day….
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks for the heads up. Give me a few minutes to get my foot locker straightened away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Praying for Mudflap today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday, Don!


----------



## mojapitt

Definitely praying for Mudflap


----------



## bandit571

About 2 hours or so in the shop….feet are getting crampy, back hurts…might have done a little bit of woodworking…Maybe? Film @ 2300 hrs


----------



## controlfreak

Started laying out a crude plane till so I can make room for a future tool cabinet on the wall. That led to moving the new bench to make room for the TS. It was then that I decided it would save room and time if the TS and bench were the same height for out feed and not having to move out of the way. Took 11/16" off the leg bottoms to make it happen. I guess it counts as shop time.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…









Doors were opened today….so I could put a couple planes away…









They had a rather busy day…









The No. 9 at work…and..









The No. 11 Junior Jack…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a package from Texas that was covered in snow, somebody down there is watching my dog… That's creepy…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Started laying out a crude plane till so I can make room for a future tool cabinet on the wall. That led to moving the new bench to make room for the TS. It was then that I decided it would save room and time if the TS and bench were the same height for out feed and not having to move out of the way. Took 11/16" off the leg bottoms to make it happen. I guess it counts as shop time.
> 
> - controlfreak


Time well spent.


----------



## CFrye

Creepy or not that's a great portrait of Checkers!


----------



## mojapitt

Gary is getting very good with those pictures in wood


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## ng80092a

I made a small project before, and my biggest problem was to make a small support stable by then, it just feel I didn't do it wrong.

I've searched the past days for videos on how to make a support stable (not woobling/rocking) but all I've seen so far are more technical details and creative ideas. How to execute them and keep elements ortogonal or with the same height is a different story.

For example I'm trying to assemble a simple support with 4 columns and a small table

I used a tool to make sure the column and the table are ortogonal. But tested and the table is not exactly horizontal.
And I'm not sure how do I place the other 3 columns in a way that the table stay horizontal, and all have the same height (it depends on screwing precision I believe).

Is there a video on how to do something simple like this properly?

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## CFrye

ng welcome to Lumberjocks and the land of Stumpy Nubbs. A picture would help (me, at least).


----------



## bandit571

Best way to get all four legs to sit level on the floor….

Set the assembled table on some place flat, big enough for the table to sit on.

Find the shortest of the legs, add a shim until the table no longer rocks….may be a second leg is also needed to be shimmed a bit…

Remember them Compasses that you used to drawer a circle with, back in school? Go to the leg with the most shims under it. Set the compass / scribe to the space between the floor and the bottom of that leg.

Go around the other three legs, make a line ( without change the setting on the scribe) that line is where you will trim the three longer legs to…...

Recheck if needed….Depending on how well you cut the lines…..try to split the lines, that way you will have a hair extra to work with, IF needed.

Top of table should then be flat to the floor, and NOT rock….


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya! And the remains to meself….

Trying to let the grain wrap around this box I am building….









Getting pretty close..









Ya think?


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry Gang… Snoopy was in the Big Apple visiting daughter #2.

Turned out she wanted my help making a display stand for an art assignment about "memories". She's screen printing a series of family sketches with a translucent ink and wants to hang them in a house shaped display frame. I told her there was no way we could do this in her tiny apartment with craft store supplies, but that it would be an no-brainer in the woodshop. So she came home with me for the weekend and…





































Finished it up in 4 hours and things were going very well until we both got tired and testy :^o

The whole thing breaks down and packs flat for transport and storage. She's taking the train back tonight. Hopefully I'll get pics of the finished project when she's done.


----------



## controlfreak

Looking good Matt and we shall forgive Snoopy this once.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt very neat! can't wait to see it

@NG welcome! and from what you are describing, Bandit's suggestion would fit your bill. It's not that the item isn't level, it's the surface it's resting on isn't exactly level.

Got the second cat room gate parts cut, two coats of tung oil put onto my lego/laptop lap desk to get it ready for a layer of topcoat epoxy and some 1×1 tiles, and finally, got some of my 'scrap' plywood cut for the drill press stand. I'm still going to have to get another sheet but it'll be worth it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Daughter No. 2's project looks very sharp. It looks a lot like your recent garage project. Coincidence? I think not. As for Snoopy, I just figured that last Friday was his flex day. He deserves a day off every now and then.


----------



## ssnvet

Saw this posted on the Den of Tools FB page…. Ooooooops!!


----------



## CFrye

^^^Splatter art. I hear it's all the rage ;-)


----------



## PCDub

Earthquake? or forklift accident?


----------



## bandit571

Dealing with a spikey BP today…..Clonidine in effect….see how it goes….down, I hope.

Shop is closed, today…..Boss' Orders….
I did get the toys laid out…for tomorrow..









Details?









Should do the job..for now..


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt wonder what string of profanities was uttered and what kind of white washed jokes were made.

I'm getting the shop in shape to do some projects. That means cleaning up all the wifes stuff that is up for sale. We have lots to get rid of so I can have may shop back.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ^^^Splatter art. I hear it's all the rage ;-)
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## controlfreak

> Earthquake? or forklift accident?
> 
> - PCDub


The fork lift is there but camouflaged now with white paint. Now you know why they block the aisles on either side of where they are working with a lift.


----------



## bandit571

0500hrs start time this morning….result?









2 corners dryfitted….









And still have 2 to go..









Back started hurting…gave up for the day….maybe…


----------



## bandit571

Looks like Cricket removed all them "News" spammers…..


----------



## controlfreak

> Looks like Cricket removed all them "News" spammers…..
> 
> - bandit571


That's a full time job lately.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looks like Cricket removed all them "News" spammers…..
> 
> - bandit571


I had a fried spam and cheese sammich…..


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a Nissin Seafood Ramon Noodle bowl to cook up

was getting into a groove, tonight..


















Got one more corner to dovetail…









Hopefully a bit better than this one…


----------



## bandit571

Twas good to the last shot…









Was a Christmas present for one of my Grandsons….the bottles behind the Jameson?









Belong to another Grandson….


----------



## ssnvet

Spent the afternoon surveying the electrical power distribution at our new building and nothing matches the prints.

Go figure :^o


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Spent the afternoon surveying the electrical power distribution at our new building and nothing matches the prints.
> 
> Go figure :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Turn upsidedown


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Saw this posted on the Den of Tools FB page…. Ooooooops!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Worked on the overnight freight team at Home Depot about 20 years ago. That never should have happened. It looks like someone put a pallet with cut shrink wrap back up, or someone went up, cut the wrap to access a bucket and never rewrapped the pallet. It the latter is true, they should have unloaded the pallet by hand and not used the reach truck.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….62 cloudy degrees outside, still breezy….rain later?

Drawer Building 101 maybe after Lunch?


----------



## miketo

> Spent the afternoon surveying the electrical power distribution at our new building and nothing matches the prints.
> 
> Go figure :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Doing the same thing on our trawler. I have the factory plans but the first owner added more switches and redundancy. Nothing makes sense, and it doesn't really work as it should. Sigh.


----------



## ssnvet

We have a guy who "used" to work in our woodshop (where we build crates and pallets) who took out Modine heaters with a fork truck on two occasions… each time causing LPG leaks that required the building to be evacuated and the fire department to be called.

Last time I saw him working in the woodshop, he was out in the yard picking up all the boards from a lift of lumber he had just accidentally dumped.

The production manager finally had to pull his fork truck card and transfer him to the box shop.

All that to say, some people can drive fork trucks and some can't


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that's why good as-builts are critical. We had a person hired to just make sure drawings were accurate.


----------



## bandit571

Drove a forklift for over 40 years ( best way to acquire Spinal Stenosis) and saw a LOT of…."brain dead drivers"

A Shipping Clerk loading a "pup" trailer…never bothered to place the jackstand under the front of the trailer…first trip in, with an 8' tall stack of FULL hose reels…..And stood the trailer up on it's nose, with the tips of the forks poking out the front of the trailer…hitting the pavement…..


----------



## rad457

Kinda like off loading Quads from trailer when it is not hooked up to the truck, no problem with the first one


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, that's why good as-builts are critical.
> - Monte Pittman


I'm the lucky one who gets to draft the "as built" prints now. Today's fun is wrapping my head around the HVAC prints. This building was the local newspaper's printing and office facility and the air circulation, filtering and humidity controls associated with that operation are pretty massive (seven roof-top units on a building that was only 39,000 s.f.). I'm guessing that the paper handling required tight controls and the ink produced noxious fumes.

Half of the system is inoperable and so old that we can't get parts to repair. So we need to figure out what's what so we can plan the demo of unused ductwork and re-use the electrical distribution for the machinery we want to install. The building is fed with 1,600 amps of 480 3-ph, so we've got power out the ying-yang…. just need to plan out how to tap it without messing up the infrastructure we need to keep or spending a fortune.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm rolling through, right now….trying to send it off to the South East….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Think the cat has right idea.


----------



## bandit571

Sir Oliver agrees…


----------



## bandit571

It be in the clamps, for tonight..









Even used a brush to spread the glue around better…









Clamp Forest….

Drab, dreary, wet day outside, today….at least tomorrow is scheduled to be a FRIDAY! I think….


----------



## rad457

*Even used a brush to spread the glue around better*
Careful there ya getting into that "Fine Wood Working" area


----------



## bandit571

Heaven Forbid…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Even used a brush to spread the glue around better*
> Careful there ya getting into that "Fine Wood Working" area
> 
> - Andre


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….This is a FRIDAY, is it not?


----------



## bigblockyeti

It is and thank goodness for that!

I changed my order with Woodmizer from an LX25 with a 7hp engine to an LX55 with a 14hp engine. I was already fearing the speed with which I would out grow it or tire of having too little power, I hope I made the right choice. Luckily it did not change my manufacturing date of 7/8 which will place it ready for pickup less than two weeks later at the closest agents location.


----------



## ssnvet

> Morning to ya….This is a FRIDAY, is it not?
> - bandit571


Oh ya!


----------



## controlfreak

Paging Snoopy!

I am working on a plane till and my dovetails are God awful. I thought I had them figured out but oh well, its a prototype and obviously I need the practice. I have put my magnetic guide away and free handing the cuts one this one. Trying to be rid of the "training wheels"


----------



## ssnvet

I'm picking away at hanging the rock for the last garage wall myself. Last night was my second session and I managed to put up two 10' panels… after which I sat in a lawn chair, admired my work and thought deep thoughts :^D

I'm getting back into the saw mill build. As soon as I've got the rock mudded and taped and painted, I'm setting it up in the garage and pressing on for final assembly of the carriage.

Spring will likely be springing by then, and I'll have to turn my attention to finishing up the siding. But if I have it set up, I can putter away in the evenings on it.


----------



## rad457

> Paging Snoopy!
> 
> I am working on a plane till and my dovetails are God awful. I thought I had them figured out but oh well, its a prototype and obviously I need the practice. I have put my magnetic guide away and free handing the cuts one this one. Trying to be rid of the "training wheels"
> 
> - controlfreak


LOL! ya I find if I haven't cut any for awhile the first set are bad but by the 4th look okay As Krenov said they are your Finger Prints!


----------



## bandit571

One more glue up to wait around on…









Filler strip for along the bottom of the box…Got a start on the drawer, too









0900 start time, 1200hrs quitting time…plus laundry done…working way to hard, for a Friday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. I've been a little absent. Goings on with my 10 year old son have been stressful. His behavior has had some ups and downs, especially at school. He's now being sent to a special school for children with all kinds of issues. Hopefully this can help him begin to manage his problems. I hope all are well.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Uncle Arthur decided to do the "Wake UP" this morning…...in my hands. May try to finish a drawer build, later, today…...


----------



## miketo

Best wishes, Bill. That has to be stessful.


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Saturday folks. Doing some yard work and sneaking in some shop time. Giving dovetails another practice round. I took my time this morning and I have a real good pin board to show for it. If I can do the same for the tail board I my call it a victory!

Looking good @Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer is sitting in the clamps, waiting on glue to cure..









Lid has been rough shaped…









So…just waiting on the drawer…









Getting a little better with them dovetails..









Had a dado on the wrong face of one of the sides….had to go back and make a new side from scratch..Grrrr

Much better when they are on the correct face..









Makes installing a back easier…









May have earned that Guinness today…


----------



## bandit571

Kind of quiet around here, tonight….

next Tuesday, I go see a Cardio Doctor about getting a "Watchman" installed in my heart…...and get off these bloodthinners. They do these over at OSU Wexxner….and get yet another hole in me leg…..


----------



## bandit571

And…one more post…just to hit the big 28,000 mark…...just a neewbie?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And…one more post…just to hit the big 28,000 mark…...just a neewbie?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## controlfreak

Congrats on 28K Bandit!

I almost had "a groove on the wrong side moment" yesterday. I put a tail board in the vise but was thinking pins. I slid the fret saw in and pulled one stroke before my brain said "lets think about this". All the waste gets an x on both sides now.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. as I'm sure you well know, parenting is one heck of a hard job. Hope the new school helps your boy. Stay strong !


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today….4 thin slices of "Italian Everything Bread" ( Wall E World Bakery)

each pair of slices topped with 2 deli thin slices of Ham, a slice of Swiss Cheese, and 2 slices of Deli thin Turkey….

Washed down with a Diet Mountain Dew…..Light Lunch….


----------



## CFrye

Bill, you and Cindy hang in there. Praying for you. 
Bandit, at least that Oops was not on the grain-wrapped piece! I've heard and read good things about the Watchman. Hope it works great for you. 
Mudflap is still in the ICU. They're changing a few things in his treatment. Praying for improvement. I have passed on all your well wishes and prayers. Thank you so much!


----------



## bandit571

Batteries on the Sugar Checker were getting too low…off to Wall E World for a pair of new ones…Last night's reading was 202….this morning's was 132….Must have been that extra Guinness last night? Nah…..


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shoptime…no laundry, today…









Hinges installed..









Handles installed…and..
.








Stain brushed on, and wiped down….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday, leave it at that….


----------



## miketo

Thank you for the update, Candy. Sending lots of positive karma your way.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…

Ya know what they say about New England? If you don't like the weather, stick around for an hour and it'll change.

Mid 50s on Friday. 10°F this a.m.

We have some concerns about getting 53' trailers into the alternate loading docs at the new facility. These docs were an after thought and access is not as open as would be ideal. We weren't really that worried about it at first, as these docs were going to be a.) infrequently used b.) primarily used by our own drivers. But now that we're looking to move manufacturing operations into this building, we may need to use these alternate docs on a daily basis.

Lines on paper are one thing, but the proof is in the "parking" .... so this a.m. we had one of our trucks rendezvous with us on site and we parked a car where the corner of the new addition is going to be and had the driver try parking his rig a couple of different ways.

Yup …. it's tight. And of course the fact that the employee entrance is right where the driver turns around doesn't help much either….

I couldn't feel my ears by the time were were done, but we got some valuable info. out of the exercise, so I guess that's what matters most.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^Will you be seeing only day cab tractors or will you see any and everything (including tractors with monster sleepers) pulling in and dropping off/picking up? I know the latter can be quite a challenge, especially for drivers that haven't visited before.


----------



## bandit571

IF there aren't Dock Leveler pits in the doors….It is a simple matter to cut a new pit, at a better location, and move the dock opening there….Even better IF the building is steel sided. And..no old pit to fill in….

Have had the "pleasure" of doing such a job…..One factory decided to add an enclosed loading dock to the side of there existing building…..where an existing open air dock was….no walls, no roof, no pits….and they want 2 new dock levelers installed…FUN….

Box has been hand sanded to 320 grit, glue spots repaired….letting things dry, new wash coat of stain..


----------



## GaryC

um….


----------



## CFrye

Gary! Beware, I here there's a creepy dog watcher in Texas.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..Monday, leave it at that….
> 
> - bandit571


Agreed, shop foreman came back after 12 days off dealing with his sick wife. OMG, now I need a vacation.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….remains of the day to meself…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning again…

I think we'll be OK with the proposed dock locations. The shipments to and from the 2 docks on the side that's tight will primarily be day drivers in tractor trailers. Our drivers get on the road very early, so that traffic should be gone by the time first shift arrives.

Not ideal, but not impossible. Anyone coming long haul overnight in a sleeper cab can go to one of the 5 docks on the other side of the building where there is much more room.

Latest bomb drop…. my shining star designer…. super bright young guy…. super productive…. excellent work ethics…. with a BS in Mech. Eng. from a good school dropped his notice last night. He's making a "career change" and taking a pay cut to become a…. get this…. cannabis cultivator. Says he wants to "work with his hands more". :^o

I can't help but feel that in 25 years they'll finally have researched the effects of pot (virtually none has been done to date due to it's listing as a schedule 1 drug by the Feds) and that industry will get smashed the same way the Tabaco industry was. I can't imagine investing my entire life's work into getting the kiddies high. :^(

If it's truly a drug with medical benefits, then perhaps the FDA should regulate it as such and prevent its abuse. Here in Mainiac land, any 18 y.o. high school student can spend $50 for a consult with a nurse practitioner, declare that they feel anxiety and whala! they get a med card (with no expiration date) that gives them access to pot in any form or potency (and this aint grandpa's mexican)... which of course, they're more than happy to pass on to their underage buddies. The high school is so rampant with it that they want to get rid of the school resource officer so half the class doesn't wind up in trouble with the juvenile justice system and the schools administrators get a shellacking by the voters. Better mom and dad don't know what's really going on in there.


----------



## bandit571

varnish has been brushed on…pills taken, and then bagged up. Cardio Doctor visit at 1115 hrs. Then Boss has errands to run….and maybe Lunch?

may try to rub out the varnish, later….need to get a better set of pictures, for a PIP…

ya'll be burning daylight….time to get up and moving around…


----------



## bandit571

Depending on when Medicare gives the "OK".....then they will schedule the Watchman…...maybe 3 weeks from now…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Depending on when Medicare gives the "OK".....then they will schedule the Watchman…...maybe 3 weeks from now…
> 
> - bandit571


Okay I am no medical professional so I had to look this up.

https://www.watchman.com/en-us/how-watchman-device-works.html

Don't think I will ever have this issue, I have an ex wife that ripped that part of my heart up.


----------



## BB1

So, new store location with new ownership for a hardwood source. Found some nice cherry for a table project.









Plus they had scrap bins with a sign that $8 for all you can carry. Haha - I think I could have carried more, but pleased with this pile…even more so when they didn't charge me even the $8 given the cart of cherry I bought. 









Guessing I'll be a repeat customer!


----------



## CFrye

Are you going to share this new hot spot BB or keep it to yourself?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Are you going to share this new hot spot BB or keep it to yourself?
> 
> - CFrye


he could tell you but then it would be awkward between you two. You would know, he would know, he would know that you know. You would know that he knows that you know.

ya know???


----------



## boxcarmarty

BB, is this new hot spot just south of St Louis???


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Just hopping through to say hey….lots going on…not much of it good….

@Bill I hope it helps him - along with any counseling with coping skills he gets.

@Candy *hugs* pass it on to Jim!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya….34 FOGGY degrees here…..Might get to the 60s, later today…


----------



## BB1

Haha…no secrets with LJ. 
OP Domestic & Exotic Lumber Sales 
Moved location in Springfield Missouri (now just west of the Grizzly store). 
Website still in the works but gives the background on the new owners and location: http://www.ophardwoods.com/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Thursday morning, the Boss and I are both heading out to get "The Jab"..

This is getting posted over in Projects…..should have enough pieces of wood to Qualify..


















Tried to get the grain to wrap around…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks everybody. Sean's new school has been a great thing so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> BB, is this new hot spot just south of St Louis???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Didn't get it from me.


----------



## CFrye

Hey y'all. Jim was taken off life support and he died quietly this evening. I posted a blog in his name. Y'all are closer than his real family and he loved you dearly. So do I.


----------



## mojapitt

Heartbroken for you Candy. His humor will be greatly missed.

Our prayers go out to you.


----------



## Festus56

Saddened to hear Candy. Even though I never got to meet him and you I considered you both a friend and he will be missed. Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey y'all. Jim was taken off life support and he died quietly this evening. I posted a blog in his name. Y'all are closer than his real family and he loved you dearly. So do I.
> 
> - CFrye


I am sorry for your loss, he will be missed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry Candy. I will miss him forever. I'm proud to have known him.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## rad457

Was going to post this for Bandit but here is to Mudflap! RIP


----------



## bandit571

Condolences….Candy….will miss the old goat…..


----------



## rhybeka

What Monte, Bill, and Bandit said, Candy. I'll miss Jim forever too. /hugs/ and God's peace to you.


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences Candy.


----------



## controlfreak

So sorry for your loss Candy.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Phyllis and I extend our sincere condolences. We treasure the memories of the times we spent with you and Jim.


----------



## miketo

My condolences to you and your family, Candy. Mudflap will be missed.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh no!!!

Candy, I'm so sorry to hear this. I must have been asleep at the wheel as I didn't realize his condition was so critical. Broken hearted for your loss and praying for the comfort that can only come from above. +

Jim's teasing and humorous chiding always brought a smile to my face…. In a world laden with the chronically offended, it was like a breath of fresh air. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## diverlloyd

What's everyone having for dinner? I'm looking for ideas, we are thinking tacos at my house.

Wood one of my college classmates mom would send him letters filled halfway with glitter. He was the person who would tear off the end of a envelope and blow in it to open it. Every time it would be a glitter bomb and we would get a good laugh out of glitter raining down upon him.


----------



## bandit571

Dirty Rice, with Red Beans & Smoked Sausage

24 WINDY snowy degrees outside…white is basically melting as soon as it lands…might get up to 60mph wind gusts..

Boss and I got our "Jabs" this morning….no problems, so far, get Jab #2 on 8 APR 21…..

Out of lumber for any new Projects, right now….


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all for your love. Taking things one day at a time. Plans are being made. I'll let you know when a service will be. It might not be until next month. Jim's remains are being cremated so there is no rush. Thank you all for being his online family. He loved y'all dearly. Even you Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

He WAS a stud!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> He WAS a stud!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


+1


----------



## bandit571

+2^


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like he was happily married as well.

Candy , based on Jim's postings you two had something special between you both. Thanks for including us in your thoughts.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya

This IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

Storm seems to have left the area…..might get into the 50s this afternoon….


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry to be tardy…. they seem to be expecting me to actually work lately :^o

Happy Friday to all


----------



## HerbC

Candy, sorry to hear of Jim's passing. Praying for you and the family.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Candy.

trying to get my stuff together to get packed and out of town! looking forward to a sunny weekend with my parents. second load of laundry is in now, and I'm debating on what leatherworking tools I'm going to need to take as my mom is going to help me get a start on this apron.

we've been getting quotes on getting our ducts cleaned so we can get vent covers put back on (don't ask, long story) so the cats won't keep trying to put their toys down them. we're up to about 1800 to have the vents replaced (special order), the duct runs sealed (asbestos tape that has to be covered) so they can be cleaned. Wow. so much for being a quick simple job!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch…consists of leftover Dirty Rice, with Red Beans and Sausage….

Teaser for later..









Had a stack of 1xs scraps…..got tired of looking at them….maybe a cutting board? We'll see…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka take all the leather tools. It's better to have extra tools then not have the ones you need.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lunch…consists of leftover Dirty Rice, with Red Beans and Sausage….
> 
> Teaser for later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a stack of 1xs scraps…..got tired of looking at them….maybe a cutting board? We ll see…
> 
> - bandit571


I duuno, seems like you went skimpy on the clamping….

LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

I agree you have space for at least another six clamps.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps will be coming off, today….Laundry Detail….New Sanding belt to be installed, too.

Morning to ya….

Brunch was pills, and Cinnamon Swirl Toast, with butter.

Getting into the mid 50s this afternoon…..60s the rest of the coming week…


----------



## bandit571

Laundry is in the washer…clamps removed….made a LOT of sawdust….in less than an hour…Film @1300hrs..

(Another project with some "DNA" applied?)


----------



## bandit571

Fresh DNA..









Panel was stuck to the vise's jaws…one whack to free it…
.








Later, the panel fall off the bench ( didn't like the beltsander?) hit the floor, and did the splits….just made things easier to flatten…Then a dry fit..









Then glue, 4 cauls, and 9 clamps…not counting the vise..









waiting on the washer to get done, transfer the load over to the dryer….while waiting on glue to dry..









May do a Blog about this board?


----------



## diverlloyd

Biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast here with a side of cheesy eggs.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I agree you have space for at least another six clamps.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Exactly


----------



## bandit571

Seafood Ramon Noodles for lunch….

Boss wants to go and BUY a 10×10 Steel Shed for the backyard…..the old "Shed-in-aBox" was basically destroyed, between the 10" of snow, and the 50mph winds….

Then she wants a new gazebo Same thing happened to the old one as the shed…


----------



## CFrye

I found this package of Jim's reading glasses today. 

















I could be wrong, but I do believe he used the bandsaw to open it! :-D


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy that's safer then the table saw or a chainsaw.

I have just pulled out some strawberry cupcakes from the oven. They look good and I will go easy on the icing.


----------



## rad457

Safer than the Table Saw I use a Chisel which explains the box of Band-aids in the Shop!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I found this package of Jim's reading glasses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I do believe he used the bandsaw to open it! :-D
> 
> - CFrye


Why am I not surprised????


----------



## CFrye

> Candy that's safer then the table saw or a chainsaw.
> 
> I have just pulled out some strawberry cupcakes from the oven. They look good and I will go easy on the icing.
> 
> - diverlloyd


You are so right AJ! I bet those cupcakes are yummy!


> Safer than the Table Saw I use a Chisel which explains the box of Band-aids in the Shop!
> 
> - Andre


Andre I hope you never need more than bandaids. Scary just thinking about that!



> I found this package of Jim's reading glasses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I do believe he used the bandsaw to open it! :-D
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Why am I not surprised????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I know, right!?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely safer than using a knife.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy the cupcake was good that I had, I downed one when I walked by them. I'm hoping the little one will help ice them when we get back home.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit did you order Spam again??


----------



## mojapitt

You've read good reviews on it because they block people like me that post what a total ripoff it is. I wish they could criminally prosecute them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You've read good reviews on it because they block people like me that post what a total ripoff it is. I wish they could criminally prosecute them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah I would like to see them prove in court they have the plans for my Twin Tablesaw build. No plans exist as I am the one made it, you think I would know right??


----------



## bandit571

Flagged and Blocked…..good thing I have the firepit going tonight..

$450+ for a 8' x 10' steel shed, landscape timber to sit on, and gravel for the timber to sit on…Lowes will delivery it tomorrow….up to me to assemble the dang thing….may need a bit of help….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Flagged and Blocked…..good thing I have the firepit going tonight..
> 
> $450+ for a 8 x 10 steel shed, landscape timber to sit on, and gravel for the timber to sit on…Lowes will delivery it tomorrow….up to me to assemble the dang thing….may need a bit of help….
> 
> - bandit571


If I lived closer, would be there in morning. Beats going to work plus we can drink on the job.

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..not a cloud in the sky, this morning….waiting to see IF Lowes does indeed deliver on Sunday mornings…

Cricket seems to have already "consumed" the spam….


----------



## diverlloyd

All that spam can't be good for cricket.


----------



## miketo

I don't want to actually jail spammers. I think just a light maiming will suffice.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like I may have a job for that Work-a-Mate….have some timbers to cut to length, for the shed to sit on…a pair of 2×6 x 10' need to be cut for the 8' length of the sides….minus the width of the 2×6 x 10's across the front and back…..Might even use a handsaw….









Might do the trick….
Work-a-mate has sat outside for a few seasons…









Everything works, maybe later I'll replace the plywood top…right now, it just has to hold onto a pair of 2×6s will I cut them to length…

Site of the new shed?









8' x 10' square…gable ends are the 10' sides, along with the door….shed it will replace?









Scrapyard. will cut this down to size, and haul away….have a Gazebo to do the same with…









May have a use for the corner posts….out in front, where the sidewalk comes through the hedgerow…maybe?

We' ll see….first need that Blue Truck to show up,,,need a few items off of it…


----------



## rad457

Bandit, you may want to get the actually size before committing to any foundation cutting, last time I bought one of them sheds it was a lot smaller than advertised?


----------



## bandit571

First…the crate has to get to my place….THEN I'll see about the footprint it will need…at least the area is as flat as I can get…..


----------



## bandit571

Crate finally showed up…two people and a two-wheeler to try to get the box into the backyard….didn't quite fit the gate. 4 bags of gravel….and the four 2×6 x 10's…..truck wasn't even able to get down the alley….had to use the lift truck….have now had my Cardio for today…..start in the morning….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all. Mid 60s and blue skies here in Mainiac land. Decided to put some siding up.










East side is almost 1/2 done.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> East side is almost 1/2 done.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that vinyl or fiber cement board? Man do I wish I could do vinyl on my shed but it has to match the house per the oppressive HOA. This stuff is expensive, fragile, floppy and heavy as heck!


----------



## ssnvet

> Is that vinyl or fiber cement board?
> - bigblockyeti


Red Cedar (FJP)

I always put the first coat of stain on (with clapboards horizontal on saw horses) before I put the them up, as it seams to soak in and bind better. I do the same for the trim (paint all sides and ends). Then I put a second and final coat on when it's all up.

I use a Baer brand stain and I get 10+ years before I do a third "touch up" coat. I've yet to have to scrape it… but the sun does seem to dry it out on the south side after a decade.


----------



## rhybeka

looks like you were all busy this weekend! beautiful weather here today again - kind of sad I didn't take another day off.

Only woodworking I got done was creating a new apron pattern and getting my pieces cut out

@Candy holy moly! I was wondering if it was cut or melted open! Can't say he wasn't resourceful


----------



## miketo

Maybe Jim used one of these.


----------



## diverlloyd

Poor shark looks like it got beat up pretty bad


----------



## CFrye

LOL fishies don't get that big in this lake. Jim tried lake fishing when he first moved here. It's a bit different than the salt water fishing he was used to. He said he caught the biggest fish in the lake. Then he clarified by reporting he wouldn't have but his bait swallowed it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LOL fishies don't get that big in this lake. Jim tried lake fishing when he first moved here. It's a bit different than the salt water fishing he was used to. He said he caught the biggest fish in the lake. Then he clarified by reporting he wouldn't have but his bait swallowed it.
> 
> - CFrye


ROFL


----------



## bandit571

Back finally had had enough for one day….









One day's work….
From a bare spot on the backyard..









Laid out the lumber, and trimmed two board for length…









Then used the cut-offs as part of a workbench..assembly table…









had a few tools..









Pointy thing to pull the hole into alignment….

Will be standing the corners up, tomorrow…I hope. Blue Moon Belgian White to help the back feel better…may need more than one?


----------



## bandit571

Standing the walls up….will have to wait until Friday…..when some help is to arrive.

One Belgian White didn't help much….switch to Sam Adams' Boston Lager….and see if that helps…

Got up to almost 70 degrees outside, today…..


----------



## BB1

So, my table top build has been a challenge. Hadn't worked with cherry before. Let glue dry a bit before scraping off and still have been spending a lot of time with a card scraper to try to clean up any leftover. Are there better methods to clean up prior to sanding? What method (s) does everyone use to find any glue residue? Tried mineral spirits and that didn't seem to help (was old - can that "expire"?)


----------



## rhybeka

waiting to hear the diagnosis from upstairs. the SO will be taking her granddad to the doctor or hospital depending on what his GP says. The fun never stops here! Just waiting to hear the diagnosis.

finished assembling my drill press cabinet carcass last night. Found I did in fact use the wrong pieces for the shelves, so have to recalculate the needed drawer material to be ~1.5" wider than the plans call for before I start cutting. Thankfully I had enough scrap 3/4" ply to recut the three pieces I needed. Hopefully the weather will be decent long enough for me to get the drawer pieces cut.

BB1, I would think your card scraper finish would be sufficient. it would remove all excess glue. are you looking to get into the wood pores??


----------



## bandit571

Spent this morning on part #5 and #6 of the Metal Shed Build….Door track is assembled, base is NOW all assembled at the corners….Holes lined up, should be square…started on part #7….corners….dug out the parts (I think..) and then the wind started to pick up. That ended today's venture….

Waiting on a prescription from Wall E World…..and a bottle of Mineral Oil….for?









An "Oil Finish" for this….pills are my "Daily-dailys"....down to my last pill…need it refilled.

Drain hole, or Hanger hole?









Corner details…


----------



## BlasterStumps

My condolences Candy. So sorry to see the news about Jim. When I saw "small aneurysm", I had hopes it was fixable and he would be better. Darn. 
God Bless, 
Mike


----------



## ssnvet

Going up!


----------



## rad457

> Going up!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sweet, couple more windows an she be a real nice "Work Shop"


----------



## bandit571

First coat of Mineral Oil is drying at the moment….not sure how many coats this cutting board will need..









Topside, and..









The Underside…

I started step #6….on the shed build…wind kicked up….had to stop….Step #6 is assembly of the corners of the shed…kind of flimsy until the rest of the shed is built….

Track for the doors to hang from is assembled. Base frame is all assembled….haven't attached it to the wood base, yet.

This might be "Fun".....


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh, that would be so much nicer than doing all the elevated work from a ladder like I've been doing.


----------



## BB1

> BB1, I would think your card scraper finish would be sufficient. it would remove all excess glue. are you looking to get into the wood pores??
> 
> - rhybeka


Yes, I feel there is glue in the pores where we touched the board (to make sure of alignment). I don't want to gouge the boards trying to clean up the glue, but also don't want glue residue to mess up any finish.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt - The shop is really looking good. Pretty color on the siding, too.

I sold my old Shopsmith Model 500 to Nannette's cousin a few years ago. He and I built a bar (https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/69090) for his house and he wanted to do more woodworking. Unfortunately, he had to move out of his house (long story not related to woodworking). I helped him move some of his possessions onto a trailer, and he gifted me the Shopsmith! It needs a few replacement parts and some TLC, but I'll get in back to work again. I may do a functional restoration, sell it and give him his money back.


----------



## diverlloyd

BB I use titebond 3 and I let it set for about 20 minutes after clamping and just use a putty knife to scrape it off. It has worked well on end grain cutting boards. If it sets up to long it pulls up wood when I try to scrape.

Don that's mighty nice of you.


----------



## BB1

diverlloyd - I did pretty much that same process which took care of most, but looks like there is still remaining glue even after a lot of card scraping. Will continue and then move on to sanding to see if that helps. Just watched a Stumpy Nubs video on sanding which was full of good hints and techniques.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Camel Day?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..Camel Day?
> 
> - bandit571


Mid week day off..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Marty?


> ?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the Raccoon wanted a B.L.T. for lunch?

Something's "Meth'd up" here….and it ain't the Raccoon…

Fazoli's Meatball de Vinci Sub for lunch….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho Nubbers,

Back at the salt mine today. That's about it.


----------



## CFrye

Jim's obituary 
After 72 years of this life James H. Frye went to meet his maker on March 17, 2021. He and his wife Candy had made their home in the Grove, Oklahoma area for the better part of the last 37 years. They had one son, Brian, now of California. James had a daughter Theresa, of Kentucky, from a previous marriage. She has 3 children: Denna, Keith and Kayla and 3 grandchildren. Several years ago Jim and Candy were honored to be informally adopted as PawPaw and MawMaw by the sons of Lisa and William Day: William Daniel, now of Texas; James; J.C.; and William Calvin all of Mississippi. 
James was born to Jack and Dora Frye of West Virginia. He had 2 sisters: Maggie and B.J. and 7 brothers: George; Frank; David; Ed; Rick; Chuck and Larry. 
Jim served in Vietnam Nam with the US Army. He rarely missed an opportunity to greet a fellow VN vet with a hand shake and a heartfelt "Welcome home, Brother!"
A celebration of life Will be held at

Hope Church
107 Broadway 
Grove, OK
April 5, 2021 @ 3:30

The family requests in lieu of flowers donations be made to the veteran support program of your choice.


----------



## bandit571

He will be missed….


----------



## boxcarmarty

WBBN, they told me I didn't need a headlamp on my bicycle as long as I had my crack lighter…..


----------



## mojapitt

> WBBN, they told me I didn t need a headlamp on my bicycle as long as I had my crack lighter…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL


----------



## CFrye

> WBBN, they told me I didn t need a headlamp on my bicycle as long as I had my crack lighter…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought Debbie confiscated your lighter?


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I thought she took the gas can away from him.

Marty the wife and I went to a local restaurant and I ordered a breaded tenderloin that they claimed was large. It was nothing compared to the one Debbie ordered in Indy. We make a trip back up there just to eat again.


----------



## ssnvet

Wood working in the shop for a change… what a concept

Cut rabbits









Cut pocket holes and did first half of glue up…









A little reward…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> He will be missed….
> 
> - bandit571


I agree. RIP Brother, gone but not forgotten.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, they told me I didn t need a headlamp on my bicycle as long as I had my crack lighter…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> WBBN, they told me I didn t need a headlamp on my bicycle as long as I had my crack lighter…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I thought Debbie confiscated your lighter?
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## bandit571

Beef Pad Thai for supper…washed down with some Conway's Irish Ale ( Great Lakes Brewing Co.)

Second coat is done on the TWO cutting boards…..the brand new one, and a 10 year old Cherry, Walnut,Cherry, Walnut one…..it was needing a "refresh"....

Wonder IF I should post the pile of scraps as a Project?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Beef Pad Thai for supper…washed down with some Conway s Irish Ale ( Great Lakes Brewing Co.)
> 
> Second coat is done on the TWO cutting boards…..the brand new one, and a 10 year old Cherry, Walnut,Cherry, Walnut one…..it was needing a "refresh"....
> 
> Wonder IF I should post the pile of scraps as a Project?
> 
> - bandit571


YES


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## rad457

That Woodford deserves about 1/2 of one of them Ice cubes


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning. still working on coffee


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning. still working on coffee
> 
> - rhybeka


Exactly.


----------



## CFrye

I added a link to Jim's "official obituary to the blog post. It contains a slideshow I think y'all would like to watch.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Thank you for sending the message to my wifes phone. So very sorry to hear of Jim passing away and that I have not been here. I have not been to well myself and sorry i have not been here.


----------



## rad457

Amazing slideshow, smiled and teared up. We are also in the planning and mourning process as the Mother in Law passed away Monday morning.


----------



## bandit571

Breezy..and now it is raining, outside…no work on the shed, today. Will start in tomorrow morning, once the wind dies down….

Max just happened to be walking by the cardboard box all the parts for the shed are in…..and raised his leg….haven't even build the dang thing, and he is already at it…...

Fever blister on me upper lip, driving me nuts. ( ya, ya, short drive, right…)

Thinking about taking the latest jack plane to the shop, set a timer, and see just how long a rehab does take….if anyone wants….not much else going on, on a "Rain Day"


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, I'm glad Nitavonne got the message. I wasn't sure I had the right number. Take care of yourself. It is good to see you here. 
Andre, so sorry to hear about your loss. Love and prayers for peace and comfort for you, your wife and family. 
Bandit, do it!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I added a link to Jim s "official obituary to the blog post. It contains a slideshow I think y all would like to watch.
> 
> - CFrye


A fitting tribute.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin' All!

@Candy thanks for sharing the show  I loved his old geezer shirt 

@Bandit I don't think it's fair since you can do it faster than most folks I know XD

New garage door opener is getting installed today. Our current one works but we can no longer find replacement openers for it and are down to one. I'm in and out of there often enough I requested we replace it and for once the SO agreed. In true Becky fashion, I forgot the install was this morning until after hours and realized I had yet to receive shipping confirmation of the opener… thankfully I was in the same strip mall as Lowes so I ran in and bought a second opener and I'll return the shipped one once it arrives. Yeesh.


----------



## bandit571

Not a good night, last night….but..

Plane Rehab, started at 1845hrs..









Tear down, found a few things to fix..









Tote was broke ( spent/wasted 20 minutes looking for the NEW bottle of Super Glue, never found it), things were rusty and nasty "under the hood"....









One bolt WAS stuck…we have ways…









Turned up, the bolt took umbrage to this treatment, decide to go off and hide…15 minutes to find a replacement bolt…time is now 1930hrs…spent a bit of time at the unicorn machine…









Cleaned up all the rust and crud….2 other wheels in the drill press, too….back of the iron was flattened..









Everything else was shined up….glued the rear handle back together, using the bolt as a clamp….oil on a brush to wipe down. assembled?









Time? 2000hrs…..tried out, only to find the iron still wasn't sharp enough…..1/2hour later..









I think that will just have to do…..for an $18 Jack Plane…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….HEY, Snoopy…it IS a FRIDAY today? Right?

Finger poke this afternoon, waiting on the weather to clear up before working on the shed…


----------



## controlfreak

I have been having a week of Fridays but Snoopy is the only official Friday maker.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent alot of time making egg crate to store dies.


----------



## ssnvet

It's been a long week and I've been staying up too late working on the window trim. But it is Friday…

Snoopy misses Jim…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Friday all. Have yourself a cold one. I'm sure you've earned it.

Candy, I did indeed enjoy the slide show. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bandit571

Got to the point, between last night and this morning….just had to get out on a "Walkabout" and hop in the car and just….go. Be back when I get back….at least nobody was calling me names, and flipping me off….

6 Antique Stores and a Restore paid the price of my frustrations…..film when I get around to it…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….having a spot of Breakfast, then start on the shed build….


----------



## ArlinEastman

My oldest daughter has not been feeling good since Monday and she found out she has covid. Send a prayer up for her please.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My oldest daughter has not been feeling good since Monday and she found out she has covid. Send a prayer up for her please.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Will do


----------



## bandit571

3 people, working for 4 hours…plus an hour for me to assemble the corners ....









Not too bad of a windy day….work bench was more to hold hardware and tools..









Once the corners were assembled…..actually, I had a pair of sawhorses out there, too….couple sticks of lumber across them….


----------



## CFrye

Nice egg crate. Are the taps being patient waiting for theirs?


----------



## ssnvet

Going up…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice egg crate. Are the taps being patient waiting for theirs?
> 
> - CFrye


Sort of.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….50 wet and WINDY degrees outside…..Shed Build is called on account of being too rainy and WINDY to do any roof work….15-20 mph winds ( Congress still in session?) and a chance of a thunderstorm…

May just call it a rest it up day…...What's fer Lunch?


----------



## BlasterStumps

How is the shed going to be anchored against the wind Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Anchor bolts into the ground…

Boss needs errand run…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Awhile back Bandit gave me quite a collection of taps. Finally got a design put together to store them so they can be easily accessed. This ate a ton of time but was worth it. Several more pieces to this overall project but this is first one ready to be used.


----------



## CFrye

Nice!


----------



## bandit571

Looks good from here..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice!
> 
> - CFrye





> Looks good from here..
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks. Still not done with the other pieces yet.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…Monday….Again? Grrrrr..and not a cloud to be seen….

Morning to ya….leave it at that….


----------



## controlfreak

1st Monday after a week off, it's going to be a long day!


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 1st Monday after a week off, it s going to be a long day!
> 
> - controlfreak


Oh yeah, always fun. Not.


----------



## diverlloyd

Signed up today to get the Pfizer vaccine today. Really nothing else going on here, indeed to get some shop time in. I would like to build a desk top for the wifey. I have a metal base that is motorized to lift the desk to different heights.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I always loved Mondays. It is the start of a new week with no errors and I could make it anything I wanted for the rest of the week


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Waiting on both Breakfasts to settle in…..Pills and Jimmie Dean's Meat Lovers …...

Waiting on the weather to warm up a bit…before I do any more to the shed…..working on Step #11, at the moment..out of 17 "steps".....


----------



## rhybeka

@DL looking at changing my desk base out for one of those as well. Let me know how she likes it!

@WBBN nice! 

Just saying hey - not much to report - papa's still in the hospital getting his afib meds straightened out and such, and all the family drama that goes with that.

for my 41st birthday on friday, I'm going to finally get my bandsaw up and running, even if it kills me. (hopefully it won't! )


----------



## ssnvet

Howem….

Been doing interviews for our recently opened up packaging engineer/designer position… We're getting a modest response from the on-line posting, but have had some solid candidates.

Oh to be young and energetic and enthusiastic again.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the wind to die down….too bloody windy right now….windier than even Foghorn Leghorn….winds and sheet metal do NOT play nice together…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Beak I'm sure it will never be used to move it besides once.


----------



## bandit571

Despite the wind ( 31 mph gusts) didn't want to waste the 71 degree weather….North Gable was installed..









Using 2×2 treated pine boards as "Strong-backs" to brace the gable upright…..inside?









3 roof beams were installed….bit of fun doing it by my lonesome…( more beer for me?) Center one is doubled up, to make an I beam…..other 2 are just "C" channels…


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice ladder bandit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

With Matt and Bandit showcasing their shed work I thought I'd show off mine. I haven't hung fiber cement siding in over 20 years and would really rather do wood (light and stiff) or vinyl (light and cheap) verses something that's expensive, heavy, fragile and floppy but the HOA nazis have to have their way. Yay HOAs! Monday the weather was very nice but I only got prep work done, having all the staggered starts pre-cut for yesterday was a big time saver. I got expoentially more efficency just over the first four courses and peaked just as I had to haul out a ladder to keep going higher. That has slowed me predicably. I can already tell the gable ends being much higher and requiring more cutting are really going to be fun!


----------



## ssnvet

Looks good Yeti,

I've never put up Hardie-Plank, but I've heard it's "fun". Look at the bright side, if you ever have a forest fire, your siding won't catch fire (just the roof :^p)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...looks like rain is on the way here, still breezy….will wait until the weekend for the roof work…


----------



## rad457

Hey Yeti, almost looks like you know what you are doing Next house will be either cement board or stucco, last 2 with the vinyl always fade so much that our current house has had siding replaced in the last 10 years.
When I did my shop, made a plywood template/jig for the gable angle cuts, K.I.S. S. theory


----------



## bigblockyeti

I haven't forgotten how to do it, I've just never been fast. The house is also fiber cement and it does seem quieter than our last house with vinyl, at least when the wind picks up, the vinyl used to creek a little as it moved ever so slightly during major storms, fiber cement just weighs too much to flap around.

The template for gable cuts might be a good idea, especially if I make one I can flip to do the left and right of each end.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

For marking angled cuts…









A bevel gauge tends to work quite nicely…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've got a couple bevel gauges but the problem is with an 8/12 roof and 8 1/4" tall siding, I'd need a much longer gauge than I have to mark the cut entirely without having to move it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ve got a couple bevel gauges but the problem is with an 8/12 roof and 8 1/4" tall siding, I d need a much longer gauge than I have to mark the cut entirely without having to move it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Get a cheap metal ruler. Drill hole in center on one end and replace the short metal piece with that one. Can be any size you want.


----------



## ssnvet

> I ve got a couple bevel gauges but the problem is with an 8/12 roof and 8 1/4" tall siding, I d need a much longer gauge than I have to mark the cut entirely without having to move it.
> - bigblockyeti


Do you have a slide miter saw? If so, use bevel gage to set saw angle and cut the siding until the cows come home.

What kind of a blade do you have to use with the fiber cement stuff?


----------



## rad457

*The template for gable cuts might be a good idea, especially if I make one I can flip to do the left and right of each end.*
Yours is most likely perfect but good idea to make sure angle is same? I just used the plywood cut offs as templates.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt you can use the specialty one the siding place sells for 60 bucks that you can make a bunch of cuts with, or buy a bunch of cheap blades that you won't get near as many cuts out of. I bought the expensive one and it did my whole shop - was getting dull towards the end but no point buying another one.

hey all - it's my friday - yay! hustling to get at least some ounce of work closure done in the next hour before I go get tortured by the trainer. gorgeous day out!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene how close is Peoria az from you?


----------



## CFrye

My Friday too Beka! Sister is flying in tomorrow for 10 days. She is the cleaner/organizer/*declutterer *of the family. This will be a working va-cay for sure.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene how close is Peoria az from you?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Peoria is just west of Phoenix. About 130 miles North of me.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a bit of a ways then gene. I was looking at a windshield for my Datsun out there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ve got a couple bevel gauges but the problem is with an 8/12 roof and 8 1/4" tall siding, I d need a much longer gauge than I have to mark the cut entirely without having to move it.
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Do you have a slide miter saw? If so, use bevel gage to set saw angle and cut the siding until the cows come home.
> 
> What kind of a blade do you have to use with the fiber cement stuff?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


No sliding miter saw, given the abrasive dust cutting generates, not sure I'd want to use it for that. The blade is a 5 tooth carbide tipped specifically for fiber cement siding and backer board. I'm just using a 7 1/4" saw and it's working fine but it's much better for me with a bit of breeze and standing up wind. It's almost as messy as cutting CMU with my 14" demo saw and a dry diamond blade.


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for breakfast


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Spam for breakfast
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Any biscuits and gravy?


----------



## controlfreak

Same breakfast as every other day, bacon, sausage and eggs.


----------



## bandit571

Steak, potatoes, scrambled eggs and cheese…all in one bowl..

Both Breakfasts are done….

1st one was pills, while waiting on the microwave…

Morning to ya…


----------



## Gene01

For Beca


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

Even Lee Valley?

May 7th..Watchman install..at OSU Ross….Testing on the 4th…..2 round trips…maybe 90 miles each way?

need to get the shed done before that…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that would look nice next to my bedrock.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Man, that is the truth!


> - Gene Howe


----------



## mojapitt

Do spammers have real jobs also?


----------



## controlfreak

That is their full time job. One hundred repeated links I guess in hope that someone fat fingers one, I just don't get it.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Beka


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day.


----------



## miketo

HBTY, Rhybeka!


----------



## bandit571

HBTY, Beka….

Remember…the only thing that happens after 40…..aches, pains, and pills….


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Beka. Make yourself a nice Lego cake from me.


----------



## bandit571

That newsguy is a stubborn one….he's back with a different name…...Spam for Lunch….


----------



## controlfreak

I am starting to think that "news guy" is selling software to block spammers. Right now he is creating the need for it.

Snoopy has the day off or he is at Beka's birthday party. Have a great Birthday!


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry…. better late than never…










Spam? And I missed it again. I'm gonna put my can opener on the desk and be ready for the next one.


----------



## bandit571

Ladder work, for 2 hours….is killing the calves….OW! But,









The goal for today, once things warmed up a bit, was to install 4 of these starter panels…them c clamps helped to hold things tight, while I fumbled around with the hardware..









#3…almost done….









#4 done. Drill is for a few screws that needed driven….up & down that ladder….Cardio for today….Guinness for Supper?

Will see about installing the rest of the roof..tomorrow….weather permitting…and legs..


----------



## ssnvet

East side is done.










Cope cut the clapboards around the band molding…
Bottom (stool?) is PVC, so it can't rot


----------



## rad457

What a Purity little whanbe Shop


----------



## bigblockyeti

Windows are looking great, kinda wish I had more in mine but I had the good fortune of finding the full glass doors when I thought I was only going to have metal slabs so natural light at one end of the shed shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looking good Matt!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'd be proud to live in that garage!

Hello all.


----------



## controlfreak

That building is looking sexy Matt!


----------



## CFrye

Happy Easter y'all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter, Candy and all!


----------



## bandit571

He has risen!


----------



## ssnvet

He has risen, indeed!

This lego film is for you Beka.

Went to York Beach for lunch and drove up to Cape Neddick lighthouse. Beautiful sunny day in the mid 50s










Puttered in garage and shop this afternoon. Note to self… don't let the dust collector bag get so full next time.










Hope you are all well and had a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Shed roof?










4 out of 6 panels…meant I had to work through a "hatch"...









Then bring the ladder outside to get the last 2 in place..









Then trim things out….ridge cap, edge trim, end caps…plastic cap at the peak…









This area had an old Grill Gazebo….needed to demolish it, so I could get the ladder down through there….

May build and install the doors tomorrow…in the rain….right now, me legs are barking..LOUDY…almost 3 hours of working on a ladder….had quite enough fun, for today….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Monsay? Leave it at that….

Morning to ya!

Boss has errands she wants done….we'll see how this afternoon goes….50 degrees outside, and mostly clear skies, might even hit the 70s again…..


----------



## Gene01

Shed looks almost ready for occupancy, Bandit. Any tie downs contemplated?
Gonna be 94° here, today. Shop re hab continues. May need to go in to Tucson for materials, today. Not my favorite way to spend 3 hours, though. On the bright side, might be ready for insulation next week. Then comes the stud walls. Metal buildings, this one anyway, require a lot of work to transform it into a decent work shop. I'm too old for this stuff!


----------



## bandit571

Doors?









Inside hardware of Door #1….once I got it installed..









The "show face" was covered in mud…had to clean it up, BEFORE this picture…Door #2?








No mud this time. Missing a part…need 4 lower door guides, only had 3…seems to work ok…was in a hurry, anyway…1400 to 1530hrs time frame, because..









Not a good sign….all the toys are now back in the house….will start to move in tomorrow…with 20 bags of Pea gravel…hope the Equinox LT can haul that amount…..no ladder work, today!


----------



## controlfreak

Looking good Bandit!


----------



## robscastle

Completely unfounded and possibly yet another conspiracy theory generated from our back to front lovable friends in the USA










Now if you had said Dollar Roos there may be a small amount of truth in it otherwise stand by for some sprinkles from your own pocket….tee hee.


----------



## robscastle

While I am here my pet turtle appears to have has done a runner if that's physically possible.

I am really concerned he didn't take the tooth brush with him










I suppose I shouldn't depart without offering you a beer too










I bet you don't have those in Texas!

Sighting of any sort would be appreciated.


----------



## Gene01

I found him, Rob. He didn't appreciate the interruption.


----------



## bandit571

Until the bottles look like this…...


----------



## robscastle

Oh wow thats my Boy!
I had a sneaking suspicion that he always thought he was a Wombat


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I found him, Rob. He didn t appreciate the interruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## ssnvet

Purple peeps take the team White in a 2-1 battle of the goalies. Lot's of shots on net, but their goalie wasn't giving anything up. Now back to your regularly schedule nature programing.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Nubbers. Jim's service was yesterday. A gentleman from Bugles Across America came and played Taps. A friend of the family and Jim's former co-worker (school bus driver) sang one of Jim's favorite gospel songs-Step into the Water. Another family friend officiated. Mom got a pass from the nursing home to attend. My sister is here helping. Jim's daughter and one of the grandkids drove down from Kentucky. A few friends and neighbors attended. I know host of others were there in thought and prayer. All are appreciated. 
Now, life goes on.


----------



## bandit571

Kind of sore, today….must have been them bags of gravel..









At least the Equinox LT was happy when they were all unloaded…all 20 of them…..The new Craftsman Tine Rake felt almost like a feather….have a door to adjust for plumb…#2 is a bit…off.

No lumber in the shop….might get a project sometime in June? I get the shed done, and rehab the Work Mate…and that might be it, we'll see.


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Bandit, is this a storage shed or a shop shed?


----------



## bandit571

Storage Shed. Doors are now adjusted..









Have a better use for that 2×6….









Along with the 2×2s that were used as strongbacks…Needed the ends trimmed a bit..we have ways..









Old Disston crosscut saw….Might be a D-112?









Both ends trimmed, 4" beyond the brackets….the old top?









Was burning some trash, anyway…as the Patio got cleaned up…









All the trash and broken gazebo parts have been removed…that blue case?









Scrap metal…meet my Little Friend…..Mr Makita…

I am soaked…sore…Cardio was the handsaw work….Day 1 of Patio clean up is….done…and, not a single beer in the house…may have to correct that "oversight", eh….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> not a single beer in the house…may have to correct that "oversight", eh….
> 
> - bandit571


WHOA, this is a disaster of Biblical Proportions.


----------



## bandit571

6 Guinness Extra Stouts….well…5 are sitting in the fridge….just"chilling"....disaster avoided..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 6 Guinness Extra Stouts….well…5 are sitting in the fridge….just"chilling"....disaster avoided..
> 
> - bandit571


It's a Miracle.


----------



## BB1

Candy - thanks for sharing. Step Into The Water is a great song. Googled so I could listen to it:


----------



## ssnvet

> Step Into The Water is a great song.


Very nice!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this be the Camel Day, again?


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today…Beef Pho, with real roast beef and onions…french bread croutons….washed down with a Guinness Extra Stout…

Be a good start for the rest of the day…might get up to 80 degrees today….


----------



## diverlloyd

My overstock place I buy from is going to make me broke. Today they have a pallet with 6 revo 50" parallel clamps. Looks like if it goes at a good price I will be reworking my clamp rack again.


----------



## bandit571

2nd jab in the arm today….Boss and I….20 minute wait for the shot, 15 minute wait around after…this one did sting a bit….

Lunch today? Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl….Sausage, Bacon, spuds and scrambled eggs, with Cheddar cheese….

Doubt IF I will try to spread out the gravel inside the shed, today. A fellow stopped by last night, and hauled away all the scrap metal…..was a right pick up truck load.

New Gazebo….if'n I hadn't had a pick up truck to haul the box home, the box would have been too big for the Equinox LT to carry it…..Had the truck available, so naturally, the box would have fit in the EquinoxLT's trunk…

Will see how the day goes…


----------



## controlfreak

@Bandit I would not plan a full schedule the day after the second shot. Me I will find out soon enough, second jab at 2:30 today.


----------



## Gene01

> @Bandit I would not plan a full schedule the day after the second shot. Me I will find out soon enough, second jab at 2:30 today.
> 
> - controlfreak


My 2nd one had no reaction. But my wife's laid her up for about a full 24hrs. Guess it just depends on each individual's constitution.


----------



## controlfreak

Hah, My wife and I have a wager going on that she will have a reaction and I won't. If that is how it plays out she will feel bad and I will get a lot of shop time in. It's okay dear you just get some rest and I will check on you later…


----------



## ssnvet

Watched a sciency vid on vaccines…. said reaction to the second shot is actually a good sign that the first shot tuned your immune system well.

Mrs. Mainiac and I are scheduled to get our first stick on Monday (Moderna). We had the option of getting the J&J, but have heard that international travel is going to require documentation of receiving two doses, and we're hoping we can get to Paris in May for Mary's college graduation.

Got a third window trim assy done and am taking Friday off to install it and get going on siding the west wall. Something tells me I'll be sore come Monday.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've been awol for a while… and I see some things have changed and some haven't. Most notably Mudflap has left this realm. Candy I'm sorry for your loss and I understand your grief. Know you have my condolences and best wishes for you as well.

Otherwise, we're still ticking away here as best we can.

Keep on keepin' on folks.


----------



## controlfreak

Matt - don't wait too long to get the first shot, Moderna (the one I got) is a four week wait between the first and second dose. They say that the full effect is 14 days after that. I am not sure how the airlines interpret that timeline. The other one Pfizer is three weeks between I think. They gave me the card and said "This is gold, make several copies and laminate one copy to keep on your person". My suspicion is in a few weeks you are not getting on a plane or entering a large gathering without it, just a hunch.

I have heard the second shot reaction can be all over the map. I will report back here what reaction I have.


----------



## Redoak49

My wife and I got the Moderna 2nd shot a couple weeks ago. The day after we felt a bit down for a day or two. Nothing bad but a bit off.


----------



## controlfreak

Something is growing out of my head, film in the morning.

All good here and arm getting a sore arm a bit but that is true with any shot in the muscle so all clear for now. Just in case I am medicating with Scotch, wine and beer, can't be to careful ya know. I told the team I may not be in in the morning but I bet I will burn a perfect excuse and go in anyway, self employment sucks sometimes.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Thanks for the birthday wishes, it was a good day.

@Gene I should build one of those planes!

@Matt that was amazing! Thanks for sharing! -

Been working too many extra hours. wife's grandad was in the hospital now transferred to a nursing home where he will more than likely spend the remainder of his days. She is traveling back home every weekend to deal with everything that entails, and still has to get her mom's house on the market.

We got the J&J shot yesterday. I felt worse than the wife's. Better now after a nap and soup tho.  going to go rustle up a snack

Oh! I traded the extra long clamps I had for more wood. I think I have some boxes in my future


----------



## bandit571

I can see it now….."One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer….."

For a little diversion….2 Chuck Berry songs to add to the play list…both are the LIVE versions…."Reeling & Rolling", and "My Ding-a-ling"......


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

56 windy, mostly sunny degrees outside…..

Hey..this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?


----------



## miketo

Bandit, if you want a little more rock to your blues, try some George Thorogood, especially live recordings. You'll be boppin and dancin around the shop in no time.


----------



## controlfreak

Feeling bad enough to take two Tylenol this morning. These were the first pills I have taken in at least five or more years. Anyway I am at work and although very off I am getting by, no regrets. Just have an overall body soreness.


----------



## rhybeka

@CF glad it's manageable by Tylenol.

I felt cruddy last night, but seem to have bounced back to normal. Mom is here to visit and help me with some house chores. I'm a poor housekeeper at best, but my wife is OCD. With her taking care of family matters elsewhere, mom is helping me get back to ground zero so I can manage it decently. At least that's the hope.

It looks gorgeous outside!

@Matt garage looks gorgeous  love your window moldings!


----------



## bandit571

Have a rain shower about to roll through here….

Feeling like I have been hit by a truck….if'n it has to move, it hurts..
Wind kicking up a bit…April Showers?


----------



## diverlloyd

Need to go out and rework the clamp rack and then put some pipe clamps up for sell.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings friends and even tho a day away have a great weekend


----------



## bandit571

11 out of 21 bags of gravel have been spread out in the shed….then my back said "ENOUGH!"...

10 more bags to go….tomorrow.

Snoppy on Vacation?

Took some scraps and made a "mock-up" of a box to raise the Computer Monitor up, need a stick of Ask or Oak to make the real box….Monitor is NOW at eye level to me…and tilted forward a hair…


----------



## controlfreak

Still feel like ass after second shot. Hoping tomorrow feels 100% and I think it will. Chills now so I hear scotch is the cure for all, will see.


----------



## ssnvet

Low 60s and blue skies, so I took a vacation day and worked for me.










Trimmed three windows and got some siding up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still coming along nicely Matt. I got a little siding hung today too, not as much as I wanted but some is better than none.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Low 60s and blue skies, so I took a vacation day and worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed three windows and got some siding up.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## rad457

Think I retired way too young, sometimes think about going back to work so I can take some holidays or sick time


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Think I retired way too young, sometimes think about going back to work so I can take some holidays or sick time
> 
> - Andre


I leave myself a note on my workbench saying I won't be in…..


----------



## bandit571

When one can sleep in to almost noon, and not feel the slightest guilt about it…..

Brunch was by Jimmie Dean….via a Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl….didn't feel like the 1 mile drive to the north of the house, and eat at the Waffle House…


----------



## rad457

Sleep till noon, heck that calls for a Jim Beam Breakfast


----------



## ssnvet

This mornings progress…










Going up…. right after lunch


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Think I retired way too young, sometimes think about going back to work so I can take some holidays or sick time
> 
> - Andre
> 
> I leave myself a note on my workbench saying I won t be in…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


ROFL


----------



## ssnvet

Smudge says good morning…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Smudge!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Morning, Smudge!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For the Nurses in the group.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do chores are now…done…means I can just goof off the rest of the day…..

49 wet and breezy degrees outside…need a nap…


----------



## controlfreak

Doors painted, lawn mowed, pots replanted but I don't dare to ask if I am done….sneaking to shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Honey-do chores are now…done…means I can just goof off the rest of the day…..
> 
> - bandit571


My chore today was order new phone for my wife, same model as mine and then to pay off her Credit Card account she wants closed. Between the woman on the phone and my wife's accent they had a tough time, I was called in.

LOL

Off to shop shortly for a days work / enjoyment / rest.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Smudge. 


> For the Nurses in the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The patient complained about how much it hurts when checked on the arm. 
Sneak away with your head held high CF!!


----------



## bandit571

Them automatic cuffs are even worse..VOE…

All of these rusty & krusty parts..









Are no longer rusty & krusty…and they now have a coat of gray primer….film @2300hrs. had to install a NEW wire wheel on the grinder, too…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The patient complained about how much it hurts when checked on the arm.
> Sneak away with your head held high CF!!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## ssnvet

My 3-day weekend has come to an end. I ran out of pre-stained clapboards and called it quits.










I need to go back to work so I can get some rest.

:^p


----------



## bandit571

All nice and rust free…









Doesn't need to a mirror…just the red-brown crap removed….so









Waiting on this primer coat to fully dry….before the Black gets applied….


----------



## CFrye

Those parts look familiar Bandit. Did you get a new mitre box? A Stanley 116?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I need to go back to work so I can get some rest.
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Nice work!! I need a 3 day weekend myself, this one day off a week for couple weeks sucks…


----------



## bandit571

I wouldn't call it exactly.."new"..









$14 +tax…..from a Saturday rust hunt….yep a No. 116..


----------



## CFrye

I thought so. Looks like the one I rehabbed a while back.


----------



## ssnvet

Had to pry my sorry rear end out of bed with a 10 foot lever this morning.

3 min late for work… ugh. That doesn't happen every decade.


----------



## rhybeka

I was logged in at 6am @Matt - I'll make it up for you XD

Hey all - no woodworking/shop time this weekend - mom was here for a visit and helping me to get the house back into some shape of cleaned up. We were somewhat successful but still more to get done. On another note, it seems the nephew will be living with us for a bit - he got a job with ODOT down here in the big city. Mixed feelings on that.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber Run, today…..went out and "picked" 9 boards….









Four at 1×6 x 6', and five at 1×6 x 4'...Ash. about 20-1/2 Bft? Total spent? $20….
Grain details?









Some look like this…and some…









Almost have a curl to the grain. Goal WAS to pick up a new board for the #116 deck…..Hmmm…also, intend to fabricate two clips, for the front of the deck….may have to paint the clips, too?

May try to build a small "box" under the montitor on the computer desk….we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….got hooked watching "Reaction Music Videos" last night….next thing I know….it's 0700 in the morning…..so..a 3 hour nap, and ready to go….maybe. Boss has errands, she wants done…..As soon as it warms up outside. 50s later today?

Daughter has a request, for a "Towel Ladder".....I need to find out IF it gets a base, or…just leans against a wall, like a ladder…..Details…details…and done before the 3rd of May….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya….got hooked watching "Reaction Music Videos" last night….next thing I know….it s 0700 in the morning…..so..a 3 hour nap, and ready to go….maybe. Boss has errands, she wants done…..As soon as it warms up outside. 50s later today?
> 
> Daughter has a request, for a "Towel Ladder".....I need to find out IF it gets a base, or…just leans against a wall, like a ladder…..Details…details…and done before the 3rd of May….
> 
> - bandit571


Details and a deadline???


----------



## bandit571

After the 7th of May, I am "grounded", until that plug is healed up in my leg….can't even drive….

Black paint….get almost as much on me fingers..









Supposed to be Semi-gloss? 









Ooooh…Kay…..let this mess dry a day….and then see how it turns out….
Hardware?









May get an "oil finish"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. One day at a time.
Candy, I don't envy you having to say goodbye to Jim. It occurs to me that there are so many of Jim's words recorded here on LJ and you have always been great at finding old posts. May you find some comfort in being able to re-read his posts.

Im going to buy a shaper tomorrow with the intent of using it to produce hardwood flooring for my master bedroom. It will be walnut, cherry, red oak, white oak, maple, and who knows what else I can mill. After that I will sell the shaper and keep the power feeder.


----------



## CFrye

Got one of those 'let me know if you need anything' texts from a friend. Apparently 'anything' does not include being a guinea pig for my cooking new recipes. Go figure :-D
AJ, while my sister was here I wind milled a clothes iron into the driveway. She really liked that and started hunting other items!
Congratulations on the shaper Bill! That's gonna be an interesting floor.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy the windmill technique makes everything with a cord better. Kind of like gravy makes food better. We had a new can opener come in one of my overstock buys. I see it and prepared to take ( my nemesis ) the old one to give it a windmill that would make nasa proud. But I tested the new one and it sounded like a bearing was bad in it. So someday I will get sweet vengeance upon my can opener just not today. I guess I could start quoting Mel Fisher in saying everyday "todays the day".


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. let us know how you like using a shaper over a router table. They have an old Jet 3 HP shaper in a storage trailer at work that I know I could buy for $100. I just don't have any place to put it. But if I ever finish my saw mill and a shed off the barn to run it, then I may set up a bay in the barn with a planer and a shaper to make T&V-groove.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will do Matt. I don't have room for it either. I will use it in the garage for this project and then sell it. Perhaps I will even use it to make some 6 panel doors for the house. 
Thanks, Candy. I'll post a pic of it later.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today…Roast Beef, Provolone Cheese on NYC Rye…no mayo….

Candy…









Almost done…test drive today..









D-8 Panel seems to do a decent enough job…and fast…


----------



## CFrye

Nicely done Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is Candy. Smaller than I imagined, but it will do what I need. Has a 1 1/2hp motor.


----------



## CFrye

Looks great Bill (and heavy)! Is the power feeder in the pic? I have no clue what it would look like.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It weighs about 200lbs, not as heavy as it looks. Power feeder hasn't been ordered yet. I'll find a pic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is a power feeder. Wheels spin and push down on piece.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice, Bill. What size shaft on the shaper?


----------



## rad457

I have the Grizzly version, converted a Veritas fence for it and replaced stock belt with a standard v belt, have only used it as a shaper 1 time, made short work of some Birch for moulding, is my full time router table now You may be tempted to keep it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you'll need an infeed and outfeed table on that if yer gonna do flooring…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I was just going to ask you if you got it, a Delta 43-379 shaper (3hp, 1ph, ~500lb.) in good shape, but not as nice as your new JET popped up for $400 with 1/2" & 3/4" spindles. I thought about it for a half second, but I don't need to spend $400 on something I don't really need or have room for. I guess one of the main reasons I like it is that it matches my Unisaw and 14" bandsaw exactly to the point I suspect is of the same vintage +/- 3 years.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got a call at work today from my Mother. She thinks my Dad fell going into the shop at home and hit his head and died. Never saw that coming.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## CFrye

My heart goes out to you and your family Gunny.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry to hear. Condolences to you, your Mom and the rest of the family, Gunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks guys, has been a tough day for my Mother and sister.


----------



## rad457

Not the kind of call a guy wants to get. So sorry to hear.


----------



## ssnvet

So sorry to hear this terrible news Gunny. Saying a prayer for you, your mom and family.


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences gunny.


----------



## northwoodsman

Sorry for your loss. Not the kind of call anyone wants to get.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to our Dear Leader, Sir Stumpy! Celebrate with sawdust!


----------



## mojapitt

Funny, absolutely heart breaking. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Sir Stumpy!


----------



## controlfreak

Gunny, What a curveball to be thrown at you and your family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ssnvet

Sir Stumps-a-lot gets his own special Snoopy Dance on this most note worthy anniversary of his birth…


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday Stumpy!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks for the prayers. Mother is doing amazingly well and in good spirits.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? And here I thought Stumpy was simply hatched…

Just about 3 hours of shoptime today….and now everything is hurting…..film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

Got 10 of these done, today..









Started out with a rather long plank…









Cardio for today…









With a little of this…









Daughter wants a Towel Ladder….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit is a towel ladder like a blanket ladder? I've built two blanket ladders and they are easy peasy  if I can do it -anybody can.

@Candy as long as it's not too spicy or too hot - and not got anchovies, seafood, or uh lima beans or peas in it - I'm game to try just about anything XD

@WB I'm sorry about your dad as well. That's got to be a shock.

Julie's granddad had the 'come to Jesus' chat about staying in the nursing home/assisted living today. it went over about as well as it would with anyone not willing to admit they can't care for themselves anymore.

I got a few of the drawers in my drill press stand made up yesterday after work. I'm still debating on if I need to actually apply a finish, paint, or just leave it bare for now. I know I can always change my mind later but if I want it protected it should be done now.

Ok. better get back to work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> @WB I m sorry about your dad as well. That s got to be a shock.
> 
> Julie s granddad had the come to Jesus chat about staying in the nursing home/assisted living today. it went over about as well as it would with anyone not willing to admit they can t care for themselves anymore.
> 
> I got a few of the drawers in my drill press stand made up yesterday after work. I m still debating on if I need to actually apply a finish, paint, or just leave it bare for now. I know I can always change my mind later but if I want it protected it should be done now.
> 
> Ok. better get back to work.
> 
> - rhybeka


Thanks, yes very difficult when unexpected but we are all dealing with it. Memorial Service next week. Have to be in USMC Dress Blues to present flag to my Mother.

As far as finishing the inside of those drawers. Yes, doing it now will save alot of time and effort later. I typically use 3 coats of Shellac and cover with cheap Varathane or Minwax poly. Either will give you a lasting finish for years to come. Outside I tend to do same except use General Finishes Arm R Coat Urethane as it holds up exceptional well, just 2 x as much in cost.


----------



## ssnvet

Uhg!


----------



## CFrye

> Uhg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


*EEK*!


----------



## controlfreak

Yeah, in the fall snow looks so pretty. Now it looks like__


----------



## rhybeka

@WB I don't think I've ever worked with Shellac. The spray can or the brush on? I have minwax poly thankfully. I need to get all my finishes back out to the shop as it seems we are past the majority of the cold weather. /waits to see if the sky falls/

@Matt wassat?? Isn't it a bit late for that??


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday/hatchday stumpy


----------



## bandit571

> Uhg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Nightmare on Maniac Street…


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, it's snowing where I came from. That's why I am not there anymore.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> @WB I don t think I ve ever worked with Shellac. The spray can or the brush on? I have minwax poly thankfully. I need to get all my finishes back out to the shop as it seems we are past the majority of the cold weather. /waits to see if the sky falls/
> 
> @Matt wassat?? Isn t it a bit late for that??
> 
> - rhybeka


Shellac is like sanding sealer in that it fills up the pores of the wood. Dries quickly, then sand, repeat till sheen is to your liking, or apply a topcoat. I don't care for the flat / satin finish it leaves so I topcoat with polyurethane or urethane.

I have both rattle can and brush can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Matt, it's snowing where I came from. That's why I am not there anymore.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I sat on the patio and drank beer… jus sayin'.....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Matt, it's snowing where I came from. That's why I am not there anymore.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I sat on the patio and drank beer… jus sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## bandit571

Philly Cheese Steak Calazone for supper….Need the extra…had to push a cordless Jointer around..









24" long, weighs in at 10 pounds…Stanley No. 8. Brought it back from Charles' place…..not every day I have to plane a board longer than my bench..









49-1/2" long, they needed to be jointed while clamped together, so they will match. Sides for the Towel Ladder..


----------



## ssnvet

Yucky cold and rainy today… I wish I had a heated garage to work in.

Hey, wait a minute :^D

Still have a little Sheetrock to put up. I've assembled everything to mud/tape, but I'm not sure I'm mentally prepared to go there yet.

I've been cutting parts and hunting /gathering hardware for a little project.

News at 11


----------



## rad457

Matt, speaking from experience! DO the Dry wall and *PAINTING BEFORE* moving things in!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Matt, speaking from experience! DO the Dry wall and *PAINTING BEFORE* moving things in!
> 
> - Andre


+1 absolutely


----------



## bandit571

Slept in a bit, this morning…1400 hrs start time for the shop, today…involve trying to chop 10 mortises..









At a compound angle….with..









mainly these. and..these are through mortises…..may be cussing involved, today…..


----------



## bandit571

Needed to clear the bench, first..









Soooo…









Before I could don the work apron…









And get to laying out 10 mortises….and getting 5 of them chopped..









Twas a very busy 3 hours, today….time for a nap? Or, at least finish me drink?









Then the nap…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yeah I need a nap after all that too.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit you need a tenon cutter for one of your braces. Then you could've just drilled those mortises!


----------



## bandit571

"Weeeeellll….ya wake up in the morning

Ya hear the Work Bell ring…

And they march ya to the table…

Ya see the same damn thing…

Ain't no food upon the table…

Just a dusty fork up in the pan…

But, ya better not complain, boy….

Ya get in trouble with the Man….."

Morning to ya!


----------



## controlfreak

Started the day with a FWW North Bennet Street video on "pins first" dove tailing method. Something new to try. I always have a lot of anxiety over cutting to the line. To the line, waste side, touch it etc. and it all became clear. Matt looked into the camera and said "How much of the line do you leave? All of it!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Hour and a half in the shop….why am I tired?









Only had 5 mortises to chop ( # 6-10) and a dry fit….
Used only 3 chisels, today, too..









About 15 minutes per mortise….I'm getting slow in me old age…


----------



## ssnvet

West side done & second coat of stain on…

Staging all put away in the barn.


----------



## ssnvet

Took a little drive down to the beach to get some seafood and fresh air.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> West side done & second coat of stain on…
> 
> Staging all put away in the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## Gene01

The garage looks great, Matt. Jealous of your ready access to the bounties of the sea.The
Headed to south Tucson today to pick up some panels to patch 9 holes someone cut in the sides of my soon to be shop. Then, we'll be ready for insulation. Then comes the interior stud walls, wiring and lighting. Hope to be making sawdust by the middle of June.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dads Memorial Service is tomorrow.

http://www.moodyfuneralhome.com/obituary/richard-dick-curtis


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Leave it at that….


----------



## mojapitt

Gunny, read your father's obit. Very nice. Prayers for your family at this time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, read your father's obit. Very nice. Prayers for your family at this time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## ssnvet

Gunny…. 
Read your dad's obit. You can count yourself blessed to have such a legacy. Prayers for you and the family… 77 seems too young. Though it looks like his heart was full.

I'm glad I could come into work today and get some rest. I pretty much killed myself this weekend. Off to Meeechigan Thursday to see mom and sister. This was supposed to be a mini-reunion, but my bro. in GA was exposed and has to quarantine.

NH lifted the mask "mandate".... businesses can (and do) require it, but it's looking promising. My employer is following state guidelines, but is "strongly recommending" masks whenever within 10'. State is >50% vaccinated.


----------



## controlfreak

Masks are becoming less and less here in SC. Unless there is a "bouncer" at the door forcing compliance about 50% don't mask up. Last couple of restaurants I ate at had half the servers not masking. I am fully vaccinated and have no intention of wearing a mask unless forced to.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny….
> Read your dad s obit. You can count yourself blessed to have such a legacy. Prayers for you and the family… 77 seems too young. Though it looks like his heart was full.
> 
> I m glad I could come into work today and get some rest. I pretty much killed myself this weekend. Off to Meeechigan Thursday to see mom and sister. This was supposed to be a mini-reunion, but my bro. in GA was exposed and has to quarantine.
> 
> NH lifted the mask "mandate".... businesses can (and do) require it, but it s looking promising. My employer is following state guidelines, but is "strongly recommending" masks whenever within 10 . State is >50% vaccinated.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks, and yes Dad was quite a character.


----------



## CFrye

Lovely slideshow Gunny. I love the song 'I Can Only Imagine'. I never met your dad, but the song fits. If you think of it, please give your mom a hug from me. She is in my thoughts and prayers.

Matt, the garage is looking great!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lovely slideshow Gunny. I love the song 'I Can Only Imagine'. I never met your dad, but the song fits. If you think of it, please give your mom a hug from me. She is in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> - CFrye


I will be sure to hug Mother for ya. My Fathers biggest concern was that he would be the one burying me. Spent many years in various war zones. Made sure they didn't contact every time I got wounded. Lest my Mother have no hair by now. LOL


----------



## CFrye

> - woodbutcherbynight


Is this your Dads car?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Tuesday is here, Shop will be open, today….sometime….


----------



## bandit571

Not so sure this IS a Tuesday….tried the shop for a bit…everything wanted to fight…even cutting wedges…









Blade wanted to go "it's own way"....

Waiting on a pop out glue fix..









Then I can round over this side of the ladder….
Some wedges ?









Didn't want to go in….we have ways….another spot needed 2..









As it couldn't just do with one wedge….one side is now glued up..









May need to trim one tenon a bit, tread seems a might too long…

Waiting on the glue to dry…may try again later…Boss wants to run to the stores…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Is this your Dads car?
> 
> - CFrye


No, but last time it was in for service we took a drive… Owner is Navy Vet, they got along very well and talked for 4 hours.


----------



## CFrye

Great to make connections like that! Now you have that memory every time you see that car.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, rather a bit Rustic..









Has a wavy edge….Letting this sit a day, or two…lest it blow up when the clamps come off…..









Just to hang dish towels up in a Kitchen….needs sanded, stained ,and a coat of Poly….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Great to make connections like that! Now you have that memory every time you see that car.
> 
> - CFrye


Exactly. Mother had book marks made up, pretty unique idea. Has Dad's picture and his favorite verse on one side and the other has US NAVY. Put it in my Bible, much larger and easier to see than old one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 28 at wake up this morning. Still a little snow out there from yesterday, but that will be gone quickly at it warms up to 55 today. I brought home a trailer load of logs yesterday, mostly some small walnut and few other species, but nothing to brag about. Got home and then went out to the kiln to rearrange stuff to get ready to sell some. I walked back to the house for something and heard a hissing sound. I thought it was the camper at first, but then traced it to the truck and found a piece of metal in a rear tire. I love this truck, but changing a tire on a 1 ton truck is not fun, especially when the wheel wouldn't come off the hub even with all 8 lug nuts off. I had to use a 2×4 and sledge hammer to break it loose. Now the tire is in for repair and to see what the heck was in there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good morning all. It's 28 at wake up this morning. Still a little snow out there from yesterday, but that will be gone quickly at it warms up to 55 today. I brought home a trailer load of logs yesterday, mostly some small walnut and few other species, but nothing to brag about. Got home and then went out to the kiln to rearrange stuff to get ready to sell some. I walked back to the house for something and heard a hissing sound. I thought it was the camper at first, but then traced it to the truck and found a piece of metal in a rear tire. I love this truck, but changing a tire on a 1 ton truck is not fun, especially when the wheel wouldn't come off the hub even with all 8 lug nuts off. I had to use a 2×4 and sledge hammer to break it loose. Now the tire is in for repair and to see what the heck was in there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


When you go to put that tire back apply some grease to the hub on the truck. Helps for next time.


----------



## bandit571

Pastrami and Provolone Cheese, on NYC Rye with a LOT of Dijon Mustard…

Ladder project is stained….waiting on that to air out a day…then the poly can go on…

Film at 23oo hrs..


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang,

Hope all is well…. busy-busy in Mainiac land. Paying gig actually expects me to work these days :^o

We brake ground next week on our 57,000 sq. ft. warehouse addition to the facility we purchased last year some 20 miles down the road, and I'm knee deep into the plans for moving 1/3 of our manufacturing operations.

Who knew delving into the occupancy requirements of the IBC could be so much fun? Depending on how you tally up the floor space and use, we either just meet the required number of water closets and toilets…. or we need to add one. The only cost effective way to add one is to convert an existing shower in the ladies room into a stall…. but if we do that, they may make us bust out a wall and move it over so one of the showers on the men's side is then on the ladies' side, as any facility offered to the men has to be made available to the women. (urinals?)

Sounds great in theory, but we don't currently have any showers in our existing factory, showers are not required by code, and the jobs we're moving down there don't involve especially hot and sweaty work. So, depending on how much this costs, we may just brick over the showers on the men's side. Yah… stupid.

Of course we'll have to pay the architect several grand just to get an authoritative answer, as none of us mere mortals have been sanctified to read the code book… so it's already putting the project over budget and we haven't even started yet.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, a new store has just opened it's doors here in town…Harbor Freight….no longer need to drive the 35+miles each way to the "old" stores…..new one is less than 2 miles away!...

Boss has her Grocery Shopping list made….guess who gets to go out shopping….Film at 2300, maybe…

Teaser on that ladder..









Waiting for the stain to dry..


----------



## bandit571

Signs on the doors….









Opens Tuesday, May 27, 2021…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Sorry to hear that.


----------



## bandit571

2 sales in the morning…may have to go out and about….

3" of snow on the ground this morning…about 2pm, all had melted away…..then a few 'white-outs" show up…and we have about an inch on the ground, again….Climate Change? happens to be one week short of May?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Have been absent here for awhile. No real excuse other than my phone does not play well with LJ's and have been busy in the shop and not took much time for the computer.

Sorry to hear of your dads passing Gunny. Good every one is doing as good as can be expected. Was similar to how I lost my dad. Is a shock for sure to get that call.

Hope all are doing good. Bandit is making ladders and Matt has a nice garage for sure.

Still not quite done with my hip issue. Dr. decided I should go to PT to help me from walking weird. Last couple months havee not had much change for the better. Hoping to get back to my normal soon.


----------



## rad457

> Masks are becoming less and less here in SC. Unless there is a "bouncer" at the door forcing compliance about 50% don t mask up. Last couple of restaurants I ate at had half the servers not masking. I am fully vaccinated and have no intention of wearing a mask unless forced to.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> In other words, you only care about yourself and no one else? Masks are not for YOU, they are for everyone ELSE.
> 
> - tvrgeek


LOL! A normal microscope can not see the Corona virus, most images are shown at 60000+magnification, you actually think a disposable mask made in China will contain it? Just saying


----------



## mojapitt

It's one of those arguments that will never be won. The virus itself is much too small to be stopped by a mask. However, they are transmitted through water droplets in the air that will be mostly trapped by the mask if worn correctly. Since I work in a dozen different hospitals that require masks, I am always wearing them. That being said I always wear them in the stores if for no other reason than public opinion. I have already had the virus and I have had the first vaccination. It's become a topic like politics that is useless to discuss because neither side will change their minds.


----------



## diverlloyd

It's like I told my antimasker buddy. Do you want me to piss on your leg with both of us nude or with your pants on or with both of us with pants on.
As of today I'm fully vaccinated, and we put a offer in on a new house. Doubt we will get it but we made the offer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> G
> Sorry to hear of your dads passing Gunny. Good every one is doing as good as can be expected. Was similar to how I lost my dad. Is a shock for sure to get that call.
> 
> - Festus56


Thank you. My biggest fear was that HE would be getting that call because the Reaper had finally had enough of ME tempting him. After years in harms way I came home in 2010.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

The Game is a-foot, Watson!


----------



## controlfreak

> Masks are becoming less and less here in SC. Unless there is a "bouncer" at the door forcing compliance about 50% don t mask up. Last couple of restaurants I ate at had half the servers not masking. I am fully vaccinated and have no intention of wearing a mask unless forced to.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> In other words, you only care about yourself and no one else? Masks are not for YOU, they are for everyone ELSE.
> 
> - tvrgeek


I think you are attempting to put words in my mouth. I am not trying to go political about this but was pointing out that this is viewed differently in depending on where you are located and the information you are exposed to. I have kids that have only left the house to get vaccinated so there is a wide difference of opinions. Two weeks ago the CDC said that there is no reason for a vaccinated individual to wear a mask but within hours had to start walking it back not because the science changed but political pressure mounted. The covid response has had many contradictions and I see no reason that that will change anytime soon.

Last night I went out with an out of town family guest for dinner. There was a band for outside dining and another musician inside with a large crowd for both venues. Was there about two hours and the only mask wearers were the wait staff. Large crowd without wearing a mask coming or going. I asked if this is different than what she was used to seeing and the answer was a "hell yeah". She added that maybe in two weeks we will have the same, who knows. We shut down, we masked, we stopped seeing family and we got vaccinated. So by your standard we all just don't give a damn about one another. By my standard we are all in this together and we are just done with it but if anyone says that they feel more comfortable if I wear a mask by all means I do comply.

I will leave it at that and not corrupt this thread about this any further but felt that "you only care about yourself and no one else" was a little much. That may be a valid comment about an employee I have that shuns the mask and refuses to get vaccinated. I encourage but cannot force him to get vaccinated. I encourage all to get vaccinated when they are able.


----------



## bandit571

$3 mini deep fryer…..then these two items..









$2 for the vise….$12 + tax for the double spokeshave…









Straight and curved irons. Vise is a bit..









Adjustable?


----------



## controlfreak

I like that double shave!


----------



## Gene01

> Masks are becoming less and less here in SC. Unless there is a "bouncer" at the door forcing compliance about 50% don t mask up. Last couple of restaurants I ate at had half the servers not masking. I am fully vaccinated and have no intention of wearing a mask unless forced to.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> In other words, you only care about yourself and no one else? Masks are not for YOU, they are for everyone ELSE.
> 
> - tvrgeek
> 
> I think you are attempting to put words in my mouth. I am not trying to go political about this but was pointing out that this is viewed differently in depending on where you are located and the information you are exposed to. I have kids that have only left the house to get vaccinated so there is a wide difference of opinions. Two weeks ago the CDC said that there is no reason for a vaccinated individual to wear a mask but within hours had to start walking it back not because the science changed but political pressure mounted. The covid response has had many contradictions and I see no reason that that will change anytime soon.
> 
> Last night I went out with an out of town family guest for dinner. There was a band for outside dining and another musician inside with a large crowd for both venues. Was there about two hours and the only mask wearers were the wait staff. Large crowd without wearing a mask coming or going. I asked if this is different than what she was used to seeing and the answer was a "hell yeah". She added that maybe in two weeks we will have the same, who knows. We shut down, we masked, we stopped seeing family and we got vaccinated. So by your standard we all just don t give a damn about one another. By my standard we are all in this together and we are just done with it but if anyone says that they feel more comfortable if I wear a mask by all means I do comply.
> 
> I will leave it at that and not corrupt this thread about this any further but felt that "you only care about yourself and no one else" was a little much. That may be a valid comment about an employee I have that shuns the mask and refuses to get vaccinated. I encourage but cannot force him to get vaccinated. I encourage all to get vaccinated when they are able.
> 
> - controlfreak


Most corporate establishments in our county, which incudes Tucson, require masks. Probably 80-90% of the individually owned places have signs posted that ask patrons to mask up. But, most are not going to get nasty if you walk in without one. Some restaurants may require a mask to enter but, once seated, they come off. The staff is always masked up. Other, more rural counties in AZ are much more Lasse faire. Not requiring masks at all. Still, the corporate concerns are bending to the political winds. 
Our governor has left it to the counties to decide their own policies. He does wear one in public.


----------



## ssnvet

If you can't get it you can't give it. I've had COVID and have been vaccinated. I still ware a mask when entering stores as a courtesy because… 1.) no one else knows that, and 2.) it is almost always posted as a requirement by the owners/management and I'm big on personal property rights


----------



## ssnvet

Visiting fam in Meechigan…









Got corn?



















Deer?


----------



## diverlloyd

Didn't get the house we went 10k over asking. That is the max we will go over asking I figured the people before us would go way over to get it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Didn't get the house we went 10k over asking. That is the max we will go over asking I figured the people before us would go way over to get it.
> 
> - diverlloyd


The market has gotten kinda crazy lately. House down the street in so so shape outside wise went for 25K over average sales in area for last 1 year. Guy dropped in on me one day to ask what brand of flagpole I had and said he had been trying to get a house but kept getting outbid. For what he paid for his place mine is looking better all the time. Now where I go after that is a issue… LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm thinking it went for 45 over asking. We thought what we offered was fair and was top of our budget. We looked at one two days ago and it was amazing in the pictures in person it was a heavily lipsticked pig. Whoever did the work on it wether it was them or a contractor had no pride or skill in their work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I it was a heavily lipsticked pig.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## CFrye

I am working on refurbing a toy high chair. One of the back spindles is missing. 









I have the stock. I am unsure how to proceed in creating the spindle. Any help would be appreciated. (Heck, I couldn't even decide what forum to post this question so I'm posting it here among friends).


----------



## controlfreak

I think I would cut a square tenon that the edges match the circumference and pair down the corners till round. But I am a novice woodworker at best.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: You still have that round tenon cutter? If not, you could use a dowel, drill into the end of the spindle.

Shape of the rest of the spindle can be done with a hand plane, or…









a Spokeshave….

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with all of the above. I wonder why the round tenon?


----------



## Gene01

> I'm with all of the above. I wonder why the round tenon?
> 
> - rhybeka


Round hole. You know the old conundrum" square peg, round hole".


----------



## bandit571

Ladder is delivered, yesterday…Daughter LIKED it.

Started on building the Gazebo…...got all 8 posts assembled…all the other parts laid out…( they seem to think some sort of Giant Magnet in under the grss..) was all set to assemble the sides to the posts….and it starts to rain…normal luck…haul the cordless drill back inside, and the cup of small parts. Try again after the rain has moved on towards the South East…...

Brunch was pills, and a Simple Scramble, Meat Lovers by Jimmie Dean…..


----------



## controlfreak

Nothing but rain here all day, yuck!

Back to complete my first attempt at a pins first dove tail practice.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the input. CF I think I will do what you suggest. How did practice go? Bandit I do have the multi-hole-size tenon maker but I am having trouble tuning it. I rewatched a Wood by Wright video and remembered I had the problem last year as well. Then SQUIRREL! Forgot about it.


----------



## bandit571

Got tired of looking at this mess under the monitor..









Picking dried glue off me fingers…waiting on the glue to dry…









5 pieces of Ash…Flash Mobbed by clamps..


----------



## controlfreak

Thanks Candy I hope the chair repair is going well. Pins first practice went well and I ended up with a quality joint but it was a slower process. I may give it a shot on my saw till construction. I glued up my side panels yesterday and will hopefully get the bottom & shelf done (glued up) today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….46 cloudy, foggy degrees outside. Laundry Detail this morning….will remove all them clamps while loading up the washer..Might try the back porch after it warms up, this afternoon…


----------



## Gene01

If'n ya want some warmth Bandit, c'mon out here. It'll be 96° this afternoon. 
Gettin' that metal hot box all prepped for insulation. Even with the insulation my shop time will only be from 05:00 till noon. It's nap time after lunch, anyways.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy working on exhaust fan for finishing room. Previous version was fan enclosure only and I used a 1600 CFM attic fan. Bit more than needed. Thing would suck the door open and bang you in head in not careful. This version I made entire cabinet and fan enclosure. Fan comes as a unit with fan and louvers all in one package.

Not done but moving along nicely.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail right off the start….so, Finished that add on for under the Computer Monitor 









And then installed it…









Then after a Cup-of-Noodle Lunch ( Seafood!) Decided to fight with a frame work the rest of the afternoon…









Got the main frame assembled…ROYAL PITA….LOTS of trouble getting bolts to start …









Even set up a small "Break Area" that I didn't get a chance to try out….got the topper assembled..









Decided that was enough for one day….I'm working way too hard for a Sunday…


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit! it's coming along!

@WB sweet! looks good too!

I got a bit of shop time in this weekend but mainly clean up. I got a shelf cut for the wife but still have to do board jointing, assembly and finish.

got the new cat gate installed - it's janky but it'll work for now. I was dumb and cracked part of it by driving a screw in too close to the edge without predrilling. I blame getting tired, may try to fix it with some glue and clamps at some point. for now it's doing it's job.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Monday….leave it at that….still sore and crampy from yesterday's work sessions…


----------



## DonBroussard

My 90-year old stepfather's kids cleaned out his attic and tossed a bunch of stuff out, but Nannette and I were on hand just in case something salvageable went into the trailer headed for the dump. With their permission, we retrieved a few items: a vintage child's high chair; an upholstered recliner; an original Raggedy Ann doll, and a few other smalls. I spent most of my weekend disassembling the chair's wooden frame (I think it's cherry), removing the mechanism, stripping the uphostlery, and removing nails. I sanded away the old finish, and with progressive grits, sanded the wooden parts nice and smooth, paying special attention to the touched surfaces like arm rests. The spray lacquer looks nice with its satin finish. I'm planning (weather permitting) to reglue the frame today, then Nannette and I will tackle the re-upholstering part. We already did the footrest and we are both happy with how that turned out.

Side note: My stepfather made the decision to toss out the chair, and when he learned we were redoing the chair, he thought he might want it back, but by that time, it had already been promised to his daughter in New Mexico. Basic research on the inter webs reveals that the chair might be worth over $1,000, and the Raggedy Ann, with her original clothes, could be about $400 or so. Looks like we will be making another road trip!


----------



## bandit571

A BRIGHT and sunny 61 degrees outside…..and I'm too bloody sore to walk around and enjoy it…may have done a wee too much, yesterday…..if'n it can move, it HURTS…


----------



## CFrye

Looking forward to seeing the after pictures Don!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finished cabinet today. Put screen on door and mounted it to cabinet.










Blended it in well with some creative work on window.


----------



## CFrye

Nicely done Gunny! My compliments to your interior decorator, the curtains are très chic


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….you too, Rnady..where ever you are…


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning, at least we made it past Monday.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy all….

Made it back from Michigan in one piece, though the plane was surprisingly small. Back home in time for our our hockey game vs. the red team…. feisty as usual with these guys… and pulled off a 2-0 win. We're back in first place and should get a favorable spot in the playoffs.

Now to dig out from all the work that managed to not get done while I was away :^(


----------



## bandit571

The NEW Harbor Freight store here in Bellefontaine, OH. is now open!....otherwise it is almost 40 miles one way to the nearest store..( Springfield, OH….Lima, OH.) Only need to drive 2 miles, now…

3 F clamps at 6" ($3 each)
1 F clamp at 12" and a pair of 18" ones at $5.99

Can never have too many clamps, right…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nicely done Gunny! My compliments to your interior decorator, the curtains are très chic
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks. Those used to be sheets for the bed till I got married in 2010.


----------



## rad457

> Nicely done Gunny! My compliments to your interior decorator, the curtains are très chic
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Thanks. Those used to be sheets for the bed till I got married in 2010.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Musta been Sum Wedding Night


----------



## Gene01

> Nicely done Gunny! My compliments to your interior decorator, the curtains are très chic
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Thanks. Those used to be sheets for the bed till I got married in 2010.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Musta been Sum Wedding Night
> 
> - Andre


LOL!


----------



## bandit571

I am NOT ready for 80 degree weather…yet. Putting things away in the back yard….Boss wanted stuff done out on the front porch…

Too windy today to work on the top of the Gazebo…...dang canvass would quickly become a sail….Will have some helpers this weekend..I hope.

6 F style clamps came home from the brand new Harbor Freight store, today….filled in a few "gaps" in my clamp supply…

Is it too early to turn on the AC?


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, been alternating A/C during the day with furnace at night for several weeks here. 


> Nicely done Gunny! My compliments to your interior decorator, the curtains are très chic
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Thanks. Those used to be sheets for the bed till I got married in 2010.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm sure your wife is grateful you upgraded! LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi everyone. Rainy day here.
I actually did a bit of woodworking the other day. My cousin asked for a few cutting boards for her new house. I really needed to clean up the shop to use it, but I really need to do a big project so the shop needs to be cleaned. I saved some cedar yesterday and will sell it today. Tomorrow I need to saw a bunch more for another guy. He's gonna pay me for delivery.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful boards Bill!


----------



## CFrye

Steady drizzle outside here. Perfect for ease of weeding. Also trimmed back a bunch of vegetation in the back to get to a corner post that had, somewhere along the way, become separated from the top rail of the chain link fence. Post is bent enough that I couldn't rejoin the pieces alone. Adding that to a list of stuff I need help with. 
On a woodworking note, unbeknownst to me, our neighbor had given Jim a burl from a cherry(?) tree he had cut down. I found it with the turning blanks. 









I need to get at least one pen out of it for the neighbor. Pretty sure there's enough for that. I've never worked with burl. Any tips for trimming/cutting/turning?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Burl can be brittle. May need to stabilize it with CA glue before turning.
Thanks on the boards. Wish you were closer candy. I'd be over to help you.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice boards, Bill. What woods are those?

Nannette and I finished upholstering the recliner and delivered it to my stepfather until we can bring it to New Mexico. We patted ourselves on the back, satisfied with our first attempt at upholstery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don. Walnut, mahogany and hard maple.
Chairs look good.


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like a fun job, Don! chair looks good too 

@Candy got nothing but there is a FB group named Ladies who Lathe - mainly women in the group but I think there's a guy here or there. if you can't find the info here, I'd ask there. They are a good group 

looks like rain here. my head tells me so too. nephew needs to take his car in to get a problem diagnosed so he'll be driving my truck tomorrow to and from work. I'm a bit nervous.

need to get two boards jointed to form a shelf for the SO so I can make her happy and get it off my plate. Then back to thinking about what in tarnation I'm going to do about my desk build….or shelve it and work on the lego storage since I need that just about as much.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho….

Bill…. the cutting boards look nice.

Todays fun consists of researching NFPA 13 to make sure we are using the right occupancy classification to move our foam fabrication operation into the new building. Trying to get two people to give me the same answer is proving to be difficult. Sprinkler System Designer says the insurance loss control peeps make the final call. Architect says the FPE makes the call. Nothing about this move is proving to be easy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I'm sure your wife is grateful you upgraded! LOL
> 
> - CFrye


Yeah, was also glad she got to choose what she wanted and no arguments from me. Had been a Bachelor for several years so convenience over style.


----------



## bandit571

Keeps threatening to rain…smells like rain…humid as all get out….

A Stanley No. 4-1/4 Junior jack plane….had a cracked side…..bought a new grinding tip for the Dremel, ground a better "channel" along that crack, Mixed up a small batch of JB Weld…..Mooshed it around and into the crack..

Will see how it turned out…after Supper…

Thinking about going to an Auction, this evening…might be a box lot or 2 I might want…


----------



## bandit571

Yep..it is raining, now…..right after I got to the Auction House. Nope, didn't win a thing, either….lost out on a 1/2" cast iron top Spindle Shaper….the other bidder won it for $40…


----------



## bandit571

Next Tuesday….I have to go to Ross Heart Hospital, OSU Wexner, Columbus, OH. to get Blood work done, an MRI scan….then drive up #315 to the Fairgrounds, and get tested for COVID….even though I have had both jabs….

On the 7th…I get driven back to Wexner….and they will install the Watchman in my heart….nor am I allowed to drive home, afterwards….Fun, fun…..just about shoots the Month of May…


----------



## CFrye

> Burl can be brittle. May need to stabilize it with CA glue before turning.
> Thanks on the boards. Wish you were closer candy. I'd be over to help you.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Stabilize it how? Just brush the CA glue on?


----------



## CFrye

Beka I belong to Women In Turning group on Facebook. That'll be my next place to ask.


----------



## Gene01

Nice boards, Bill. Cuz will enjoy those.
Don, great upholstery job. The chair looks fantastic. 
Matt, I don't envy your info gathering task. Getting actionable guidance from governmental agencies is like nailing jello to the wall.
Candy, ya gotta cut blanks first. From there, it should be easy to slather on some CA. Plus, you'll be sure of getting to more exposed surfaces of just the parts that need it.

My tin can of a wanna be shop is ready for the insulation. I'll be using encapsulated rolls. The plan is to glue the insulation to the metal walls with 3M 90. But, finding that stuff has been a bear. Found a co. in WI that says they can get it to me but, they have to get it direct from 3M. As of yesterday, they anticipate three weeks out. Getting to be a bit frustrating.


----------



## northwoodsman

Candy - there are several people on LJ that have stabilization setups. Perhaps post in the general forum and someone will be willing to help you out. It's best done under vacuum so the hardener gets pulled into all of the pores in the wood. Although most blanks need to be 3/4" x 3/4" I would cut them 7/8" x 7/8". I have noticed that burl blanks often don't dry straight (they warp) once cut into blanks. The materials to stabilize aren't expensive, but you need a pressure pot and a vacuum pump, etc. That looks like a nice piece of wood.


----------



## ssnvet

I've been designing and hunting & gathering materials for a custom tool box rack and finally got going on assembly last night. Still have a lot to do, but here's a sneak peek at the design….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I really like that setup. I need to do something different with my cordless drills and drivers, the PVC pipe slotted for the handle appealed to me but from a woodworking standpoint it seems like cheating. I know that eventually I'll have to move beyond my antiquated Milwaukees for something more modern and I want adaptability for whatever comes next without having to redo everything.

Currently this is working but not great.


----------



## ssnvet

> I ll have to move beyond my antiquated Milwaukees for something more modern and I want adaptability for whatever comes next without having to redo everything.
> Currently this is working but not great.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'm pretty heavily invested into the DeWalt system and currently they're laying all over the place. I want them ready to grab and go with battery chargers and charged spares standing buy. I looked at a lot of pics on Pinterest and mashed the different ideas together into this.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Matt, I really like that setup. I need to do something different with my cordless drills and drivers, the PVC pipe slotted for the handle appealed to me but from a woodworking standpoint it seems like cheating. I know that eventually I ll have to move beyond my antiquated Milwaukees for something more modern and I want adaptability for whatever comes next without having to redo everything.
> 
> Currently this is working but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That adaptability is where design becomes critical. For shop stuff I will often opt for lesser joinery or add pieces rather than dado out something. This allows future expansion without the dreaded complete redo.

Might be why my design phase tends to linger before implementation. LOL

Or I am just over thinking it. Hard to say some days.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Nice to have an organized shop. I try to keep mine that way. I ordered a new lathe a few days ago and now am going to have to make storage for all the tools and accessories that have never had a real home.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you for the tips NorthWoodsMan. I am hoping to hear more good info from the WIT ladies.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cross for Urn is coming along, slowly but progress has been made.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Matt, I really like that setup. I need to do something different with my cordless drills and drivers, the PVC pipe slotted for the handle appealed to me but from a woodworking standpoint it seems like cheating. I know that eventually I ll have to move beyond my antiquated Milwaukees for something more modern and I want adaptability for whatever comes next without having to redo everything.
> 
> Currently this is working but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> That adaptability is where design becomes critical. For shop stuff I will often opt for lesser joinery or add pieces rather than dado out something. This allows future expansion without the dreaded complete redo.
> 
> Might be why my design phase tends to linger before implementation. LOL
> 
> Or I am just over thinking it. Hard to say some days.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Almost all of my stuff is pocket screwed together. Quick,simple and if I don't like it is easy to break down and use for something else.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Almost all of my stuff is pocket screwed together. Quick,simple and if I don't like it is easy to break down and use for something else.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## ssnvet

Snoopy got to go make chips in the machine shop this morning….










Happy Friday!


----------



## bandit571

Garage sale finds, this morning..









$5.50 spent. Most of the Taps and Dies are soaking in a bowl full of Coke a Cola…...then I'll see IF I need to buy the Evaporust…..

Other item is an extension bit for a brace and bit, by John S. Fray & Co…....a No.2…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice haul Bandit


----------



## controlfreak

Sunny Sunday here, trying to find something fun to do. Which is why washing windows got crossed off the list.


----------



## ssnvet

Yesterday's "fun"


----------



## CFrye

Oh Matt that makes me feel weak in the knees just looking at it! I bet that lets in a lot of light though.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, Matt would be required to be tied off….
Yesterdays haul…









8ppi Disston D8, pre-1928 version…..EC Atkins Saw Set…Screwdriver with bits….total? $3

Plus a dollar for a can of gas for the mower. Yard is mowed.

This morning? After a Pill Breakfast…installed the roof to that Gazebo…by meself, no less..









Northside view…









Westside view…

The saw set has been rehabbed…









Has a Sept. 15, 1908 Patent date on it. Was made just north of Martyville, in Indy, IN

Bought the screwdriver just for the bits..









Boss NOW wants to go to the Store….."I'm on BREAK, thank you very much.."

Will see how THAT goes…


----------



## CFrye

Good work Bandit and another nice haul!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Boss NOW wants to go to the Store….."I m on BREAK, thank you very much.."
> 
> Will see how THAT goes…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## CFrye

Got a safety notice in the mail a few days ago for the pressure washer. Seems it has a part in the spray gun that can break "posing an impact injury hazard to the user." Forms have been completed for repairs. Now waiting … 
Hey Bandit how was the trip to the store? :-D


----------



## bandit571

Will be AFTER Lunch is delivered from Fozoli's….


----------



## bandit571

Teaser for the saw..









Handle will need rubbed down..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Teaser for the saw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle will need rubbed down..
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## ssnvet

> Oh Matt that makes me feel weak in the knees just looking at it! I bet that lets in a lot of light though.
> - CFrye


I was actually thinking to myself "maybe I'm getting to old for ladder work"

All picked up.. just in time to beat the rain.


----------



## DonBroussard

A friend of mine is downsizing and moving to a smaller house, and he offered me his old stiff and rusty Workmate 400. My goal for the weekend was to get it back in service.

Here is what it looked like before any work was done:










After cleaning, scraping, wire brushing, painting and making (that's a bunch of "ings") new fixed and moving jaws, here is what it looks like now:










I still need to drill dog holes, but the new-to-me Workmate 400 is reporting for duty.


----------



## Festus56

Looks better than new Don, Good job!


----------



## CFrye

Wow Don!


----------



## diverlloyd

Don that's nice.

Neighbor dropped off a 3×5 hard maple table top today it's 2" thick. It's old and shellac finished, I'm thinking it's going to be cutting boards. The hernia from moving it around will be a added bonus.


----------



## CFrye

End grain?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice Don.


----------



## Gene01

Nice rescue, Don.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Don! I have a newer model and need to decide if it's coming up to the shop or if I'm leaving it in the basement as a work surface.

@Bandit I miss fazolis!

I got some things done in the shop but pics are on my cell. I planed down and glued the wifes shelf together. It will only be holding rubber stamp cases (the size of a DVD case) so there shouldn't be any mechanical fasteners needed. Will have to drill the holes out in the supports and get it installed tonight. That will make her happy.

Nephew helped me out in the shop on Sat, and we got the planer put onto the flip top cart with some modifications (ie the shelf/drawer had to come out or it wouldn't fit), and we disassembled the old drill press shelf and got it moved onto the new modular stand. yours truly couldn't seem to measure correctly so all of the drawers are too long. I'm not honestly sure how I managed that. main issue will be dust but that will just have to happen. Maybe it'll be a good handle?


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

Glued up two layers of ABS veneered Birch plywood to make shelf for my "enhanced" tool cart. Pics at 11


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm thinking so candy. The top is made from 2" square stock 5' long som I'm not sure if it's just glued or if they used dowels or biscuits to put it together. I need to take out my small pinpoint metal detector and see it there is any metal in it then I may just rip it down a glue seam to see want the joints look like.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been busy not woodworking. Popping in to say HI ALL! Back to work.


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday…leave it at that….









Handle details..









Both have the same etch….









D8 Rip saw is 2" longer than the D8 Cross cut saw….was going to take them to get sharpened…..Chuck is in the Hospital…..60 mile round trip for nothing….even struck out at the one Antique store in Piqua that was even open..

Screens are installed in the Gazebo….meh….


----------



## Gene01

40 rolls of insulation showed up yesterday afternoon. Today we start the installation. We're slowly creeping closer to turning the tin can into a shop. Should be building out the stud walls next week. The light at the end is getting brighter. Can't hear any trains coming so, all is good.


----------



## mojapitt

Good luck Gene. I hate insulation.


----------



## bandit571

All I have to do is just walk down that isle at Lowes….and I start itching….

Morning to ya…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ /flops/ morning! first cup of coffee in the mug. time to get at it. Neighbor lady's house went up for sale this morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, did you get fiberglass insulation, rockwool or ? I'm nearly done with my shed and already thinking about what I might want to insulate it with should it become a better option for a shop than the garage at a later date. Moving to our property at some point in the future is always in the back of my minds and ROI on what I spend on this shed is a constant when I think about pouring more $$ into it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…

Insulation = mask ... can't even see the little fibers floating around the air waiting to take up residence in you lungs.

My 'Purple Pain' peeps ended the regular season in first place and beat the Red Army last night in the semi-finals. Next Monday's game against the 'Black Knights That Say Ne' is for the inflatable Stanley Cup (and eternal glory). We're really playing well as a team…. with a solid passing game and well balanced lines. I managed to storm the net and pop in a rebound for the second goal… which is a happy (though very infrequent) event. We tail gated with beers in the arena's back parking lot in celebration. Other teams do this every week… and I think we should make it a tradition too… as the powers that be seem content to ignore it. (Monday is adult leagues only… no kiddies or teeny boppers).


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt you should go to the penalty box just so you can hang your glove and say " come back and I shall taunt you a second time".

Insulation sucks if I build another shop that need insulated it will be spray foamed.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt you should go to the penalty box just so you can hang your glove and say " come back and I shall taunt you a second time".
> - diverlloyd


I'll fly that one by my hockey shrink… but I don't think he'll agree :^p


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

If the rain keeps up I will need a boat to get home.


----------



## CFrye

> If the rain keeps up I will need a boat to get home.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hear that Gunny! Last night's storm took out power for an hour or so. I wasn't home when it first happened so not sure about the total time span. Thankful for battery power. 
I bought a solar powered light to put over the pump house door. No wiring, just fasten it to the wall. Easy Peasy right? It's been cloudy/rainy most of the time since it arrived. Hard to get that initial charge with out sunshine. However enough rays one morning that I learned I need to move it from over the door due to the roof over hang. 









Details! Details!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have couple of those. They last 3 yes maybe. Internals are cheap so you can't expect a long service life. Lights enough to see to walk. Good for when power is out.


----------



## CFrye

3 years is long enough to find a more permanent solution. If I move the RV a light won't even be needed there.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, did you get fiberglass insulation, rockwool or ? I m nearly done with my shed and already thinking about what I might want to insulate it with should it become a better option for a shop than the garage at a later date. Moving to our property at some point in the future is always in the back of my minds and ROI on what I spend on this shed is a constant when I think about pouring more $$ into it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


We're using a fully encapsulated product from Johns Manville. The insulation is white and doesn't fly all over. It's great to work with. No itches! We bought it at 15" wide in 40 sq. ft. rolls.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! took a mental health day today to spend with the SO and clean up some admin tasks that have been piling up at home…and take delivery of a new fridge, which seems to be perfect timing as I can hear the old one across the house :\ time for paperwork!

@BBY I did rock wool in my shop and it seems to do a nice job. way nicer to work with than fiberglass.


----------



## ssnvet

Yaba-daba-doo


----------



## bandit571

Jimmie Dean Simple Scambles, Meat Lovers for Brunch. Morning to ya….

Blood work yesterday, then wait an hour before the CT Scan….with contrast….lay in the "dryer drum" with me arms over my head….then the contrast hits. White Castle on the way home ( got to see the Great Grandson, too) then the Bloodthinner Clinic when I do get back home…..

Columbus,OH in a thunderstorm…..is not a fun place to drive….

Something to keep me busy, for a few days?









And waiting it's turn…









had to go out and buy new files, too..









First pass on the first saw is done..









That be a lot of teeth to do…


----------



## rad457

Someone been fooling around with my clock, 1 hour behind? Oh well not like I got anywhere to be
Had to make a cutting board on short notice for my Niece (shower gift) Had just made an End Grain but that was above her price point) LOL, she bought the End Grain for herself, at least the cost of the wood was recovered?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Both of those look good.


----------



## controlfreak

Well, another hump day is almost in the record books


----------



## bandit571

Check Engine light came on….took the Chevy to the dealership. They cleared the thing….something about an O2 sensor code. Said to let them know if it returns….

Didn't do a damn thing today, other than that run to the Dealership…..was a way too long day, yesterday….

Friday will begin about 0400 wake-up call….to get to OSU Wexner for the 0600 appointment. 50/50 chance I might get to come back home same day…we'll see. Then I am "grounded" for about a week or two…


----------



## bandit571

We have a fellow renting a room from us…and he has a black hound dog…let that dog and Max, and Bandit out a little bit ago, to do their nightly potty run in the fenced in backyard….

BIG FIGHT< BIG FIGHT! All 3 dogs caught a Raccoon at the back gate….Dogs 1, ******************** 0…..A few scrapes from claws…..nothing serious for the dogs…...******************** is DOA….Max is worn out. Boss is a wreck….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Made some progress on the tool chest mods….


----------



## bandit571

One saw is done..









And put away…









Other saw is a D-112, 7ppi crosscut…









D8 Crosscut, 8 ppi..teeth have been jointed…









So…almost ready to file the teeth….


----------



## rhybeka

nothing but lawn mower sounds today… hoping the nephew is going to get that this evening. Will see once he gets home. it will be easier when there's not a third person to involve in chores - even if I am glad for the help. I highly dislike cutting grass.

@Bandit better than three vet bills! Good luck tomorrow!

I'm back to square one with designing my desk, and scratching my head on what was at one point a clear idea. The need has changed so, alrighty.


----------



## ssnvet

Only an hour to go…


----------



## controlfreak

There's Snoopy and I am outta here


----------



## bandit571

Back home….and very, very sore…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Back home….and very, very sore…..
> 
> - bandit571


Then take it easy, as in no going down to the alternate dimension and starting something new.


----------



## CFrye

> Back home….and very, very sore…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Then take it easy, as in no going down to the alternate dimension and starting something new.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


What he ^^^ said!


----------



## CFrye

Why is it the simplest answer is the most elusive? 









From the top down: 
The original spindle; 
the saw and chiseled version; 
turned on the lathe and 2 sides (that will be the front and back) in the process of being thinned and shaped with a hand plane(Bandit had that part right). 
Still not exact but a heck of a lot closer.


----------



## bandit571

Worst part of all this….They SHAVED everything…..and now…..the hair is growing back…Grrrr….

trying to figure out HOW to set up the cell phone for them to do a video check up of the hole in my leg. 1)...don't even know HOW to use the camera on my phone….2) nor how they intend to conduct the call….let alone give them MY phone number for that phone….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Worst part of all this….They SHAVED everything…..and now…..the hair is growing back…Grrrr….
> 
> trying to figure out HOW to set up the cell phone for them to do a video check up of the hole in my leg. 1)...don t even know HOW to use the camera on my phone….2) nor how they intend to conduct the call….let alone give them MY phone number for that phone….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…..Not sure which view is worse…the view in my mirror, or the view out the window..both are nasty/ugly….40 cloudy, rainy, windy degrees outside…..rearend is getting sore from all this sitting around.

Finished jointing the teeth on the D8 Crosscut saw…..every other tooth has a bright and shiny flat spot….the rest have a small shiny dot…..goal was to joint down until all the teeth are the same height. Maybe later..like maybe Tuesday..I can file the BIG teeth to match the small stuff…..and even see about if it will need the teeth to be reset.

8 ppi is getting a little small for me to see…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Mother's Day to all you moms.

Treated Mrs. Mainiac to this for lunch.










Definitely 5 stars


----------



## rhybeka

Happy belated Mom's day! My furkids were as ungrateful as usual - I even got sat on several times by two of them.

I didn't think things at home could get much heavier, but they are. Just trying to keep my head above water right now and hope the tunnel is short.

Rest and heal quick, Bandit! LoTR? I've had a hankering to watch Back to the Future recently, just haven't gotten to it.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

Trying to interface with Comcast is very, very difficult.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that.


----------



## rad457

Bright sunny Blue Sky, no wind, woke up and temp above freezing, really can not ask for anything more


----------



## controlfreak

Got up at 4:30 to run to the gym only to realize that it was raining when I opened the door. Watched some You Tube videos on making trestle tables instead.


----------



## ssnvet

The inflatable cup (and eternal glory) is ours….


----------



## northwoodsman

Congrats Matt!


----------



## controlfreak

Good deal Matt, try not to puncture the trophy.


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet! two women players! Nice job winning, Matt!

still trying to find a rule of thumb for how wide benches should be to sit on that have no back. I must be using the wrong search terms.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….starting to feel a wee bit better…..bandaid ain't "pulling" anymore…..Friday…or so, I might get back to normal…whatever THAT is…

Have 20+ bft of Ash, that will need a project made for it…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Good deal Matt, try not to puncture the trophy.
> - controlfreak


Yah… no doubt a victim of COVID as no one wanted to mouth the valve to blow it up. Someone suggested Viagra… but alas none was to be had.



> Sweet! two women players! Nice job winning, Matt!
> - rhybeka


One played division one Rugby at Cornell and is an incredible athlete and hockey player. The other has only played organized hockey for a year or two but is rapidly improving…. very scrappy and fast… no hesitation to chase down a play… while some of the old men have to think twice about whether it's worth the expenditure of their limited reserve of energy :^o

I love this Co-ed league. I used to play in an >45 men's league, but I really enjoy hanging with the younger crowd.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Your shop is really looking great! Oh, and congrats to the Purples!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations to the Purple Peeps!


----------



## CFrye

My friend and owner of the toy highchair, Lana, came over yesterday to work on it. Before she arrived I turned yet another replacement spindle. I set it up in the vise on the bench and turned her loose with the Millers Falls No. 14. She went to town on it. Brought it from square to rectangular then rounded the front face with the Stanley 220. We finished sanding off the old finish from the other parts then did a dry fit. Had to do some tweaking on the spindle end but got it done. Wiped it all down with mineral spirits. She took the parts home to coat with BLO (safety warning properly given and received). We will get together at a later date to put a finish on it and final assembly. We had fun!
I have ordered a Wolverine sharpening system. I'm tired of dull tools keeping me from turning.


----------



## rhybeka

way to go Lana and Candy! Sounds like a great day in the shop!

Glad you are on the mend, Bandit. 

@Matt I played deck hockey a few seasons before my arthritis kicked in. i wasn't the fastest by any means, but I did enjoy the cardio to a point. I wanted to play ice hockey but it was never in the cards for me as a kid or an adult.

Ok, so I found out my bench should be 15-20 inches wide. it's 17 in. give or take if I leverage both slabs, so I guess my only conundrum now is how to re-join them without rejoining them. The grain doesn't match or look good if I just push them together. I don't want to do a 'river' epoxy thing either. I haven't been able to come up with the right words to search for ideas on it either. thoughts/ideas?


----------



## CFrye

How about a bench version of these River Stone Tables Beka?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself…..kind of slow around here….


----------



## controlfreak

Candy, those benches look cool!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy Hm - good idea, Candy! I could possibly substitute with shells or coral… I'll think on it


----------



## BlasterStumps

anyone know if you can update pictures of your shop in the "Shops" section? I tried once and it seems I could only delete not replace


----------



## CFrye

CF, I have had those table on my LumberJocks favorite list for years. Love the creativity behind them. 
Blaster, I think it's like projects in that you have a certain number (6?) of pictures you can have in the 'gallery'. If you delete any of those 6 you can replace it with another. Or you can insert more images into the text like you would here. Hope that makes sense (and is accurate).


----------



## controlfreak

oops, I thought they were benches but even as tables I like them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just pulled a loaf of sourdough out of the oven. I made space in the shop yesterday hopefully I can get in there and make some dust.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe this weekend…I can start a small table build….seems the new Gazebo could use one…..we'll see…


----------



## rhybeka

I wish Andy had gotten around to writing a tutorial - the instructions are fairly straight forward that he left in the comments - I'd just like to have a few more in process pics. . I'll have to see if I can find any decently smooth rocks. I will have to bust the slabs out to the sawhorses and get the middle river sketched out and figure out how to cut it since my pieces are already separate. that's hurdle number one.


----------



## CFrye

Beka it looks like his Etsy store is still going strong. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….laid down for an evening nap…..finally woke up this morning….sheesh…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya….laid down for an evening nap…..finally woke up this morning….sheesh…
> 
> - bandit571


LOL


----------



## bandit571

One of the perks of being retired…

Back to making a bit of sawdust, again..









Needed to trim these 3 planks for length…Cardio for today involves a saw..









Hey, it even cuts straight….









Will try to joint a few edges…









But, I'll need to run a jointer plane…

Panel is to be the top of a table that will sit out in the new Gazebo…..


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been started…..Besides, IF this one turns out well…..I may have to make a second one…..


----------



## CFrye

Bandit? Is the Boss (and your doctor) aware of your shop activities?


----------



## bandit571

She was taking a nap, at the time….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> She was taking a nap, at the time….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## northwoodsman

> Bandit? Is the Boss (and your doctor) aware of your shop activities?
> 
> - CFrye


He switched out her regular coffee for decaff and slipped her a couple of Benadryl's.


----------



## bandit571

Had to drive out to the DMV this morning….Birthday tomorrow means the license plates expire. No lines to wait on, just walk in, and back out….$37.75 lighter in the pocket. Took longer for the round trip, than the actual counter time.

Finger poke this afternoon. Need to pick up the new pills, too. 
62 cloudless degrees outside, too nice to stay inside..


----------



## controlfreak

Internet at the office has been wonky all morning. I can't get anything done TV, Accounting, and phones all internet based. This forum must not need much bandwidth so it is barley making it work. I wish I was in my shop.


----------



## controlfreak

Internet at the office has been wonky all morning. I can't get anything done TV, Accounting, and phones all internet based. This forum must not need much bandwidth so it is barley making it work. I wish I was in my shop.


----------



## bandit571

Tested out a lightweight jointer..









Millers Falls No.15…









Much smaller than the Normal Jointer plane….and lighter…









Compared to a Stanley No. 7c, type 9….

Dry fit for grain….once the gaps were gone…









Maybe this evening, I can add some glue and cauls and clamps? 6 edges were jointed…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Got second Moderna shot yesterday. Arm sore and a bit of a headache. but so far that's it.

Taking Monday off to try to finish trim and siding on the gable end above the pent roof. More working aloft. I may take a brake from the project after that and finish the North wall shed roof and siding next year. Here's a model of what I want the north wall to look like.










I just got news to day that the company I work for is buying yet another one of our smaller competitors and by the end of the summer we'll be operating out of 5 faculties and still building the big expansion project. It's going to take a huge effort to pull this off and absorb their operations and employees. It's going to take lots of OT, more travel and the managers have been asked to not plan any vacations. I just don't think I have it in me to keep going with the garage while all this other stuff is going on at work.

And on that note… here's Snoopy…


----------



## bandit571

Must have lost track…..this IS a Friday, isn't it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit? Is the Boss (and your doctor) aware of your shop activities?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> He switched out her regular coffee for decaff and slipped her a couple of Benadryl s.
> 
> - northwoodsman


ROFL


----------



## controlfreak

Snoopy looks wiped out!

Bandit, that looks straight to me.


----------



## rad457

*Got second Moderna shot yesterday. Arm sore and a bit of a headache. but so far that's it.
*

Please keeps us updated when and where anything extra starts growing
Wifey got her 1st shot of the Phizer last week.


----------



## controlfreak

Second moderna shot I felt like I had a hangover the next day, the wife felt worse. My 13 year old grandchild is T1D and is getting the Phizer shot today, I am so happy for him.


----------



## bandit571

Wasted an afternoon and most of an evening….waiting on the ER to determine IF the headache I've had for the past week was actually a leak in the head…...nope….arms are now way too sore….from them trying to either draw blood, or place an IV…...5 tries…..Not sure which was the more stubborn….the Needle People/Vampires….or the veins they were trying to stab…..

Never got back to the shop, let alone try a glue up….even lost an Ebay Auction…by $2.75…GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya!.....Cloudless sky outside, by a nice day for a Road Trip….50 degrees out right now…may hit into the 60s, today. Will see if temps will match my now 68 years….

Film at 2300 hrs.


----------



## miketo

Mainiac, things are definitely going to be rough at your end. I've lived through a couple of those, and was one of the people going above and beyond to fulfill management directives. Was also one of the people let go when they sadly had to "move in a different direction" and "streamline" operations to more "closely align" with "investor expectations." shrug

M&As are one way of increasing the customer base and purchasing additional revenue streams. It can be cheaper in the short run than growing the traditional way. It seldom seems to have any long-term benefits for the worker bees, however.


----------



## Gene01

Metal shop insulation is complete! Our sons installed the 40X80 metal ceiling insulation today. They didn't want mom and dad climbing any more ladders. 
Monday, I start building the stud walls. Finally, some sawdust.


----------



## bandit571

4 Antique malls were raided today….I am done worn out…$82 and change worn out…


----------



## CFrye

Great news on the insulation Gene!
Sounds like quite the haul Bandit! Great way to have a happy birthday!


----------



## ssnvet

> Mainiac, things are definitely going to be rough at your end. I ve lived through a couple of those….
> M&As are one way of increasing the customer base and purchasing additional revenue streams. It can be cheaper in the short run than growing the traditional way. It seldom seems to have any long-term benefits for the worker bees, however.
> - Mike


Fortunately we're privately owned and the company being bought is much smaller (~20%). We've both bought from them and infrequently competed with them for years and their owners want to retire (in their 70s). The way we typically do these deals is to pay a fraction of the price up front and the rest is paid as commission on sales over 5 years. So it's in their best interest to support us during the transition and beyond. In the big scheme of things we're getting a good deal and they're happy to see the business continue and their employees taken care of.

Not your typical corporate gig.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's antics…



















A contractor friend from church lends me his 24' staging plank from time to time. It's rock solid.


----------



## miketo

Both updates are great, Mainiac!


----------



## bandit571

Pictures of the haul?









Stanley No. 80 ($31)









Stanley No. 4, Type 20 ( $29)









Pair of Brown & Sharpe tools ($16) Smaller one is 6" long

Saw a sign….









Hmmm


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Any joiner planes?????


----------



## controlfreak

> Today's antics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contractor friend from church lends me his 24' staging plank from time to time. It's rock solid.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


One look at that at I go back to physics class on force & vectors. Stay safe Matt!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, shop/garage/aparment is looking good. After farting around with siding and fascia and shingles and corner trim and gables, I'm not doing this again. The next shed will be a metal barn, the kind the pro's can throw up in a day or two.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….wake me up when Tuesday gets here….

Leg work last night…









Had to wait on the glue to dry..









Square up the 4 blanks..lay out a taper…bandsaw and plane to shape….









2 out of 4 are done…..


----------



## Nashvillian

>


Makes me think of those YouTube "a disaster is about to happen" videos. Scary.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks good, Matt! If you'll make it near Cbus, let us know - I'll go get Bandit and we'll take you out for dinner 

things not looking so great here. SO may be having to pull rank on her granddad. not a good situation. It will turn out as it should, but it's a hot mess.

working late as I ended up talking with the SO for an hour and a half and she made phone calls in my presence I couldn't exactly tune out.


----------



## bandit571

Legs #3 and #4 are now tapered…









Will see about aprons tomorrow…..a certain area is a bit too sore, right now…..hard to sit down.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Maybe take it easy, it is Monday.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Today's antics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contractor friend from church lends me his 24' staging plank from time to time. It's rock solid.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Doesn't this usually involve "Hold my beer for a minute…"


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….remains of the day to meself….

Rehabbed a plane last night…..took less than an hour..









Sharpened, tuned up, test track is Ash…..no chatter, no tear outs….I might just have this rehab thing down pat?


----------



## ssnvet

It took me three days and countless trips up and down the ladders…but the south wall gable trim, clapboards and stain are finally done.



















I actually don't like heights at all and dreaded this last day when I knew I'd be up at the tippy top of the gable. So I just force myself to put one foot in front of the other and do the next thing. Slow and steady… keep the air hose out of my feet… three points contact whenever possible…. keep my tools organized in my belt… etc… Fortunately, I was able to borrow good ladders, ladder jacks and staging, so at least the equipment was solid.

When I was all done and got the staging knocked down and put away and I finally sat down and relaxed, I had a kind of stress let down reaction, such that my hands were tremoring a little. :^o

The north gable is even higher up as ~5' of the foundation is exposed. I'm either going to rent a lift, or better yet, sub that out. I've already tempted fate quite a bit and sooner or later I'm afraid my luck will run out.


----------



## ssnvet

Neighbor is trying to attract Bluebirds and gave us a "specialized" Bluebird house a while back. After 2 years, we finally have a nesting pair in it.

And look who's interested…


----------



## bandit571

Second Work Session, tonight…..shoulder blades are hurting…shirt is soaked clean through…may just have at least one (maybe 2) Yuengling Traditional Lagers…while I sit here processing a few pictures….
Tenons are done…









Now have most of the bead work done…Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## BB1

Matt - I'm no fan of heights so glad you are done…and safe. Having said that - wow, you did a great job. I missed the start - is this to be your shop?


----------



## bandit571

Beads are done…









Along the bottom edge of each apron….and…









Along the outside corner of each leg….aprons have been face planed smooth…









Tenons have been cleaned up..









Even along the bottom edge of the drawer opening…









Mortises will be next…..


----------



## ssnvet

> I missed the start - is this to be your shop?
> - BB1


Thanks for the kind words… I have my woodshop in the basement. The garage is going to be a garage, but is oversized for whatever… mechanical work, large builds, machine (sawmill) builds, etc…

And the attic….hmmmm that will require some imagination


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I'm blaming you for this XD So I'm getting my bandsaw together so I can work on this river rock bench for one of my BFFs. She's got some river rock she's going to send me, but I'm already overthinking (I think) how to cut the middle curve since my two sides are already cut. Is it really as simple as pushing them together and drawing a semi-organic line to bandsaw in?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.

Looks like I am back on Laundry Detail…...means a few hours IN the shop, too.


----------



## miketo

That looks fantastic, Mainiac! Is there a structure-building equivalent of a whiskey plank? If not, there should be. Enjoy a cool one, my friend. You've earned it.


----------



## CFrye

Beka you are welcome! I'm thinking trying to cut them both at once would be awkward and unsafe. I would draw the line and cut one. Use that cut to mark the other then cut it. I don't think the sides have to match exactly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boo…

So busy with soccer tournaments and work the last month, but tourneys are done. Liam got his first shot of Pfizer on Monday As it's now available to kids over 12. He felt fine until noon yesterday and then started feeling blah. Last night he went to bed early and today he's all good.


----------



## Gene01

> Boo…
> 
> So busy with soccer tournaments and work the last month, but tourneys are done. Liam got his first shot of Pfizer on Monday As it's now available to kids over 12. He felt fine until noon yesterday and then started feeling blah. Last night he went to bed early and today he's all good.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's good to hear, Bill. Assume you and Cindi get one, too?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka you are welcome! I'm thinking trying to cut them both at once would be awkward and unsafe. I would draw the line and cut one. Use that cut to mark the other then cut it. I don't think the sides have to match exactly.
> 
> - CFrye


oh, yeah - duh! that make sense. I wouldn't cut them both at once - just make the pencil marking across them at the same time so it would intersect both pieces - does that make sense? like drawing a squiggly line down the middle? I like your idea better about cutting the one then overlaying it and cutting the other one…I may also bevel them a bit. I need to read rustic andy's description again. In the meanwhile, I need to get the bandsaw tension and adjusted back to ground zero! can't wait!


----------



## bandit571

A Migraine has decided to visit…..kind of put a halt to things….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit they usually do. Feel better quick!

Have a plumber coming tonight to replace the on/off valve on the copper hose that connects water to our fridge. It's in a bad place and I'd rather pay him to do it right once then fiddle with it myself. Way too much going on.

Papa is in the hospital and will be made comfortable until hospice is set up at home. SO doesn't think he'll be with us much longer but he has a tendency to prove her wrong.


----------



## controlfreak

I think I hear Snoopy's foot tapping.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, praying for peace for papa. Difficult time to go through.


----------



## bandit571

3 out of 4..









Anyone need a shop kitty?

Clamped up, before I had to quit..









Will work on the end with the drawer….when me head feel a lot better….


----------



## diverlloyd

2" thick 3'x 6' hard maple table top is a heavy beast to move by myself. I also have a old Murphy office chair that my buddy dropped off. The legs need attention the original casters are gone and the metal tub on one blew out the side so someone decided to drill new holes and use threaded casters in the holes. Those wallowed out the holes so now I have to think of the best way to plug all the holes and restore the legs to make it a usable office chair. It's made of old nice 1/4 sawn oak with nice tiger stripes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel your pain AJ. When I made the new top for my table last year it was 36×66 and it took me and cindy and Liam to carry it inside. Flipping it over in the shop by myself was scary. I've got 2 more to build coming up soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, Cindy and I got our shots in January and February.


----------



## bandit571

Parts for the drawer have been milled….sides and back are Pine. Runners for the drawer to slide on, also Pine.

Pictures in a bit, once they have been processed…

Tylenol Extra Strength took out the Migraine…

Have a brand new chair for the Computer Desk…..old one would NOT stay at the height I set it for…left me with a "sinking Feeling"....NOW have a fan blowing right on the chair, too…no AC in the house, just yet…


----------



## bandit571

Drawer front to size…









With tenons milled…Drawer sides were hand sawn..









Then were ripped to match the drawer front..









Leftovers were to be runners..









One was to be mitered..









To make corner blocks…









Mitersaw?









Stanley No. 346…..









Seems to do 45 degree cuts nicely enough…
Get the rest done, tomorrow…maybe…


----------



## Gene01

I guess old age has a few benifits. My first shot was early Feb. The 2nd, two weeks later. Phyl got hers in March. Her second one made her sick as a dog for one day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….day after a Migraine….about like the morning after a Pub Crawl…

6 garage sales this morning…all start about 0900 hrs….Jimmie Dean Breakfast Bowl, Bacon….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm….this IS a FRIDAY…..is it not?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit good luck! may the odds be ever in your favor!

@Monte thanks- I just wish it wasn't the second time in six months. Not sure why God picked us but he did.

Since I've been spending more time in the kitchen, I'm highly considering making a few pull out drawers before I smash a toe or start donating the stuff we never use (or at least I never use). The store-bought ones are just so expensive!


----------



## bandit571

$2 for a Disston D-8, 8ppi crosscut, 26" long hand saw….and $1 for a Tea Pot….to heat water for my Nissin Noodles.

Too many clothes and furniture sales….West Liberty, OH is having Neighborhood Garage Sales…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit Annie Chuns noodle bowls are great if you can find them.

Bill I was looking for everything that could help but we sold every toy that had wheels at or yard sell. The table top on its side on a skate board or scooter would have made it easier. If the top was any bigger i would have used some ratchet straps and wire come a long. Even thought about using the garage door opener to lift it. I told the wifey that it would be nice to have a I-beam in the shop to rig off of or attach the electric hoists I have to.
I have a 5 ton one that's 110v 3 phase (so that tag says) that works on regular 110. It would be nice to have it hooked up.


----------



## rhybeka

anybody know of a good multipurpose 6.5" blade for a cordless circular saw?


----------



## diverlloyd

The Diablo blades are good and easy to find


----------



## rhybeka

thanks AJ - I wasn't coming up with much on amazon for some odd reason. I'll just have to hop over to home depot when I'm ready.


----------



## bandit571

Menard's also has a nice selection….


----------



## firefighterontheside

When we carried the table top inside I used a 2" strap and tied loops into each end so it could run under the top. I carried one end and Cindy and Liam managed the other while each holding an end of the strap.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Been away for a bit. Spent most of last week in South Dakota. Helped with cattle branding a couple days. The way my bum leg felt I overworked some muscles that I forgot I had. Had a couple graduations to attend and rest of the time was just general visiting with everyone.

Garage is looking good Matt. Will be enjoyed for many years to come.

We got our shots a couple months ago. Wife had a bit of a sore arm for a day and I had no side affects at all.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I have done a bunch of super iffy stuff with ratchet straps and wire come alongs. I have some that have a extra loop by the hook, they make for great handles.


----------



## Gene01

Hey guys. What is a 'wire' come along? Mine have cables and chains.


----------



## CFrye

Bill those sling straps are pretty handy. My son used them on a moving job a couple of times. I was sorely tempted to buy a set for, you know, just in case.
AJ a winch in the shop/garage sounds awesome. Jim used a come along attached to a 2" pipe that was running perpendicular iver the ceiling joists in the shop to unload heavy stuff. It was still pretty intense.


----------



## CFrye

It's a cold rainy day here in Oklahickey so I'm finally bored enough to tackle this cabinet door misalignment problem. I apologize in advance for lack of proper terminology. This cabinet door does not line up to the installed catch properly. It hits low. 








I have tried adjusting the hinges forward (bottom hinge) and backward (top hinge).








And I tried to rotate the catch to bring it downward. 








Is my only option to actually remove the catch and relocate it lower? Am I missing something?
Thanks in advance


----------



## CFrye

Even when closed (which can be accomplished by lifting up on the handle) the door is not on level with the one next to it. It's a lower cabinet, top is about knee high, so it's not enough in my field of view which that would drive me bonkers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

From what I can see in the pictures easiest way is to relocate the catch and call it a day. OR get slightly larger magnetic catch that would cover the old holes if that bothered you. I never have liked those type of catches, prefer magnetic ones but not the cheaper box store ones.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CFrye

Gunny, everyone knows there are 4 food groups. The fourth one is BOXED!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you need to come spend a month with my wife. You will probably be crazy when you are done, but you will be a better cook.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, everyone knows there are 4 food groups. The fourth one is BOXED!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## Gene01

Isn't chocolate a food group?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Monday, leave it at that…


----------



## ssnvet

Hey all… sorry Snoopy was asleep at the wheel Friday. Paying gig has been seriously busy lately… and is only going to get worse.

Food groups? Just make sure you get your vitamins…. caffeine & Bourbon and chocolate being the most important three.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hey all… sorry Snoopy was asleep at the wheel Friday. Paying gig has been seriously busy lately… and is only going to get worse.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Is retirement too soon?


----------



## Gene01




----------



## rhybeka

lol - expensive? just come to my house! I had to replace the pump on the Furnace/AC this morning, looks like I'll be replacing the microwave this afternoon, and my truck goes in for brakes and an oil change on Friday. UGH!


----------



## controlfreak

Three or four food groups? I haven't eaten anything plant based in a year and a half, other than beer & wine. My way of eating is if it comes from an animal I can eat it.


----------



## rad457

Around these parts Bacon is a food group I like my water Fermented and usually distilled after (Aged for 12 + years sometimes!)
Careful Yeti, Retirement comes with a whole lot of new challenges? So far watching the Grangirls grow up over the last 10 years has been one of the best things so far!


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I got a new homeowner's insurance policy a couple of months ago, and they sent an inspector to check out the property after the initial premium was paid and the coverage was bound. The report indicated that there was peeling paint, potential dry rot and that our concrete driveway was cracked and unlevel. They issued a Notice of Cancellation for an end of policy date of June 4. I understand that they are protecting their interest.

We lined up a paint contractor, got a proposal and issued a Notice to proceed. My issue is now that the insurer will not budge on the cancellation date, even though the corrective work is contracted and work has started.

The house was pressure washed and the minor carpentry repairs were completed today, with painting expected to start tomorrow.

I sent my agent some progress pictures and asked him to see if he can talk some sense into the insurer. It's possible that they might finish before the deadline and all will be right, but I don't like the deadline pressure. I would rather be slow and right than fast and overlook some needed items.


----------



## bandit571

yard has just been mowed…1st time in a month…was getting a wee bit tall. hot and steamy 80 degrees outside..

Time for at LEAST one of these…









Maybe 2?

Shoptime may wait until tomorrow..


----------



## diverlloyd

Don same thing happened to us when we switched, the inspector said I had a piece of scrap in the back yard and a inoperable car. Odd that the parts car was insured but that didn't matter and the scrap was a column off a pot still from the 1850s it's hard art. They said just put the cars in the garage/shop and do all the cutting and welding in there. Great idea to be doing that in a wood filled shop and get rid of the column. The agent came and took pictures and the they came back and said my concrete bench needed to be gone. I told them to stick it and refund my check within 2 business days and since I had all of my autos with them go ahead and refund all that to. Switched to State Farm and it went through by the end of that day. We are now with progressive and ended up saving 1500 a year between the house and cars. The ones who sucked were travelers insurance.


----------



## DonBroussard

DL - Dropping an insurance company is a most pleasant experience. I will evaluate after June 4 myself. We were planning to repaint the house anyway, but this letter from the insurer accelerated the project on the To Do list.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DL - Dropping an insurance company is a most pleasant experience. I
> - Don Broussard


Indeed and when they call back wanting to know what happened, I just break it off in them. Had State Farm for 20 years. Agent retired and new one sucked, never could get her to the phone. Gave up and changed. THEN she called me. NOPE, not interested.


----------



## diverlloyd

State Farm around here have a couple cut throat agents. When I was with them I was getting the switch to us mail everyday from different agents. I would still be with them but they raised out payments every three months and wasn't raising my brothers or anyone else I knew. In 9 months they raised it by 75% agent said the company lost money on a hurricane so my age group was getting the short end of the stick. He was a good guy he came by and played in the Datsun making vroom vroom noises.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had state farm at on point in time, I really like my agent and his secretary but every few months something would go up a few bucks. I called the secretary and I was very nice about it but I told her under no circumstances would I be able to continue to do business with state farm if I received another increase in any of my policies within the next 6 months. I then email her and my agent what we had discussed over the phone for the sake of a documented paper trail. Sure enough, not even 2 months later something jumped up another $7 or $8 and I called them and let them know they were no longer my carrier. I ended up going with a smaller regional company that saved my quite a bit annually.

Funny thing is, we went to some home and garden show and State Farm had a huge (and rather expensive looking) display, our at the time carrier had a 10'x10' spot with a 4'x8' banner, and some literature. I asked my wife if she was still interested in dumping money into state farm's $XXM marketing budget, the answer was predictable.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….going to see IF one of the daily pills I take is behind the daily Migraines….

Maybe this afternoon, I can get a wee bit done on building a table?


----------



## northwoodsman

I have Nationwide for my Homeowners policy and 3 cars. My agent reviews my policy every year and generally increases my coverage but saves me money at the same time. Over the past 20 years they have paid me 3x more in claims than I have paid in premiums so I am very happy. Never any questions, never a problem. The last couple time I had hail damage an adjuster was out within 2 days. Last time he came out at 10:00 a.m. and by 9:00 the next morning the money was in my checking account. They said to keep the receipts and if it cost more they would send me the difference. The adjuster called me 4 times after to that to make sure that they paid me enough to cover the damage. About 15 years ago a tornado hit and tore all the shingles off one side of my house. They told me to get it fixed before the adjuster even came out, they didn't want more damage occurring. I can't say the same for their roadside assistance on my auto policy, that stinks, I just switched that to AAA.


----------



## bandit571

Camera loaded up….bottle of Diet Mountain Dew at the ready…time to go and see IF Father Murphy and his Law have left the building…..and go see IF I can get anything done….

Film @2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…it's that Camel Day…again..

Murphy was still in the building, yesterday…trying to switch parts around on me….as to what end of what part went where…..managed to somehow get the table's top flat and square…..and even got the bread board ends installed…









Squared and flat, and almost smoothed out…









Tongue milled on both ends…









Ends installed…..will see how the glue dried, later….

When I started on the drawer….that is when Murphy came out of hiding….will try again, later, today….


----------



## ssnvet

> They issued a Notice of Cancellation for an end of policy date of June 4. I understand that they are protecting their interest.
> - Don Broussard


I switched to Main Street America ~3 years ago after USAA rates spiked when my middle daughter had a car accident, and they pulled the exact same stunt…. moss on the roof and tree house with ladder.

My agent went to bat for me and we pressure washed the roof and mothballed the treehouse.


----------



## DonBroussard

> I switched to Main Street America ~3 years ago after USAA rates spiked when my middle daughter had a car accident, and they pulled the exact same stunt…. moss on the roof and tree house with ladder.
> 
> My agent went to bat for me and we pressure washed the roof and mothballed the treehouse.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Although the insurer didn't list the dirty roof as an issue, we had the metal roof pressure washed while he was doing the house. Not having done the roof would have been like wearing an old belt with new pants.

BTW, the minor carpentry repairs are all done, and the scraping and sanding will be done today. First coat on the house body goes on tomorrow, and the weather looks like it will cooperate. Happy, happy, joy, joy!


----------



## rhybeka

Got the new microwave installed last night and nothings fallen, yet.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Belle Center, OH has their Village-wide Yard Sales this coming Saturday…..


----------



## controlfreak

It sounds like it is calling you Bandit!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit perfect weather for it! I'm going to be doing mulch in the front and back yards.


----------



## CFrye

Forecast said penny to quarter sized hail this afternoon. I need to do some more rearranging in the shop.


----------



## Gene01

> Forecast said penny to quarter sized hail this afternoon. I need to do some more rearranging in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I'd venture so. That's a lot of glass and metal sticking out there.


----------



## ssnvet

Woodworking! What a concept.



















Anyone want to guess the wood species?


----------



## rad457

First Guess might be "Alder" Walnut


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

Watson! The Game is a-foot!


----------



## controlfreak

Where's Snoop Dog?


----------



## Gene01

> Where s Snoop Dog?
> 
> - controlfreak


Sleeping on his house.


----------



## bandit571

There be SPAM for breakfast, this morning….imported from Bangalore…..

Current weather outside….cold, WET drizzle…..may go out and look at a couple sales today….


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and happy Friday…..










Gene…. I have good reason to think that you can identify the wood on the bowel….. hint-hint


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning and happy Friday…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gene…. I have good reason to think that you can identify the wood on the bowel….. hint-hint
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Kinda looks like olive. But, possibly walnut?


----------



## controlfreak

That's better Matt, beer me!


----------



## diverlloyd

Working a desk chair restore its legs needed more love then I though. Need to get some finish for them today and get it out of the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..side view..









After I had to clean and re-arrange the shop a bit…trash can is now full…









Back end view….almost like the grain comes up onto the top of the table..









A view of the drawer closed up ( had to shave a bit off the sides, and wax what was left…)









Drawer works great, now. Laid a rag on top of the tablesaw…so I could apply the 1st coat of Clear Gloss Poly to everything below the top..









Letting this dry a day….THEN maybe see about doing the top a few coats….


----------



## CFrye

Looking good Matt and Bandit!


----------



## controlfreak

That looks great Bandit!


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bandit571

Lightly sanded….wiped down….second coat is now drying on that table. Laundry Detail today…will go down and check on things in a bit….should I take the camera along?


----------



## controlfreak

Saw till mostly complete, saws in and hanging on the wall. Drawer parts milled to size but I will have a pause. It is finally time to see the kids and grand kids for the first time since Covid struck. Heading to Prey Montana to use the deposit we gave for my daughters wedding that got canceled. We found another site and the date was met. A year later we will celebrate the announcement of the November arrival of another grandchild.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on second coat to finishing drying….









Coming out a bit darker, too…


----------



## diverlloyd

Chair is done now I need to work on making some cutting board blanks.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Breakfast is a Jimmie Dean Sausage Breakfast bowl…and the morning 4 pills. Table has been posted as a Project.

May just kick back and take it easy, today…...


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

wife came home for the weekend - goes back north tomorrow after work. I'm working today a bit even though it's a holiday. I'm behind so gotta catch up! hoping for some time in the shop for a bit of clean up at some point… will see. may have to wait.


----------



## controlfreak

I am working to Beka, but I am also drinking a beer so its tolerable. Only one day left this week before flying out west to spend time with the kids and grands. Trying to get cought up in the office.


----------



## ssnvet

More turning today…,


----------



## Gene01

Gorgeous bowl, Matt.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks great, what species is it?

Are you using regular wood turning tools on a rest or are you using the cross slide and machining it like it was metal?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


















Sitting out where it was designed to be..


----------



## CFrye

Oooo Matt! That is a beautiful bowl. Olive wood ? Elm?
Table looks right at home Bandit.


----------



## controlfreak

Looks awesome Bandit, you are an inspiration to a woodworker want a be.

Matt, That bowl is beautiful!

Although I am out of time on the saw till until after vacation (today is Friday to me) I did get a chance to try my first half blind dovetails for the drawer. Poplar sides and red oak front. I must be learning something. I did all the cutting and chiseling and this was the fit with no adjustments. I was shocked to say the least.


----------



## ssnvet

> That looks great, what species is it?
> - bigblockyeti


The first bowl I posted on 5/30 is Black Mesquite

The second bowl posted on 5/31 is Patagonia Rosewood… but I think it's the sap wood, as it is much lighter than any of the on-line images I've seen.

Finish is O.B.'s Shine Juice I mixed up myself.



> Are you using regular wood turning tools on a rest or are you using the cross slide and machining it like it was metal?
> - bigblockyeti


Answer is yes…. I bought three profiles of wood turning carbide inserts (square, diamond and circle) and made mounting bars in the machine shop at work. I mount these into the quick change too holders and use the cross slide. I also have two different tool post set ups. One is a fabricated plate that mounts on the ways, to which I mount the tool post off a mini-lathe. The other is a swinging bar set up that I mount into the tool post tool holder. I use regular hand held turning tools on these.

These 6" bowls are the largest diameter I can turn using the cross slide.

I only have room for one lathe in my shop and at the time I bought it, I was more into metal working than wood turning. Maybe someday I'll get a "real" wood turning lathe and park it in the garage.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills have been taken…Jimmie Dean Sausage Breakfast Bowl, too.


----------



## controlfreak

Officially off for a week and a half….I am outa here! It has been a long year, I am ready.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Rise and Shine! Time to earn your woodworking pay ( used to say Combat Pay)

Busy day planned…...for a FRIDAY.

Maybe tomorrow, I can plane a few more boards flat….









And see if there are any more like these two…..boards are 3/8" thick, BTW


----------



## controlfreak

I am liking that book match Bandit!


----------



## Gene01

105° today. been over 100° for a couple weeks, now. Our A/C conked out 2 weeks ago. It's been pretty miserable. We can't go stay with our son. In this heat the new trees and other plantings need daily watering and I've got shop walls to build. We borrowed a portable A/C from our son. Keeps the family room cool. With five fans going non stop, it's somewhat tolerable in the rest of the house. This has been several days we're not likely to forget. Should have the new A/C running by next Wednesday. It'll be a 4 ton, 16 SEER all in one heat pump unit. A/C guy needs 3 days to remove the old one, fabricate new duct work and install the new unit. Sure glad we purchased a homeowner warranty when we bought the place.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday all….


----------



## DonBroussard

> 105° today. been over 100° for a couple weeks, now. Our A/C conked out 2 weeks ago. It s been pretty miserable. We can t go stay with our son. In this heat the new trees and other plantings need daily watering and I ve got shop walls to build. We borrowed a portable A/C from our son. Keeps the family room cool. With five fans going non stop, it s somewhat tolerable in the rest of the house. This has been several days we re not likely to forget. Should have the new A/C running by next Wednesday. It ll be a 4 ton, 16 SEER all in one heat pump unit. A/C guy needs 3 days to remove the old one, fabricate new duct work and install the new unit. Sure glad we purchased a homeowner warranty when we bought the place.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Sounds miserable, Gene. I am happy to hear that help is on the way. By the way, my thinking is that we should automatically switch to reporting summer high temperatures in Celcius. It won't make it feel any cooler, but it sounds better to say 40C than 104F.


----------



## rad457

> 105° today. been over 100° for a couple weeks, now. Our A/C conked out 2 weeks ago. It s been pretty miserable. We can t go stay with our son. In this heat the new trees and other plantings need daily watering and I ve got shop walls to build. We borrowed a portable A/C from our son. Keeps the family room cool. With five fans going non stop, it s somewhat tolerable in the rest of the house. This has been several days we re not likely to forget. Should have the new A/C running by next Wednesday. It ll be a 4 ton, 16 SEER all in one heat pump unit. A/C guy needs 3 days to remove the old one, fabricate new duct work and install the new unit. Sure glad we purchased a homeowner warranty when we bought the place.
> 
> - Gene Howe


We had our furnace replace last year beginning of Dec. and never got the A.C. hooked up because of the cold, and now the earliest we can get it hooked up and recharged is next Thursday, but only 86 F so far


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Day 2 of Yard Sales about to begin…..anybody awake, yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Nice projects I see going on.
Candy, I hope the hail didn't materialize. Did you get the cabinet straighned out? Any progress on shop door lock?
Gene, I hope you're not too hot. Do you have AC in the shop?
I've been milling, building bookcases and fighting with squirrels eating my peaches. I've lost the war, but a few squirrels lost battles with my .410.
I found a 15" planer on FB and jumped on it for $250. I haven't picked it up yet as it's a 2 hour drive. It's a clone of a Delta. I hope it's in as good of shape as the guy says. I'll use this to plane some slabs and for rough planing of wood that I'm going to make into flooring. The guy asked me to bring a few oak slabs with Burl in them for him to buy. By the time we trade, I won't have to pay much for the planer.


----------



## Gene01

New A/C was installed yesterday. Physically, it has a bit larger foot print than the old one. It still its in the same space, though. It's a 4 ton unit and 16 SEER. The installer said this one would be a lot cheaper to run than the old one. We didn't get a chance to use the old one enough to get a baseline. But, he estimated that it might add $50 a month in our typical 100-115° summer temps. 
It's sure nice to have a nice cool house, now. 95° to 100° in the house was no picnic.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, and all, no hail, cabinet catch was relocated successfully, and shop door lock should be here this coming week. Wish I could get Amazon to deliver some gumption. 
Hope the planer is a winner! 2 hours in which direction?
Good news on the A/C Gene!


----------



## Gene01

Built and installed the lumber rack wall yesterday. I drilled a series of 3/4" holes at 5 °, a foot apart in the edges of each stud to receive 21" long 3/4" OD EMT. Now, I can finally get all my lumber stored thats been under tarp out side since we moved here. Next steps…build and install another 40+ feet of walls. Then comes wiring. Slowly but surely, we're getting there.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….69 very sunny degrees outside, this morning. 1st Breakfast was of 4 pills…..2nd Breakfast is a Jimmie Dean Sausage & Gravy Bowl…after that….only the Boss knows…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, it's more like 2 1/2 hours to the southeast in southern Illinois


----------



## ssnvet

Here we go again…


----------



## bandit571

Yep..
From..









To…









In about an hour's shop time…


----------



## ssnvet

Quitting' time…,


----------



## mojapitt

Nice looking piece Matt


----------



## Gene01

Bill, It's hot outside. 104° today. Not so bad in the house. Shop is insulated. Finished that last month. But, no A/C in there. I've been working from about 05:00 until 11:00. Considering a portable evaporative cooler, though. With our climate, the little bit of humid air it pumps out wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ssnvet

> Considering a portable evaporative cooler
> - Gene Howe


When my parents lived north of Phoenix their condo had both an evaporative cooler (they called it a swamp cooler) and regular central air. They stopped using the swamp cooler after a few seasons as it didn't have enough cooling capacity and the pads would get very gross with mold.


----------



## Gene01

> Considering a portable evaporative cooler
> - Gene Howe
> 
> When my parents lived north of Phoenix their condo had both an evaporative cooler (they called it a swamp cooler) and regular central air. They stopped using the swamp cooler after a few seasons as it didn t have enough cooling capacity and the pads would get very gross with mold.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Don't know when your parents lived there Matt, but the evaporative cooling technology has made huge strides in the past 20 years. The pads used to be excelsior and some people were severely allergic to that mold build up. Now they are a manmade substance, treated with anti bacterials. 
It's true that, in the monsoon season in late June-early July, swamp coolers are largely ineffective because the ambient humidity gets up there. A number of folks (not us, though) have dual systems with evap coolers and A/C. Saves on electric bills. 
An evap cooler in the shop will give me a few more hours of work time per day….until the monsoon season. Then I'll work early and quit when it becomes intolerable.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that…Had a couple boards to trim up…









Ya think? 









And the after. Gave 3 sets of boards a "4-squared" treatment…followed by a jointed edge..









So they will match up a little better..









Finally got the 3rd set done..









Also had to reduce a high spot in the bench's top..









Wasn't letting the boards sit flat on the bench…

Then, hauled the Laundry back upstairs…


----------



## diverlloyd

Humidity here sucks year round.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Looks like we are not the only ones dealing with the heat. Has been hot here and only a few showers that did not add up to .5" in the last week. Friday was 99°, Saturday 101° and yesterday 98° which is way above normal for us. Overnight it got down in the low 60's and today is only mid 80's. Hard to keep the shop cool in this weather.

Have been spending my spare time getting my new lathe set up. Think it is about done for now until I decide to finish the cabinet and base. Here are a few pictures. Now I need to practice on my turning skills.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice set up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….time for a bowl by Jimmie Dean…


----------



## CFrye

Good looking cabinet, Mark! Will finishing it include a door?


----------



## rhybeka

Looks good all!

My next project is to finally get my bandsaw back together. haven't made it out to the shop yet - working more OT. I may be on the hook to make a half barn door as well for our cat room. I think I have enough hickory to do it but will have too look.

Becky


----------



## bandit571

Finger joint work, today…until the back said to stop…









Only need to do three more corners….









Not much in the way of needed tools..


----------



## BB1

Even with no specific project in mind, happy day to replenish my wood supply with some cherry, walnut, and birch…plus bunch of shorts (love the "as much as you can carry" bin for $8..and they even cut that price given all the other boards I bought). OP Hardwood in Springfield MO (just up the road from Grizzly). Really nice folks.








Pups had to share space with my loot


----------



## BB1

Think I'm figuring out the wood types in the shorts as I run them through the sander

Oak









Looks like hickory









Maybe aspen?









Not sure








And this is the side of it









Thought oak, but not sure


----------



## CFrye

WooHoo, nice haul BB1!


----------



## BB1

> WooHoo, nice haul BB1!
> 
> - CFrye


Funny how much fun I had picking through through the boards to make my selections. And then the "bargain bin" truly appeals to my "searching for treasure" side (aka dumpster diving).


----------



## CFrye

> WooHoo, nice haul BB1!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Funny how much fun I had picking through through the boards to make my selections. And then the "bargain bin" truly appeals to my "searching for treasure" side (aka dumpster diving).
> 
> - BB1


I can totally relate


----------



## ssnvet

> The pads used to be excelsior
> - Gene Howe


Though I've seen the stuff…. I've never heard the term "excelsior" before. Now that I've learned something new it was worth getting out of bed this morning.

Thanks Gene



> - Festus56


You are the king of organization. I love it.



> - BB1


Nice haul… I'm jealous.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin! Weird schedule day today. Crap! already late!


----------



## controlfreak

Last day of vacation in Pray Montana but sadly I will fly back to the working world tomorrow. I must say that the weather was incredible. Was a joy to see all of my kids (3) and grands (3). Also got to announce the forth that is on the way exactly one year after the planned wedding here was cancelled. This was a celebration and a way to do something fun with the deposit.


----------



## Festus56

> Last day of vacation in Pray Montana but sadly I will fly back to the working world tomorrow. I must say that the weather was incredible. Was a joy to see all of my kids (3) and grands (3). Also got to announce the forth that is on the way exactly one year after the planned wedding here was cancelled. This was a celebration and a way to do something fun with the deposit.
> 
> - controlfreak


Nice part of the state. 120 miles east where I am was at or near 100° several days in the last week.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shop time….then walk over to the local Grocery store for Kitty food….2 blocks each way.

Marking Knife is quite sharp…









Corner #2 is now done..









It had an issue with the grain..









Then managed to get corner #4 done…( long story about #3)









Will work on #3 tomorrow….just barely grazed that thumb, didn't really much of anything….


----------



## CFrye

> It had an issue with the grain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


"Character"!


----------



## diverlloyd

BB we had a junk yard here that had a all you could carry for $100. Had one of my buddies go in and get a vette motor,tranny and all the electronics with it for $100. He said it paid off wanting to compete in strongman back in high school.

Butcher I can relate to the man witch. When we looked at my brother in laws house the first thing the wife said was yes you can make the jump into the pool from the 30' deck but you won't be trying it.


----------



## BB1

Haha…yes, a good fitness program can be helpful with the "what you can carry" deals! Might not be ready to be lifting a motor, but I sure did get a good amount from the cutoff bin. For small projects the variety will be nice.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…....uuuummmmmm..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…. Daughter #2 flew home from Big Apple last night…. of course, plane was delayed 2 hours so guess who was up till midnight driving to airport and back??? Happy to have her home none the less.

#3 grajitates tomorrow. We are happy to kiss the high school days goodbye and unsubscribe from all the banal e-mails reminding us to wash our hands, etc… Note to self, when you overcommunicate, no one pays attention to anything you say.

So today's my Friday… and you know who is in the house


----------



## rhybeka

Matt! don't confuse those of us who still have to work tomorrow! XD Good on ya - have a good time with your girls.  here's hoping for some shop time. I think my emotional/mental self could use it.


----------



## bandit571

Spent $1 this morning…only garage sale in town, today…









$1 for this small, plastic case? Well..









It rattled a bit when I picked it up….removed the plastic bags…









Screwdrivers, nutdrivers, wrenches….with a handle to drive the drivers…

Beka! There be a TOOL SALE this coming Saturday morning…..haul your bony butt over here….chance for a Router Table, among other tools….sale starts at 0800….need to be there when they open up…


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. throw a sparkplug socket in that little orange box and you've got a great motorcycle or snowmobile tool kit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked up my planer today. I ended up basically trading for wood. I paid him $25 and 3 large red oak slabs with burl in them. Good lord is this thing heavy. He and I were able to get it from the stand onto the back of my truck, but just barely. Of course my tractor did the heavy lifting at home.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill was the hernia included in the deal?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It may be AJ. The guy I bought it from is a disabled veteran and after we loaded I told him I hoped it wasn't his back that was his disability.


----------



## bandit571

Instead of shoptime, today….mowed the yards ( hay field?) then cooled down with a COLD Gin & Tonic….

Cheap $1 hammer has been rehabbed..from..









Rusty and Krusty, with 3 ring-shank nails for a wedge…









Yanked those out, replace with a wood and steel wedge..









Then cleaned up the handle, and gave it a better grip










Look a little better/


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bill, I'm with you on the tractor for heavy lifting. I have a 3-pt gin pole for my old Ford NAA tractor but my son has a pair of quick attach forks coming for his Kubota to go on the front bucket. They should be really handy for up to about 400#.


----------



## controlfreak

Well, I am back from vacation but not ready to go back to work so I just didn't show up. The boss (wife) didn't either so I am good. Happy Friday folks.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I have to tidy up my garage and my office room today. I hate tidying up : (


----------



## Gene01

Got all the walls up in the tin can wanna be shop. Then I tidied up a bit, too. I'm done for the day. Today is our 50th Wedding anniversary. Gotta get cleaned up for the celebration dinner. Sons are bringing in Sushi and Sashimi per wife's request. I'da been happy with Cheezy dogs or brats and chips.


----------



## controlfreak

Congratulations Gene, 50byears is something to celebrate for sure!


----------



## bandit571

I'm about 2 yrs behind Gene….

Honey-do list has been checked down…I am bushed. Too bleeding hot and stuffy around these parts, right now..81 degrees, with humidity to match…And…not a single beer IN the house…

B7D 9.6 Cordless drill "kit" with charger, LOTS of bits, and the charger…$7.50

All metal Power Kraft Sabre saw, with guide fence…$2


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit, no BEER?? This is an apocalypse of Biblical Proportions.


----------



## rad457

Congrats Gene, think it was 42 this year? First 40 were the hardest
They didn't have my favorite Jameson's will have to make due with some Proper Twelve? (But do have some beer)


----------



## bandit571

Just over an hour in the shop, today…









Was then able to do a dry run with the clamps….may do the actual glue up, tomorrow…









Might make a box out of this yet…


----------



## bandit571

No beer in the house….but….we do have Gin & Tonic in the fridge….may have to pour a glass in a little bit…

ok, just read the logo on the side of the latest screwdriver's handle…
IRWIN Made in U.S. of A.
#800-8"-3/16"

Might just be worth the $0.50 I spent for it?
The #3 Phillips that came with it…#8000-6"....Also an IRWIN…also $0.50


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> No beer in the house….but….we do have Gin & Tonic in the fridge….may have to pour a glass in a little bit…
> 
> ok, just read the logo on the side of the latest screwdriver s handle…
> IRWIN Made in U.S. of A.
> #800-8"-3/16"
> 
> Might just be worth the $0.50 I spent for it?
> The #3 Phillips that came with it…#8000-6"....Also an IRWIN…also $0.50
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..heading out in about 1/2 an hour….the Game is a-foot, Watson…wake up!


----------



## Gene01

> Congrats Gene, think it was 42 this year? First 40 were the hardest
> They didn t have my favorite Jameson s will have to make due with some Proper Twelve? (But do have some beer)
> 
> - Andre


C' mon over, Andre. We can finish off my Jameson's. And if Bandit can come, there's a few great local IPAs in the fridge.


----------



## controlfreak

Snuck out to the shop at 5:30 AM to complete my first drawer box this morning. First half blind dovetails on the front and through dovetails on the rear because I need the practice. Now I am undecided on the bottom construction. I can use plywood or glue up a panel and bevel the edges to fit a groove cut by Stanley 45, any votes on which way to go?

Going to see two of my brothers at lunch today, first time since Covid, glad I am done with it.


----------



## bandit571

Items found, but NOT bought, this morning…









Dunlap Lathe, with a set of chisels…how much?









Yep…...as for that jointer sitting behind this….seller was calling it a planer..









Was $25 for all you see here…brand name?









As for the Router Table in the ad…









Well, he did make a table for it…price?









Can't remember IF it had a router hanging….the one item I did buy this morning….a $3 Kennedy Tool box…









Was minus the tote, though..









But all of these were included….

Skimpy day for hand tools, today…..


----------



## CFrye

Happy belated anniversary Gene and Phyl!
Happy early anniversary Don and Nannette (and happy birthday Nannette)!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Candy! It's our 41st anniversary. I won't tell how old she is today, but she was 20 when we got married.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hot here weather app said 90 feels like 100 car said 96. My body says it's to damn hot with the 50+% humidity.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…it's cooled down to 77 degrees outside…

Slowly removed the clamps tonight..









There the first 8…only leaves..









4 more to go….Then clean up the corners..









beltsander AND a plane…have a few spots to fill in..









These are to be the lid…









Once the glue dries…These will get mitered and glued in place to hold the bottom…









As soon as I figure out where to plug the saw in..









got a little bit done, tonight..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Leave it at that….uuummmmm


----------



## bandit571

Spent $3 Saturday…Tool box had a label…









Label?









Had about a dozen rusty, cheap box end wrench inside, threw all but one away, the ONLY Made in USA one.
Sorted through the sockets…Taiwan, Japan, China….went into the trash can…the rest?









Snap-on, Bonney, S-K Wayne, Craftsman…..I'll keep these around









2 large screwdrivers, and a fancy little hammer…plus…









4 Phillips Screwdrivers….and…









A scraper by Allway…

Might be $3 worth of stuff?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice hunting, but where are you planning to put it all???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Tossing the junk, keeping the better stuff right in the tool box…..

Wake up this morning was via Uncle Charles…..BIG TIME….the kind where you need help to get up off the floor…and hop around the rest of the day….Didn't think I worked THAT hard yesterday…speaking of which…where is RANDY?

Bottom is now in the box..









Cauls to help hold it down into the glue…lid has been flattened and shaped…









Just waiting on the glue…again..









Hinges for the lid, maybe a tray, or two? Brass feet on the corners?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop

I've got a summer head cold and struggling to stay focused with all the meds I've got going on. Otherwise - carry on! 
oh, PS -

Happy Anniversary Gene! Don, you all as well!

Bandit the box looks great


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Hot is the weather here the last few days. 104° yesterday, 108° today then cool off to 87° tomorrow they say. Guess Marty or someone wanted the hot weather so we are sending it east.

We could use moisture here in any form. Really dry and several fires in the area. Watching the slurry bombers was my highlight yesterday. They come right over our place when they take off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's gotten dry here too. 
Today I was building drawers for the bookcase/desk I've been working on. I made lock rabbet joints on the table saw for the first time. I like it much better than with the router. Tomorrow I will install the drawer slides and make drawer fronts with mdf.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip to Lima, OH…( NOT Peru) as that is the nearest Hobby Lobby to pick up a few bags of hinges….they didn't have the latch I was looking for…drove on down the road to Menard's….and bought a latch.

Arby's on the way back home….perfect weather , minimum road idiots….not a bad day all around…


----------



## Gene01

114° here in the desert today. Got all the stud holes bored for the wiring, yesterday. Installing outlet boxes today. Might get some wires pulled today. Got me a portable evaporative cooler a couple days ago. Yesterday was it's first day of use. It really makes a difference. 
Shop might be useable by the end of the month. We'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY!


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? I thought he was simply hatched….

Morning to ya….Uncle Charles is behaving this morning….didn't need any help standing up, like yesterday.

Pay Day today! this is MY Friday. Bills to pay, groceries to by….That sort of thing.

64 sunny degrees outside….will see how the day goes by…..hardware for the box was bought yesterday…nice road trip…

Used to be an old saying….
"ya'll be good out there, if not, be careful….and if ya can't do that…don't name it after me"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Birthday? I thought he was simply hatched….
> 
> - bandit571


He wasn't ?>


> ?


----------



## controlfreak

Sounds kind of like the dogs we rescued, we don't know the birthday so it's "Gottcha Day"


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Bananas, check…Fish Oil, check….getting very tired of Mr Charles Horse every morning….he needs to leave the building, and stay out…

Legs still sore from the other day….Charles was hitting the toes in my right foot, this morning..

Yard sales this morning…..unless you were into crafts, or needed clothes….wasn't much out there, today….

A banana, and a Crab Salad for lunch…..breakfast was just..pills…


----------



## diverlloyd

Hatched like a Phoenix from the flames. Happy belated bday Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..it IS a FRIDAY….


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. Lovely breeze on the front porch. I've opened up the windows and letting some fresh air circulate through the joint. Maybe I'll psych myself up and tackle installation of the new deadbolt lock on the shop today. Drilling holes in a metal door has me a bit intimidated.


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning. Lovely breeze on the front porch. I've opened up the windows and letting some fresh air circulate through the joint. Maybe I'll psych myself up and tackle installation of the new deadbolt lock on the shop today. Drilling holes in a metal door has me a bit intimidated.
> 
> - CFrye


Take your time. Measure carefully. Use a metal cutting hole saw and drill bits. Hold on tight when using the hole saw.


----------



## CFrye

What makes it a metal cutting hole saw and what happens if I use a wood cutter?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What makes it a metal cutting hole saw and what happens if I use a wood cutter?
> 
> - CFrye


If you use wood cutter you might as well chew it with your teeth. And you destroy the woodcutter in process. You can get correct size from home center and it will go quickly. Go slow. Cutting / drilling through steel is all about low speed and go slow.


----------



## CFrye

> What makes it a metal cutting hole saw and what happens if I use a wood cutter?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> If you use wood cutter you might as well chew it with your teeth. And you destroy the woodcutter in process. You can get correct size from home center and it will go quickly. Go slow. Cutting / drilling through steel is all about low speed and go slow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well then, I guess I'm going to the local Borg.


----------



## controlfreak

They also sell figs to help align all the holes. Not sure how you are going to mortise the bolt portion into a metal door if it is not prepped for it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well then, I guess I m going to the local Borg.
> 
> - CFrye


Years ago I bought a kit. While I don't use often it has been nice to have when needed. This approach is not for everyone. But I did look and see several decently priced kits with common sizes online.


----------



## northwoodsman

You'll need to stop by the grocery store to buy the figs. I doubt Newton's would do.


----------



## Gene01

> You ll need to stop by the grocery store to buy the figs. I doubt Newton s would do.
> 
> - northwoodsman


LOL!!


----------



## CFrye

Is it even fig season?
I should clarify, it is a metal clad door, I think.


----------



## diverlloyd

Fig newtons sound good. I should go to the store.


----------



## controlfreak

I was like "figs" where did that come from? My keyboard likes to randomly change letters and if it matches a real word it comes up figs. I meant jigs, I have some that clamp to the door edge that have a guide on both sides of the door that guide the large holes through the door and the bolt hole in the edge.

Neighbors fig tree is loaded but not yet ripe if that helps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is it even fig season?
> I should clarify, it is a metal clad door, I think.
> 
> - CFrye


Just got back from store. They have Fig Newtons in stock.


----------



## bandit571

Under a Tornado Watch until 2300 hrs…..Tornado was on the ground at Ft. Recovery, OH.

Going to be a noisy evening….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, I'd take a tornado watch over the 99 dungrees Frankenstein we have here right now. With the humidity it feels like 117.


----------



## bandit571

Lid installed…..coat of stain brushed on, and wiped down..front view..









With the lid opened…front corner…









Tried to get the grain to line up a bit…

Then the back corner…









Across the back…









To the other corner…..came close to get it to flow around…..Box has been sanded to 220 grit…stained inside and out…..will see how tomorrow turns out…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That curl is striking.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, figs are not ready


----------



## northwoodsman

Candy,
Is it truly a steel door or a wood door wrapped in thin steel. A wood door wrapped in thin steel shouldn't be a problem. Get a Milwaukee steel cutting hole saw at the BORG, not very expensive. I picked up a whole set, 11 sizes, for $20 around the holidays. Now a hollow steel door will be a challenge because your center bit is going to want to wander.

Get a pack of Jig Newton's to snack on while you contemplate your approach.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CFrye

This is the edge view of the door 









And this is the fig/jig/kit I picked up


----------



## CFrye

I got distracted on my way to the grocery store and, well, no Newton's were obtained. Dang squirrel!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks like steel clad door with wood frame. Common these days. Th Milwaukee kit will do fine. Go slow on the speed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I got distracted on my way to the grocery store and, well, no Newton's were obtained. Dang squirrel!
> 
> - CFrye


Took some to my Mother this past Wednesday, one of the few things she likes as a dessert. She sent me text saying they were delicious. I asked if she ate them all already.

20 minutes later she sends me message, YES.

LOL


----------



## CFrye

Before the deadbolt arrived (via Amazon) I discussed some of this with Bill. I'm gonna use the corded drill with the extra handle. I like my wrist undamaged.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..thunderstorms around this morning….sales are rained out.


----------



## northwoodsman

Candy - Go almost all the way through from the first side. Once the pilot bit comes through the second surface drill the remainder of the way through from that side. Be careful, your cutter will be hot. Any body tries the other flavors of Newton's. Monte - One of my favorite ways to eat fresh figs is to cut them in half or quarter them and drizzle them with some citron oil (lemon-infused olive oil), very refreshing snack. Make sure you don't use Citronella oil… just sayin'.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..thunderstorms around this morning….sales are rained out.
> 
> - bandit571


Send it to Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to be all headed down towards Beka, this morning….

Blue skies have finally began to appear..now….have a Grocery Run to make, anyway….3 kittens are out of kitten chow….can't have that, can we…..


----------



## CFrye

Holes have been drilled in the door and lock installed. It's a bit wonky. Have silicone weather proofing bead setting up. Have marked but not drilled the door frame. I can't put the inside cover on until the clamp comes off that is holding the out side cover tight to the door and silicone. Of course it was the top that stood out from the door about 1/16th of an inch. Just enough for rain to get in :-/

I took a break and did some weed eating. Now I'm taking a break in the AC.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's "woodworking"










Split and stacked 2 bins. Knocked of when it hit 86 degrees.

This was left over from the trees I cleared to make room for the taj-ma-garage last spring.


----------



## CFrye

I laughed this morning when I thought about mistakenly installing it backwards. It's not so funny now.
Trying again…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ooops


----------



## BB1

Candy - door installs are SO frustrating…as are the handle/locks. Stick with it - you'll get it. The greater the challenge the greater the satisfaction.


----------



## Gene01

Got all the shop outlets wired and covered today. No more extension cords snaking across the floor. Installed a new pressure switch on the compressor and, got the compressor hose reel mounted to the wall. So the new shop is electrified and air worthy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got all the shop outlets wired and covered today. No more extension cords snaking across the floor. Installed a new pressure switch on the compressor and, got the compressor hose reel mounted to the wall. So the new shop is electrified and air worthy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..basically took yesterday off from the shop….unable to stray to far from the Throne…will see how today goes…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..basically took yesterday off from the shop….unable to stray to far from the Throne…will see how today goes…..
> 
> - bandit571


Told ya that Tuna was expired….....

Get better, if it gets worse get to doctor…


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on varnish to dry…..brass corners have been installed…..magnetic latch is installed, as well….first coat of clear gloss poly has been brushed on….parts for a tray have been ripped to thickness….Bandsaw sucks as a resaw machine…makes more waves than a water park machine….

Film @ 2300 hrs…AFTER the varnish is dry…


----------



## northwoodsman

> Morning to ya…..basically took yesterday off from the shop….unable to stray to far from the Throne…will see how today goes…..
> 
> - bandit571


Get the cat food and the tuna mixed up again? 30+ years ago I has a roommate that used to steal my beef jerky, it was cheap stuff that came in a can from a farm store. After confronting the SOB numerous times and him denying it I finally filled the tin with Jerky Treats for dogs. After he ate about a half dozen or so pieces I finally gave him the remainder of the original package and told him to go ahead and finish them off.


----------



## diverlloyd

North you are to nice, steal my jerky and the next batch will be capsaicin jerky.
Candy good job on the door don't use the spaceballs code as yours.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..basically took yesterday off from the shop….unable to stray to far from the Throne…will see how today goes…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Get the cat food and the tuna mixed up again? 30+ years ago I has a roommate that used to steal my beef jerky, it was cheap stuff that came in a can from a farm store. After confronting the SOB numerous times and him denying it I finally filled the tin with Jerky Treats for dogs. After he ate about a half dozen or so pieces I finally gave him the remainder of the original package and told him to go ahead and finish them off.
> 
> - northwoodsman


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'll get there Candy. Don't lock yourself out with that keypad on the inside.


----------



## CFrye

Better!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks to y'all for cheering me on!


----------



## BB1

> Thanks to y'all for cheering me on!
> 
> - CFrye


Great job!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Candy. I knew you could do it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that….


----------



## CFrye

Rainy day here. Caulking job on the deadbolt is undergoing QA (quality Assurance). Hope it passes.


----------



## controlfreak

I received some Pfeil carving chisels for Fathers day. Seven with three on backorder. I guess I need to learn to carve now. I hope everyone had a happy fathers day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Tuesday blew in with yesterday's wind…..

Thinking this..









Will get replace by….









This…..maybe a tray at the bottom, one or two strips to hold hooks…..









Either run the router to make a couple keyhole slots, or…just two screws through the case's back into the wall…

56 cloudless degrees outside….


----------



## bandit571

Two screws through the back….and…









Ready for business…close the door..









So, what IS that thing on the front of the door?









Could be a key?









Painted, of course…









3 screws to hold it in place..









4 hooks on the inside…









And a glued in place tray to store left-over keys that nobody remembers what they were for….

Just a Key Safe….


----------



## bandit571

So…how did I cut the key, out of 1/4" thick Ash?









How else….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice work, love the key add on.


----------



## bandit571

Wake up call! IF Uncle Charles won't let me sleep in…nobody can.

Top of the morning to ya, and the remains of the day to meself.

This be The Camel Day…...sounds nicer than Hump Day…..

Pills for 1st Breakfast, Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl for 2nd Breakfast…..

Key Safe has been posted as a Project…..I think it has the required number of boards in it….Maybe?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

New door and frame in Mothers Garage, she painted it and had it all ready for me to install.


----------



## northwoodsman

woodbutcherbynight - I keep looking at it waiting for a leprechaun to come through it with a pot of gold or a bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## bandit571

Looks a lot better than the door it replaced….

Got out a flat griddle, set it on the stove….and fried up a few burgers….Much easier, and safer for me, than messing around with the charcoal grill….

Friday: Back to Wexner Heart Center's Ross CT scan…...going to check on the Watchman…..so far, so good…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> woodbutcherbynight - I keep looking at it waiting for a leprechaun to come through it with a pot of gold or a bowl of Lucky Charms.
> 
> - northwoodsman


My Mother commented the same thing. She is looking for a leprechaun sign or get a vinyl cut out that is magnetic for it.


----------



## CFrye

Nice key safe Bandit!
The leprechaun is waiting for you to blink North. They're sneaky like that. 
Good job Gunny and Mom!

I had to rush home at lunch to open this package that arrived in the mail!


----------



## CFrye

Eggs were not included.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Eggs were not included.
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For sale. No low balling me, I know what I have.


----------



## bandit571

Cue the "Rubber Band Man" music

Morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Mount Victory, OH has their village-wide Garage Sales this coming Saturday morning…..town also has about 5 Antique store….including a very NICE one at the south edge of town….right across the road from The Plaza Inn….GOOD FOOD.

From Marysville, go north on rt 31…..watch out for the in-town RR crossing….tis a bit..rough.

Starts in around 0900 hrs….


----------



## CFrye

> For sale. No low balling me, I know what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think that would also fit a Renault Le Car I used to own!
:-D


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think that would also fit a Renault Le Car I used to own!
> :-D
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## northwoodsman

I had a Renault Le Car back in the day. If I recall didn't they have only 3 lug nuts on each wheel? I installed a stereo that I swear had more power than the engine. I loved that car. Front wheel drive, it was a blast in the snow.


----------



## bandit571

Hey….it is FRIDAY!

Morning to ya! Supposed to rain all day, today…


----------



## BB1

Traveling back toward home (in the rain) after delivering 5 frames and 4 trivets to family in Ohio and Michigan as little surprise gifts. Will need to start planning what my next round of gifts will be. What small items do you all find to be good gifts?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cheese boards, charcuterie boards, coffee scoops, spoons, serving trays & end grain cutting boards.


----------



## BB1

I've done a couple serving trays. Haven't saturated the market yet for those - same with cheese boards. Have yet to atempt any scopes or spoons - may need to look into those. Thanks - good ideas!


----------



## bigblockyeti

The coffee scoops, I guess made if made larger they could be used for anything dry, are a bit hit and easy to make with a figured chunk of wood and a various size forstner bits to drill out the container before shaping the exterior with a bandsaw.


----------



## CFrye

BB1 have you tried your hand at bandsaw boxes? They can be fun, use up (what some refer to as) scrap and allow your imagination to run wild! Says the woman who has made some but has yet to get the finish right, but that's just me.


----------



## BB1

Candy - bandsaw boxes are "on my list" of projects to try. Another good idea.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Saw this on FB and had to share.


----------



## ssnvet

Been "wicked busy" coordinating all of this….


----------



## ssnvet

Excavation is when you "discover" things. The underground conduits carrying the largest of three main electrical feeds (1,200 amps of 480 volt 3 phase) interfered with the footing for a main steel column and had to be re-routed. Fortunately, they planned for expansion 30 years ago and there was a spare set of conduit from the big transformer into the building.

Panel on left is new, panel on right is going bye-bye










Had to drop power to the entire building for 1/2 day to swap feed over. Here's the high voltage side of a huge utility transformer.










No fooling around here as supply side voltage is 69,000 volts! Lineman tripped the main disconnect with a 6' long fiberglass pole over his shoulder while facing away.

Here's the 480 v "low" voltage side where the new conductors were terminated.










Cables were ~1-14" thick and the material cost for six of these @~75' long was $7,000

Material cost for the "new" re-furbished panel was $5,000.

There was 3 guys from utility co. & 7 commercial electricians on site (on a Saturday) for 5 hours.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't get to the Mount Victory, OH Village-wide sales…..too many Antique stores are also in that town….

had enough sales around my town….









That be 24" of miter box…that saw is 14" long, BTW. ($5 for the "set")









An Air Gun of some sort….









and a dollar for these 2…..

Picked up a weedeater ( corded, meh) for $5….and that was about it, for today…..

Windier than a Senator on the election trail, today….83 humid degrees outside, right now….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit that is a sand blasting gun.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone need it? PM an address, and I'll send right out..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been digging by back building so I can have a faucet to wash equipment and use when pressure washing.


----------



## controlfreak

When I ran power to my shop I decided to run water out there since I had a trench already. So glad I did, you will enjoy having that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….1st Breakfast= Pills….Second Breakfast = Jimmie Dean Sausage & Gravy breakfast bowl….

Need to change out the blade on the lawn mower, today…...Old one seem to have been bent….tends to wobble along. May just lay the saw on it's side….and wrench away…..left hand threads, right? Been a couple decades since I have done one….yes, I will pull the sparkplug wire, first….we'll see how this goes….

Hmmm ,gas tank goes up? Or, lay the mower on that side?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

1 hour of shop time, before Lunch…..4 chisels rehabbed, 2 screwdrivers cleaned up and put away…film at 2300 hrs…

Seafood Cup of Nissin Noodles for Lunch…


----------



## bandit571

1 chisel was tested for choppiness..









AFTER the metal had been cleaned up….and the very BAD edge was sharpened back up…









2 Irwin Screwdrivers were derusted, shiny parts are now shiny, again..









All that just buzzed clean metal AND that dry wood….got a wipe down with oil..









After removing ALL the paint AND rust….and giving it a start on a sharpening…handle got a new paint job..









And hung out to dry…..did not have the right shade of DARK Navy blue paint, used black instead….

Other 2 chisels….might take a while…









Yep, they be ugly…got one about done…









That be Ash it is champfering …..its getting there…the other one?









Off to a good start. Sharpening "center"?









Might try again…later today? Lunch break, right now..


----------



## bandit571

OK, FINALLY got the old, bent blade off the mower, started to place the NEW 21" blade on the shaft….would not evne get into the housing…..had to go down to Wall E World, ,,,,buy a 20" blade ( $17!) and bring it to the checkout…

Cashier hadn't had her Lunch break…was NOW locked out of her register….walked back through Lawn & Garden and over to the shelf check out lines….then walk all the way back to where I had parked….just outside the first checkout….Grrrrrr

got the new 20" blade on, without any problems…let the mower sit a while….tried to start…nada…try again tomorrow, I am worn out. used the hedge trimmers, after I had WD40'ed the bar….and untangled 100' of cord…

The Boss has quite a list of things she wanted done…..all beginning with "We…"

Me? I am currently sitting here, in front of the AC, about to have a cold Gin & Tonic…...and sit in my chair for a while…


----------



## diverlloyd

"We"around my house means my back will hurt.
I got a bunch of boards glued up to become cutting boards. The dewalt 735 didn't like taking over 1/32" without making a good shimmy and chatter.


----------



## controlfreak

Swept up some shavings and hung an additional shop light to get rid of some shadows now that my work area has changed. That box the light is in has been in my way for too long anyway. Glued up some pine boards to fit into my leg vise to so I can get an overhang to clamp my saw vise to. Wanting to build a hand tool door to the basement out of cedar and doing lots of searching to find the way to put it together. It my be time to hit the books as YouTube just ain't getting me there yet. I hope you all had a good weekend, make the most of what you got left!


----------



## DonBroussard

My weekend consisted of reinstalling parts on our vintage Schwinn tandem bike. Apparently, a thief thought we weren't using it, so he took it home with him. It has been recovered, but I n the few days he had it, he installed a hand brake on the front wheel, stripped the head badge, removed both fenders and the chain guard, spray painted the bike bright red (including the theretofore chrome handlebars, and installed green pegs on the rear axle. The local police recovered some parts and gave them to us. I removed the hand brake and pegs and reinstalled the front fender. Unfortunately, we got the wrong rear fender and the head badge was not returned.

Yes, we pressed charges and yes, I hate thieves.


----------



## mojapitt

Go get them Don. Thieves are scum.


----------



## rhybeka

Grrr - glad you got the bike back, Don!

Fireworks are going crazy over here. I just finished my self assessment and got it turned in. Glad that's over with for a bit. Now it's in my bosses court. now I get to focus back on my regular job. 

Can anybody recommend a good flat edged table saw blade for box joints? Are they all between $50-70?


----------



## CFrye

Glad you got the bike back Don. Hope you soon have it right as rain. 
I started working on shop rearranging so I can get the whole car inside. Got side tracked and organized two drawers in the offending file cabinets. 
Nails/staples/rivets









Screws/bolts/nuts/washers









At least I got the tops of two of the cabinets cleared off and ready to move!


----------



## Gene01

Finally got one long wall of studs covered with scrap plywood, scrap pegboard and, oak laminate flooring that we replaced. It's ugly as sin but, as phyl says, "Waste not, want not." The opposite 40' wall will be covered with pallet boards . 
We were gifted a 6' long, 2' wide, 34" high solid metal work table. With 2 full length shelves. Heavier than He- double hockey sticks. Today, us two old farts will attempt to move it the 80' across the gravel drive and, into the shop. Back braces and Aleve are at the ready.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Not saying there isn't such but, I haven't seen 69kV elbow terminations before. Those elbows look like medium voltage (5kV to 35kV) terminations. If it is transmission voltage (69kV), I'm glad we didn't ever have to work it in an enclosure. YIKES!



> Excavation is when you "discover" things. The underground conduits carrying the largest of three main electrical feeds (1,200 amps of 480 volt 3 phase) interfered with the footing for a main steel column and had to be re-routed. Fortunately, they planned for expansion 30 years ago and there was a spare set of conduit from the big transformer into the building.
> 
> Panel on left is new, panel on right is going bye-bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to drop power to the entire building for 1/2 day to swap feed over. Here's the high voltage side of a huge utility transformer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fooling around here as supply side voltage is 69,000 volts! Lineman tripped the main disconnect with a 6' long fiberglass pole over his shoulder while facing away.
> 
> Here's the 480 v "low" voltage side where the new conductors were terminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables were ~1-14" thick and the material cost for six of these @~75' long was $7,000
> 
> Material cost for the "new" re-furbished panel was $5,000.
> 
> There was 3 guys from utility co. & 7 commercial electricians on site (on a Saturday) for 5 hours.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday? Leave it at that…...uuuummmmm


----------



## northwoodsman

Yesterday I pulled out my trusty PC 16 ga. finish nailer yesterday to put a couple nails in while the glue was setting on a piece and after two nails a plastic piston stop inside the gun shattered. Not to let that get in my way I grabbed my Narrow Crown Stapler to do the job since the staples wouldn't show anyways. 3rd staple in and the plastic cap that covers the exhaust port shatters and goes flying every direction. It looks like I have some rebuilding to do on a few tools. I guess I should grab my brad nailers and pin nailer and give them a once over to see if I need any parts for them while I'm at it. I did get A/C installed in my shop which makes a big difference down here in TX. Since I'm out in the shop only for a few hours on weekends I went with a 14,000 BTU portable unit. The air comes out of the port at around 40°F and easily gets the insulated garage/shop down to 74°F and keeps it there all day. The main reason for the A/C unit is to cool/heat my family room and/or master bedroom if the power goes out like it did this past winter. With the temps hovering between -2°F and 17°F for 10 days and the power out for several days it got rather cold inside the house. I also purchased a Generac generator to power the unit and the refrigerators/freezers.


----------



## diverlloyd

94 here today with a feels like 105. I spent enough time being hot, today I lounged and if I didn't have the little one around I may have had a nap. That's unheard of for me.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

spent the weekend digging out an old retaining wall and large format pavers. Mother Nature decided to fill my hole with water. It has just been rain storm after rain storm here.

New Retaining wall blocks and pavers will be placed as soon as my hole and trenches dry out enough to put base and sand down. Monsoon season has arrived i guess. It's 78 degrees and 99% humidity right now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> spent the weekend digging out an old retaining wall and large format pavers. Mother Nature decided to fill my hole with water. It has just been rain storm after rain storm here.
> 
> New Retaining wall blocks and pavers will be placed as soon as my hole and trenches dry out enough to put base and sand down. Monsoon season has arrived i guess. It s 78 degrees and 99% humidity right now.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I sweated out the same last few days digging a trench for a water line to back building. Managed to get it down minus the rain and trench filled back in. Rained today, figures right?


----------



## ssnvet

> Not saying there isn t such but, I haven t seen 69kV elbow terminations before. Those elbows look like medium voltage (5kV to 35kV) terminations. If it is transmission voltage (69kV), I m glad we didn t ever have to work it in an enclosure. YIKES!
> 
> BlasterStumps


You're probably right… I looked it up on line and read 69KV was normal for industrial parks…. but that probably was for overhead lines. This entire park is underground with jumbo transformer boxes in front of each building.

Either way…. it's crazy high voltage and not everyday I (or most people) ever get to see what's behind the wizard's curtain.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…ummmm


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CFrye

Who won?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…tis the Camel Day…..still doing chisel rehabs.

Friday: Have 2 different contractors showing up ( maybe..) to look at the leaky roof. Then a trip to the Blood Thinner Clinic for what should be my last finger poke.


----------



## rhybeka

cause that link isn't fishy at all…

Good luck, Bandit!

just stopped past to say hey on my lunch break. carry on!


----------



## diverlloyd

Don't even need a license to catch the fish.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cause that link isn t fishy at all…
> 
> Good luck, Bandit!
> 
> just stopped past to say hey on my lunch break. carry on!
> 
> - rhybeka


----------



## rhybeka

happy July 1st! Might even get to relax a bit this weekend. I'll definitely deserve it. Here's hoping some shop time can be had. I won't count on it though :\


----------



## bandit571

Grocery Run has been done….Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers' Bowl for Lunch….After THAT settles through…maybe a start on building a fancy box…


----------



## bandit571

Sides and ends have been cut to size..









Made a pile of 1×1 sticks..









To build frames….still have one left, just in case I run out of sticks…









Saw is set up to rip 3/4" wide..









Had to stop for the day….Dungeon Creek was on the rise..









Need to build a jig, have a LOT of Tongue and Grooves to mill…Then a few Mortise and Tenon joints to join the frames to the panels….

Might be fun…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey You Guys!
The humidity has been the worst I can remember, but today we have 56° this morning and going to a high of 84 with lower humidity. Guess I'll paint bookcases.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

Busy-busy with the new project…. have been knee deep into designing the air system. We're fortunate in that the existing building had a beefy central air system, and even though the compressor was junk the location, power supply, vent for heat removal are all ready to roll. There's also a loop of 2" copper pipe going around the existing building with drop connections every ~30' , so we we can tap into and expand it into the addition.

The unit we picked out is a 30 HP VFD drive system with a 120 gal. storage tank. Has electronic controls so the pump idles down when air demand drops. It's a big boy (bigger than we need), but we're sizing it with growth in mind.










Not cheap, but there's a good chance that we can get an energy efficiency incentive with this set up…. which would help defray the extra cost of the VFD


----------



## ssnvet

And lest I forget…..

Happy Friday and 4th of July….

"So Doctor Franklin, what have we got? A republic or a monarchy?"

"a republic Madame, if you can keep it"

B. Franklin


----------



## bandit571

Slow day….one dry fit done….









Not much else, though…..maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Slow day….one dry fit done….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much else, though…..maybe tomorrow, eh?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## CFrye

The only woodworking I did was hacking away at the long neglected honey suckle bush on the fence. Still have a 
l o n g way to go on it.


----------



## Gene01

With son's, DIL and grand's help, we managed to get rid of several large Cholla cacti. They are ugly, invasive and, invite burrowing rodents. The pic below is NOT representative of the mess we had. Ours were much larger and in huge clumps.








Today, Phyl and, hope to get several more pallets broken down. The fir ones are fairly easy. But, the oak ones area real bear. Most were assembled with spiral nails and, even the smooth ones are impossible to pull. So, out comes the sawsall. We've managed to salvage enough slats of oak and fir to cover about half of the 40' shop wall. The opposite wall used up all of our scrap plywood and pegboard. 
It won't be long before we can begin building benches and work stations. Luckily, we have a nice pile of 8, 10, and, 12 foot 2 by material. All we'll need to buy is some sheet goods, mostly MDF.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Gene, that doesn't look like an inviting back yard.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, my hoarder brain wants you to store the cactus remains so you can use the skeletons in future projects.


----------



## controlfreak

Gene, I think if you just take up Bonsai you can whip those into art in no time.


----------



## mojapitt

> Gene, my hoarder brain wants you to store the cactus remains so you can use the skeletons in future projects.
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I believe that it's referred to as an "Anti-Disposal Specialist"


----------



## bandit571

Very SKIMPY Yard Sales today…..small roll-around tool chest..$3 Not much else to really get excited over…

Seems everyone has their Vintage cars out on the roadways…


----------



## CFrye

> Gene, my hoarder brain wants you to store the cactus remains so you can use the skeletons in future projects.
> 
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I believe that it's referred to as an "Anti-Disposal Specialist"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ooo, I like that much better than 'hoarder'! C. Frye A.D.S has a nice ring to it


----------



## bandit571

trying to decide what things to throw away, from this $3 Tool Chest I picked, today…









Yes, it does roll around….









These were in the top, along with..









All of these items….yes, that IS a Corn Cob handle on that file…









These all might get tossed (top drawer)..









Middle drawer did have a few "goodies" and…









The bottom drawer. See anything you all want? 
Some extra "Goodies"?









That can/bottle opener was from Blatz…"Milwaukee's Favorite Premium Beer" stamped in both faces. Nail set is from Blue Grass.


----------



## rad457

Looks like that tooth brush has some life left


----------



## Gene01

Quite a haul, Bandit. For $3, it might be one of your better recent finds.

Candy, we have another bunch on the other side of the property. When we chop them down, Ill gladly send you a few pieces, needles and, all.

Monte, we like most cacti, but cholla is one of the most obnoxious, ugly and hateful ones we've encounterd. We live within spittin' distance of the Saguaro National Monument and, those stately " Sentinels of the Desert" are the good cactus. We're privileged to get to drive through the monument each trip we make in to town. It's a truly gorgeous drive…if you ignore the cholla!


----------



## bandit571

Must have been a "rough day"?









Until someone rattles the food dish….lazy bums, otherwise.

Honey-do List item…clean out the front entryway's coat closet…...that hadn't been done in quite a few years (6?)

6 LARGE trash bags are now sitting out on the curb,,,,and 2 huge loads of Laundry are being gone through,,

That dry fit panel? was fine tuned, and then glued up….parts for the second side were tuned to fit,,,need to cut 4 tenons….LATER….

Had to make a B EE RR U N…..Which is now in the fridge, chilling down…


----------



## CFrye

Awe Kitty!
I guess I dishonored my new title today.

I changed the 14" blade on the chop saw and tossed the old one. 








Now, before you yahoos tell me 20 different things I COULDA/WOULDA/SHOULDA done with it, know that I broke it up into many little pieces so as to NOT be tempted to dig it back out of the trash! 
:-/


----------



## bandit571

First of 2 huge loads of Laundry is now done, folded, put away…( I do the washing and drying, Boss takes care of the rest) and second even bigger load is in the dryer..

Having a Guinness..not just any Guinness…an Open Gate Brewery Guinness, called a Baltimore Blonde…brewed IN Baltimore. 5% ALC/Vol.

Will let you all know what that is like….


----------



## Gene01

A Blond Guinness? Might have to give that a try.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Gene, my hoarder brain wants you to store the cactus remains so you can use the skeletons in future projects.
> 
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I believe that it's referred to as an "Anti-Disposal Specialist"
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Ooo, I like that much better than 'hoarder'! C. Frye A.D.S has a nice ring to it
> 
> - CFrye


That's is tee shirt worthy.

Got rear ended yesterday the guy put all the info into his insurance app and they called me and had me in a rental within a couple hours. My neck and jaw hurt and the little one said she is okay so i guess that is good. Just got over a week long migraine and bam got it back after getting the car smashed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Laid some brick today for a water supply project I am working on.


----------



## CFrye

I might need to have that T shirt made AJ!
Glad the little one is OK. She's talking? How old is she now? Hope you recover quickly. 
You've been busy Gunny!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….happy 4th.


----------



## diverlloyd

3 next month and yes she talks and makes coherent sentences. More then me most of the time she also likes to sing songs from Disney movies and shows. My sister in law started her on the Disney black hole.


----------



## bandit571

Just NOW mowed the yard…trying out a brand new mower blade…did good. 85 degrees in the shade…whew..
Breaktime!









pop-a-top?









Hooking up with a Blonde from Baltimore…

Side 1 is out of the clamps, side 2 ready for a glue up..









And, took a bit..stage #1..









About like wrestling cats…









Side #2 is in the clamps…

Maybe I should be doing a blog about all of this?


----------



## Gene01

So Bandit, the Baltimore Blonde. How does she stack up?


----------



## bandit571

Not quite a "real" Guinness Extra Stout…..however, 1 or 2 of them Blondes, and I'm done…..they be rather sneaky…fast.

Rather a bit on the SORE side, today. May have overdid a bit, yesterday? This being a Monday, and all…

Morning to ya! I'm taking today off. Resting up 2 groin pulls, and the leg cramps….Still have 3 Blondes left, Hmmm


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

Summer session hockey began last night and my Purple Peeps made a strong showing with a 3-0 win over the Black Knights Who Say Ne. Our goalie made some fantastic saves and deserves credit for the win. Hard to lose a hockey game when you tender pulls a shutout out of his bag.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt nice job! I read about the CBJ goalie passing away yesterday - only 24. 

the work project that's had me in a hole the past month and some is finally coming into the finish line. I've vowed to become a better PM if it kills me.

SO and I went looking at model homes yesterday. She's thinking it's time for a fresh start…. I'm not against it but her timing is horrible. So I might be moving my shop in the next year which even the thought makes me cringe.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been digging and putting in water line to back utility building


----------



## controlfreak

Mine came in handy when I ruptured the bottom of a gallon of paint can with my drill mounted mixer. It was a mess in the shop and left a trail down the ramp into the yard.


----------



## ssnvet

Been looking for a truck box and finally found what I was looking for on Craig's List….










It's quite the heavy beast… even came with a key!

has some surface rust and needs a little TLC, but the price was right and it was a 1 hr drive away.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya….yep, slept in today….trying to rest up the leg…..seemed to have a Groin Pull going on….

Might try the shop after Supper..maybe?

Keyboard issues, today…wireless connection was needing a reset…and..new batteries didn't hurt, either….

89 SUNNY degrees outside….I'm sticking close to the AC Unit.

getting up out of bed was a bit tricky….between the sore leg, and a Kitten that seemed to think my leg was HER bed…( and, she has some serious claws..) all without awaking Uncle Charles…..took a while.

Fazoli's Meatball Submarino Sammich for Supper, last night…washed down with a Guinness Baltimore Blonde….


----------



## CFrye

> Mine came in handy when I ruptured the bottom of a gallon of paint can with my drill mounted mixer. It was a mess in the shop and left a trail down the ramp into the yard.
> 
> - controlfreak


Oops!
Looks good Matt!
Bandit those fur balls can be very possessive about their beds. It doesn't matter if it's someone else's body part.


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday we finished breaking down 40 pallets to be used as wall covering in the tin can shop. About 1/2 were oak and nearly all were nailed with those spiral nails. We had to had to resort to cutting the nails in all the oak ones. We salvaged enough slats to cover a 40' long, 8' high wall. Some of the oak ones had 3/4 slats. Heavy buggers!
It was about 25 hours of very hard work for Phyl and I. But, we saved a ton of $$ at todays plywood prices.
I've got several days of work on other projects before we can begin cutting the slats to size and getting straight edges. But, we should be ready to start slapping up boards in about 2 weeks.
Candy, this shop job should qualify us as "anti disposal specialists", right!?


----------



## CFrye

Absolutely Gene! What size T-shirt do you need?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmm.

Is this The Camel Day?


----------



## controlfreak

It is Bandit!

Tried my practice morticing a rail into a style so I can make a frame and panel door to the crawl/basement. It looked okay but the fit was dreadful. I may give it another whack tonight. May also be time to put a better edge on the mortice chisel.


----------



## Gene01

> Absolutely Gene! What size T-shirt do you need?
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks, Candy!
XXL in blue. PM me your USPS address and, the price + shipping.


----------



## Gene01

> Absolutely Gene! What size T-shirt do you need?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Thanks, Candy! We'd need two.
> One XL and one XXL in blue. PM me your USPS address and, the price + shipping.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## CFrye

Anyone else want one?


----------



## mojapitt

Cool shirt Candy


----------



## bandit571

I can just imagine what a shirt for a Bandit would look like..
Problem…..









Legs, when view from the ends, were just too…chunky…clunky….thick…FAT…

Besides herding cats again, today…









I also milled a Tongue & Groove joint, to better join the corners..









So, the end view won't be so…thick…









Dry fit….waiting on the glue in End #2 to cure…
1 hour in the shop, this morning…


----------



## diverlloyd

So I'm making a cutting board and will be v bit carving a inlay. The inlay will be a letter T but I'm having problems with the size of the T. The board is 12×14 what size do you all think the T should be? I'm putting it on the 12" side so I was thinking 5-10" but can't decide on it. Also will be learning another new program for this and bought some replaceable carbide tipped router bits. A 2" surfacing bit and a v bit.


----------



## Gene01

> Anyone else want one?
> 
> - CFrye


GREAT!!


----------



## Gene01

Pics below is my documentation to satisfy the requirement for the Anti Disposal Specialist designation.


----------



## bandit571

How'd ya git them to stick to the ceiling, anyway….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How d ya git them to stick to the ceiling, anyway….
> 
> - bandit571


Sprinkled Fairy Dust on them.


----------



## Gene01

Samsung, mixed with Win 10 does the trick.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch has been taken care of….the one,and only Yard Sale for today was..Meh..

Might try the shop here, in a little bit…


----------



## rhybeka

/wave

hey all! forgot my phone at home so had to come home to go to a telehealth doc visit - aptly - about ADHD meds. Work is eating me alive. Back to it!


----------



## bandit571

May have done a wee bit too much in the shop, today….left foot has 5 charlie horses…one for each toe…only was down there an hour….Box is now a glue up..









And a panel for the lid was also re-sized….shortened, AND widened..









Just about shoots any more goings on in the shop, today…That one clamp at an angle?









It is at a diagonal, to pull the box into square….checked with a square, BTW..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Gene01

107° with 33% humidity. It'll be a mite uncomfortable in the tin can today. Start at 6 AM, out by noon. Probably go through a couple "do rag" bandannas and neck coolers. Welcome to woodworking in the low desert. I don't know how roofers cope with this kind of weather. At least, I'm outta the sun and have a couple large fans.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..62 cloudy degrees outside the window..


----------



## ssnvet

Another week down …. summer is flying by. Work, work, work…. no time off, no vacation

But it's still Friday :^D


----------



## bandit571

Used to remember when that meant something good….


----------



## bandit571

Found for $3 today, while out and about..









And, unlike some sales that only sell the empty case…









Dremel 6000 Contour Sander…..just needs new sanding sleeves…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boo!
Gene, I used to break down crates made with 1×6 and 1×8 that were nailed together with those screw nails. I feel your pain. I built my chicken coop and many other things with those boards. That was before the pallet wood craze.

I installed a bookcase/desk that I've been building. I wasn't able to finish it because I forgot to bring my air hose to nail on the base trim boards and crown mold. The next project will be this table with live edge walnut top.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene roofers are a different breed. When I started in the sheet metal union they showed us pictures of papa John's copper roof that one of the companies installed. Everyone was like wow that's so nice, the only thing I could think of was I hope they didn't put that on in the summer time. The shiny copper plus the heat and the sun. No thank you I would have had to take a big pass on that job.

Played with the CNC today went with a 8" tall T. Both pieces seamed to fit so maybe tomorrow I can surface it and see how it really fits up.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I guess it IS still morning…..Morning to ya! What's for Lunch? Already went and got the cheapest gas in the county ($2.92/gallon) and cruised the Yard Sales up on Long island, Indian Lake, Ohio…..

About 68-72 degrees outside…mostly cloudy….a few sprinkles around….good day to just hide out in the shop?


----------



## controlfreak

Went to gas up the truck and it took $95, I haven't done that in a long time. Glad gas hasn't gone up, or so the news tells me.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day in the shop, today…













































Clean up! Aisle #1!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made something! Well,something that's not painted. 
My aunt asked me to make a knife block for my cousin. This is made of walnut and jatoba. It wasn't too difficult to make, but it was time consuming. I don't know if she was expecting to pay $100, but that's what I'm charging. I finished it with a little bit of boiled linseed oil.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, on this cloudy, rainy morning 69 degrees outside.

Jimmie Dean Simple Scrambles, Meat Lovers, for 2nd Breakfast..dropped in a few diced onions to liven it up a bit


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had my son come and visit this weekend. We cooked dinner on the grill and were up to very late chatting.


----------



## controlfreak

Sounds like a good time Woodbutcher!


----------



## bandit571

Back is saying "Quitting TIME!" Who am I to argue?

Film at 2300 hrs…Bottom panel installed into the box, and glued down….lid has been assembled, and is sitting in the Forest of Clamps…sitting here, picking dried glue of me fingers…Joy, Joy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sounds like a good time Woodbutcher!
> 
> - controlfreak


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all,

Back at the salt mine ….. Monday-Monday, and all that.

Split and staked another cord on Saturday…. I've got 3-1/2 laid up for next winter. The rest of the pile/mess is too small to split, so I'll stack it up as rounds on a pallet under the tree house.

Tackled the truck box on Sunday afternoon… used a grinder to take the rusted spots down to bare metal and primed with brush on Rustoleum. Then masked it off and painted black with rattle can enamel.




























Finished cleaning up, and loaded the box in the truck bed and parked truck in garage just as the first rain drops started falling. There was no rain in forecast so I'll chalk it up to dumb luck.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you too, Randy, where ever you are…

Monday? leave it at that…


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesday's not gone with the wind yet…. but Purple Pain takes the Blue Roosters 4-0. 10 p.m. games are brutal when you have to go to work the next morning, but hockey night in NH is still the best night of the week.


----------



## bandit571

Watchman follow-up…..it has a leak…not a complete seal….More tests needed…

73 cloudy, rainy degrees outside…


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful knife block Bill!
Truck tool box looks like new Matt!
Grilling and chilling with family makes for a great Saturday Gunny!
Bandit your $3 deals are great! Hope the Watchman problem is sorted out easily. 
AJ how'd the cutting boards come out?


----------



## bandit571

Appears the Watchman has a leak…more tests to do….hopefully, they do NOT have to back in to correct it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's unfortunate news Bandit. Hopefully they'll be able to fix the problem without anything too invasive.


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, can't they just use flexseal?

Sorry to hear and hopefully the repair is minor with a quick recovery.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Gene01

Spam for breakfast?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! 
Dean always likes SPAM. Has anyone heard from him?


----------



## bandit571

Flagged and blocked..

Ultra-sound on right leg today….a TEE (I am getting knocked out for..) middle of August….Oct. before I find out what they will do about a Leaky Watchman…

Morning to ya…

Aug. 5th -Aug.8th…...World's Longest Yard Sale (690+ MILES long) will be going on. Rt. 127 corridor…MI to GA.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Spam for breakfast?
> 
> - Gene Howe


No need to cook for me, I prefer liquid breakfast…..


----------



## bandit571

Corned Beef Hash, with added onions and Black Pepper….not to bad of a lunch..


----------



## northwoodsman

> Corned Beef Hash, with added onions and Black Pepper….not to bad of a lunch..
> 
> - bandit571


Geez Bandit, a few weeks ago wasn't it you that got into the cat food? You sure this wasn't the dog's food? Two weeks ago I had to get some dog food from the vet to ease some stomach issues one of my dogs was having and it looked exactly like canned Corned Beef Hash. No more CBH for me, ever.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Corned Beef Hash, with added onions and Black Pepper….not to bad of a lunch..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Geez Bandit, a few weeks ago wasn t it you that got into the cat food? You sure this wasn t the dog s food? Two weeks ago I had to get some dog food from the vet to ease some stomach issues one of my dogs was having and it looked exactly like canned Corned Beef Hash. No more CBH for me, ever.
> 
> - northwoodsman


DO NOT EVER GET THE CORNED BEEF HASH FROM Golden Corral. It tastes like cat food smells. I have personal experience.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DO NOT EVER GET THE CORNED BEEF HASH FROM Golden Corral. It tastes like cat food smells. I have personal experience.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


----------



## bandit571

Just wait until you get a batch of Army Corned Beef Hash…..either the mess hall stuff, or, the C Rat canned stuff….almost as bad as the Navy's B Rats….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Coffee and donut for breakfast. Donut instead of donuts because I let Sean have my second donut. I finished the bookcase/desk I've been working on yesterday. I'm happy to have that out of the garage.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….remains of the day to meself…


----------



## ssnvet

Howum Nubbers….

WB…. Though coffee is a key ingredient, I'm convinced my survival has largely been due to dumb luck :^D

Bill…. you have become quite the master of the built-in, well done!

Conference call with the fire protection system designer, engineer, installer and pump manufacturer. I'm stunned at how seemingly over complicated they're all making this. But if we don't get it right, it would be a huge bust. Wishing we had hired a G.C. to run the facility conversion project… as I am more than just a little out of my depth. But looking on the bright side, I'm learning a lot :^o Todays fun topic… "draft curtains"


----------



## BlasterStumps

Wow that looks nice. Well done! If that is in your own house, you should have enough points now to get you off fishing for a month. : )


> Good morning all. Coffee and donut for breakfast. Donut instead of donuts because I let Sean have my second donut. I finished the bookcase/desk I've been working on yesterday. I'm happy to have that out of the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I will know later today. The test inlay was perfect. But I did the real inlay first and the v carve in the board second. I was meeting someone and in a rush so I loaded the wrong program for the v carve. I used the inlay file so I had to surface the board and lose 3/8 of height it will still be 1 1/2 thick. So hopefully the inlay fits as good as it did on the test piece. I will say the router bits I bought are far nicer then the price would lead you to believe they would be. I bought a 90 degree v bit with replaceable carbide cutter and a 2" surfacing bit with 2 replaceable carbide cutters. Both bits together was $70. A ton cheaper then the others I looked at and quality seems as high. The two inch one I dropped from chest level on the concrete floor. It came out unscathed and it hit with all the force on one wing. Still balance and cuts flat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt. I just went to look at the next built in job. Much smaller than this one though.
Blaster, not for me. I dont build stuff like that for me. As it is, I'm about to be off for 22 days and I should get a lot of fishing done.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Spent the day just puttering around….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubberhoos?

Things will soon be shifting into over-drive on the job site…










And Snoopy is happy it's Friday, because he got on the list for pick-up hockey tonight (it usually fills up quickly)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Nice looking little chest Bandit…. whatchya gonna put in it?


----------



## ssnvet

Almost done with the truck box re-hab. Former owner cut off the original welded brackets for the lid stays, so I fabricated new ones from some scrap stainless steel sheet, then hit all the exposed metal with Rustoleum and installed with pop rivets.



















Then I masked off and painted the original Decal


----------



## rhybeka

howdy all!

So if you had to choose - garage shop or basement shop? I think garage but…not sure.


----------



## mojapitt

> howdy all!
> 
> So if you had to choose - garage shop or basement shop? I think garage but…not sure.
> 
> - rhybeka


Garage shop, hands down


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, tool box looks good, it's amazing what some companies are charging for a new one!

I had to learn more than I cared for about draft curtains back in '03 working at a die cutting facility, specifically around the high speed presses we were cutting fiberglass cloth at, nasty stuff. Dealing with cardboard would have been quite welcome, but then again what we were processing wasn't combustible nor was the dust.


----------



## ssnvet

> howdy all!
> So if you had to choose - garage shop or basement shop? I think garage but…not sure.
> - rhybeka


Mixed opinion here…. I can heat my (well insulated) basement shop in Maine winters with a little electric space heater. And any heat generated goes up to warm the first floor of the house. On hot muggy summer days, the basement stays nice and cool.

But the problem with pretty much every basement shop I've seen is head room. Also, getting heavy machines and large materials and projects in and out of the basement can be a big challenge.

Insulating, wiring and finishing my basement was a lot easier than building my garage.

I guess it comes down to what you want to do and what specific needs that generates.


----------



## bigblockyeti

When we build (whenever I can make that happen), I'm planning on 10' ceilings in an unfinished, walkout basement. While this could serve as a low cost (to condition) shop option, it's really for the kids.

For those interested, the restored Union Pacific 4014 is on tour again and unfortunately, it's headed no farther east than St. Louis where I could reasonably haul the kids to see it and that'l likely not happening either.
https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm


----------



## bandit571

Didn't have much choice…Basement shop..

Need to make a rack, and figure out how to fix it in place…to hold these…









And to keep them in place…The Stanley No. 80 just won't fit, though….I guess it can go hand on a nail..

Second coat of Amber Shellac has been brushed on…will check it after a while…almost time for a PIP?


----------



## controlfreak

Outbuilding for a shop. She can't hear me pounding, can't hear the vacuum and I get in trouble for tracking dust in after crossing the yard now. It would be a path of sawdust from anything closer to the beer fridge.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> .
> 
> For those interested, the restored Union Pacific 4014 is on tour again and unfortunately, it s headed no farther east than St. Louis where I could reasonably haul the kids to see it and that l likely not happening either.
> https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I plan on chasing it from Poplar Bluff to St. Louis. I want to hear that beast running all out, and that spooky steam whistle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> howdy all!
> 
> So if you had to choose - garage shop or basement shop? I think garage but…not sure.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Garage shop, hands down
> 
> - Monte Pittman


+1


----------



## DonBroussard

> For those interested, the restored Union Pacific 4014 is on tour again and unfortunately, it s headed no farther east than St. Louis where I could reasonably haul the kids to see it and that l likely not happening either.
> https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Thanks for the heads up, Yeti. Big Boy will pass through south Louisiana on August 19, about an hour from us. Might make that trip.


----------



## diverlloyd

Garage shop.


----------



## bandit571

rack has been made..









Glued in place and shellac brushed on. Coat #3 has been applied to the outside.

Test run of Clear Gloss Poly is underway..on the underside of the lid….will see how that goes..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## controlfreak

Looks nice Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..too dang early, will need an afternoon nap for sure….


----------



## bandit571

Picked a Yard Sale Waffle Maker…giving it a test drive this morning….enjoying 2 Blue berry waffles..


----------



## controlfreak

Got up at 4:30 which is not unusual. Started the coffee and a Mary May carving video. At about 5:30 5 shots that were close enough to make me hit the floor. This was not a small caliber either. I guess I didn't need all that caffeine to wake up after all.


----------



## bandit571

I guess that is a little better…than those 122mm rockets that used to show up around..0200 hrs…..tends to flip one right out of bed, it does…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I guess that is a little better…than those 122mm rockets that used to show up around..0200 hrs…..tends to flip one right out of bed, it does…..
> 
> - bandit571


I like that sound. Means someone is getting their @$$ kicked HARD!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571




----------



## northwoodsman

> Got up at 4:30 which is not unusual. Started the coffee and a Mary May carving video. At about 5:30 5 shots that were close enough to make me hit the floor. This was not a small caliber either. I guess I didn t need all that caffeine to wake up after all.
> 
> - controlfreak


Followed by sirens or a CSI van?


----------



## controlfreak

Nah, I called it in and got a fast drive by. Deciding it was safe and some males came out of a house loudly saying "they have already seen the car, get back inside, look at the car" All go back in and I relay this new information only to get a second drive by after I said that is where the gunfire came from. Just got back form lunch and drove in that way. Yup, four bullet holes in the driver door of a jeep. Awesome detective work they have here.


----------



## CFrye

> - woodbutcherbynight


We are told repeatedly in nursing school "Treat the patient." So it's a patient-specific kinda thing. ;-)


> Got up at 4:30 which is not unusual. Started the coffee and a Mary May carving video. At about 5:30 5 shots that were close enough to make me hit the floor. This was not a small caliber either. I guess I didn t need all that caffeine to wake up after all.
> 
> - controlfreak


Were the shots perfectly timed to Mary May's knife cuts?


----------



## CFrye

Gave the Kia a little TLC today. Put new window vents on all around.


----------



## controlfreak

On a positive note, the rail and stile panel door is coming along. Got all the tenons width fitted to the stiles. Onward to chiseling the mortices. Gives me something to do at night this week, drama TV just doesn't entertain me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We are told repeatedly in nursing school "Treat the patient." So it s a patient-specific kinda thing. ;-)
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….Monday-Monday.

I ran out of bins to stack my firewood in, but thought I still had some PT out in the tent, so I went a rummaging around and hit pay-dirt.

So I got to do "woodworking" (pallet crate building) in the garage and now should be able to stack up what's left of last years tree felling mess. Pictures at 11


----------



## bandit571

There be another spammer running around…..worldnews…...whatever…busy little Bast-turd..

Morning to ya…Monday? About says it all…
PIP…









Added a chain to the lid, too…


----------



## controlfreak

That turned out well, even for a Monday Bandit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That turned out well, even for a Monday Bandit.
> 
> - controlfreak


You reminded him now. See he forgot what day it was.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

@CF sounds like you moved somewhere near me?

Thanks all - I'm leaning towards garage shop, but we'll see. we've only visited one builder so far, and I'm hoping the next one is our last as I think they will have all the options we want and in the area we want. Will see. there's supposedly two more builder appointments in the works. back to work!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Hi.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


HE LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## controlfreak

and is a man of few words. Howdy Stumpy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi back.
Nice sun shades Candy. I had those on a previous truck and liked them, but haven't gotten around to putting them on my last 2 trucks.

I started building a walnut table today. I got the top glued up after I settled down and avoided scrapping my jointer. I was struggling to joint the edges of the slabs until replaced the knives and waxed the tables. After that it worked like a dream. I have a new favorite tool for cleaning up glue joints. I've had this Stanley 80 scraper plane for years, but never used it. I figured out the blade was in backwards and and then it worked well. Then I watched a video on how to sharpen it and put a burr on it. It was amazing to use after that.


----------



## bandit571

Ready to post as a project..









Those markings on the lid?









"Bandit's Dungeon WOOD SHOP"









Holds 4 spokeshaves…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill what did you use for a burnisher?? I need to do my#80 as well but don't have an actual burnisher. was going to use a screwdriver but…eh


----------



## bandit571

Get the largest, fattest, roundest Phillips Screwdriver…works for me…


----------



## firefighterontheside

What Bandit said. I use a screwdriver that does not have chrome on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, this might interest you. I bought this Millennium Falcon set already assembled and took it apart. It took me an hour. This will be Sean's birthday present. New the set is $300, but I paid $85. It's missing a few minifigs.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings earthlings… and Randy wherever you are,

Hockey night in NH, and the Purple peeps eek out a 2-1 win vs. a very fast skating white team. Three Aleve and an ice pack helped with the after effects.

For sharpening card scrapers I took an old wooden screwdriver handle and jammed the broken nose of a a long skinny 1/4" dia. solid carbide router bit into it, leaving ~2" of the shank exposed. I'd like to pick up a #80 some day.

Off to the races. Tomorrow our systematic plant layout team votes on the final floor plan for the new factory… and then we set about detailing the electrical and air plans. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt it sure sounds like they're keeping you busy! I once worked for a company that was big enough to think they were huge but small enough they wanted me to do two jobs when it came time for capital improvement projects. I said "sure, pay me for both and I'll do both" I ended up having to hire two other people and then play catch up doing my primary job after wasting time playing salesman to upper management on modifying the staffing plan so success would actually be probable vs. very unlikely. Fun, fun, fun indeed!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, that Lego Falcon is a score! 
Bandit, very nice storage for the spoke shaves!
About 2 years ago I discovered YouTuber Doug Linker and bought a carving set from Amazon. Yesterday I did my first carving. I think I may have Ent in my ancestry (Lord of the Rings reference) Ents are not hasty. I digress. 
Here is my first carving. It is a stick chicken. LOL









I call him "Sphinx " because his nose (beak) got cut off (oops) twice. Oh well, can't get worse so I'm bound to get better. Right?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## ssnvet

Candy… nice chicken… but I suspect the eggs it lays will be too small for an omelet.

Interesting observation of the day… a 3 man crew of steel frame erectors sure can get a lot done in a day.


----------



## ssnvet

Finally got the reconditioned truck box installed. Not the slickest rig out there by any measure, but it's mine and I like it a lot ;^)


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I was at auction that had a fully built Levi Death Star. Guy paid 350 for it and when the item runner handed it to him he held it up like a victory trophy then dropped it. It hit the floor and went into a thousand pieces. I'm sure he never found all of them.

Candy here is the cutting board. I used a program called f-carve.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CFrye

Turned out great AJ! Is the 'T' painted or burned?


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy it's inlayed.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy it's inlayed.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Ah, VERY nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CFrye

Went to the Farmers Market yesterday. Got some tomatoes. Started talking with a woodworker/turner and his wife. Nice folks. Long story short: He has a couple of hollowing tools that he bought but doesn't like. He will sell them to me next week.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….you too, Stumpy!


----------



## CFrye

Anyone have experience/advise on painting plastic? I am replacing the tub faucet/shower diverted in the travel trailer. I got a faucet with a nice brushed nickel finish. The bezel piece between the wall and the faucet is not available in the same finish so I am planning on painting it. I did a test on similar plastic. The color is close (could be wishful thinking) but not very durable. 
Advise?









New faucet and test piece of plastic.


----------



## CFrye

Is the actual paint FOR plastic really that much better? IF I could find it in the color I want.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You can paint it, here is the rub. Under those conditions wet and soap saturation, little will hold up LONG term. In time it will need a refresh. Short term as in couple years expect decent results. Probably not the answer you wanted to hear but this is what I have found especially in the location you are using it in. On the flip side a stainless steel extender will be expensive. I'd go with the paint, and when it needs refresh do it again.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck candy I have had zero luck painting plastic and getting it to stick, minus model car paint but those never really got played with. No problem with sharing the cutting board inlay.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the input. I will see if I can find the "special" plastic paint in the right color and try that on the test piece. Maybe a couple of coats of clear over it (and letting dry for more that 15 minutes) will make it more durable?


----------



## CFrye

I just had a thought! Maybe I could just cover it with metal duct tape


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am thinking that you could use epoxy resin. It sticks to everything, just ask Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Testor's Paint for plastic Models…..then a clear coat.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Candy,

I scoured the RV parts catalogs, the only other factory color I found was ivory for that bezel. Might think about scuffing it up with some fine sandpaper first and then a primer. Treat it like painting fiberglass, like a Corvette. lots of light coats, sand lightly between, then lots of light clear coats and sand in between.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I am thinking that you could use epoxy resin. It sticks to everything, just ask Bill.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think I missed (or forgot) a story here! 

Bandit, Testor's paint is a good idea. Not sure how many tiny bottles I'd need.

Mike I got all enthusiastic about Tub and Tile paint. Then I discovered it doesn't come in the desired color :-( Who doesn't want a brushed nickel colored tub!?
I ordered a can of Krylon from Amazon. It'll be here next week. I just have to put up with the faucet diverted screaming until then. Fortunately it's not 24/7!


----------



## controlfreak

Candy,

There used to be something that was available in paint stores that acted a a bonding layer primer for metal and tile. It was a clear blueish material that kind of resembled thin rubber cement. Taking that piece to a Sherwin Williams paint store for advise may not be a bad play either.


----------



## bandit571

Time for an ICE COLD Guinness Extra Stout!

20" push mower…yard has now been mowed. 75 sunny, humid degrees outside..I am soaked.

Left hand has picked up a spider bite of some sort, over the weekend….started out as a blister between the first 2 knuckles on the back of the hand….blister soon popped….area involved is now a red ball between the two knuckles…Went to urgent care…..got some pills to take….good thing I am right handed…left one hurts like…..

That will be it for yard work, today…

To top things off…Max was in a bit of a hurry to go out and do his thing….so now I also have a large leaky hole on the left hand…


----------



## bandit571

Not Shop Cats yet…more like Lap Kitties..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks CF. I'll keep that in mind. 
Aw kitties <3
Another cabinet door problem. Overhead cabinet with top hinged door hanging wonky. Ruler for visual contrast. 


















Screw "A" is loose and I cannot seem to tighten it enough to hold the hinge in place securely. Maybe I need a helper to hold the door in position while I tighten the snot out of A?
Screw "B" is not loose at all (at least I can't seem to budge it) however it seems to be sticking out a good 1/8" farther than its cohorts in the other other hinges. What does B actually do?
Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Candy, 
I'm going to bet that hinge is probably shot if the screw just spins. The metal on those hinges are not the most durable due to weight. I'd still take the door off and see if you can find a similar replacement at the hardware store.

Screw B is used to extend the stand off of the door. It that configuration, you might be able to adjust both B screws on both hinges to get it to sit level. That is, B would move the top of the cabinet door up and down. You may also have to adjust the other door to get it to match.

--------------------------------------
Ignore everything below this.

RV cabinets are made of the lightest material possible to still be functional. I had to correct an overhead cabinet door like that in my 2016 Catalina.

Take the door off completely.

Find some glue and toothpicks and glue as many toothpicks into the likely stripped hole as you can.

Wait for that glue to cure and then cut the toothpicks flush.

Reattach the door with the other 3 screws and drill a pilot hole for the screw in that fourth, now plugged hole.

Put the screw in by hand and you should never have to worry about it coming loose again.

This is our rig:


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is not exactly appropriate use of that hinge. It's meant to be horizontal instead of vertical.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill is right too. But when did an RV manufacturer ever really do anything "right"?


----------



## CFrye

I don't think I explained the problem very well. None of the screws "spin". I can tighten A but it does not 'fix' the problem and I am having trouble holding the door in position while tightening. As far as I can tell neither A nor B goes into the wood. The unlabeled screw in the second pic and one other screw do go into the wood. 
What would be an example of an appropriate hinge?

Nice looking rig Mike.
Bill have you gotten yours fixed?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, is it not? I keep gaining or losing a day….hard to tell..


----------



## controlfreak

> That is not exactly appropriate use of that hinge. It's meant to be horizontal instead of vertical.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But how do it know?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I don't think Bill had a horrible experience with the epoxy. I just know he used it and it's a harsh teacher. The best story I have heard with first epoxy experience was from Kris Williams of RockyBlue woodworks. He wound up replacing his wife's kitchen cabinets and flooring because he grossly underestimated how hard it is to control the flow if you don't prepare in advance.


----------



## CFrye

What a nightmare!


----------



## bandit571

Garage sale day..then go get me finger poked.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I'm enjoying my fully repaired camper right now in Branson. 
My experience with epoxy was good. You just have to be a fast learner.
A better hinge would be a regular hinge and some gas opener/closers for the vertical door.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## rhybeka

@Bill SCORE!

For those of you not on FB, I created a FB group fo mr the Lumberjocks folks I'm friends with and created a ZOom meet up for tonight (Sat. July 24th) at 8pm EST until 10 EST or whenever everyone talks themselves out. Here's the meeting info if anybody wants to join: 
Becky H is inviting you to a scheduled Zoom meeting.

Topic: Lumberjocks BYOB
Time: Jul 24, 2021 08:00 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)

Join Zoom Meeting
https://us02web.zoom.us/j/89263870299?pwd=Q0NVK2hzelhEOHRZRFJRV000MWJOQT09

Meeting ID: 892 6387 0299
Passcode: 169008


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I didn't see anything on FB and didn't see your post here till it was too late to join. Sorry


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Beka, Not equipped to do Zoom on my computer….sorry.

While cleaning up 2 saws….turns out they MIGHT be a bit on the old side….









Instead of the normal saw bolts….they used these saw screws…seem to be from about….1840s era…









Hmmm…Wheedle, Madden, & Clemson, of Middletown, NY?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw Beka and Mark and Sandra and Candy last night. I think they saw more of me than they bargained for, since I was swimming in a creek at the time.

Here's two beers I had to buy last night. I will save both cans for the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Not exactly fine woodworking level material, but it is more than two boards :^D










Finally got the rest of the wood stacked and cleared out the gravel area betwixt the barn and shed. Haven't seen that real estate for 15 months.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Leave it at that…

Sanding center blew a belt…..and so did the clothes dryer ( I think…) Waffle iron was making 2 piece waffles….one in each half. Sunday was NOT a good day…and now?

Wake me up when Tuesday shows up….


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I'm enjoying my fully repaired camper right now in Branson.
> My experience with epoxy was good. You just have to be a fast learner.
> A better hinge would be a regular hinge and some gas opener/closers for the vertical door.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks Bill. Glad you are back to enjoying the camper! 
I installed support struts for these doors last year. It didn't take long for holding the door open to get old! 
Cool saw Bandit!



> Haven t seen that real estate for 15 months.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## bandit571

Lumber Run has been done….about 24 Bft of Quarter Sawn Ash..$20.

Am currently out shopping for dryers…Craig has said he would order a new one Friday. Is too much trouble to tear the old one apart, just to replace the drive belt…

Sanding Center is getting fitted for a NEW drive belt….old one has flown the "coop", never to be seen again.

Took a nice LONG afternoon NAP…felt good, too…

Needed it to get ready to go to Wall E World for some items for the fridge we are out of….


----------



## mojapitt

Interesting carving


----------



## bandit571

Head in the sand?

Or..

Just trying to get a leg up?


----------



## CFrye

> Interesting carving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Diving right in!

Went through the wood hoard and picked out some potential pen blanks.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy enjoy that shop time it is to hot here. 95 feels like 108 when I checked last time.


----------



## CFrye

Fans, gotta have the fans going AJ. That and once I get into a project the heat doesn't seem to bother as much.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Bill is right too. But when did an RV manufacturer ever really do anything "right"?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Just got back from a family reunion and quite a few folks pulled/drove their rigs in. Some were huge and cheap, some were small and not. My cousin bought an American Patriot on a Sprinter chassis and I've seen it twice now, I can find no where they cut any corners.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday is safely gone away? Errands to run…


----------



## bandit571

had to take this back to Lowes…









About an inch too long….broken belt beside it ( came from my old Lathe)

12 boards of Ash…









Longest ones are just over 6'.....shortest ones are 3'.....figured up as 24 bft….$20…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Bill is right too. But when did an RV manufacturer ever really do anything "right"?
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Just got back from a family reunion and quite a few folks pulled/drove their rigs in. Some were huge and cheap, some were small and not. My cousin bought an American Patriot on a Sprinter chassis and I ve seen it twice now, I can find no where they cut any corners.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Some of those Sprinter upfits are pretty tidy. It's the travel trailers and 5ers that I've seen chopped corners, not just cut corners.

Our 2016 is pretty solid, but it's also preowned. No telling what was corrected before we got it. I did have to pull all the ceiling vents out and knock all the foil tape down. There was so much left on a couple that the vent was essentially being bypassed. That made a huge cooling difference.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I use a old squirrel cage blower motor from a hvac unit to I've air in the shop. It works great minus if you forget it's on and turn around and saw dust on you gets blown straight to the face and under the safety glasses. It gets me every time.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sold our Lance 2285 last evening. Mixed emotions on seeing it leave the place. We weren't dragging it around so guess it was the right thing to do.


----------



## CFrye

> Sold our Lance 2285 last evening. Mixed emotions on seeing it leave the place. We weren t dragging it around so guess it was the right thing to do.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


It is hard to let go.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncle Charles wake up at 0400 this morning..

Took the too long belt back yesterday,,,,it's replacement was almost too short…was a bit of a "stretch" to get it on….then it wouldn't stay on….wound up spinning both shafts, and filing down the remnants of the "pulleys"..try again….









At least it stays on, this time….Pulleys are just molded plastic….woodworking file worked just fine..

12 boards, of 1×6 Ash…..Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is hard at work, trying to come up with a project to use them in…..maybe something with a few drawers?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Sold our Lance 2285 last evening. Mixed emotions on seeing it leave the place. We weren t dragging it around so guess it was the right thing to do.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Better to sell it now when everything is in high demand then after the next great depression in 5…, 4…., 3…., 2…..


----------



## bandit571

$20 of Ash…









Mostly quarter sawn…









12 boards of 1×6s….about 24 bft?

Had to haul the tripod upstairs, for a few better pictures….








Has a few defects to work around….









But, not too bad, otherwise….


----------



## controlfreak

> Sold our Lance 2285 last evening. Mixed emotions on seeing it leave the place. We weren t dragging it around so guess it was the right thing to do.
> 
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> Better to sell it now when everything is in high demand then after the next great depression in 5…, 4…., 3…., 2…..
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I don't really know if I will want one due to storage and maintenance issues but I have often thought that prices will soon plummet. Combine a faltering economy, rising gas prices and a lot of new RV buyers that didn't know what they were getting into. I see a glut of cheap RV's coming down the road. Like many other opportunities I will probably wave as it goes by.


----------



## DS

> I don t think I explained the problem very well. None of the screws "spin". I can tighten A but it does not fix the problem and I am having trouble holding the door in position while tightening. As far as I can tell neither A nor B goes into the wood. The unlabeled screw in the second pic and one other screw do go into the wood.
> What would be an example of an appropriate hinge?
> 
> Nice looking rig Mike.
> Bill have you gotten yours fixed?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, I'm not sure if you got past the hinge issue, but, here goes my $0.02

This is a 2 piece compact hinge. Not Blum, but, some other off brand. The concept is the same.

Screw A serves two purposes. 1, it attaches the hinge cup to the hinge base plate. 2, the elongated slot allows the cup to move In and out for adjusting the door in and out.
This is a simple loosen, place where you want it, then tighten the screw setup.

Screw B is also an adjustment screw. This one controls for left to right adjustment, or, in your case the up and down, since the hinge is top mounted. 
This setup is a semi snug captive screw that you turn it until it is in the position you want.
These typically can adjust only about 1/8" in either direction from center, so I am not sure if you have something else going on there or if that is enough adjustment to level your door.

The 2 pc design allows them to sell different cups with a wide range of door overlays, but have a single base plate for all.

Hope any of this helps. Good luck


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya!.....anyone ta home?

One panel in the clamps..









No.2 is on "Stand-by" 









Plus a single yard sale this morning…have 6 tomorrow….got bored…went ahead and glued #2 up..









Panels are 3/4" x 13" x 23-1/2" Ash


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the additional info DS. Switching to the next size larger Phillips head driver I was able to tighten both screws. So now B looks to be positioned similarly to the other hinges' equivalent screws. I am still unable to sufficiently tighten A enough to remove all 'droop'. It is as tight as I can get it, and the slotted part does not move back and forth. There is still a bit of up and down slop (1/16th?). And the door doesn't look like it is lined up any better. 
:-/


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! This IS a F R I D A Y, is it not? 67 mostly cloudy, dreary degrees outside.

The Game is afoot, Watson! 6 Garage Sales to go and look at…..there goes the morning's shoptime.


----------



## Gene01

Friday already? My, how time flies. Been a busy week.
Got my work bench rehabbed, new top and retractable wheels. 
Some smalls organized…a lot more to do. Still working on sizing pallet boards for the 40' south stud wall. That's the final step in the shop build. 
should be done mid month.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday,










Rain, rain, rain…. NH started the summer in an official draught and has now logged its highest July rainfall ever at 10.69" We had a big company outing yesterday and it rained non-stop. Driving to and from was a deluge with cars pulled off the road.

Sunshine today and tomorrow though, so I'm sure everyone will be firing up their lawn mowers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've been in Branson for a week and it usually rains a lot while we are here. It hasn't rained a drop and it's been HOT. It will cool off Sunday when we leave. I'm going to Michigan the day after that to meet up with sawmill folks from the forestry forum.

That's some nice looking ash ya got there bandit.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

I am still around. Just not posting very often. Have been busy in the shop in-between trips to SD. Still have at least another trip soon as my pickup broke down there 2 weeks ago. Hope it is about ready for me soon.

You folks should enjoy the rain. We have had .6" since the first week in May. Now our state is on fire.


----------



## bandit571

No shop time, today….Yard Sales…found a few items….GrandBRAT needed a TV, to replace the one he broke….Sanyo, Bravia…$20?

Then found a tub at another sale…...had a NICE sign..









I like this sign…and, after tossing out the cheap, plastic handled stuff,,,









Not too sure about the claw hammer….









That be a "mushroomed" face…..handle has cracks….3 nails instead of a wedge….Toss, or Rehab?

Replacement clothes dryer will get here next Monday…..sending the old broken dryer back with the delivery truck.


----------



## BB1

Bill - you picked a hot week to go to Branson!! I'm north of Springfield and went into the shop, did some planning with wood supplies but couldn't bring myself to get started - it was so hot! Just said to my husband how frustrating it is to have time over summer break (two "educators" so off from formal work hours) and then it is so hot and humid that it is exhausting to do anything outdoors. Hope you had some fun in Branson anyway.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey BB1, we had a nice time, but it's not like it used to be when we could do everything we wanted. This week we spent most of our time at the camper. Still, we went to the outlet mall a little. We didn't go hiking as usual. Too hot. All in all, this summer hasn't been too bad. I've only turned my shop AC on one day so far. I will be turning it on soon though to do some finishing in there.

Mark, I hate rain, but I hate droughts too. If everyone could just have a happy medium. Hope your truck gets fixed soon. What was it?


----------



## bandit571

Whut's fer Lunch….skimpy garage sales this morning…lots of walking, not much to buy…


----------



## rad457

Brunch here, 2 eggs, 3 slices thick cut bacon, left over steak with a couple of slices of light rye bread and plum jam


----------



## Gene01

Had a two egg sandwich with Gouda cheese at 04:30. Thought that would give me enough energy to make it to noon. Almost made it. Been trimming pallet boards for the stud wall. Two rip cuts per board. First one on a carrier to get 1SE then, one on the opposite side to get uniform widths. Get a bunch done then, switch to the mite saw to get square ends. Think I got about 40 or 50 done before I just totally pooped out at about 11:00. After lunch and an obligatory nap, I MAY venture back out there. Then, again,?.?.?


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up picks the strangest times to kick on…..ever hear tell of the phrase.."Sleep on it"?

Well..0530…and it decides it just knows how to do a couple joinery tasks…..And wakes me up to show me it's ideas…and now I can't get back to sleep. Grrrrrrr, I guess 7 hours of sleep will have to do…

Way too early in the morning to run any power tools IN the shop…..may just take a pencil and paper to the shop, and do a bit of drawing? Might even wind up with a Paper Plan? Hmmm, that WOULD be a rare thing…

Too bloody early in the morning…...and I am not a "Drunken Sailor"....."Way, Hey, up she rises.."


----------



## controlfreak

I am with you Bandit, woke up at 4:30 too for the second day in a row. Got some forum surfing done and a Mary May carving lesson video done. Good morning folks!


----------



## mojapitt

> I am with you Bandit, woke up at 4:30 too for the second day in a row. Got some forum surfing done and a Mary May carving lesson video done. Good morning folks!
> 
> - controlfreak


Nobody better than Mary May. She did a lot of work for Charles Neil. Never met her but saw her work in his shop.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours of shop time..plus 1/2 hour for a round trip to Lowes to buy a new dovetail bit….after my old one snapped off…in the center of the second cut….grrr. Was THAT kind of day…lots of cussing was involved….film at 2300 hrs,,,after I change the names to protect the Guilty…

Entire back, and least through the ribs, is hurting BIG TIME….done for today..


----------



## rad457

> I am with you Bandit, woke up at 4:30 too for the second day in a row. Got some forum surfing done and a Mary May carving lesson video done. Good morning folks!
> 
> - controlfreak


Dang you those videos are additive she makes it look so easy, I may actually give it a try?


----------



## bandit571

Second sliding dovetail of the day….









Broke the dang bit….first one was fine, no problems…









Had to head to Lowes, and buy a new 1/2" Dovetail bit….and hope it matched the old one..









Nice when the bit is also sharp…Bosch….










This will be the bottom of the tool chest…once it comes out of the clamps..









Thin slats are sitting in grooves. Dovetails are close to lining up..









Rebate for the bottom webframe to sit…









Checking for fit…same with the rebate for the back…









Test piece, to check for fit….3 hours IN the shop plus half an hour to go and buy a new bit…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit, OOPS


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Leave it at that…..

58 SUNNY degrees outside…


----------



## miketo

> - woodbutcherbynight


What a great idea! I'm off to cut the World's Largest Dovetails. Pics to follow.


----------



## bandit571

Dug this out, cleaned it up…( spiders weren't at all happy…)









Called a Router Table? has an all metal B&D 1/4" router…that looks a like too much like my DeWalt No. 610….right down to the height adjuster…









Set up the guide fence….after using 2 wrenches ( same as on the DeWalt?) to change the cutters..









Goal being to make dovetails that will slide..









Be it drawer runners, or..









Drawer dividers…dry fits..?









My "fun" for a Monday….


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy nice video with the shop tips, the level idea was pretty ingenious.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## northwoodsman

Bandit - be careful with your router set-up. I didn't think you were supposed to run a piece between the fence and the bit like that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Diet Mountain Dew wake-up in progress..

Lowes claims they could drive their delivery truck down my "little" street…..so they have to reschedule for wednesday, when they will use a van….we'll see.


----------



## bandit571

Anybody to home, today?

Might try the shop in a little bit….we'll see….


----------



## controlfreak

Getting a bathroom redone and the mosaic tile when "is not perfect" Not bad but the black grout on white tile is not very forgiving. Will need to evaluate whether it can stay or needs to come out which will be a delay, no fun.


----------



## bandit571

About…2 hours in the shop, this evening..film at 2300 hrs

back is hurting, even with a fan on me, I am soaked.

And…not a beer in the house…


----------



## bandit571

Had 4 of these to do..









Finally got the other 2 done…









The parts that enclose the top's compartment have their pins done….time to run the Ward's…









Check the depth…









Was getting a bit…chippy..









Set up a stanley 45…to do a dado….to house the bottom panel for the compartment










Only worked this one, today…









Decided to try an entire case dry fit…to see how everything is lining up..









Yeah…...we have work to do….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

No beer??? WTH, this is a disaster of Biblical Proportions, rivaling the Flood of Noah.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL even I have a few bud light in the drawer 



> No beer??? WTH, this is a disaster of Biblical Proportions, rivaling the Flood of Noah.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….remains of the day to meself. errands to run today, no Garage sales running today….except over on the Route 127 Corridor…..World's Longest Yard Sale started today….runs through Sunday…..


----------



## northwoodsman

I was in Minnesota last week visiting family and numerous times I heard an ad on the radio for a roofing company in the Twin Cities that was accepting new and good used plywood as payment. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## ssnvet

Progress continues on our new addition…




























57,000 sq. ft. of wide open floor space… roughly half for warehouse and half for our foam fab. shop. Wish it was bigger, but it will help.


----------



## bandit571

BTDTGTTS


----------



## bandit571

The New Dryer for the Laundry Room…









Hmmm…plywood panel, 1/4" x 24" x 48".....









$9.02 after a 10% Mil. Discount AND local Sales Tax…..nothing real fancy, considering this is just a back for the chest….

Tool chest's Top Compartment now has a floor!









Dados are done, to 3/8" deep bTW…









errand in a little bit…so..








These can sit here for awhile….need to size and cut the back panel, next…


----------



## Gene01

Phyl and I…Phyl's a real trooper…just finished slapping up a pallet board wall on one wall of the shop. Now we can consider the construction phase DONE!


----------



## ssnvet

Been puttering….










Really nice quick release casters that were dealer samples. We used them on a molded trade show case job years ago and they've been in my bottom desk drawer ever since.



















Just need to nip the bolts and maybe slap some black paint on the wood. 
Anyone want to guess what it is? (Not Big Foot's skate board).

I think I earned a cold one.










And just a side note, Bob Seger's double Live Bullet LP is a classic. He really rocked the house down back in the 70s b4 he switched to soft rock ballads. I'm still in agony that my parents wouldn't let me go see him at the county fair… they said 7th grade was too young. :^(


----------



## bandit571

"Betty Lou is getting out, tonight"


----------



## CFrye

Gene you and Phyl are rocking! Looks great! What goes on the wall beneath the pallet wood? Cabinets? Work benches?
Matt is that YOUR skateboard?


----------



## bandit571

$11 at yard sales this morning…NOT going to the World"s Longest Yard Sale, this year…so, hit a few local ones…








hmmm..









As for the $10 part….









Just a #3 Dunlap…sold by Sears, made by Millers Falls….price sticker said $15….managed to get it for $10

Laundry Detail, again, today…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Matt, mobile base for a bandsaw?


----------



## bandit571

wait a minute…wait a minute…this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

Kind of hard to keep track of such things…


----------



## bandit571

Picking dried glue off me fingers, at the moment…always seems to take longer than the glue-up, itself…
Film at 2300 hrs…I am soaked, and sore….and about worn out…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…the game is afoot, Watson….have a few more sales to check out, before the weather gets too hot..

Just a tease…









Standing up on it's own…we have glue-up!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that's a nice looking wall.

Bandit your projects make me want to get out to the shop. Then I step outside and it's hot and so much humidity that I can't tell if I'm sweating or condensating.


----------



## ssnvet

Mobile base it is, but an all terrain one for the grill.










After having the mice make a royal mess in the grill and having to half disassemble it to clean out their wretch with a pressure washer and solvent, I repaired the rust damage and will now wheel it back into the garage (which seals up tight) when I'm done with it.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should head to the shop..and get all them clamps taken off?


----------



## bandit571

Fresh out of the clamps..









A look inside the top compartment..









hauled one plank to the shop…cross cut & rip…3 drawer front blanks..









Have 4 more planks to haul to the shop….need 2 more fronts, 10 sides for the drawers, and 5 backs…may have to buy a little more plywood, for the drawer bottoms…will see how things go…

Yard sales today? Meh…$2 box of Cabinet hardware…..$1 Fast grip clamp…the kind where you just squeeze a trigger….that was about it…


----------



## Gene01

We put part of the wall to work. Used 3/4" EMT for the pipe clamps (6) and the two bunches of F style. The ones on the right are hung on 1/2" . Got the vac hose off the floor and hung the roller stands on purchased hangers meant for sledges.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Meh, leave it at that….

had a drawer all dry fitted up…went ahead and glued it up, this morning…









So, right now, this has a few more clamps attached to it…


----------



## ssnvet

Took a vacation day and did an outing down to Bean Town with my youngest daughter (who will soon be flying the coup for school). There were some nice woodworking pieces on display and I thought you all might like seeing some pics….

Philadelphia High Boy


























Egyptian Chest









Cool Coffee table









Cool bowl (very thin walls)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Fell asleep in the computer chair last night, until the 0400 Pee Call…THEN got in bed. Thunderstorms rolling through right now….and a certain little Boston Terrier is having a conniption about the thunder. calming pill, not withstanding ….

A second drawer has been built…was worse than herding cats…Old Man Murphy just ain't a good Shop Assistant..









1st drawer is out of those clamps..and has been fitted to the case..









It even closes up nicely…









Might start on the third drawer after a bit..









Need to mill the back for it….and more grooves and dados…

Too bleeding early in the morning….pills have been taken…what's for Breakfast


----------



## bandit571

3 hours of shop time, today…second drawer has been fitted…









and a #3 drawer is in the clamps…somewhere..









a before the glue up event photo…









Too hot, too humid..I am done for today…almost ready for a NAP…

have a blog to get caught up on….Drawer #4 can wait a day…

Old Man Murphy has been Fired, and Security has walked him out the door….


----------



## ssnvet

My Purple peeps just finished the short regular summer season 6-0
Nail biter game… 3-3 tie, until we sank the winning goal with 3 seconds on the clock.
On to the playoffs and another shot at the inflatable Stanley Cup and eternal glory :^D


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! You too, Randy..where ever you are…..

Busy morning in the shop…after about an hour…









had to sweep the floor…was even worse around that corner…

Drawer #3 has been taken out of the clamps, and fitted to it's spot..









and Drawer #4 has been started….film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody hot to do a whole of….anything…go to walk out the door..like opening the door on an oven….even the basement is too hot….might try later this evening….Drawer #4 does have it's groove thing done…and a 2' x2' plywood panel has been bought…..

Just too hot right now…


----------



## bandit571

Big Thunderstorm rolled through here, a bit ago…made the lights flicker a few times….just enough to knock internet connect items down..just now getting back on…still a bit on the windy side….

I WAS down in the shop..had to quit for the day…Dungeon Creek was running through….


----------



## CFrye

New tub/shower faucet is installed. The reason for the replacement was the screaming noise the old one made when the diverter was engaged. It was infrequent at first then became constant no matter what I did. The new one doesn't scream. It sounds like a carpenter bee. I painted the bezel part (the wrong color, where did that extra can of spray paint come from?). Do over will have to wait for cooler temps as by the time I was done I needed a shower.


----------



## controlfreak

Looks good Candy!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Heading towards the shop in a little bit….supposed to get into the low 90s outside, today….even the breeze is HOT.

Will see how things go…Film at 2300 hrs….I hope…


----------



## bandit571

3:15pm…drawer #4 is now glued up..Drawer #3 has it's handle..Film at 2300 hrs..

I'm am sore, worn out, and soaked…sitting here picking dried glue off me fingers..Not too bad for almost 3 hours…

One more drawer to do…it can wait a day…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*IMPORTANT-*

*We are coming up on our TEN YEAR thread anniversary! * I'm not sure if another woodworking thread has been continuously active for that long, with this many comments (nearly 200K) but I think it's been pretty amazing, and I have been honored to have you folks hanging out in my thread.

These days I don't have a lot of free time. And I have not been very active on this thread for a while now. While I do intend to continue popping in from time to time, I don't think it is fair for my name to be at the top and that I am promoted every time someone comments and bumps this up to the LumberJock's home page.

I am not suggesting we change things immediately. In fact I would like to wait until *AFTER NOVEMBER 16th- which is our official 10-year anniversary*. But after that, when once again we are asked to split the thread and start a new one, I would be fine with someone else starting the next one it in their name. Maybe one of the most active or longest tenured members. You may choose among yourselves.

Again, this isn't me leaving, it's just me handing over control to someone who deserves it more.

*Thanks for the last ten years, and I'm looking forward to the next ten!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Stumpy.

Hey all! Have I missed anything? Been on vacation and busy with projects I need to get done. I hope to finish up a table this week and then get on to a small cabinet and shelf job, then another table.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer # 3 has it's handle..









And..Drawer #4 is in glue-up…









2hrs, 55 minutes IN the shop, today…


----------



## diverlloyd

I vote for the thread staying the way it is, it lasted this long why change it.

Candy did you keep the old one to take apart. When a faucet makes that sound it usually the rubber part in it making it whistle.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy I agree with AJ. If it ain't broke don't fix it! However I understand if you want someone else to start the next split. 
Aj I did not keep it. There was no rubber part. There was some hard water build up. I thought that may have been the culprit. Some vinegar may have resolved it but I was not a fan of the white colored plastic.
Tool box is coming along Bandit.
Welcome back Bill!


----------



## BB1

Stumpy - first thank you for all your new YouTube videos. Makes my exercise time fly by! I've learned so much from you.

Second, seems like this should stay in your name but I'm relatively new so look forward to hearing from those who have been on this thread much longer.


----------



## BB1

Candy- nice job with the faucet install. Plumbing is definitely outside my skill set!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks BB. Mudflap was a good teacher!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Rust Hunting in a bit…


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## bandit571

2 small hand saws….was about it, for today…80 degrees and almost the same humidity…not sure about any shop time today….already needing a NAP.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My vote is to keep it in the StumpyNubs family. I'm not sure if you have a social media manager Jim, but this would be a good place to have them hang out periodically. Not so much as a conversational addition, but possibly another way to post the goings on at the new shop and maybe another spot to drop links to the vids and discounts.

I've wanted to start posting links to the videos as a courtesy, but I didn't want to step on toes.

Time gets away from all of us. We understand your intermittency.

A big thank you anyway for making time to pop in when you can though.


----------



## DonBroussard

+1 to leaving this thread to the Stumpy Nubs family of collaborators/miscreants. It's got a life of its own now, anyway.

+1 to Stumpy dropping in periodically and sharing the good news. I like Mike's idea of having someone let us know when new Stumpy videos are posted.


----------



## Gene01

Ditto to Don, Mike ,DL, Candy and, everyone else who opined that we want the Stumpy Nubs to remain.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I vote for the thread staying the way it is, it lasted this long why change it.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Absolutely!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

What would Roger ( aka REX) say about it? Let alone Mudflap?

BTW…Where IS Randy at?


----------



## controlfreak

I say leave it, Stumpy's avatar makes this easy to find.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail…guess what else got done….0915 to 1235hrs….I am DONE for today…


----------



## diverlloyd

It has been a while since Randy dropped in.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer #5 is now in the clamps, waiting on the glue to cure..









It's in there, somewhere…

From having to hand plane the parts smooth..









To milling grooves..









And dados..









Milling Pins FIRST..









And hand chopping tails..









Dovetails that need a mallet to assemble…









back of the drawer needed resawn down a bit….to get the right thickness…









Was a busy 3 hours in the shop, today…while also doing the Laundry…


----------



## bandit571

Wake up! You scroungy bunch of misfits, what…you going to sleep the whole day? Time to earn your woodworker's pay. And, IF I can't sleep in…nobody will…

Handles need to be installed, last drawer needs to exit the clamps ( I need the tablesaw back, after all) and then fitted to it's new home…Need to glue up an over-sized panel to start a lid….Oversized? Well, the ends and the sides will get "folded" down, to make the frame to house the flat panel….might take a day or two?

Pills taken, washed down with a Mountain Dew Zero Sugar…..might see about some "real" Breakfast, before shoptime?


----------



## controlfreak

Eggs bacon and sausage washed down with coffee. I feel a honey do list coming on today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 56 glorious degrees on the deck for coffee this morning.
Yes,it's been a minute for Randy. I suspect he reads still though. Randy?


----------



## bandit571

Almost need to sound "Roll Call"...just to see who are left out there?


----------



## bandit571

Handles are installed…









The way the last 2 fought back today…you'd have thought today was a Monday,,,sheesh…

Hope this will be enough to make a lid out of..









Because it just got glued up today…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Almost need to sound "Roll Call"...just to see who are left out there?
> 
> - bandit571


Present


----------



## bandit571

Have stood out in front of quite a few Formations….yelling "Answer Roll Call" then turn around, and hollar..
"All present OR accounted for, Sir!"

Then there is always the Roll Call used on the early Mickey Mouse Club shows…..


----------



## CFrye

Misfit here, therefore I'm not gonna admit to it!


----------



## Gene01

We're here. Anti disposal team ready for action.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy today, digging up old drain pipe so it can be replaced with new 4 inch schedule 40 PVC.


----------



## bandit571

Too much like work…..there are some types of "Hand tools I draw the line at…shovels being one of them…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday? Leave it at that….already need a nap.


----------



## CFrye

Gunny I don't see one rock in all that. What sorcery is this?


----------



## bandit571

That old red clay is sometimes WORSE than rocks…


----------



## BB1

Digging here in SW Missouri requires a pickaxe. And I actually broke the end off with all the rocks in our yard!


----------



## controlfreak

My sister has a farm in New Hampshire and I always thought they put rock walls in to define the property. No they were there because you had to take the rocks out of the field every time you hit one and dump it at the edge. Legend has it that during the US civil war they found out that the rest of the country had mostly dirt that was free of all those rocks. After the war ended all the farmers left town to farm somewhere else.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I did some digging the last several weekends as well.

















And the wife did some painting that required some woodworking to frame it:

























Nothing special or difficult about the frames, but our friends had a house fire and these are a way for them to starting rebuilding. Pro bono, of course.


----------



## ssnvet

> My sister has a farm in New Hampshire and I always thought they put rock walls in to define the property.
> - controlfreak


they don't call it the Granite State for no reason :^p


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Had one of the most miserable experiences in my life moving my middle daughter out of her 4th floor appt. in NYC on Friday. No elevator, but fortunately, only three pieces of furniture… but boxes galore! We drove down Thursday and after getting stuck in road work traffic in Hartford, stayed in a hotel. Got there without further event, but took 1.5 hours to get both the car and my F250 parked. Squeezing the truck between double parked cars with friendly New Yorkers honking at me to get moving was lots of fun…. but then we discovered that she was less than half packed.

On a balmy 97 deg. day, I stopped counting at the 20th trip up and down the steps. And by the time we got the load secured in the truck, it was 6:00 pm and a 5.5 hour drive home was still ahead of us (and of course, the AC in my truck is broke). Got home safely with eyes propped open by toothpicks.

My calf muscles are not happy about the days events and even though I sucked down multiple water bottles, I still wound up pretty dehydrated.

I told my girl to chalk it up as a life lesson to not accumulate so much [email protected] until she's in long term digs…. and let her know that we could never, ever do this again.

Just to top off the fun, the next day when we unloaded the truck, we had NYC cockroaches popping out of desk and a box that had been under the sink….... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! :^o


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^^ ughhhhh ^^^^ full body shiver Matt. Nasty.


----------



## bandit571

Moose & Squirrel Delivery Service dropped off the TOP Secret Plan to saw the panel into a lid for the Tool Chest…includes measurements…









And…









Bullwinkle does know how to write, of course…


----------



## ssnvet

> Bullwinkle does know how to write, of course…
> - bandit571


but can he pull a rabbit out of his hat?


----------



## bandit571

> Bullwinkle does know how to write, of course…
> - bandit571
> 
> but can he pull a rabbit out of his hat?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That be a "Work in Progress" on his days off..


----------



## CFrye

Matt tell your daughter to not accumulate stuff even AFTER she gets in long term digs! Cockroaches UGH! 
As for the dehydration…Liquid IV. Pour a pack into your water bottle. It is 3 times the hydration of plain water. I have the lemon-lime flavor. It really works!
Bandit you'd better watch out for Boris and Natasha. They'll be trying to steal those plans!


----------



## DonBroussard

+1 to Liquid IV. We have the strawberry and the tangerine flavors.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny I don t see one rock in all that. What sorcery is this?
> 
> - CFrye


Got rid of them in 4 buckets as I went along.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

Used to be..we'd cover such things with Pea Gravel…then landscape cloth…then the top soil back fill…
Why the Pea Gravel? Next time someone ELSE is digging around in the area …when they hit the gravel;, it tells them to stop, as there MIGHT just be something important buried in there….

Clamps came off the panel this evening….laid it on top of the tool chest….Plan will need a slight modification…

Waiting until Tuesday…before any serious cutting….need to think this out a bit better…need to square and flatten the panel, too. Even that sounds better than arguing with a troll or two…..May have to dig out the Great Neck Corsair C5 Scrub Jack plane….have a bit of work for it to do….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…69 cloudy, stuffy degrees outside…

Might see how the shop time goes today….may have to go to the Plan B. Like Boris always said…

" Of course I have Plan, they don't always work, but, I ALWAYS have plan"

Film at 2300Hrs….









Scrub-a-dub…..issues are with that knotty area near the end….looking more and more like "Burn Pile".....









Scrub Jack plane, aka Great Neck Corsair C5..









With an 8" radius cambered iron…makes quick work..









Just going across the grain…

Plan B….stay tuned..


----------



## Gene01

When we were scavenging for pallets at the local land fill, we found a couple 50" tall/long, 10" deep, X 10" wide shipping boxes made of 3/4" pine. Yesterday, we hung them vertically, 38" apart and 35" above the floor. Then, we used a peg board template to space holes in the inside sides for shelf pegs. The 38" space between the boxes were spanned with 4 ea. semi equally spaced 3/4" MDF shelves. Finally, we made and installed four 3/4" oak ply shelves in each box. All materials were from scrap pieces. Didn't need to purchase anything. 
As soon as I can get the unholy mess from the construction cleaned up, I'll get some pics. 
Though it may be a while. It's been raining like He double hockey sticks for the last 4 hours, and my boat has a leak.


----------



## bandit571

Time to build an Ark?


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubber-dubbers….

Semi-finals last night and the Green Meanies came at us with all guns blazing. I think they're the fastest team in the league and they really wanted to win. My purple peeps managed to keep our heads screwed on straight and we stuck with our heads up passing game. We got three penalties, but managed to shut down their power play and skated to a 0-0 tie. Finished up with a battle of the goalies and we won the shoot-out 2-1.

So we're going to the finals. :^)


----------



## CFrye

Gene the AFTER pics will be better appreciated if you post BEFORE pics!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, your wish is my command.

well, maybe not. Can't get it to post. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Gene01

Finally! Storms got to our 'net for awhile.


----------



## bandit571

Was a bit busy in the shop…about 3 hours or so….









This is from the halfway point…and it got worse…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, your shop looks great.

I finished a walnut table and and made a little bench using a tenon cutter. There's a learning curve with this thing.


----------



## bandit571

A lid has been glued up









As viewed from the underside…


----------



## rad457

Back from a few days in the Mountains, an trip home resulted in 4 new tires for the Trailer Leave the threads name as is!!! only way I will be able to find it?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Bills to pay, places to go, people to see, things to do…Pills taken…


----------



## firefighterontheside

You don't owe me anything bandit.


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Hump day to all!

Don't have anything on the bench right now after my door is complete and hung. Looking at a pile of what I believe is Mahogany harvested from a old wardrobe I found on the roadside. I just can't figure out what to make out of it. I have been wanting to build a tool cabinet so maybe I can get enough for sides and doors and use something else for the top and bottom. Hmm, time to start sketching this up to see what I can do.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Hoard it just in case, at least that's what I do with my found lumber.


----------



## controlfreak

> ^ Hoard it just in case, at least that s what I do with my found lumber.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


In that case I need to start hoarding 2×4's to build a bigger shop. May be a good fall project. I probably need more wall space to hang it too.


----------



## ssnvet

Just approved a $72,800 machinery purchase for our woodshop. This includes a 4 head conveyor feed horizontal bandsaw re-saw... . Each head is a 20 HP band saw.

We already have a 2 head and a single head… so we should be breaking down cant stock like maniacs when we get this set up.

Here's a pic of a 3 head…










And a single head pallet notcher (our second)










Time to plan the new expanded woodshop layout.

This on top of moving the foam and corrugated shops two towns down the highway… and purchasing another small business and absorbing half of their operations into our expanded foam shop.

I now feel like I'm doing 4 peoples jobs…

Baker makes rock solid industrial wood processing machines right here in the good old USA. I know their crew in Missouri is very busy… and now, a little more busy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Just approved a $72,800 machinery purchase for our woodshop. This includes a 4 head conveyor feed horizontal bandsaw re-saw... . Each head is a 20 HP band saw.
> 
> We already have a 2 head and a single head… so we should be breaking down cant stock like maniacs when we get this set up.
> 
> Here s a pic of a 3 head…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a single head pallet notcher (our second)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to plan the new expanded woodshop layout.
> 
> This on top of moving the foam and corrugated shops two towns down the highway… and purchasing another small business and absorbing half of their operations into our expanded foam shop.
> 
> I now feel like I m doing 4 peoples jobs…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Good lord that resaw is a beast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, come pick up that Baker and I'll meet ya and help ya load it in the back of yer pickup.


----------



## bandit571

Clean up ! Aisle #2!









yeah, Tuesday was a LONG, troublesome day….


----------



## diverlloyd

No wood work for me but I did get the cotton candy machine up and running. Orange flavored wasn't to bad.


----------



## bandit571

Had a quick run to Harbor Freight…needed sanding belts….Pack of 5 belts, 3" x 21"...$7.50..

Went to change out a router bit….had to take the motor out of the base..clamp the motor in the bench vise…Next bit?









Have an edge to bevel….bit was a hair big…and a bit tight..









As it was cutting a "new Path"...The bevel?









Transition between the tool chest case, and the lid…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I now feel like I m doing 4 peoples jobs…
> 
> Baker makes rock solid industrial wood processing machines right here in the good old USA. I know their crew in Missouri is very busy… and now, a little more busy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt sounds like a boss I used to have, wanted me to do four people's jobs, I let him know that would be four x compensation packages. We settled on me doing ~two and getting paid for both, don't let them walk all over you or they'll realize they can do it again.

Wood-Mizer is dipping into that market too, when I ordered my mill in March they initially expected it wouldn't ship until some time in July, luckily that got bumped earlier twice. I considered one of their mills when I was shopping and got to see a couple at the Paul Bunyan show in '17, they were close to what Wood-Mizer offers but a little bit more pricey. The resale of Wood-Mizer mills won me over as I know I want to maximize my ROI if I decide to get something bigger down the road. Hopefully your lead time isn't too long and is accurate from your salesman.

Bandit, if you have to clamp the router motor in a vice, you just might be overtightening the collet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna look at this 8" powermatic jointer tomorrow. I noticed from the pics that the guy did some sanding on it to clean up surface rust. I wish he would have left it alone. Do you guys think he could have removed enough metal to affect flatness?


----------



## bandit571

Was trying to loosen the collett…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I think it depends on what he used and how long he let the sander sit on the surface. Truthfully, with wood, is it ever really flat, and do the thousandths matter with a material that moves? Either way, take a good straight edge and look it over.

If it's really out of plane, I'll bet we can find a machine shop in town to face mill the tables and fence.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On most machines I wouldn't be concerned, but with a jointer it could lead to straight edges not being straight. I wish he would have left it alone. In his original pics it looked a bit tarnished, but not really rusty. Now it just looks like he sanded it more than he should have.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Drain pipe project is about done. Cannot install this concrete cover till it cures for few more days. Did a dry fit with spacers. Came out spot on. Very pleased.










Easy access if needed to clean out.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I wouldn't worry about it until you get there and see it. Take a good straight edge and if turns out to be a issue renegotiate.


----------



## bandit571

Have beltsanded, planed, palm sanded, #80 scraper the lid…gaps flushed and filled..

Two square holes in the front of the case…from a 1/4" slot for the compartment's floor…now have a Rosewood plug glued in, and clamped in place.

Had to dump the bag on the beltsander…was getting too full….I think that will do for today…

Gunny: Next time use "High-Early" conrete…sets faster, can be walked on the same day….VOE


----------



## controlfreak

Good job Wood Butcher, I hate it when plumbers leave a PVC clean out sticking above grade. Only a matter of time before something whacks it.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, come pick up that Baker and I'll meet ya and help ya load it in the back of yer pickup.
> - firefighterontheside


Hey Chief … I was thinking of you when we pulled the trigger. We're not even close to ready for the woodshop upgrade, but Baker is so busy and their lead times keep creeping up, so my boss decided we had better act now… before another COVID debacle threatens our ability to act later.

If we could hire another 10 carpenters for our crate shop, we wouldn't need the 4 head resaw… but after 10 months of trying, (and raising our starting pay twice), we decided we needed to find ways to make our existing crew more productive. And a 4-head will break down cants into pallet boards in one pass…. while the 2-head takes two passes…. so theoretically, twice the through put.


----------



## ssnvet

Thought I'd share an interesting observation about the national labor shortage…

We just quoted a very large crate program for a company that builds automated inventory picking machinery (think Amazon). They are expanding their machine designs to convey all of the picked items into a large bin… about 30"x30"x30" with "smart" locking lid.

Walmart has designed an employee-free store concept that they are proto-typing here in NH. Think a big-box store sized vending machine. You make your product selections on the app., drive to the store and go to the bin# texted to you. Swipe you CC to confirm you are you, and the bin door pops open to give you access to all your purchased items, that were robotically picked off the shelf and conveyed to your bin.

Automated McDonalds are in the works as well.

Greetings George Jetson


----------



## bandit571

Am now back home…floating around for the rest of the day…NO Booze allowed, either…

Am now OFF Blood Thinners! Yay !

Told to basically sit on my "foundation all day, today..with plenty of naps…as I am walking around like I was too long in the Pub…Not allowed to drive.

The Watchman is indeed sealed in place and working great….


----------



## ssnvet

> Am now back home…floating around for the rest of the day…NO Booze allowed, either…
> - bandit571


you have my sympathy :^p


----------



## controlfreak

I think I would modify No booze into low booze but that is just me.


----------



## ssnvet

> Do you guys think he could have removed enough metal to affect flatness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I doubt it… but bring a reliable straight edge and a feeler gage set with you and you can easily find out for sure.

I have the 6" PM jointer and think it's great. I'd love to have an the 8" version.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, as I'm not supposed to drive today either, after my colonoscopy, I decided to pass on the PM jointer. I think we have the same jointer Matt. I have the PM 54A. It's treated me well, but I saw the 8" and thought I would upgrade. The guy was asking $700. I think I could sell my 6" for 700. I'm not supposed to have any alcohol, but one beer isn't really alcohol is it?

I just ordered router bit set and a small power feeder to be able to produce flooring for my bedroom.


----------



## CFrye

> Am now OFF Blood Thinners! Yay !
> 
> The Watchman is indeed sealed in place and working great….
> 
> - bandit571


Good news!
Matt that's crazy about not being able to find carpenters!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY…right?


----------



## controlfreak

Its a Friday and I am taking the day off Bandit, does that mean its Saturday?

Going to visit my daughter to be the weekend handyman. Getting things ready for a grand daughter due in November.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday all….










Snoopy is happy because he finally got some wood for the shop to chew on…


----------



## controlfreak

There's Snoopy, it's official now!


----------



## bandit571

Quarter Bag?









Bag had 8 of these in it, with bolts









Might need a little clean up?

Same as a plane will..









$12.75 for the Millers Falls No. 9


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good job Wood Butcher, I hate it when plumbers leave a PVC clean out sticking above grade. Only a matter of time before something whacks it.
> 
> - controlfreak


Thanks, I also think it just looks tacky and unprofessional.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Seemed to have rubbed a blister OFF the side of my left heel….a bit sore….


----------



## bandit571

Anybody ta home!? Or, everyone on VaCay…?


----------



## bandit571

have had better days mowing the yard….

Mower shut down so I can move a swing set out of the way…bolt sticking out about forehead height..nailed me..nice hole..about a 5/16"..

Mowing done, trying to clear some weeds around one wheel….wound up falling down, after tripping on the starter cord.

Mower seemed to like finding every hole in the yard….and did not want to just drive by it….Maybe I should switch to some All-Terrain wheels?

having an ICE COLD Guinness Extra STOUT…and sitting in front of the AC Unit…Mower was shoved back into the shed, and the doors slammed shut.


----------



## rad457

? How the heck do ya trip on a starter cord?  I usually just trip on my own feet?


----------



## bandit571

Stumbled across the mower…cord tripped me up…...feeling the effects of the fall this morning…I don't bounce like I used to…something also put a hole in the side of me wrist upon landing.

Morning to ya! Bacon Breakfast Bowl…and 7 pills for Breakfast this morning…almost awake…feels like a truck ran over me…


----------



## BB1

Stumpy video vlog that gives lot of insights as the anniversary arrives:


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail this evening..Inside of the lid area got a coat of Amber Shellac..









Then it and the next 2 drawers got a liner..









Just laying there, at the moment..









Then a Locking bar for the drawers…









Cut a slot in one end of the bar, to fit a hasp in..









Added a catch at the bottom…










have a pile of stuff to put into this tool chest when it is done..









Pile No.1 and..









Pile No. 2…Washer was done….loaded the stuff in the washer over to the dryer..waiting on that.

2 rosewood plugs to fit the front 2 counter-bores have been milled, and installed….and trimmed flush…

Other than bringing the dried clothes upstairs after bit, that will do for today….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit, nice work!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Monday..leave it at that….supposed to hit 90 all this week..


----------



## controlfreak

Went to my daughters house this weekend to "do a few things". First up was to add another light switch in the upstairs hall. She has two three way switches already so the new one needed to be a 4-way. After a quick YouTube I was ready. Cut the box in the wall no problem. Went in the attic to bore a hole in the top plate only to find that this location used to be a doorway and has a 13" header still in place. I was getting vary deep and the drill was struggling to say the least, some sparks and smoke. The battery gave out and I used a mirror to look up the wall and the tip of the auger was showing. Too hot in the attic at this point so I upchucked the drill and called it a day. Next morning blew that hole through and then needed to fish a 12/3 and a 12/2 into the exiting box. My son in-law was trying to hook the wires for about 40 minutes while I was on my belly moving the wires around. Attic getting hot again so my daughter grabbed a coat hanger and took over and snagged the wires in about four minutes. Everything works fine now but man am I sore. So much for an easy "add a switch" project.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all! got two lumber racks on the way - should be here on Friday but won't get put up until Sunday. then I can sort wood and get started on my desk top. Woohoo!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you too, Randy, wherever you are lurking…

Somehow, just Pills for Breakfast just doesn't get it….


----------



## ssnvet

Hey all…

Hockey night in New Hampshire brings the summer season to a close and my Purple team peeps pulled off another win for our first undefeated season and third cup in a row. And we did it with two of our best players out of town.










Can anyone say "dynasty"

;^)


----------



## DonBroussard

Definitely a Purple Dynasty, Matt. Congrats to you and your team!


----------



## bandit571

Padlocks have been installed…all 3 keyed alike…









Ain't he cute?

Case and lid have been rubbed out…









This is the Rosewood plug at the bottom of the case.









Took a buffer to shine things up a bit…









Just as a trial fit, to see IF a few planes would fit..









2 Jacks, 2 smoothers, a block plane, and a #80 Scraper…

Rolling Stones song playing in the background?









back of the case has been "Paint it Black"?

Might trying move this thing upstairs later today…Might be easier without the drawers? We'll see how things dry..

85 degrees outside, heading for the 90s…good day to sit inside, with the AC Unit…


----------



## controlfreak

Purple reign, purple reign. Matt


----------



## diverlloyd

94f feels like 105f here and it sucks at least the humidity is only 46%.

Bandit chest looks good.

I will be heading to the shop after my pasta settles.


----------



## Gene01

> Purple reign, purple reign. Matt
> 
> - controlfreak


Oooh, I like that!


----------



## bandit571

Mission accomplished…









waiting on the sun to set, to get some better pictures…without the glare..

Apparently I fell a little worse than I thought…Right Knee is acting up….badly. Along the outside, and across the back of the knee…rather hard to walk right now….Parking my rearend for the rest of the night…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks good Bandit, but take tomorrow off, goof off on the net or take long nap…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bunch of Misfits….Knee has me "grounded" for a while…very hard to walk…not sure WHAT I did to it, even…

Need to get healed up by Labor Day Weekend….have a Vendor's row/flea market to walk around in at West Liberty, OH. They have that Liberty Tractor Fest going on…even having a live country music concert..


----------



## miketo

Matt:

What a bunch of misfits, miscreants, and mendacious individuals.  Congrats on another winning season!


----------



## bandit571

Tool Chest Project has been posted….IF the knee heals up, September's project will involve ONE board…a3/4" x 6" x 6' plank…..As that is what is left over….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats to the purple people!

Happy Thursday! Finishing up some projects before I go to work for OT tomorrow. My fellow Battalion chief decided to get COVID, so I'm forced to work. Yay.

That is a really neat thing bandit. Nice work.


----------



## bandit571

DVT going on in that right lower leg, knee has filled up with fluid….Follow up next Monday (not a good sign) morning.. walking around like Chester from Gunsmoke….

Pills taken…may see about 2nd Breakfast in a bit…..

Morning to ya!


----------



## diverlloyd

Making a cutting board I'm tired of it being hot. But we will be going to the beach here soon and the temp will be 10° cooler there.


----------



## ssnvet

Just another new kid in town


----------



## ssnvet

Two of my daughter's high school class mates are now in the USMC and both are at airport in Kabul. One has checked in OK. No word from the other. :^(


----------



## controlfreak

I wish it were true that all will check in okay but sadly we know some won't.


----------



## ssnvet

> I wish it were true that all will check in okay but sadly we know some won t.
> - controlfreak


Long ago in a galaxy far away, while assigned duty as an instructor at Naval Submarine School, I was trained and assigned a collateral duty as a CACO (Casualty Assistance Calls Officer) .... think black government sedan, forms to claim life insurance benefits and phone list for resources (ombudsman, chaplain, etc…). The command had two of us and one was always on call, 24/7. After 30 months I was very happy to be transferred without having ever been called out for a "notification".


----------



## controlfreak

I am with you there, that's a tough assignment. I always have trouble offering sympathy to someone that has had a loss. I am so terrified I will say the wrong thing that I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## ssnvet

> I am with you there, that s a tough assignment. I always have trouble offering sympathy to someone that has had a loss. I am so terrified I will say the wrong thing that I am a nervous wreck.
> - controlfreak


Your required to have someone NCO or higher come with you, because things can go south in a hurry (angry or violent reaction, heart attack, you name it…) and if at all possible, you want that someone to be a Chaplain. That's what the they told us during our one time 8 hour training day. Your supposed to notify the primary next-of-kin in person within 4 hours of the command being notified…. always had to have your service dress blues ready to go.

I would hate to have to make the call… but I'm certain that it means a lot to the NOK to be told in person… Your job is to be there with them until family/priest/pastor can come and then to make sure they get their benefits rolling without delay. I'm not sure how they pull it off in this era of social media. Relatives are likely to hear about it on Face Book before the command even gets notified.

As said, I never had to make a notification and am thankful for that…. but there was a sense of satisfaction knowing that you were there to support the family if need be. Navy community (especially submarine service) tries to do for it's own.

There are 22 Marines and 2 Sailors sitting in living rooms across America right now… probably drinking black coffee and trying to be useful.


----------



## Gene01

Candy dropped by our abode for a visit, ysterday. She had been visiting her sis in Scottsdale. It's great to see her again. We're trying to talk her in to staying over for another day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..walking with the cane is….a chore…but better than not using one. Stairs? Forget about it….Is a chore just to get into the Equinox LT to drive anywhere…..

Trip to Kroger's yesterday….shopping cart as a walker…as the "Go-Karts" were all in use by others….

Place here in town, called "2 Gs", serves South Carolina Style BBQ…..and also some very GOOD fried Catfish…doordash for Lunch yesterday….as I wasn't going out anymore that day…

Something bit the left hand, again….same spot as the last time, same result…formed a blister, and the area around it swelled up….blister "popped" last night…still leaking this morning…area about the size of a dime.


----------



## MrRon

> having an ICE COLD Guinness Extra STOUT…and sitting in front of the AC Unit…Mower was shoved back into the shed, and the doors slammed shut.
> 
> - bandit571


Have you tried Yungling black and tan beer? I know it's not Guinness, but really not bad. Guinness gets to be too expensive to drink every day.


----------



## bandit571

Something in the history of those 2 words turns me off….There was a Regiment in Ireland by that name…look it up something….

Went up the road to the Urgent Care center…hopefully a bit quicker service…spider bite on left hand has the whole back of the hand infected…now taking antibiotics for that….wrapped the lower leg up, and a knee brace above that…and a couple pain pills…Then I am going to park my old butt into this chair, until I HAVE to move…


----------



## controlfreak

Did all the grass cutting and edging etc. Also installed the handle & lock on the basement door I built. I may have over done it in the heat and feel weak. Wanting to build the "Traveling Joiner's Toolbox" that Paul Sellers has online. Thinking of using some cherry that is on the shelf that may do nicely. Whatcha think do the Cherry or get some white oak or other wood? May be going past a woodcraft tomorrow and can get most anything. Not the cheapest place to buy but it is a small project at least.


----------



## MrRon

> having an ICE COLD Guinness Extra STOUT…and sitting in front of the AC Unit…Mower was shoved back into the shed, and the doors slammed shut.
> 
> - bandit571


Have you tried Yungling black and tan beer? I know it's not Guinness, but really not bad. Guinness gets to be too expensive to drink every day.



> Something in the history of those 2 words turns me off….There was a Regiment in Ireland by that name…look it up something….
> 
> Went up the road to the Urgent Care center…hopefully a bit quicker service…spider bite on left hand has the whole back of the hand infected…now taking antibiotics for that….wrapped the lower leg up, and a knee brace above that…and a couple pain pills…Then I am going to park my old butt into this chair, until I HAVE to move…
> 
> - bandit571





> Something in the history of those 2 words turns me off….There was a Regiment in Ireland by that name…look it up something….
> 
> Went up the road to the Urgent Care center…hopefully a bit quicker service…spider bite on left hand has the whole back of the hand infected…now taking antibiotics for that….wrapped the lower leg up, and a knee brace above that…and a couple pain pills…Then I am going to park my old butt into this chair, until I HAVE to move…
> 
> - bandit571


The black and tan were a paramilitary group formed to suppress the Irish fight for independence. My ancestors on my grandmothers side were part of the Irish Republican Army (IRA). My grandmother used to tell me stories about how she would hide guns for her brothers when the Royal Irish Constabulary (RIC) came a-calling. It is a sensitive term for Irish. The beer combination of Yuengling is 60% Porter and 40% lager. My grandmother married a British soldier. Go figure. Hope your hand and leg feel better.


----------



## controlfreak

Another Monday here. Was going to start the traveling joiners tool box this weekend but felt I needed some dove tail refresher time. I have all of that mahogany from a wardrobe taking up space so I am going to make a box for one of my Stanley 45's. Seeing one of Bandit's show up in a picture gave me the idea. Started milling the wood faces with hand plane just to see if I have the hang of it. Good exercise and fun. Another idea Bandit gave me.


----------



## bandit571

Family Doctor visit this morning…...going to go see a "Bone Doctor" tomorrow…..they are thinking something MIGHT have gotten torn inside the back of the knee?

I doubt IF I can get to the shop, right now….something about going up and down stairs.

Got to checking out that $2 dado blade set…..is missing the chippers…not a big deal….can use either blade in my 6" SKIL circular saw….as that is the size blade it uses.

I doubt IF I'll be going to the West Liberty, OH Tractor Fest….this weekend…..can't walk THAT much, right now…


----------



## controlfreak

Rest that leg up Bandit. Be careful with stairs, sometimes going up is tougher than going down. Although if were to pick a place to get stranded the shop would be high on the list.


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday, we got notice that our new Husqvarna Zero turn mower was ready to be picked up from the freight carrier in Tucson. The carrier fork lifted it from their warehouse to our car hauler. It was wrapped in plastic and in a wooden crate. We trailered it home, a 1 hour drive in a downpour. Got it home at 5 PM and got it uncrated and moved off the trailer by 5:30. This thing is a beast. Shipping weight was700 lbs, 26 hp and cuts a 54" swath. Seems very well built. It should handle our acre + with ease. It needs it's seat affixed and serviced with fluids. Other than that, it's ready to go. 
Our forecast is for copious rain over the next 3 days. So, it'll be a while before we can play with it. Ah well, we've got *plenty* to do in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….leave it at that…


----------



## Redoak49

If you have not had a zero turn before, you will have fun learning. Just a warning, it is easy to tear grass when you turn if you do it incorrectly.


----------



## CFrye

Got home yesterday from a 2 week visit to Arizona and California. So glad I got to see Gene and Phyl in their new home (and shop). 









Congratulations on the new mower Gene!


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy and Gene - The shirts are perfect!


----------



## bandit571

The Olde Goats? At least the camera lens survived….


----------



## CFrye

I'm trying to get the pic of me and Gene to load. That was Gene and Phyl!


----------



## Gene01

> I'm trying to get the pic of me and Gene to load. That was Gene and Phyl!
> 
> - CFrye


Two pictures of me would violate the Family Friendly LJs policy.
Been too wet to play with the mower.


----------



## DonBroussard

> I'm trying to get the pic of me and Gene to load. That was Gene and Phyl!
> 
> - CFrye


I wasn't very clear in my post. I figured that was Phyllis with Gene. I also figured you brought the shirts with you and was complimenting you.


----------



## mojapitt

> I'm trying to get the pic of me and Gene to load. That was Gene and Phyl!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Two pictures of me would violate the Family Friendly LJs policy.
> Been too wet to play with the mower.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I offend myself when I look in the mirror.


----------



## rhybeka

Congrats to the Purple Peeps Matt! You all skated your butts off!

@Candy Looks like you all had a great time!  Glad you enjoyed your visit!

@Bandit you need to avoid spiders and heal that leg!

I'm just stopping past to say hey. My lumber racks arrived last weekend but didn't do anything but move them to the garage. Hoping to get to them this weekend and get them loaded up while I sift for desk top boards.


----------



## CFrye

> I wasn't very clear in my post. I figured that was Phyllis with Gene. I also figured you brought the shirts with you and was complimenting you.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I gave Gene the info on the shirts. He bought and donned them in honor of my arrival. LOL!


----------



## CFrye

Cricket can delete it if it is not allowed!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - CFrye


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The Olde Goats? At least the camera lens survived….
> 
> - bandit571


Saw that one coming!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Re-hab Eval. in a little bit….pills to take, things to mail….places to go, things to do….

New meds for the spider bite, seems to be working….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…Re-hab Eval. in a little bit….pills to take, things to mail….places to go, things to do….
> 
> New meds for the spider bite, seems to be working….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning, I hope that knee is getting better Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Cardio Doctor visit this morning…Rehab visit tomorrow morning…pills for Breakfast…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You could sleep in Bandit. LOL


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Nice pics Gene, Phyllis and Candy! My bald head is envious of all that gray hair :^P

Fall season delayed because the arena won't lay down ice on the second rink and the youth and high school kids get first priority, so no hockey for 6 weeks :^(

Off topic… after a 18 mo. delay (due to the garage build) I finally completed the trigger job on my Tisas Regent BR9 (Turkish clone of the Browning High Power). I'm really happy with the way this came out. Got out to the range for the first time since spring and pumped 100 rounds through it with no hiccups :^)

My MIL (blessed saint that she is) got daughter #2 motivated and packed for the return trip to school. Took Tuesday as vacation day and made the 12 hr marathon round trip to NYC for the start of her senior year. She finally hit pay-dirt on the housing lottery and is back in a (clean and roach-free) furnished university owned single studio appt. She has 2 close friends in same building and seems very happy with her classes. COVID survival story?

Work anecdote for the day: When the scrap foam compactor cylinder leaks bye and loses pressure, the over pressure alarm keeps tripping when you squeeze the bail and must be manually over-ridden to keep operating, and the machine trips the breaker daily…. it might be time to take action. Yet the supervisor tells me, "Oh we're getting buy just fine, it's running a lot better than it was".... something's rotten in the foam shop.
Who'd of thunk it? :^o


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least it IS a Friday…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, at least it IS a Friday…..
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## controlfreak

Well, it has arrived, its time for college football again. If I see any of them take a knee during the national anthem I will stop watching it too. Now that I think about it I am down to just college ball and golf but I have much more shop time now.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….zero shoptime right now…as stairs are a no-no…Rust Hunting that involves a lot of walking? Nope.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Got my second lumber rack on the wall. A few of the lag screws aren't biting all the way in, but are buried up to the threadless part of the shank. Not sure what is stopping them besides maybe the aluminum siding on the other side of the wall.

I've been loading up some of the longer pieces to start picking out the pieces I want to use for the desk top, and I'm noticing a decent amount of checking in a few of the boards. Since they are all still in a rough state, I'm hoping I can work sound them. I have one that looks like a potato chip already that may get burned. I have another that has through knots every 10-20" down the board…. So there will be challenges ahead, I'm sure. And I'm not even to the maple boards for the desktop!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. I just returned from Louisiana. I hope all are well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Back from vacay and we found about 100 shark teeth. Tomorrow will be mowing and some wood work.


----------



## CFrye

> Back from vacay and we found about 100 shark teeth. Tomorrow will be mowing and some wood work.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Cool AJ!


----------



## Gene01

After 65+ years, I quit smoking, 4 days ago. it's NOT fun.


----------



## controlfreak

> After 65+ years, I quit smoking, 4 days ago. it s NOT fun.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hang in there Gene! This is a battle you have to win.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

After having a quad bypass, I was forced to quit smoking…COLD TURKEY. Not sure what all they did to me, but suddenly the smell of a smoker…smelled very bad….to the point I could tell IF someone had just finished a smoke.

End date of the years of pipe smoking? 3 JUL 2011…...


----------



## controlfreak

I have often heard the saying "There is nothing worse than a reformed smoker". With what they are getting for a pack of smokes I am surprised a lot of people don't quit for financial reasons. My wife got to almost three packs a day at one point and quit cold turkey Now she can't imagine smoking again.

On a somewhat related note, since I never put a mask on, I am installing my WEN dust scrubber thing today. Maybe my lungs will thank me later.


----------



## rad457

Quitting is easy, did it many times Some times for for a year or two, but when by life insurance premiums were going to double at age 50 plus all the taxes they charge here the last time worked! So far at least? Hind sight should never of started. Oh but a good cigar sure smells nice, have a deal with a buddy, for our 80th Birthdays going to light up a nice Havana!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for all your encouraging words. 
I won't be a "Reformed Smoker". So far, the smell of tobacco smoke doesn't bother me. If others want to smoke, it's OK with me. I'll admit when an actor on TV lights up, I do get a moment of anxiousness.


----------



## bandit571

Skillet Lunch today….all the left over bits and piece in the fridge…into the skillet until all fried up….garnish with some shredded cheese…

Adjusted the knee brace a bit…walking a tad bit better…center strap was causing "Issues"....


----------



## DonBroussard

I never smoked but I read a story just in the last few days about a long-time smoker who quit cold turkey but carried an open pack in his shirt pocket. Someone asked why he carried smokes with him, knowing that he stopped smoking. He said "If I don't have smokes, I'm just out. If I have some and don't use them, I've actually quit."


----------



## ssnvet

Mrs. Mainiac is back from depositing our youngest at her study program (academic gap year abroad for college credit).

We are now officially empty nesters.


----------



## ssnvet

> After 65+ years, I quit smoking, 4 days ago. it s NOT fun.
> - Gene Howe


When they officially declared smoking caused cancer 45 years ago, my older sister badgered my mom into quitting and she went to one of the first smoking cessation programs (Smoke Stoppers). It was pretty hard core behavior modification. The first night, everyone brought a pack of cigs and in a small room, they all chain smoked until people were gagging. They collected their butts in a mason jar with the photo of a man mutilated from mouth cancer surgery inside. She wore a thick elastic around her wrist and whenever she felt the craving for a cigarette, she snapped her wrist hard. If that didn't do the trick, she got the mason jar out, stared at the photo, and then opened the lid and took a deep sniff of the stale butts. She never smoked again after that first night.


----------



## CFrye

> After 65+ years, I quit smoking, 4 days ago. it s NOT fun.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Congratulations Gene for giving Nic the boot!
When my Mom quit 30+ years ago she started saving all that money and used it to travel abroad with her mom. They made some great memories!


----------



## northwoodsman

Good for you Gene. My parents quit smoking back in the mid-90's and they used the money they saved for a lot of things. They just up and quit one day. My brother quit about 12 years ago using Chantix. He said that he never had an urge to light up after he stopped, the thought of it made him sick.


----------



## DS

Today I learned something I didn't know before about glue joints. 
He did a very good job.
Thought I would share.


----------



## controlfreak

Well I'll be damned, I did learn something but my mind still says no to end joint glue ups. It's hard to change the world.


----------



## northwoodsman

Interesting, I never would have guessed this to be true.


----------



## CFrye

> Today I learned something I didn't know before about glue joints.
> He did a very good job.
> Thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


As Artie Johnson would say "Very interesting".


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting video. Myself out of good practice rather than glue end to end I would be happier with a lap joint.

But that's just my 2 cents… LOL


----------



## bandit571

Been sitting without the brace for a bit….got up to go and get the ice pack and a towel….cane and I then went back to sit in my chair…..only to find out..I had to go pee…grrr. Then the flea-bags thought THEY needed to go outside, too….kind of rough doing both, with an ice pack on my knee….sheesh.

Tractor Fest ended this evening…failed to go and check it out..first time in…6 years?....even the yard sales?

IF I get this damn knee fixed…I'm heading for the Antique Malls (4) down in Springfield, OH.


----------



## CFrye

Everyone needs a goal Bandit!


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, my father quit smoking with an open pack in his pocket. He believed he needed to stare the devil in the face to win.

My mom quit cold turkey and made our lives hell for 3-4 weeks. But she made it.


----------



## ssnvet

Empty nester to-do list:
1) bring all the liquor bottles out of the locked basement office and put back in Kitchen cab.
2) drop kids from car insurance.
3) move my toiletries from first floor bathroom back to second floor bathrrom.
4) move pipes and tobacco from garage into living room.
5) purge freezer and pantry of all vegetarian stuff.
6) unsubscribe from the annoying high-school e-mail list.


----------



## ssnvet

This morning the first concrete pour for the slab (~25% of total floor area) of the new factory addition is underway…

278 cubic yards of redi-mix :^o


----------



## CFrye

Matt enjoy the empty nester stuff while it lasts, next come the grandkids(after obtaining son-in-laws of course)!


----------



## rad457

> Matt enjoy the empty nester stuff while it lasts, next come the grandkids(after obtaining son-in-laws of course)!
> 
> - CFrye


+ 1 to the Grandkids! but they grow up Way too fast.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt enjoy the empty nester stuff while it lasts, next come the grandkids(after obtaining son-in-laws of course)!
> - CFrye


Sadly… none of the three girls have much interest in having children.


----------



## controlfreak

You may want to add "change the locks" sometimes they come back. I was such a pain they never wanted to come back. My Father always had a saying "in by ten and out by 21"

Grands are fun and I hope you get your share, number four is due in November!


----------



## bandit571

Ok…WAKE UP! You all are burning daylight. 66 cloudy degrees outside the window.

Knee rehab at 0945 this morning…rest of the day to recover.

Morning to ya! trying to get around WITHOUT the cane…..not going very well…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Okay I am up, now what??


----------



## bandit571

Nap time?


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm making a checker board designed cutting board and wanted to throw it earlier while trying to get all the lines to line up. Get them perfect clamp it and it stays good then move it to the floor and bam one section moves. Put clamps on it to move it around and then the fight to the other 8 sections to stay in place while tightening it down.


----------



## bandit571

Next time, do it in pairs….then 2 pairs….then both halves….

or…

Cut a slab of plywood…..cut out a square the exact size of the cutting board…may need a mallet to install the last strip….then place a concrete block on top..until the glue dries. Wax paper to keep the board from sticking to the "form" or, you will be cutting the form off of the cutting board…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Inspired by Bandit, I rehabbed these planes I found in my Dad's toolbox. They were my Grandfathers.


----------



## bandit571

The Game was afoot, this morning…walked through over 50' of tables, filled with mostly Mechanic's tools..and a wee bit of woodworking tools…..Seemed to walk a bit better without the cane…I still looked like Chester from Gunsmoke…

Spent a whopping $3…









For this Irwin Flush cut saw…..push a button, handle will swing around to the other end…









Might come in handy? Retail is around $15 or so…plus tax.

0500 WAKE-UP! by Uncle Charles in the right leg….had to get up and try to walk it off….took a while…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit it's a rush job cutting board so I don't have the time to wait on the extra dry time. But I did do it in four sections and glued all those together this morning. It just seems this new bottle of glue let's them slide around a bit more then the old one.


----------



## bandit571

Once worked on a factory build….we had 9 "pours" at 450 yards each…spread out over a couple days….we had to rebar and form each section. then come back later and fill in the "diamonds" around all the columns' bases…

Place was up in Marion,OH….one of 2 factories we built….the other made blow-molded gas tanks for Honda.

Morning to ya…rather chilly 52 degrees outside…not much warmer inside, either…way too early to start up the furnace?

At least it IS a FRIDAY! Last I looked…..easy to loose a day…


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday everyone….


----------



## ssnvet

double tap….


----------



## CFrye

Nice rehabbing Gunny!

That is a handy saw Bandit. Jim called it my "silly saw".


----------



## controlfreak

It's Friday TGIF. I had two team members get Covid before the labor day weekend and have been out of work since. Both families are sick too. One is still feeling like crap and sore and the other is having trouble keeping his oxygen level up. Both are anti vaccine. The other three people in the office including me are vaccinated and all have not come down with any symptoms. Looking back one came in very sick Wednesday and had to go home at lunch and the other sounded sick on Friday. Could all be a coincidence, I don't know.


----------



## diverlloyd

Control one of my old coworkers brother just passed away from covid. It's sad.


----------



## Gene01

> Control one of my old coworkers brother just passed away from covid. It's sad.
> 
> - diverlloyd





> It s Friday TGIF. I had two team members get Covid before the labor day weekend and have been out of work since. Both families are sick too. One is still feeling like crap and sore and the other is having trouble keeping his oxygen level up. Both are anti vaccine. The other three people in the office including me are vaccinated and all have not come down with any symptoms. Looking back one came in very sick Wednesday and had to go home at lunch and the other sounded sick on Friday. Could all be a coincidence, I don t know.
> 
> - controlfreak


All deaths sadden me. But, ones from covid, when the deceased has refused the vaccination, puzzle me and, make me a bit angry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Neighbor's dad just tested positive with Covid, fully vaccinated. Puzzles me.


----------



## bandit571

Makes one wonder about …not the vaccine, but…..the "test" results….been too many false positives…..

Was so worn out this afternoon…wound up taking a nice LONG nap! Rehab, then 3-4 yard sales..then take the Boss shopping….been wearing shorts lately, exposed legs are getting sunburnt…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Makes one wonder about …not the vaccine, but…..the "test" results….been too many false positives…..
> 
> - bandit571


Many are very ok with counting a false positive as a true positive, it's all relative to how important some consider facts to be.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I don't know his vac status but was a body builder in pretty decent shape. I know it has to be pretty hard in my buddy as they did lots together.
Yeti it's not puzzling at all to me. The longer a virus is around the more mutation it can go through. Hopefully this one will mutate in a way that is good for humans and not mutate to be airborne. Less vaxed people is more virgin breading grounds for mutations. 
Anywho on to my cutting board it's time to put it on the cnc and face one side and do the inlays. So it's computer time to figure out what font to use. I hate going through fonts.


----------



## Redoak49

Let me state first….getting vaccinated is a personal choice…I oppose vaccine mandates.

However, if you decide to not get vaccinated YOU are assuming the risks. A poster on another forum got Covid and stated after he got it that he would never get vaccinated. Unfortunately, he died several days later. The vaccine does not prevent you from getting it but it greatly reduces the risk of getting it, reduces the severity, and reduces death risk.

I am very tired of all the restrictions there are because so many not vaccinated people are getting sick.

I recognize that there are some who can not get vaccinated for some reason and they need to take appropriate precautions.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oak it makes me feel bad for the health care workers who are the unsung heroes. Besides the hours they are working the mental fatigue has to be very hard. Around here they are starting to cancel and or postpone elective surgeries because of lack of beds. All hospital workers should be getting bonuses and more pay. 
On a really odd and first for me, I have a water maple tree that is rotting and need to be cut down. It was topped before I moved in and that is what started it's decline. I check on it daily to see if anything looks like it is cracked or ready to drop. Today it had what looked like a wad of pink bubble gum on the side of it. It was about 3" long and 2" wide and about 1" thick. Of course being the large child I am I decided to poke it with a stick: it oozed out a runny cotton candy pink liquid. Turns out is is what is called pink slime mold Mother Nature can make some odd stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Was told to BUY a saw today by the Boss…..a $1, PAINTED (GASP!) saw…..made to resemble Olaf, from Frozen…..that she intends to hang up this winter…Just a plastic handled Disston WS…..nothing really special….


----------



## bandit571

Meet Olaf, the Sawman….









That I am NOT allowed to rehab back into just a saw..









I guess I can tolerate ONE painted saw….barely.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Anybody ta home?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya! Anybody ta home?
> 
> - bandit571


For the moment. About to make run for supplies to make 2 cabinets for patio.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…made a short excursion to the shop, today. Just me and the camera….unable to carry anything down the steps, camera rode in the pant's pocket. Went down to test out how well I do stairs..meh….and set up a way to resaw a plank of ash….set up the tablesaw to make a few rip cuts..









No, saw blade will NOT reach to the middle of a 1×6…..maybe about 1-1/2" or so…..all 4 edges..then the other part of resawing in the Dungeon Shop…









I chased those saw kerfs with a rip saw…..after a few minutes, knee started to complain about the "pushing off" going on…..so, I had to quit for the day…..will see how things go from there,,,


----------



## controlfreak

I am No on mandates but when I did the math a vaccine was the right move for me. I have been covid free so far but the company has ground to just a trickle of work getting done. The very political anti employee feels vindicated but has felt bad for over a week. I just don't get his logic. The other employee who just "wasn't sure if the vaccine cold have negative effects down the road" is still running a fever eleven days later. He has been taking 30 supplements and drugs daily including some that are experimental but vet's use them on dogs all the time. I don't get his logic either but hope he makes it through.

My daughter is an ER nurse an has an elderly covid patient that is very depressed and very sick, his daughter infected him. His wife pulled my daughter outside the room and asked "should I tell him his daughter died today?"

The three people in my office that got the vaccine are covid free and very comfortable with their decision. Just saying.


----------



## mojapitt

I have had the virus and got the vaccine also. No easy answer. I am against mandates.

The first thing to do is get tested for antibodies. There could be millions who have had it and didn't know it. I lost my smell, but not taste. I never really got sick. My stepdaughter tested positive for the antibodies, but never had any symptoms of virus.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it's a odd virus with so many different effects on different people. My cousin caught it and was bad sick for a week or two but has the long COVID and is still not 100% after 6 months. She was a political anti vax person and the got sick and switched to get the shot camp.

Bandit the Olaf saw is a nice edition to the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Thunder over New Hampshire….


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, just resting up the knee…..it was ..ok going up and down the stairs…...did NOT really like the use of the handsaws….as, guess which leg I use to push off on…...yep, the right one….

May try again tomorrow, and see how things go….left knee is also complaining….sympathy pains? Or, just making it work for a change….did not use the cane at all, today….

That snowman handsaw (Olaf?) was made by Disston, USA….one of the last saws made in Philly in the mid 1950s, before HK Porter messed things up. Not a plastic handle…it was a Nylon sort of thing….No. 111, i think….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see y'all painted the walls in the last 1000 and some odd posts…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

My SIL (40) is fully Moderna vaxxed and popped positive this morning, felt like crap yesterday and worse this morning stuffed up, can't smell, fatigued and head ache.


----------



## rad457

> I see y all painted the walls in the last 1000 and some odd posts…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nay, just faded with time


----------



## Gene01

Got my vaccination as soon as it became available for my age group. (80) Wife got hers a month later. Both our sons and DILs got theirs a couple months ago. 
Don't know if it has prevented infections or not. None of us have gotten sick, though. 
I'm anti federal and statewide mandates. However, I'm OK with businesses and institutions like colleges, requiring vaccinations of their employees and students. Similarly, if the gummint wants to require it of their employees, that's fine, too. Those who don't want to get the shots can always resign.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, too bloody earleye in the morning, and a Monday one at that…..

Knee still hurts…no word yet on when he intends to fix it.

Morning to ya….you too, Marty….


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to William Day!


----------



## bandit571

So many of the "Old Gang" that no longer drop by…...


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, many of the old gang are gone


----------



## rad457

> Unfortunately, many of the old gang are gone
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Speaking of which, our Wood working gild is officially pulling the plug, no new or enough new blood interested ?
Seeing as I am one of the young ones sort of tells the story.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here. Really busy between work and side work and family stuff.
I just came back from fishing with my dad. I caught one. He caught none.


----------



## Doe

> After 65+ years, I quit smoking, 4 days ago. it s NOT fun.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Woo hoo! Gerry and I send congratulations, trust us it'll get easier. We quit when I retired-I couldn't afford to be retired *and* smoke. I don't miss it at all anymore and I like not going outside to smoke in our chilly Canadian winters.


----------



## mojapitt

DOE! Glad to see you, hope you and Gerry are great!


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti I hope she has a easy go at it and not a complicated one.
I wonder if it depends on the vax brand? I got the Pfizer.

Hello all the old guard.

Happy bday

I hope they have some air shows around here this year I think my little one would like that.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-roos

The best made plans of mice and men…. all change!

Going crazy trying to keep up with all of this stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Missed the morning call….Afternoon to ya…..almost Tea Time?

Will find out a wee bit more about this knee, on the 21st….until then?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Doe. Thanks for the congrats. It hasn't been too bad. It does get easier, day by day.


----------



## bandit571

Resaw is completed…took 5 minutes of shop time, today. Took almost that long to get TO the shop and back…but..









At about the 4-1/2 minute mark, saw wanted to bind a bit. Slipped that thin strip of ash to open things back up…pop..about one more stroke of the saw. and the cut was done…

laid the 2 sides on the bench..









When I went to hang the saws back up, rip saw didn't want to go..









And bounced off me arm…it was getting hung up, anyway…grrr..









Stairs aren't too bad…one step at a time….bad leg first going down, good ( but tired) leg first on the way back up.

Ice pack for later. had enough fun for today….


----------



## bandit571

Sat Ice Pack onto knee….then discover Mother Nature wants to call….

Rip saw had ''nailed" me twice….side of the hand, and on the forearm…And…they were from the saw just bouncing off of me.

Rehab in the morning, then the rest of the day running around, paying bills….and maybe a nap along the way?


----------



## bandit571

The showerhead has a "vibrate" setting to it…..hot water seemed to help out relaxing the knees…BOTH of them.

64 very cloudy degrees outside the windows….had a few rather LOUD Thunderstorms roll through here, last night..Miss Bandit was NOT amused at all..

Rehab for the knee in a little bit….have to go pay some bills, and Grocery shopping….

So…what's fer Breakfast..besides pills….

Morning to ya….


----------



## Doe

Gerry and I moved to Peterborough Ontario in July, about an hour from where we were. The house is a mid century modern very much like the house I grew up in, but about a third the size of our Ajax house. There is no garage and there is no shop. The basement was renovated to be a rental (really quite nice) and our big tools are unusably jammed into a room called a "den" (because there's no egress window), even though we sold the table saw. We have a storage unit in Ajax full of stuff that needs moving; we still have way too many books, and I have way too many art supplies. Then there's the wood. . . Having said that, I have made some cash from selling stuff with Maxsold and Kijiji, and I gave a lot of stuff away; I'll continue that as I keep unpacking.

For now we're having plumbers, electricians, HVAC, painters, and fireplace people in because the previous owners weren't big on maintenance. Winnie loves them all and vice versa. Gerry has done an awful lot, I wouldn't be surprised if the orange store knows his name, and the plumbing and electrical company sent us cookies last week.

BTW, Winnie thinks we bought the house for her:









Her "room" faces south and west so she can have a warm nap most of the day, and she can see everyone go by. It also gives her plenty of time to get excited when her friends come by-so far her favorite is the plumber.

Stay safe, my friends


----------



## northwoodsman

Very few of us on this site use our real names but a few do. One of the posters on here that goes by his real name reminded me of someone that I knew in junior high back in the 70's. Yesterday I reached out to him to cure the curiosity. Sure enough it was the same person. We were in the same grade and went to school together back in a small town in MN almost 45 years ago. We actually had a lake cabin across the road from his family's farm. I live in TX today and he lives in NM. What a small world we live in.


----------



## BB1

NorthWoodsMan - that is very neat!!


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…rough night, last night…Trying to keep the volume down a bit…for all those that CAN sleep in, this morning..

Coffee cake/snack cakes (3) for Breakfast, to go with the pills…yum…

58 SUNNY degrees outside…might even go to a garage sale? About 30 minute drive, each way….cane is still in the car…ready to go? "The game is a-foot, Watson! Hurry!"


----------



## bandit571

18V battery for my cordless Ridgid Circular saw = $7 at the garage sale…new ones are ~ $50 at Home Despot?

Bug spray bought, foot spray bought, foot powder bought….a better sleeve brace for the knee.

New shoes are too tight! Or else the feet are too swollen….

Oh…and a box of White Castle Cheeseburger Sliders….

Warmed up to 70 degrees outside…actually a pretty nice day.


----------



## controlfreak

Wife and MIL,SIL on the way to my daughters house for 5 days to have a hen party (baby shower). Other than dog sitting with our two Maltese I see some guilt free shop time coming this weekend.


----------



## CFrye

*WINNIE!* Hi, Doe!
Congrats on the reunion NWM!
Mmmm White Castle cheeseburgers yum!
Enjoy CF!


----------



## rhybeka

Whew! Finally caught up!

Back from NJ and tried starting the desk top project by taking boards to a friends to borrow his powermatic jointer to edge joint them… to find out most of the boards I grabbed won't work at 6ft. I should have checked them better. I did end up buying a 6" bench top delta planer from him for $100. Not that it will help my current issue but…

Order of operations question - do you usually flatten the face first then joint the edge or vice versa?


----------



## bandit571

Edge joint first IF it is a glue up….then flatten after they are out of the clamps, and have stopped moving.

Morning to ya..it IS a FRIDAY, right? Knee Rehab in about an hour from now…NEW knee brace is on..walking without a cane, at the moment….

Battery from the garage sale..18v Ridgid…charged right up! Installed in the Circular saw..fits and works! $7 for that battery…compred to what Home Despot wants for a new one….trying to decide IFI should go back and see IF he still has the other 3…..charger's fan was a bit on the noisey side…but works…


----------



## controlfreak

TGIF everybody. Made my dovetails too tight last night and split the wood. I hate it when that happens. I also had a senior moment when I was really struggling on my saw cuts. I looked down and realized I was using my tenon saw instead of my dovetail saw, DOH


----------



## mojapitt

> TGIF everybody. Made my dovetails too tight last night and split the wood. I hate it when that happens.
> 
> - controlfreak


It's moments like that cause foul noise pollution in my shop


----------



## bandit571

Those 3 batteries were still at that garage sale! $5 each! Compared to what Home Despot wants for NEW 18v Ridgid Lithium Batteries…

Rehab went quite well, for the knee. New brace is a sleeve like contraption, with metal inserts down the sides. Walking around without needing to use a cane, is a plus.


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, If it gets you into the Dungeon its a win.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> TGIF everybody. Made my dovetails too tight last night and split the wood. I hate it when that happens.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> It's moments like that cause foul noise pollution in my shop
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..anyone ta home?....


----------



## controlfreak

I am, up at 5:00 just like any other day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and at work


----------



## diverlloyd

Cutting board is done and nothing hit the floor at a high velocity so that's a plus maybe.


----------



## Gene01

I'm up.too damned early, though. It's only 3:20 AM here in the desert. Won't even be daylight for another three and half hours.


----------



## controlfreak

That happens to me too Gene. Some mornings I don't fight it and sneak out to my shop. I used to go running but had to give it up due to Plantar Fasciitis. I hope I can get it under control before ski season arrives.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday, meh…leave it at that…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho and a Mondaying we go…

Friends are asking Mrs. Mainiac and me what having an empty nest is like… all I can think of is PTSD, as we're still somewhat in shock and trying to make sense of the last decade, when the teen age trauma began.

Doe… happy for Winnie, Jerry and you. Any room to build a garage shop?

Hosted the code enforcement officer and two of his inspectors at work on Friday to tour the shops that are moving to their jurisdiction. They were impressed with the shop cleanliness and organization (we didn't mention that we prepped for two days to tidy things up). Life Safety inspector wants to know what fire suppression we have planned for the trash-smasher and roll-off container… Project manager thinks she's making this stuff up and we've decided not to respond to her questions. She can provide specific requirements (citing authoritative sources) when inspection time comes. Until then, we think she's just trying to make a name for herself and impress her boss.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Just tell her it's not a trash compactor but a compressing incinerator, it's supposed to be on fire and malfunctioning if it's not.


----------



## controlfreak

If they come back again with a vague question on what you are planning, Reply with "it would be a great help to me if you could site the section number of the code that requires us to take action so I can provide it to my boss for cover". This makes them actually have to do something other than offer an opinion. It may go away of come back ten fold but I have found that if you phase it in the context of "I really need your help" rather than "You can't make me do this" it really helps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Hi Doe.
We found out thru the grapevine that Liam has a date for homecoming dance. His first date. He didn't tell us. His best buddy told us and then we basically tricked him into thinking he told us. It's very entertaining. His date is a girl we know well and has played soccer with him for years. This is all surreal.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….too early in the morning. 67 windy, cold and rainy degrees outside. 0400 AND 0700 wake up calls from Uncle Charles…in both lower legs….pills for Breakfast.

40 mile drive later today, have a Family Doctor visit to go to, then the same 40 mile drive back home. will NEED a nap, later.


----------



## controlfreak

Rainy here today but we need it and would rather save the nice days for the weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…55 degrees and raining…there be a leak in the kitchen ceiling. Waiting to hear back from the landlord, again. Knee rehab in a little bit. Are you sure this isn't Monday, again?


----------



## bandit571

Left knee is now acting up….just as I am getting the right knee working better ( no cane needed)....and now I am having trouble just standing up….

Kitchen ceiling leak, landlord informed….and now all the wet insulation above that wet drywall, has caused a section of the ceiling to fall to the floor….have left a message on his answering machine….grrrr

This is starting to get old, real quick….....


----------



## bandit571

Had to start up the furnace this evening…way too early in the season…..still raining….and leaking…..rockwool everywhere out in the Kitchen….


----------



## controlfreak

Sounds like the landlord needs a new roof guy Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….mess in the Kitchen has been bagged up, floor swept….three 55gal. trash bags are waiting to be hauled away. 4' x 6' section came down…..roof leak + wet rock wool + 1/2" drywall….Craig and I did the clean up.

Both knees are still complaining….

47 degrees outside….tain't ready for that type of weather…..bit of a breeze, and overcast outside….YUCK!

Ultra-sound on the right knee is scheduled for Monday morning….Rehab is tomorrow morning…should be..entertaining….

need a nap, now…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, why did you have to clean up the landlord's mess? I'd be quick to send a pic and quote a price a minimum double what a clean up crew would charge.


----------



## Doe

Matt: The front and back doors are in the carport but there's room to build a garage behind it. But we need to be good friends with the the neighbors first, and find out if the town is good with it. AND get the membrane roof replaced, get new appliances, replace scary fireplaces and dodgy electrical bits that Gerry won't do, and the house painted-there may not be enough money left. We'll see what happens in the spring.










Bill: aaaah, young love . . . This is the time that parents become such an embarrassment to their children, and children worry the heck out their parents.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Doe and others…..knee rehab is done, for today….walking without the knee brace right now…still hurts. Left knee is fine, now. Lower back, not so fine….fighting a BIG bag of Dawg Food did a number on it..

hell when ya get old, ain't it…

Mess in the Kitchen has been cleared away….3 big Contractor Trash bags full ( 55 gal. ones) Am now sitting around waiting on a Roofing Contractor to show up, and look at all the roof leak sites…..

There is a Barn Sale today…looking like I'll wait until tomorrow to go see what is left…..bummed out..

BTW…this IS a F R I D A Y, correct?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…slow day, today….knee is now on ice….


----------



## bandit571

Another slow day…..try again tomorrow..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yeah I am wondering where everybody is at?


----------



## controlfreak

Nice cool sunny fall feeling day, everybody went out to play.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in, this morning….back and knee won't let me do a whole lot right now.

Bright and sunny outside the windows.

Top of the Morning to ya…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional, let's be happy with that so far …. LOL


----------



## controlfreak

Bloody Mary with a beer chaser while grilling burgers on the grill, happy Sunday to all….except Clemson football team, you guys should practice today!


----------



## mojapitt

> Bloody Mary with a beer chaser while grilling burgers on the grill, happy Sunday to all….except Clemson football team, you guys should practice today!
> 
> - controlfreak


I think they are realizing how much they relied on their former QB. I don't think the new one is a good leader.


----------



## ssnvet

Just got back from a 4 day get-away to Acadia… our only vacation of the year.

Ocean air is good for the soul. Read a great book and even got a little sun burn.


----------



## BB1

Matt - looks like you picked a beautiful spot. The sound of the ocean is peaceful in its power.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…leave it at that….

Ultra sound on the right leg today….the way the lower back feels, should be a "FUN" day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

As you said bandit, Monday. Idiots out in full force today.


----------



## controlfreak

Monday is in the rear view mirror, good morning folks!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Back hurts, clot is still in the leg. Blood thinner did NOT work. hard to even stand up from this chair, let alone roll out of bed. I suppose I'll need to have the back checked out, next….grrrrr.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Glad you got a rest, Matt!

Doe, following in your footsteps - we are looking at houses and packing the current one up to sell. All my shop work is currently limited to "How should I pack THIS up?" 

@Bandit Julie went for an MRI on her right knee this morning. Good luck on the clot - they better do something asap with it if drugs aren't working.

Looking for a new job so if anybody knows of an instructional designer/UX/UI/trainer position, feel free to let me know.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Rehab at 0900 this morning…..will about shoot the rest of the day.


----------



## bandit571

Well, LONG day…not much rehab because of the issues with the back…evaluation went good, though. Vein Specialist will be on the 7th of OCT…in Lina, OH….

NICE, LONG NAP this evening…trip to Wall E World with the Boss after Rehab….them powered carts need springs!

Didn't even see the "Camel" today…did he call in?


----------



## CFrye

Beka, exciting and scary all rolled up in one!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and Uncle Charles…pills taken, thinking about Brunch/Lunch…..

May TRY the shop, later…just to see how well I'm moving around. Knee passed the Evaluation yesterday….really don't need the cane…or the brace. Brace was causing a lot more problems than it helped.

May haul some Rusty & Krusty items to the shop…maybe do a bit of clean-up, as well. Need to get a box ready to mail out….might have 2-3 planes to mail. Will add 1/4" plywood to the flat rate box…..I want the planes to arrive in one piece.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Beka, exciting and scary all rolled up in one!
> 
> - CFrye


Yeah I equate moving to having hemorrhoid surgery with a chainsaw


----------



## mojapitt

> Beka, exciting and scary all rolled up in one!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Yeah I equate moving to having hemorrhoid surgery with a chainsaw
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have decided that if I move again I will leave everything behind and live with nothing in the future.


----------



## bandit571

can't walk..can't sit in a chair…back is hurting. can't get to knee rehab, today. cane for the crampy knee, crutch for the left hip/lower back. gonna be a LONG day…


----------



## northwoodsman

Bandit, do what you can to make it to the noon hour. Then grab a Guinness and sit back, unless it interferes with your meds of course.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

WB… "hemorrhoid surgery with a chainsaw" ... that's a lovely image… I'll have to remember that one for future use :^o

Beka… Good luck with the job search. Hope you can find something in your field that is commutable from where you're at.

Fall hockey season starts soon so I played pick-up last night in an attempt to whip myself back into shape. Start time was 9:30 …. way too late, what the heck was I thinking. Then I went arse over tea-kettle and landed on my short ribs… Ooooof! Hurt like heck. Still very sore today. I really need to work on my stick handling skills so I can be more of a finesse player. I'm too darn old for the physical game I've always played.

But Snoopy says you can't wipe this smile off his face….


----------



## controlfreak

And Snoopy makes it official, Time to sneak a beer out of the office fridge, que up the Pink Panther music.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte when I moved from Texas that's what I did. Left everything besides a backpack of clothes and a dive helmet.


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…pills taken….leave it at that….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yeah my morning has been stellar as well. Flat tire on way to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi everybody. Sorry to be absent so much. Just busy with kids and work.
Homecoming is today. Doe, you may be right about the kids being embarrassed.
Finishing up a walnut topped table today.
Matt, that looked like an amazing spot to sit and read or just sit and reflect.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's Liam and his date for homecoming. He's got a lot to learn about girls. Lol.


----------



## mojapitt

> Here's Liam and his date for homecoming. He's got a lot to learn about girls. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Learning is all part of growing up


----------



## rad457

Appears he is a Fast Learner


----------



## ssnvet

Go Liam


----------



## northwoodsman

Dang kid! So far so good.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that….need more painkillers…


----------



## Gene01

After 18 hours of windshield time, we made it home from eastern OK, yesterday. Our butts are sore. Spent a week with phyl's siblings. 12 people in one house for 7 days was fun…for the first 3 or 4 days. Actually, it was an enjoyable week. But, it's wonderful to be home and to sleep on our own bed! 
We pretty much cleaned out the fridge before we left so, as soon as Phyl gets the list done, my job will be to do a grocery run. Might get in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday-bah-dah-dum-bah…

Ribs feeling better, provided I don't twist, bend, move or worst of all… sneeze.


----------



## controlfreak

Spent the weekend at my daughter's house and took one light out and replaced with four can lights. They look nice but I just ain't cut out to get into attics that tight anymore. Get on ladder, place top half of body into narrow scuttle in side wall, roll over on back to get the legs in. No fun but she likes the lights so all is good. Grand daughter will arrive next month.


----------



## ssnvet

Thought I felt well enough to play the season opener last night…. big mistake. Pure agony. Couldn't shoot the puck or even catch a pass without ribs screaming at me. I can barely move my torso today. :^(


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…was a LONG night of pain….left hip acting up, Uncle Charles is bothering the entire right leg. Getting out of bed is a big PITA..literally. Can't simply sit down onto a chair, more of a fall down.

Tried the ER route to get fixed up…no joy there.

Meh, morning to ya….hell when ya get old, ain't it…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/

Wife has a torn meniscus - surgery on the 14th to repair it. Wife and I celebrated our 17th wedding anniversary on Sat. with pizza and cupcakes. Friend came over for dinner and it was an early night. She did more damage to her knee on Fri night by slipping on a stair coming up from our sunroom to the kitchen so she wasn't moving well enough to go to our original date (a burlesque show and dinner)

Getting the house ready to sell, and the organizer is here packing the basement for us. She's on day two of three and already made more progress than I could in a month.

Job search is going slowly - i need to get an internal resume together and asap. It seems my energy has been spent doing my day job rather than looking for another one I can do better.

@Matt breathing is essential. feel better quick

@Gene glad the visit was good and the travel uneventful

@Bill Liam's growing up quick! He'll learn about girls - they are all willing to teach XD

I've managed to get the bandsaw tracking and tensioned with a 3/8" resaw blade. now I just need to cut some of the wonky maple I have in the garage down to 24" pieces and get it flattened enough I can cut it in two and see about making some sliding panels for this lego storage before we move….maybe. House hunting is a horrendously laborious process.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka…

Didn't realize you were selling the house. Is that because of the employment transition? Or was it already in the works. Best wishes for the knee operation.


----------



## Redoak49

Bandit….sounds like you are in bad shape and really hurting. I have severe back , hip and other problems and suffer chronic pain. You need to find the right doctor or doctors such as an orthopedic doctor and pain management doctor along with your current ones.

I have had to modify my woodworking to what I can tolerate. You love hand tools but it sounds like your body does not approve.

God luck


----------



## bandit571

None of the Doctors seem to want to FIX what is wrong….

Morning to ya….0600 wake-up call, is just way too early in the morning. Supposed to have rehab on the right knee, later this morning….we'll see how THAT goes….

Having Nightmares….Single Brain Cell Sketch Up woke me up, just to show me a plan for a box?

I suppose I had better get that drawn out….just in case…


----------



## Gene01

Front entry door knob locked up and wouldn't un lock. It was a Quickset. The house is only 15 years old. We've been in it a year this month. Attempted to remove the knob set. Could not get past removal of the knobs. The locking mechanism refused to budge. After a couple hours of fiddling with it, I called a locksmith. It took him another frustrating two hours to get it out. I felt vindicated. 
So, this morning's job is to install a new lever action Schlage entry set. Then, FINALLY I can get back to the shop. It's almost ready for some serious woodworking. Still got a few machines to re assemble and get a bunch ready for a Craigslist posting. All one needs is a shop relocation to realize how much crap can be accumulated in 50 years of woodworking.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I'm behind you but realizing the same thing. I'm not getting rid of anything quite yet though. I still have to rehab the 4" jointer I got a few weeks ago. I'm a glutton for punishment as well since I'll be taking all of my lumber with me. thankfully we are hiring movers so will see what they will handle and what they won't.

@Matt after this past year with my wife's mom and granddad passing away and her wanting a change as she struggles with going into the guest bedroom and into her craft room, and our neighborhood not showing signs of getting better, only worse, we decided with the market it was time to find our forever home. If we could pick this house up and move it onto a half acre or acre somewhere, we would as it meets most of our needs, but it's not in an area that can support a kitchen remodel or an additional bedroom for when my parentals need cared for in another 10/15 years. It's separate from the job thing, because I apparently love taking on multiple life challenges at once.

@Bandit I hope you feel better soon - this stuff is for the birds!


----------



## bandit571

Knee Rehab did NOT go well….can't work on the Right knee, without PAIN in the left hip…..

On a scale of 0-10? "hitting right at 12".....may call off Friday's session….


----------



## controlfreak

Sounds awful Bandit, get well soon!


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… Hope you get a great offer on the house.

Bandit… Bourbon?

Went to see the Doc… broken rib. Mrs. Mainiac is saying "I told you not to play Monday"

Life!


----------



## controlfreak

Hell Matt, I think you knew that already. Rest up, only time can cure this.


----------



## ssnvet

Sadly, I don't do the rest thing very well.



> Hell Matt, I think you knew that already. Rest up, only time can cure this.
> - controlfreak


----------



## bandit571

Vein Clinic this morning…ultrasound on both legs….NO CLOTS were found, none. Took a nice long NAP when I got back home…felt good. Hip still hurts, back of knee still hurts…maybe NOW they can go in and fix things up?


----------



## bandit571

Rise and shine on this FRIDAY morning!

Right knee is merely sore, otherwise is doing good. Left hip seems to be the problem maker. may try ice on it after a while….heating pad is not doing a whole lot. Will go back to the Knee Doctor next Tuesday morning…and see about getting him to finally fix me up.

Hopefully Craig can cook up a big batch of Sausage Jambalaya…...haven't had that for a while. Pills for Breakfast. The Boss wants to go to the store, later….


----------



## northwoodsman

What the heck happened overnight last night? I have never seen so many new bogus profiles in my 13+ years as a member of this site. There are dozens of them, 99% are bogus.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….right and sunny 70 degrees outside..


----------



## controlfreak

> What the heck happened overnight last night? I have never seen so many new bogus profiles in my 13+ years as a member of this site. There are dozens of them, 99% are bogus.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Sounds like TED is launching his new improved shed plans or the bots have new in roads, sorry Cricket.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…. anyone home?


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to ya…. anyone home?
> 
> - bandit571


Nope.


----------



## mojapitt

I am home, just lacking in productive energy


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, did you get to haul your sawmill from SD when you moved?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Bandit not a torn meniscus I hope? Surgery is the only fix for those.

@Matt thanks! I hope you heal quickly. 

Pretty sure I'm going to end up using my workmate as a jointer stand for a while. Needs some touch up work and I've been reading the fences are crap on these. Not certain what to do about that yet, but at least I have one.


----------



## rad457

Looks a lot like the one I just picked up, need to get some new blades and grind down a wrench I sort of like the fence system with the little I have played with it?


----------



## rhybeka

@Andre your fence looks a lot nicer than mine! Mine is part plastic  I'll see if I can grab pics once we get home. I also can't seem to find a used blade guard as well though I'm reading most folks pop them off anyway


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, did you get to haul your sawmill from SD when you moved?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No I sold it to a young guy that is making a lot more money than I did selling slabs. Maybe someday I will start over.


----------



## CFrye

DIY blade guard Beka…

Stopped at a flea market on my way home from work Friday. Was tempted by several woodworking tools, all very reasonably priced. Resisted. The 2 that almost came home with me were a saw and a plane. A double sided pruning saw about 14" in length. It's the smallest/shortest I'd ever seen. The tip was broken off :-(
The plane was a Stanley razee-style transitional smoother in fair (not great) condition. I didn't take pictures. It could've been a 35 or 135? 
What did come home with me was an old metal leaf rake and a pair of wire shelves for inside the cabinets. $3
Big spender!


----------



## rhybeka

Nice! Thanks Candy! Thought of Jim again today - saw your pups cousin in a front yard in the neighborhood of a house we went to look at - a bit bigger but still bones! Didn't get a pic as I was on the wrong side of the car!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Yep..a torn Menicus….all the pain right now is in the back of the knee. Finally have the left side at the hip area calmed down….Will be seeing the Knee Doc Tuesday morning…and see how he wants to get me fixed up.

Walked down to the shop earlier today….brought up a couple items I needed to draw some plans with…didn't feel too bad….just not quite ready for a "normal" work session…yet.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, as Beka's wife can tell you, a torn meniscus is no joke. Hope they get you fixed up pronto!

The rake almost made it through the first use before the wooden handle broke. It was rotten in the socket. ( :-D Totally expected and now repaired. Good as new-ish!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit, as Beka s wife can tell you, a torn meniscus is no joke. Hope they get you fixed up pronto!
> 
> The rake almost made it through the first use before the wooden handle broke. It was rotten in the socket. ( :-D Totally expected and now repaired. Good as new-ish!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…have no idea WHY I am up so early on a Monday morning…..will need a nap later.


----------



## bandit571

Decided to at least draw up that "plan" that the Single Brain Cell Sketch UP came up with…in the middle of a good night's sleep…first I even had for a long while….had better be very important to wake me up…grrr…

Seems I need to groove the end grain on a few 1×4s (Ash)...









Then do a couple miter cuts..









Then match that to the next end…









As for the grooves? 









I have to make a beaded spline…..

So..IF I can manage an hour or so of shop time at the tablesaw…some day…I might try to build it. Just hope that Boris and Natasha don't steal "The Plan" in the mean time….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit hope they can get you in for surgery soon, Bandit. Julie has her pre-op this afternoon so I'm working from home to take her.

overbid on our first house we bid on. Kind of expected it but bummed. Time to keep working on getting ours on the market and keep looking!

Thanks to Candy, I also found a DIY jointer fence to build. Just have to see If I can modify it to fit on my style of jointer. in all that spare time I have.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..no tear…just a Baker's Cyst? Offered a Cortisone shot…and continue Rehab….we'll see.


----------



## ssnvet

Took Monday as a vacation day as Mrs. Mainiac got it as a holiday….

Finally got motivated to get the north wall done on the garage. I'm contracting the siding out as the ridge is 30' up and I had a mini-anxiety issue after I did the south gable (which was only 23' high). I sourced all the materials and am paying straight labor, with me doing all the prep.

Happy helpers pre-staining clapboards…

















Site work for the lean-to..

























































And I got the gable vent fan installed (from inside the attic)...









And materials are all on site and ready…









Hopefully that greases the skids for the 2-man crew and they can get this knocked out in 2-1/2 days and it will look something like this…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, are you good enough with the backhoe to pull concrete out of the wheelbarrow and place it in the form without tipping the wheelbarrow or spilling?

The project still looks great!

I'm almost done with my shed and already planning something bigger at our property. I'm hitting the easy button though and going with a steel 30' x 50' x 14' that will be installed by someone who does that work exclusively. I'm told it will take less than two days total. All I have to do is have the slab ready for them when they show up.


----------



## ssnvet

Nothing but the hard way will do for this Mainiac. 
:^p
I mix up Quick-crete one 80# bag at a time with a hoe and scoop it into the Sono-tube with a small spade. 2 bags per each 8" dia. X 48" tube.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Earlier today, I offered to help a feller build a roof over a parking stall just about like what that drawing shows Matt. I think he said it would be about 32' long. Something like 12' wide. Soon as he gets the cement poured and troweled out, he might be giving me a call. I should be able to help him carry boards and help frame it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in limbo-land….why? Some weird site wants me to sign up with them? STOOPID!...I guess they can do without any blogs from me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. I started making flooring for my master bedroom. So far I've made flooring of walnut, maple, white oak, red oak, cherry, jatoba, sassafras. There will also be elm before I'm done. I've been doing a lot of jointing and planing, which prompted me to order a helical head for my powermatic jointer just now.

Matt, no use possibly getting hurt and then not being able to enjoy that building. My metal roof probably needs replaced in the next 5 years. I will pay someone to do it.


----------



## bandit571

Rehab today on the knee…worked up a sweat, I did! Came home and rested the knee, while I did Lunch.

Once that has settled through the system…I might try the shop….had a quilt in the washer right now…toss it into the dryer for a while…do a little bit of saw work….we'll see..


----------



## bandit571

Blog Issues resolved ( for now?)...tried out a wee bit of shop time…first in..6 weeks?

Film at 2300. Knee finally said "ENOUGH" for today….heating pad for now…then an ice pack…I'm bushed.

Hump Day? Ehhhhh, could be…Quilt has been washed AND dried, and hauled back upstairs…


----------



## bandit571

"Crossing the T" 









And even added a few extra bevels…









Took 2 tries to make a groove…thin kerf saw blade…grrrr..








First try..









Second try. Knee said it had had enough, after about 1-1/2 hours…resting up now…


----------



## ssnvet

Progress …


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…what's fer Brunch?

May try the shop again today…..and see how well the knee does….


----------



## bandit571

Had to take the Boss to the store…managed about one lap around Wall E World's Grocery section…pushing a cart…knee is taking a nice LONG break….too warm right now, anyway. Might try this evening…

Lunch was from Fazoli's….."Everything Baked Spaghetti" BURP….

Have a Meet & Greet scheduled for tomorrow morning….

Need a nap….

God is great, Beer is GOOD, People in Walmart are CRAZY…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka good luck and the house. We have been out bid on all of them we liked so far. It's aggregating after doing all that paper work ever time.


----------



## CFrye

Hi y'all!
The nurse quit at one of the clinics where I fill in. Worked 4 days this week and I am whooped. One week off then do it again. Putting all that into savings for a house, so I'm telling myself to not complain. 
Those of you that have built your own homes (or know someone that did)-I'm open to suggestions, tips, and ideas. Both Gotta Haves and Gotta Avoids!

I received a request for BINGO card holders like this one.








The dimensions of the bottom pieces are 24"x 2.5" 
I picked up a 10' 1×6 and cut it to 2 foot sections then ripped the middle out of those on the table saw. It was the straightest board I could find but the pieces warped after the processing. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get them flat on the bottom so they won't rock. Hand planing is all I can come up with. Suggestions?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are there screws or nails in the bottom. You could turn it upside down on something and send it thru the planer like I do to flatten slabs. Have to shim it up in the high spots.


----------



## bandit571

Couple short work session today…until the knee says enough….mainly working to make a Prototype/Pattern of a fancy spline..









That be it….May try a different wood for these…grain is a killer…









Details….Might be able to sand this out?









Formed 1/2 the bead this way…then lay the board down flat…









Will cut out the tear outs….Stanley 45…#23 Bead cutter…
The rest was done on the tablesaw…









Once I get 4 decent splines made…I can close this box up…these are the insides of the box….hope the grain matches up at the corners….

Been a LONG day….knee is a bit sore….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Today IS a FRIDAY, right? Can remember back when being a FRIDAY actually meant something good…..


----------



## bandit571

Meet & Greet has been done, this morning…am now sitting with an ice pack under the knee…doubtful I'll get to the shop anymore, today….even going to miss a garage sale, today….


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt Lumber storage? Looks what good whatever the plan is!

@AJ waiting on our realtor to return from vacation to start looking at the next round of houses. Julie's meniscus surgery was just yesterday too, so not quite ready to be walking a whole bunch of houses. Will probably wait and see what is still on the market on Monday. We've only bid on one so far and were outbid.

Dump run, grocery pickup, errands, and more organizing, painting, and packing tomorrow. Shop is still unpacked but not much is out per say either. Going to try consolidating some stuff in the garage to make more room for boxes.

@Candy after talking with 5 home builders here, best advice I can give you is find your land first and make sure it is buildable!


----------



## bandit571

Morning is over…knee went on the ice pack…..seems that My Stanley 45 and my knee are NOT on "speaking terms" at the moment….









Only had 4 grooves to make/plough….but the right leg is supposed to do the pushing….right knee did not like that idea…wasn't that much better at the tablesaw today, either….somehow muddle through…









All the splines are done….

getting ready to do a Laundry Detail…..Grandson had to haul the FULL hamper to the basement….I'll take from there…as soon as the knee agrees….

Hell when ya get old, ain't it….


----------



## CFrye

Beka, sounds like things are moving right along (no pun intended). 
Already have the land, well, power and septic. Just need a house and storm shelter. "Just" you know, pocket change stuff. Insert eye roll emoji.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, sounds like we need one of those barn-raisin' get togethers. We'll put Marty in charge.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry has been started..waiting on the washer to finish up…then load up the dryer. Plywood panel has been cut for the bottom of that troublesome box…

May have to glue in the splines, first…THEN connect the sides to each other….rebate for the lid to sit in is done..


----------



## bandit571

hmm..Foundations? Fairly good at those…

Frame a house? BTDT….Might still know what I'm doing…

Roofs? I'll set up a lawn chair and a cooler of beer…I don't do roofs. Period. Trusses? can do layouts..

Laundry is NOW in the dryer…picking dried glue off me fingers….will take the camera along when the dryer is done..

CUSSING was involved…box has been glued up, and is sitting in a forest of clamps at this very moment..


----------



## bandit571

laundry is done…cussing subsided….forest of clamps..









Kind of rough…since I only had 2 hands to work with…9 clamps, 4 sides, 4 splines, 1 plywood bottom panel….









A bottle of glue and a small brush…









Even broke one of the splines…and had to glue it back together….let this mess sit at LEAST a day….maybe 2…before them clamps come off…and a clean up can begin..


----------



## ssnvet

Contractor wrapped up siding the north wall and building the lean-to in three days…










I regraded under the lean-to with sand and what little gravel I had on site and stuffed my tractor implements under it. From left to right… log splitter, super-sucker, snow blower, York Rake.



















I wish I had made it about 6" deeper, but it will work well enough as is.

When I get around to it, I'll frame in and side the end walls and rig up some type of curtain on the open back.

Purpose is to get the implements out of the weather and out of the barn. Lot's of space to play with in the barn now. Thinking about pouring concrete floors and working on making it mouse-proof next year.


----------



## ssnvet

I tried to grease the skids to illuminate speed bumps and keep the contractor moving… one thing I banged out for him were the braces. This might even qualify as woodworking, though it's only two sticks :^)




























Lumber is 4×4 nom fir. The hole spacing is different at top and bottom as I have a 3" wide doubled up 2×10 header, so I wanted the lags centered in the sticks. Since the post is 4×4 PT, I went with equal spacing on that end. Hardware is 3/8×4.5" long lags with washers…

Actually had two woodworking firsts for this one…. first time using Forstner bits to cut on an angled stick, and first time working in my shop at 5 a.m. :^p

The "right" way would have been to tilt the drill press table, but my lock nut is all bound up and I have never been able to get the darn thing to rotate.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, barn raisin' get-together sounds fantastic! Sandra's straw bale building has reignited my desire for one of those! I'm researching floor plans.

Matt, chewing on a toothpick can be considered woodworking. Your operation is several steps above that. Take the win! You'll have that extra space filled up in no time. 


Bandit, fancy splined box is coming along!


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh nice Matt! it always ends up just a smidge shorter than you want it!

Getting the basement and the living room painted up in prep for pictures to be taken later this week. House will go on the market at that point. We still have some picking up and cleaning to do, but it is mostly done.

My shop isn't anywhere near packed. I'm still not even sure how to pack it. I may end up moving/packing it after the movers finish the house and the garage.

alright, back to work.


----------



## bandit571

On a whim…on a Monday…decided to see IF that Dremel Contour Sander even had the right "contour" to sand the beads on those splines…it actually did….had to make my own "sleeve" to wrap around it ( 220 grit..) and…it even worked…..emboldened…decided to bevel the lid…Next time I go to the shop, I'll remember to take the camera along…

Then hauled a load of dry work clothes back upstairs….one step at a time…


----------



## bandit571

Dremel Contour Sander..?









Wanted it to sand the splines better..









Waiting to see what sort of hardware this will get….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Does this count as wood working? I had to cut and split the logs.









I've got about $200 worth of hardwood sitting on the saw for Christmas projects. I'll be able to get into that after the early fall rush ends. Lots of running around right now. I'll have some time between Halloween and Deer Season to get to work on the projects.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Does this count as wood working? I had to cut and split the logs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got about $200 worth of hardwood sitting on the saw for Christmas projects. I ll be able to get into that after the early fall rush ends. Lots of running around right now. I ll have some time between Halloween and Deer Season to get to work on the projects.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…now that Monday is safely out of the way..

1/2pound bacon, diced
1/2pound spuds, shredded (hash browns?)
Garlic Butter, Onion Powder, Italian Seasonings, fresh ground black pepper…

Fry up in a skillet, until all happy happy…then add a few eggs, and scramble them in..

Scoop a bit into a bowl, cover in shredded cheese….Brunch is served.


----------



## Gene01

07:50 is too early for brunch. But I'll take your left overs, later.
Working on a miter saw bench. 8' X 2' 3" X 3/4' Melamine covered particle board. That stuff is heavy!!! 
Should be done in an hour, or so. Then I gotta cut and install another one 36'X 60". Over a salvaged 1950s kitchen sink base cabinet. When that's done, I can start reassembling the Jointech Saw train and router table on my Shopsmith. Likely be doing some serious woodwork by 11/1….I hope.


----------



## controlfreak

Gene, there is always something to do before you can get to starting what you plan to do.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, there is always something to do before you can get to starting what you plan to do.
> 
> - controlfreak


So true.


----------



## bandit571

Usually known as "Honey-do Lists"

Morning to ya….3rd Wednesday of the month, means it is Pay Day! Fun begins AFTER I get back fromKnee Rehab this morning. Pills have been taken ( Breakfast #1?) Car payment is made, Car Insurance has been paid…

Boss wants to go shopping, later…..which just about shoots the rest of the day…..as I also have stuff to go out and shop for…

Box has been sanded and stained…film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## rhybeka

I love looking at building codes…says no one ever! And city zoning on top of that! Yeeeesh!


----------



## bandit571

Not sure about this lid….this MIGHT be the "Front" of the box…









Looks a bit better than this view?









As for an end view?










We at least have feet installed..









No slide, Clyde. Hardware bought and bent..









Still not real happy with the lid….may try a different sort of lid? Hmmmm.

Sanded, planed, and stained….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….clouding up, getting ready to rain a bit, today….

Roofing crew is SUPPOSED to be here Saturday morning….been saying that for the last 2 weeks, hmmm, we'll see.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, what if you put a bead all the way around the lid to compliment the spline beads?


----------



## bandit571

Lid was giving off a "Casket" vibe…tossed it out…had a couple resaw planks…..









New 3/8" thick lid is in the clamps….and, since it is a FLAT lid ( a Flat top?) say good bye to that ugly rebate..









So..we'll see how things fit up tomorrow or Saturday….

Old lid was a bit too thick…and did NOT fit into the rebate very well…...best to change it to something better….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY, is it not? 2 Garage sales today…then I think that the season will be over….until next Spring…


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday….










This weeks news…. Light switches are obsolete. You now have to be able to download and run apps on a Blue Toothe enabled phone to program the lights… and they turn themselves on and off with motion sensors and timers.


----------



## bandit571

Everybody must be out watching the games…..3 yard sales…nada..stopped at the overpriced Restore store…10 blade pack of hacksaw blades =$5…..tube of silicone caulk..$3…and a screwdriver..









called a Witherby Model 7344, Made in England = $6.95

All because I went out to get the Morning Paper.

Sun came out..it even warmed up to 55 degrees outside…Roofing crew was a No-Show…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….anyone to home? Pills and Coffee cakes for Breakfast….waiting to see what the Boss has in mind for today.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Bandit! Morning All!

Spent the weekend packing, cleaning, and getting pics taken and prepping for our open house next weekend. We have a laundry list of things to do, some not able to be done until Friday. We did visit some houses on Friday and they were all no-go's. Waiting to see what goes contingent tonight/tomorrow and see what shakes out.

Lots of rain in the forecast here this week. Not sure what all will be getting done. :\


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…leave it at that…..have a Bucket Brigade to capture leaks in the ceilings

Roofer Rep stopped by the house to look at the roof…...yesterday….we'll see how it goes…


----------



## Gene01

Had a nice family brunch type picnic out among the saguaros, yesterday. cheesy eggs, chorrizo, bacon and mom's cinnamon rolls. Perfect weather for it. Mid 80s and abundant sunshine. 
Today, it's back to shop organization. Almost done with that! We'll be in production mode in just a few weeks…hopefully.


----------



## controlfreak

Got rid of the 6 1/8" jointer on Friday and was only able to get into the shop on Sunday afternoon to start moving things around to make use of the extra room. Need to rearrange some shelves in an attempt to add another lumber rack. Who knows, it may even give me a spot for the future tool cabinet.


----------



## bandit571

Kitchen has a Bucket Brigade…









Lower one is sitting on top of the fridge…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..too damn early…will need a nap later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, your tolerance of an inept landlord far exceeds that of anyone else I know. I'd be on the phone (or better yet, email for a paper trail) with the county and/or city about the rental dwelling condition the landlord has decided is acceptable.


----------



## controlfreak

I agree yeti, you would think he could get a guy to put some flex seal on the leaks until the roof gets replaced. at a minimum.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Do I need to pay landlord a visit?


----------



## bandit571

Landlord is the one getting the roof done….contractor he picked out seems to be the problem….I can't fix a ceiling, as long as the roof above it leaks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, but he picked a cheap contractor because *he's* cheap. It's very obvious his lack of spending is more important than your comfort and safety as evidenced by his actions.


----------



## rhybeka

Welp, our house is on the market - open house is on Sat. and the realtor believes there will be showings Sat and Sun so we will have to make ourselves scarce. Even scarier is if we get an offer that's remotely acceptable we have to figure out what plan B is since we don't have another house lined up. Could be a fun few weeks.


----------



## bandit571

Roofers? No show again.

Laundry Detail? Done.

We have a place in town called 2 G's….he uses a huge fuel oil tank that was converted to a wood burning smoker…He makes a South Carolina style BBQ…..and also does a mean Catfish fillet…









With cornbread, Fries, and Coleslaw ( that he also makes, BTW) of course, IF you want a beer to wash it all down with…YOU have to supply that…LUNCH!

Maybe an hour of shoptime today….Both hinges are installed on the box…but not on the lid…why?









Ooops….Repair has been made, waiting on the glue to cure….

May have to sit out on the porch, tomorrow…have a box arriving via UPS….have to watch out for them Porch Pirates that seem to follow Buster Brown's truck around this town….


----------



## Gene01

Darn you, Bandit! I just drooled all over the key board. Love me some catfish and hush puppies.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Knee Rehab completed this morning….McD's for Breakfast #2…Breakfast #1 was pills.

No sign of a Roofing Crew this morning…burning daylight.

Waiting to see what the Boss has in mind for today…..I need a nap.


----------



## rhybeka

Slow Friday! Morning all


----------



## controlfreak

Maybe Snoopy will show soon.

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## bandit571

Rain all day long, today…mid 50s….drain on the kitchen sink sprung a leak, repaired now.

Sitting around, resting the knee, keeping an eye out for Buster Brown to show up….

At least it IS a Friday….I can even remember ( way back when..?) when it being FRIDAY meant something good…now? Just another day..


----------



## rhybeka

have a meeting at 1:30 which will be fine and gunning to get some more stuff done before therapy tonight. House cleaner is coming after 5 and then we have to be neat until after the showing tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Snoopy was found sleeping on the job….

But we all know what day it is…


----------



## controlfreak

That's better!


----------



## bandit571

Buster Brown has indeed stopped by….hope he didn't hurt himself carrying this box…









Half the weight was in bobble-wrap…..7 planes from a Mr. Gene Howe….and all I have to do is…









Rehab and ship this #4 plane back to him….might take a day or 2?

And a very HUGE THANK YOU!!!! to Gene…


----------



## CFrye

^^^NICE!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….50 cloudy, ugly degrees outside this morning….

Boss bought a NEW bed frame..and wants to switch things around..old one has a few "issues"....Then I'll see about getting a little box done….before any Plane rehab can get started…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, has your landlord fixed the roof, yet?


----------



## bandit571

Nope…

And…we had to fix the drain on the Kitchen sink…..ourselves.

Tain't the Landlord paying for the new roof…Insurance is footing that bill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Saturday All. Sean and I just went to trick or treating on main street in our little town. All the businesses gave out candy. Then we went to Walmart and I got fixings for chili and beer. Seems we got all we need. Liam and Cindy left for the varsity soccer district tournament. He didn't play varsity all year, but was asked to come and be on the bench for the tourney. I'm thinking it will take a miracle for him to play, but at least he got asked. Then he has a DATE to hang out with a girl afterward. Omg.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Brats on a George Foreman Grill…for brunch.

Old bed frame is heading out to the fire pit….to be cut up and burned. Makita Sawsall to do a lot of the tear down/demo. Bedroom is being "De-Bugged" at the moment…..New bed, afterwards.

Gene: Your No. 4 is almost ready to ship out….I need to sharpen the iron a bit better….unless you have a preferred way. Have to save the UPS box, to get the address for the trip back..


----------



## bandit571

PIP…1st coat of Shellac has been brushed on…









As for Gene's No. 4 Stanley…









Swung around to show the shavings…









Just about ready to go?


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all ! Could use some input… one of the houses we are looking at possibly buying currently has a bulldog/bengal cat breeder living in it. The outbuilding they use for kenneling the dogs is awesome space but we are worried about how we get the smell out after the animals are moved. Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## GaryC

Just a quick stop-by and confession. I have been feeding a small buck in the woods behind me. I decided I would put a mineral block out there. It was too big and heavy for me to get it over the fence so I decided to cut it into smaller pieces. I did it on the Jet 18" bandsaw. Forgot and left part of it sitting on the saw. I now have to buy a $429 table for the saw. Don't do that….


----------



## bandit571

^ 3,2,1….Ooooops.


----------



## HamS

Hey friends, just stoping in to see what condition my condition is in.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, at first I thought you were talking about the grandkids. Nevermind.

Beka, I got nothin' for ya. You're referring to the kennels, right? Not the house itself?

*GARY*! OK, I won't do that, unless I forget…

*HAM!*

Took Napoleon to see my Mom for his 5th birthday today. He got kisses. Dislocated a knee on the ride home. I guess he was excited to get out of the house. All better now.


----------



## rhybeka

Think I forgot to click post last night.

@Gary ouch!

@Candy Julie noticed just about every room in the house had a window open as well. We didn't notice a smell there but there was an air purifier in one spot. I was talking about the dog kennel barns though. That's where it is the worst. Julie couldn't even go in, and at the price point we can't afford to be ripping up flooring and drywall ourselves. I think we might ask the sellers if they will be remediating any of it when they move. They are moving out of state from what our realtor said.


----------



## controlfreak

Beka, Only thing that comes to mind is several real good cleanings for the floor and 3' up the wall with TSP followed up with floating bleach over it. If that knocks it down enough then maybe put a sealer over it.


----------



## rhybeka

I figured it should be something we should be able to mediate with bleach/cleaners/primer and time…it's just coming up quick on winter here in OH so good weather is extremely limited, and pet smells isn't something we want to be stuck with when the house is shut up.

Just found out my cousins wife passed away from complications of COVID last night. I can't even imagine what he's going through. They just finished building/moving into a brand new house last month.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? leave it at that….


----------



## ssnvet

*Gary….* 
Evoporust?

*Ham….*
We've been holding down the fort, so yeah, yeah…. oh yeah… that's what condition your condition is in. :^p

*Beka…*
Paint interior walls and ceiling with Killz (the oil based stuff works the best). It seals in the smells. If there's a concrete floor, possibly paint that with epoxy floor paint.

Two of my 4 morning appointments at the new construction site stood me up. GC says he still has a path for on-time completion, but with only 5 weeks left, I aint seein' it.


----------



## CFrye

> Think I forgot to click post last night.
> - rhybeka


I hate it when that happens!


----------



## bandit571

Box is all packed up…will drop it off at the Post Office after Knee Rehab in the morning…

Gene: There WILL be a "surprise" when you get in past all them Wall E World baggies….

been too much going on today….knee is complaining…time for the Ice bag….


----------



## rhybeka

Yup - post was still here when I just checked this machine. Whoops!

@Matt will do! I have a full 5 gal bucket of Kilz and about 2.5 left in another that would work great for the job. I don't think your GC is very good at math or time management XD

we were going to put an offer in at asking this evening, but our realtor found out from the selling realtor there was an offer put in yesterday/today that they countered. If the buyer doesn't counter by tomorrow evening at six, they would be willing to entertain our offer. So we wait, and hope. The property has enough going on it it could either be really wrong or really right.

Visitation is on Sat. so probably no house visits.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, sorry about the loss. I second the tsp/bleach and kilz. 
What's up Ham?
Gary, so salt is bad for cast iron eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I'm about 3/4 done with making flooring. The last wood I'll need will be finished drying in the kiln tonight. I laid some flooring out that I produced tonight to see what it will look like.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool Bill


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…at least it isn't a Monday Morning…...there were too many clueless drivers on the road, yesterday…

Knee rehab in a bit, then a stop at the Post Office….after that? Up to the Boss….


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill - The floor looks sharp. The shaper is earning its keep.

Gene - Is your bandsaw table cracked, warped, rusted, or a combination of the three?


----------



## Gene01

> Bill - The floor looks sharp. The shaper is earning its keep.
> 
> Gene - Is your bandsaw table cracked, warped, rusted, or a combination of the three?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, my band saw is just fine. What made you ask?


----------



## bandit571

Those 2 Craftsman rabbet planes are now done..









and..









have to decide which plane to do next…


----------



## DonBroussard

> Gene - Is your bandsaw table cracked, warped, rusted, or a combination of the three?
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Don, my band saw is just fine. What made you ask?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Just being stupid again. My head said Gary but my fingers typed Gene.

Gary - Is your bandsaw table cracked, warped, rusted, or a combination of the three?


----------



## DonBroussard

> Gene - Is your bandsaw table cracked, warped, rusted, or a combination of the three?
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Don, my band saw is just fine. What made you ask?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Just being stupid again. My head said Gary but my fingers typed Gene.

Gary - Is your bandsaw table cracked, warped, rusted, or a combination of the three?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka a enzymatic cleaner then a ozone generator will finish off the smell.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, sorry for your (and your cousin's) loss.

Bill, flooring sample looks cool! Will the different hardnesses of the woods cause any wear problems down the road?

Don, I believe Nannette wanted you to build one of these…


----------



## DonBroussard

> Don, I believe Nannette wanted you to build one of these…
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I don't remember her saying that . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, that project would be great for you to do over the winter. I am sure Jim would share the plans.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning all! 


> I don't remember her saying that . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


She pointed one out to you on FaceBook a while back. Isn't that the same as saying 'Will you build one for me?'
LOL

Monte, I have no doubt that Jim would share if asked. I've got many more projects on my To Do List to be done before that though.


----------



## bandit571

That Ash Gazebo Table, that sat out IN the Gazebo all summer long…is now back in the house..









A bit dirty, dusty…didn't feel like have snow land on it…top still looks like new..









No cracks, at least….Table has been cleaned up, and "Table-napped" by the Boss…she thought it will be better than an old plant stand beside her chair, to use as a Lamp/End Table…..has a full length drawer that works very nicely..









I might just have to build another Gazebo Table, next Spring…

Top of the Morning to ya, on this fine COLD (33 degrees!) sunny Camel Day….

2nd coat of varnish to brush onto a small box….then back to Plane Rehab 101…..Legs get a follow-up ultra sound tomorrow morning, in Lima, OH…...last scheduled Knee Rehab will be this coming Friday…


----------



## bandit571

Picture of that box's new "Little Feet" 









And, a picture after the second coat of Clear Gloss Poly…









Waiting on THAT to dry…

Old SD card for this camera…fell apart ( worn out, maybe?) Had to go and buy a new card…these are the first from that new card.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the input all, but the house went to the other buyer. We found another ranch with a shop…but no craft room and the wife says it 'feels small'. /sigh/ a fine line between too picky and just right there is.

@Don I think Izzy Swan also has a version of this table. looks pretty cool!


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I think everyone is in favor of you building one of those tables.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, it's a sellers market right now. Buying is tough. In my area most houses only last about a week on the market. Many people are willing to pay stupid amounts over the value to buy. Hard to compete with that.


----------



## Gene01

A little over a year ago, we sold our place in the mountains for $237K. We bought this place last August for $132K. Today, this place is valued at $221K. At least, that's what a realtor said he could get for it. Regardless, this is absolutely our last home. We ain't moving ever again!


----------



## controlfreak

To make a comparison Gene you may want to check the current value of the house you sold a year ago. It could be interesting.


----------



## bandit571

In the "Good News/Bad News" department:

Ultra sound on legs, a follow up. No blood Clots were found. No Baker's Cyst was found behind the knee…Hmmm

Legs WILL need therapy, though…Lymphedema. Then a follow up for that ( after more rehab) after the first of the year….

Need to contact the Knee Doctor, soon….about what he intends to do about this knee…

otherwise…Morning to ya..


----------



## bandit571

Gene: hopefully the Mailman didn't toss that box too far…..and it arrived in one piece…


----------



## Gene01

> Gene: hopefully the Mailman didn t toss that box too far…..and it arrived in one piece…
> 
> - bandit571


Got here safe and sound. As well they were packed, He coulda thrown it off the truck and, not hurt a thing. 
Thanks a bunch Mr. Newman!


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah, houses in this area aren't even lasting a week. We had a curb offer on ours the day after it went up in the "coming soon" category. Wife surprised me and put an offer in on that ranch. They have until noon today to do something with it. I don't have my hopes up as I'm pretty sure they had multiple other offers already.

We've got an apartment complex picked out to rent monthly, just have to figure out what to do about the rest of the stuff we need to store. I know the wife is struggling because nothing is going how she planned it - I keep telling her the best way to make God laugh is to tell him your plans. Probably not winning any brownie points even if it is the truth.

Debating on one last shop project - have a drawer for a friend that needs fixed that I got to once but it got broken again before I got it back to her. Honestly I think she just needs to trash the darn thing but not my decision to make. Need to finish putting the bandsaw back together anyway.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> A little over a year ago, we sold our place in the mountains for $237K. We bought this place last August for $132K. Today, this place is valued at $221K. At least, that s what a realtor said he could get for it. Regardless, this is absolutely our last home. We ain t moving ever again!
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yeah, real estate is crazy everywhere. Our neighbors next to our property up the road bought their place in '16 for $380K which was a pretty good deal at 4000sqft+ on over 13 acres with a couple barns. They're big into horses and have outgrown it so they put it on the market for $760K and it was pending in 72 hours. Our house is up 50% from what we paid and had we built what my wife wanted on our property in '18 (which I thought was too expensive), it would have been worth 80% more today than what we had in it. I'd like to buy a bigger parcel of land just for fruit trees and a really big garden but I'll have to wait for the bubble to burst first.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY…is it not?


----------



## rhybeka

our realtor and I have been texting in our group thread and the common theme is everybody else is putting in appraisal gaps - even just 3-5k.

We reverted to the building conversation for a hot minute s well and it's still way too expensive. Land is going up not down, and material cost may have gone down a bit but not enough. We talked about buying land and building a storage/apartment structure to live in for a few years while we built the house, but that's just way past what we want to pay and be able to pay off in 20 years. It's all extremely frustrating right now. Just trying to move forward with storage and such. now I also have to go search lumberjocks for all the threads about long term tool storage. Might have to move some of my hand tools into the apartment and get some practice.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We talked about buying land and building a storage/apartment structure to live in for a few years while we built the house, but that s just way past what we want to pay and be able to pay off in 20 years. It s all extremely frustrating right now.
> 
> - rhybeka


We thought breifly about doing the same. I've seen plenty of people (I suspect just couples) living in a 5th wheel camper while building a house, there's no way we could do that with kids in tow and my wife trying to work from home. I can put up a barn then run temporary power to it but only after getting a building permit for a residential structure and I suspect there's time limits on that. I'm also not one to gamble when we could have a return of obscenely priced lumber that would put construction of a fancy dog house out of budget. Your best bet for long term tool storage is lots of cosmoline or just WD-40 sprayed on every machined surface inside and out and removing belts & blades from everything too.


----------



## ssnvet

Unless you already own land to build on or a second house, selling your house in this market is of no advantage.

You'll make a premium, and then pay even more when you buy the replacement.

My philosophy on any big sale/purchase is to always have time on your side, if at all possible. Being rushed costs money. And whenever I hear tell of houses selling in 24 hours, all I can think is that the realtor talked you into listing it too low and you left $25-50K sitting on the table.

The only ones winning in this housing market are the realtors… they get their cut regardless and can sell your house in the blink of an eye…. if you let them.


----------



## controlfreak

If you want to gamble you could sell your house and rent as Yeti was saying several in his area have done. Selling, moving expenses & commissions will start eating into the profit on day one. So you have to ask how far will it go down? When do you buy back in? What will interest rates be then?

When Covid made the stock market dive I was pissed I didn't take all my money out before it did. It would have been a mistake and instead I put more money in at the low point and have done well and more than recovered.


----------



## bandit571

Actually heard from the roofers, today…..had a fellow stop by to get things started….apparently we are on the "to-do list" starting next week. got moved up from#4 to #1 job. Fellow was check where all the roof leaks are….and we even found more leaks…..

Have finished Knee Rehab, for now….Cost? $4K….Next Tuesday they will start on Lymphedema Therapy…...always something.

May have someone here over the weekend to seal up the worse of the leaks…in the roof…we'll see…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, if it were high traffic like our hallway, it might wear unevenly and some of the soft woods would wear more, but in our bedroom where we normally have bare feet, i think it will be fine.


----------



## northwoodsman

I live just north of Dallas in one of the burbs. People are listing houses for $20K-$40K more than they should be and people are offering $5K to $25K over that. My neighbors 3 doors down listed their house in August and had 16 showings on day one and 6 offers the same day. This is very common in my area. People are including "resume" letters complete with a family bio and family photo's with the offers trying to persuade sellers to choose them over anyone else. It's crazy. Our HOA gets letters and posts them on our community Facebook page from buyers who are looking for houses in our neighborhood. Our next door neighbors want to downsize to a smaller house in our neighborhood and sent a letter to all the homeowners whom had houses that were in the size range that they were looking for in our neighborhood. The downside is that a lot of offers fall through at the very last minute before closing because the loan ratios are too high and people don't qualify because they don't have cash to make up the difference. Just because you have a dozen people fighting for a house at $650K, if the appraiser thinks this current market is overrated and only appraises the house at $500K, the bank is only going to loan you 80% of that ($400K) so now you have to come up with a $250K down payment. Buyers generally have to create of "must have's", "would like to have's", and most importantly a budget. In this market stick with the "must have's" and the budget. If you can find a house with the "would like to have's" consider it a bonus.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I've talked to my realtor about the discrepancies between what folks are willing to pay vs. appraised value and it's apparently burned quite a few people in this hectic market. If someone has the cash to make up the difference without being fiscally irresponsible to their primary obligations then more power to them. What worries me is the people who can beg, borrow and steal to get that super sized downpayment for a market inflated house and then can't maintain savings contributions for their or their kids future.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, if it were high traffic like our hallway, it might wear unevenly and some of the soft woods would wear more, but in our bedroom where we normally have bare feet, i think it will be fine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good point.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Called the city cops this morning…...there are a pair of large stray dogs running loose in this neighborhood….we have a Momma Cat and 2 kittens outside…..those dogs just killed the kittens. White PitBull and a Huskie….cops are out looking for them now….

Cops have the dogs, now….owner is getting cited.

Morning is NOT off to a good start…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Had to fix a closet shelf right off the bat, this morning…


----------



## diverlloyd

We are going to go on the polar express train ride tonight, it will be fun. Hopefully the little one likes it.
Bandit piss poor animal owners are the worst.


----------



## northwoodsman

Sorry to hear about the kittens bandit. I hope the owners got cited good. My neighbor got bit by a dog on a leash last weekend while he was standing in his front yard. Three days later his leg was still bleeding and his doctor told him he needed to verify that the dog did not have rabies. He went to the owners house who live at the end of his block and they looked out the window but wouldn't come to the door. The people have 4 dogs and they walk the same route every day and everyone knows that they have 4 dogs, two brown, a grey one, and a black and white one. They have pictures of them posted all over Facebook as well. He walked back home and called animal control. They showed up about 15 minutes later at the owners house and they claimed that they only had 2 dogs. Animal control then went to my neighbors house and he provided video from his security camera not only from the incident but for the previous 4 days of them walking the dogs past his house. Animal control went back to the owners house and waited for the police to show up. An hour later the dog owner was at my neighbors house banging on his door and threatening him. Once again everything is on camera and the police are called back. These people still won't provide the dogs or proof of rabies shots so now my neighbor has to undergo rabies treatment and he will have a pretty substantial lawsuit filed against them by Wednesday. Why do people have to be such jerks?


----------



## donnybob

I'd like to text/speak/ email someone who owns a Rockwell Delta 10" 34-335 tilting arbor saw, just to answer some questions. The 35 and higher models have enough difference that it really has to be that model.
My email is [email protected], just so I don't clutter this site further.
Thanks 
Don Lewis


----------



## bandit571

A guy from the Roofing Crew stopped by this evening….with ladder on his truck. Seeings how it was DARK outside, he still went up the ladder, with flashlight, to see what all there needs to be done ON the roof….I think the "Plan" is for them to start tomorrow? We'll see…..

Had the knee on ice, this evening….kicking back and watched a couple videos from I********************ani Furniture….


----------



## Gene01

All the bench tops are installed. Finally got all but one tool and supply cabinets filled organized and labeled. us old farts need visual reminders to find stuff. Still got the router cabinet to do. Sooner than later, my join tech/Shopsmith AKA the Frankensmith, will be reassembled. Still trying to get a dust chute assembled for the Bosch SCMS. That thing does make a lot of sawdust. And, since it's on a bench and against a wall, dust collection is a must. If things proceed apace, I should be in full operation within 2 weeks. It's been a long, slow and tortured 13 months since we started insulating this tin can of a shop. But, I can see the end.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday..leave it at that….uuuuummmm….zzzzzzzz..


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, Gene!!

Yeah… my wife had her eye on a property that was at the tippy top of our budget and we pushed it into uncomfortable territory just to put a 'competitive' offer in….and still didn't win because the winning bid could actually pay the appraisal cost out of pocket or something crazy like that. I think our major hurdle at this point is storage is going to cost an arm, leg and eyeball every month on top of apartment rent and there's no value. I've told the wife we should just rent for six months and see what happens. I really hate having all of this up in the air and no solid plan.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-all…

Finished the lean-to end walls and will call it good for this winter. I have a spot rough wired to put a light and outlet under it, but have higher priorities for this fall.

Here's what it looks like…


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt looks great! much better than my lean-to looks 

Thinking about having another shop built but not sure how to best heat/cool it since it'll be 2x the first shop. Ugh. I wish I wouldn't be doing this again so soon!


----------



## Gene01

Lookin' good, Matt.
Beka, I can empathize! About 14 months ago, we lucked out and found the place we're now in. Took almost 6 weeks of steady looking. Our requirements were that it had to be at least an acre with a decent sized shop and it had to be rural. About ran our agent ragged. we made offers on several but lost them for one reason or another. We had cash but, that didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Have one more plane to keep up, but…









This is the Stanley No. 5-1/2c all rehabbed up….Will start on the last one, tomorrow, after they rehab me…a Stanley No. 6c….then they are all done…

No sign of a roofing crew, today….unless they were Ghosts…


----------



## controlfreak

Real estate is so crazy. Had a customer that bid on a house and lost to someone out of state that bought it sight unseen. When they got there they didn't like it so they surrendered several thousand dollars of earnest money.


----------



## Gene01

Steve, that may not be a Sweetheart but, it's sure sweet looking.


----------



## rhybeka

@CF it's amazing to me that people can do that like the money doesn't matter. Appraisal gaps are the bane of my wifes' existence right now since it's like handing cash over. We don't have a lot to spare and some of these folks do some crazy stuff.

We put a bid in on a place last night that surprised me. it's a two story home - we wanted a ranch but there's not many of those to begin with. It's got great space - for now I'll have to settle for a third car garage bay if we win it. there were 13 other offers at the time we put ours in so we made ours as attractive as we could and are leaving it up to God. I have another job interview tomorrow I think I may like which is exciting. Today I get my mouth half deep cleaned and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## bandit571

Lymphedema Therapy this morning….Seeing the Knee Doctor Thursday…

have a FREE Veteran's Day Breakfast tomorrow morning to go to…

otherwise, just the "Same old-same old"


----------



## controlfreak

I hear the best offers are not just the highest but the ones that can close right away, cash with no appraisal that the bank can reject. That leaves the inspection as the only stumbling block. Of course we all can't swing that with the market at all time highs.


----------



## bandit571

All the supplies for the new roof have been delivered….20 squares worth. Landlord has 2 houses here, mine and the one across the alley from me…BOTH are to get new roofs….

Compression sock is on the left leg…unable to get the same sized one on the right leg ( too fat) will see how it goes from there…Knee Doctor app. is Thursday…Knee has NEVER had an MRI on it, since I fell…..

Leg Rehab tomorrow, after Free Breakfast…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Real estate is so crazy. Had a customer that bid on a house and lost to someone out of state that bought it sight unseen. When they got there they didn t like it so they surrendered several thousand dollars of earnest money.
> 
> - controlfreak


Is this now or was this a while ago you were selling?

Mom talked to a neighbor at the beach this spring when we were down there, lots of people buying vacation homes sight unseen too. I thought I found a good deal on a house 5 streets east of Grandma's, turns out it was just a vacant 50'x130' lot for $600K.


----------



## rhybeka

Well, the dentist went well, job interview felt good but I'll know if I made it to the second round next week…house bid not so much…. the sellers apparently went behind their realtors back when he was countering with us and accepted a cash offer no inspection for less than our offer was with inspection. It seems we may have dodged a bullet but it doesn't feel that way. We are back to apartment hunting


----------



## controlfreak

> Real estate is so crazy. Had a customer that bid on a house and lost to someone out of state that bought it sight unseen. When they got there they didn t like it so they surrendered several thousand dollars of earnest money.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Is this now or was this a while ago you were selling?
> 
> Mom talked to a neighbor at the beach this spring when we were down there, lots of people buying vacation homes sight unseen too. I thought I found a good deal on a house 5 streets east of Grandma s, turns out it was just a vacant 50×130 lot for $600K.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Not me but about a month ago. They also had two pre approved offers on their house (selling) where at closing the bank chimed in and said "uh, no they are not pre approved anymore". The first time no earnest money but the second time the paperwork had it covered. Third time went through for more than the first two. Go figure.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - it's pretty darn crazy in real estate right now. We have a drop dead date of Dec. 1st to find a house. We got more info on the house we lost and believe there was dirty politics/prejudice involved…nothing that can be proved but stings nonetheless.

We really don't want to go to an apartment if we don't have to. Got some more places to see that are all over the map out here (even one that would put me closer to Bandit! XD ) so we'll see. I've asked the wife to prioritize me going to house viewings or cleaning up/packing the shop and the back yard. I know what I'd rather be doing XD

I don't want to start disassembling tools before I absolutely have to. I don't have any cosmoline either - but I think a good coat or five of paste wax should do it? So many unknowns right now.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Don't go towards Marysville ….HONDA housing market;((

Maybe try out in West Jefferson?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Knee Doctor Follow-up this morning…..

All the supplies needed for the new roof have been delivered…waiting on the crew…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit there's at least one house on the list on 68 outside of Bellefontaine. It's finally come down to our price range and I may see if I can bring along some folks to get other pairs of eyes on it since it's lasted this long. The market in West Jeff/London is slim pickings. I think there might be one house on the list if not two? they are very high priced. I think there's some homes in Springfield, Marysville, and Delaware on the short list but I've left order of how much she wants them to the wife.

Good luck to your roofers - not sure when the rain is supposed to start.


----------



## bandit571

Knee Doctor: Numb Right knee…Drain Right Knee….Cortizone shot…Bandaid…"have a nice day"

Blames all the issues in the back of that leg on the Spinal Stenosis Lumbar….wants me to go see a Spine Specialist….BTDT 10 years ago…

VERY windy outside, right now…Clouding up like it might storm after a bit…Bucket Brigade is in place and ready for action….

Have the rusty backsaw to rehab next….came with that little Millers Falls No. 1816 Mitre Box….intend to re-shape the handle a bit…after that, we'll see..

Roofers? No-Show-No-call….

Done with rehabs on me until next Tuesday morning…Lymphedema treatments…


----------



## controlfreak

Hoping my fourth Grandchild arrives today, if not it is going to be a long day and night for my daughter.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Roofers? No-Show-No-call….
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like your landlord/his insurance agent is going to run out of excuses eventually, it seems apparent no one is coming. . . . . ever.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

43 clear and SUNNY degrees outside…..about 30 degrees too cold, for me…


----------



## Gene01

Come on out, Bandit. It's 52° @ 08:00. And, it'll be 87° this afternoon.


----------



## controlfreak

New Granddaughter arrived this morning 7lbs. 6 oz. all are doing well. It's a beautiful day!


----------



## bandit571

^ Congrats. Grandpa!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations CF, and welcome to the newest future Lumberjock!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks… Happy Friday.










Congrats CF and best wishes for the new parents.

Talk about circle of life…I'm off to a funeral for a friends wife today. I didn't really know her, but I've known both the husband and the son for years. She always struck me as a humble, modest and quiet soul.

Daily drama at work continues…
Electrical engineer's plan was done prior to frame design and the column mounted sirens and strobe lights are way too low, due to the thickness of the girders above the columns and our pallet racking. All needs to be re-designed and the electrician is on site waiting for revised plans.


----------



## controlfreak

> Daily drama at work continues…
> Electrical engineer s plan was done prior to frame design and the column mounted sirens and strobe lights are way too low, due to the thickness of the girders above the columns and our pallet racking. All needs to be re-designed and the electrician is on site waiting for revised plans.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


If these are wall mounted fire alarm strobes the entire lens must be located between 80" and 96" AFF unless the ceiling is to low. In that event it may be mounted 6" below ceiling.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats to PawPaw CF and to the parents. Glad to hear all is well with mother and child.


----------



## bandit571

Roofers up-date: THEY'RE HERE! On the roof and working…re-roof…tear off the bad, and replace…

Dogs are NOT amused…..


----------



## bandit571

18 November….number 49…waiting to see where the Boss wants to go out to eat at…

may just hand her 49 pennies…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beka , realtors absolutely stereo type customers. They will tell you that it's only from the economic perspective, but they are lying through their teeth. They definitely try to keep "certain people" in "certain neighborhoods". In my opinion if we all lived together we would understand each other more with less conflict.

Rant over


----------



## Redoak49

Bandit…..my advice is to see the spine specialist and at least get xrays or CT and figure out what is going on. Back of the leg pain can be from S1 or S2 vertebrae. Much can change in 10 years and will get worse with time.

What is my opinion worth? Probably, not much but I have had my back looked at by very good spine specialists and learned a lot but nothing to make me 19 again. At our age, we need to take care of it the best way possible.


----------



## bandit571

40+ years of driving Forklifts…top 5 discs and the bottom 5 discs…Spinal Stenosis at both ends…..flares upnow and then…sometimes for a day, sometimes for a month…

Knee is feeling a LOT better….leg cramps is all….

Roofers got the south side of the house back to the sheathing, then added the membrane and new drip edges,,,

Roof over the west side (Kitchen) was done the same….they had to add a few new bits of sheathing…..membrane is installed…they say they will be back tomorrow to shingle the roof….North side will need to be done…too…

2 man crew…

Will update, tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrrr…..









Not a good start to this morning….Roofing crew is supposed to show up today, to lay shingles….

34 mostly cloudy degrees outside….Time to go and hibernate…


----------



## bandit571

Roofer got here about…noonish…been laying shingle ever since…..All that nasty white crap has since been melted off…


----------



## BB1

> Roofer got here about…noonish…been laying shingle ever since…..All that nasty white crap has since been melted off…
> 
> - bandit571


Have read of all the issues and delays - hope it can be completed today!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys and gals! Been so busy with work and and then making flooring for the house. I'm nearing the end of the flooring project, then I get to install it. Now I'm out of town with my son for a soccer tournament. We ate some dinner in our room and Liam said this chair is not very comfortable. 5 minutes later…


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gene01

Teenagers can sleep anywhere!


----------



## bandit571

34 breezy, SNOWY degrees outside….YUCK! And..it is trying to stick….









as seen through my window….depressing, ain't it..









Trying to stick..

I think I'll just stay inside, today….


----------



## miketo

I've been a World Championship Sleeper ever since I was a kid. Any place, any time, any position, nine+ hours a day if I can swing it. It may not be a super power but it comes close.


----------



## controlfreak

Sleep, its over rated. 5 I may be a little tired, 6 just right, 7 I over slept. Gives me some me time while the wife is sawing wood. Haven't set an alarm in over a decade. Of course I don't count anytime in the recliner because I am never sure how long I was out.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I can agree to an extent.

We got lucky and had our most recent bid accepted, so as long as the inspection goes well, we'll be homeowners again. We are both hopeful that part is really done with as we hated having to spend so much time looking at houses! The wife figured out we drove ~800 miles looking at the ~10-15 houses we looked at in person. Most were 40-60 miles outside of town. While this is all good news…it now means I really have to get my butt in gear and get my shop packed! Still don't have anywhere to go with it though until we close move in 30 days.

@CF Congrats on the new grand baby!


----------



## bandit571

Still snow flurrying around here….BAH, Humbug!

20+mph winds around here…can feel a very COLD breeze going through the Kitchen….might be the lack of any insulation in the ceiling?

Is it Spring…YET?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday? Leave it at that…sitting around, waiting on snow to melt…..pills taken…waiting to see IF the roofers show up, today….


----------



## ssnvet

> If these are wall mounted fire alarm strobes the entire lens must be located between 80" and 96" AFF unless the ceiling is to low. In that event it may be mounted 6" below ceiling.
> - controlfreak


They are above 96", but will be obscured by pallet racking that is to be installed.

I'm going to have to let the designer, electrician and the project manager figure it out. I've found that whenever I but my nose into this stuff, it tends to create confusion. This is part of their contract, I'll sit on the sidelines and watch.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt don't forget your popcorn! XD

@Bandit roofers there yet?

think it's time for some toast and coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Roofers showed up at 10:00 this morning…..dropping bundles of shingles on the roof, making the whole house shake…

They SHOULD have the next 3 days to get the roof finished up…before the weather turns bad…again..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit was going to say - it's supposed to rain on Thursday. Hopefully they can get it all done!

Got a call back from movers last night - have to wait until today to get the quote back. I'm sure it will hurt. They are going to move my shop though, lumber and all. thankfully we are moving early enough I can get the racks off the walls and things like that once it's all moved.

Time to get moving on the day! a few busy ones ahead!


----------



## bandit571

Rain/snow has been moved up to tomorrow…..THEN nice until the weekend..

Morning to ya…..

Lymphedema treatment done….both breakfasts are too. Waiting to see when the crew shows up, again…


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats beka on the house.


----------



## bandit571

Crew showed up at 1030hrs…and are still working away, other than a lunch break….3 in the crew.

Uncle Charles was having a field day today….0430 wake up…then hit again while I am trying to drive the Equinox home….all in the right leg…from hip to the toes….second time around, just the toes. Not a fun day…

And NOW the Boss is going through all the Real Estate ads/listings…..


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, for roofers they show up at the crack of noon don't they.


----------



## bandit571

50 mile drive TO the Job Site. Takes them a while to get here. From Dayton, OH.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks DL!

Better late than never!

think we've got the movers lined up so stuff is starting to fall into place  wish me luck on tomorrows job interview!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well maybe we will find one now beka.


----------



## rhybeka

@DL I wouldn't recommend selling your current place until you have one line up. That was major extra stress we didn't need.

It took a perspective shift for us to start looking at 'not forever' homes. This one may be able to evolve into a forever home, but it's at least got decent bones, and if we decide to build in 5 years or so, we can still sell it for what we put into it most likely.

Movers are going to move my lumber and my shop, which is more stress off my mind. I'm still on the hook to get all of the stuff disassembled and packed though. Trying to see if we can swing another Husky rolling unit since my stuff will live in the garage for a few years - would be nice to have it's own place. I'll have to get some french cleats up on the walls for the plane/saw/drill tills.


----------



## northwoodsman

I live in an area where we get roofs replaced often because of hail. I have had my house for 18 years and I'm on roof #4. In my neighborhood the houses start at around 2,800 ft., most are very tall two stories, and most roofs have 20 or more "planes" which makes for a lot of drip edge, valleys, and ridge cap. The crews start between 6:30 a.m. and 8:00 a.m. depending on the season and are always done between 5:00 and 6:00 p.m. They always finish in one day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I live in an area where we get roofs replaced often because of hail. I have had my house for 18 years and I m on roof #4. In my neighborhood the houses start at around 2,800 ft., most are very tall two stories, and most roofs have 20 or more "planes" which makes for a lot of drip edge, valleys, and ridge cap. The crews start between 6:30 a.m. and 8:00 a.m. depending on the season and are always done between 5:00 and 6:00 p.m. They always finish in one day.
> 
> - northwoodsman


We have the same thing in my neighborhood, the road side of the roofs have unnecessarily complicated roof lines for the sake of faux architecture that's just inviting more leaks. The guys almost always get it done in a day and there's an army of 20+ guys at 5:30am stripping shingles from a 10/12 roof. We bought our house in '18, it was built in '04 and due for roof #2 which, thankfully, we got covered under the PO's insurance before closing.


----------



## bandit571

There's been just 2 or 3 guys working.

Main roof is 90% done, now. 6 small roofs to do yet….ridge vents, too.

BAD wake-up call from Uncle Charles, this morning….took a long time to "walk that off".....is cramps in a shin a thing?

IF the crew follows the pattern of the last few days…they'll start around…10ish….and work until dark….with a Lunch break at BK…..


----------



## ssnvet

Moring all…

Got a new toy (err… tool) at work.










It measures up to 400' with 1/16" precision. We're going to use it to layout and install 120 sections of warehouse racking in the new factory addition.

I was on site yesterday and tested it out, measuring the inside length… 356' 2"

I checked the architects CAD we used for our layout, and it shows 356' 2"

Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## Gene01

That's pretty nifty, Matt.


----------



## bandit571

Roof is NOW done. They had run out of shingles, and had to get another batch…last bundle is going down by flashlight. They also picked up a nail in the tire on their work truck…..which is why I have been parking out front, on the street.

The house next door, is also getting a new roof by this crew…they already have the low slope over the garage stripped and new membrane put down…

Tonic & Gin…seems to help fight Uncle Charles…and yes, I have already had a banana..or 2…

Will see how the roof looks in the morning, when I can SEE it…


----------



## rad457

*Tonic & Gin…seems to help fight Uncle Charles…and yes, I have already had a banana..or 2…*

I was told Magnesium ? Used to get cramps in my calf's, one pill a week solved the problem, Irish Whiskey reserved for any other aches and pains


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Andre! Got the booster shot yesterday and, my arm is a bit sore. As good a reason for a few tastes of Jameson's as any. Normally, I don't need a reason, though.


----------



## Redoak49

Bandit-- you might want to look up how spinal stenosis can cause leg cramps.. Back problems can cause all kinds of leg and hip problems.


----------



## controlfreak

> Moring all…
> 
> Got a new toy (err… tool) at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It measures up to 400 with 1/16" precision. We re going to use it to layout and install 120 sections of warehouse racking in the new factory addition.
> 
> I was on site yesterday and tested it out, measuring the inside length… 356 2"
> 
> I checked the architects CAD we used for our layout, and it shows 356 2"
> 
> Not too shabby, eh?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I had one of those. I to this day don't know if I set it down and forgot or if somebody slipped into my truck and made off with it. I need to get another. It made it real easy to get dimensions in large plants. One time it bit me though, I set it on the floor to get my ceiling height but failed to notice it had landed on a pipe below the roof deck. I ended up with a lift that was too short to make it all the way up.


----------



## controlfreak

> Roof is NOW done.
> - bandit571


Well at least it didn't take long.

Now, how about that kitchen ceiling? Keep the heat on your landlord Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills and a Sausage Breakfast Bowl for Breakfast.

Compression stockings on both lower legs…making me go Pee way to much….also leads to Uncle Charles showing up.

Tonic & Gin seems to have helped…as does a Fish Oil pill.

have dealt with Spinal Stenosis, both in the neck and the first 5 discs lumbar, since the late 90s…..Been treated for it, therapy didn't do a whole lot….and I would rather NOT go under the knife.

Roof is done! Area around the house has been cleaned up, dumpster filled…Crew will be back today..to work on the landlord's other house, across the alley….maybe.

Stay tuned..


----------



## Redoak49

Bandit - there are many other treatments than the knife. I would rather not go under the knife but my lumbar back was so bad that I risked some bad consequences. My lumbar area is fused and have problems in other areas of my back. My pain management and I discuss potential treatments. I have gotten some injections which have helped.

My suggestion is to see a pain management doctor and at least discuss option. From reading all your posts about health issues, it may not be easy to find an option. Good Luck

For those who say they will never have back surgery, when your back pain and lifestyle are bad enough you will consider it.


----------



## rhybeka

glad they got your roof done, Bandit!

@Matt - those are neat - we have one as well for measuring house rooms and such 

Appears we may be saying goodbye to Lily today. She's been sick and I got her into the vet last night. They took blood and started her on a treatment plan for pancreatitis. Got a call this morning she's in acute kidney failure. The vet she usually sees came out of surgery and looked at her blood results and called me. I asked her what was best for her - to let her go or to try and fight it - he told me her numbers are so bad the prognosis is not good, and it would be best to let her go. I don't want her in any more pain for any longer than necessary. Hug your pups for me - never know when something is going to take them.


----------



## bandit571

Fazoli's for Lunch!


----------



## PCDub

ah… Beka… so sorry to hear…


----------



## bandit571

Sorry to hear this…first Jack..and now Lily…maybe wait until you've settled into the new place..then see about a new pup?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a F R I D A Y is it not?

30 dark and cloudy degrees outside this morning…..have an 0800 app. for leg therapy….then see how today goes along…


----------



## controlfreak

Beka, so sorry to hear about Lilly.


----------



## CFrye

RIP Lily :_( 
((((Beka))))


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry beka will give mine extra cuddles today if she allows it.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… so sorry to hear about Lilly. Saying a prayer for strength and comfort.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all. it was just a big shock. I know she was a pain in the arse at points but so loved. Our new house is across the street from the Union Co. humane society but I'm taking some time off from dogs…might foster for a beagle rescue now that I have breed experience XD I may volunteer at the humane society. Will see what it looks like once we get settled and spring rolls around. I think the backyard fence will need some work as well!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear about Lily, Beka. It's never easy to lose a four legged friend.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…32 sunny degrees outside….might try to hide out in the shop later…


----------



## rhybeka

I've had the heat going in the shop since about 8:30 am - but I've been running all over town for errands and such. Got home, sat down, and promptly dozed off!


----------



## rad457

Don't ya just hate it when you make a Stair stringer and forget to add in the last step


----------



## bandit571

Managed about 2 hours IN the shop…Laundry Detail, too.

Planks were cut, a bit of plywood, too. one panel for a lid is sitting in the clamps right now…got the first of 8 corners done….









7 more to do. Instead of one large box…am now making two smaller ones…









Need to start up a blob, I guess?


----------



## diverlloyd

Does hitting some pie dough with a wood rolling pin count as wood working? If so I will be doing wood work here in a little bit.


----------



## bandit571

Other 3 corners of the first of 2 boxes …done…









Hand cut finger joints, BTW….

Am now working my way down through a Tonic & Gin…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….30 very SUNNY degrees outside….on a Monday morning….leave it at that…


----------



## bandit571

Ah yes, Monday Morning SPAM…..sorry, already had Breakfast, this morning.

Flagged and Blocked…..


----------



## rhybeka

yikes!

Nice job Bandit!

thankful I went with French cleat storage - none of it has to stay!  New owners more than likely won't be using the shop for more than glorified storage but that's up to them… I need to get out to the shop and bust down the rest of the miter saw stand and the drill press stand.


----------



## controlfreak

It took me forever to click on all those links…...and to buy a new non-infected computer.


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, How do you layout hand cut finger joints? Divider, marking knife, by measure?


----------



## bandit571

I use the chisel that will be doing the chopping..









Start out on both edges, and "step off" towards the middle…so it all depends on what size chisel you are going to use….I was using a Stanley No. 5002, 6mm.


----------



## bandit571

Took a 1/2 load of Laundry to the shop, this evening….checked the plywood bottom for square…...it wasn't…one long edge was tapered…..it is NOW parallel to the other edge, AND square to the ends. I also cut the plywood bottom for the second box, was I had things set up. Have the fenced #79 set up to plow a rebate, tomorrow.

need to set up the Stanley #45 tomorrow….have a few grooves to plough, for the lid's panel to sit in…may set up both 45s…one for the groove, one for the tongue to fit in the groove…

Gin & Tonic for a Night cap….

18 more posts until I hit 30,000….whoooppeee…


----------



## Gene01

That's 29,902 posts loaded with some great info, Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…leg therapy in a little whiles…too dang early in the morning….Time for pills and maybe Breakfast #2


----------



## rhybeka

#tooearlyformath #gladGenediditforme

/drags in/ /yawns/ /flops into a chair/ Morning.


----------



## bandit571

20 clear and almost sunny (too early) degrees outside,,,,trash can hauled to the curb, Trash Day.


----------



## bandit571

I did manage to get this squared up, last night…









Craftsman #79 is all set up…waiting to get a wee bit of use…


----------



## bandit571

On the way to Therapy on the leg….traffic light at Williams and North Main….although it had turned green for Williams St. I didn't pull out, just yet…..as a North bound Semi ( doing about 45 in a 35) was going on through, regardless of having the RED light facing him….seems to be a red light runner there about…once a week..

Warmed up to a SUNNY 33 degrees outside.


----------



## controlfreak

> traffic light at Williams and North Main….although it had turned green for Williams St. I didn t pull out, just yet…..as a North bound Semi ( doing about 45 in a 35) was going on through, regardless of having the RED light facing him….seems to be a red light runner there about…once a week..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I told my son "when that light turns green you don't go until you have looked both ways". I am sure I got a eyeroll. The very next block the car in front of me started at the green and I said "Holy S***" He looked up to see the car get t-boned and spin 360 degrees in the air. We then went to provide aid to the injured elderly woman. To this day I promise he looks both ways at a green light before going.


----------



## bandit571

Well, there was a bit of Karma…as that speedy semi HAD to stop at the next light….there was a car blocking his path…and me in the right turn lane to keep him there…question being…WHERE was the Bellefontaine city cops at?

Supper was smoked sausage, rice with cheese and hot sauce…two Snack cakes for dessert and now a Tonic & Gin…


----------



## bandit571

And….this should about do it….took how long to reach 30,000 posts?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, was a bad day today? BP= 232 /149….time to hit the clonidine…recheck coming up in a little bit…


----------



## bandit571

recheck…216/98….will recheck again in 30 minutes…letting the pills work for awhile..


----------



## rhybeka

just came home from a haircut and got blown past enough it startled me - my guess is he was going 60-70 in a 35. yikes! there was still plenty of traffic out so I hope he slowed down.

time for a four day weekend to start!


----------



## bandit571

3rd check (2nd pill) 154/80…within range of "normal" will try again after awhile..


----------



## Gene01

When we moved from the mountains to Tucson, I disassembled my Jointech sawtrain from the Shopsmith it was on. It's been in pieces , on the shop floor since. The original manual is long gone. Now that the new shop is in a semi organized state, it's time to reassemble that monster I call the FrankenSmith. After weeks of research and head scratching (my memory isn't what it once was) i began the reassembling task. It's all been T&E. It's similar to the Incra Tablesaw fence and router system. But, lots more parts! Yesterday, I got all the tables installed and ready for the router. Today it'll be alignments and final tightening. Then, it's on to installing the fence mecanisms. We should be fully operational by the weekend. I'm not quite ecstatic but, damned happy!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Wednesday folks… and since I probably won't be on-line tomorrow….


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya….one hour IN the shop, this morning…Film at 2300 hrs..even worked up a sweat!

BP update: 128/81…I guess that is the one thing normal about me….


----------



## CFrye

> Bandit, I told my son "when that light turns green you don t go until you have looked both ways". I am sure I got a eyeroll. The very next block the car in front of me started at the green and I said "Holy S***" He looked up to see the car get t-boned and spin 360 degrees in the air. We then went to provide aid to the injured elderly woman. To this day I promise he looks both ways at a green light before going.
> 
> - controlfreak


That's one heck of a visual aid CF!


----------



## bandit571

Leg Therapy got cut short today….still having issues with the BP spikes…

Took the Boss to Krogers to pay a few bills…on the way back home…3 County Mounties were "working" a 2 car T-bone …..County road 200 meets County Road 18…...and not in a good way.


----------



## Gene01

Last week we saw a T bone accident on a 4 lane divided highway. But, I think the guy that got T boned was in trouble as soon as he crossed the median.


----------



## Gene01

Just got a commission for another rifle case…FROM TOKYO!!!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations Gene! Your reputation has spread!


----------



## Gene01

> Congratulations Gene! Your reputation has spread!
> 
> - CFrye


Who knows, Candy. Although, I won't even attempt to compete with those Japanese craftsmen! I can hold my own with Home Depot, though.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy thanksgiving my friends. We are in Branson for the holiday and will be joined by my parents and sister and her family tomorrow.
I've been preparing to install hardwood in the bedroom. I may be installing flooring early next week.
Gene, that's amazing about the rifle case.


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Thanksgiving folks! Kind of subdued here. Only child close enough to share the day with is at the in-laws today. Rather than forcing two events in one day we thought it best to have another Thanksgiving on Saturday. I don't want to stress out that new Grand daughter, and today was the original due date.

I have rebuilt the Grill, fixed the porch heater and put out Christmas decorations. If I could only sneak out to the shop but that's not going to happen. Thankful for all I have, family and friends.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy thanksgiving to all of you all.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Thanksgiving y'all. I got to spend some time with Mom yesterday. The nursing home has recently opened up to inside visitors. Lots of hugs


----------



## Gene01

We went "whole hog"...well, whole beef, in this instance. Our sons were committed to Thanksgiving with their respective spouse's families. So, our meal consisted of grilled burgers and sweet potato fries. We did have all the trimmings, though…onions, pickles and, cheese. Christmas will be our biggie, this year. The wife has bribed our sons with a menu of prime rib and lobster!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Black Friday is in full swing, today…

Woke up to a dusting of snow on the ground…yuck.


----------



## bandit571

Have found the answer to those BP spikes this week…..was missing ONE of the BP MEDS…..I have two to take every morning…apparently was missing out on one…..confused it with another med…

happens when one gets a bit older, I think?

Took a while…finally reach 30,000 posts!.....almost 11 years in the making…


----------



## BB1

Bandit - glad you found the cause of the elevated BP. Those were some really high readings.


----------



## Gene01

Got an email from the gentleman in Tokyo who wanted a rifle case made for his 97 Y.O father's piece. Seems his dad has fallen seriously ill. He put the project on hold. Says he'll get back with me in January.. Takes a little pressure off. There are still 3 end tables, a jewelry box and a.vanity to keep me busy.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….28 cloudy degrees outside….Breakfast #1 ( correct pills, this time) and Breakfast #2 (Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl) have been completed…


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  On our second family meal of the weekend. I think it's about nap time!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..35 CLOUDY degrees outside…Correct pills have been taken, may see about 2nd Breakfast after a bit…


----------



## GaryC

Matt, sorry for the slow response. I"m going to replace the table. Kinda pricy at $429 but, I cant stand looking at that thing


----------



## bandit571

A little bit of shop time this evening….got cut short by Uncle Charles cramping up the toes in the left foot..BADLY.

One box is ready for hinges..









And box #2 got off to a decent start…









lay out toys, and the first pins were laid out…

Cut a lid off?









Didn't turn out too hateful..









Was a little of this, tonight..









A little bit of that…









May have been working a bit too hard,,for a Sunday?


----------



## ssnvet

> menu of prime rib and lobster!
> - Gene Howe


let me fix that for you….. prime rib and lobstah :^)

Call Taylor Lobster in Kittery Maine to get them shipped live from the distributor. Be prepared to see your wallet get skinny though, as prices are way up this year. We used to buy em for $3.50 a pound off the dock a couple years ago. Over $9 now.


----------



## Gene01

> menu of prime rib and lobster!
> - Gene Howe
> 
> let me fix that for you….. prime rib and lobstah :^)
> 
> Call Taylor Lobster in Kittery Maine to get them shipped live from the distributor. Be prepared to see your wallet get skinny though, as prices are way up this year. We used to buy em for $3.50 a pound off the dock a couple years ago. Over $9 now.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Wow! Might be meatloaf and canned salmon.


----------



## GaryC

Haven't done this in a long time…. Curley Maple died black going in a box for a granddaughter, Box made of padauk.


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. that looks really cool. Using die to accentuate the curly figure reminds me of the tips and tricks our old friend Charles Neil would share.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lookin good, Gary!


----------



## bandit571

Loooonnngg, busy day….long road trip, rained all the live long day….then stopped at Menard's on the way home…three trips around the store, looking for items on a list..then getting yelled at by the Boss for getting the wrong sizes…..even though Menard's did NOT carry those sizes….trying to drive from west-side of Sidney, OH to the east side…too many drivers with a "Dodgem Mentality" finally get to Quincy, OH….only to be stopped by a 120 car unit freight train…doing 5mph through town….

BTW 1/2 way to the Doctor's office over near Minster, OH. Low Tire Pressure alarm comes up….so, instead of going straight home…I had to go to the Chevy Dealer in Bellefontaine. Then wait around while they plugged a small leak in the tire…$11.80 counting Tax…

No shoptime today…other than a few pictures taken…

NEED a Nap, now…

Who is that strange Stumpy guy? he new here? Even Gary showed up, today…


----------



## ssnvet

Big push to beat the winter weather at our construction site. They poured two massive concrete slabs for our 4 loading docks and roll off container spot, as well as small slabs for the pre-cast stairs going up to the emergency exits.

Picked up and rigged into position our new (refurbished) foam scrap bailer as well…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…might be rested up this morning? And, NO visits from Uncle Charles as a wake up….for once..

Waiting until this afternoon (if it warms up, outside) for the main Honey-do item…..hang 4 large tarps in the Gazebo to seal it off for the winter. Might try a little woodworking, until then?

Seems everyone around this house has things they want me to do,.....yet NEVER ask if there is something I NEED to do…


----------



## bandit571

90 minutes IN the shop, this morning…









2 corners done..









Through dovetails…takes a wee bit longer than Box joints…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…over slept my 0800 Leg Therapy Appointment….Uncle Charles is back…1st Breakfast is done (pills) will go and scrounge for 2nd Breakfast (FOOD!) in a little bit.

BTW…..this IS a…. F R I D A Y !, is it not?

38 mostly cloudy degrees outside the window…might get to the 50s later today? Indian Summer in December…in OHIO..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Bandit!

Looks good, Matt! How long do the slabs have to cure?? Seems like everything is a race with Mother Nature at this time of Year :\

Wife surprised me with a budget for shop #2 this morning at breakfast so I'm nosing around. I get to go bigger (I hope) but I have to make sure it will stay in the easements and see what changes have to be made to fit it onto the property. Plus I have to figure in electrical and all of that. When heating/cooling a space, how do you account for lofted space?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….did NOT have a wake up call from Uncle Charles

Concrete Floors….need control joints cut the next day…then a sealer sprayed on….can be driven on in about 2 weeks…

Have done a LOT of Dock Leveler Pits….You place the concrete for a pad that is under the leveler…with rebar in the slab,,with rebar uprights around the edges….then form a 3 sided box that stop just under the bottom of the floor, so that when the floor is placed, it can got over the side walls of the pit…leaves no seams between the floor and the leveler..
We used to insulate the inside of the pit's walls, 2" thick foam boards set in before the back-fill and floor pours….just imagine doing this 40 times for one factory building…..

Might try for a bit of shoptime, today….we'll see…the only "fog" in the shop would be inside me head…outside the window, however it is 32 cloudy FOGGY degrees…..that is just starting to "lift"....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Need a holder for caulk, liquid nails and silicone. Had 12 tubes crammed in 2 drawers that I now need to put something else in. This is my solution. Holds 20 tubes.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice WB! I've been tossing something like that around myself. I built a French cleat box/shelf thing for my spray paint cans this summer but those stupidly long tubes are tough.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice WB! I ve been tossing something like that around myself. I built a French cleat box/shelf thing for my spray paint cans this summer but those stupidly long tubes are tough.
> 
> - rhybeka


Thanks. Here is idea for your paint cans.


----------



## Gene01

While not as nice and,rugged as WB's , Wal-Mart's clear plastic shoe holders work for me. Holds rattle cans as well as spray bottles.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene that's a good idea as well! Could it be screwed to the wall to make it vertical too?

Tossing around the idea of going conduit versus leaving the walls undone on the new shop. If I have the contractor do the insulation, it's spray foam and done at the factory. So I get the building air tight, but can't run electrical easily. If I don't have them do spray foam, I can cut my cost a bit and do batt insulation after electrical, but then I'm also DIYing all of that again, but in the middle of winter most likely. blargh. All I want to do is build some LEGO display storage! XD


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday


----------



## bandit571

Monday? Leave it at that…..Morning to ya..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> @Gene that s a good idea as well! Could it be screwed to the wall to make it vertical too?
> 
> Tossing around the idea of going conduit versus leaving the walls undone on the new shop. If I have the contractor do the insulation, it s spray foam and done at the factory. So I get the building air tight, but can t run electrical easily. If I don t have them do spray foam, I can cut my cost a bit and do batt insulation after electrical, but then I m also DIYing all of that again, but in the middle of winter most likely. blargh. All I want to do is build some LEGO display storage! XD
> 
> - rhybeka


I'd go external on electrical and use conduit. This way you can change or add a circuit easily.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka have you looked at building a metal building or trying to buy a building in a box? I don't think building in a box will deliver it to you but it should give you some pricing ideas.

We bought a over stock pallet that had a rowing machine on it but missing the wooden rails the whole thing connects to. It's two pieces of oak with a metal cap,some holes drilled in it and a cut out for the machine to mount to. The oak looks to be 6/4×2"or maybe 3" about 6' long. They wanted $700 plus shipping and my wife said my prices are high.


----------



## Gene01

> @Gene that s a good idea as well! Could it be screwed to the wall to make it vertical too?
> 
> - rhybeka


Yes it can. It usually goes on a door. About 6' long and 2' wide. IIRC, there's 24 pockets.


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh! I was thinking of a large plastic box - I got it now  I have one of those shoe hangers in our closet for winter scarves/baklavas/gloves/etc. quite handy!

@DL I'm considering them - a pole barn kit from Lowes or Menards, but then I'd have to get a base put in and I'd still have to hire a crew to assemble it so cost wise I don't think I'd come out much ahead. I don't have an issue with metal buildings but I still have to insulate, etc. The municipal codes in the county I'm moving to say accessory structures (fences, patios, pergolas, sheds, detached garages, walls, etc) have to be under 1000 sq ft total - peaks can't be any hire than 15 ft and sheds alone are supposed to be 250 sq ft or less. anything over 200 sq feet has to be permitted so I don't know why they care if you call it a shed or a garage. /shrug/ Wife wants to wait until spring anyway. I'm not so keen on it but the window for doing digging or laying concrete pads for HVAC items is about closed.



> @Gene that s a good idea as well! Could it be screwed to the wall to make it vertical too?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Yes it can. It usually goes on a door. About 6 long and 2 wide. IIRC, there s 24 pockets.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka here is what I was looking at for prices. https://buildinginabox.org/shop-kits-and-prices


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….leg rehab done….maybe a bit of shoptime, after lunch?


----------



## bandit571

Beka…you lucky….Logan County? 100 sq ft is when we need a permit…..my front porch was 98 sqft, NO permit needed….

Mr. Motivation is trying to get me to head to the shop…waiting on a KFC Mashed Potato Bowl to settle through the system…..as I still can't run up the stairs to the "Little Boys Room"....

23 clear and DARK degrees outside….about 40 degrees too cold for me….

Bellefontaine FD had TWO LARGE garage fires last night…8 hrs of spraying water…


----------



## bandit571

Shop time done…sore between the shoulder blades,,,toes wanting to cramp…2 hours…photos in a little bit..


----------



## bandit571

Photos? Photos? Ok..









Hinged and Brassed….









Latched and Brassed…and the insides?









Insert fitted for the plane, and all it's parts..









Need to get a finish on these two…









Soon…but not tonight…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….26 cloudy degrees outside, with a light dusting of white crap (snow being a 4-letter word)

Pills for breakfast #1, may wait until Brunch for anything else…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I need you to build a blade box so I can copy it XD I still have to build a box for my plow plane 

@DL it would be an option if I could reconfigure it. I'm thinking the slim side may need to be the one facing the driveway, not the long side. I finally got an electrician to come out sometime next week to give us a quote on what that will look like so I should know how much of my budget will be eaten up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got heat up and working in Mother's shop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya!
Need to go and check on the dryers in the basement…both the one with the clothes, and..









have to remember to leave the lids open..









lets them air out a little better..


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, WB!

are they dry, Bandit?

TGIF! Starting the day with no internet. Hotspotted my phone so I can take a 7:30 meeting. I'll be glad to go back to when PTO means PTO.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….boxes are dry…will try some label work later, today…leg therapy in a little bit.

45 bright and sunny degrees outside…Indian Summer is here, for a week…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, I see you didn't preserve the Roman numerals.


----------



## ssnvet

The company I work for has done very well this year (despite many obstacles) and the big cheese surprised us with an unexpected bonus. So with my lovely wife's blessing (after allocating the lion's share for more mundane purposes) I indulged myself with something I've always wanted…. a Kennedy box…


























All of the old-timey real-deal machinists I've had the pleasure of working with have had one of these on their bench and I've come to appreciate keeping one's precision measuring tools and gage blocks well organized. But these things cost a king's ransom new. After stalking for some time, I scored this one on eBay and it's in great shape.

Now for the fun part… filling it up :^)


----------



## DonBroussard

> Bandit, I see you didn t preserve the Roman numerals.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene-I had to look back to see what Roman numerals you were talking about. You crack me up!


----------



## bandit571

These?


----------



## Gene01

Nice score, Matt! 
There now, Bandit. How else can you tell which is which?
Don!!! How y'all been keepin? Have you heard from Dave lately. Sure miss him.


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW….


----------



## bandit571

Thinking about using the bottom of these 2 labels…









Work-in-Progress….

Currently, a repair guy for the kitchen ceiling is working on a patch…


----------



## CFrye

> Got heat up and working in Mother s shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Oooo Ahhh 
The caution tape reminds me of building the She Shed. Some how the roof sheathing didn't always perfectly align with the roof trusses. So I used a sharpie to write "DO NOT STEP" on the few unsupported corners. It kept me safe. My sister was visiting and saw it. She got off the roof and wouldn't go up there again.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…kitchen ceiling is now patched up….first batch of mud, then taped…

Too dang early in the morning…..


----------



## bandit571

Temps have been dropping outside..down to 34 cloudy degrees outside….windier than a U.S Senator…Gazebo even tried to walk away…was even trying to hop over the fence…40+mph gusts…with steady 25 mph winds….supposed to calm down this evening….

Worked on labels, today…I thought about one of these 2…









And there printer came up with a 3rd option…









Also trying to get a label for the ends of the boxes…









With..or..without the model number…

We'll see how that turns out..


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya….where is everyone hiding at? Oh..it is a dreaded Monday, again? Leave it at that…


----------



## rhybeka

signed our lives away this morning and are now proud owners of a home in Marysville, OH. The power company was kind enough to come out and cut the power to the house as well since the previous owners moved it to their new home, and we'd yet to be able to figure out which one of the five?! local power companies serviced the home. Oh, and it won't be back on until tomorrow at the earliest. /slgh/.

Took measurements - plenty of room for a new 16×20ish shop. I'll have to play some with the measurements and see what insulation will cost. the base will be a bit more as there's more of a slope away from the garage/driveway than I realized.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations Beka!


----------



## bandit571

Grats, BEKA!....

Have had a bad headache all day long…and am very sore…..last night, was sleeping quite soundly…until sometime around 0400…got woke up by a "crash".....opened my eyes to find I am face to face with the floor beside the bed…the crash was me hitting the floor….have a nice knot on the forehead….both elbows with have bruises, knees are sore again…..face plant. Then while trying to stand up..Uncle Charles (horse) decides to help out, with leg cramps….

2nd coat of varnish is on the boxes….and a second label is applied to the underside of the lids…and that was it for shop time today…

That must have been one WILD dream…..


----------



## Gene01

Sounds good Beka! 
My DeWalt planer needed some attention to the Shelix cutters. Seems that some how a couple got broken between the old shop and this new one. It's a mystery! Got them changed, though. Now, I find that the dedicated planer DC has a bad switch. I think that the only tools that made the move unscathed were the pliers and screw drivers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, just throw a couple combination wrenches in the meter lugs to get you by until tomorrow, oh and make sure you pull them out before the power company shows up with a new meter, they can get unpleasant when they see that done. Make sure to use heavy rubber gloves too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Pay Day today, and the Boss wants to go shopping…NOW!

Be back later…


----------



## controlfreak

> Beka, just throw a couple combination wrenches in the meter lugs to get you by until tomorrow, oh and make sure you pull them out before the power company shows up with a new meter, they can get unpleasant when they see that done. Make sure to use heavy rubber gloves too.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


and turn off the main breaker to the house to limit arcing. It could make you jump if it pops. Also many utilities will not install a meter if it starts spinning when installed out of fear a heater or or burner could be left on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is bandit still talking to him self???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrads Beka, I need a dry kiln built after you build another shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keys to my new ride…


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice keys Marty.


----------



## bandit571

> Is bandit still talking to him self???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Somedays…..other times I even answer meself…blame that on the Guinness…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Congratulations Beka!
> 
> - CFrye


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Keys to my new ride…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Scooters have keys??


----------



## Gene01

Congrats on the Green Machine, Marty!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, face planting is no bueno!
Gene, damaged tools in move is no buena!
Congratulations Marty! Nice keys!


----------



## GaryC

got any scotch tape?


----------



## mojapitt

I think that's a duct tape repair Gary


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a tube of JB Weld?

Ears have been lowered, beard has been trimmed up a bit….and the Boss also got her hair done….

May have to take Beka along…there is a place here in town she just has to visit…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Rumour Control has it that this IS a FRIDAY! Pills for Breakfast…waiting on the sunshine to remove the frost off the windshield of the car…hate scrapping windows….


----------



## ssnvet

Howem peeps… and Happy Friday!


----------



## diverlloyd

New wooden handle.


----------



## bandit571

Booster Jabs this evening..the Boss and I both now have a hole in a shoulder. No reactions, yet,,,

A bowl of "New England Clam Chowdah and a Guinness for supper…

Gonna just kick back for the rest of the evening…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…shoulder is sore, today….Boss says her's is too. Will see how today goes along…have Laundry Detail, today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still unpacking boxes, ready to put the puzzle together. Woodland Mills furnishes everything except the log… I'm impressed


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did have a damaged battery box in the shipment, waiting for them to send me a new one…


----------



## CFrye

What a week! Sister and her husband visited from AZ. They helped get soooo much done around the homestead…
He/we tied down the RV, cleaned up the electricals, fixed the tilt mechanism on the bandsaw, helped patch the skirting on the RV (wrestling sheets of styrofoam on the windiest day of the week was a workout), took 3 truck loads to the dumpsters, burned a bunch of papers, boxes and a few cutoffs, rearranged and cleaned the shop (totally not done but a HUGE improvement), sorted out some tools to be sold, patched the shop roof, fixed that hinge in the RV that I couldn't get properly adjusted, AND rewired the RV speakers so I can watch DVDs inside without the sound going to the outside speakers! 
The weather was great, except the wind that one day. They did not need their arctic gear that they brought. Now. I just have to keep the momentum going…after I recover :-D


----------



## BB1

Candy - productive tired always feels good! Sounds like you all accomplished a lot.


----------



## CFrye

You're right BB, it does!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….was just puttering around, watching the washing machine..









A little woodworking got done…









And a Stanley No. 102 block plane got rehabbed…

Pills for 1st Breakfast, 2nd Breakfast was a Bacon Breakfast Bowl….

BP last night…148/77….not too bad…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I did have a damaged battery box in the shipment, waiting for them to send me a new one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Did you have to order it and wait? I ordered my Wood-Mizer on March 3rd this year and the projected build date wasn't until the middle of July. I got lucky and ended up picking it up May 21. I'm already forecasting needing (wanting) a bigger hydraulic mill that can be brought on site. I certainly don't need one yet but the lead time is 14 months for a hydraulic LT35 and by then, I'll likely maybe need one or just really want one. Loading big logs with ramps and a cant hook is getting old pretty quick!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you should have hollerd, I would have helped… when I get a minute…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BB, it was just a bit over a month from ordering and getting. I actually got it a couple of weeks sooner then I expected…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lil work outside, Lil work inside… Someday the 2 shall meet…..


----------



## mojapitt

I can't believe you're not done yet Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I can't believe you're not done yet Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm pacing myself…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I can't believe you're not done yet Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I m pacing myself…
> 
> - boxcarmarty


At what pace?? *Glacial???*


----------



## bandit571

Marty is moving at the Speed of Smell…..

BTW, Marty….how is Checkers doing these days?


----------



## boxcarmarty

When Checkers isn't fishing, she can be found in her chair sleeping…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you too, Checkers….Monday, leave it at that….Pills taken. 29 sunny degrees outside. 1st day of Winter, and it starts on a Monday, no less…..

Although Checkers MIGHT need a bigger chair….she does have to right idea.


----------



## GaryC

Don't think he quite has the hang of woodworking yet


----------



## bandit571

That's gonna leave a mark…DAMHIKT….


----------



## controlfreak

> Don t think he quite has the hang of woodworking yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


The tourniquet for a puncture wound makes me think that he hasn't mastered first aid either.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… I'm green with jealousy. Woodland Mills offer a lot of mill for pretty short money.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I struggled with the decision between Woodland Mills and Wood-Mizer for a while. The Wood-Mizer LX55 I finally settled on is almost identical in spec to the HM126 but priced just above (with the 14hp Kohler) the HM130. Made in the USA and resale value ultimately pushed me to the Wood-mizer, when inquiring about about a hydraulic LT35, the sales guy told me there's a few folks looking for almost new mills and he could sell mine for 35% more than I paid for it right now, that was promising but I'd be without for 12-14 months waiting for a new (bigger) one.


----------



## bandit571

Might try to meander SLOWLY to the shop, after a bit….might try to get a corner or 3 done?









We'll see…..sun is shining outside….coming in through the windows by this computer desk….have to wear a hat to keep from being blinded…


----------



## BB1

Fall semester is in the books with all grades submitted. Got back to the shop, working on some frames that I hope to donate to friends fundraising for St. Judes. All cut and now need to get them glued up. 
Sawdust making time is just what I needed.


----------



## bandit571

A phone arrived today, to replace my "old" phone…that Boost said will quit at the end of the year…..Craig spent the last hour getting the new phone all set up, and activated….

Shoptime might happen after Supper, this evening….a full trash can has been hauled up from the shop…will got to the fire pit later… waiting on the phone to finish charging up..from 55%...


----------



## bandit571

Too sore to head to the shop…have to sit and keep on eye on the fire pit, anyway….empty trash can was taken back to the shop….along with 3 handplanes….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I looked at the Wood Mizers, and a few others but chose the HM130max. I felt at 30 inches it was the best bang for the buck. I also bought the tooth set, sharpener, toe board, 10pk of blades, cover, and the spare parts kit…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe cut that sycamore that so many have hit


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found an hour or so to assemble a few more parts today after Dr. visits and drink a couple of beers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, maybe cut that sycamore that so many have hit
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got my eye on it…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Marty, maybe cut that sycamore that so many have hit
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I got my eye on it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well unless you eye has a laser beam you are going to have to fire up the mill and put some blade to it as some point. We ain't getting any younger here.

LOL


----------



## ssnvet

Well Wednesday is Friday for me this week as we're shutting down the factory Th & Fr.

So with that said, I'll be the first to wish all of yous guys and gals a very happy Christmas.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah merry Christmas to all of you if I'm not around this weekend.


----------



## controlfreak

This should be an interesting Christmas.

One son and his family have been stranded in Chicago with a failed steering rack in a Land Rover.

Another son lost power in his mountain condo due to 100 MPH wind and all the pipes in the unit above burst, and then thawed. Water was running through his ceiling for days.

My wife said if trouble comes in three's what's next? Well, the son with a wife and the three grand kids and dog were planning on staying with the in-laws, til they had a covid case confirmed. Oh my how things are changing. I feel like I am living through a Christmas vacation. Wife said it is Karma for what we did to her parents in Christmas past. We are rolling with it and can't wait to all be together.


----------



## CFrye

> Marty, maybe cut that sycamore that so many have hit
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I got my eye on it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


If he cuts down the sycamore there'll be nothing to stop the cars…unless he leaves a very tall stump!

Sounds awful CF! Hang in there!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## bandit571

Slept in this morning, not moving all that great, anyway. Will see how Laundry Detail goes after Lunch…

27 clear and sunny degrees outside the windows….and…no snow to be seen….supposed to be near 50 and Rain Friday…..I'll take that.

Happy Holidays, everybody!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, maybe cut that sycamore that so many have hit
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I got my eye on it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> If he cuts down the sycamore there ll be nothing to stop the cars…unless he leaves a very tall stump!
> 
> - CFrye


My street is a dead end now due to I-69, there is no more traffic…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> This should be an interesting Christmas.
> 
> One son and his family have been stranded in Chicago with a failed steering rack in a Land Rover.
> 
> Another son lost power in his mountain condo due to 100 MPH wind and all the pipes in the unit above burst, and then thawed. Water was running through his ceiling for days.
> 
> My wife said if trouble comes in three s what s next? Well, the son with a wife and the three grand kids and dog were planning on staying with the in-laws, til they had a covid case confirmed. Oh my how things are changing. I feel like I am living through a Christmas vacation. Wife said it is Karma for what we did to her parents in Christmas past. We are rolling with it and can t wait to all be together.
> 
> - controlfreak


Hopefully the three is true and all the bad stuff is gone.

The water from the ceiling, that stinks but it's someone else's insurance. The Land Rover, that's fairly predictable, mostly because it's a Land Rover. They're a lease only option as the planned obsolesence team has perfected the 37 month end of life cycles on several major systems. Covid's no fun either, hopefully symtoms are mild and gone quickly with no serious illness resulting.


----------



## controlfreak

> The Land Rover, that s fairly predictable, mostly because it s a Land Rover.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It didn't even make it a full year. He is back on the road and we will see them this afternoon. Things are looking up!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…30 partly cloudy degrees outside…about 35 degrees too cold for me….any temp below 60 degrees should be banned…maybe Congress could enact something?


----------



## bandit571

Getting a LOT of SPAM phone calls, using a "Spoofed" phone number….I just let it ring, they call the landline phone….all we usually use here at the house is the cell phones….

Warmed up a bit, now we are at 32 degrees, and the sun is actually starting to poke through the cloud cover….lots of blue sky overhead, now..

had to shut down the right side bowl of the Kitchen sink….threaded part of the drain has stripped, to where I can no longer connect the drain pipe to it….next payday, I'll get a new fitting…I know better than to have a Plumber do it, and send the Landlord the bill….


----------



## bandit571

2 glue-ups, today..









A lid for a box, and…









The box itself…..


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I had better write up a Blog about that little box?


----------



## rhybeka

Nice box, Bandit! 

three box trucks, eight guys, and we still weren't all the way moved. Dad came over and rented a 15' truck and we got the majority of it hauled up to the new house. There's still odds and ends left but nothing my truck can't handle. The new owners are chomping at the bit to get in the door - was going to give it over to them tonight when we finished but we couldn't get it all in the time we had to work before the truck had to go back. The rest will fit in my Silverado by hook or by crook, but it'll wait until after we gather with family and friends this weekend.

So far all of my shop fits in the garage and the 12×16 shed, but unable to use major power tools as there is only one circuit and it is being leveraged by two freezers. Electrician is coming to wire up a sub panel soon, but I need to have a building plan in place for the shop. Hopefully talking to a GC about that next week.

So yeah, that's my nutshell.  I hope you all have wonderful holidays and enjoy your time with family and friends!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's always fun when you get to plan a new shop! I was out at our property yesterday and moving stakes around as to where the rough house perimeter would be and how close the planned (my plan anyway) 30'x50'x14' barn/shop will be. My wife thinks it's too close to the house at just a hair under 40' but the only way I could stretch that is by making it smaller and that ain't gonna happen. I just need to figure out how to pay for everything now. If I could just build the barn and skip the house that would save a bunch of money but I can't get anyone else on board with that idea.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## controlfreak

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## bandit571

Season's Greetings! And Good Morning to y'all….!


----------



## mojapitt

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## DonBroussard

Best of Christmas wishes to y'all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## bandit571

Having China Grill today….late Lunch/early Supper? Door Dash to deliver.

Might see about some shop time, afterwards? Not much else is even open, today..


----------



## rad457

Chinese food last night with the Grangirls, Turkey in the oven and house smells real good


----------



## bandit571

Testing out some hinges, for a small box..









Decided to bring out a better pilot hole drill…









Goodell Pratt Co. No. 329, a 1917 model drill…..









Have a bunch of tiny screws to install…including the fancy latch…









Because I am NOT going to try my luck driving nails in this thing..


----------



## ssnvet

So I asks my wife what she wants for Christmas and she says "a lobstah pot".










We'll use it as an side table by the Adirondack chairs by the fire pit.

This turned out to be a cumbersome project as I had to resaw all the slats from some old twisted and split Maple cants. Webbing was hard to source until I found a commercial fisherman's supply warehouse in Portsmouth.

I put up more pics in the project post if anyone's interested.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Game night… Checkers is in her recliner with her bean bag…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….everybody survive the Holiday?

WalMart opened up a 0600 this morning….be a good place to avoid, today….


----------



## CFrye

I contacted a local auctioneer. He and 2 others came by Thursday to pick up a load of stuff I couldn't bring myself to toss (some of it actually good stuff too). Such as duplicate tools that had been up-graded, mechanics tools I will not use, furniture, etc… I down sized my hand saw collection and even parted with a few hand planes (Handyman, TwoTones). The stuff may make it into the next auction scheduled for 1/9/22. May not be until the next one. Slowly cleaning out, letting go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I contacted a local auctioneer. He and 2 others came by Thursday to pick up a load of stuff I couldn t bring myself to toss (some of it actually good stuff too). Such as duplicate tools that had been up-graded, mechanics tools I will not use, furniture, etc… I down sized my hand saw collection and even parted with a few hand planes (Handyman, TwoTones). The stuff may make it into the next auction scheduled for 1/9/22. May not be until the next one. Slowly cleaning out, letting go.
> 
> - CFrye


I feel ya on this. Been going through my Dad's stuff since his death in April. Some of that stuff I had to look up online or ask people what it was / is / does?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Gene01

> So I asks my wife what she wants for Christmas and she says "a lobstah pot".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll use it as an side table by the Adirondack chairs by the fire pit.
> 
> This turned out to be a cumbersome project as I had to resaw all the slats from some old twisted and split Maple cants. Webbing was hard to source until I found a commercial fisherman's supply warehouse in Portsmouth.
> 
> I put up more pics in the project post if anyone's interested.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Great job, Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great job Matt. At first I thought you guys were gonna catch dinner.


----------



## CFrye

> - woodbutcherbynight


That's my kinda recipe Gunny! *NO* cooking involved!


----------



## Gene01

Gunny's on a roll!


----------



## rad457

Kinda drastic for fiber intake?


----------



## bandit571

Kitchen drain is now fixed….ring on the old drain was split…and the smaller threaded part was cross-threaded…Had to go and buy a spanner wrench…to install the new drain…and the putty to seal it. Craig did most of the kneeling down, as my knee can't handle that.

Keeping tabs of Football games, at the moment….Taco Villa Chorizzo Breakfast Burrito for Brunch….size of my forearm=$6.50…....

Gunny is making John Wayne Paper?


----------



## ssnvet

Drove down to Kittery Point to see this one in person.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I contacted a local auctioneer. He and 2 others came by Thursday to pick up a load of stuff I couldn t bring myself to toss (some of it actually good stuff too). Such as duplicate tools that had been up-graded, mechanics tools I will not use, furniture, etc… I down sized my hand saw collection and even parted with a few hand planes (Handyman, TwoTones). The stuff may make it into the next auction scheduled for 1/9/22. May not be until the next one. Slowly cleaning out, letting go.
> 
> - CFrye


Hugs to ya Candy…..


----------



## CFrye

> - boxcarmarty


Hugs back atcha Marty!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Leave it at that…


----------



## rad457

Not sure I can, pushing -40 here this morning an need to restock firewood supply?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Brrrr! Keep that stuff up north okay?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Not sure I can, pushing -40 here this morning an need to restock firewood supply?
> 
> - Andre


60* here… jus sayin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Cooled off to 42 degrees around here…
PIP..








PIP #2..









Had a small ball pean hammer…head was always loose…worked on that tonight…Head was on bass-ackwards…kerf for the wedge wasn't big enough….went to cut a square of Ash to drive the handle out…only to find out, the dang machine was jammed up tight….lower blade guides had a chunk of "stuff" wedged in there. New wedge cut, better kerf for the wedge cut, head installed the correct way ( the inside of the eye is tapered,BTW) wedge driven in, and trimmed flush.

Working way too hard, for a Monday…


----------



## rad457

> Not sure I can, pushing -40 here this morning an need to restock firewood supply?
> 
> - Andre
> 
> 60* here… jus sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


1842 miles South an East, only about 30 hours drive

Scared to ask what Bandit going store in that Box, Melons?


----------



## bandit571

Have to build a lift out tray for it….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…38 drab and dreary, but dry degrees outside.


----------



## DonBroussard

73F here in south Louisiana. People in northern climes prepare cookies and milk for Santa. We were picking up branches and mowing the grass.


----------



## rad457

> 73F here in south Louisiana. People in northern climes prepare cookies and milk for Santa. We were picking up branches and mowing the grass.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I leave a Cognac, always gone in the morning and the Wife's Shortbread Cookies.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I'm sure many a curse was muttered under the breath on the making of that one. Nice job though! XD

We celebrated with family this past weekend, but we aren't exchanging gifts until next Sat. with so much going on, we haven't had a chance to shop or wrap for each other. We finally managed to get our last load from the old house to the new house done last Sunday. Yay!

We've been attempting to unpack and move things as close to their final spots as we can. I get to build a closet desk for my wfh space out of 2×4's the previous homeowners were kind enough to leave. going to top it with 1/2" MDF I brought in the last load (hopefully it's long enough), caulk it, and paint it white. I also need to drop an outlet into the closet for my technology and another lamp. the SO requested my dad's presence on that one. If I could wait on the electrician I would but that could be middle of January and I go back to work on Monday!

I hope you all had great times with friends and family over the holiday!

@Candy good on you! Jules sister is purging for their move to FL next spring and seems to think she needs to offload stuff to us and the nephew. We have no more room to put anything.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, "room" is the first thing to vanish!

Installers arrive in the am to, well, install the new garage door opener. 

BIL got 'The Call' Sunday evening. He immediately went to the Mayo in Phoenix and, yesterday, received a heart transplant! Sister talked to him on the phone today. He's doing great so far! She gets to see him in person tomorrow. We are so excited and thankful!


----------



## bandit571

Into a large skillet:
1 pound of bulk sausage
1 package of a Yellow Onion, Celery, carrot blend
Package of sliced Mushrooms
1/2 cup of instant rice
3 eggs

Fry in a bit of oil until the sausage is browned..add in the rest, with a little water(for the rice) and 1/2 a bottle of Guinness Baltimore Blonde…( one guess where the other half went)
Seasoned with Garlic Salt, Onion Powder, Ground Black Pepper…

Serve in a large bowl…Supper!


----------



## CFrye

Just heard from the installers. Rescheduled to next Wednesday. 
:-(


----------



## BB1

> Just heard from the installers. Rescheduled to next Wednesday.
> :-(
> 
> - CFrye


I hate it when there is a "plan" and then cancelation and delay.


----------



## Gene01

> Beka, "room" is the first thing to vanish!
> 
> Installers arrive in the am to, well, install the new garage door opener.
> 
> BIL got 'The Call' Sunday evening. He immediately went to the Mayo in Phoenix and, yesterday, received a heart transplant! Sister talked to him on the phone today. He's doing great so far! She gets to see him in person tomorrow. We are so excited and thankful!
> 
> - CFrye


Wow! Glad to hear he's doing well. How long was he on the list?


----------



## CFrye

Not long at all, relatively speaking, Gene, just a few months. BIL is only 56 years old and until 1 year ago was healthy.


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy 
Iam curious If you don't mind what were you quoted for installation charge. I had to replace my opener last spring and was planning on doing the installation myself. I had done the initial installation about 30 years ago. when they wanted to know if they were going to install it. i asked what they wanted for installation. When they quoted $50 I immediately scheduled them to do the installation. I definitely had better things to do with my time.


----------



## ssnvet

> Not long at all, relatively speaking, Gene, just a few months. BIL is only 56 years old and until 1 year ago was healthy.
> - CFrye


Wow… glad to hear he's doing well.

This scenario is quite frightening… and is one of the main reasons why I'm still playing hockey. Another one is that I find hanging out with people 25 years younger then me is "refreshing"... even if it hurts more and more each season to do so.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…40 drab and dreary, foggy degrees outside the windows..pills for breakfast….after that?


----------



## CFrye

> Candy
> Iam curious If you don t mind what were you quoted for installation charge. I had to replace my opener last spring and was planning on doing the installation myself. I had done the initial installation about 30 years ago. when they wanted to know if they were going to install it. i asked what they wanted for installation. When they quoted $50 I immediately scheduled them to do the installation. I definitely had better things to do with my time.
> 
> - johnstoneb


No problem Bruce. I purchased the opener at Lowe's and arranged installation through them. Cost $99. I got the video upgrade on the opener for an extra $20. Not sure if it'll work inside the metal building, but I figured whattheheck!

I checked AuctionZip website for my stuff. If you're curious, you can look around here=.
Only about 25% of the offerings are mine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Busy making cutting boards. Made a couple hundred table saw cuts and then it shot dust at me. Seems ripping all that lumber made curls instead of chips and blocked the dust port on the saw. So I cleaned out a full 30 gal trash bag of curls and dust. It was 70 here on Xmas day. Had to change out of the matching flannel pjs into shorts and flip flops.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't been able to work on the mill for a few days, may get a chance tomorrow to finish leveling the rails and set the carriage in place…


----------



## johnstoneb

Thank you Candy That is still cheap for an installation. I went with Overhead Door. The old one was an overhead door unit that lasted at least 30 years. The drive chain off the motor wore the teeth off the reduction gear and no parts were available. If the new one lasts that long I won't need another one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..bills to pay this morning, and pills to take..after that ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rails are squared and leveled, ready to receive the carriage as soon as a buddy brings his tractor over to set it. My Kubota will lift about 600 and some change, I estimate the carriage at about 800lbs. Maybe it's time to shop for a bigger tractor…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuuummmm


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## controlfreak

I hit the big 60 today, not sure how I feel about that but not much I can do but grin and bare it.


----------



## bandit571

The Boss hits the big 7-OH today….don't tell I said it….


----------



## Gene01

> The Boss hits the big 7-OH today….don t tell I said it….
> 
> - bandit571


Robbed the cradle, huh?


----------



## bandit571

And…next May, I'll turn 69….
No bandsaw, no problemski..









We have ways…









Test drive, this evening…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I hit the big 60 today, not sure how I feel about that but not much I can do but grin and bare it.
> 
> - controlfreak


Well, hitting it is better than not. Happy B-day!


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday CF and Boss!


----------



## controlfreak

Thanks guys and gals. Bandit, looks like the Boss and I share a Birthday, I hope she had a good one!

Wife gave me a $1000 to buy whatever tool(s) I want, this I don't know how to do. I am so used to sneaking in my purchases I don't what to get now.


----------



## rad457

Wow 60! Dang that's old Think I'm cohabiting with some one around that age?
1000 bucks? at the point were not any real needs anymore and the "wants" are all rather simple 
LOL! Made this little box to find some Zen!


----------



## Gene01

Hope everyone has a great 2022! 2021 was full of challenges for us. We moved from the mountains of N. AZ to the deserts of the Tucson area. Our new to us home needed a bit of TLC and the shop area was just an empty 40X80 uninsulated tin building. Now that the house and grounds have been tended to and the shop is about 95% operational, the coming year looks to be one full of sawdust and new projects.
Ya'll stay safe, happy and, healthy. And, above all, have fun in 2022!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…26 cloudy, dreary degrees outside….with a dusting of the white crap on the ground…yuck.

Leaky washer to fix, today….since I'd have some help to move things around….

The pup has the right idea…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy new year.

It's cold and flurrying. First flakes I've seen this season.

I've been sick for 4 days. Had a fever first 2 days. Tested negative. Went in to work yesterday morning and tested again. That one was positive. So I went back home. I've been sequestered to the bedroom for 3 days. Watching a lot of TV. Thank God for starlink internet. I should be out of quarantine on Wednesday. I'm not doing too bad. I attribute that to vaccinations. My dad has it, my nephew has it. My family will test later today and see if they have avoided it.


----------



## controlfreak

Seeing a lot of negatives that turn positive days later. I doubt I will even bother to test if I start feeling bad.


----------



## ssnvet

Puttering on the mini-mill making a bracket for task light over the SCMS station.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did get the carriage on the rails Friday…


----------



## bandit571

I think the plumbing issues in the basement are now fixed….and it wasn't a leaky hose. Water was coming out of the old Coal Bunker…..from the drain line for the kitchen sink….it had somehow come apart from the city line….re-connect, and let the floor dry a day or three.

Already have replaced a drain in the sink….old one's locking ring had broke…

Dryer vent will be the next item on the list….connection to the back of the dryer had broke,,,need a new connector…until then, dryer will warm the floor of the upstairs bathroom…no real rush?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I did get the carriage on the rails Friday…
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hopefully without too much drama. As assembled is that thing durable enough to be dragged around or would it mess something up beyond just having to level it in the next location? The way Wood-Mizer connects the rail assemblies on the LX55, it flexes probably too much under just its own weight when I'm pulling it around even with the carriage located directly over a make shift axle I put under it. I love the idea of adding another 5' of her for only $500 when the time comes but I really do wish the assembly was more rigid for now much it weighs. I'm wondering if the LT15 is much better as those rails can be used as the trailer with their "GO" package?


----------



## controlfreak

> Dryer vent will be the next item on the list….connection to the back of the dryer had broke,,,need a new connector…until then, dryer will warm the floor of the upstairs bathroom…no real rush?
> 
> - bandit571


No dryer vent? That translates into a lot of moisture being output into the air. If the dryer is in your shop space it could be trouble.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I did get the carriage on the rails Friday…
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Hopefully without too much drama. As assembled is that thing durable enough to be dragged around or would it mess something up beyond just having to level it in the next location? The way Wood-Mizer connects the rail assemblies on the LX55, it flexes probably too much under just its own weight when I m pulling it around even with the carriage located directly over a make shift axle I put under it. I love the idea of adding another 5 of her for only $500 when the time comes but I really do wish the assembly was more rigid for now much it weighs. I m wondering if the LT15 is much better as those rails can be used as the trailer with their "GO" package?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I set it up on concrete pads, not planning on doing any moving. I think the trailer package has different rails and the carriage locks down to them…
6 foot track extension for this is $489…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Uuuummmm

17 degrees is way too cold to be outside MY door…anything below 65 degrees should be banned…Maybe we can get Congress to do that?

Pills taken, getting the "Fliver" warmed up….Road Trip to Lima this morning…shop is closed for today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the Woodlander trailer package…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty,I want to see some sawdust….made by the mill.
I'm feeling better so I'm gonna go out later and mill some red elm stair treads for a barndominium someone is building.


----------



## miketo

Glad you're on the upswing, Bill. You may be the first person I know of who got the C and didn't die; so glad the vaccine is doing its thing. My wife's co-worker and my buddy's dad are part of the fatality statistic.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey and happy new year all!

started my new job today and feel brain dead. still have a few things to finish up from the other job, working on those right now.

I'm beginning to consider DIYing my next shop as I can't seem to find a good GC around and material costs aren't even what they were three years ago. I must be insane.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, three years ago I bought several sheets of 4×8x7/16 OSB to cut up for garage shelving. It was $8.95/sheet in 3/19, today at the same Lowe's it's $25.85/sheet after falling from a high of over $52/sheet last year. I want to build a house but the cost of everything has ballooned out of control and looks like it's only heading higher.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Glad you re on the upswing, Bill. You may be the first person I know of who got the C and didn t die; so glad the vaccine is doing its thing. My wife s co-worker and my buddy s dad are part of the fatality statistic.
> 
> - Mike


I too hope the vax helped. I know over 50 people now that got Covid after being fully vaxxed and none have died yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,I want to see some sawdust….made by the mill.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Maybe when the temps climb back up above freezing, and I'm not running back and forth to the hospital…


----------



## bandit571

Found the reason the bandsaw blade broke…bearing in the lower guide, the one the back of the blade rides against…has frozen up…so.. now, not only a new blade, but have to find a new bearing, too boot….grrrrr.


----------



## bandit571

Spares box had a bearing I can use, for now. Since I had the saw torn down ….might as well do a little maintenance on it..last time things were torn down this far..I was getting ready to replace the drive shaft…

I did find a place that MIGHT have replacement bearings of close to the right size..$13-15 each…plus a round trip to Lima, OH and back. Might see how close it is to Hobby Lobby….running low on small box hardware, too.

23 clear and FROSTY degrees outside…on the way back home this morning…had to stop at Captain D's for fish dinner take-outs…plus the Boss's Chicken dinner….

Driving on st rt 117, going to Lima…..for some reason, a semi thought he was in a parade…45mph (normal speed on this road is 65Mph)and there was a Truck pulling a large horse trailer behind the semi…and a dozen other drivers stuck without being able to pass. 45 minute drive soon became a 1 hour drive…..

Trying to drive from east side of Lime over to the western edge…Dummy in his Lincoln, unable to read speed limit signs..insisted it was 25mph..in a 35 zone….once he was "shown the way" he sped up to 40…in a 35…for the last block before I had to turn….

And THAT is how MY Monday went….grrrrrr…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….ummmm


----------



## controlfreak

I was getting too fat so it was time for an intervention. On day three of no breakfast and no beer. For all this suffering there had better be some pounds coming off soon.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill: Glad you're on the mend. Hope the family is well too.



> I too hope the vax helped. I know over 50 people now that got Covid after being fully vaxxed and none have died yet.
> - bigblockyeti


My wife and I both had it a year ago this week. I'm in decent shape and apart from going nuts quarantining in the basement (seriously… it wasn't good) I recovered without complication. My wife got COVID pneumonia. Fortunately, she responded well enough to prednisone to avoid hospitalization. She still has no sense of smell, very diminished sense of taste and fatigues easily. Vax was only being given to health care workers and elderly at that time. We've since both had the jab 3X so between that and natural immunity, I'm hoping were relatively safe.

People around here seem to be fed up and sick of it all… so much so that they've (in my opinion) become careless… honor system for masking unvaxed (not much honor to be found these days), while the anti-vaxers vocally pontificating… bla, bla, bla… etc… Hospitals are pretty well filled up with them, but most seem to pull through. Lord help you if you brake a leg in a car accident, as the hospital across the street is going to turn you away.

Now to endure the post COVID recession and hyper-inflation. I read a fair bit of business and economy news and all seem to concur it's coming soon… possibly this spring. Oh joy! We'll lose 10% of the workforce if the Federal OSHA vax mandate goes through… but we're already down 15% due to the screwed up labor market. We're to the point that our inability to deliver crates is shutting down some of our customers, who can't ship the product they've produced, so they now have to furlough their people. No light at the end of the economic tunnel. The only reason we're still making it as a company is because the owners are fiscally conservative (so we're not mired in debt), our pricing has finally caught up with the inflated material costs, and our competitors are all in the same predicament.

Happy New Years!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm worried about the impending recession too, I've been trying to keep my finger on the pulse of what's happening and when (like pretty much everyone else) and while the initial dig on prices won't help, people not spending will quickly rectify that. Keeping the doors open for many businesses will likely be far more difficult than it was previously which could generate lots of mergers for the big guys swooping in and buying the competition for peanuts. I know I've mentioned it a time of two but I'd love to sell my house for >2× what I paid for it then have the bottom fall out of the building materials market so I could build for next to nothing. In all honesty, if I could accurately predict that, whatever house(s) I wanted to live in anywhere, the price wouldn't matter.


----------



## controlfreak

Yeti, I suddenly have this image in my head of you selling your place to reap the profit. Moving into an apartment to waiting for the bottom to fall out of the real estate market and your wood Mizer in the spare bedroom. Well there goes the rent deposit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, I can't think of too many residential apartments that would be cool with operating a gas powered sawmill in a spare bedroom. One of the things I knew would be a problem but it didn't really hit me until I was in the middle of it was material handling. Sure the mill is heavy and a PITA to move around but for the most part it doesn't. Logs going onto the mill are a huge PITA and I can't exactly be driving around a towmotor in my back yard. The efficiency of a bandmill means 99% of that weight is coming off too and has to be loaded back onto the trailer then hauled off to be stacked for air drying. That last 1% of weight in sawdust has a tendency of accumulating pretty quick too.

I'd rather rent a warehouse and set up a "camp" of sorts in the corner where we'd live and have the rest of the area for storage and man space.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. This be the Camel Day? 37 drab and dreary degrees outside the windows. Might try to hide out in the shop, today. Have to wait and see what the Boss wants to do…..

Couple miles east of Quincy, OH…..someone built a huge steel "Pole Barn".....and made the northern 1/3 of it into their living space…the rest is shop space/garage. Next time I drive past it…I might stop and get a picture, or 2…

Waiting on Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation to nudge towards the shop…


----------



## controlfreak

> I d rather rent a warehouse and set up a "camp" of sorts in the corner where we d live and have the rest of the area for storage and man space.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have an office on Drayton Rd. and pondered that in retirement turning it into a large workshop and slab cutting with retail slab sales. I snapped out of it as it sounds more like a job than retirement.


----------



## controlfreak

Well, I either have a head cold or…...


----------



## Gene01

> Well, I either have a head cold or…...
> 
> - controlfreak


Hope it's a head cold!


----------



## mojapitt

> Well, I either have a head cold or…...
> 
> - controlfreak


When I got Covid, that's all I felt the first couple days. Then it was gone and I did yard work for the next 8 days and went back to work.


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…..uuummmm..


----------



## rad457

Wife had a bad cough and other symptoms so did home test, negative. Being a teacher had too get another test before going into a school, again negative. Over 2 weeks and still has some effects? Not really funny but we were at a large store and she started coughing(Mask on) you should of seen the folks scatter Almost had a bladder control problem I was laughing so hard


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Wife had a bad cough and other symptoms so did home test, negative. Being a teacher had too get another test before going into a school, again negative. Over 2 weeks and still has some effects? Not really funny but we were at a large store and she started coughing(Mask on) you should of seen the folks scatter Almost had a bladder control problem I was laughing so hard
> 
> - Andre


Would have been funnier if you just told everyone around it was her HIV acting up (don't actually do that unless you and your wife have a very understanding relationship).


----------



## controlfreak

Test taken this morning, results in a couple of days. I haven't taken any meds and really feel like it's a head cold. Its funny, I haven't had a cold in four or five years, must be the Scotch. I think I get more work done at home than I do at the office without all the distractions.


----------



## rad457

Most aches and minor pains resolved with glass of wine or small shot of Irish, but some times the 12-15 yr old single malt is required Occasionally 2 depending on how snow was shoveled? Time to head out to the shop and earn my reward later!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Test taken this morning, results in a couple of days. I haven t taken any meds and really feel like it s a head cold. Its funny, I haven t had a cold in four or five years, must be the Scotch. I think I get more work done at home than I do at the office without all the distractions.
> 
> - controlfreak


The DHEC site where the old Dodge dealership was has gotten back to me in the same day provided I was in there as soon as they opened and it was before Xi was all the rage. Xi seems to have increased work load at that location as it seems pretty busy when I head by there more often than not in the last couple weeks.


----------



## bandit571

Yet another glue-up..









Decided to see just how many Bench Chisels are actually on the bench.. not counting the Aldi's and Narexs..









Then add in the "Bigs" 









I just MIGHT have a chisel problem?

Mutt & Jeff time?









Even found these 2..









They will need new blades, though…

Spokeshave got a work out today..









Might get a handle made?









Bandsaw is back together, except for a blade…get that next Payday…no rush. Might even get some new blades for that scrollsaw…maybe…might even find ONE that will cut a straight line?


----------



## controlfreak

> The DHEC site where the old Dodge dealership was has gotten back to me in the same day provided I was in there as soon as they opened and it was before Xi was all the rage. Xi seems to have increased work load at that location as it seems pretty busy when I head by there more often than not in the last couple weeks.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


They really had their game on, technology was working and they don't need to scratch the back of your brain anymore. They said two days for results but who knows. I was through the line in about ten minutes and I registered in line. I did get there early and have nothing but kind words for how professional and a pleasure they made the whole process go.

Edit Yeti and i went to the same site.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My order from Cousineau wood products showed up just before Christmas. I've got enough knife scales to redo both of knife blocks in the kitchen. Bandit, you reminded me, I need to get another bandsaw blade myself. My cheap, plastic Ryobi POS….I hate that thing, but for this kind of work, it does the job.

This is a pairing knife I did a few years ago. The Orange/black scales have been really hard to get my hands on.








This was before pins and the scales were just epoxied on, I think. I was waiting for cutlers rivets if I remember correctly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ordered sawmill blades today from Baker Products in Ellington Mo. Matt will know this place. They are a dealer for Kasco blades. We will see how they compare to the woodmizer ones. I will make the 75 minute drive to get them and have a little tour I hope. They make sawmills, resaws, and other equipment like Matt uses in making crates, boxes,etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ordered sawmill blades today from Baker Products in Ellington Mo. Matt will know this place. They are a dealer for Kasco blades. We will see how they compare to the woodmizer ones. I will make the 75 minute drive to get them and have a little tour I hope. They make sawmills, resaws, and other equipment like Matt uses in making crates, boxes,etc.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We're expecting a well laid out comparison with pictures and spreadsheets…


----------



## bandit571

16 degrees outside, with snow flurries going on…wish Mother Nature would pay her heating bill…

Need to go and check on the laundry in a bit….should be ready for the dryer…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Have you been playing around with different Wood-Mizer blades and angles or just stuck with one so far? I got the 9° blades recommended for hardwood and they not only wear quite well, they seem to cut flawlessly in soft and hardwood. I would really like to find someone locally that can sharpen them but I'll mail them out if I have to.


----------



## Gene01

I use a dedicated Jet 1 hp vac with an 8' hose that's wired to the DeWalt's handle to keep it away from the outfeed. 
It's worked great for several years. Never considered an elbow fitting. I'll keep the $34.


----------



## bandit571

Late Lunch/Early supper…
Fry up 1/2 pound of thick sliced BACON…leave the grease in the skillet…re-fill skillet with shredded spuds…until well browned,,add 6 eggs, scramble the eggs into the spuds..onion powder, Garlic Salt…serve in a large bowl…use the rest of the bacon in a sammich…between two eggs,over easy…for the Boss. I get the bowl of spuds and eggs…with more bacon set aside for later…with the other half of that skillet fry-up.


----------



## controlfreak

Sounds great Bandit, well except for the spuds, been almost two years now since I have eaten a plant.


----------



## bandit571

Tray is done..









There are 3 compartments below it..









And there is a Padlock..








About time to post as a Project?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…17 Sunny Degrees outside…..only spots still with a white dusting are sitting in the shady spots.

Way to cold for me. May just go to the shop, today…and tidy things up…


----------



## controlfreak

I haven't made it to the shop since I got whatever I have, still waiting on test results. I may make it to the shop today though as I am feeling a little better, or maybe its the Bloody Mary I am drinking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...or maybe its the Bloody Mary I am drinking.
> 
> - controlfreak


was it a cutwater spicy bloody mary?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…a cloudy 39 degrees outside…had freezing rain come through the area last night….

A check arrived in the mail, yesterday…..one I get every year. Mail got here at 1320 hrs…..our bank Closed at 1300 hrs….figures.

Might sort through the scrap pile, later…..and see what sort of mischief I can make…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning or good afternoon, whichever it is in your part of the world.


----------



## bandit571

Its 5 o'clock…somewhere…...waiting on the NFL to start up, today….

The Boss is on the War Path, today…..best to go and hide out for the day.

Ice seems to have all melted off..for now.


----------



## GaryCN

Re recent YouTube post "THAT'S IT!!! I'm cutting up my handplanes!" with your wall of planes don't you have a Stanley #78?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Just trying to catch up a bit…new house/new job got me running a bit crazy. wife hasn't had the best of mental health lately so all the way around it's been fun. Hopefully I can get my shop built before that recession/inflation comes around again! Had a guy come out and talk about it. he's trying to get a quote together for what I need. Need to follow up with the electrician again about when they'll be coming around. Might have found someone else who could shed build for me but will see.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Maybe check with the local Amish…they are mainly up in Hardin County….and see what they can do?

Monday…Leave it at that….too bleeding COLD to stick me nose out the door…13 degrees with a heavy Frost going on.

Morning to ya….got shopping to do, as soon as the "Fliver" gets warmed up….


----------



## Gene01

Installing drawer glides and building drawers today. Been awhile Since my last install and, memory ain't working. Screw up alert!


----------



## controlfreak

> ...or maybe its the Bloody Mary I am drinking.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> was it a cutwater spicy bloody mary?
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It was Charleston Bold & Spicy mix.

I was tested Thursday morning and still no results, I can't stay home forever so I am back at work. This is a great way to keep people out of my office though.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene come help me reinstall my 36" slides? wait - maybe they're only 22"? Had to remove the lego shelf when we moved and it required unscrewing :\ uuuugh.

@Bandit one of the Amish folks that was friends with Julie's granddad may be swinging past next week to take a look. He does work down here, I just need to know what his cost is….and if he'll talk to me since I'm… well me.  I'm taking nothing for granted in that respect.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping Trips are completed, for now….need a NAP!

Big Ticket item for the shop…









Along with..









To get the bandsaw back up and running..









Other needful things…..about $142.00 spent, today….Even got some new scroll saw blades..









Yes, mine takes 5" Pinned blades.

Beka: If need be, have them work through me..if that is an issue….


----------



## ssnvet

16 hour marathon drive to Grand Rapids, MI Wednesday with two daughters in tow.
Three days visiting mom and sister.
16 hour marathon drive home Sunday.
Work today.
Hockey tonight.

The visit was great. The car ride was horrible.

I've done that drive dozens of times over the years, but I think this was the last time. Next time I fly… and take one kid….max.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, you're kids are a lot older than mine and I'm tapped out usually around 8 hours (and it takes 10.5 to the in-laws). 12 hours is doable if I'm alone but that happens almost never. Crap weather and incompetent drivers only make things worse.


----------



## bandit571

Old sanding center, being retired..









Bearings in the motor are about shot…salvaged what I can..drive system is worn out..









That is a drive belt from a DirtDevel…so..









This much is headed out to the curb….and cleaned off the bench top..









Where the New Sanding Center will sit…..once I can haul it down stairs…was bad enough just getting the old one upstairs…

New blade is on the bandsaw….scrollsaw blades been put away…new clamps?









There use to be six 12" clamps….bought 2 new ones to give me eight @ 12"....









There are also eight 6" clamps, eight 24" and two 18" clamps….that be a Jorgenson Mitre Box….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I dunno Bandit, I hope I'm wrong but I've yet to see anything from Central Machinery represent any kind of an upgrade or even a lateral move from anything Craftsman, especially the older stuff that was built when people still cared. I know the Craftsman needs work but I think it would be worth it.


----------



## bandit571

It is sitting outside on the curb, right now. There was a fellow a few years ago on this site…not only did he use this machine…he even set it up as a sharpening station.

Will need to drill a couple holes through the base…as rubber feet aren't quite secure enough for my shop. Have already moved it to the shop, and ran it for a while…one thing: Throw the miter gauge wannabee in the trash…I kept the one from the Craftsman. Have squared up the table to the disc…

My Scrollsaw is also a Craftsman…13", tilting table. It takes those 5" Pinned blades….too much trouble to convert to pinless..

Bandsaw is fixed up, and put back together…running a 1/4", 6tpi, 80" blade. "New" lower guide bearing is working just fine.

Can't get any parts for the old Craftsman Sander. Was a Yard Sale find a few years ago…literally found it in the grass at a yard sale..for $10…

May get different belts and discs for the CM machine…it comes with 80grit…yikes!

1/2 the weight, 1/3 the noise and don't have to worry about the belt coming off every time I used the craftsman..

Motor would have to have been replaced, with new pulleys, and a new belt…..about like putting a new Crate Motor into a Ford Fiesta…..


----------



## CFrye

FINALLY! Garage door opener is installed and functioning! Poor installer dude said he'd never had one give him so much trouble. 45-60 minute job took over 3 hours in the unheated shop at 30 degrees. I'd wander out there from time to time. He asked a hysterical question. "Do you have any scrap wood?"LOL He needed a stick to span the 4' between rafters.


----------



## controlfreak

LOL, I was out in the shop with my Grand kids working on a project and said "now if we only had some wood". They had a panicked look before they looked around and laughed.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…still too dang cold outside….


----------



## bandit571

Ah, NOW I remember…it was Horizontal Mike who did a big write up on that sander….and, turned it into a sharpening center. Seemed quite happy with it, at the time.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…32 clear and sunny degrees outside….waiting on the schedule from the boss..


----------



## CFrye

Too funny CF! Do you have a diagnosis yet?

Nice haul Bandit.

Initial report from Sunday's auction…everything sold. Won't know the numbers for a few more days.


----------



## controlfreak

Test came back negative, it was just a bad head cold. I was the first time I was sick in the last five years. I was almost disappointed, I kind of wanted to get it over with. A employee has a daughter that tested positive yesterday so covid is still close by.


----------



## Gene01

That's great, CF!

Candy, are you gonna still make sawdust?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken…Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl for Breakfast #2..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy folks,

Bone chilling cold in Mainiac land lately. Burning through the firewood quickly… glad I have >4 cords laid up.

Kids are re-dispersing after the holiday brake. #2 back in NYC, and #1 (Mary) is moving to Bangkok (as in Thailand) for a one year teaching contract. Dad's not super happy about it, but she needs to do what she needs to do. #3 does 2 weeks on line and then is off to Spain for the balance of the semester.

After getting used to an empty nest all fall, I'm kind of looking forward to it being empty again …. just as long as everyone is healthy, happy and productive.


----------



## controlfreak

Here in South Carolina they are calling for a big snow event. The stores are already getting cleaned out of milk and bread (it's a southern thing). It doesn't matter if you know how to drive in snow (I do!) it is everybody else that doesn't. They lock their brakes if any slide starts or are going down hill. They like to stop at the bottom of a hill to guarantee no momentum to get up the other side. Heck the storm isn't due till Sunday morning and they are salting roads with brine today. My favorite thing is that they will often plow a five line road so there is a snow mound between each lane, even he ones going the same direction. The plows go so slow they can't even send the snow out of the road. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip today….film @2300 hrs


----------



## bigblockyeti

I didn't realize they were brining the roads, avoiding trillions of dollars in corrosion damage to any and everything with ferrous metal was a contributing factor in moving south. I was hoping that stupid practice would not follow me!


----------



## mojapitt

> I didn t realize they were brining the roads, avoiding trillions of dollars in corrosion damage to any and everything with ferrous metal was a contributing factor in moving south. I was hoping that stupid practice would not follow me!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Stupid doesn't follow state boundaries


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Matt. When your girls leave the nest their migration takes them far. I'll bet you and momma are proud parents. 
CF, on a visit to Dallas one winter, several years ago, they got about 1/2". They closed most surface roads in town. The interstates stayed open. Probably should have closed them too, to hear the OTR truckers laughing about Dallas drivers. Apparently, if they weren't in the median strips, they were sideways on the road.


----------



## controlfreak

> I didn t realize they were brining the roads, avoiding trillions of dollars in corrosion damage to any and everything with ferrous metal was a contributing factor in moving south. I was hoping that stupid practice would not follow me!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Don't worry Yetti, the brine is usually washed off by rain prior to any snow or ice touching it.


----------



## bandit571

In the nearby town of Urbana, OH…..there is a place called the Boston….while they have a room upstairs call the Man Cave…not much in the way of tools..









And..that rusty No. 101 was $25? However,,back downstairs,,,go all the way to the back of the store..









This is what you'll see when you hang a right…otherwise…









You will run into this table….that red arrow? Well, for $65 +Sales Tax….









A Type 19 Stanley No. 8c was my sole purchase here…..drove on down to the Heart of OHIO Antique Center….corner of I-70 & US 40…in Harmony, OH….after about an hour of taking pictures, and just snooping around (had to keep moving, else they will put a price tag on me..) sent a little bit less…like $12+ Sales Tax…









3 for $12….

Also saw where Granny keeps her shotguns..









I think most were Percussion….

Feet are sore, I think a cold Guinness is calling me name…long day, FUN day….


----------



## CFrye

Good news CF. I do understand the disappointment. 


> Candy, are you gonna still make sawdust?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yes, Gene. I'm in the process now of overthinking a garden tool handle. Version #1 is turned with five 1/8" holes drilled in the end for the flat tang. I'm kinda stumped as to how 'to connect the dots' to make the holes into a mortise. Version 2 is laminated with the tang space precut out of the middle piece. 
This is what t the handle looked like new  yuk!


----------



## ssnvet

Sketchy ride into work this a.m., started with rain and slush and changed to snow as I drove north. Half the roads (even state highways) hadn't seen a snow plow. Multiple cars in the ditch and even a wrecker was stuck. Love our CRV, gobbles the snow up like it's nothing.


----------



## bandit571

Guess I'll find out how my Equinox LT 2 wheel drive does…about just under 2" of that white crap on the ground…..YUCK. BTW, it is still coming down…tain't fit for man nor beast out thar…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Matt, while my truck does great in the snow, honestly it's our Subaru foresters that excel in the snow. I'm headed to Baker Products this morning to pick up saw blades and hopefully at least get to see some stuff like sawmills and other equipment they make.


----------



## ssnvet

> I'm headed to Baker Products this morning to pick up saw blades and hopefully at least get to see some stuff like sawmills and other equipment they make.
> - firefighterontheside


Say hi to Clyde (the sales manager) for me. We love Baker saws… very stout and rugged. We have a 4-head model B re-saw and another single notcher on order. You may even see our machines on the shop floor, as their due in March and they should be getting started on them soon.


----------



## miketo

> After getting used to an empty nest all fall, I m kind of looking forward to it being empty again


I think there was a short video that showed tearful parents waving goodbye to their daughter at college, then cut to the parents cranking party tunes, high fiving, etc. in the car on the drive back home.


----------



## bandit571

City streets suck…roads outside of town? State roads are clear, County/township ones suck. 1.5" of the white crap on the ground…then a little freezing rain…drab, dreary, ugly day outside….about 8 weeks until spring returns?.....

Black Tea, steeped in hot water for a bit….then add a shot or two of Ryan's Irish Cream…...yum!

This little object..









Was made by the Joshua Stevens A & T Co. of Chicopee, MASS. was bought out back in 1897 by the Savage Arms Co.

Someone else liked this tool well enough, they added a handle…









Made of copper…with a steel, wood filled top riveted in place. From top of the spring to the points..3" 
The spring is very strong…and them pointy ends are very SHARP…

Was part of a 3 pc set I picked for $12 + Sales Tax…..









The other 2 are by General USA…..can be picked up at Menard's IF I want to…..as both are still be made. The logo on that pencil? 
Chief Joe Nobles
Moody Fire & Rescue
Moody, AL..35004
BTW: that point of that compass…is needle SHARP!


----------



## theoldfart

Cricket has not posted since Nov 22'nd. Is she still here?


----------



## bandit571

Might be too busy tracking down spammers?


----------



## bandit571

So…did everyone survive the Great Snow Storm of 2022?

Supposed to warm up and Rain Wednesday….


----------



## Gene01

> So…did everyone survive the Great Snow Storm of 2022?
> 
> Supposed to warm up and Rain Wednesday….
> 
> - bandit571


Must've missed it. But, I was ready. I did change out of my flip flops and shorts.


----------



## mojapitt

Our storm 2 weeks ago was much worse for us. But going into this past weekend they emptied the stores like this would be the storm of the century. We're supposed to get hit again this weekend.


----------



## controlfreak

In South Carolina they don't plow (if at all) until the snow stops falling. They could have had the roads cleared and the sun would have dried them yesterday but that would be too easy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So…did everyone survive the Great Snow Storm of 2022?
> 
> - bandit571


What snow???


----------



## bigblockyeti

> In South Carolina they don t plow (if at all) until the snow stops falling. They could have had the roads cleared and the sun would have dried them yesterday but that would be too easy.
> 
> - controlfreak


I Dunno, I was paying over twice the property tax for half the house when I was in ohio and they did a great job of putting down way, way too much salt and plowing the roads every 20 minutes when it was snowing 1/2" per hour. Plowing does actually require some skill to avoid tearing up the road but the knuckle dragging mouth breathers with nearly an 8th grade education were making north of $60/hr at times to intentionally tear up the roads. The same guys were on the road repair crews making overtime fixing the same problems they created two weeks later when it sort of warmed up. Those repairs were a case study in planned obsolecsence, the worse of a job they did, the more they got paid to do it over and over and over again. The taxpayers suffered in the form of crap roads and massive $$ waste.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Pills taken, Breakfast Bowl in the microwave…..24 cloudy degrees outside..about an inch of white crap still on the ground….at least it isn't a Monday…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho from the frozen tundra.


----------



## bandit571

Payday, today! 3rd Wednesday of the month. Grocery shopping at Wall E World was…special….all the other old farts who got paid today were there….none remembered HOW to operate one of them push carts…..was more like "Bumper Carts"....

Back of the right knee is sore, again…Baker's Cyst may have returned?

42 partly sunny degrees outside…most of that white crap has been melted off….unless it is hiding out in the shadows.

Been a bad year around this area…for drivers getting into a wreck where the car/truck catches fire….and they can't get out. 2 were hitting trees, a third hit a house ( and burned the house,too)


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Hey all  checking in! for those of you not following me on FB, CF missed the 'rona, but I didn't! I tested positive last Sat. Been sick a week now and seem to be on the mend. Nobody else in the house is showing any symptoms of catching it.

Talked with a guy/team who took my details on my 'dream' shop and are hunting to see if they can do it within my budget. I'm sure that's the limiting factor right now. Nephew is having his own drama going on so I haven't heard if the Amish friend has made contact or not. Becoming highly tempted to piece and part it out - hire a contractor for the concrete, buy a kit from Menards and try to see if I can figure out a group of folks to come do a barn raising. Sorely tempted but trying to keep it reigned in for another month.


----------



## BlasterStumps

rhybeka write: "/flops/ Hey all  checking in! for those of you not following me on FB, CF missed the 'rona, but I didn't! I tested positive last Sat. Been sick a week now and seem to be on the mend."

WTH? How? You working with a lot of people?


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… wishing you a speedy recovery and no long term effects.

Managed to get a little shop time in with my favorite shop buddy earlier this month. We started this box two years ago and are close to completion…. (her being out of the country 3/4 of that time didn't help our progress).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, is she using the tenoning jig as a spline jig?


----------



## PCDub

> Matt, is she using the tenoning jig as a spline jig?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I saw that too-how is the box held in place?! Great idea!


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, is she using the tenoning jig as a spline jig?
> - firefighterontheside


Yes she is… and it worked like a champ.



> I saw that too-how is the box held in place?! Great idea!
> - PCDub


Jig has a clamp on it (see shadow on TS table)... We placed a thin scrap board over the open end of box and the clamp pressed on that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..too cold today….seems winter has returned….for about the next week or so…

19 mostly sunny degrees outside…no snow on the ground, right now. That might change next Monday/Tuesday?

Pills taken, Meat Lovers Breakfast bowl is now empty…..trying to avoid going outside, today.


----------



## controlfreak

Decided to get the booster today, hope I don't feel like crap tomorrow. I have a quick ski trip in two weeks and was getting worried about possible travel restrictions popping up or worse, no vaccination no lift ticket.


----------



## GaryC

In case you want to save a little money on hardware, I stumbled on this video tonight. It's interesting






and NO…I'm not selling or advertising…I leave that to Marty


----------



## Gene01

My 1hp Porter Cable router is about to bite the dust. Looking for recommendations for a replacement. Don't need one that plunges. But, would like one that accepts PC style guides. All help appreciated!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..this IS a Friday, is it not? 14 partly sunny degrees outside…..about 50 degrees too cold for me…

Have to wait on the Fliver to thaw out….

Normal Winter cold…nose running like a cheap faucet….same cold I get each year, every year.

Pills taken…waiting on the second eyeball to wake up…Diet Mountain Dew takes a bit longer than the regular does…


----------



## rhybeka

@BS Nope - work in a Corp office - if I'm lucky I see three people during my day - and wave to others 8+ feet away. Only thing I can think of is I caught it the one time we went to dinner last week, or from our trainer we saw two mondays ago that tested positive. Symptoms mirrored a head cold/sinusitis and I'm coming out of it quicker than I usually do for those two things, so it could be a lot worse. Thankfully I have the ability to work from home while the symptoms go away and I won't spread it to anyone else. Everyone I live with has stayed well so it's made me question having it a bit since it's 'so contagious'.

Alright, back to my day job. was daydreaming about transoms for the shop and stopped to take a peek.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Think Salt Box version…and the tall side can have a row of small windows under the edge of the roof line. Face that to the south,,and have plenty of light shining in. Don't get the sliding barn doors, as they let ina LOT of cold air…


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday everyone…


----------



## controlfreak

Had a bad case of the chills last night from the Moderna booster but things are getting better, still feel like crap though today.


----------



## bandit571

There are three planks sitting here on the table. 
1/2" x 6" x 48" Red Oak….about $22 and change for each board. A 4th board had to stay at Lowes…because..if you look along an edge…you'll see…(....and I don't do curved work.

Letting these "Gold Plated" boards sit a while, before they go to the shop…..was a good thing I had that 10% Mil. Discount….

Has warmed up to a balmy 18 degrees, few white flakes floating by on the breeze.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My 1hp Porter Cable router is about to bite the dust. Looking for recommendations for a replacement. Don t need one that plunges. But, would like one that accepts PC style guides. All help appreciated!
> 
> - Gene Howe


What's wrong with it? The only wear item I've found in any PC router that isn't cost effective to replace is the commutator. That would necessitate an entire armature which used to be cost effective before B&D decided every brand that falls under their umbrella is to be disposable and priced parts accordingly.


----------



## GaryCN

I've been looking for a Porter Cable 690, crazy prices on eBay. mine is mounted in my router table (JessEm) j I would like a 2nd motor for the Plunge base. You are right B&D is bad.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe go and check out Bosch Routers?


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's a guy up the road from me selling a 690 in a homemade mortise jig and a bit or two for $125, seems a bit better than many other offerings I've seen.


----------



## bandit571

Paul Sellers, Master Class, Keepsake Box Project….is giving me a few ideas to use…have 12' of 1/2" x 6" Red Oak to work into something….Hmmmm…Stay tuned.


----------



## Gene01

> My 1hp Porter Cable router is about to bite the dust. Looking for recommendations for a replacement. Don t need one that plunges. But, would like one that accepts PC style guides. All help appreciated!
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> What s wrong with it? The only wear item I ve found in any PC router that isn t cost effective to replace is the commutator. That would necessitate an entire armature which used to be cost effective before B&D decided every brand that falls under their umbrella is to be disposable and priced parts accordingly.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It starts and runs OK but, when it's turned off, you hear, what I think are bearings, rattling.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It starts and runs OK but, when it s turned off, you hear, what I think are bearings, rattling.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Work it til it burns Gene…


----------



## mojapitt

I usually run it till the smoke is coming out before I replace it. I rarely rebuild because I am historically very hard on tools.


----------



## mojapitt

I just noticed that I passed 10 years on Lumberjocks. Crazy how time goes by.


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary Monte!


----------



## bandit571

Starting on my 12th year here….

Starting on this…



























With..


















Red Oak…









According to the label…
Plan is from Paul Sellers…









even has a cut list!









Might keep me out of trouble, for a while…


----------



## CFrye

Happy 11th anniversary to you Bandit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, I'm 10 years old too…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy is still a young 'lil missy…


----------



## Gene01

It's been a bit over 13 years on LJs, for me. 4765 days to be exact.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bunch of Old Pharts…

25 SNOWY degrees outside the windows…supposed to snow all day long. Has a bit of a breeze to it. small flakes, will take a while to build up the 4" they say is coming…

Might just hide out in the shop, after Lunch?


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I replaced the bearing in my craftsman and hitachi router it was pretty easy. But I also used a bearing puller to get the old ones off. I think the bearings cost me a buck or two a piece and was able to pick them up local. I will also be replacing the bearings in my dust collector since it just died on me 20 minutes ago. Hopefully it is a bearing froze up and not a motor but I have some motors laying around so I'm sure something will work.

Bandit that should be a nice looking box when it gets done.

Everyone else happy Lumberjocks anniversaries.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, DL. I won't be needing that router for awhile so, when I have a spare hour or two, I'll tear it down and see what's up.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours in the shop..and this is all I got done?









Ends ready for their grooves…









Following the plans…


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene no problem, and does your router have replaceable brushes. Would hurt to check the while your not needing it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've notice more than a few times the brushes can make a bit of a squeak against the commutator as the router comes to a final stop. It doesn't necessarily mean they need to be replaced either but the sound can be disconcerting.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks guys.I'll look at the bearings first and see what may be needed. If it looks salvageable, then the brushes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's easier to spin the armature by the collet when the brushes are removed so you can better feel if anything's a bit crunchy in either bearing.


----------



## bandit571

Dad built a bench when he worked for the State Highway Garage….where he could not only test armatures, he could IF needed turn the armatures to clean them up….mainly in the Copper Contacts where the brushes make contact.

He fixed a lot of Starters, alternators and the like for the ODOT's trucks. Every fall, he'd also go around checking on all the snowplows, to make sure they were ready for winter….He retired as head of the Mechanics in Div. 7.

He had a quick fix for smaller motors….spin the armature while holding a strip of Crocus Cloth around the copper contacts…he said that sometimes, old brushes would gouge the copper..and spark….then start losing contact. Also, they had a habit of burning the contact areas… new brushes, clean the copper nice and smooth..back in business.

"Snowed in" (LOL) may just open the shop, tomorrow…Winter has arrived..for about the next week, or so…


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been started…part one is more of a "Back Story"......part 2 will have some sawdust being made…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday,eh? Leave it at that…

About 2" of that white crap on the ground outside. Trying to snow, again..Yuck. Good day to just stay inside.

Pills taken, waiting on the Diet Mountain Dew to finish waking me up…may write up part 2 of the blog, then go and see about part3 in the shop…

Will see how the day goes by….


----------



## controlfreak

Boy that booster threw me for a loop Friday afternoon. I was shaking like a cheap motel bed after somebody placed a quarter in the slot. My wife has decided she may not opt for the booster. BIL was hit double time he got the booster and Covid at the same and has felt really bad since last Wednesday.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! just waving and grumbling about my lack of shop time. good luck with it, Gene!

I located my paste wax in a box the other day so I think I may be bringing all my hand tools/planes in for a shine up.


----------



## Gene01

Just got a new to me Shopsmith bandsaw. It was a gift from a fellow Shopsmither who just got a new Laguna. It's way newer than my '75 model. The stock BS table was 12X12. He had installed a well constructed baltic birch banded Melamine table that's 24X36. In the process of installing the Carter "scroller blade" guide. It'll be great for BS boxes and pattern work.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Good find on the Shopsmith bandsaw. I ordered and received new urethane tires for mine, and I'll be changing the tires soon.


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime ended at 1530 hrs, today,,,film at 2300hrs…


----------



## bandit571

4 corner dry fit..









Needs a bit of fine tuning..









Not the easiest to cut out..









Blog later…as for outside the windows…









Got about…4" of this white crap on the ground…YUCK.


----------



## GaryC

Been here 13 years myself. Saw lots of folks come and go…met lots of good friends….saw lots of great projects, lost a couple of great people….even saw Marty quit staring at a dog's butt


----------



## CFrye

SCORE, Gene!!
Don, this video made replacing the tires on the bandsaw a snap! I tried the hot water trick before, No go!
Marty, you keep talking like that! LOL
Hey, Gary!


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - Pretty neat video. I might try a 1/4" dowel in a drill.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…snowbirds…

There be a Wind Chill Alert going on around here….another good day to stay inside…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning from the sick ward…

I've been struggling with Bronchitis for 10 days, can't stop coughing and can't get any sleep (nor can anyone else in the house). Try getting into see a doc after you tell them you have a respiratory problem and the COVID road block quickly goes up.

Finally got in yesterday and they put me on Prednisone and some weird "Benzonatate pearls" for the cough that have dizziness as a side effect…. oh joy!

My wife and I are supposed to fly my daughter to Spain on Feb. 1st, and I really need this to clear up before we attempt to get on an airplane.


----------



## controlfreak

Rest up Matt, I hope you recover fast!


----------



## bandit571

Rest up, Matt.

Just watched Episode #2 of that Paul Seller's Masterclasses Video series….about the Keepsake Box with rounded sides,,,,Not sure IF I can get all those tasks done, today….seems to be a 3 hour shift time limit….will see..

19 partly sunny degrees outside, with enough wind to cause that Chill Alert.

Film at 2300 hours….


----------



## northwoodsman

Gene Howe - I found my stash of PC 690's today if you are still looking for one or more. I thought that I had sold them when I went over to the dark side (black & green). Evidently I cleaned them up and put them in a drawer for whatever reason. Now if I could only find the hinge mortising jig that I was looking for I would be happy. Let me know if you are interested in one or more of them. I found 3 nearly new Bosch routers also. My memory is slipping bad.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt oooouch! heal quick Mr.  Mmmmm Spain…. me Encanto. Are you flying into Madrid?

working on getting my planner/calendar thing put together in a way it makes sense to me. Put Disney's Robin Hood on for Julie and it turns out Blake's never seen it. I think he likes it. /sigh/ I wish I was in the shop.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene Howe - I found my stash of PC 690 s today if you are still looking for one or more. I thought that I had sold them when I went over to the dark side (black & green). Evidently I cleaned them up and put them in a drawer for whatever reason. Now if I could only find the hinge mortising jig that I was looking for I would be happy. Let me know if you are interested in one or more of them. I found 3 nearly new Bosch routers also. My memory is slipping bad.
> 
> - northwoodsman


That's awesome! PM sent and, thank you!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, if he's no longer using them, you should buy everything he's offering. There's no such thing as too many routers!










Most of these routers have a bit in the collet that never gets removed which can be very handy for repetitive operations.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 
Gene, my dad called me from an antique shop and asked if I had heard of a shop smith. I said of course, I have friends who have them. I think he wanted to buy it for me, but I told him I didn't need it. He was impressed with all the attachments.
3196 days for me. Calculator says 8.75 years. How can that be?


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti wowsers!

I've been looking for a used PC router, mainly because there's a quick release collet you can get for them, and they've got solid reviews. my old Skil doesn't have micro adjustment and it's been a pain ever since I got it. I got a Bosch colt last year and love it, but I'm not sure doing large rabbets or dadoes with it for casework would be my best option.

thinking I need to take some vacation time but I have no clue what I'd do with it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….a Bright and sunny 2 degrees above zero.

Not sure IF I want to even stick me nose out the door…it just might freeze off…..Brass Monkeys are a bit angry, right now….

At least it is warm IN the Basement Shop….sometimes too warm…


----------



## miketo

Hope your bronchitis clears up fast, Mainiac.


----------



## controlfreak

I am adding a new Router to my stash tomorrow but it is a cordless style. The Veritas larger router plane came back in stock so I pounced. It is spending the day in Greensboro, NC to torment me.


----------



## bandit571

Random Plane Photo….









A Noodle Maker, and a routah in the background…









And a fancy-schmanzy Jointer..









Will be giving this even more work, later…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> thinking I need to take some vacation time but I have no clue what I d do with it.
> 
> - rhybeka


Build a shop, after things thaw of course.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see….Bacon, Sausage, Yellow Onion, Green Onion,Mushrooms, Shredded Spuds, 6 eggs, 1/2 a bottle of Guinness…LUNCH in a skillet….garlic salt and ground black pepper to help things out..then cover with shredded cheese…

1 guess where the other half of that Guinness went…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

Thanks for the well wishes. Prednisone seems to be helping and I got a little much needed sleep last night. Of course, dealing with the Prednisone hee-be-jee-bees is always a joy.

Big day at the new factory today. City secured water to the building and the fire protection crew is swapping water over to the new pump and header in the sprinkler room, then the electricians swap power over to that, then we bring water into the addition sprinkler system for the first time, then they flow test and the city inspects, then they cross connect to the sprinkler system in the existing building. Fingers crossed that this all goes well. The old pump was 25 HP, the new one is 100 HP and required a completely new electrical service. This is costing a fortune, but it's necessary for us to use the building for foam fabrications…. the key phrase being "exposed expanded plastics"... interpreted to mean "requires a LOT of water".



> Mmmmm Spain…. me Encanto. Are you flying into Madrid?
> - rhybeka


Boston to NYC to Barcelona to Seville… that will be a looooooong day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, that sounds delicious (minus the mushrooms) but it would take me 2 hours of intense basketball to burn off half of it.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Steve!! That's quite a feast! Sounds delicious. A meal of that proportion would require a nap, for me. Of course, it really doesn't take a meal for me to take a nap.


----------



## bandit571

Or..3 hours in the shop dancing with a few handplanes? Film at 2300 hrs…I'm bushed, and sore. 
ALL tasks in episode #2 are done…even had to mill a divider…..chop the stopped dados it goes in….and..hand planed all 4 sides into that curved detail…

Later tonight, I'll go look at Episode #3 and see what I need to do…next..


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt yes, it will be! and they're… five hours ahead right now? /squints/ I flew Dayton to NYC/JFK to Madrid on the way out, then Paris/NYC/Chicago/Dayton? back? Not sure if we stopped in NYC or not on the way back. Barcelona to Sevilla driving is a few hours I think - but my memory could be really off. Enjoy it whatever it is and take lots of pics 

@Yeti still working on finding a builder for said shop. going to hit up the guy who took my info again and see if he's made progress on a quote. The amish builder got back with the nephew and asked for size, doors/windows/etc. so I supplied it, now waiting to hear back again. I also have a building quoted at Menards, but that doesn't cover concrete and electrical…and concrete has to go down first anyway…. sooo….yeah. I also emailed a place over in Urbana but haven't heard anything.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm betting Menards will be the cheapest, possibly by a large margin. How large will the shop be? I did my own work for a 16' x 22' shed that could some day be a shop but my goal is to get the heck out of here and build a 30' x 50' barn with a house close by if there's any money left over. I haven't run power out there as it's another expense I don't want to jump into just yet. I believe concrete was $137/yd. in '20 when I placed it and had it pulled, screeded & troweled in a form I built so I've got quite a bit of sweat equity in it. I did the dirt work by hand too and for anything of signifigant size, that can really turn into a lot of back breaking work without machines.

Is the area where your shop will be very flat? If it is, that can make things much easier provided there's good drainage away from your foundation.

I would poke around any development to see who's doing slabs or driveways and ask for a card or phone number. My guy didn't have a card, just a first name and a phone number. He looked at it, gave me a price and showed up three weeks later when i had it formed and full of gravel, conduit, visqueen and steel.

Don't be afraid to shop around for new windows on marketplace or CL potentially saving big $$ and incorporate them into your build. Make sure they're a at least a semi-common size so if one ever gets broken or needs replacement it won't be a one off $$$$$$ custom.

Feel free to ask any other questions you might have, I've tried to plan well through my build but I made a few mistakes along the way. My favorite way to learn is through others' mistakes, keeps me from footing the bill.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuummmmm…


----------



## GaryC

Flipping thru pictures


----------



## firefighterontheside

I miss that guy!


----------



## Gene01

Me too!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait a minute is that Andy or Duck? Love the stache!


----------



## bandit571

Well, I WAS going to just take the day off from the shop..was…got to watching Episode #3….figured I could at least glue the box together…and then do the rest of the tasks..tomorrow..

The walk back up the stairs took a while…but, I returned. Box is sitting in a forest of clamps..Sellers used 4, with cauls….I'm not that lucky…..I'd be putting on #3 clamp while watching #1 clamp come off…

The reason FOR the day off, today? Too many errands, too much walking around on a bum leg…and the CAT Scan of me head didn't help matters….was about too tired and sore to even think about the shop.

Scan is because of a headache I've had since that fall out of bed last month…6+ weeks of a headache….must have rattled something loose in there…A face plant on a wood bedroom floor, while being sound asleep….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, sure hope you get some relief from those headaches. They can be debilitating. Hopefully, the scan helps the medics find the cause.


----------



## ssnvet

> Wait a minute is that Andy or Duck? Love the stache!
> - bigblockyeti


Andy… our very own gentleman cowboy woodworker… master of the cutting board and Wood Mizer sawyer slab cutter extrodinair …. lost, but not forgotten. Missed by all who knew him.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..it IS a FRIDAY, is it not…..and..Groundhog day is next week…..AND, maybe a crock-pot recipe for Groundhog to hang outside of Phil's front door "Spring, or else?"


----------



## miketo

Spent a week in Seville for work twenty years ago, right during the Feria in April. Had maybe two hours to play tourist which was a darn shame-beautiful town, and the Feria is not to be missed.


----------



## ssnvet

We've officially graduated to the 12"-18" band. Oh joy…










still it is Friday…










Stay warm out there…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Wait a minute is that Andy or Duck? Love the stache!
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Andy… our very own gentleman cowboy woodworker… master of the cutting board and Wood Mizer sawyer slab cutter extrodinair …. lost, but not forgotten. Missed by all who knew him.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thought so, just wanted to be sure. I never met him in person, heck I've met only a couple folks from here in person but he seemed like the real deal!

Moving into the 12'-18" snow band would have me wanting to move into the 50° - 70° band pretty quick!


----------



## ssnvet

Where's your spirit of adventure :^p


----------



## bandit571

Just got a PM from one of Ted's clones…something about 16,000 wood plans….

You've be warned…

Worked WAY too hard for a Friday…but..









Box has been glued up, cleaned up and the lid sawn free of the box…..this equates into a Cardio Workout…









Just start on the ends, first..









Then take it easy as you plane the cuts level..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself.

Who the bloody 'ell turned off the heat? It be just 1 degree of zero outside….The Brass Monkeys have gone on strike, and refuse to even venture out the door.

Used to call this weather.."Colder than the south end of a north bound Siberian Bat".....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better get that plow on Matt.
They are saying we could have a major storm here this week. Could be some rain or it could be a lot of snow and ice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy and Betty Lou(dog) were inseparable.


----------



## northwoodsman

Have one more 690 remaining if anyone is interested. This one has a stabilizer base (or not as it will add to shipping cost). Make an offer as long as it doesn't undercut Gene's although I can't tell you what his was. In perfect condition, as good as new.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Where's your spirit of adventure :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I moved my family and all my possessions south on my dime then lived with my parents for 5 months while we searched for a builder (and my wife was working from home). The adventure culminated in having a hack "builder" trespass and destroy ~100 trees that didn't need to be touched forcing us to buy instead of building. That was enough adventure for me for quite a while. Propertly persuaded, my next move will be somewhere along the coast of Quintana Roo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In honor of the mention of Andy, I sawed one of his favorite things today…spalted hackberry.


----------



## bandit571

40 minutes of shop time, today (so far) was trying to finish leveling the lid…it flipped and hit the floor….so NOW I am waiting on the glue to cure…before hinges can be installed. Grrrrrr….

Might try again after Supper..and see what I can do….

Has warmed up to 17 degrees outside…..January going out in style..


----------



## bandit571

Episode#4 called for the dados to be opened up…









Both ends were done….was trying to level a couple high spots ..and the lid flipped over..and fell to the floor…...









So now, it is back into the clamps…squared up and glued back up….took the downtime to sharpen those two chisels.









Hinges have been bought..









And NEW can of Shellac at the ready…and dug out the cordless pilot hole drill…









Gonna be needed in this Red Oak….

Waiting on the glue to dry.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

I will always remember Andy. A truly decent human being and a dear friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, hackberry is a very boring wood until it sits for a couple years in the elements. Then it's awesome.


----------



## DonBroussard

I still think of Andy often. I enjoyed our visits to Jenks, OK to see him and Carol. He would have blended right in on "Wagon Train" or "The Rifleman" or a similar western program. Great guy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, hackberry is a very boring wood until it sits for a couple years in the elements. Then it's awesome.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep. This log has been sitting out for a few years. I have a couple nicer logs, but they have only been sitting for a year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> - Gary


I remember this day vividly. It was the first time I tried to mill the mill with the mill. And there's Mudflap. That was a fun day.


----------



## CFrye

> - Gary
> 
> I remember this day vividly. It was the first time I tried to mill the mill with the mill. And there's Mudflap. That was a fun day.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It was a great day! Hard to believe it's been over 4 years ago.


----------



## bandit571

Lid has been fixed…









Hinges installed..









Finger Lift carved….









That will do, for one day..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, that Hackberry looks great. Mom and dad have a few live standing Hackberry that could go but based on what I'm seeing, they need to be felled now and milled in a couple years?

This one's been down for a while and off the ground, the picture was taken November last year.


----------



## bandit571

Well…NOT a very nice "WAKE UP" call….must have been a W I L D arsed dream….did a 90 degree "barrel roll" and…
Landing Zone Right Knee, LZ Left Elbow, LZ Leftside of left hand….Right side of forehead….tips of both big toes

Are NOT meant to be crash landed from 2' above the floor, while sound asleep…then leg cramps trying to get up off the bedroom floor….

Morning, People….Monday is off to a"Bang-up" start….I think I'll stay out of the shop, today….too dang sore..


----------



## miketo

Bandit, some mornings it's just not worth chewing though the leather straps. (hat tip to Emo Philips)


----------



## mojapitt

> Bandit, some mornings it s just not worth chewing though the leather straps. (hat tip to Emo Philips)
> 
> - Mike


You are really dating yourself by referring to Emo


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, any new sawmill yet or is work keeping you too busy?


----------



## controlfreak

Sound like Bandit has been slam dancing in the mosh pit. Heal up buddy!


----------



## bandit571

Have remembered the dream I was watching at the time…..and a street fight scene from an old movie,,,something about "In Old Tucson"?

Needed help just to stand back up….

Son thinks I need a 1" thick foam Landing Pad…...just in case….

Boss says we need to go out to the store, and stock up on things…due to that storm that is supposed to arrive here Thursday…..yeah,, and about half the rest of the county will be doing the same thing….with the others waiting outside the doors…..

Ok, seems my bench vise has a "helper", for when wooden jaws just won't do the job..









Better eat your Wheaties, before taking this from the shelf, carrying to the bench….some serious "curls" going on..
Details?









You've heard of "Monarch of the Seas"? Meet the Monarch of the Vise….was the Boss's Great-Uncle's…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Needed help just to stand back up….
> 
> Son thinks I need a 1" thick foam Landing Pad…...just in case….
> 
> Boss says we need to go out to the store, and stock up on things…due to that storm that is supposed to arrive here Thursday…..yeah,, and about half the rest of the county will be doing the same thing….with the others waiting outside the doors…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, maybe you need a lower bed? Mine's 32" from the floor with concrete under the carpet, I suspect I'd be pretty torn up if I attempted something similar.

If you're stocking up (& there's anything actually left when you get there) buy anything you think you might use before it expires. Shelves are starting to look barren down here and I was just going to order more Quaker State 5W-20 engine oil from Amazon (Wally world & others have none for months now) and it's now $33.59 for a 5qt jug up from $14.67 just four months ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, hackberry needs to generally be abused for it to spalt. Keep it right on the ground, in the weather. The sapwood will get punky, but the heart will be solid and spalted.

Major winter storm coming tomorrow night with ice, sleet and rain all in the cards. Maybe 12" of snow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Guess I need to cut it to length and let it lay down. We should see mid 50's tomorrow yet a surprising number of shelves are empty nonetheless, this ish is getting old.


----------



## bandit571

Lots of idiots on the road, today…..thinking EVERY stop sign is a 4-way stop…even in a parking lot. Avoided Wal E World, and went to Krogers, instead…simply because of an abundance of Kroger Fuel Points…got $0.20 off the price per gallon…and even Krogers was very busy, just more civilized…..

6 weeks til Spring…can hardly wait….

Might go and look up The Irish Rovers, and listen a song,,,,The Orange & The Green….His Father was an Orangeman, and his Mother was a Green…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Major winter storm coming tomorrow night with ice, sleet and rain all in the cards. Maybe 12" of snow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Come on over tomorrow, 50* here, gonna fire up the grill….


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, maybe some bubble wrap PJs?
Have y'all seen this plea from fellow LJ Carol? She is asking for someone to make an urn for her soldier/veteran son.


----------



## rhybeka

Boss stopped me on my way back to my cube today and told me to take my laptop home on Wed. afternoon/evening in case the weather people happened to be right about the ice and/or snow.

@Yeti I was shooting for 24×32 but with the conversation I had with a pole building builder last Friday, and the estimate I received this afternoon, my 30k budget will get me a 24×24 building with the prep work, concrete, and the building shell (for 32k).

I get costs and such are only going to go up, so I need to downsize the size of the building to get everything I need into the budget. I went out and grabbed machine measurements again tonight and I'm trying to see what's the smallest I can go size wise and not negate having an assembly/finishing area somewhat separate from my milling operations area. I'm not great with graph paper so I'm doing it in sketchup the best I can. It's also helping to visualize what size walkways I'll have. If you need me, I'll be in the corner pouting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for sharing the post, Candy…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, when I drew out my shop it started as a 32×36, I cut it back to the 32×24 that I have now to save $5000. I wish now I would have just sucked it up and built what I originally wanted. Don't leave yourself short…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I know trying to measure some stuff can be deceptively tricky, like my cyclone dust collector is ~25"d × 51"w when tight to the wall but I'll need at least a 25" wide path to roll the drum away when it's full. I have enough crap crammed into half the garage now to easily fill a 24'×32' shop to be able to comfortably work around all the machines. As is, it takes me 5 minutes of moving stuff around just to be able to use my jointer. The 30'×50' I spec'd for our property isn't becoming less of a reality but it's not becoming more either. I've said it several times now but I'd really like to sell our house and be homeless until the bubble pops then I can get cheap materials and hungry subcontractors.


----------



## northwoodsman

Beka, If you do go with the smaller shop make sure you place it where you have room for future expansion. Personally I would be extremely happy with a well designed 24' x 24' space. Easier to heat and cool on those really hot and cool days. I like the idea of having everything close by and not walking 20,000 steps a day to work on a project. I like the feeling of a small quaint shop with a lot of character to work in rather than the feeling of working in a big cold warehouse. My 2.5 stall garage is about 500 sq. ft. and if it were 100% work shop it would be perfect for me. I have been collecting pictures and designs over the years of what my dream shop would look like and the features it would include. My woodworking techniques changed over the years and so did my needs for shop features and shop space. If money and space were no object, I think a 500-600' sq. ft shop is where I would land.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya!...Waiting on the next "Storm of the Century" to arrive with baited breath…yeah,,riiiight….and get to watch all them stupid news reporters standing outside in it. Shelves are now emptied of milk…

On a more calmer note….have fixed a set of hinges for that little box, so the lid will sit down gap free. have a chain roughly the right length… Box has been sanded to 220 grit, wiped down, and coat #2 has been brushed on…letting that dry a while….Will check back this evening.

33 mostly sunny degrees outside. Boss has an errand or two to run…and needs me to do the driving, again….


----------



## northwoodsman

bandit, they are already starting to close things down here in the Dallas area for Thursday and it's going to be almost 70° today. They are out treating the roads already. We are supposed to get it overnight tomorrow and into Thursday a.m. I had a doctors appt for 8:30 a.m. Thursday morning that was moved up to this afternoon already. This one should last around 36 hours. The one we had last year at this time lasted 11 days and killed over 70 people. They say our power grid is ready this time. I'll be testing my generator this afternoon for sure. I know my back up heat source works because I have 3 different ones now.


----------



## miketo

> Bandit, some mornings it s just not worth chewing though the leather straps. (hat tip to Emo Philips)
> 
> - Mike
> 
> You are really dating yourself by referring to Emo
> 
> - Monte Pittman


"Oh, Rochester…."-Jack Benny


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning All.


----------



## rad457

Dang, another one of them "Fort" residences


----------



## bandit571

Seems that the crowd in Krogers is a bit more laid back, and civil..that the usual crowd over at Wal E World…..and the aisles with the milk and bread actually full shelves…amazing.

January Snow has just about melted away…making room for this month's layers? Don't sound very nice weather for a Groundhog Day…does it?


----------



## bandit571

Let everyone here see this first…after switching out to better, flatter hinges…and rubbing out the second coat..









Lid closed..









Added the chain to the lid..









Hinges fixed to have no gap in the backside..









Or on the ends..









And…the "Mini Bun Feet"...

About time to post as a Project?


----------



## CFrye

*BAGS*! Long time no see!

I stopped at Dollar General after work to pick up some milk…just in case. I hope almond milk goes well with Grape Nuts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey bags!


----------



## boxcarmarty

BAGS! did ya dig yerself out again?


----------



## bandit571

BAGS! Any relation to Frodo Bag-ends?


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy it's hard to tell the difference with it on cereal.  I like almond chocolate milk.

Thanks all. Honestly, I'm very grateful for having a 30k budget. I didn't sit down and actually measure a darn thing the first time around to come up with my 24×24 or 24×32 guesstimated size, so I guess that's my karma debt now. I was thinking more along the lines of if we chose to sell what would get us the biggest ROI. Another garage was the best answer. I went out and measured all of my big tools/workbenches/etc. last night so I'm going to try putting it all on different sized foot prints in sketchup and see what the biggest is I can do without having to walk sideways around everything like in the last shop. oh and have all my process flow take place in one building. The guy that quoted me doesn't build anything smaller than 24×24 so I'm back to looking for a builder if I go smaller.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey all. 9 years after coming up here I finally have a small garage space. Starting over from scratch. First thing will be a bench. Nice to see you guys.


----------



## robscastle

Oh yeah some smut for the randy LJ's

I will let LBD know

Bit far to go though its in India!.
i think I will stick to working the wood.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! You too Marty. "Storm of the Century" has arrived…dark, dreary, RAINY and rather nasty looking. 40 degrees outside…looks like a great day to stay inside the house. Groceries have already been bought, Meds refilled, 









And a stash of Red Oak to start another project with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing but rain for now in Martysville, changing to freezing rain later today then eventually snow. I reckon I ought to fire up the generator and make sure it's gonna run if I need it…

Was up dealing with a mouse at 2:30 this morning, he had his foot in the trap and trying to drag it up under the stove. A couple of pumps from the Daisy up side the gray matter seemed to have calmed him down a bit…

Beka, have you considered one of those large storage buildings that they sale on the street corners? My FIL bought a 12×20 and had it delivered and set up for about $6000. I think you can find them as wide as 16ft…


----------



## controlfreak

Its Friday for me. Flying out tomorrow going to try and go skiing in Taos NM but they are calling for snow at Dallas FW airport. First flight was cancelled and had to rebook, fingers crossed.


----------



## bandit571

Walther's Buildings has their office about halfway between West Liberty and Urbana….on Rt 68. Might see what they could do?

Paul Sellers' Desktop Organizer, seem to be the next project. Mine MIGHT be a little bigger…we'll see….need to get 2 panels cut and glued up (bottom and the lid) and go from there…looking like I could use this as a front..









Split it down the middle, one for a drawer front, the other the front of the box…

Maybe head to the shop after a bit…have downloaded Sellers' FREE plans, again….


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I am putting in a metal building, 24×26 for $8000. That doesn't include concrete, but it might get you started.


----------



## northwoodsman

controlfreak - Check with your carrier if you are connecting in Dallas to see if there are other options. Last night Southwest announced that they were suspending operations at Dallas Love Field (DAL) on Thursday and that's their home base and HQ. We just don't have the de-icing equipment needed here, even at DFW. All schools and universities have already been called off for Thursday and Friday. Pretty much all business will be closed. We are anticipating wide spread power outages due to ice taking down trees and power lines. They have forecast .25" - .5" of ice with 1" - 2" of sleet in the immediate Dallas area. The farther west of Dallas you go the more likely the chances of snow instead of sleet and freezing rain. If you get stuck in Dallas you will probably get stuck at the airport because there are not a lot of hotels near the airport (compared to the number of travelers that pass through the airport on a given day) and taxi's have become obsolete and good luck finding rideshare drivers out on the icy covered roads. I didn't even think of it last night and I walked into a grocery store to pick up one thing and the shelves were empty. Then I went to get gas at a local gas station that has 72 pumps, that's not a typo, and I waited in line. I wanted ethanol free gas for my generator. It wasn't bad, I waited 5 minutes. Not a long line at those pumps at $4.26 a gallon.


----------



## bandit571

Paul Sellers made a Desktop Organizer a while back ( I gave Beka a copy of it) so, today I downloaded the plans, again..









I'll worry about the drawer later..









Have already modified the cut list a bit..









Due what I have on hand….got the top and bottom cut to size..









And the back, upper front (what goes above the drawer) and 2 sides…and that will do for today…going back and watch episode #1 and see what he does…


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty yeah - they've gone up in price though… priced a 16×40 (largest they go) and it's just over 17k before concrete/foundation, insulation, and electrical. it'd be a squeeze and still DIY as much as I can in the end, but it may be doable for 30k. I'm trying to see if I can manage in 16×40 first - 40 may be a bit long for my lot :\ not sure as I only measured back to 32! I think it'd be ok though.

@Monte my only fear is to make sure they are using good quality steel. usually if they are 'cheap' steel buildings they are only using 26 gauge and not 29 gauge or higher. I only know enough there to be dangerous… it's worth a look if I'm going to have to GC the concrete pad no matter which way I go.

@Bandit I'll see if they have a website.  Working on 'how big does Becky really need?' right now in sketchup.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, the ones that I've seen has a wood floor, it's built elsewhere and brought in on a truck and set in place…


----------



## controlfreak

Flights canceled again, losing a day and sleeping in an airport is in my future I fear. In my younger days with twenty bucks in my pocket and no credit this would be devastating, I can now just roll with it. Getting mellow as I age.

@northwoodsman Thanks for the insight at DFW lodging, I told my wife "it ain't happening", She thought we'll just check in.


----------



## northwoodsman

controlfreak, Southwest just backtracked and now said that not "all" operations are suspended for tomorrow, whatever that means. This is after everyone already cancelled or changed their flights based on what they announced 24 hours ago. It's been raining for several hours and it's 30°F. It going to drop into the low 20's in the next few hours and the high tomorrow is 23-24°F with continued precipitation through tomorrow afternoon. The only thing that we have going for us at the moment is that the past several days have been almost 70°F so the ground will take several hours to freeze. It wont get above freezing again until Saturday so the next few days will be a mess. Ice is forming on powerlines and trees already. I better go dig out some winter attire (jeans). I went to Sam's today wearing shorts and a t-shirt while everyone else was wearing down jackets and gloves and I got a bunch of strange looks. I like messing with people, I had a stroke almost two years ago and lost my sensation to temperature. I don't know if it's -20° or 95°. It's kind of nice actually, but it is dangerous because I can still get burned or get hypothermia. UPDATE: Dallas is up to 1,000 cancelled flights for Thursday and it's expected to increase significantly throughout the day.


----------



## GaryC

Man am I glad I'm in East Texas and not around that metroplex mess


----------



## bandit571

30 degrees and a light mist going on…not much else….Place where my son works called off production tonight. Bit of a Breeze outside….

one hour in the shop this evening..









Grooves and a rebate milled, piece of plywood cut….pins laid out..









Will wait and see how tomorrow goes…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Beka, I am putting in a metal building, 24×26 for $8000. That doesn't include concrete, but it might get you started.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is that steel anchored to a slab you have put down first or in the ground and concrete placed around the columns? Are the building details standard like; 4/12 roof pitch, single overhead door, 2-4 window and a single 36" man door? I'm seeing prices all over the place here and of those I've talked too, they want the slab down first and they anchor to it (make sense to me) but the windows are crap, steel is light gauge and there's no overhang. I only want to do this once and I want to get it right the first time.


----------



## mojapitt

This is basically what I am getting (only finished). It has hurricane anchors to hold it down.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Kind of boring watching out through the windows..at the "Great Blizzard of 2022" blows by.

try living in a Mobile Home during the real Blizzard of 1978….where you had to dig out just to get the doors open. yeah…today IS rather on the mild side…..

right now, it is a really fine snow, 22 WINDY degrees outside…..looks more like a foggy day…til you see the fog starting to make small drifts.

Will be a good day to just hide out in my shop….


----------



## bandit571

So…ok, who ordered this crap?









and..looking out through the screen in the front door…









Before I went out there with a cordless power shovel…..

We under a Level 2 around here…..can almost see a full city block, now….


----------



## controlfreak

Well after a forth cancelled flight I am throwing in the towel. I drove to Charlotte NC yesterday and got up at 1:30 am only to find that they cancelled my flight at 10:30 last night. Son and grandson had to spend the night in DFW last night. What a shame, Taos has 37 inches of fresh powder too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Snow skiing is too far away from the Upstate, might be time to take on waterskiing? Less chance of hitting a tree too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 6° with 8" of snow that fell yesterday.
Controlfreak, that's a bummer having to cancel a ski trip. I've only ever cancelled one and that was because CO had no snow. We ended up going to Whistler later in the year. I haven't skied for 2 years because of the Covid.

Did Monte say he's building a wood shop or somewhere to park a sawmill?


----------



## controlfreak

> Snow skiing is too far away from the Upstate, might be time to take on waterskiing? Less chance of hitting a tree too!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Tree skiing is what I love the most. The steeper the better.


----------



## bigblockyeti

When I see that, I get chilly! Plus I want to cut open that closest dead pine to see what treasure lies inside.


----------



## bandit571

I'm sure Mad River Mountain,OH is happy right now…..


----------



## ssnvet

Cool tree in the Alcazar castle garden, in Sevilla…. About 10' in diameter.


----------



## controlfreak

I am officially on a plane after 5 cancellations and now a missed connection due to crew staffing delay. Rerouted from Santa Fe to ABQ and can only hope my bags follow me. Son and grandson had to bail on getting to ABQ and are rerouting to Santa Fe now after being in DFW since 2:00 PM yesterday. We are making this up as we go along now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did Monte say he's building a wood shop or somewhere to park a sawmill?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Looks like a sawmill barn to me…


----------



## bandit571

90 minutes of shoptime..about wore me out…
Sawing..









Chopping..









Dry fitting..









Even got the plywood cut to length…will try later for width..









Once the next 2 corners are done….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….9 above zero, clear, BRIGHT and sunny outside the windows. Tree limbs are dropping snowballs at any puff of wind.

Pills taken….might see about Brunch after a bit..once BOTH eyeballs have wokened up….

Used to have to get up early on a saturday morning, tune in PBS for the morning line up of Woodworking shows…then later in the afternoon, watch the rest of the line-up….just ain't the same, anymore….


----------



## rad457

Woke up to snow here, -20 C yesterday and -3 C today, forecast is rain this afternoon? 
Came across a show call Handmade, English Wood Workers, missed the first few in the series but have the PVR set to catch the rest, found it rather interesting.


----------



## Gene01

Found one series called "Handmade". But, it was not all woodworking. Lot of Blacksmithing, pottery and, needlework, as well. Nevertheless, it was interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Is that the one with the Irish Cabinetmakers….?

Morning to ya….Warmed up to 18 above zero….still have a huge drift between the back door and the Chevy….Neighbor finally got her car plowed out….

Weather Station said Bellefontaine got 9" of this white crap….right now, it is a clear and sunny morning..just 50 degrees too cold….


----------



## rad457

The show I watched was building Chairs, every week One person is eliminated, think there are 6 or 7 left?
Very definite English 
Remember a show few years ago, think it was called Craftsman, He spent time with all different trades, was a great show! See This old House has a new series on as well, new build addition on a Heritage house, some of the old crew, kinda interesting if you are interested in new techniques?


----------



## Gene01

> The show I watched was building Chairs, every week One person is eliminated, think there are 6 or 7 left?
> Very definite English
> Remember a show few years ago, think it was called Craftsman, He spent time with all different trades, was a great show! See This old House has a new series on as well, new build addition on a Heritage house, some of the old crew, kinda interesting if you are interested in new techniques?
> 
> - Andre


Is one of the contestants called Misty?


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up, and waiting on the glue-up…









Only took 7 clamps, this time…









Added a strip to the panel for the lid,,









As the panel wasn't quite wide enough…...

Has warmed up to 30 degrees outside! Still 30 degrees too cold….


----------



## bandit571

Chevy and the trash can have been dug out of the drifts….Battery in the cordless snow shovel died, had to use "normal" shovels..I'm whooped…and soaked.

Irish Black Tea, with 2 shots of Ryan's Irish Creamer to warm up…..

Neighbor's car needed a jump to start….haven't tried to start mine, yet. Wiper blades are frozen to the windshield…1/4" of ice. Will have to let the car run a while, to defrost things….might try after a bit…just hop in and start it up….let it run for a while….with the defroster on high…


----------



## rad457

*Is one of the contestants called Misty?*

I think so, or Mitsy? that was a few days ago


----------



## bandit571

Chevy was stuck to the ice…gave it a tad more "gas" to get free….had to stop on the way to Wall E World…about 10 Whitetail deer wanted to cross the street…one even had a nice big rack….

Forget buying any bread….among other items….pickings were a bit on the slim side….You'd have thought there was another Blizzard on the way….sheesh.

may make a sammich and call it a day….too much fun…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had the snow shovel out this weekend…


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That's cheating.


----------



## Gene01

> *Is one of the contestants called Misty?*
> 
> I think so, or Mitsy? that was a few days ago
> 
> - Andre


That's the one I caught, then. Wasn't too much fun to watch.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty prefers power tools


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty that looks FUN!  you need it though with your driveway.

Any tips on getting the PB Blaster smell out of my Carhart jacket? I'm figuring it needs laundered but do I need to add anything special? had to get a layer of surface rust off my table saw and bandsaw tops last night and about cried. they should be better protected now, and less work in a few months.

@Bandit trying to get Walters to come quote me for a building. Trying another company in Lima to see if they'll quote me for the whole building or even just concrete. Julie's sister said they did fantastic work for them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I haven't been keeping my thumb on the pulse of what's happening with steel but lumber sure has gone through the roof (again) as of lately. I pay less attention to dimensional lumber as I can now make that with my sawmill, at least to 12' 5" without shelling out another $595 (up $95 recently) for an additional 5' of cutting length. I do pay a lot of attention to OSB as it's a part of pretty much all building and I can't make it at home, it was $15.15 for a 4' x 8' x 7/16" sheet back in September '21, today at the same Lowe's it's $43.07. A steel building, for me, offers hands off building, it's done quick and I'll never have to worry about bugs. A wood building would save money as I could erect it myself and have it done exactly as I want, only slower and in need of bug pretreatment.

I spent some time yesterday putting all the corner markers of the envelope the house will have to fall in and tightening up the tolerances on where a planned 30' x 50' x 14' shop/barn will be and the layout has met preliminary spousal approval. The actual execution could still be a ways off or not depending on a number of variables I can't (nor can anyone else) determine right now. I did get to meet our new neighbor's who are raising goats instead of horses like our last neighbors and they seem to have their hands full with projects to contain smaller animals vs. something the size of a horse. I asked if they were going to be doing any building and it sounds like they have all they need and then some with ~7x the land they were coming from.

Of the steel building contractors I've seen around here, most I've found on FB and one guy was quick to say how fast 12ga vs. 14ga frame members would increase cost. Further digging indicates at least part of that complete B.S. at that time anyway. I'm disinterested in harassing different vendor's on their current prices when I don't know when this will come to fruition but I do know the BS'er I sat down with told me a downpayment locks in your material and I think your labor cost as well, even if materials quadruple, the contract prices will be honored for 1,2,4 years or whatever it was.

I realize this is a little apples to oranges as I'm almost to the active shopping stage and you're ready to get going but it's still the same game in regards to trying to hit the bottom of the materials market when signing on the dotted line.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Leave it at that…

Do you know what is good about waking up on a Monday Morning?

Neither do I…..

25 mostly sunny degrees outside….meh..


----------



## ssnvet

Many of these trees in Seville…


































Anybody ever seen anything like it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Send one to me and I'll cut it up for you!

Looks like a birch/sweetgum hybrid.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya….Monday? Leave it at that…
> 
> Do you know what is good about waking up on a Monday Morning?
> 
> Neither do I…..
> 
> 25 mostly sunny degrees outside….meh..
> 
> - bandit571


LOL


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Many of these trees in Seville…
> 
> Anybody ever seen anything like it?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


London Plane (or sycamore if you're from the US)


----------



## HerbC

+1 sycamore


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Anybody ever seen anything like it?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


sycamore…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 2 sycamores across the road from me…










they stop the traffic that miss the curve…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Some catch fire…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Even the police gets some of the sycamore…


----------



## rad457

Funny how the tree usually wins 200 mile road trip to pick up a new stand and belt guard for my Delta Jointer.
An a Stanley 50 1/2 mitre box snuck into the truck? Wife agreed to the trip but going to cost a couple of nights/days in Banff!


----------



## DonBroussard

Andre - Nice find on the 50-1/2 mitre box. Banff and Lake Louise is a sweet "punishment".


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Funny how the tree usually wins
> 
> - Andre


Not always.









My latest score, free and loaded for me, my favorite kind!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Lunch, today…Toasted English Muffin, 3 slices of Cotto Salami, and 2 slices Provolone Cheese…

Looking like a 1300 start time for the shop…maybe


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm a little late to the party, but I thought sycamore when I saw the bark. The snow is melting.


----------



## bandit571

28 sunny degrees outside…

2-1/2 hours IN the shop, today…before the leg called it quits…

and all I got done was install a lid on a box..









And cut some stock to make a drawer..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I'm a little late to the party, but I thought sycamore when I saw the bark. The snow is melting.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm sending you another truck load…


----------



## Gene01

Its still dark and 45° at 03:50 but, its gonna be a sunny 77° today. Wife's brother and his wife from IL, should be pulling in Friday when it's supposed to be 80° They were supposed to be here last week but, their icy roads delayed them. Don't blame them. I'd imagine pulling a 40' camper could get a bit squirrelly on ice. They'll be here until mid March. We're set up to handle their rig. Apparently, the previous owners of our new place here, either had a large camper or, frequent guests with one.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, so you are saying that Marty can come stay with you in the winter?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna run out today and buy a big camper…


----------



## controlfreak

Finally made it out skiing with the kids and one Grandson. It was a quick fun trip but everything that could go wrong with air travel did. Crazy thing was on the last day one of my sons was placing something in the car and let out a scream and fell holding his knee. I was thinking ACL but he had dislocated his knee cap. Took him three attempts to get it from the side back to the front.


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went "camping", Uncle Sam was paying…...

Morning to ya…..Uncle Charles has been camping out in my feet, this am….

Waiting to see what the Boss has on her schedule…..

Stay tuned…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess it's better to hurt your knee after the skiing is over, but I'm not sure. In 1998 on my last day of skiing at Breckenridge CO, I broke my leg very badly and got to extend my stay in CO. Had to have surgery at Vail Valley Hospital.


----------



## rad457

Well mine is under 30' so save some room Wonder how long to get rid of the mountain of snow n Ice so I can get it out of the back yard? Anyways, wife is canceling here Kentucky Derby trip and is hinting about Mexico for a week? All I want to do is get home an try out the 50 1/2 After I find some room!


----------



## controlfreak

> I guess it's better to hurt your knee after the skiing is over, but I'm not sure. In 1998 on my last day of skiing at Breckenridge CO, I broke my leg very badly and got to extend my stay in CO. Had to have surgery at Vail Valley Hospital.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ouch!

It was the morning of the last ski day so one day is all he missed. The doctors saw his ski pants and assumed it was a skiing accident. He said "No it was in the damn parking lot"


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, so you are saying that Marty can come stay with you in the winter?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Everybody is welcome! BYOB, though.


----------



## bandit571

Schedule for today…have to go to Krogers for the Boss. Then come back and go to the shop. Episode #4 is just cutting dovetails for the box….mine might be a little different than Sellers made…oh well. 1/2laps on the front, through ones on the back, curves for the plywood bottom panel…..drawer is only 2" tall, BTW…might get a bit…tedious….Cussing may be involved…

Stay tuned….


----------



## bandit571

Returned from Krogers…went by the list the Boss sent along…and, of course..half the stuff I got was WRONG…told her I got what you wrote ON the list, except for the non-existent ICE-MELT..

Told her NEXT time, YOU are going along, and you can do the shopping, while I sit in the car….

having a Glazed Donut , before I go hide in the shop…..


----------



## CFrye

Ouch on the dislocated knee!
61 degrees in my neighborhood. 
I have achieved cylindrical on garden tool handle. And discovered gaps in the lamination glue up :-(
Suggestions? Squeeze some more Titebond 3 in there? Maybe with some maple sawdust? Of course it is on the end where the tool goes (the ebony has a cut out for the flat tang) so I can't just cut that part off.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, 2-1/2 hours of shop time, this afternoon..1400 to 1630hrs…..area between the shoulder blades is hurting..









Too much chisel work…plus..









Too much saw work…1/2 blind dovetails….according to THE PLAN..









Will work on the back dovetails..tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti it's just crazy no matter how you cut it. I talked to Walters Buildings out of Urbana today - surprisingly to a female. They don't build anything smaller than 18' or 20' wide. I said either would be fine as I can do what I need to in a 16×40 but would like wider as that causes me to have to sideways shimmy around my tools. anything up to a 24×24 as I'm fairly certain that will be above my budget. I told her what the budget is and she's going to come up with a few options and get back with me by the end of the week or next week. a big old we'll see.

@Matt I'm Jealous! hope it's a great time no matter what the trees look like  me encanta Espana! (too tired to find the tilde)

had an Excel file I was working on disappear/get eaten/something and lost 6 hours worth of work. just got done getting it back to where it was and maybe a bit better so I can hopefully have something to show my boss in my 1×1 at 8am. guess I better sleep fast!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncle Charles wake-up. Must have been a rough day, yesterday.

2 more corners to do, and some grooves….shop-timer might get used….2-1/2 hours seems to be a bit much…..

31 drab and dreary degrees outside…some of the white crap has melted away…yay!


----------



## bandit571

2-1/4 hours in the shop, today….the "extra" 15 minutes was for camera work…but..









Drawer has been glued up….letting this mess sit a day….

Couldn't figure a way to jig the short end pieces for the Stanley 45 to run grooves….so..









About 2 passes per side….with a center clean-out pass.

As for that bottom panel….took 4 dry fits to get it the right size..









Grrrrr. Getting rested up, will post the blog about today's follies later..









Hmmm…one knob, or two?


----------



## EarlS

Candy poke the boys on the woodturning swap thread. They should be able to.offer some good suggestions for epoxy or something that will hold up


----------



## bandit571

Just a PIP…while the Shellac dries…









Letting things air out a bit…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. 25 degrees outside, and big snowflakes floating down…Mother Nature must have hit the "Refresh" button….

Need to head to the shop, and see how Shellac coat #2 turned out…..then spend the rest of the day clearing off the top of the workbench….can't see the wood for the tools….you'd think I might have done a wee bit of work, lately..

Youngest 2 GrandBRATS are here for the weekend….


----------



## controlfreak

I think it is going to be seventy degrees here in South Carolina today. Hoping to make it to the shop but have too many shrubs to prune back and clean out the beds to get ready for spring. Wife doesn't think anything should be cut but I am getting too old to get a step ladder out to trim shrubs. She is shopping so out comes the chainsaw.


----------



## bandit571

Desktop Organizer has been posted as a Project….will see how that goes along.

Need to clean up and re-organize the shop….things are getting all jumbled about…









Just a tad messy…anyone want to stop by and help?


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, that is the most organized 'mess' I think I've ever seen.

Headed to Lowe's to see if I can find a thumb screw to replace the one that holds the air filter cover onto the generator. I am having to remove the cover to spray GUNK into the choke(?) to get the thing to start on occassion. Tool free would be preferable to dorking around with an Allen wrench. 
And, also get some groceries (not at Lowe's).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just sayin'...


----------



## CFrye

> Just sayin …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sunburned zebras?


----------



## northwoodsman

Sunburned zebras. Now that's funny!


----------



## DonBroussard

Good one, Candy!


----------



## bandit571

Rigged game…almost as if the outcome was already decided, BEFORE kick off…...LA needed all the help they could get, and the "Zebras" came through for them…


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya….errands for the Boss have been done. Supper will be "Happy Family" from the local Chinese/Japanese place downtown….

Shop is closed, today…..

Mostly cloudy 20 degrees outside, right now….talking 50s later this week?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Afternoon to ya….errands for the Boss have been done. Supper will be "Happy Family" from the local Chinese/Japanese place downtown….
> 
> - bandit571


Do they start with a happy family of puppies or kittens?


----------



## bandit571

Beef, Chicken and Shrimp, with veggies and fried rice

Washing it down with a beer, of course..


----------



## rad457

I skipped the Chocolate's for the Wife this year and went with some Alaskan Crab legs instead, and only 3 Roses


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Mother Nature still hasn't paid her heating bill, yet.

15 sunny degrees outside…Brass Monkeys are still on strike, and refuse to go back outside…..

Too bloody early in the morning….Pills have been taken…trash taken out…can I go take a nap?


----------



## rhybeka

Just got off the phone with my second workshop quote and the conclusion is my budget can't afford a 24' x 24' building.

Even getting a kit from Menards is 21-22k, and doesn't cover concrete and electrical. /sigh/ bummed.


----------



## bandit571

2-1/2 hours IN the shop, today…then the back of the right leg and all the toes said it was quitting time..film at 2300hrs.

Wondering IF I should do a Blog about this Tool Chest Rehab thing?

Waiting on glue to dry ..









A rack to hold 6 combo squares….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubber-ohs….

Back from our trip to Saville sans daughter #3. Later this week daughter #1 flies to Thailand for a one year teaching contract.

She surprised me with this as an early Father's Day gift….










Painted with acrylics on a piece of scrap oak that she found in my shop.


----------



## GaryC

That's really cool, Matt


----------



## BB1

Matt - that is so neat. I love that book. What an awesome gift. She is very talented.


----------



## bandit571

G A R Y !

Evening to ya, people!

Might get around to having my taxes prepared, tomorrow…...last year, didn't make enough to HAVE to file….would have been a $0.26 Refund, anyway.

Need to hobble back to the shop, need to take a couple photos…..

Did you all know department: Wall E World does sell $0.98 shelf brackets….but NOT the 3/4" screws to install them with?


----------



## mojapitt

I am surprised that the spam is still here. Figured someone would eat by now.


----------



## bandit571

New case of spam has arrived, though. Flagged and blocked…

Morning to ya…20 mostly sunny degrees outside the window..about 1/2" of new white crap on the ground.

Well…this IS a FRIDAY, right? Remembered when it being a Friday meant something good….now…just another day

4 weeks until Spring?

Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl for 2nd Breakfast..pills for 1st Breakfast…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess I missed out on all the spam. I'm hungry.

It's been a week of ups and downs. I tried to go load up some cherry logs, but when went to get the battery for my winch out of the truck to hook it up I discovered that I had dropped and ratchet strap on the battery and it shorted the posts. The battery had blown up on the way to get the logs. What a mess and almost a truck fire. Next day a buddy brought his skid steer and we managed to load a 36" diameter cherry log 9' long onto my trailer. Estimated it at 3000 lbs. that was good. On the way home I called my mom to check on my dads eye surgery. He went into A fib during that and had to be admitted to the hospital. He got out the next day.

We had ice and sleet a few days ago. This week we are watching another snowstorm coming midweek.


----------



## CFrye

Glad your dad is doing better Bill. 
36" diameter cherry log? Sweet!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep the snow storm over there Bill, I've had enough. Glad to hear yer Dad is home again.

I was watching the videos from Eddie's gathering and here earlier, I'm missing those get togethers…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, sounds like almost too much excitement! How do you go about finding logs, do you put out feelers with folks who have trees or tree services or do you have ads for buying logs/trees?


----------



## bandit571

47 clear and SUNNY degrees, outside…..

Had a bit of fun, today..









After rehabbing a plane…hard to stop..


----------



## ssnvet

Hang in there Bill… this too will pass.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..45 sunny degrees outside…heading almost to 60 today and tomorrow….then back to winter, again..

Monday…monday? Leave it at that….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Dad is doing fine. Today I had to keep him from lifting too much weight. He has restrictions due to his surgery and heart episode.

I have friends who give me logs, I look on FB all the time for free logs, I buy walnut for $1/bf and I have a friend with a farm and we trade logs for labor.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad to hear your dad is on the mend, scary stuff!

I need more friends with logs and farms with trees. FB is my go to searching for free stuff, I'm going to look at a pile today in fact.

Do you use a Doyle log scale [V= (D-4)² L/16] or a standard cylindrical volume calculation to determine log bf? The Doyle seems much more to the advantage of the buyer as a Ø12" x 12' log would be 48bf per the Doyle scale and 113bf using πr²h.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti ask some of your local tree guys.
I have a cutting board that I need to finish for my niece's wedding gift. "They " didn't want a end grain one so I have to find my bees wax and mineral oil mix to buy on the finish. I prefer the to do endgrain and finish with thinned poly. The board is also kind of plain to me but that is what they want.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill glad your dad is ok - that soundsd quite scary! Soooo what you're saying is you could send me ~100BF of 8/4 cherry for a workbench? XD

think I've at minimum decided to get my building kit through Menards. my dad suggested a totally metal building but I'm not really sure how that would work with all of the weight I want to hang on the walls and also keeping condensation at bay until I can get it insulated. At least then I can have a building plan the concrete contractors keep asking me about. it seems saying 16×40 with a little extra isn't exactly an answer.

@Matt sounds like you all had a great time! Your daughter has a great talent.  Love me some Narnia!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> think I ve at minimum decided to get my building kit through Menards. my dad suggested a totally metal building but I m not really sure how that would work with all of the weight I want to hang on the walls and also keeping condensation at bay until I can get it insulated. At least then I can have a building plan the concrete contractors keep asking me about. it seems saying 16×40 with a little extra isn t exactly an answer.
> 
> - rhybeka


Fellow LJ ToddJB has an all metal building and has a bit hung on the wall, also did insulation not immediately after installation. He might be able to answer some questions for you.


----------



## bandit571

Aarmco Buildings….built a lot of them…Insulation was installed first…Then the metal siding was installed…PITA.


----------



## rhybeka

I checked at lunch and can get the 24' x 24' from Menards for $18k insulated and with both doors right now with the 11% off deal. That means I can also get a Mr. Cool unit from them as well with what I'm saving on the building. better get another framing nailer while I'm at it.

Are the custom building plans worth the $500 they charge?


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti hm - you'd never know by looking at his pics it's a metal building! looks like the walls are drywalled! I'll see if I can hit him up.

I'm honestly just tired of splitting hairs with this and want to make a choice so I can move forward. I honestly have no idea how much someone would charge to assemble one of these separate from the creation of it. and really, if the metal building is ~16k installed w/o concrete, insulation, or overhead doors, am I really winning much over an $18k building with insulation, doors, but not installed?

Being real though, installation is a huge hurdle since I need the space useable yesterday, tradesman are busy beyond the hours in a day, and noone in my family is young and spry enough to help, short of maybe one or two. I'm not losing much by reaching out to them since I haven't pulled the trigger on the Menards kit. I just hate sales pitches.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..26 cloudy degrees outside..

Craig uses a Live-trap upstairs in his room….every now and then, it will catch a mouse….he then takes the trap outside…to where our resident outside cat has her HEATED house…and drops off the mouse…..mouse never seems to get away…..and, "Missy" looks very pleased with herself….

Seems I am now in the process of shipping "Extra" planes…..a way to thin the herd a bit, and "Pay it forward" as well.

No lumber in the shop, right now…may have to scrounge through the scrap bin..again….


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Bandit, what happened to your thread, keeps coming up as an application error?


----------



## CFrye

> Hey Bandit, what happened to your thread, keeps coming up as an application error?
> 
> - controlfreak


Ugh, the dreaded Application Error! I've been getting that when I go to the Pulse Page for a week or longer now. It says an email has been sent and they're working on it. 
It is 17 degrees and raining ice pellets here. I may or may not be going to work tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## bandit571

I was just there a minute ago..no problems.
27 degrees and cloudy, here.


----------



## CFrye

> I was just there a minute ago..no problems.
> 27 degrees and cloudy, here.
> - bandit571


You were at your thread or the Pulse Page?


----------



## controlfreak

Still showing error for me, maybe I got canceled


----------



## bandit571

I hit F5 a few times the other day when the cloud didn't like me….seemed to clean that issue up.

I was just over at the Woodshed a little bit ago..no issues. I don't use the Pulse Page.

These two planes are heading to a new home, this week..









Both are Type 19s….a #5 and a #5-1/2. A fellow is paying shipping. Will ship them out when the Postal Money Order arrives here. Usually, the mail arrives AFTER the Post Office Lobby has closed…

Planes are some of my "Extras"....trying to thin the herd a bit…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry,Beka I don't have any cherry dry right now.

I use Doyle scale. The scale takes into account saw kerf and the waste inherent in turning round logs into square lumber. I believe it figures a 1/4" kerf because it is based on old circular saws.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> @Yeti hm - you d never know by looking at his pics it s a metal building! looks like the walls are drywalled! I ll see if I can hit him up.
> 
> - rhybeka


Actually I just looked at what he has listed under his workshop and that's his old one, his new one has much higher ceilings. There's a picture or two on the State of the Shop Address 3 thread.


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti wow that's quite a rabbit hole! trying to find the start of the thread.

@Bill 's ok - ya'll need to stop having winter storms so I could even come and get it XD wife is going to kill me when I ask for more lumber.

Can anybody tell me if the Menards rebate is really just a Menards gift card?


----------



## EarlS

Beka - You get a postcard in the mail several weeks after you send in your receipt. The postcard has the total amount of the rebate on it. You give it to the cashier when you make a later purchase.

I did something like what you want to do when I was building closet cabinets. I bought the cherry plywood, waited for the rebate check, then used it to buy all of the hinges, pulls, and other hardware.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> @Yeti wow that s quite a rabbit hole! trying to find the start of the thread.
> 
> - rhybeka


Yeah, sorry about that, that thread like many is considerable. I'm not even sure where his original post was but it was quoted recently, try post 2881 for pics.


----------



## rhybeka

@Earl thanks for the heads up! If that's the case I'll wait to buy the mini-split until I have the rebate so it'll be 'free'

Still working at lining up a contractor to assemble the thing so I might get to use it in the next frew years. Hopefully the one I found on thumbtack can point me in the right direction.


----------



## rhybeka

> @Yeti wow that s quite a rabbit hole! trying to find the start of the thread.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Yeah, sorry about that, that thread like many is considerable. I m not even sure where his original post was but it was quoted recently, try post 2881 for pics.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


ah ok! Found it  Looks like he framed up the inside of the building with 2×2's or 2×4's and insulated/sheathed that. my brain says that's about the same as doing a stick kit from Menards, just that you'd have the metal structure up sooner. You aren't really saving any money.

I also went and rebuilt my model last night with no wainscotting and 1/2" lightweight drywall. just dropping the wainscotting saved ~1300. It's pretty but not that pretty. I kept the custom plans though too. Now to find out about how much tax and delivery are hopefully before ordering.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Looks like he framed up the inside of the building with 2×2 s or 2×4 s and insulated/sheathed that. my brain says that s about the same as doing a stick kit from Menards, just that you d have the metal structure up sooner. You aren t really saving any money.
> 
> - rhybeka


Possibly not saving money but the big advantage is when those guys show up, the building goes up FAST! As for the remainer, yeah, it's more money but it's also done at your leisure and $$ comfort level. If I can talk my wife into liking what a metal 30'x50'x14' looks like, that's the route we're going. We have friends with a 40'x40'x12' that's stick build with attic trusses and she likes the look of that better but 40' wide presents some big dirt work issues compared to only 30' wide. Having built my own 16'x22'x12' shed in the back yard, hanging fiber cement siding and laying shingles on something between 1500-1600sqft. might kill me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Maybe this group aught to get together for a "Barn Raising" at Beka's place?

Thick layer of ice..then a "frosting" of that white crap on top…Methinks I will be staying in, today…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm down for a barn raising. I'll first need to find a string of gas stations that do layaway. At home I'll need a tough, compassionate, stern, loving, ruthless, puncture proof babysitter with alot of stamina that doesn't charge too much.


----------



## rad457

I will be in Florida in July, could I commute Will tools be supplied? Will the Grangirls have same level of entertainment as Disney World?????


----------



## CFrye

Andre, the entertainment would be there, not sure it'd be appropriate though. When we went to Marty's place in 2015 Jim brought a BS button that said different things when you pushed the top. Marty's granddaughter loved it! Marty took it away from her before (I think) her parents or grandmother saw/heard her with it! LOL

When is the Ohio shop raisin'?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I'd love to raise a barn. Yours and mine. I need a new barn.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Heck, I need a barn too. Maybe we need a traveling barn raising crew?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ohio trip sounds good, let me check my doctor appointment calendar…


----------



## bandit571

Might even treat it as a true Amish Barn Raising?

BTW: I don't do roofs. Have no balance.

Morning to ya…23 cloudy degrees outside..lots of ice, with a dab of snow sprinkled over it


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…clouds have gone away…22 FROSTY degrees outside….car is still covered in ice…Have a second batch of glue-ups to un-clamp, today…


----------



## controlfreak

43F here and a cold. Looks good for shop time today. If all goes well maybe I can get the top window sash parts milled and joinery started.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Leave it at that….

27 Clear, BRIGHT, and sunny degrees outside the windows….might even get into the upper 40s this afternoon…

Anyone hear from Gunny, lately?


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ here!

Well, I've at least got the concrete guy nailed down. He's not starting work until 3/28 though, but then I'll have a slab. Going to start working on the zoning/building permit process so that's done. I figured I could order the kit closer to the end of the month since I'm sure they'll need lead time, I just don't know how much. I'd hope that would make it so the kit would be delivered towards the end of April or after so it could sit on the slab instead of in my driveway.

I've got a short list of conctractors Menards sent a bit back that I'm going to dig up again and reach out to to get an estimate of how much they'd charge to put the roof on minimum, do the whole assembly, max. If they are even available since that tends to be a busy time of year. I'd love to do a barn raising, but I know folks are busy and Ohio isn't exactly central US. I'd also like to get the shop done and electric going so I can use the shop again. I'm itching to work on some projects. I've been trying to find the bench project again in the garage so I can get going on it.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah….like I am so far away….except at shift changes at the Honda plants….when even the State Patrol goes and hides….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Yeah….like I am so far away….except at shift changes at the Honda plants….when even the State Patrol goes and hides….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I gotta know, does it sound like a hive of angry bees tearing out of the gates from Honda? I just imagine a mass exodus of Fast and Furious style cars blasting out of there.


----------



## bandit571

You do NOT want to get too close…they have been known to run over people, who were just walking to their cars….there is almost a weekly wreck, at one of the gates…..

Not just the ones leaving, either….have seen a few turn the corner into the parking lots going up on 2 wheels..

local Glass Plant here in town ain't much better….5 minutes after clock-out…they be racing 3 wide….speed limit of 35mph? Not a chance…..


----------



## CFrye

YAY! Application Error has been resolved! WooHoo!
Hi Mike! Where've you been hiding?


----------



## Gene01

Headed in to downtown Tucson this morning to pick up about15 sheets of BB plywood. Five of 
them will be 1/8" , which will get sliced up in manageable sheets so my BIL can haul them back to IL in his camp trailer. His wife uses them in her laser crafts. The balance, all 1/2", will go in my stash. They're destined to become jigs and boxes of various types.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Fat Tuesday?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> YAY! Application Error has been resolved! WooHoo!
> Hi Mike! Where ve you been hiding?
> 
> - CFrye


I've been lurking. But been around. Work has gotten worse so I don't have as much time to pop in and out.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ happy hump day! Up 30 min. Before the alarm. Blargh.

@Bandit I see the Honda traffic going in if I leave early enough - always glad it's going the opposite direction. SHP was surprisingly out in force yesterday.

I've been in my new job two months now and finally realized I can slow down a bit.

Time to move a kitty and get going!


----------



## miketo

Wow, human trafficking spam. That's something you don't see every day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..33 cloudless SUNNY degrees outside….looking like we get a week's worth of Spring weather this week, before March goes back to being…March.

Spent a wee bit of time in the shop, last night…and cleaned up the 1/2" Cordless Drill


















Even found a logo..









And..a place to hang this thing up at…









We'll see how the day goes…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

We're entering crunch time at the new factory…. pushing hard to clean up the final punch list for certificate of occupancy, and scheduling rigger and techs for moving machinery in mid March. It's going to be a full court press for the next month.

On the fun side, my Purple Peeps won our fourth game in a row to move from 7th to 3rd place, so we made the playoffs. The league is so close, last week there were three teams tied for third place and two tied for second place, with the #1 team just one point ahead.


----------



## bandit571

That noise you are hearing, coming from my bathroom, this morning? Tired of looking like Bill Gibbons..









So most of this is getting Buzzed off…..










Might look a little bit better? Might have lost 3 pounds in weight?


----------



## bandit571

So….note to myself…When doing these things by hand..









Take my time. IF I get in too big of a hurry ( Why???) BAD things will happen..

This is how the pins are supposed to be done..









Lay them out facing the correct direction…









BEFORE this saw does it's thing..double check to make sure it is correct..









Otherwise, I run the risk of these facing the wrong way. Corner #2 will get started over, tomorrow…at a snail's pace. Just so happened, both sets of pins were on the same board…one set facing in, the other facing out..grrrrrr

2×4s are now in the shop, just drying them out a bit….getting them used to being indoors.

1 hour IN the shop, today….at least I got ONE corner done….wasn't a total loss.

$14 and change at Hobby Lobby today. Car was getting about 33 mpg…40 miles each way…was just too nice outside to sit around indoors…

BTW…Hobby Lobby will get one in TROUBLE….


----------



## CFrye

Temps were up into the 70's today. I got the brace holders relocated. 









Now that they're not 'out of sight, out of mind' I'll get around to cleaning/rehabbing them?


----------



## bandit571

And I thought I had a problem with braces….









Sheesh…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself.

28 very cloudy degrees outside..March has returned for a day….


----------



## bandit571

Ok…this post is to get me to 31,000 posts…yay…


----------



## controlfreak

Been awake since 3, got outa bed at 5, so I guess it is time to say good morning. It may be time to download a good book for nights like this.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…tis a FRIDAY, is it not?

25 BRIGHT and SUNNY degrees outside…..

There is a place that serves all you can eat fish….Craig is take the Boss and I out for Supper….


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday…










I disassembled a drop ceiling with 30 years of dust on it yesterday so the sprinkler installers could access a run of pipe they're replacing…. Ugh!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Happy Friday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disassembled a drop ceiling with 30 years of dust on it yesterday so the sprinkler installers could access a run of pipe they re replacing…. Ugh!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That sounds like something you would have delegated?


----------



## northwoodsman

This sort of piggybacks on another current thread about Rockler. Does anyone have a need for a Rockler Corner Radius Jig to be used with a router table? It's slightly different that the one they currently offer, it's about three years old, it's the original version. It's free if you pay shipping via USPS flat rate box. All I ask is that you intend to use it and don't request it for the purpose of reselling it for a profit. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## DS

Matt, I can't believe you guys are expanding again.
The shipping crate business must be really GOOD!


----------



## northwoodsman

> This sort of piggybacks on another current thread about Rockler. Does anyone have a need for a Rockler Corner Radius Jig to be used with a router table? It s slightly different that the one they currently offer, it s about three years old, it s the original version. It s free if you pay shipping via USPS flat rate box. All I ask is that you intend to use it and don t request it for the purpose of reselling it for a profit. Send me a pm if interested.
> 
> - northwoodsman


GONE!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Too early in the Morning….


----------



## CFrye

Howdy Nubbers. I've been swapping out broken drawer pulls on the metal tool cabinet and found some tools I am not sure of their use. So let's play What's in Candy's Tool Box?
#1


----------



## bandit571

Easy-outs, screw extracters


----------



## CFrye

> Easy-outs, screw extracters
> 
> - bandit571


Thank you! 
#2
Some kind of grease applicator?
No markings. When the lever is pumped tan goo comes out the tip. Any parts missing? Is this an automotive tool? (Gloves for scale)


----------



## johnstoneb

You nailed it, more commonly called a grease gun. The top screws off and a grease cartridge is inserted screw the top back on if your lucky you can grease any bearing or surface with the proper grease zerk. The old ones you used to have to suck the grease out of a 5 gallon can then spend the rest of the day bleeding the air out of the blasted things.


----------



## CFrye

> You nailed it, more commonly called a grease gun. The top screws off and a grease cartridge is inserted screw the top back on if your lucky you can grease any bearing or surface with the proper grease zerk. The old ones you used to have to suck the grease out of a 5 gallon can then spend the rest of the day bleeding the air out of the blasted things.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Thank you! 
Is the grease supposed to be this tan color? Is the color indicative of a specific use? How do I determine zerk size say for the wheel bearings on the RV?


----------



## johnstoneb

Grease can be several colors that may or may not indicate use. there will be a type designated by number or letter combinations. Some wheel bearings can be serviced with a grease gun, others need to be taken off and packed by hand, still others are oiled. If you don't know what type you have take them to a shop to be serviced. You don't need to be stuck along the road with a ruined axle and hub.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If you have a grease fitting on the RV hub, there's over a 99.9% chance it will fit It's important to not overfill the hub cavity as the grease will churn and possibly (probably) cause seal failure. Depending on what hub greasing system you have, this could be easy to do or difficult.


----------



## bandit571

Full story when I wake back up….but..









Assembled…installed…ready for work….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all y'all.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to you, Bill! Make yourself something nice!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don. Happy birthday to you too. No woodworking, but maybe some shop cleaning.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Assembly work last night, got to bed about 0400 this morning….
Gotta start somewhere..









Laying ON the top of the bench just wasn't getting it, so..









Bench vise as a third hand…helps when I'm out on the edges…









Set this aside, repeat..









Flip this up, add the side stretchers, flip over, add the other side's stretchers…then try to get the first leg assembly in place..secure one side, flip the mess over…









A LOT of clamps were needed, and almost as much cussing….then stand this thing up on it's own 4 feet…









Glued and screws to add a 3/4" plywood top…then bolt the Drill Press in place..









And plug it in…ready for business. Not sure IF I will paint the stand, yet. Or, what colour….might look into adding a couple drawers?


----------



## ssnvet

> That sounds like something you would have delegated?
> - bigblockyeti


Our maintenance crew is bombed… I told their supervisor and the HR guy last summer that he didn't have enough man power to undertake this move and needed to hire someone by fall so they could be trained and functional by 2022… and they all told me that they were fine. Now when I "delegate" I get told, we have to support production first and don't have the manpower to do the tasks needed for the move.



> Matt, I can't believe you guys are expanding again.
> The shipping crate business must be really GOOD!
> - DS


If we had 25 more carpenters in our woodshop it would be a lot better, we've been trying to hire for two years and have increased starting wages twice… net gain has been ZERO. 18 months ago, the 5 day production schedule was at $900K and we were cringing to think it would hit $1M. Then last fall it hit $2M and we stopped accepting wood orders from all but existing customers. And now it just topped $3M. Lead times have gone from 2 weeks to 12 weeks to "we have no idea when you'll get it". Yet our customers are still begging us to accept their orders. One customer has had to do temporary plant shutdowns (and lay off their production crew) because they can't get crates to ship their product.

It would be a very good time to start a new crating business….IF you could get any employees.


----------



## bandit571

35 cloudy degrees outside…wind advisory,flood advisory…normal day for March…Canada Geese have returned….brewed up a "Cuppa" Irish Tea (Black) and a wee bit of Ryan's Irish Cream…

Lunch was McD's Fish Fillets (2) and Fries….then a nap..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> That sounds like something you would have delegated?
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Our maintenance crew is bombed… I told their supervisor and the HR guy last summer that he didn t have enough man power to undertake this move and needed to hire someone by fall so they could be trained and functional by 2022… and they all told me that they were fine.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well there's your problem, supervisors are usually full of themselves and HR people are as useful as accountants when dealing with actual labor and not some benefits or legal mumbojumbo.


----------



## DS

Matt, it seems like your company could benefit from outsourcing some of your common products.
(I'm beginning to sound like an outsourcing shill.)


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, it seems like your company could benefit from outsourcing some of your common products.
> (I'm beginning to sound like an outsourcing shill.)
> - DS


Trust me… they've tried. Everyone in our industry is in the same boat, which is the only reason why we're not losing business. It's all part of the "great resignation" and the national labor shortage. Uncle Sam told everyone to stay home with their tail between their legs and then gave them money not to work, and I'm not sure they're ever coming back. Many who were close to retirement just called it quits early. Where everyone else went, I don't know. But I can't help but think that legalizing pot has contributed to a substantial decline in motivation and ambition. There's now a dispensary every mile, and it sure seems to be a "growing" industry (pun intended).

We're starting unskilled laborers in the crate and pallet shops at $17/hr with full-time bennies and all the OT they want, and getting no takers. When you raise prices do to material costs (all documented on industry economic papers) you can lower them again when material prices come back down. Once you raise your hiring wage (and give everyone in the company a bump to keep them from getting ticked off and quitting), that cost is fixed in stone.

Sales dollars are up (largely due to inflation) and profits are solid, but our growth potential is ham strung. But we need to grow to keep up with our customers. I told my boss several years ago that we would never be able to hire our way out of the labor shortage and that we needed to automate everything possible and get a very large warehouse. Then we can change our business model to run the full blanket order quantities in one setup and production run, ship the first release and put the rest in a warehouse. But we continue to run jobs JIT out of stocked raw materials, and these small production runs don't justify the time it takes to set up a line to be more efficient.

Speaking of retirement, I think I'm more than ready. If I could just figure out how to stop the kids from bleeding us dry.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt good luck on that one.

I keep waiting for 'minimum wage' to be what I'm making so I can go work for a woodworker, maker, or content creator. It's not got much farther to go I don't think. I'd consider that early retirement. you said carpenter in a previous post and I perked up XD I don't think I could convince the wife to move to Maine no matter how hard I tried.

in other news, attempting to get liquid cash to be able to pay the concrete guy is happening slowly but surely. also trying to get money somewhere I can order my kit from Menards so I can get it on hand in ~2 months. I'm a bit worried about what the delivery fee will be.

I was hoping it would stay warm long enough for me to rearrange the garage a bit and get it somewhat more shop oriented (aka get it so I can use my miter saw and get my TS out of the garage doorway so it stops getting water dripped on it and the nephew stops using it to put his car cleaning materials on it and causing condensation (grrrr). My wife has come to the conclusion the only way he's going to learn to be an adult is to be on his own. She's avoiding that hard conversation because she knows he'll be mad. He's had a year to figure out what his game plan is and has self-sabotaged all of his jobs (not the way he sees it though) so he's not held one for more than three months. Time for him to go somewhere other than our house and figure out what it's like to not have a safety net.

Sorry - just frustrated and grumpy. Need some shop time!


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime today = 35 minutes….and that's AFTER 30 minutes of Honey-do work….right leg has had quite enough, besides..I am on Laundry Detail…

Last corner for the lid was made..now all 5 parts of the lid are glued and clamped up…

Measurements for that Drill Press Stand….10" wide, by 14" deep, by 34-1/4" tall…..

Might get a cheap 4' shop light..to hang overhead…and both it and the bandsaw can share…..we'll see..kind of dark in that area…anyway.


----------



## DS

Well Matt, there really is only one solution after that.
I've only seen it personally twice in my entire career.

That is a highly automated continuous processing factory line to produce crates.
Kind of like the 'Alien Dreadnought' factories of Tesla.

Minimum human involvement.

The one I saw in Salt Lake City, UT cost $35M back in 1988.
The one I saw in Apache Junction, Az was less ambitious but still cost between $11M and $12M.

You could put out crates for about half the conventional cost with the same or fewer employees.
Total automation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Realized last night I need to renew my passport really soon or I'm not gonna be fishing in Canada this summer. Luckily it's not expired, but it does real soon.

Matt, if I was closer working for you might be a solution to me retiring early from the FD. I've got at least 7 more years,but when I mention it Cindy always asks where our insurance is gonna come from. It's a valid question.


----------



## bandit571

grrrrrr, not a nice wake-up…









31 degrees outside…yuck.


----------



## miketo

> It s all part of the "great resignation" and the national labor shortage. Uncle Sam told everyone to stay home with their tail between their legs and then gave them money not to work, and I m not sure they re ever coming back.





> In February, the unemployment rate edged down to 3.8 percent, and the number of unemployed
> persons edged down to 6.3 million. In February 2020, prior to the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic,
> the unemployment rate was 3.5 percent, and the number of unemployed persons was 5.7 million. https://www.bls.gov/news.release/archives/empsit_03042022.pdf


I'd call it the Great Readjustment, not the Great Retirement. People are working-they're just moving away from jobs that don't pay the bills. If Job A won't pay the rent but Job B will, people will shift to Job B. For once capitalism is working in the employees' favor, not the business owners', and I'm not losing sleep over it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Matt, if I was closer working for you might be a solution to me retiring early from the FD. I've got at least 7 more years,but when I mention it Cindy always asks where our insurance is gonna come from. It's a valid question.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It seems like too many people are taking jobs more based on benefits than what it pays. My inlaws are ready to retire but the outlay per month, especially when MIL is a breast cancer survivor, is outrageous. FIL is younger and enjoys what he's doing but would like more vacation, alas, really needs only the insurance from his job to bridge the gap between retirement and medicare eligibility.


----------



## bandit571

Snow has gone away..33 degrees outside, now. There is even a bit of sunshine poking through….

If'n ya don't like the weather in Ohio..wait a couple of hours…

Lid for a box is out of the clamps…need to clean it up, and see about hinges, and a latch…

And…maybe a bit of Brunch?


----------



## bandit571

Changing the belt on that H-F sander was a royal PITA….new 80 grit belt installed….made good use of it…

Lid needed squared up..both, the top of the box and the bottom of the lid..didn't quite sit together very well..









And..it wasn't just the box's fault…either









We have ways..









A "Gap Removal Tool".....leveled the playing field….might as well get the hinges on..









And a latch..









Then, Amber Shellac the insides..









And, the outsides…









Let this sit a spell, then go and rub it down, and a second coat?

40 partly sunny degrees outside…snow has left the building….


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ that's a purdy box, Bandit!

working on my site plan for the zoning board again. Getting down to the wire since concrete prep will start 3/28, but something about working well under pressure…. I think we're closer to figuring out where in the yard this thing will go to make us both happy…. the stress of getting there though makes it rough.

hopefully our last snow tonight/tomorrow before spring thaw!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you dealing with an HOA or the county? I started "landscaping" where my shed was to go before submitting what I wanted to do with the HOA and everything went smoothly save for the incompent management company that we for some reason still have.


----------



## bandit571

34 degrees outside, mix of snow and rain….kind of ugly out there..

Corner #2 is done…film in a little bit. Worked in the shop until the dryer was done…didn't want to work too hard..for a FRIDAY…


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti just the city/county. I'm in an odd spot where I'm in an older/established neighborhood with no HOA and an almost 3/4 acre lot….but we're still considered part of the city of Marysville even though we're outside the city limits by less than a mile. I've heard they are decent to work with, but the zoning permit still requires a site plan, which we don't have in any of our records and it doesn't have to be horribly in depth, they just want to make sure you are set back far enough from the easements/setbacks/etc and aren't going to devalue anybody's property.

Wife is taking me out for supper tonight - beer barrel! could just be pizza but maybe something fancier. Who knows?!


----------



## CFrye

Hey all, I have a few tree questions for the collective. 
What is this: #1


----------



## CFrye

Mystery Tree #2


----------



## CFrye

And a non-mystery tree question. This little guy is a winged elm, aka wahoo. It is kinda (very) close to the well. Does it need to go?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - One of those thorny trees looks like a honey locust tree. We used to have one until it got the axe.


----------



## CFrye

Don is there a version of honey locus that has smaller thorns? Or do they grow bigger as the tree ages?


----------



## BB1

Interesting - project post for flag case made from honey locust (beautiful)


----------



## CFrye

Google search for 'tree with small thorns' showed something that may be a contender: Autumn Olive?


----------



## bandit571

Might wait a while..and see IF that tree gets Blackberries…


----------



## CFrye

Plenty of blackberry bushes around, ugh, no need to wait on them.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - My only experience with trees with thorns was mine. I'd have to do the Google to find out more.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…18 mostly cloudy degrees outside…with maybe 1/2" of that white crap on the ground….50s and 60s starting Monday?

Might be a good thing that the 17th is NOT on a Friday?


----------



## mojapitt

My only experience with black locust is that the thorns can butcher you. Many tree service companies would charge extra for taking them down because of the hazards.


----------



## CFrye

> My only experience with black locust is that the thorns can butcher you. Many tree service companies would charge extra for taking them down because of the hazards.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have not escaped unscathed but definitely not butchered. I have found a Winter Tree Identification Key on line. Maybe go outside and see if that'll help. AFTER it warms up a bit. 
BB1 that is a beautiful flag case. 
Any thoughts on the wahoo proximity to the well?


----------



## bandit571

When it dies, the well is dried up….


----------



## bandit571

Brunch, today….we have a small skillet…almost the same size as an English Muffin…...Crack 2 eggs into it, add a drop or 2 of milk…some Onion Powder, and some Garlic Salt….Mix well, fry until done…flip onto one half of the muffin, while the other is getting toast in the skillet…flip and repeat for the other half of the muffin…Enjoy.

About the time I head for the shop, the Boss will want to go to Lowes….best head to the shop as soon as I can….and hide out for the day….have 2 more corners to do..









We'll see how that goes…


----------



## bandit571

#3 and #4,,done did..









All laid out, awaiting glue..









And….









All glued up….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…waiting for all that white stuff to melt off, today….

Trying to make up for that Lost Hour of Sleep…from the time change…


----------



## bandit571

Anybody home! Or, did everyone else go and hide?

Monday Morning to ya…...Boss has errands she wants to run….and I'm the Driver….









Lid has hinges, now!









And a latch….and now has a coat of Amber Shellac drying….

40 mostly clear and sunny degrees outside….might be a good day..for a Monday..


----------



## ssnvet

Candy… save the Black Locust for fence posts. It's naturally rot resistant.

Occupancy inspection for the new building tomorrow a.m. Move scheduled to begin Wednesday, and half the maintenance department called out with the flue. It always seems to come down to not having enough labor for us.


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Bandit, I am curious, do you fill your gaps or do the close up after gluing? It looks like I see some prior to glue up but not after.


----------



## bandit571

During the clean-up…any small gap gets a squirt of glue, and then covered with the dust from the sander's dust bag…then sanded smooth…but, sometimes, they are a bit TOO tight..









Will see IF this knee will let me head to the shop…for a couple PIP photos….also have a new bandsaw blade to install…..got fed up with the old one burning it's way through a cut….


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt hope they feel better soon!

had a wild weekend…nephews car was stolen from the driveway Friday night at some point. Appears there's a group of juveniles targeting cars- specifically dodge chargers and Kia's - and stealing them for parts. He made all the phone calls and tried to pick up a rental today - but they didn't have any at the rate his insurance was willing to pay and were going to charge him $60 a day over. SO drove him back to Celina to pick up his dad's 'old' truck that needs new rotors otherwise it 'runs great'. He starts a new job hopefully Thurs. after they get the drug test back.

Trying to get the shop site nailed down so I can get the zoning permit put in. actually considering moving the 12×16 shed to the back of the yard and having the concrete guy come re quote it to see how much extra the prep/gravel would cost me. trouble being the shed is full of lumber and other pieces of furniture.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Hey all, I have a few tree questions for the collective.
> What is this: #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Possibly be a black locust. Nasty thorny thing that deer love to hang out near. The bane of every farmer in the midwest. The thorns will puncture tractor tires. We have a bunch of them on my grandpa s hunting property. Total PITA to cut down because the branches are so thick at the bottom.

- MikeinSTL


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..48 cloudy degrees outside…a little taste of Spring, this week…


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, I call the glue and sawdust "buttering the joint" and do it often. I learned the hard way not to use a steel knife for this task as it turns to dark mud, plastic knife is better.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Saw mid-60's yesterday and will this afternoon too with a little sunshine, tomorrow appears to be guaranteed rain so no outside play time. Spent yesterday cutting up some poplar and started a blog on it, was hoping to get a little more done today but no such luck. One of my boys got sick and was spraying from both ends at midnight, I spent the next 6 hours worrying instead of sleeping so I'm pretty much good for nothing right now and running machinery would be a predictably bad idea. May get a little more sawn on Thursday or might take a drive to mom & dad's to see if they need any help prepping for the impending move from acreage in the woods to a retirement community. So many trees to harvest, so little time.


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti good luck - with the parents and the sick kid 

can't wait to get out of work and get home - hopefully the garage will get warmer one of these days.

@Mike good to see you too


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, I call the glue and sawdust "buttering the joint" and do it often. I learned the hard way not to use a steel knife for this task as it turns to dark mud, plastic knife is better.
> 
> - controlfreak


I use a stick made from the same wood….


----------



## bandit571

59 bright and sunny degrees outside, at the moment…..

There was a barn fire, this morning, about 3 miles south of my house, involve 3 Fire Department to put it out…total loss. NO injuries!

Posted as Project..









Should have enough pieces of wood the "qualify"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I might suggest callery pear as that thorny devil. Otherwise known as Bradford pear. It's become an invasive species.


----------



## controlfreak

Lots of Bradford pear trees in South Carolina. Invasive yes, thorns no. I have two in the back yard.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I wondered if that was by you! I was hoping none of the animals were hurt.

better get at it - suns almost up! XD


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bradford pear is a cultivar of the callery pear from China. The true Bradford doesn't have thorns. The callery does and apparently some that are planted as Bradford are actually callery. Then you get a whole field full of callery pears. Bradford can't pollinate each other, but can be pollinated by callery. The offspring is thorny too.


----------



## northwoodsman

We have a lot of Bradford Pear trees in our city and our city is trying to ban them. Back in the 90's and 2000's when our city was growing like crazy (population went from 4,000 to 95,000) every home had to have two trees in their front yard and evidently the Bradford Pear was the cheapest for the builders to buy and plant. They grow really fast, they have pretty pink blossoms in the spring, but they are extremely weak. After any moderate wind event I could drive through our neighborhood and find at least a half dozen to a dozen limbs or trees down. Then about 10 years ago a disease called Cotton Root Rot started taking them out. It is spread through the root system so you could see it go down a block year after year. Nobody plants them anymore. I saw the issue early on so when I built my house in 2003 I planted Shumard Red Oaks because they were native to the area. Now they are 50' tall. I feel bad for the people with the Bradford Pears because it's not like you can just cut them down and plant a new tree because it will look so out of place in your yard. You have to hire someone to come in and grind down the stump and much of the old root system. It's about $3,000 to replace each tree.


----------



## bandit571

Barn fire: Known as a Bank Barn…where the first floor is dug into a hillside (bank), then a second story is built on top. They were not keeping any animals, that I know of. Report said no injuries. Barn was still smoking a bit, this morning. Intersection of County Road 18, and County Road 43….Area is also known as Twin Lakes, although the western one is about dried up.

No yard sale today..went and checked..Nada…Road trip to get a few boards…....4 boards at 1×6 x 74", and 7 boards at 1×6 x 48"....$30..Quarter Sawn White Ash.

Stopped at Aldi's on the way home…Boss had some shopping to do….

Yes, I am wearing a GREEN shirt, today….don't like getting pinched. 62 breezy clear degrees outside…taste of "Irish Spring"?

Taking a break for a bit….then have a Fire Pit to put together….


----------



## bandit571

Buy the cats a Kitty Condo…and what does Oliver decide to "play" with…..why the box it came in, of course…


----------



## controlfreak

> Bradford pear is a cultivar of the callery pear from China. The true Bradford doesn't have thorns. The callery does and apparently some that are planted as Bradford are actually callery. Then you get a whole field full of callery pears. Bradford can't pollinate each other, but can be pollinated by callery. The offspring is thorny too.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My limited understanding of this tree, my mother loved them, is that it was a Mr. Bradford that it is named after. I don't know the steps to cultivate or hybridize this or what parent tress were combined to create it. It is so named because he was found dead under one from a massive heart attack. The Pear suffix is from the shape of the tree not the fruit on it that looks more like a berry. I remember his partner discussing how people would complain about the tree's tendency to split from age or ice and snow. He said "they just don't know how to prune the tree properly". I think this was all from a 60 minutes interview back in the 70's.

I just looked it up and Callery pear is right there. So maybe it started being about the pear fruit and marketing morphed it into shape. The other word I guess I was looking for is Cultivars. I learned something today.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I might suggest callery pear as that thorny devil. Otherwise known as Bradford pear. It's become an invasive species.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We have a very strong contender if not a winner! Bradford pears are everywhere here. This may be its evil cousin. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…a Math Problem…as in how many board feet did I just buy, today?

My guesstimate is 25 bft….

Boards….7 boards at 1×6 x48".....and 4 boards at 1×6 x 74"

Anyone else want to figure this up…Note: I spent $30 for this load of lumber….Mainly Quarter Sawn Ash..

Which works out to?


----------



## northwoodsman

> Ok…a Math Problem…as in how many board feet did I just buy, today?
> 
> My guesstimate is 25 bft….
> 
> Boards….7 boards at 1×6 x48".....and 4 boards at 1×6 x 74"
> 
> Anyone else want to figure this up…Note: I spent $30 for this load of lumber….Mainly Quarter Sawn Ash..
> 
> Which works out to?
> 
> - bandit571


A board foot is 12" x 12" x 1".

.75" x 5.5" x 48" = 198 cu. in.
198 cu. in. x 7 pcs. = 1,386 cu. in.
1,386 cu. in. / 144 cu. in. = 9.625 bd. ft.
$30.00 / 9.625 bd. ft. = $3.12 per bd. ft.
You purchased 28 liner feet of 1" x 6".


----------



## bandit571

These..


























Are 4/4 rough sawn.

Figuring two Boards to get the width of 1'....so, those four 74" boards would be 12bft

Figuring for the 48" long ones…each pair would be 4 bft …the 7th one would be 2bft

I have 52 linear feet of 1×6….

About 26 bft, total. I paid $30 total for these 11 boards..as a "Bundle"


----------



## northwoodsman

Sorry Bandit. I only saw part of the screen on my phone. I missed the 74" boards. You got one heck of a deal.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Ok…a Math Problem…as in how many board feet did I just buy, today?
> 
> My guesstimate is 25 bft….
> 
> Boards….7 boards at 1×6 x48".....and 4 boards at 1×6 x 74"
> 
> Anyone else want to figure this up…Note: I spent $30 for this load of lumber….Mainly Quarter Sawn Ash..
> 
> Which works out to?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> A board foot is 12" x 12" x 1".
> 
> .75" x 5.5" x 48" = 198 cu. in.
> 198 cu. in. x 7 pcs. = 1,386 cu. in.
> 1,386 cu. in. / 144 cu. in. = 9.625 bd. ft.
> $30.00 / 9.625 bd. ft. = $3.12 per bd. ft.
> You purchased 28 liner feet of 1" x 6".
> 
> - northwoodsman


That's too complicated for me

I went
48" = 4 ft x 1/2 ft wide = 2×7 boards = 14
74" = 3 ft x 1/2 ft wide = 4×7 boards = 12

Total = 26 bdft

OK, 74" is 3 and a bit foot, but 2 inches isn't important (well, not impotant here anyway)


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-roos?

Off to the races moving our box shop today…

Belated Happy St. Patty's to all yee Irish (and wanna-bees)

I think I'm gonna drop the plow off the truck this weekend. So you better anticipate snow :^p


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY is it not?

65 cloudy degrees outside…chance of rain later?

Fire Pit has been assembled, and even had it's first "Burn" last night..









While sipping on a cold Lager, of course.

Road trip today, have to go and pick up a GrandBRAT for the weekend.


----------



## bandit571

58 rainy-assed degrees outside…right now…Supper was in Piqua, OH…at Long John Silver's…..

Was getting 28mpg out of the Chevy….bought gas down in Piqua,OH Clark Station….$3.85 a gallon…

Sitting back, right now..trying to avoid Laundry Detail….


----------



## CFrye

> I think I m gonna drop the plow off the truck this weekend. So you better anticipate snow :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, do it now so you can get the last snow over and done with!


----------



## controlfreak

I opened the fridge door and several cans decided to roll out of a box on the shelf. It startled me and I reflexively moved my hand to catch the cans but hit the other door handle instead. I guess I cracked my knuckle, it's swollen and black and blue now.

On the bright side I am heading to the beach (Oak Island, NC) for a week for R&R and wife's 60th B'day.


----------



## bandit571

Could not avoid Laundry Detail, last night….I also hauled a few 1×6 x 4' planks to the shop..

Bad thunderstorms rolled through here late last night….looks like the rain has settled in for the day…might hit 67 for a high…

Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself.

Will see after Lunch IF I can get anything done in the Shop…we'll see.


----------



## bandit571

Boston Terriers have 2 bad habits

They can produce "Run you out of the room Farts"

They can snore loud enough to make the windows rattle…

And, they see no problems with doing both at once….right in front of a Heat Register….

So, guess where Little Miss Bandit is laying right now…..


----------



## CFrye

> I opened the fridge door and several cans decided to roll out of a box on the shelf. It startled me and I reflexively moved my hand to catch the cans but hit the other door handle instead. I guess I cracked my knuckle, it s swollen and black and blue now.
> 
> On the bright side I am heading to the beach (Oak Island, NC) for a week for R&R and wife s 60th B day.
> 
> - controlfreak


Ow! 
Happy birthday to Mrs. Freak!


----------



## bigblockyeti

No fun having a bruised knuckle. The beach heals all, have fun! I'm headed to OIB in June and it won't be here soon enough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Milled 3 cherry logs today…..


----------



## CFrye

^^^Nice!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…ummmmm…

54 rainy-assed degrees outside…..supposed to rain most of this week….at least it won't be that white crap…

Too dang earl-eye in the morning…


----------



## bandit571

That will do, for today…









5 drawer fronts, each with their pair of sides attached…









Just MIGHT get the hang of these things…someday?


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty Think I found my new wood dealer! XD

@CF sounds like it - hope you didn't break it! Happy Bday to your missus!

@Matt I think we actually do have at minimum flurries in the forecast on Sat. 

Had to move my concrete person out to the end of April. Turns out we're going to move the 12×16 shed back in the yard and create more prep work for Becky. /sigh/ oh well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty Think I found my new wood dealer! XD
> 
> - rhybeka


Come and git ya some…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuuummmm….


----------



## bigblockyeti

How much have you gotten to run your mill so far? I think I've got less than 4 tanks of gas through mine but it really is pretty efficient with a sharp blade and I've been cutting mostly slabs between 1.5" - 2" so logs are processed pretty quickly. One thing I've found even when cutting slabs, consequently not turning much of the wood into sawdust, you can still end up with quite a bit of sawdust. I cut a couple tulip poplar logs Ø24" into slab and ended up with a 1/3 cubic yard of sawdust. I bought a 4' x 20' tarp for the dust chute to dump on instead of cleaning it out of the grass the hard way and it's been a major improvement for under $7!


----------



## rhybeka

> @Marty Think I found my new wood dealer! XD
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Come and git ya some…
> 
> - boxcarmarty


it's a nice drive, for sure 

I need to find 86 BF of a workbench worthy lumber. I was thinking Ash but it's pretty heavy… maybe Cherry since it doesn't splinter as bad as red oak (in my experience).

For now I have a bench top with the vise from Charles on it sitting on a set of sawhorses. It's just laminated 2×4's but it's heavy.


----------



## bandit571

There IS a stop for Lunch on the way to Marty's Lumber Yard….Centerville, IN. Lil' Sheeba's. Plus an Antique Mall and 5 other Antique stores….

Errands have been run…Lunch is done….thinking about…2pm a little bit of shop time?

Stanley No. 45 is all set upand waiting to make a few pounds of Ash Noodles…15 boards need a 1/4" x 1/4" groove milled….to house the bottom for 5 drawers…

And THAT might take a while..film @2300 hrs….I hope..


----------



## bandit571

Noodles made..









Fancy Noodle Maker Machine…









15 grooves are now milled..









I use my right leg to push planes along..Right Knee was NOT amused…got the 15th and last groove done after 90 minutes of work…and hung up the apron..









5 drawer fronts + 10 drawer sides…

Only sounds heard…swish of the plane, cussing a bit, adjust the cutter a bit with a mallet,,and hearing something go CRACK!..









The "hold down" broke…make a new one…

That was just enough fun for today…even had the shop fan running on high right behind me…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How much have you gotten to run your mill so far? I think I ve got less than 4 tanks of gas through mine but it really is pretty efficient with a sharp blade and I ve been cutting mostly slabs between 1.5" - 2" so logs are processed pretty quickly. One thing I ve found even when cutting slabs, consequently not turning much of the wood into sawdust, you can still end up with quite a bit of sawdust. I cut a couple tulip poplar logs Ø24" into slab and ended up with a 1/3 cubic yard of sawdust. I bought a 4 x 20 tarp for the dust chute to dump on instead of cleaning it out of the grass the hard way and it s been a major improvement for under $7!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


3 cherry logs so far with 3 more waiting. Got some maple coming this week some time. Sawdust covers the mud so it's a blessing…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty Think I found my new wood dealer! XD
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Come and git ya some…
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> it s a nice drive, for sure
> 
> I need to find 86 BF of a workbench worthy lumber. I was thinking Ash but it s pretty heavy… maybe Cherry since it doesn t splinter as bad as red oak (in my experience).
> 
> For now I have a bench top with the vise from Charles on it sitting on a set of sawhorses. It s just laminated 2×4 s but it s heavy.
> 
> - rhybeka


I can cut some cherry or I have some maple coming. Everything is green right now until I get my kiln going this summer…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> There IS a stop for Lunch on the way to Marty s Lumber Yard….Centerville, IN. Lil Sheeba s. Plus an Antique Mall and 5 other Antique stores….
> 
> - bandit571


Stop at Lil' Sheba on yer way over here and git me a hot roast beast sammich and a beer…


----------



## bandit571

The Beer might NOT make it that far…...

Looks like the Thunder-Bumpers are done, for tonight…


----------



## Gene01

Got 4 ea. 10' W. X 8' L roll up shade screens installed on the patio yesterday. Two summers in the desert heat convinced us. They should keep the house a bit cooler and, they'll shade the heat pump/AC. As well as make summertime patio sitting a bit more comfy. 
The patio floor is concrete and, the shades are 18" from reaching it. The tie downs on the shades need something that high to tie to. So we need to build 4 planter boxes to serve that purpose. I'm thinking using cedar fence slats and some tubafors. About 30" x 30" X 20" high would work. 
So, the Limbert tables, now in process, will need to wait. Those 90°+ days are coming this week.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…45 drab & dreary degrees outside

Thunderstorm last night, must have scared the "crap" out of Missy Bandit….she left a couple turds under MY desk.

Have a Blog to update…sometime today….might involved these 3 things..


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ /munches on salad/ Lunchtime!

@Marty I'm nowhere near ready for the project to start nor have any place to store the lumber right now anyway. I found it for $4.25 a bf kiln dried up north but those are last years prices. they haven't updated the price list for this year so it could go up. The two sawmills down here have it for $5/5.25 a bf. I wish ash was just a bit lighter weight or I'd use it instead.

Dumpster will be here by Monday for the start of my shop build. I get the job of removing the rest of the remaining small shed in the middle of the side yard and getting a base down for the bigger shed since it's well bigger, and on skids. Hopefully I can avoid equipment rental and save myself $1k.


----------



## ssnvet

Last weekends fun. Installed and plumbed a new as dryer. Our 31 year old Kenmore electric dryer finally gave up the ghost. Had LPG plumbed to the laundry room when I built the house, thinking I'd switch when the dryer went kaput…. I just didn't think it would take 22 years.










Hooking up was easy… installing the LPG conversion kit… not so easy, as I had to disassemble the dryer and pull the drum to access the burner.










Since this machine has a side swing door, our wire frame coat rack was going to be in the way, so I decided to put up a diagonal coat rack in the corner.









Fabricating this little hanger was tricky and required seven different operations.


----------



## DS

Matt, I had a similar situation with the dryer.
I only wish I had switched to Natural Gas sooner as it is much more efficient.

I thought I would also mention that the woodworking machinery industry in Europe has taken steps to adopt a common controller interface (OPC UA) and developed the first stage of a common interface language they've cleverly dubbed "IZY" as in, "Woodworking made IZY".

The idea is to allow woodworking machines to communicate not only with each other across brands, but, to enable communication between woodworking machines and other types of machines such as robots, loaders, metal machines, etc.

The fully automated alien dreadnought digital woodworking shop is in reach and coming soon near you.


----------



## bandit571

50 degrees and WINDY outside..Blue sky almost right over head…and it's pouring down rain…THAT should be enough to drive the 2 cops up the street back into their cars…..

Get up and go seems to have got up and went….need a NAP.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The fully automated alien dreadnought digital woodworking shop is in reach and coming soon near you.
> 
> - DS


Tony Stark has one only it rapid prototypes high alloy metals.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt that's a lot of geometry right there! Nice job! To do that here, I'd have to hire a plumber certified to do LPG and take out a $75 permit to boot.

Morning all! Working remotely - should be fun as it's on satallite internet and most of the stuff I run are resource hogs. at least it's only until 12. Woohoo!


----------



## CFrye

Gene those roll up shades will be great! My sister made curtains. She said they really make a difference on their outdoor space!
Nice engineering Matt!



> How much have you gotten to run your mill so far? I think I ve got less than 4 tanks of gas through mine but it really is pretty efficient with a sharp blade and I ve been cutting mostly slabs between 1.5" - 2" so logs are processed pretty quickly
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> 3 cherry logs so far with 3 more waiting. Got some maple coming this week some time. Sawdust covers the mud so it s a blessing…
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm getting nostalgic remembering milling logs with Andy.


----------



## controlfreak

> Matt, I had a similar situation with the dryer.
> I only wish I had switched to Natural Gas sooner as it is much more efficient.
> 
> I thought I would also mention that the woodworking machinery industry in Europe has taken steps to adopt a common controller interface (OPC UA) and developed the first stage of a common interface language they've cleverly dubbed "IZY" as in, "Woodworking made IZY".
> 
> The idea is to allow woodworking machines to communicate not only with each other across brands, but, to enable communication between woodworking machines and other types of machines such as robots, loaders, metal machines, etc.
> 
> The fully automated alien dreadnought digital woodworking shop is in reach and coming soon near you.
> 
> - DS


My table saw is black and my bandsaw is grey and those racist machines will not speak to each other. My hand planes are saying WTF can't we all just get along?


----------



## DS

> The fully automated alien dreadnought digital woodworking shop is in reach and coming soon near you.
> 
> - DS
> 
> My table saw is black and my bandsaw is grey and those racist machines will not speak to each other. My hand planes are saying WTF can t we all just get along?
> 
> - controlfreak


Lol, that was too funny.
But seriously, this is a big Big deal.

You could always automate machinery to work with each other, but the task was monumental.
Every machine had it's own interface and it's own language.

This new standard essentially makes them plug and play, like how at first USB ports on PCs were clunky, now they're on everything.

This is our children's woodworking future.

I imagine this convo between a husband and wife in the future.
"Well, go ahead dear, tell the nice robot what kind of kitchen cabinets you want…"


----------



## DS

Biesse, Burkle, Homag, IMA, Schelling, SCM, Weber, and Weinig worked together for 3 years to develop an industry standard.

Your CNC Router will inform your edge bander and your conveyors, which edges need banding directly from the machine and it will just happen.

Izywoodworking.com has an overview of what they are doing.

There is something wrong with the site's security cert and my browser balked at it, but, I pressed through and no worries.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Need to rip a 10" wide strip from the 48" edge of a 1/4" thick (thin?) plywood panel…then crosscut for 5 panels at 9-1/2" wide…just so I'd have the 5 drawer bottoms I need…









So I can start the glue ups….Might be a busy FRIDAY…


----------



## bandit571

I knew I forgot something, while at Lowes yesterday…had to go back today, and buy 2 packs of#4×3/4" screws…because I do not rely on glue alone, to hold the drawer sides to the drawer backs..$2.47 for the pair…grrrr.

Priced a drill/countersink bit for them….$9.49 +tax….ouch. We have the tools in the shop, just hand powered…drill bit and a Countersink bit in a brace..

Climate Change in Ohio: 60s and sunny one day, 40s and rain the next, the 20s and snow/rain mix the next..welcome to Ohio….

Lunch?


----------



## DS

Here is a quick peek inside the IKEA Factory.
This is Michael Obarr (sp?), Ikea's Manager of Manufacturing Solutions.

The picture is lifted from the Ligna conference video talking about the "Woodworking made IZY" standards.










I'd say they have a fair bit of automation going on there.
But, don't worry, those are all Union robots… ;-O


----------



## DS

Can anyone tell that I'm trying to convince Matt that the solution to his labor problem is lots and lots of automation?
Didn't think so, but, you never know.

The cool thing about the new IZY standards is they are aimed at bringing that crazy high level automation that IKEA has down to the mid and small level shops.

I don't see the downside.


----------



## bandit571

Progress..









2 out of 5..I guess that is…40% done?

Plywood for these drawers..









Ripped from a 4' long panel…then cross cut for 5 drawer bottoms..and dry fitted..









Had to add a "hold down to the rip fence..









So I didn't have to reach over there and hold things down.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..ummmmm, LATE night, last night…and up way too early this morning..
32 cloudy, BREEZY degrees outside..keeps dropping bits of white stuff as each cloud passes overhead…be a good day to just hide in the shop.

2 drawers are out of the clamps, a 3rd one is waiting to exit same…a 4th one is ready for a glue up, and the last drawer has been dry fitted..

Need to haul a 3 pound hammer to the shop…have work for it to do…


----------



## diverlloyd

Fully automated means that a full production shop can be held for ransom by hackers. Also will the tech be repairable by the owner or will it be by the tech owners only? It would suck having your equipment down while waiting on a tech guy to get back to you.

Marty nice to see the mill up and running.


----------



## bandit571

Got a wee bit done, today…









Before my knee decided it was quitting time….just 3 hours, is all….now sitting with an ice pack behind the knee…just chilling, for now…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..uuummmm…Uncle Charles was being VERY MEAN this morning…

Drill press stand NOW has a back installed…









From an old IKEA desk….









Metric 1/4"?

Drawer fronts….Supposed to be Ash….hmmm









Curly Ash?


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, Bandit!

Weekend away was fun - SIL and BIL seeemed to have a good time at their party. I got some shop time in - swept floors for SO's adopted dad's shop. He's a production WW and doesn't take a lot of time to keep the place cleaned so I swept up his aisle ways and sorted some of the scrap laying around. It was good therapy.

submitted my zoning permit last night and will have to follow up with a phone call or two. seems there's a few things technology can't get right.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday..Leave it at that….

Trying to find a few things….the Boss went on a cleaning jag around the computer desk….stuff has been "put away", never to be seen again….

Normal errands with the Boss, this morning….will see how the day goes along….

Beka: The State Patrol "Bear Cave" is over on "old" 33…maybe halfway between you and Honda MAP.


----------



## DS

> Fully automated means that a full production shop can be held for ransom by hackers. Also will the tech be repairable by the owner or will it be by the tech owners only? It would suck having your equipment down while waiting on a tech guy to get back to you.
> 
> Marty nice to see the mill up and running.
> 
> - diverlloyd


There are trade offs in everything.
Consider the problem being solved of not being able to hire labor to operate, or labor going on strike holding your business for ransom, etc.

Presumably, the tech is open standard. Also, I use some of these machines and have had only excellent service from the manufacturers. I can't see how this would change after decades of excellence.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Hmmm, will come a day when all the jobs left, are down by those George Jetson types, who complain about working their one button finger to the bone….talking to a Computer, and filing for sick pay because of a job related injury to his button pushing finger….

Down to the "Punch List" on that Drill Press Stand Project….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, so what is for Lunch, around here?

Boss has a Shopping List I need to go and fill out…THEN ..MAYBE..a wee bit of shoptime….since it is no longer a Monday.


----------



## rhybeka

lunch was a taco salad. Pretty tasty!

Concrete is back on the calendar - May 2nd is the day! Going to get dad's sawzall on Sunday and start demo'ing the roof of the tiny shed and taking it to the dump when I can. SO may have to let me drive her car to work. XD Also found out the city doesn't govern where I live - as I found out yesterday I live in a township. /sigh/ So! Now I have to go take my measurements yet again because the township requires you to be 15 feet away from the lot line instead of only 5 like the city. /grumbles/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maple logs came in today, I'm looking at some ash tomorrow, red oak and poplar coming thursday. I'm gonna need a bigger yard…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do you move them around with a tractor or are they small enough to roll?


----------



## bandit571

Tasks for today..









Install 5 handles..next..









Install the last 4 runners…and test the fit…









I WAS going to shellac all 5 drawers….but only got these two done…









Need to do the other 3 later…then a coat or two of primer on the pine parts…
Might get this done before April?


----------



## CFrye

Looking good Bandit!
Saw a sign of spring today I'd been dreading, a snake. Unfortunately it was in the shop, in a bag I had been using collecting trash outside. I don't like to think I picked up a can or bottle that had a snake in it (shudder). I think it was just a garter snake. I tried to let it go but it had an attitude and wouldn't slither off. It stayed in the driveway until I got back with a hoe. It's bifurcated and dead now. By the way, my hoe needs sharpened.


----------



## Ark68SS

Candy, snakes are good critters. They keep the rats away. Please let them live.
BillL


----------



## controlfreak

I have gotten two this year already, one with the mower the other with the weed eater. Both were unintentional. I always leave the black snakes alone, others I am never sure about. I have an app that allows me to take a picture of a plant and in seconds identifies it. Maybe I can get one for snakes. It would be handy in the land of Copperheads.


----------



## Gene01

My snake catcher is a doubled length of wire in a 4' piece of 1/2" pvc, with a loop on one end and a handle on the other. Used only for venomous types. Around here, that would just be rattlers. Those, I try to relocate. If that's not possible, a tug on the handle beheads them. All others, mainly Gopher snakes, are welcome. I figure that their diet of rodents is beneficial.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do you move them around with a tractor or are they small enough to roll?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Tractor or log arch. Several are 25 to 30 inches in diameter…


----------



## boxcarmarty

A couple of logs are 40 inches in diameter, bandit will hafta come over and plane those down so they'll fit on the mill…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I badly need to build a log arch. I priced a few out and it's amazing how expensive they are for something so simple.

On the plus side, I'll be getting my parents ATV in a couple months which should pull random stuff around far better than my riding mower.


----------



## CFrye

Copperheads and cottonmouths are prevalent here as well. One of them, can't remember which, can be very aggressive. When the varmint didn't leave when evicted from the trash can it signed its own death warrant.

Gene what size wire? That sounds more humane than my dull hoe.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I suspect this fella wouldn't have been a welcome sight?









I was digging through the walnut that's been air drying for the last ~3 years at mom & dad's in anticipation for their move to an old folks community. It was a mess and there's evidence of termites so it'll be full on chemical warfare to see what can be saved. At any rate, the snake is a known resident but you just never know exactly where he'll be, it wasn't a big surprise but I prefer to see them first and from enough distance to positively identify them as friend or foe.


----------



## CFrye

Yeti the size and sudden appearance would not be welcomed otherwise, he'd get relocated.


----------



## bigblockyeti

He was relocated, quite lethargic and probably scared to death too with 80lb planks being slammed about over his head. I suspect he was partially hybernating as he put up no fight when I picked him up and set him in the edge of the woods, he took quite a while before slithering off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Milled some spalted maple today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

And some crotch cherry…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I found some 2 inch maple slabs inside a log that looks like a workbench…


----------



## bandit571

Last 3 drawers now have a coat of amber shellac..









And the stand itself has one coat of Primer…









Letting things dry a day….


----------



## Gene01

> Gene what size wire? That sounds more humane than my dull hoe.
> 
> - CFrye


It's 16 gauge, Candy. Commonly known as tie wire.


----------



## CFrye

Purdy slabs Marty!
Thanks Gene! 
Today I rehandled an onion hoe similar to this…









to reach between and under shrubs/trees and digging under years of overgrown grass to get the trash. The beer cans make a very distinctive sound when stepped on.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Milled some spalted maple today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Me too, I'll grab some pictures tomorrow if it's not raining too much. I was in a hurry to get all six logs milled as I have only Friday morning to stack everything up, there's over a 95% chance of thunderstorms most if not all day tomorrow. I cut 1 cedar, 1 maple and four cherry but no crotch. The cedar was cut down less than a month ago and it still looks awesome in side. Cutting everything into 4/4, I think I made more sawdust than I have before all at once.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice cuttings you all! Marty that looks like table legs to me 

Hired out my site plan drawing and got it back this morning. It'll keep the inspector happy. I'll have to have them edit out the one old shed and move the other one, but otherwise it's pretty decent.


----------



## bandit571

Almost time to post as a Project?









All that work, just for a place to sit a drill press..


----------



## Gene01

Looking good! Like the paint job. How long did you ponder in the paint store before you picked that color?:>)


----------



## bandit571

Have had that can of paint since last years..never found a use for it…until now.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, Bandit! that'll hold a bunch of drill bits!

A few more hours of work, then off to Indy for the weekend!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, is it not..

33 cloudy degrees outside..dusting of that white crap..Mother nature pulling an April Fools joke?


----------



## controlfreak

> Nice job, Bandit! that ll hold a bunch of drill bits!
> 
> - rhybeka


Or dryer sheets


----------



## bandit571

Did anybody notice the Drill Press? Almost 10 years ago, paid $70 at Harbor Freight for it…been running great ever since….

Still trying to snow outside…melting when it hits the ground….

Might start laying out parts for a small Ash Table Project….depends on what I get for the table's top…and legs..


----------



## Gene01

> Nice job, Bandit! that ll hold a bunch of drill bits!
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Or dryer sheets
> 
> - controlfreak


BIG CHUCKLE.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> A few more hours of work, then off to Indy for the weekend!
> 
> - rhybeka


Indy???


----------



## CFrye

> A few more hours of work, then off to Indy for the weekend!
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Indy???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sounds like she's coming to get her workbench!


----------



## bandit571

Old school?









Old school?









Or just a Cardio Workout.. makes a mess, either way..









That stuff was flying off the saw…had too much sitting on my tablesaw..









And, couldn't place them all on the bench..









Was getting fairly good at it, too..









And even splitting the lines….


----------



## controlfreak

I keep my table saw folded up, so by the time I set it up, attach dust hose and set fence it is faster to get the hand saw out.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, a cloudy, chilly 34 degrees outside…...pills and Coffee Cake for Breakfast..

Taking the Boss to Lima, OH. for a friend of ours' Wedding Shower….then I get a nap while she is there, then haul her back home…so any shoptime will have to wait until after we get back home….about 40 miles each way

(Hmmm, I guess I could slip over to Hobby Lobby…..)


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to ya, a cloudy, chilly 34 degrees outside…...pills and Coffee Cake for Breakfast..
> 
> Taking the Boss to Lima, OH. for a friend of ours Wedding Shower….then I get a nap while she is there, then haul her back home…so any shoptime will have to wait until after we get back home….about 40 miles each way
> 
> (Hmmm, I guess I could slip over to Hobby Lobby…..)
> 
> - bandit571


Our HobLobs are closed on Sunday.


----------



## northwoodsman

Hobby Lobby is closed on Sundays so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## rad457

What sort of Heathens shop on the Sabbath?


----------



## ssnvet

For the record, moving a factory is hard work… a million details.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday….leave it at that


----------



## bandit571

A blend is simmering in the big pot….red & black beans, rice, onions, mushrooms, GARLIC, 1/2 pound of Cajun Sausage….Supper will be around 6pm….

Going to need some help, later this week…when I get ready to glue that table top together….cussing will be involved, bring ear plugs….

53 mostly sunny degrees outside, right now…taste of Spring?


----------



## DonBroussard

> A blend is simmering in the big pot….red & black beans, rice, onions, mushrooms, GARLIC, 1/2 pound of Cajun Sausage….Supper will be around 6pm….
> 
> - bandit571


Just like Momma used to make.


----------



## ssnvet

Got a call from the owner of the electrical company doing our work at the new factory…. both his electricians tested COVID positive on Friday and wont be in. I've had cold symptoms and was feeling pretty crappy all weekend, so I did a home antigen test myself…...... and I'm COVID positive AGAIN

I had COVID in Jan. 2021, got double vaxed… got boosted and now I've got it again.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..all I have is a normal (for me) Spring time cold…happens every year about this time…

Last night, gave a plane a test drive..









Not just any plane, though….









Stanley No. 8c, Type 19…a "Cordless" Jointer


----------



## controlfreak

> Got a call from the owner of the electrical company doing our work at the new factory…. both his electricians tested COVID positive on Friday and wont be in. I ve had cold symptoms and was feeling pretty crappy all weekend, so I did a home antigen test myself…...... and I m COVID positive AGAIN
> 
> I had COVID in Jan. 2021, got double vaxed… got boosted and now I ve got it again.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I felt so bad after the third shot I have decided I am done with shots. Still haven't had Covid yet. Hopefully it is a mild one Matt, keep us posted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Matt. Unfortunately that's the way with omicron. You can be all vaccinated and have had the disease previously and then get it again within about 6 months. Hopefully it's not as bad this time.

Good morning all. I've been busy as we all are and haven't been around. I've been keeping tabs on Marty and Monte though.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping trip done…pasta Salad, done…...new LED T-8 bulbs installed….new LED shop light ready to be installed..

New sanding belts from Harbor Freight ( along with that shop light) and 2 new 6" F style clamps….

From the "NOW she tells me" department: H-F Coupons, that I get through my Email…IF I copy down the number at the bottom of a coupon..they can ring that up at the register…...One of my 12" clamps has a broken handle…was told to just bring it back in, and they will hand me a new one, free of charge.

About done with a Guinness Extra Stout..to wash the salad down with…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit sounds yum! This weekend I get to move furniture, not build it :\ Freezer and desk get to come out of the 12×16 shed so I can start making it lighter.

Nephew may be moving out sooner rather than later if he can find someone kind enough to take him. Didn't like being told he needed to wait until he moved to get another Dodge Charger since we didn't want another one stolen from our driveway. Recieved 'history doesn't repeat itself' and 'at least I voted for Trump' as rebuttals before he stomped off to his room to sulk/be angry.

@Matt hope it's not worse than a cold this time around! I was the only one who showed any symptoms the second time around even after vaccination.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all… COVID update… stuffy nose, skin on my torso feels sensitive/irritated. That's about it. Fortunately, my boss is letting me work remote for the week, so I won't have to burn vacation time. And I have a good side kick who can cover for me on the job site so we're still making progress.


----------



## DS

Hey Matt, I'd say stay positive, but it somehow doesn't seem appropriate.

Moving factories IS tedious and expensive. It feels like every time a problem comes up, you have to get out a stack of hundred dollar bills and toss them in the fire.

Hope you get feeling better.
Maybe the alien dreadnought factory will be the next one, eh?
Then you won't have to deal with those pesky 'positive' humans. ;-)


----------



## rad457

I was forced into getting the Covid shots last year, after booking flights to visit Ma the Guberment up here mandated all public transportation and restaurants required the Shot! The wife got her boosters but I decided to go for the Shingles vaccine instead as My older brother ended up in the Hospital for a week with Shingles. Wife was sick for 3 days after her 2nd Shingles shot?


----------



## controlfreak

I need the shingles shot but need to wait out the others, there is only so much my immune system can take in a year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I got my TDAP booster, but that's not experimental medicine minting new billionaires, it just works.


----------



## rad457

> I got my TDAP booster, but that s not experimental medicine minting new billionaires, it just works.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Forgot about that one, used to get it through work but being retired for 9 years now (An still can't collect my old age pension yet)


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't get to sleep after that last "P-Call!"

so…









#4 board was jointed, both edges…then #5..









One thing led to another..









Glue, clamps and cauls…









At least the Dungeon is now well lit.
.









I did forget to turn on the shop fan….kind of soaked, at the moment..


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… love the wood figure on those drawers.

Used the down time to finish our taxes…. ouch! Last of the girls dropped off eligibility for the child tax credit last year and we didn't adjust our withholding enough.


----------



## bandit571

Legs now have been tapered..









And, when the bench gets cleared off..these all will get hand planed smooth..

Tapered on the "inside" 2 faces, only….have other plans for the outside corner….


----------



## bandit571

Wondering IF I should start a Blog about this table…....before it gets too far along into the build..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself…..

45 bright and sunny degrees outside…..still about 20 too cold….

Film at 2300 hrs….I hope…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, everybody must be working the for the weekend….

Aprons for the new table..









Table's top has been moved out of the way..









Tapers on the 4 legs have been planed smooth..









And..









And the flat areas, too

Work had begun on bead work…once I figured out HOW to set up the plane..









Might see about a little more work, later….


----------



## bandit571

WAKE UP! If'n I can't sleep in on a Saturday Morning….nobody can.

MY shopping yesterday….went through 2 Antique Stores…Results 









$11 and tax money at one store, $14 and change at the other…..Square was $8…rest were in the $5 range..Caliper was $0.50

And that shot the tool budget for this weekend…

Have to go work in the shop, later…maybe after lunch?


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shop time, today…









2 corners done….bench is a mess..









Whole lot of chopping going on…


----------



## CFrye

I didn't get any woodworking done but I did replace 2 plugs that had lost their ground post(?) somewhere along the way…on the portable compressor and the drill press. I was in the shop so I'll consider it all good. 
Still trying to arrange organize out there. I put the blade guard on the table saw a few days ago. I don't like it. Not sure how long it will stay. 
I got a call from William's son James (he's 22 years old now) he asked if he could come for a visit in August. Of course I said yes! January of 2020 was the last time Jim and I went to visit in Mississippi. All the boys are graduated now. For those of you who don't know William was a regular here and hosted the 2016 get together. At the time he and his wife, Lisa, had 4 boys at home. They adopted us as MawMaw and PawPaw. It'll be good to see him again!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, I've never replaced a plug that's lost it's Grounding post. But then, none of my Shopsmiths boast a blade guard, either..
We miss William…and Dave, too. Hope they're doing well. 
We just finished setting out 47 oleanders out back along the fences. They're supposed to deter those blasted ground squirrels. Plus. They'll give us some color, out there. 
I've been gifted a scroll saw from Phyl's bro. We'll pick it up in June. Unfortunately, since we've moved, our route to IL doesn't take us through OK anymore.


----------



## CFrye

If you read my plaster hawk project post you know about the workshop this fall. If not, I am signed up to attend a straw-bale home building workshop. It is something Jim and I have been interested in for decades. I am finally doing it! It's in Texas. I'll make a slight detour to see "4 miles from the mill" Gary and his wife Melissa. Maybe be able to see William Daniel(another one of the Mississippi grandsons) too as he now lives in Texas.

LJ William is doing well. He has his own yard care service (which has unfortunately taken over his workshop). Haven't heard from or about Super Dave. Hopefully no news is good news.

Gene, I know it wasn't something that had to be done. The missing grounding posts just bugged me. I am trying to upgrade and make the shop a safer place even if it is only in my mind. That blade guard though. Ugh. I can't move the fence closer than 1.25" to the blade. The clear pieces of acrylic don't always move up and out of the way for the wood as they should. Maybe I need to adjust something on it? Here's a picture:


----------



## bandit571

After 2 hours IN the shop, this morning….sitting here picking dried glue off of me fingers again.

Was beginning to wonder…IF I was the only one on this thread….was getting a bit lonely….

Ends are in the clamps..









And a stretcher has been dovetailed in place,,and glued up…









Had to do a bit of digging…









Film at 2300 hrs…..I hope. Have a run to Lowes in a bit…need a piece of pine 1×2…


----------



## bandit571

It is a Monday…and the day after a bad Migraine to boot….(a TIA…maybe?

Morning to ya…..

Leave it at that…51 drab and dreary degrees outside…..will leave the shop closed, for today…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….anyone ta home?

Head is better, today…..must have slept wrong, lower back is aching up…..hell when ya get old..

Bright and sunny 45 degrees outside….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, thanks for the update on William and I'm glad you're gonna get a visit from James.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…headache has cleared away…just a bad Migraine…everything seems to be working like usual…

The Camel Day has arrived?

Meat Lover's Breakfast Bowl for a wake-up…after the Pills..
Late night Laundry Detail….









Had to do something, while waiting on the Dryer…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho,

Back to work this Monday… trying to make up for lost time. The electricians being out half the week really set us back and the boss is chomping at the bit to get the next two work cells moved.

That's how it is… I can't air drop electricians from my back pocket.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….anybody awake, yet?

Pills taken, Coffee Cakes consumed….may go and brush some Shellac around in a little bit….going to be a 3 coat day in the shop…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

I'm here - for a minute.  it's Friday so I'm getting around to work ever so slowly. Had two dumpster fire days this week and it looks like my 'short' day today will be about the same.

Grandma passed away last Sat. She was 92 and had alsheimers so it was something of a blessing. Memorial service (family only) will be weekend after Easter….only sucky part is that's the same day the 12×16 is supposed to get moved. Julie may have to stay home to make sure any contractor questions can get answered. She's got executive approval power anyway. If I can get my parts done and it can get moved early there's a possibility he can come during the week - but he's coming from ~1.5 hrs away. It will work out however it's supposed to.

I'll be moving lumber from the 12×16 shop in preps for it getting moved, but not much other woodworking being done. I've had some picture frames for a friend weighing heavy on my mind so I think I need to find some maple or light wood and get working on it. Just simple half laps and some walnut dowels at the corners.


----------



## rhybeka

Come to think of it, pretty sure I have some 5/4 and 8/4 ash I could use for those frames. I think the garage circuit could handle the bandsaw if I need to resaw any of it…. hmmmmmm…..


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry for you loss Beka. 92 is a darn good run. My mom is 90, with worsening dementia and it breaks my heart to see her depressed and not wanting to live any more. In Tolkein's Middle Earth, the immortal elves refer to the mortality of humans as "the gift of men". That's a very deep way to look at it, though I'm not sure I want the gift just yet.

Snoopy's unrestrained joy still gives me inspiration to muddle on…


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to Sir Stumpy!

Sorry to hear about your family loss, Beka. 92 years is a life well-lived.


----------



## CFrye

Good day Nubbers!
Happy birthday Stumpy! 
(((((Beka)))))
My mom turned 90 in December. I wouldn't say she's still as sharp as a tack but she still has her wits about her. I am thankful for that. 
Been outside unloading yesterday's clippings of trees and thorny vines. I tried out a new pair of loppers (Jim called them 'Cindys' (as in Cindy Lauper) and a new pair of gloves. The Cindys are good, Fiskars with extendable handles. But oh my goodness! These gloves are my new favorite tool! I (barely) felt one thorn yesterday and none today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did some mill work today, turned some utility poles into treated 4×4s and 2×6s.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nice!! How did your blade fair? I milled cherry, oak and cedar on Wednesday and the cedar was by far the most abrasive. Found a nice nest of ants too that had to be dispatched. I've learned to keep a pressurized sprayer at the ready for any unwelcome insects presenting themselves while their home is being flatsawn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BBY, Blade did better than hardwoods. Most utility poles are Douglas fir, southern pine, or western red cedar. I've cut several poles and still have the same blade on there. Of course, you want to run a metal detector across the poles first…


----------



## controlfreak

If an urban pole it may have about 2000 staples on the first 8' for lost dogs & yard sales.


----------



## bandit571

"HE has risen!"

Morning to ya….


----------



## miketo

Helium has risen!


----------



## HamS

Hi folks


----------



## bandit571

H A M !!


----------



## rad457

Ham an Turkey plus some Yams!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up Ham? Happy Easter all.
Sorry for your loss Beka.
I did a search on setting up my lock miter bit to use. I haven't used it in 15 years. He video I opened was none other than Stumpy.
I started work on building an extension table today out of maple out of the kiln. I'm gonna make the extension slides out of heavy duty drawer slid3s instead of actual table slides. 
Gonna go fishing later this week. Yay. Sean wants to catch a gar!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….a bit nasty outside, this morning

Was a rain/snow mix…now just rain…and 35 degrees.

And..it is a Monday….leave it at that…and a Migraine this morning does not help….


----------



## CFrye

Hiya Ham. How's life in the bash?



> Gonna go fishing later this week. Yay. Sean wants to catch a gar!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yikes! What's he gonna do with it after he catches it?

Ongoing shop organization: relabeling the file cabinet storage. Removing old masking tape and assorted labels and replacing them with wood grain contact paper that I had on hand. 
Picture in progress…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I'm sure he figures that's my problem and not his. As Liam would say, "an ish you and not an ish me".


----------



## bandit571

Migraine more or less wiped out the entire day..today…


----------



## CFrye

Another episode of What's in Candy's Tool Box? 
This was in the Air Tools drawer. I think it's a spot sand blaster? The attached bag has what looks like saw dust in it. Is this what crushed walnut shells looks like?


----------



## bandit571

Still fighting the remains of that Migraine….

Lumber Run today….four planks at 7/8" x 5-1/2" x 77"....and a 48" long extra…=$9.00

Need to find a small project to use them up in….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I can send ya a bag of walnut shells and see if it works…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I can send ya a bag of walnut shells and see if it works…
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty! I'll go wait by my mailbox


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmm….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do the bag have a straw sticking down towards the bottom of the back to draw up media? If not, it could be an air powered venturi spot vacuum. A true media blaster will have a ceramic (or harder) nozzle.


----------



## CFrye

It does have a straw.








The label on it reads WARNING DO NOT USE ANY SAND OR SILICA BASED ABRASIVES WITH THIS DEVICE!
The black cone on the end seems to be hard (but slightly malleable) rubber. I can spin this piece but it doesn't want to come off.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If it's referencing what media can't be used, it's certainly a media blaster just not one for really abrasive media.


----------



## bandit571

Thursday Rust hunt..









And a better view…









Not too bad of a day, despite all the rain..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ripping utility poles into timbers for drying bunks. First one is done and ready to stack…


----------



## ssnvet

A visit to Mecca…


----------



## theoldfart

Thos. Moser I assume?


----------



## ssnvet

> Thos. Moser I assume?
> - theoldfart


You guessed it. Mrs and I were in Bean Town for a show and I stopped in their showroom off the Boston Commons. Their chairs are incredibly comfy… they really get the ergonomics right


----------



## CFrye

Shop time has been…eventful. I broke the throat plate on my scroll saw. The blades on the planer were adjusted. I knocked one off in the process and sliced (very superficially) my wrist. Then it kicked back a piece of walnut across the shop. Missed both me and the car, thankfully. Maybe God wants me to go full on Galoot?


----------



## bandit571

Just can't take Candy anywhere…..and NOW you understand why I don't work in the shop on Mondays…

Repaired the sanding center…









Needed the tap & die set..









New threads to repair the metric ones that were trashed when the old set screw was tossed out…new set screw is a 5/16" x 18…..could not find my allen wrenches, sooooo..









Bought new ones, along with a new belt (4" x 36") new 6" discs (5)...and the new set screws…..

Bag of drill bits from Friday..









$1…..for 18 bits….mainly 1/8"...
and a small pair of pliers..









Utica #22-4 Made in USA…..4" needle nose…$1

Plane was given a test drive..









Beyond that? Nothing…..maybe Wednesday?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….37 sunny degrees outside….about 30 degrees too cold.

Pills for Breakfast….waiting on the left eye ball to wake up….Mountain Dew Zero does not have quite enough caffeine…..

Hey, at least it isn't Monday out there.

Have to load up that Simple Little Table into the trunk of the Chevy….also have a box to mail out. Maybe after Lunch I can get started on another little table?


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning folks,

Shop time has consisted of learning the Fusion 360 software and puttering with the CNC mini-mill.

Results iffy so far, but improving.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it is The Camel Day…...and yet I slept in?

That might change in a bit…..need to get a table top panel glued up, today….









Needs jointed, first….ends trimmed…..trying for a 21" x 21" square….then see about some bread board edges…

Pills taken….should be a good day…


----------



## northwoodsman

> Good morning folks,
> 
> Shop time has consisted of learning the Fusion 360 software and puttering with the CNC mini-mill.
> 
> Results iffy so far, but improving.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I've been learning Fusion 360 as well. It's a great program for 3D printing design and one of the most frustrating at the same time. I have a subscription to Skillshare so I have utilized several different instructors. I have learned different and unique techniques from each of them.


----------



## diverlloyd

I also learned a bit of fusion 360 for the 3d dog bone and to do surface flattening passes. I tried using it for inlays but found easier programs to use.


----------



## bandit571

It got legs….









All nicely tapered on 2 faces…









According to those "T"s…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..uuuuummmmm…


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ta home!


> ?


Table table has been cleaned up..









Underside has been "branded" 









Aprons and a drawer front cut to rough size..









Mortise and tenon work coming up, next time…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…leave it at that….

Pills taken…Boss has errands to run….shop is NORMALLY closed on Mondays….we'll see…may have to head there to hide out, later…

Anyone ta Home?!


----------



## bandit571

You all are invited to stop by over at The Woodshed anytime…..

Kind of slow on this thread….where is everybody?


----------



## rhybeka

I'm here! not had internet for the past week though  ranking right up there with the concrete not going in today.  /sigh/ alright. I think the internet is back going so time to figure out what's going on with the other modem/router or get my money back.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…waiting on BOTH eyeballs to wake up….pills for breakfast, Mountain Dew Zero as I do not do coffee.

Answer to Roll Call!

"HERE!"


----------



## CFrye

May the Fourth be with you.


----------



## bandit571

And you too…


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Candy. I'm waiting for the fifth….or pint.


----------



## bandit571

I'd settle for an English Pint, about now….2 hours of chopping mortises…


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit..









All mortises are now done…just needs some fine tuning, before the glue shows up….


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…..so..where is everybody?


----------



## rhybeka

I'm here - trying to get myself home though.


----------



## bandit571

Take your time, take your time…no rush.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Hey! This IS a F R I D A Y ! Right?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….am I the only one keeping the lights on in Stumpy's thread/house?

Drawer build 101 later today..may post photos here, if anyone wants to see them….have to take the clamps off..









So I can get the correct sizes for this drawer build..









And move a few things around in the shop…


----------



## mojapitt

I think the main problem Bandit is spring. Everyone is just incredibly busy right now.


----------



## bandit571

I'll keep the place open, until everyone comes back….maybe even "Fearless Leader James" will stop by, again..

"I'll leave the lights on for ya"


----------



## Gene01

> I think the main problem Bandit is spring. Everyone is just incredibly busy right now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Who's busy? In the last two weeks we dug 50 holes for a bunch of Oleanders and, planted them, as well as four trees, two ash and two mesquite, built four planter boxes and, planed a bunch of walnut. Today, we're headed through Tucson to our son's place on the far east side of town, for an early mother's day party. Next week, I hope to get three Limbert table leg sets glued up. Then, we head to central IL. to pick up a gifted scroll saw.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of Shop Time, just ended….Film at 2300 hrs


----------



## bandit571

Results?









Drawer front is now dovetailed to both of the drawer sides…waiting on grooves and dados..

Grooves were the easy part..









Front has a groove…sides…









Dados? Well….at least the plane is set up..









Yes, I do have 2…









Second one is for going across the grain…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…everybody sleeping in, this fine sunny, Sunday morning…


----------



## bandit571

Just checking in….I'll leave the light on for ya….


----------



## diverlloyd

We have been doing the outside stuff and looking at houses. Thought we found one and got caught up in the back and forth. so we decided to cancel the deal after I asked the wife what she liked about the house and the only thing she liked was the back yard. I have still been checking in bandit just not posting.


----------



## bandit571

Will try a glue up tomorrow, maybe,,,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been out back wrestling some big logs…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that…..


----------



## northwoodsman

Nice looking slabs Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of color in those poplars…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bunch of Lurkers…

Boss has errands she wants run, today….high is suppose to get into the mid 80s this afternoon…with no rain until this coming weekend…...seems like it always rains on my Birthday….

Need to update that Table build blog….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, that poplar looks great! What diameter are those logs?

I found a lady locally that's sitting on a literal mountain of tulip poplar that was felled ~14 months ago and the two big sample logs I hauled home turned out very nice. She said take it all, once mom & dad are done moving in a couple months I plan on taking as much as I can. I wouldn't be surprised if there's 25,000bdft. per the doyle log scale sitting in her back commercial lot.


----------



## bandit571

So…how much can be turned into 2x stock to build your house with?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, that poplar looks great! What diameter are those logs?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


about 25"


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm milling a bunch of mine into 2×4s to build my dry kiln…


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail, this evening…2 BIG loads..taking a long while…

This will have to wait until tomorrow..









Blankets and quilts…takes a lot to wash and dry….1st time through, they were still sopping wet, as in dripping on the floor soggy….half to the dryer, other half stay in the washer, and set on "Spin&Dry Cycle"

Now have one BIG quilt in the washer, now…still have second "normal" load waiting it's turn…

Hit 81 degrees outside….no, I did NOT mow the grass, today….no cold Beer in the house, anyway…grrrr.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, cottonmouth is the aggressive one. copperhead just wants to put space between it and you.
Ferral hogs really make a mess


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Gary! 
What a mess! Y'all stay safe. Those hogs are dangerous!
Pretty colors Marty! Milling logs is like opening presents, sometimes you get socks, other times you get diamonds!
Yeti as my sister would say "SCORE"!!
I've been working on various projects. I got a base for the trim router a few months ago and finally got it attached. I need it for an upcoming project. Made a frame of PVC reinforced with 2×4's and stretched chicken wire in the field. My lawn guy helped me put it in place yesterday. Today I cover it. The hope is it will provide some shade for the RV and some relief for the A/C (and my electric bill) this summer. Planted some flower and veggie seeds…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Grocery shopping in a little bit…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Candy, cottonmouth is the aggressive one. copperhead just wants to put space between it and you.
> Ferral hogs really make a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


They make a mess but taste delicious. Are they shoot on sight in Texas? Used to be that way on public land in Missouri then the Conservation department changed their minds. If it's private land, all bets are off for the piggies.


----------



## bandit571

Last load is in the dryer, now…

Table and the drawer NOW have their 1st coat of Amber Shellac…and letting that dry…


----------



## Gene01

Happy Friday eve, y'all.
Bandit, that table is really nice. 
That's some purty wood, Marty.
It's been all AH&ES around here. We planted 50 oleanders along our fence line on one side and partially, across the back. Pretty red and white flowers. Then, we planted two 15 gal. ,10' high, ash trees in back of Phyl's rock and flower gardens. Unfortunately, a micro burst broke one off about 2' above the ground. Nursery says to leave it and, it'll continue to grow. It might be bushy but, it'll live, they say. Fingers crossed. The trees we planted in front, last year, are doing great. 
I've been prepping a bunch of rough sawn walnut for three side tables for our three grand kids. They're called Limbert Tables from Wood mag. plans. Supposed to be white oak but don't have any. Also, Supposed to have 6/4 tops. None of my walnut is 6/4. And at $19 a BF, I ain't gonna have any. So, I do have some 6/4 mesquite cross cut rounds that are just right. A little weird, I guess but, the recipients all know that gramps is a little weird, anyway.
Phyl's bro. In IL, has a lightly used DeWalt scroll saw he's gifting me. So, in a couple weeks, we head east to pick it up.
It's already hit 100+ out here in the desert. By the time we get home in June, it's gonna be BRUTAL!. 4 am starts shop time. With no AC in the shop, usually 2 pm is quitting time.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

PIP…#1









PIP #2









PIP #3









PIP #4 









1 coat of Amber Shellac….needs rubbed out, and a second coat applied…


----------



## ssnvet

New toy at work. Four head Baker resaw band saw. It will break down a 4×4 cant into four 4/4 boards in one pass, or eight 1/2" boards in two passes using the return conveyor. This is an upgrade from our two head Baker. Manufactured in MO just up the road a piece from Mr. Bill. Baker's are built like a Sherman tank… and given the abuse our crew throws at them, they need to be.

Paid a ~$4K upcharge to equip all four heads with digital readouts (DROs) so the operator can stand at the feed end and set all four blade heights quickly.










Had to drop $15K to run a new 480v 3ph 100amp feed some 150' to supply the four 20 HP bandsaw motors and hydraulic pump motor. And $4K in Quick Duct to tap into our 28" dia. DC trunk line to run a 12" branch over to the saw to pick up the four dust ports.

This should turbo charge our cutting operation and hopefully help those guys dig out of a 12 week back log of work.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dang, Matt. That is impressive! Is it a bandsaw or circular saw for the cutter? Looks like bandsaw from here.


----------



## ssnvet

> Dang, Matt. That is impressive! Is it a bandsaw or circular saw for the cutter? Looks like bandsaw from here.
> - Don Broussard


It's a series of four horizontal resaw band saw heads mounted over a conveyor feed. One pass down the line makes four consecutive resaw cuts.

I'm calling it the Ginsu :^)


----------



## CFrye

That is a 'Cool Tool' Matt!
I'm working on a Gene-style critter catcher(wire and pvc). Hope to never have to use it in any capacity! The hardest part so far has been the wooden handle. Having trouble changing the angle on both the tailed mitre saw and the Stanley 150 mitre box. I ended up using the Stanley 116 I rehabbed. The 150 has been shot with penetrating oil. The power saw? I used it for an angled cut not too long ago. In fact, I believe it was this same dowel that I cut on the power mitre saw, hense, trying to match the angle. 
I'll get the manual out and troubleshoot it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A 12 week backlong, yikes!! That sounds prime for outsourcing.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt find…$5..









No.3 Saw Vise..


----------



## bandit571

"Watson….Wake up! The game is afoot!"

0730 start time…..


----------



## CFrye

Got both mitre saws/boxes up and running and the pressure washer. I'm going to practice staining/sealing on the ramp to the She Shed then move on to the porch. Hope it goes well!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to you, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Thanks, Don.

Not much going on, today…..Like it that way.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Thanks, Candy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday


----------



## bandit571

Thanks!

Tis a Monday, I'll leave it at that….too nice outside…but..way too many idiots who think they know HOW to drive…

No…you can not drive 75 mph in a construction zone..

No..you can't pass me on a double yellow line…just because to 2 ahead of me are doing the speed limit…

No..you can't pass me AND the STOPPED school bus.

Flashing light says "School Zone! Speed limit 20mph" NOT 55 on a city street. ( 35mph zone, anyway..)

There are some real "Award Winners" out, today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. I've been absent for a while. It seems you all are trucking along. 
I've been busy with work, kids soccer, working on my flatbed truck and building a table. It's an extension table made from maple out of my kiln. I made the slides from heavy duty drawer slides.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good!

Monday, shop was closed…sometimes it is safer, that way..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya! And the remains of the day to meself..

Now that Monday is over with, I MIGHT be able to open the shop, today?

Pills taken, time for a bit of Coffee Cake….57 bright and sunny degrees outside the windows.


----------



## bandit571

Table is now done…IF I can just get upstairs and out to the Gazebo…









Will post as a Project in a little bit…









Stay tuned…


----------



## Gene01

Very nice, Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….PayDay…guess I'd better get moving, and pay a few bills….right after Pills for Breakfast…

Be back later…..


----------



## CFrye

Why is it that the easiest and simplest upgrades are the ones most procrastinated?
11 years of going in and out the shop door and taking the spiderweb in the face (and doing the subsequent spastic dance) ends today!


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - That dance is called an "arachnoleptic fit".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy - go out after dark (about 10pm) when it's on the web and give it a Raid nightcap…


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hey all! Happy belated B-day Bandit! Hope it was spectactular even with the hot weather!

Things are busy at this end as well. Got the concrete poured for the new SheShop™ last week. The guys did a great job, and even came and backfilled with topsoil last night. I told him not to throw grasseed on it as I wanted to mulch and plant hostas or some evergreen thing around it but uhm I think I may regret it as I do need grass in some areas.










Ordered the garage/shop kit from Menards last Sat. for delivery on 6/10. So far everything is coming. Will see if it stays that way. Better go put the rest of my tuna sammich in the fridge and get back to work!


----------



## bandit571

Pad looks good…

Usually wait 2 weeks for the slab to cure enough to build on…or drive on…

I MIGHT try the lawn mower after a while, no yard Sales to go to, today. West Liberty seems to be having their village wide sales this weekend.

Table is sitting out in the Gazebo. Wondering IF I should do a bit of resaw work..









Might have enough there, for a box or 2?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it IS a FRIDAY, is it not?


----------



## bandit571

Big bad Thunderstorm came through a little bit ago…..Dungeon Creek has risen!

Anyone get washed away?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, how big will this one be? Bigger than last one?
I finished the extension table I've been working on. I finished it with lacquer. I'm not a huge fan of the lacquer.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…gulley-washer last night..BIG light show…Dungeon creek was happening

Pills taken, 2nd Breakfast was 2 sausage patties on a toasty English Muffin, with a slice of cheese in the middle….

Road trip in a little bit….then see about cutting the hay field that is my yard…


----------



## diverlloyd

Ribs are in the smoker. I should be out cleaning the shop but I feel lazy today.


----------



## Gene01

Grilled scallops for supper, last night. Mighty good.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip on a Monday…..have a wedding to go to.

Morning to ya….Monday? Leave it at that…..

47chilly degrees outside, partly cloudy


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…56 mostly sunny degrees outside. Boss has a Road Trip to do…she does NOT drive…guess who the driver is…...at least she is buying LUNCH.

The wedding made for a LONG day….but, was catered by Olive Garden….

Maybe tomorrow, I can get back to the shop?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Honey-do jobs can be DANGEROUS…









You have been warned…

Also, last of the Rust Bunnies have been cleared out..









3 bits and a chisel..done did…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bunch of Lurkers

Pills taken for 1st Breakfast, 2nd breakfast was 2 sausage patties in an English Muffin

70 cloudy, breezy degrees, chance of rain all day?


----------



## bandit571

Was NOT a good day to operate ANY power tools, yesterday….Overheated the hammerhead drill, driving 3" long screws….And the other cordless hammer drill simply said…"NO F'ING WAY"

Wire wheels were more interested in the skin on me fingers, than on the rust I was trying to remove….OR..the item would try to get jammed up….

Not sure where that cut on the back of my hand came from, either.

There is spot in front of the Upstairs Tool Chest that is more or less a catch-all for larger items….2 tubs are sitting on the floor, FULL. 









Red line is about all the room I'd have..
Thinking about a small Tool Chest….like a Hobbit Blanket Chest….and use some of that Maple?

6 board? Frame & Panel? Hmmm….been almost 2 yrs since the last "Blanket/ Hope chest" project…might see IF I learned anything since then?


----------



## ssnvet

> A 12 week backlong, yikes!! That sounds prime for outsourcing.
> - bigblockyeti


We try… but many of our competitors are in as bad or worse shape. And those that have the capacity charge so much that our customers won't accept the price increase. We'll do it anyways, if it takes care of the customer and we can just break even. But we can't lose money on the orders and stay in business long.

The only wood packaging manufacturer's that can fully staff their factories are in the greater Boston area, where they have access to the immigrant population. That's not us.


----------



## bandit571

Hey! It IS a F R I D A Y!!!!!

Morning to ya!

How many know that this was known as Decoration Day Weekend?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> A 12 week backlong, yikes!! That sounds prime for outsourcing.
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> We try… but many of our competitors are in as bad or worse shape. And those that have the capacity charge so much that our customers won t accept the price increase. We ll do it anyways, if it takes care of the customer and we can just break even. But we can t lose money on the orders and stay in business long.
> 
> The only wood packaging manufacturer s that can fully staff their factories are in the greater Boston area, where they have access to the immigrant population. That s not us.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sounds like the area is prime for a lights off, automated factory with a couple programmers and a couple maintenance techs looking after the robots doing all the work that expensive, unskilled labor doesn't want to do.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….have a great weekend….


----------



## bandit571

1 hour in the shop?









Shavings easy to explain….sawdust?









Maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….enjoy your Holiday….even IF it is a Monday.

Shop is closed for today…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Noodles for Breakfast?









Just to mill one groove?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, bunch of Lurkers….


----------



## HerbC

Hey!!! I resemble that remark…

Morning to you Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Herb…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Morning to ya, bunch of Lurkers….
> 
> - bandit571


I may be lurkin', but I've also been workin'.

New Kitchen Banquette

























Wife is going to be responsible for upholstery and foam for the back, then I'll build the hinged lid, finish trim, and paint.


----------



## bandit571

Been working, too…









and..









hand tool work, at that..









Until it gets too hot in the shop….or, legs get too sore….each groove take 25-30 passes to get to 1/4" depth….


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms rolled through here, a couple of times…dropped the temps down to 67 sticky,STINKY degrees….

Laundry detail this evening…tablesaw in use, too…Scrap bin has been hauled up out of the shop…can't burn it, too much rain, right now…will see about tomorrow night?

Setting up a Stanley No. 45 to mill a CENTERED tongue on the edge of a board,, ROYAL PITA….missed "Center" by a 1/16".....have corrected things…the other 3 SHOULD be centered, now.

Waiting on the dryer to get done…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken…will see about Brunch after bit

Last 4 grooves, of the 1/4"x 1/4" size, are done..









Have set up a way to mill a BUNCH of tenons…









Once I got the size right…these are "Haunched Tenons" and they are also to fill in the grooves as well as a mortise..









As for that Tongue Cutter..









I even sharpened the cutter, beforehand. Was an issue with where the fence was going…missed it by less than a 1/16"....closer to 1/32"...









Cutter was leaving a thin ridge down the right edge….Fence is now set up correctly….need 3 more tongues milled, then switch over to the 3/16" wide cutter, to mill the groove these will sit in…..to make a glue joint for the corners of the chest….Groove goes into the face of the front or rear stiles…then the tongues on the narrower end stiles get glued in…..from either the front or side, the corner is still 3" wide…..will look like a 3" x 3" was used.

Now, IF I can go hide out IN the shop, today…..stay tuned…


----------



## bandit571

BTW, Lurkers…DeGraff and Quincy, Ohio area is having their village wide yard sales this weekend…

Sleeping in is NOT an option.

Hmmmm…before the toes cramped up…









May have to get the Blog caught up….


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds fun, Bandit!

Work needs to stop swallowing me whole. Ugh!

@Bill yes! last shop was 12×16, new shop is 24×24. Need to run the zoning permit down to the engineers office. I forgot it when I dropped the paperwork off last Fri - it was still sitting in the copy/scanner/printer from uploading it as a PDF.

Building kit should be delivered next Friday. It seems my mom has arranged the family into some kind of barn raising for 6/11 I don't think dad believes we'll do more than get the materials sorted and a wall or two up. So far there's a 40% chance of storms so all bets are off. Bandit, if you and the missus would like to come see the shennanigans, you are welcome! Sloppy Joes for lunch and burgers for dinner. You are all welcome at any time, obviously but I know it's a far piece for most 

otherwise - just trying to keep my head above water! Can't wait for SheShop2022!


----------



## bandit571

Box from today's Rust Hunt…









Already have the screwdriver cleaned up, and oiled…ready for work. 









Millers Falls No. 67


----------



## bandit571

Corner posts now have their feet..done..









1/2 hour of shop time (2230 hrs to 2300 hrs) even got 4 tenons done..









The easier ones, no haunch….these are the dividers…..will try to do the rails (Haunched) tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

Have to sit up late, tonight…and keep an eye on the Firepit…









2nd half of the scrap barrel is getting burned…

Gives me a week to get a supply of Carpentry toys, er, tools rounded up….to bring along…been a few years, hope I haven't forgotten too much…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya!

And, the remains of the day to meself….

may try to get out of the house, today….there be more Rusty & Krusty to find….


----------



## bandit571

Swept up the shop, last night..









and..









Hauled the mess off to the fire pit…









and had a fire…









Then, had to sweep up, again..









As I had to run the tablesaw for a few tasks…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bunch of Lurkers

Cotto Salami, and Provolone Cheese on an English Muffin…..and 4 pills…Breakfast.

Seems to have cooled off today….might try to get the mower running….before the yard turns into a Hay Field….

$0.75 Yesterday…at the second day of Yard Sales…









Just can't seem to walk past a good Disston D-8 ( fifty cents?) nor a few ( very few) brace bits (Quarter for the pair)









First mistake was to pick that saw up….the older style handles were made for a worker's hand….and it is hard to set one of these back down.

Used the rusty brace and an equally rusty bit, to drill drainage holes in a wooden planter box, yesterday…









Yes, THAT one.


----------



## bandit571

One other item from yesterday….cost me $5 (ouch)









Little wooden Windsor Rocker…..









Boss is now on the look out for a seat cushion….and..yes she has already been rocking in it


----------



## bandit571

Yard is mowed…found the problem from the last episode ( and why it was soooooo hard to push) I raised the deck UP and inch…to the next to last height notch….MUCH easier to shove. Mower started on the FIRST pull.

Now, I am a sweaty mess..no beer in the house…and still have to weed-eater where the mower could not get to…

75 mostly sunny degrees outside….hat to wear a hat, of course…

I'll have to go out and check…that Rocker still has it's paper label under the seat….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Played the lawncare game myself on Saturday Bandit. Mowed and weed whipped a little over a half an acre and my property isn't flat. Wife and I visited the fabric store, $200 in foam and fabric for the banquette.

I've got come Kentucky Coffee Bean to use for the seat, just need to get started getting it milled and planed to thickness. That should occupy my evenings for a bit. The Porter Cable planer is a screamer, but it does the job. Just have to take my time with the passes. It's not a happy camper with heavy cuts.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…leave it at that.

Will need a couple more Maple planks to make the lid for that Chest…









4 mortises are done….only 16 more to do…

71 partly cloudy degrees outside right now…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..keeping the lights on for you bunch of Lurkers….Randy would be proud of ya.

Will be a good day to go and hide out in the shop..









"we have work to do…"


----------



## DonBroussard

I have a business trip in San Antonio next week, so we are taking a few personal days ahead of the conference. We loaded up the Airstream and dragged it to a campground, where we will stay with my two nonagenarians (Mom and stepfather) for a few days. FYI, it was over 100F today and it was still 99F at 7:30PM. I went for a walk in that 99* weather, and I could feel the stickiness on the asphalt. Gonna be a hot few days . . .


----------



## bandit571

I took the entire day off, today….might try to get something done on Friday? did almost too much,on Wednesday..









4 panels beveled and fitted…need to do the 2 end panels…









As they need a rebate run all the way around on the inside of the panel….so they too can fit into their frames..









Glue up is looking like a good day…of cussing…

Evening to ya, Don B.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Wondering IF the Barn Raising is still on for this weekend? Forecast right now is for rain…Grrrrrr.

Boss wants to know if she can come along?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, on this fine FRIDAY morning.

58 bright and sunny degrees outside the windows….

Haven't heard what is on the Boss' agenda for today…yet.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday all…










Only more weeks until summer season starts :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Now that the garage is 95% done, I'm getting the ball rolling for the next big project. I'm connecting the house to the detached garage with a screen porch.

And just because I think I still have one more timber frame inside me that's waiting to come out….










The logs I saved from clearing for the garage (spring of 2020) need to get milled into beams soon, or I'll loose them to rot and beetles, and my own saw mill build had to be put on hold, so I borrowed the tandem axel equipment trailer from work to haul logs to an acquaintance with a Wood Mizer.

First I needed to upgrade the trailer hitch and install my old electric brake actuator…









When picking up the trailer, I back hauled two 16' steel beams that were scrapped at our new factory construction site which I hope to use for saw mill rails later.









Loaded and hauled two loads of logs…

















Tomorrow I go to tend mill as the normal helper is sick. Should come home with a load of 8×10x16, 8×8x10 and 6×8x14 …. mostly Red Oak, with two Beach logs and a single long Pine log.


----------



## bandit571

2 hour time limit, today…0930 to 1130hrs….one repair and glue-up..done…









Rebates milled and planed, and fitted on the 2 end panels…with dry fits..









Dry fit #1 and…









Dry fit #2….clamps preset for #1..









Thinking I might notch that tongue to allow the clamp pads somewhere to sit…

Waiting on the glue to dry on the first glue-up….I need those pipe clamps to glue up the other side assembly..

Takes a few planes?









Maybe….


----------



## bandit571

Barn Raising? BEKA?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, look like you'll get some good lumber from those logs.

I've got a load of cherry logs on my trailer that need to be milled, stacked and stickered this week so 8 can go get another load from mom & dad's before they close on their house.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..65 sunny degrees, outside…


----------



## bandit571

How is the She-Shed progressing? Beka?


----------



## bandit571

2 more glue-ups..









1 Dry Fit..









1 hour IN the shop, this morning…

"whut's fer Lunch?"


----------



## ssnvet

Cherry….. nice

The fruit of today's labors.


























I need 8×10x15 for my principle rafters (60 psf snow load), I can live with the waney edges.

Now to unload and stick stack in the storage tent to air dry for a year.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself..

Beka: any photos from yesterday? Did the Lumber arrive Friday?


----------



## bandit571

Might try after Lunch for a glue up? have to de-clamp a couple things, clean them up….then figure out how glue and clamp, and square things up…Film at 2300 hrs….I hope…


----------



## rhybeka

Looks good Matt!

Sorry for the delay, we've had a second week of internet issues that I think - finally - just got fixed. Spectrum techs just left for the second time.

We got two walls raised yesterday. We also got plastic/tarps on everything else since the weather is supposed to get icky. Also - haven't had the inspectors around for the building permit yet. I poured my concrete slab early due to possible shortages (which is happening now I'm told) and that's one or two of the main inspections. I told my family when my building delivery was and they wanted to come help - I was hoping the permit process would be a lot farther along than it is. Got all the electrical chase holes drilled in the studs, and the two walls assembled. Here's hoping for an understanding inspector.


















Need to put in a few more concrete anchors. Got a good neck burn even with two rounds of sunscreen. oy. Pizza sounds good for dinner!

I could really use a tablet stand at an angle for writing for work. I think I may even have a hickory? board I could use for it but it would need cut and flattened. So itching to do some woodwork. Hm. I may even know where my hand saw till ended up.


----------



## bandit571

And…we have a glue up..









Letting this sit a day…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday..leave it at that..

Pills taken, Breakfast #1, 2 sausage patties, slice of Colby-Jack cheese in an English Muffin, Breakfast #2…

Shop is closed for today, that.."Monday Thing"

A STICKY 73 degrees outside…clear and sunny out….supposed to hit the 90s, this week…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that sounds tasty. I need to find breakfast. Got the holes drilled for my 2×4 bar supports in the basement. Trying to make sure my router satellite works before trucking all this stuff to the basement.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…wild night, last night. T-Storms, 85mph winds…lots of noise and a big light show….Miss Bandit was NOT amused, despite the Calming Pill. Dungeon Creek was wandering across the shop floor…

Pills taken, Toasted English Muffin with 2 sausage patties, and a slice of Provolone cheese….1st and 2nd Breakfasts…

Boss has errands to run…might be late this afternoon before any shoptime? Waiting on a floor to dry up…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I would have taken that over the 95 degrees we had at 8:00 PM Bandit. It's triple digit heat index numbers here now. 88 dungrees frankenstein at 11 AM, feels like 96. I'd like to return our free sample of summer now. It's not what I wanted.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…it is Pay Day for me…means a day of shopping.

Both Breakfast have been done..

Car payment has been made

Car Insurance has been paid…

Looking at highs for today in the mid 90s…..yuck

Still a lot of trees down, still a few without power in the County…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, looks like everything is finally falling into place, hopefully the rest goes smoothly and all inspections pass with flying colors.

It's been hot here and I still need to mill the cherry before the end of the week or it'll be nearly a month before I can touch it again. Headed to 95° this afternoon and better than a 50% chance of rain, which we're in dire need of, means come heck or high water, it's got to get done tomorrow. That will leave me Friday to haul, stack and sticker everything. 96° and 85+% humidity should make for a lot of fun!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Beka… great progress. Looks nice and big.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! 80 clear & sunny, breezy degrees outside….already too hot.

Clamps to remove, later, today..


















New saw blade to install..









In the tablesaw…..3yr old DeWalt is getting a bit dull.
Plywood panel to cut to size, and install for the bottom of this chest…glue joints to clean up….

Pills have been taken….2 sausage patties, slice of Provolone cheese between them…sitting in a Toasted English Muffin….

haven't heard if Beka had any trouble from that bad storm we had around here…...


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTY


----------



## bandit571

And here I thought he'd merely crawled out from under a rock…..or, was he just hatched?

Does the local Fire Department know he'll be lighting THAT many candles? Maybe have someone else light them for him…..Marty-Que II?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, the cherry milling that *had * to happen today didn't. Heat index of ~110° nixed that idea and it started raining at 2:50 just a little at first then developed into a full blown gully washer, we'll have more until around 6pm if weather.com is accurate. Hopefully I'll be able to make a few hours available in 2 weeks to get it knocked out. Part of me wants to pay my boys for the hard work they'll be doing (like it or not) and part of me remembers they eat like locusts, are constantly outgrowing expensive shoes and don't really have a lot of other obligations other than clearing the table and making their beds.


----------



## bandit571

Old saw blade replaced..









Yep, it was time…

Ends of the chest have been cleaned up, glue joints leveled…









Glue joints in the corner posts. Plywood panel has been sawn to size, and test fitted…









Bead of glue on all those cleats..panel laid down into the glue…









And a few screws to moosh it down into the glue…..floor is still a bit damp, so…









Back onto the tablesaw, for now…..thinking this just might be the front?

4 planks hauled to the shop, waiting on the clothes dryer…


----------



## bandit571

Dryer is done….one of the 4 planks has way too much wane…..have other uses for it. Will try Friday to cross cut 3 planks for length with a D-8 handsaw….or a D-100….we'll see.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bunch of Lurkers…

57 clear and SUNNY degrees outside the windows…..looking like a nice day out there…

Trophies, from yesterday..









A File, a 1/2 round Course Rasp…and something called Montana Brand…









Menard's sells similar ones…$19.95+tax…I paid $10…..total for the 2 sales? $10. 58









Has a bit holder…but the "bit" has both a pilot drill ( one end, flip it around) and a driver bit….both held in place with allen set screws. Norm Abram like to use this type of set-up in the New Yankee Workshop. I used to have one, when they first came out…until I wore the things out…

Have not been informed of today's schedule…yet..might try to get 3 planks edge jointed and glued up…









And, see about aligning that grain a bit better…we'll see..or..just go back out for more Rust Hunting?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit,I have a highly flammable cake…


----------



## bandit571

Careful lighting any candles…

Morning to ya, bunch of Lurkers…busy half hour in the shop this morning..according to the shop's floor..









Rest of the 6 edges have been jointed..









Then some glue, cauls and clamps showed up..









There goes the Neighborhood….let this sit a day or 2…

Might try to mow the yard, later, today…..MIGHT..we'll see….


----------



## bandit571

Well, despite there being no beer in the house…yards have been mowed….may do the weedwhacker thingy tomorrow…...

Need to run the tablesaw for a bit…once I find a place to sit this thing…









Thinking this will be the Front of the chest?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, bunch of Lurkers…..Monday? Ummmm, leave it at that…

Mowed the yard, yesterday..means it will rain, today….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Wake up, ya burning daylight!

May go to the shop, later today….will be way too hot outside for me….mid 90s…

First day of Summer is here….


----------



## bandit571

2 hrs IN the shop, today…back is sore, right between the shoulder blades….









Collar to house that panel has been dovetailed, grooved and dry fitted to the case…









Was a busy afternoon….









Lots of "Krunchies"....


----------



## rhybeka

Hey Bandit!

Thankfully no storm issues here, but issues of another kind. Dept. of Health approved their piece of my building plan but made approval of my permit contingent on us getting a soil sample for our leach field. As we found out from the county, our leach field is supposedly almost 60 years old. Life span of them is generally no greater than 40. We are trying to find a company to do the testing, but planning on having to pay to replace the leach field. We weren't exactly looking to try to find $20k somewhere, so stay tuned!

Anybody got any ideas on installing 24' roof trusses alone?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…trying to keep the lights running on this thread…..pills taken.

going to be another steamy day, outside….


----------



## controlfreak

Chest is looking great Bandit!


----------



## rad457

*Anybody got any ideas on installing 24' roof trusses alone?*

Well mine were 28' an ended up hiring 2 guys to install them! Took the 3 of us for the trusses but it was nice to watch them get it all sheeted in!
Engineered trusses really don't like to be bent in half!


----------



## bandit571

Been a LONG time since I worked with trusses….

Each truss two people carry in, they will NEED someone on top of the walls to set them in place….someone will need a LONG 2×4 (a notch /birdsmouth on one end) to rotate each truss to vertical….then, someone will need to add a length of 2×4, to the top of the truss, to keep it vertical…as even the slightest breeze will turn trusses into Dominoes..

Gable end truss: will need a 2×6 (doubled preferred, with a 2×4 braced to a stake, to plumb ) Strongback. Gable truss then gets attached to the strong back. Then the rest of the regular trusses can go up…..and, will be nice the have a second strongback for the other gable truss.

Balance issues for me….tain't safe around ladders, let alone standing on top of the wall. You will also need to "pull" from one gable end, to lay out where each truss will "land"...pull down both walls from the same gable end.

If you are using 24" centers for the trusses….that measurement is from the CENTER of each truss, NOT 24" between each truss…

The 2×4 to tie the trusses upright…should be about half way to the peak….and you pull the same measurements..so that the trusses will be plumb….

Maybe have a crew of Union County Amish show up to do the roof?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…79 SUNNY degrees here…

Last time I swung any trusses..2003…..40' and we used a crane…

Can't walk, right now…SIR Uncle Charles decided I had worked long enough in the shop, this morning….almost did not make it back upstairs….









hour and 15 minutes of nothing but planes…..toes cramped up, then the baseball lump on the back of the right leg…then the fingers, then the ribs…..









I'll get the last bevel done..tomorrow…rebates are all done..









3 out of 4 bevels done and fitted…


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the truss info 

I've called/emailed at least five places and nobody has called/emailed me back. I'm assuming they are all either too big for my job, or too busy for my job. If I could find the Amish around here and communicate with them, I would hire them. I didn't want to do the job myself in the first place but I don't know what my contingency plan is if I can't find anybody besides finding my healthiest friends/family members and getting it done.

first inspection on the 'footings' is this morning. think good thoughts/pray for me between 9-11 EST. I've heard our county inspectors are nice but believe they are the 'gold standard' and hold everyone to that - which we aren't if somehow there's not been a leach field inspection in 60 years.  I digress…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

Beka: The biggest thing messing up Union County….is Honda…

Still cramping a bit, this morning…..waiting to see what the Boss has on HER schedule….

Street has been ground….waiting on the blacktop…we can drive on it, just can't park out front….

Panel is set up for the last of the 4 bevels…









Router bit set up to go around the inside edge on top of the collar..









And, I even ran this around, last night…









AFTER I had to sharpen it….just redo the burr, is all…

Beka: Stevenson Construction, up in Rushylvania, OH…..Give them a call, and see what they say…Most of the Amish are North of you, in Hardin County…..and northern Logan County….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….too bleeding early for me. Anybody else awake here?

76 SUNNY degrees outside…

Might get that lid out of the clamps, later today…









Get it fitted to the chest, and hinged..









We'll see..


----------



## bandit571

Anybody ta Home?

Lid is installed…









Steak Carne Asada for Lunch, today….and, I am STILL too full…..Called the #12 combination plate at Taco Villa here in town…Burp….

One little just enough to raise the dust shower came through, today….just enough to make things even stickier..78 cloudy degrees outside…

"And we'll keep the lights on for ya.."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. I had a good week long vacation fishing in Canada with my boys and a friend and his son. We caught lots of nice fish.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…Fish Fry @ Bill's place!

Morning to ya….Monday? Uuuuummmm….they be laying down a layer of FRESH, SMELLY Asphalt on the street out in front of my house…..3 block stretch of North Elm Street….we are kind of stuck here until they are done…

Laundry Detail, this morning…chest now has it's latches installed….and a verdict on the stain/shellac sample is in…

Getting the photos process at the moment…..stain sample is a NO-GO at this Station….poured the "new" can of stain into the quart can of Witch's Brew…waiting to hear on that sample result…


----------



## bandit571

Witch's Brew sample…









Work Zone, this morning…









Excuse the mess..









Centered on a panel…









Unlatched?









And..Latched up tight..









Tool Kit?









Waiting on the Washer to get done…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…53 mostly sunny degrees outside the windows….looking like it might just be a nice day….

Right now? Way too earl-eye in the marnin for me…


----------



## bandit571

0800: shoptime begins…
Router bit changed over to a round-over bit..









Chest was then flipped around a few times…









And all the hard 90 degree edges were rounded over, followed by a sander…









Over the entire End/front/back/lid….wound up with the chest back on the top of the tablesaw…with the 1st coat of Witch's Brew Stain applied..









No..I have NOT stained the inside, yet….and may not anyway….takes too long to get the smell out….anyway..

The spalted areas were more like a sponge..brush-load of stain goes by, "SLURP!" What stain? will let this dry a while…and try again, with a 2nd coat as needed….trying to get to where I can apply a coat of Varnish…tomorrow

We'll see…..

"And, we'll keep the light on for ya…"


----------



## ssnvet

> Anybody got any ideas on installing 24 roof trusses alone?
> - rhybeka


If they're normal Fink trusses (think 'W' webbing) with 4:12 pitch (or less) and 2×4 cords and webs, they should only weigh ~60 to 75# each. This can be done solo, but I wouldn't recommend it, as you'll have to build a dead man and other props, etc… and getting hurt isn't worth any amount of money saved. If you absolutely have to do it solo, here's a YouTube video of a guy doing so.

These trusses can be safely done with two people and some staging. Here's a pretty good video

But setting the trusses does not a roof make. You've got to sheath that thing… and lugging full sheets of plywood up there solo is not a good idea. Please think twice about doing this. If you must do it solo, I'd recommend halving the weight of the plywood by ripping them to 2' wide and then staggering the seams. You compromise the strength, but what's a broken hip worth to ya?

The housing bubble is starting to deflate, but contractors are still making hay in the sun, and don't need little jobs to fill their schedules and keep their crews busy. So sadly, you may be on your own. But that doesn't mean you can't recruit friends and family. Rent staging planks and scaffolding if you can, as they make all of these type jobs a lot safer.

Good luck


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya…Irish Black Tea with Ryan's as a Creamer….

Shopping trip to Lowes: 2 cheap brushes, 3 "cup" handles….~ $18 counting the 10% discount. have thinned the 2pound cut of Shellac down to a 1 pound cut….should be enough left in the can for 2-3 coats, now.

Looking like MAYBE a 1400 hrs start up, for today? We'll see..

There IS one further Tip on setting trusses: Have the gable end secured to the strongback, so it won't move….next truss will then get stood up, and lean against the gable truss…( they make galv. clips to nail the trusses to the top plate, have them preset) Then you can add a 2×4 on top of the top cord….marked for the 24" on centers….pull the truss back into place, and nail off…..BTW an 8' 2×4 works quite well…should get 4 trusses, counting the gable truss…

Final truss would be the other gable truss…stood up from the outside, leaned against the rest. Then add the strongback to that gable end…and nail off to the 2×4s…...Then you can figure out how to get the sheathing on to the roof…...1st row is easy, from a scaffold…..next run? Rope and a pair of visegrips….(Tip#2) Add a 2x as a foot stop, nailed to a couple trusses….do NOT trust nailing to the sheathing….Precut the next run…[email protected]' instead of the full 8' length….The 2' cut-off goes to start the 3rd run….


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all for the info! Got all the septic and inspections done so I'm clear to move forward. Working at getting the rest of the anchors set in the bottom plates and everything back under cover that needs to be since we are due for rain tomorrow or Friday.

I /think/ I can find a roofer (they seem to be slightly more flexible than framers) but nothing is certain. My help has already stated they would not do roofing. I may be able to get help with trusses though. I'm going to worry about getting the other two walls up first. I have folks underestimating my bullheadedness and strength and it's not sitting well in my head. I'm taking the weekend off due to rain and needing to visit my parents to port their phones to the new network. Hopefully it will give me time to devise a plan of attack for Mon-Fri so i know what kind of help i will need. Right now, I've got two anchors that apparently didn't get holes drilled deep enough so I need to see if I can work them back up. I'd post a pic but it's not changed much since last pic


----------



## bandit571

Late start today….oh well, compost happens….

Handles decided to try and fight….they went on anyway, despite all the protests….inside of the lid has a coat of Witch's Brew…..And all the outside has coat #2 of the thinned down Amber Shellac….film when I remember to take the camera along to the shop…..


----------



## bandit571

Well…what do you know…..not only did I hit the "4000" mark over on the Woodshed…I also seemed to have hit on this one…hmmm…


----------



## bandit571

Time for a PIP?
Front view…









And..with that lid opened…









A look at the end, since it has a second coat of shellac…









And a handle…Hinge side is rather boring…









Lid still needs a good rub down…









Almost done…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…errands to run, pills taken….may just go ahead and post that chest as a Project…

78 sunny degrees outside..heading for the 80s again…


----------



## ssnvet

Todays fun is testing a new hot wire EPS foam (a.k.a. beer cooler foam) cutting machine were building.

500 deg. on the wire and it slices like butter.

On the home front, I'm installing a two zone mini-split AC/heat pump.

Give me BTUs or give me death :^p


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt,

What are you using to regulate the temperature on the wire and what material is the wire constructed from? I've wanted to build a hot wire for some other hobbies and haven't really looked into doing so. You've got my interest piqued.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit where's the chest going to live now that it's done? Looks great!

@Matt workshop will have one of those in a few months…hopefully 

Looking forward to the weekend/week off to get some walls up! Looking at scaffolding rental as well for next weekend just in case… I traded Beast 2.0 in for a Honda CR-V (known as beep-beep) one week ago today, and my first time regretting it….


----------



## CFrye

Beka I'm guessing you are NOT at the gas station. Are you at the Borg regretting the CR-V?


----------



## bandit571

Chest is to clean up this area in the dinning room….









Figured the chest will look a bit better than a bunch of junky looking boxes…

Son works at AGC…and used to make the windows for those CR-Vs…and hated them…

Morning to ya! This IS a Friday, is it not. EVERY computer in the Honda plants around here have a screen saver, counting down to the second of when the July 4th Shutdown (2 week) will begin…TONIGHT!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday and ….. Happy 4th of July weekend.

Freedom is where it's at… Just ask Snoopy!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! All them Thunderstorms last night? They either went south of here, or to the North…not a single drop of rain. Neighbor was shooting off some fireworks, Miss Bandit was NOT amused…

Hobbit Tool Chest: Delivered to the cleaned up spot on the floor..









Filled up…









Lid closed and latched…









To keep Frodo from digging around..

Breakfast (both of them) has been eaten….77 SUNNY, STICKY degrees outside…

Enjoy the Holiday Weekend….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Both Breakfasts are done. 81 bright and sunny degrees outside the windows.

Neighbor put on a Fireworks Show ( we are both IN town,BTW) last night..Miss Bandit was NOT amused….

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has come up with a plan…..and woke me up with it, this morning…..a Box with a "Barky" sliding lid…...Hmmmm…after that, we'll see…..maybe some sort of Plant Stand….?


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, I can only hope to be half as good and productive as you in retirement.


----------



## bandit571

July Project: 3 planks have been hauled to the shop….









Might keep that barky edge? Plenty of Spalt going on, too…As for #3 plank?









Maybe a lid for a box?

We'll see…have to make out a cut list….before too much gets done…
Stay tuned..

And, we'll keep the light on, for ya…...


----------



## bandit571

Sunday Night Burn…beagle-door and all….









All the downed branches, and all the empty cardboard boxes…..

81 degrees outside…and I am sitting in front of the AC Unit…..

heading to the land of YouTube…and watch a bunch of Liliac videos….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Have a safe and happy Holiday…..in spite of it being a Monday..


----------



## rhybeka

Same to you, Bandit! Unless you feel like a Marysville field trip to tell me how poor my wall framing attempt is?

Appears I somehow ended up with a shorter top plate than bottom plate - I think it's the mending I had to do to make the 23' 11" plates plus the twist I had on the bottom plate. Bottom plate is the same length as the concrete slab so that's 'correct'. it could also be out of square as well, but I need to go YouTube how to square a wall - could be fun since there's only one of me. It's plumb so that's good. I think next course of action will be to locate my sawzall in the garage and charge my larger battery. since we are due to get storms Tues - Fri. I better get a move on!


----------



## bandit571

Any multiples of the 3,4,5 rule will do to check for square….9' along one wall, 12' along the next wall…pull across to see IF 15' is met. Or.. 12' by 16' should result in a 20' diagonal.

Straighten a wall: LONG stringline…3 wood blocks (1x works) tight line between 2 of the blocks( one on each end of the wall) use the 3rd block between the top plate and the stringline…..block SHOULD just touch the line at any point along the line…...Can use a staked 2×4 to push or pull the wall into straight…

Once the wall is straight..add the sheathing. Then, should be able to remove the braces as you go along the wall.

Equinox doesn't have the gas for a round trip, right now….sitting on 1/4 tank….barely.


----------



## bandit571

Computer issues, today…even locked up….had to pull the power cord, wait a minute or so…then let it restart…

About that top plate…they can either be the width of a 2×4 too long, or too short….first wall, too short, next wall, top plate over hangs the first wall….and is nailed to the 1st wall….same the rest of the way around….helps to tie the corners together at the top of the wall…

89 sunny degrees outside, way too hot for this Olde Phart to be outside…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya!

Site seems to be acting a bit wonky, lately…..lots of "Cloud errors"? Takes forever to post, or even view items?

Big storms going on around here…..weather wise.

Pills taken…might spend a day making some sawdust…


----------



## bandit571

Site is working a bit better…LOTS of bad storms rolling through, the last couple of days….

Dungeon Creek?









South Branch..









North branch…..

Rest of the resaws have been done…









Not sure what to do with those 1/8" thick off-cuts..yet

2 boards selected …trimmed..









Planed..









Jointed..









And glued up into a panel for a lid..









And..waiting on a Migraine to leave…..

Seems there is a week-long Monsoon going on around here…..one gas station ( corner of US 68 & 33) lost it's roof, NOT to wind, mind you…just the weight of all that rain water ON the roof…made it collapse…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….bunch of Lurkers…

Might try a bit of woodworking today…maybe after Lunch?

Too many "Rain Days" this week….

And, we'll keep the light on for ya…..at Motel Stumpy


----------



## bandit571

And..Parts is Parts..









Maybe some sort of joinery…tomorrow? Trying to decide on which kind….

Lot of work with a MitreBox this morning..









A little bit with a bandsaw..









And a LOT of work with 2 handplanes…









A Junior Jack and a Jointer..









Was a busy morning, after all….

How is that Shed/Shop doing?


----------



## bandit571

Wake up, bunch of Lurkers….it is F R I D A Y!


----------



## bandit571

This will be my last post to this thread….

Up to Stumpy whether to go ahead and close this out….I was trying to keep it going….I have my own place to keep running….

So long….


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings everyone,

Been up to my elbows in alligators with a two zone 27 KBTU mini-split install. This has turned out to be a much bigger project than I anticipated.


































































I finished wiring up the 220 v circuit and disconnect last night.
Next is to plumb the line set to the second floor air handler.
I'm coming to the conclusion that I'm getting to stinkin' old for all this ladder work.

Just to make life interesting, the rear rim on my tractor rotted through due to a calcium chloride leak in the loaded tire… rim ruptured and broke through at the rust point, puncturing the tube and peeing CaCl all over. Now I need to get a new rim ($305) and can't see putting the 30 y.o. AG tires back on, as they have some dry rot cracking in the side walls. So new tires, tubes and loading with (non-corrosive) ballast…. all for the bargain price of $1,200.

Ouch! No accommodation for this one in the budget. But Mrs. Mainiac observed that I use the tractor all the time and yet have [put very, very little money into it.

Now to figure out how to get a 350 lb. tractor wheel into the back of my truck so I can haul it down to the commercial tire dealer.


----------



## Cricket

Is Stumpy (and everyone else) still active in this thread?


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Cricket. Everyone is still active members who are having a really busy summer. So it's pretty quiet in here.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt,
> 
> What are you using to regulate the temperature on the wire and what material is the wire constructed from? I ve wanted to build a hot wire for some other hobbies and haven t really looked into doing so. You ve got my interest piqued.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Machine build is to replace and upgrade an ancient Rube-Goldberg set up that makes this…









Our trade name is EzeeSnap, and it involves hot wire cutting a grid 3/4 through an EPS pad

We build two "harp" set ups to hold an array of spring tensioned 0.012" dia. Ni-Chrome wires.









We'll have a conveyor move the pre-cut pads down the table into two consecutive cutting stations…









Each harp is powered by a Variac … which is nothing more than a variable voltage transformer. You need to be careful though, as the internal resistance of the Variac is likely (depending on your set up) more than the hot wire…. so you'll get just as much, or more heat generated in the Variac. Ours started smoking at ~35% until we thunk through the wiring to increase the resistance.










If you make a hot wire cutter be very careful as the wires are energized 100% of the time and you need to ensure you have them electrically insulated or you could have a shocking experience.

PS… Though the 20 amp capacity variacs are available on Amazon (China imports) for ~$55, the higher amp. rated ones can get pretty pricey. As an alternative, I've seen older machines set up with AC arc welders used as the power supply.


----------



## CFrye

> Is Stumpy (and everyone else) still active in this thread?
> 
> - Cricket





> Hello Cricket. Everyone is still active members who are having a really busy summer. So it's pretty quiet in here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hiya Cricket! ^^^ What he said.


----------



## controlfreak

We can still fog a mirror Cricket, I think.


----------



## HerbC

I am (and have been for years) guilty of lurking, absorbing all the good stuff the regulars add to the forum without adding much myself… Sorry…

I've been busy down here in Panama City trying to keep cool. We've had temps in the 90s to 100s for several weeks with little or no relief.

Bandit, just want to say I've always enjoyed your contributions to the forum and still stand in awe of how much you manage to accomplish…

To everyone, let's keep busy and I'd like to see this forum continue.

Herb


----------



## bandit571




----------



## HerbC

Like the spalting on the top Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet

Another morning at the saw mill…









All this from the 16' trunk of a good sized beach. Two box heart 8×8x8' for corner posts and a pile of 2-1/2×3-1/2 cants for a future bench top. And a pile of fire wood.


----------



## ssnvet

And the rest of the day working on the mini-split install.

MrCool is Mr. Done.


----------



## bandit571




----------



## DonBroussard

Matt - You've got mad skills in several important area. The install on your split system looks very professional.

Bandit - The lap desk is another fine project from the Dungeon Shop.


----------



## bandit571

The Roxton Pond, QUE. CAN. plane…









and..









And..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Cricket

> Hello Cricket. Everyone is still active members who are having a really busy summer. So it's pretty quiet in here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks!


----------



## bandit571




----------



## HerbC

You can never have too many clamps.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I lurk in two places now with Bandit leading the charge. Here and his woodshop. Just a busy summer. A few projects here and there. A lot of non woodworking related stuff though. Tile, plumbing, appliances, the RV, etc.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…..uuummmmm…


----------



## CFrye

Long overdue project. This was what was holding the mailbox to a concrete block pillar. 









It got replaced with a decking board that was cut into pieces. 


















Probably need to do something to purdy-fy that pillar.


----------



## bandit571

Parge it…..


----------



## CFrye

> Parge it…..
> 
> - bandit571


In the future perhaps (yes, I had to look up the meaning of parge). For now, I'm thinking to cover it with…wood. I have a wooden crate on the other side of the driveway that corrals the trash cans that could use a face lift as well.


----------



## bandit571




----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..


----------



## rhybeka

Nice desk, Bandit! love the spalting!

@Cricket - what Monte said. 

We got the 4th wall of the shop up last weekend - I got a lesson in plumbing walls on Tuesday night before I finish tossing up the sheathing. Nephew may or may not be around to help before the rain starts on Sunday so we'll see. I'm somewhat hoping to be working alone.

@Matt that is not encouraging to hear when I'm going to have one of those to install myself! I was going to attach it to the builidng though so I didn't have to worry about more concrete. I already have to shore up two sides of the building so I don't lose the soil holding up my slab!


----------



## bandit571




----------



## rhybeka

Nice, Bandit! 
Just thought I'd stop in as I'm sitting in the waiting area for therapy. Pondering if I need to grab a heavier duty pry bar to help remove the OSB sheathing - it's slow going with my cats paw and 5lb sledge


----------



## bandit571

I have a 24" long one, come on over and pick it up….


----------



## bandit571




----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Bandit! I may - I wasn't expecting rain today for sure! I think I'm going to venture over to Menard's after lunch and get the mini split on order. that will at least be some progress. They should also be able to get me on the delivery schedule for the garage door. Not sure where I'm going to put it, but I"ll figure it out.


----------



## bandit571

Come on over, I'll be here all day…


----------



## bandit571

67 rainy degrees outside….looking like a good day to go and hide out in the shop…


----------



## bandit571

Am on Laundry Detail, today…...May start cleaning up and putting away a few tools….


----------



## CFrye

This is the vast majority of my woodworking these days. This copse of trees has been neglected over the last 20 years. Used to be able to get a mower with a 42" deck in there. 
This is the east side of it. 









This is the northwest corner.










Hope to get it cleared out this summer. Then work on the fence line :-/


----------



## bandit571

Monday…uuuuuummmmmm…


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - allll day. Sorry Bandit, the weather was ********************e for driving, I stayed put until Julie dragged me to Verizon to 'help' fix her phone. We got the minisplit ordered from Menards so that's something but I ended up running to get the car in a downpour and ended up soaked and cold the rest of the way home.

here's hoping everything dries out quick. I wish we could send some of the water out west!


----------



## Gene01

We'll gladly take it, Becka.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuuummm…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….errands to run…


----------



## bandit571

Trip to Marysville, oh…and back…


----------



## bandit571

Camera has been set up. and working fine…I think..


----------



## ssnvet

The word of the week is HOT…

The cure to the word of the week is Mini-Split. It appears that I completed the installation just in time.


----------



## bandit571




----------



## bandit571

And rehabbed…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…this IS a FRIDAY, correct?


----------



## rhybeka

Yep - all day - and a busy one at that!

Thanks for the tools, Bandit! I'll get them back to you  The crowbar came in handy when I was getting those last pieces of OSB off.

Mom and dad came over yesterday and helped replumb/level the walls. They were already close - but I think the wavyness of the studs individually was not helping the level. Regardless, we got it as close as we could. Dad then started screwing sheathing in place (he doesn't do nail guns) and got about half the first course up before it got too hot. UPS delivered the minisplit - I wasn't expecting it until August. Julie and I went out after work and finished screwing the first course in place. Thankfully on this go around it was mostly full sheets. It won't be on the upper course to stagger the seams. I'll follow it up tonight with a nail gun and fix the one small piece that needs trimmed to fit a wonky stud. No pics as I was too darn sweaty and tired to take one.

As long as we can get the second course up (there will still be ~1 1/2 in strip at the top), a family friend is bringing his skidsteer to help get the trusses set up on Sat - hopefully before it starts raining/storming in the evening. Better get back to my regularly paying job. Later taters!


----------



## bandit571

Cardio Workout this morning…









Needed to get 4 boards…









Flat..


----------



## ssnvet

Everything is breaking…

Daughters car has cracked windshield (inspection due in August) and is 3,000 overdue for oil change.










Van cave me fits chasing what I thought was a parasitic drain on battery (for 2 weeks I needed to jump myself with a boost pack every time I started it). After pulling - terminal and wiring multi-meter in series I pulled every fuse (4 fuse boxes) and checked for current draw, only to ultimately conclude that the battery was bad… $120 later I had a new one f try on Wally World, but dropped one of the battery clamp bars into the bowels of the engine compartment. Gave up looking after 1.5 hours and replaced with a generic one from auto parts.










I've also been dealing with a slow leaking tire for weeks and just yanked a roofing nail out of it and shoved a plug in it tonight. Passed suds test, but I'll let it sit over night to be sure b4 I put it back on.


























Tractor outer rim on rear tire rusted through, thanks to CaCl ballast load. Popped tube and sprayed all over creation. AG tires are >30 years old with cracked side walls, so it's new rims, tubes and 6 ply AG tires. Had to pump 20+ gal of CaCl out of each tire (they were well over 300# each) b4 I could handle them. Going to load the new ones with beat juice, as it's non-corrosive. I don't have the jumbo tire bars or experience to install these big boy tires, so it's off to commercial truck tire dealer. Whole mess is going to run $1,200. Then I have to grind rust off inner wheel disks, get someone good with a stick welder to build up the worst of the rust damage and preserve & paint the inner wheels and put it all back together again. Tractor is up on Jack stands, but I'll try y to use the tractor back-hoe and chains to unload new loaded and mounted tires out of the truck bed in some semblance of a controlled manner.


----------



## ssnvet

But on a positive note, it's blueberry picking time, and Mrs Mainiac made a nice pie. Maine BBs are famously tart. Yum yum yum.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, our blueberries and blackberries are about done. They were wonderful while they were going. Our heat is bad, but I know others are worse. It's simply July.


----------



## CFrye

Wow Matt! Hang in there!
Mmmmm blueberries yum!


----------



## controlfreak

It pie time Matt!


----------



## bandit571

Monday? What, again? Meh…

Calm before the storm?









And after..


----------



## DonBroussard

We took our 1993 30' Excella 1000 Airstream out on our own for the past few days. We went to Paradise Ranch RV Park near Tylertown, MS. We were planning to replace the nearly 6-year old tires next month, but Murphy had other ideas. The tire on the rear axle on the shoulder side blew out. Honestly, if we hadn't heard the noise, we wouldn't have known the tire blew out. Actually, the noise we heard was probably the noise from the tire damaging the trailer. The trailer didn't swerve, vibrate wildly or shimmy at all. We pulled off, changed the tire with the spare, and continued on our way. During our stay, we got a replacement spare. On the way home, the spare we put on after the tire blew out, blew out. Another pull off and a second tire change later and we were back on the road home.

I hope to have 5 new tires mounted, balanced and installed this week.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don, did the tire thing on our 40' Coachman Catalina last year. 1st trip of the year and one of the tires ate it. Pulled over, changed the spare, pulled out to camp. No issues on the way back and then out to deer camp later that month for summer camping. Ended up doing all four at once on my own after ordering 4 new 8008s from tire rack. I went up a load rating too and noticed a HUGE improvement in towing characteristics with the beefier tires.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken..Coffee Cake for 2nd Breakfast.

Need to go out and pick up a couple brushes, today…..









So I can add a finish to a small box….

72 partly cloudy degrees outside…May be a chance for rain, later…


----------



## HamS

Good evening my friends.


----------



## bandit571

Evening HamS…long time no see…


----------



## HamS

Yeah, It's been a bit. been busy with shows and weddings and occasionally shop time.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually think this is my busiest summer ever. I thought life was supposed to slow down when you get older.


----------



## bandit571

Any progress on Beka's shop?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it IS a FRIDAY, is it not…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I actually think this is my busiest summer ever. I thought life was supposed to slow down when you get older.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Work, play or both?


----------



## mojapitt

> I actually think this is my busiest summer ever. I thought life was supposed to slow down when you get older.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Work, play or both?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Pretty much both/everything. Of course we choose to do the things we do. So life is good, just busy.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting today….Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

> I actually think this is my busiest summer ever. I thought life was supposed to slow down when you get older.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Work, play or both?
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Pretty much both/everything. Of course we choose to do the things we do. So life is good, just busy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How is that Garden doing?


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting Trophies from Friday..









Miter clamp for a Radial Arm Saw, by Craftsman










Stanley Defiance #3 sized plane…should have it up and planing by Monday..









Another Craftsman item…uses 3/4" pipe…can clamp up to 24"...and for longer jobs?









3' and 4' bar clamps…spent $4 for the pair..









And….the cranks turn without any issues…Longer one has a T bar profile, and will not bend. No idea who made either of them…$5.25 total for that day…

As for today?









$2 for a SKIL Trim Router? 1/4" bits, 1/3 hp motor….runs, but will need a new cord….no rush, also needs a need base plate..


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice rescues, Bandit.

Baby Charlee is growing up! She turned 8 in April, and she wanted a bunk bed without the bottom bed. I had built two set of bunk beds several years ago, one of which was collecting dust in storage. We took out of storage and she slept over Thursday night and we altered the bed per her wishes. She helped sand the parts and helped put two coats of Pony Pink on it. We delivered and assembled the bed in her room last night. That child was very excited!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the garden is close to overwhelming. Our problem now is too much rain. We can't keep up with weeds and grass. However, many people have worse problems than us.


----------



## bandit571

So…what's fer Lunch on this fine Sunday..the last day of July?

Thinking macaroni salad and a sammich?


----------



## bandit571

Ham, Turkey, Provolone cheese on Wheat…30 seconds in the microwave….bowl of mac-salad…Diet Mountain Dew..


----------



## bandit571

Trim-a-hedge?









Front yard…backside of the hedge..









Other side of that hedge, before I raked all the cuttings off the City Sidewalk, and onto the curb..









City owns this tree, the 2 burls…and all that Poison Sumac growing on it….










Can actually see my own sidewalk….Mail Carrier will be pleased…


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt on my old civic I had the passenger window quit working. I went through every fuse, pulled the door panel tested the motor( it was good) tested the regulator(it was good) and then decided it must be the switch. Tested it out of the car and it worked. Then on to the driver door panel and switches all tested out of the car good but not in the car. Turns out right in front of the switches on the driver side was one of the child window lock buttons. Pushed it and everything came back to life. 4-5 hours over the simplest thing. I now check battery first, safety switches then fuses. It's always the simplest thing that I over look. 
I have been busy rebuilt a accord and sold it. Just finished up a Honda Pilot did a full new a/c system took about a hour. All new lines, compressor and condenser felt like it was going great. Then had to do a power steering hose that took me about 6 full hours to do. All that time just getting one line fitting out. Also a full 5.5 hours of cussing was also involved. It has been miserable here heat wise.

Does anyone have a suggestion to a good substitute hard maple in cutting boards. I can't justify $8bdft for something I'm going to cut up in small pieces for end grain.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Just to let you know….My Daughter just passed her exams….and has graduated as an RN !


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday? Meh..leave it at that….


----------



## bandit571

Marty and HamS seem to be sending a line of bad storms my way…..might be a noisy afternoon?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I gotta move them storm's down the road so I can git on to greater things…

Test run on the log arch was successful, even the riding mower can load an 8ft red oak on the mill…


----------



## bandit571

Looks good..

Storms were a bit on the weak side…no thunder boomers noted

Yard has been mowed…Cold Guinness Extra Stout to cool me down…


----------



## CFrye

Don you're gonna have to start calling her Young Lady Charlee soon!

AJ…birch, ash, hickory, elm…any of those available to you?

Congratulations to your daughter Bandit! I hope she finds a place with great mentors. School maybe over but her education is about to begin!

Looks like fun Marty!


----------



## ssnvet

> I now check battery first, safety switches then fuses. It's always the simplest thing that I over look.
> - diverlloyd


Kind of like a corollary to Murphey's law.
We had a saying back in my Navy days… "50-50-90" 
If your not sure about something and it's a 50-50 guess, 90% of they time, you'll guess wrong.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…where is the Camel at? This IS the HUMP Day, right?

Heat advisory..means I am staying inside, out of the 100 degree Heat Index weather…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, you need to head down here for a couple months in the middle of the summer, then when you get back to OH, it'll feel like the A/C is on outside all the time!


----------



## controlfreak

I can remember going to Myrtle Beach one time when the sand was so hot it burned my feet. I was walking to find a spot when I realized I am in trouble. I ran to a total strangers umbrella to get in the shade. I said "Hi".


----------



## bandit571

Have had Heat Cramps more times than I care for….came close to a case of Heat Stroke, one year….man them IV needles are HUGE!....

have 4 panels sitting in clamps, at the moment….August Project will be a small Frame & Panel Chest….









Using up the last of the stash of Resaws….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…what's fer Lunch, today?

Yard sales this morning..meh, nothing I needed.

Paid $3.48 for gas for the fliver….

Might try for a bit of shop time, later..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday? Monday? Leave it at that..

Shop is closed for today…..

A very RUDE wake-up call from Sir Uncle Charles this morning….hitting both feet and up the right shim….and refuses to leave…..must have worked a tad too hard in the shop, yesterday?










Lots of tenons done, lots of grooves, too..









and 4 panels rebated to size..









So…what's on the schedule for the rest of this week?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Work - mostly. not much forward progress in the shop unfortunately. It's all sheathed up and ready for trusses - even got the housewrap on and taped up. not sure I understand that since I figured the inspector would want to see my nail patterns, but he's the one that said he'd only need to see the inside. Going to see friends in NJ next week so the next two weekends are out for shop work. I'm hopeful the last weekend in August or labor day weekend will be it. October is generally a wet month for us so I can't wait much longer on a roof.


----------



## ssnvet

I finally got the new tractor tires mounted on the new rims. They're loaded with beat juice and weigh >300# each. So now I just need to figure out how to get them out of the back my truck. Normally, I drop the bucket and mount the fork attachment on the tractor's front end loader, but that doesn't do me much good when the tractor is up on jack stands :^o


----------



## bandit571

Back up real fast..then hit the brakes HARD…?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Morning all!
> 
> Work - mostly. not much forward progress in the shop unfortunately. It s all sheathed up and ready for trusses - even got the housewrap on and taped up. not sure I understand that since I figured the inspector would want to see my nail patterns, but he s the one that said he d only need to see the inside. Going to see friends in NJ next week so the next two weekends are out for shop work. I m hopeful the last weekend in August or labor day weekend will be it. October is generally a wet month for us so I can t wait much longer on a roof.
> 
> - rhybeka


If it's not a residential dwelling, at least around here, they care alot less. Typically a 2×4 stud is only good for a wall up to 10' tall, over needs to be constructed from 2×6 studs. My shed walls are 12' and 2×4, the inspector verbally okayed that with me before I did it as it's pretty obvious it certainly won't be a dwelling. Adding a mezanine later will help tie everything together a little better but it's already built better than my house was with a builder more interested in speed than quality. I too had my shed wrapped when the inspector came to check out the framing, funny thing is they didn't write anything on the permit card. I don't think they even came by and looked at it honestly but after a couple calls, I did get positive confirmation the "inspection" had been performed and it did in fact pass so that's really all that matters to me.


----------



## bandit571

Miss Bandit is having a fit…Marty is sending all his Thunderstorms my way….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…ummmmmmm…


----------



## bandit571

Cutting corners this morning..









So…what's fer Lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

> If it s not a residential dwelling, at least around here, they care alot less. Typically a 2×4 stud is only good for a wall up to 10 tall, over needs to be constructed from 2×6 studs. My shed walls are 12 and 2×4, the inspector verbally okayed that with me before I did it as it s pretty obvious it certainly won t be a dwelling. Adding a mezanine later will help tie everything together a little better but it s already built better than my house was with a builder more interested in speed than quality. I too had my shed wrapped when the inspector came to check out the framing, funny thing is they didn t write anything on the permit card. I don t think they even came by and looked at it honestly but after a couple calls, I did get positive confirmation the "inspection" had been performed and it did in fact pass so that s really all that matters to me.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah the inspector's a nice guy. He's a builder but he can't build/work in the county since well - he's an inspector XD I have one stud that we had to shim one end of the stud to be able to nail in properly since the stud and the bottom plate were both so wonky. my thought was with the weight of the trusses and such I could bust off the shim so it's less noticeable before inspection. That's the only 'janky' spot. My walls are only 8'~3" so I could be the most efficient with my lumber costs. I know everybody says 10' ceilings but I just couldn't justify the cost and I'd rather have a bigger building than a taller building. That also reminds me I need to find my card…it's buried somewhere in our dining room.

Oh! some minor progress. Got Menards to come pick up their 16' trim box that's made of 2×6x16s, and deliver my garage door. So now I have everything on site to finish with. Just a matter of assembling. Trying to either line up the friend with the skidloader to come help with trusses or if he can't commit, line up enough friends/family to get the trusses up so I can get roofing on/by Labor day!


----------



## tvrgeek

Well, Stumpy did not lead me wrong. Got my 3M ROS last night and put it through the paces this morning. I have not used a Mirka or Festool, but compared to my DeWalt and Bosch, it is worth the huge price. Quiet, low vibration, and I shined a flashlight through the air and saw NO dust. ( mesh pad, Fein vac)


----------



## tvrgeek

> I finally got the new tractor tires mounted on the new rims. They re loaded with beat juice and weigh >300# each. So now I just need to figure out how to get them out of the back my truck. Normally, I drop the bucket and mount the fork attachment on the tractor s front end loader, but that doesn t do me much good when the tractor is up on jack stands :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Don't have an engine hoist or A frame?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Sir Uncle Charles was very insistent that I get and walk…..apparently, 3 trips to the shop yesterday was more than he allowed…..

Pills taken. Boss wants to go to the store..TODAY!

Will see how the glue-ups turned out, later….


----------



## bandit571

Standing up on their own two feet..









MIGHT get the front and back sides done later?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..plane came back a hair too far..









OW!...Caught the corner of on of these panels..









That I was edge planing so that they would fit..









Panels were a bit too wide, and a bit too long…

Panel also tried to do a kick back….side of the right hand stopped it from flying away…

Yep..one of THEM days…


----------



## Cricket

Stumpy hasn't been on the site since last year?


----------



## mojapitt

> Stumpy hasn t been on the site since last year?
> 
> - Cricket


I would not be surprised Cricket. Last time I spoke with him, he was overwhelmingly busy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to Candy!


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? And here I thought she was simply hatched…..Happy B-day!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Candy


----------



## bandit571

"Happy Birthday!" From the fur-balls..










Miss Bandit..And Sir Maxwell…


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Candy.


----------



## OleCuss

> Well, Stumpy did not lead me wrong. Got my 3M ROS last night and put it through the paces this morning. I have not used a Mirka or Festool, but compared to my DeWalt and Bosch, it is worth the huge price. Quiet, low vibration, and I shined a flashlight through the air and saw NO dust. ( mesh pad, Fein vac)
> 
> - tvrgeek


I got mine last evening. I haven't done a thing with it other than un-boxing.

Interesting that it says that it is only for Industrial/Occupational use - not for consumer use. I plan to use mine anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya on this fine Friday! 59 sunny degrees outside….6 weeks until the 1st frost….according to the singing bugs. Usually there is one week in August, that runs about 20 degrees cooler then the rest of the month….triggers the bugs to sing.

Need to remove a lot of clamps later, today..









And see IF I can make a box out of this thing..


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all (2 legged and 4 legged) for the birthday wishes.


----------



## bandit571

Sooo…what's fer Supper?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. I hope all have been well. Doing well here. Busy. I'm not sure that will ever stop. School starts soon, so that will give me more time to get things done.


----------



## mojapitt

> Hey gang. I hope all have been well. Doing well here. Busy. I'm not sure that will ever stop. School starts soon, so that will give me more time to get things done.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You can use that line, but for the rest of us school starts and it doesn't get better.

Ok, I am whining


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuuummmmm…
65 cloudy degrees outside…with a wee bit of a breeze…too dang early in the morning..


----------



## CFrye

> Hey gang. I hope all have been well. Doing well here. Busy. I'm not sure that will ever stop. School starts soon, so that will give me more time to get things done.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> You can use that line, but for the rest of us school starts and it doesn't get better.
> 
> Ok, I am whining
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just because you'll have more time doesn't mean you'll get more done…or is that just me :-/


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do get more done, but it's not proportional. My available time may double, but I will not get twice as much done.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that


----------



## controlfreak

School stared today here, no change for me other than morning traffic increased.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, having a beer after the kids leave for school cuts into your productivity


----------



## ssnvet

> I finally got the new tractor tires mounted on the new rims. They re loaded with beat juice and weigh >300# each. So now I just need to figure out how to get them out of the back my truck. Normally, I drop the bucket and mount the fork attachment on the tractor s front end loader, but that doesn t do me much good when the tractor is up on jack stands :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Don t have an engine hoist or A frame?
> 
> - tvrgeek


Unfortunately no…

So I had to get creative with this one…. Fortunately, I still had the back-hoe on the tractor when the old rim rusted through (thankyou CaCl) and collapsed. So I put the outriggers down and the hoe up, and backed the truck under the hoe, then used it to pick the tire, then pulled the truck forward and lowered the tire.










New tires are loaded with beat juice (rated for use to -35 deg F), which is non-corrosive, though I've heard it will leave a heck of a stain on you white T-shirts :^p


----------



## ssnvet

After getting the tires out of the truck, I was able to make a run to pick up the last of my beams from the saw mill…

Twelve 6×8x14' Red Pine beams for use as roof purlins on next years timber frame porch.



















Big Red was sagging just a little, but handled the ride home well enough. Though I think the cars behind me were a bit freaked out.


----------



## ssnvet

Sticked and stacked under cover. I'll be back next summer.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Purdy, I'm going to start cutting beams instead of defaulting everything into 1× and 2-2.5" slabs. Less cutting and fewer pieces to have to stack & sticker. With my new extension, I can now cut 17.5' and up to 20" square.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken, bills paid….heading out for Grocery shopping, once it warms up a bit..

61 clear and sunny degrees outside…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! This IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

Boss wants to go and check out a few yard sales….

63 clear and SUNNY degrees outside….


----------



## bandit571

25 cents at the yard sale, this morning…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself…."The Game is a-foot, Watson!"


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Leave it at that…..call when Tuesday gets here…

For those that make round tenons, like when building chairs/stools..









Bought this at a garage sale for $15..









EC Stearns & Co. Adjustable Tenon Cutter…...1/4" to 1-1/4" tenons


----------



## bandit571

Top of this Tuesday Morning to ya…..pills taken, what's fer Lunch?


----------



## controlfreak

Cold Steak, my favorite!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…anything going on, on this "Hump Day" morning?

Have the insides of a box to stain and finish up..


----------



## bandit571

Handles done..









Insides stained….









So is the tray…









Chain added to the lid…









Waiting on a coat of clear gloss poly to dry, at the moment….

Tray gives a hint of what this box will be for…









Hardware and tools for building boxes…


----------



## ssnvet

Look who's back…

Happy Friday


----------



## bandit571

Now that Spike has returned to Needles…..

Morning to ya!


----------



## ssnvet

And there was great rejoicing…


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt The wood beams are gorgeous and the fasteners cabinet is awesome too 

@Bill glad you are somewhat 'around' 

@Candy happeee belated  you're what - 29 again?

wanted to drop in and say yes I'm still alive, no I haven't made any progress on my shop  We are supposed to do trusses on Tuesday, but so far there's a 60% chance of showers and my help with the forklift hasn't said we're cancelling/rescheduling/anything yet soooo yeah. Plan C is to do them manually with some help on Labor day weekend if it falls through. I'll rent a material lift or something just for extra support.

Otherwise, vacation was great! Going to try to either do floating shelves in my office this weekend or picture frames…. neither may happen but who knows!!


----------



## bandit571

Grinder should NOW be able to sharpen most of my twist drill bits…









Had to build that shelf for the jig to call home….


----------



## bandit571

So…..what's fer Supper?

80 mostly sunny degrees outside…a nice pleasant day out there. Too nice to work in the shop, today.

We have 2 McDs here in town…..both were packed to the point nobody could enter either parking lot…for Breakfast?
WOW! Took a LONG time to order and get my Steak & Egg Bagel…..had to walk inside, and could only order through the Kiosk…registers were not in use…kind of delayed going to any yard sales.

Traffic around the yard sales was…CRAZY! 









About the only thing I found today to buy….and these were at 1/2 price.


----------



## ssnvet

The Fastenal cab is a joke pic my co-worker shot. For years, we've had to go to our maintenance shop in a remote building to beg, borrow or steal fasteners for our machine build projects.

We moved the machine shop to our new facility and our purchasing person set us up with our own fastener cab with vendor managed inventory. We just write down on a list what we want to stock and the Fastenal guy maintains the bins full.

Let the socket head cap screws flow freely!


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya. 84 bright and clear degrees outside….turning out to be a fine, lazy day of summer.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We moved the machine shop to our new facility and our purchasing person set us up with our own fastener cab with vendor managed inventory. We just write down on a list what we want to stock and the Fastenal guy maintains the bins full.
> 
> Let the socket head cap screws flow freely!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


At the steel mill, management was considering a vending machine with employee badges to monitor who was getting what. We would internally manage stock as it would take ~3 minutes every 3-4 days vs. Fastenals significant cost for their service. I suspect we lost 20-30% of hardware inventory to shrinkage or just getting lost when an overage is grabbed to speed maintenance (then scrapped with other materials) or not put back when it wasn't needed. Unplanned downtime was close to $XX,XXX/hr. so speed was a high priority. This was in a cold temper mill, a hot mill would have significantly higher $$/hr. unplanned downtime costs.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Meh, wake me when Tuesday blows in with the wind…

Everybody survive the weekend?


----------



## ssnvet

> At the steel mill, management was considering a vending machine with employee badges to monitor who was getting what. We would internally manage stock as it would take ~3 minutes every 3-4 days vs. Fastenals significant cost for their service. I suspect we lost 20-30% of hardware inventory to shrinkage
> - bigblockyeti


We're not using a significant volume of hardware at this facility, but we do in our crating department and our truck repair facility (we service our own substantial fleet). Fastenal covets that business (which they've lost a couple times), so they sharpen their pencil and seem happy to help us out down here. Not really that big of a deal for him to stop in every other week to do a 5 min. look/see to figure out what's moving and what's not.

I've seen the vending machine system at a couple of our customer's facilities. Very slick… all connected to web based inventory management and tracking.

In the crate shop, we need big bins of lag bolts, carriage bolts and large bugle head screws kept full… and they get re-stocked weekly. The truck repair guys just need a rack of standard size Grade 8 hardware for servicing a fleet of 15 tractors and 100 trailers.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do chores, today…..and I am now soaked clear through….THEN she turns the room's ceiling fan on…


----------



## CFrye

Funny pic Matt! 
Posted a project! Not counting the 'thinking about it stage' got it done in two days! I think that's a record for me. Even added a mandatory glue up with forrest of clamps pic for Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Looks good from here!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday is over with….safe to come out, now?


----------



## bandit571

Vertigo is kicking my butt, today…...

75 SUNNY degrees outside.

2 load Laundry Detail, today…..am having issues with stairs….bad enough when the rooms spin around, while I'm sitting in my computer chair….

New home for the Boxmaker's Tool Chest?









Hmm…


----------



## northwoodsman

Bandit - check your blood pressure. Make sure it's not too high or too low. Also if you take medications and put them in a daily pill sorter make sure you don't have any mixed up and are taking too many or too few of one or more. Don't ask me how I know these things.


----------



## CFrye

Vertigo and stairs are a really bad combo. Laundry can wait!
Good advise NWM. Experience can be a harsh teacher.


----------



## bandit571

Bp = 121/82….Sugar count = 112….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, on this 1st day of September. This coming weekend, down in West Liberty, OH. they are having their annual Tractor Fest. This year, they have added The Country Legends Concert ( $20 cover charge..) I usually go one or two days, just to walk along all the old tool vendors….and see what sort of "Bandit Deals" I can find.

74 bright and sunny degrees outside. Might get into the 80s later, today. Haven't heard what the schedule is for today…yet..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday…










Snoopy is cleaning up after our summer league finals… My purple peeps got bumped out of contention in the semi-finals but pulled of a win in a slugfest for third place. Play was way to aggressive for the not-so-high stakes.

I've got Pine Borers and blue mold in my new beams already. I should have sprayed them with bleach right away, but I'll try to nip it in the bud this weekend.

Happy Labor Day to all you who are still laboring away.


----------



## bandit571

Before the heat started to get to me….spent some time down in West Liberty, OH. A few pictures?













































Then..









and..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Saturday all.
Matt, doubt those pine borers will do much damage before the wood dries out and the borers die. I had some in a beam I put into stairs. You could hear them chewing for a few months.
I brought home this little planer I bought yesterday. Same planer Marty got recently. Mine is just a little older. Selling my 15" today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Same planer Marty got recently. Mine is just a little older.
> - firefighterontheside


Mine is purdier…


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, drive on of them there tractors over here, I'll trade ya some sticks fer it…


----------



## CFrye

I like having a 6" jointer and a 12" planer, but haven't actually used either one in a really long time. Thinking about letting them go…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….68 damp degrees outside the door. Rehab on tools later, today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, perhaps keep the planer and sell the jointer. It's easier to get along without a jointer than a planer.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I agree with Bill, selling the 6" jointer will give you more room for a 12" jointer that will better compliment your 12" planer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I like having a 6" jointer and a 12" planer, but haven t actually used either one in a really long time. Thinking about letting them go…
> 
> - CFrye


You don't need a 12" planer when Bill has a 20…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty, you can stop sending all that rain my way, any time…..can't even get the yard mowed..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess since I am closer than Marty. common sense would say to come here to plane your 20" boards instead of Marty's.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…69 HUMID (98%) cloudy, rainy degrees outside…and a Monday to boot…..

Kitchen Cabinet doors are getting re-painted…starting with the upper ones, of course. I get the "honor" of removing each door, and it's Brass handle…so the Boss can run the paint details….Once each door is dry…I get to re-install each door back where it came from. Hinges use TINY, slotted screws…..can't use the cordless drill…have to use a Millers Falls No.67 spiral screwdriver…only one I have that fits those *&^^%%$#$%^^& screws….ceiling fan to keep me cool…was working up a sweat removing screws….

Pills taken…..waiting on paint to dry….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is my Sargent Bedrock No. 605??? That doesn't sound right does it. Obviously someone in the past traded the Stanley lever cap for a Sargent one.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeesh. 3rd try getting this to post from my phone!









Now to find a roofer asap and get the electrician to give me a quote I can budget for or I'm going to be finding one of those too!


----------



## bandit571

Looking good!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm sure that's a very good feeling having everything finally start to take shape.


----------



## rhybeka

Yes, it is! Still a lot of work to go though. At least once the roof is on I can relocate the drywall pile out of the driveway! One step at a time though.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Hump Day….


----------



## rhybeka

Thankfully - it's Thursday now. Woo! almost another weekend!


----------



## CFrye

Um, Beka? If the drywall is stacked in the driveway now, why can't you move it now? Why wait? The roofers won't be on the shop floor, will they?


----------



## controlfreak

I think I would rather move it from the driveway too the wall. That stuff is too heavy to move twice, for me.


----------



## bandit571

Upper doors are done…









and..









9 doors: remove handles, remove the doors, the Boss paints the doors, I rehang and install the handle ( Boss was in the way of taking more photos….also, 10 drawer fronts..









Plus the 2 vents in front of the sink. I pull the drawers out part-way, and remove the handles…Boss does the paint work…I then re-install the handles, once the paint has dried. Face frames are a light gray, lower doors are a dark blue ( soon the change to a LIGHT Blue)

Used this screwdriver a LOT..









As all those hinges used slotted screws….grrrrrrr. Millers Falls No. 67


----------



## boxcarmarty

What day is it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday


----------



## bandit571

I'm retired, how would I know?


----------



## mojapitt

> Yesterday
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It can't be yesterday until tomorrow


----------



## CFrye

> Yesterday
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It can't be yesterday until tomorrow
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe it is tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m retired, how would I know?
> 
> - bandit571


bandit I wanna be just like you when I hit 100…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta git out of the shop and git some sticks cut, they're backin' up on me…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can it ever really be tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Don't look now…but..I think it might just be a F R I D A Y !

Hmmm, we have plan..









We have a board…









And..we have a weekend….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I gotta git out of the shop and git some sticks cut, they re backin up on me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm doing the same today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a nice cherry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, this one's pretty good. There's a much larger one still on my trailer that I'm struggling with figuring out how to get off. My old, lighter duty trailer had floppy fenders I made from plastic and they could deform as I rolled a log over them, this one has steel fenders that while robust, wouldn't fair well with a 1200lb log teetering on one of them. I need a machine I can drive around in the back yard without tearing up the grass and capable of lifting 3000lbs.

These ended up prettier.



























And some walnut for fun.


----------



## bandit571

Maple getting resawn, today…









Old school?









But works..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya! And the remains of the day to myself….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Another resaw, yesterday…









Results?









Just to get 2 thin, narrow strips for drawer parts..









Without either that BIG knot, nor any splits….

Working on a "title" for a Blog…...Maybe along the lines of "Start with a plank.."?


----------



## CFrye

Purdy slabs y'all!
I have a question for the knowledgeable: what is the best way to get rid of these pesky little stumps from (I believe) the sumac forrest I cut down in the spring?


















The orange is from a can of spray paint so I don't trip over them (again).


----------



## bigblockyeti

I would rent a stump grinder. Smaller ones, 13-20hp, often have their own small trailer.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… great progress. I'm happy for you.

Bill… the bigger the better, I'm sure you'll put that wide boy to good use.

Yeti… major envy on all you guys with mills. Some day I hope to join you.

Bandit… That Splatting looks very cool… nice job re-sawing it to get book matched drawers.

I had a couple points of good news… 
1) three year inspection results (longest leash my GI will give me after colectomy and ongoing UC) came back squeaky clean. This was #6 and I'm glad I have another 3 years reprieve. 
2) I finally got guilted into getting my PSA checked and it was normal…. so glad I'm not going to have to dance down the path of uncertainty and most likely unnecessary interventions.

And the bad news… 
We screwed up big time energizing the first machine on our most recent factory move. We made electrical plans based on manufactures nameplate power requirements for a die press, unaware that the machine had been converted from 480 to 240 when installed at it's former location and smoked the control power transformer. If I'm lucky it will only be a $700 fix and a two day delay.

Lesson learned… when sending inexperienced peeps to hunt and gather info. you have to take the time to double check everything. And… if you put the time, $, and energy into converting the electrical on a machine, spend the extra nickel to put a label on it for those who come along 20 years later.


----------



## CFrye

Yeti, I don't think they're big enough to warrant the expense of a stump grinder. If I went that route I'd definitely wait until the callery pear trees are cut down and do those stumps at the same time.

Matt, good gut news! Hopefully the machine fix will turn out well and the inexperienced peeps learned something.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Then perhaps a mattock to shear or chop the roots under ground.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I had something similar happen on a emergency job. Coworker loaded up one welding machine and I said might as well load up another one just in case. Got to the job asked the maintenance guy what the power was there. He said it was 240 and switched the machine over from 480 to 240 for us. As soon as it was turned on the machine was smoked. He said well I guess it's 480 out here.

I've been cleaning up my shop and it's a nightmare. I have hoarded to many off cuts along with needing to redo my clamp rack again and some large items that need to be gone, I'm out of room. So I'm making small Halloween decorations. Hopefully they turn out well.

All the lumber from you sawmill owners looks pretty good.

Candy if they aren't big you could try to burn them out.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…uuummmm, leave it at that..58 chilly, mostly cloudy degrees outside….maybe a chance of rain? Pills taken, waiting on BOTH eyes to fully wake up….Boss has errands to run..

Maybe I MIGHT try to get another corner done?









We'll see…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sold about 90bf of walnut today. One guy runs a woodworking shop. He told me he would buy all of the dry 6/4 walnut and oak I could supply. It'll be a while to get some cut and dried, but good to know I have a buyer.


----------



## CFrye

> Then perhaps a mattock to shear or chop the roots under ground.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I dug out the mattock and started sharpening it. I also am working on re-handling this half circle thing that looks like it may be useful. I just looked it up, it's a step edger. Maybe it can handle the really small stuff. I don't know.

AJ, the monster brush pile will get torched in the spring. I can't imagine building 50 fires across an acre and a half to get rid of these little stumps. I guess it's hard to tell from the pictures I posted but they really are small, most under 1" diameter. Just big enough to be trip hazards buried in the grass.

I am also getting ready for a visitor. William' son, James(can you believe he is 23?!) will be here next week! He's already told me he will fill holes in he ground with dirt I had delivered a few days ago. Pretty sure he'll help with stumps too


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…53 cold, dreary, overcast degrees outside….

Uncle Sir Charles seems to LOVE me feet, and lower legs, this morning. Pills have been taken.

These came in the mail over tha past weekend…









and..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit those are awesome 

@Candy holy cow!!! My nephew just turned 19 this past Sat. (and helped with trusses the weekend before) and my niece will be 16 in Nov (and have her drivers license!). I better start looking at old folks homes!

Have a line on a roofer - and he may be able to do the soffit and siding as well. Depending on how much he comes back with for all of that, the outside could be done in as little as three weeks if Mother Nature doesn't intervene. Hopefully the nephew will also be moving out in October as well! I will be so glad to get my driveway and garage back.

@Yeti those are gorgeous!

@Bill there goes my cross country trip to buy lumber XD


----------



## bandit571

Have one more corner to do..









Was a busy day, today….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself….


----------



## Lazyman

Candy, how many of those stumps do you need to cut off? Since you called it a forest, I assume a bunch. That'll be hard work with a mattock or axe. I would rake as much of the debris and dirt away as I could and then use a chain saw to cut it off as close to ground level as possible. If you can dig away a little of the dirt that will help. For small stumps like that a shorter bar will help you get it as low as possible. If you don't have a chain saw and it is close enough to run an extension cord, a cheap electric one will handle it just fine and if you look for one with a detachable saw that can be used without the pole, an electric pole saw is a multitasker that will have other uses as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Candy, don't you still have a 3/4 or 1 ton Ford? Double wrap a 5/16" or larger chain around each one and pull them out.


----------



## bandit571

And…we have a glue-up in progress…









Fourth corner was a bear to get fitted together….


----------



## rhybeka

Have I mentioned how much I hate getting quotes?

Two labor only roof install quotes - ones 2500, other is 1200. Trying to find another to quote but I've contacted 3 others that are either backed up or don't install the type of roof material I have (just standing seam)

Electrician quote was 4700 to run it from the house to the shop.

Another company is charging me $60 to come give me a quote…but if I use them they will put it towards my bill.

</entrant>


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Have I mentioned how much I hate getting quotes?
> 
> Two labor only roof install quotes - ones 2500, other is 1200. Trying to find another to quote but I've contacted 3 others that are either backed up or don't install the type of roof material I have (just standing seam)
> 
> Electrician quote was 4700 to run it from the house to the shop.
> 
> Another company is charging me $60 to come give me a quote…but if I use them they will put it towards my bill.
> 
> - rhybeka


Good golly, how far from the house to the shop and how many amps are you setting it up for? Sounds like a resonable price + half a used boat!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Bill will be by tomorrow with the tractor to pull them stumps out…


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you are so generous (with Bill's time and equipment lol).

I appreciate everyone's suggestions on my stump problem. In case y'all are still confused … here is one of the taller stumps. 








As to the number? I lost track. Suffice to say I used up a brand new can of orange spray paint marking them and some holes to be filled.


----------



## controlfreak

Candy I got lucky. A customer ran a temp line on top of the ground to handle temp power for a barn build. When it was done he said "you can have it". I think it is direct burial mobile home entry service cable. I rented a trencher and ran it myself. Something to think about is if you will want water out there, I put a frost proof hose bib just for convince. I laid the pipe in over the wire to protect it a bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy did you ever consider a second career as a shoe model. I sent this message from a gas station just outside Joplin so I'm about halfway there on the tractor. I only get about 50 miles per tank, but I'll make it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Candy I got lucky. A customer ran a temp line on top of the ground to handle temp power for a barn build. When it was done he said "you can have it". I think it is direct burial mobile home entry service cable.
> 
> - controlfreak


Yeah, but when was that? I know mobile home service cable is still relatively cheap but only because everything has gotten so incredibly expensive. When I walk down the electrical isle at Lowe's I think there's like a dozen cameras checking me out likely because the prices have prompted an increase in theft. I'm running 10/3 + ground to my shed and will go with 100A down the road if it's feasible to turn it into a full blown shop down the road. 30A is less than I'd like but I've been scouring marketplace and CL so I have all the materials to make the 150' run for less than $200. The new cost for all that stuff new right now at Lowe's would be over $600. At any rate $4700 seems way, way too high right now unless you're running a 600A service a mile and a half.


----------



## CFrye

Nice CF! We have a well, septic and had electricity on these lots. A few years (10? 15?) an over exuberant driver (son) backed into the pole. It was rotten and snapped off at ground level. Back then the power company said it would cost $1000 to replace it. I'd have to check what it'd cost now.

Bill you sure know how to flatter a girl. There's a gas station 1.5 miles from the house. You can stop there on your way in and out. 
My last day at work for a while. Exciting!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken..64 sunny degrees outside….still trying to wake up….MIGHT try to get the Foret de Pinces removed later today.

Candy: end of a chainsaw, buzz the "stumps" down to ground level…then install a copper nail in each, so they don't grow back….


----------



## rhybeka

That quote was to trench power from the existing 100A sub panel in the basement by the main panel out to the shop - about 200ft max if they have to go out an over instead of diagonal. I think they overpriced it.


----------



## bandit571

Have you asked about a separate meter and line to the shop? Right from the pole to the shop?

North Main st , DeGraff, OH…LONG time ago..had a 2-1/2 car garage…as set up as a shop..Previous owner had it set up for their Garage Band. Direct line from the pole…one to the house's meter, the other to the meter on the garage.

Downside? You get 2 electric bills each month….other than that?


----------



## CFrye

As Billy Crystal said in the movie City Slickers "I'M ON VACATION!!"

Yesterday I removed 5 roofing nails (none of them copper) from the handle of the mattock. Sharpened same tool. Installed a new handle and tried it out. It worked great! The operator could use some improvement in aiming. Half-a-dozen stubs/stumps met their doom. Then I stopped, that sucker is heaavvvyyy. Anyway, progress will be made!

Yeti, yes I still have the F250, and I have a tow chain that may be employed on the Callery Pear stumps in the future. Or would it be best to pull them out without first cutting them?

Bill? Did you run out of gas?


----------



## controlfreak

> Candy I got lucky. A customer ran a temp line on top of the ground to handle temp power for a barn build. When it was done he said "you can have it". I think it is direct burial mobile home entry service cable.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Yeah, but when was that? I know mobile home service cable is still relatively cheap but only because everything has gotten so incredibly expensive.
> - bigblockyeti


I checked, it was about three years ago. Still have a big cutoff that I am saving for a rainy day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Friday Yard Sales…spent $1 in quarters..









for these 7 items…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit might be closer to run it from the pole, not sure. I can ask on Monday/Tuesday when I have my next two estimates.

Pretty sure we're going to go with the cheaper roofer. one of my teammates relayed he did their shed roof and he has a good reputation around town. going to go check out his most recent metal roofs tomorrow morning. I might have one more quote coming but if I like what I see tomorrow I'll call them off.

Work has been crazy insane this week and I'm burnt out. Better get back to it. :\


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Candy. I was almost there when Cindy called me and said I needed to come home.
If I was gonna pull some small trees out I would not cut them first. Gives you more for the chain to hold onto.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..68 mostly sunny degrees outside the windows…pills taken

Need to finish up a box project…BEFORE Sunday night …so, off to the shop I go…camera in hand…









Have a drawer to build..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Howdy all!

Been busy. Went back to college. I'm finishing my IT degree so that has been taking up time. Lurking here and there as well. Even with school I still have duties to the wife and the house and the boy so there is less time for fun woodworking.

However, woodworking does come into play with duties to the wife and the house. Case in point, I'm looking for a birch or maple 6×6. I've got to build an octagonal table leg and it needs to be a solid post.

Doing the jazz hands on the Googler isn't really playing out so I'm reaching out to the crew here. If anyone knows a source, drop me a PM or put it here.

All leads are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on glue to dry…


----------



## bandit571

We getting there..









Waiting on some glue to dry…


----------



## bandit571

Drawer is done..









Close things up until tomorrow…









Maybe a Shellac finish?


----------



## firefighterontheside

How long does it need to be Mike. I might have a possibility. I have a piece of maple that saved as a mantle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have lots of maple sticks over here Mike if you wanna drive a bit further…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, you could get about 5×5 out of this piece of maple.


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka. Check on size of main coming into house service. It may not be large enough to handle the additional load of the shop or may not allow you to go to a bigger service if you need to later. I am in a fairly new late 70's with a 200-amp service. When I built my shop the line from transformer to house was not large enough to handle an additional 200 amps at shop. I had an overhead powerline behind my shop. Power company hung a new transformer and meter for a lot less than upgrading the existing service line. I don't remember the cost now I don, remember the cost now but it was significant to override my desire for underground power to my shop.


----------



## bandit571

For the final Project of the "Old Site"










Had holes to plug..so








Rip a few strips from a block of Rosewood..








Install and trim flush…









6 holes to plug…then a coat of Witch's Brew..









Turns the plugs black…









None up front?









Couple round in back, though…









Yes, I stained the insides, too…
Old ..vs New?









Refining the older version?

Morning to ya…..have a road trip later today…..GrandBRAT is going back home…


----------



## bandit571

Has been posted in Projects….going out with a bang?


----------



## bandit571

Welcome back, everybody! Any word about the Power pole, Beka? 

Honey-do list includes 1) taking out the trash, 2) painted an Archway, 3) have the last 5 handles to drill for, and install...with a cheap jig...








Block of Maple, one hole has a bolt through the jig and through the existing hole. Need to drill for the handle's second bolt. Old handles were knobs, these new handles need two bolts. So this is for the bottom bolt...


----------



## Cricket

Folks, if you were going to choose a new title for where y'all hang out, what would it be?


----------



## bigblockyeti

The Ad house?


----------



## Cricket

bigblockyeti said:


> The Ad house?


I am assuming that is sarcasm?


----------



## bandit571

Our House....from the 60s song. Our House, is a very, very Fine House....

We even have a few "Regulars" here that would be able to sing that "theme song"

Maybe try to get a hold of Stumpy, and see what he says..as this is his thread..


----------



## Cricket

bandit571 said:


> Our House....from the 60s song. Our House, is a very, very Fine House....
> 
> We even have a few "Regulars" here that would be able to sing that "theme song"
> 
> Maybe try to get a hold of Stumpy, and see what he says..as this is his thread..


We do not allow advertising on the site so I need to close this thread and create a new one.

I like the sounds of Our House though. We can always update it if y'all want something else.


----------



## Cricket

This is our new home.








Our House


This is our new home for fans of the old Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal. Let's see what you are working on!




www.lumberjocks.com





We can change the title later on if you are not a fan of it.

- Cricket


----------

